# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Radonin pyörät

## bandit

Olen ostamassa ensimmäistä "oikeaa" maastopyörää. Olen katsellut Kona Blast Deluxea ja Trekin 6300:sta. Saksalaisiin nettikauppoihin tutustuessani törmäsin Radonin ZR Team 5.0 pyörään. Näyttäisi saavan vastaavantasoista osaa, mutta vielä hieman halvemmalla.

Osaako joku kertoa minkä tasoisia pyöriä nuo Radonit ovat. Jotenkin huonosti löysin netistä tietoa. Äkkiä näyttäisi siltä, että kyseessä on joku bike-discountin oma merkki. Myös se pisti merkille, että geometriat näyttävät olevan identtisiä Cuben kanssa. Kopioitua vai onko kyseessä samat rungot?

----------


## whelibob

itse sain eilen radon stage 6.0:n. ei mitään muuta moitittavaa kuin toimitusajat. toimitus kesti kuukauden. kävin tuossa ajelemassa ja kovaahan sillä pääsee ja jousitus toimii kuin unelma, mutta vaikea sanoa kuinka hyvä verrattuna muihin pyöriin kun ei ole muita täpäreitä aikasemmin ollut. rungot taitaa tulla cubelta. hitsisaumat ovat erinomaiset ja viimeistelyn jälki on vakuuttava.

----------


## juminy

> Olen ostamassa ensimmäistä "oikeaa" maastopyörää. Olen katsellut Kona Blast Deluxea ja Trekin 6300:sta. Saksalaisiin nettikauppoihin tutustuessani törmäsin Radonin ZR Team 5.0 pyörään. Näyttäisi saavan vastaavantasoista osaa, mutta vielä hieman halvemmalla.



Muuta en osaa sanoa, mutta kannattaa huomioida tuo geometria, efektiivinen vaakaputki on melko lyhyt. Taitaa olla aika sama kuin Cube acidissa tuo mitoitus.

----------


## ropelius

Itse aloitin juuri pyöräilyharrastuksen tilaamalla nahkahousumaasta Radon ZR Team Only 7.0 jäykkäperän.
Pitkään pähkäilin eri vaihtoehtoja ja Suomessa erilaisia fillareita kokeilin - hinnat täällä ikävämpiä. Pienoisen riskinhän tuossa ottaa kun tilaa ilman "sovitusta". Toisaalta pyöräilykokemus on niin vähäinen, että koeajoilla ei välttämättä tajua geometrioista yhtään mitään. Erilaisilla laskureilla ja ohjeilla päädyin kokoon 18". Tuossa pyörässä saa melko mukavat osat kohtuurahalla. Vaihdan vaan XT:n pakan ja ketjun kunhan saan jonkin aikaa sotkettua. Lisäksi talvirengasta ja kunnon valot rakennuksen alle.
Täysjoustoa harkitsin, mutta mielestäni kun jäykkäperällä oppii ajamaan voi siirtyä täysjoustoon ja vaikeampaan maastoon.

Pyörän tilasin 22.8. ja pistin sähköpostia vajaan viikon kuluttua kysyäkseni arvioitua toimitusaikaa. Postiin ei vastattu, joten soitin eilen perjantaina 29.8. ja minulle kerrottiin toimitusajan olevan n. kolme viikkoa tilauksesta. Ei millään jaksaisi odottaa...

----------


## PasiK

Noissa saksalaisissa "teippifirmoissa" rungot tulevat Taiwanista. Radonissa ja Cubessa on joissain malleissa tosiaankin aivan identtinen geometria (Radon ZR Team ja Cube Acid, Cube LTD CC).

Radon on yleisesti ottaen hieman halvempi kuin Cube, tosin Cubea saa Fun Cornerista välillä aika mukavaan hintaan. Nyt on myös Bike-Discountissa hyviä tarjouksia, esim. Radon ZR Team Only 7.0 899e + kulut.

----------


## lansive

> Noissa saksalaisissa "teippifirmoissa" rungot tulevat Taiwanista. Radonissa ja Cubessa on joissain malleissa tosiaankin aivan identtinen geometria (Radon ZR Team ja Cube Acid, Cube LTD CC).



Suurin osa maastopyöränvalmistajista on "teippifirmoja". Aika hipoa pitää rungon tänä päivänä olla että sitä muualla kannattaisi hitsata. Robotti taitaa hitsailla suurimman osa noista rungoista, mikä isoissa sarjoissa on oikein järkevää.

----------


## Fin-76

Eilen juttelin Cuben maahantuojan kanssa ja hän kertoi Cuben ja Radonin olevan saman firman tuotteita. Rungot näyttävät melko identtisiltä, mutta eroja löytyy mm putkien halkaisijoissa, seinämävahvuuksissa, dropouttien tukevuudessa, takahaarukan muotoilussa ja yleisesti viimeistelyssä. Rungot tulevat Taiwanista ja ovat kyseiselle firmalle vartavasten tehtyjä, eli kyseessä ei todellakaan ole teippi-firma. Ymmärsin myös sen, että Cube on jälleenmyyntipyörä, kun taas Radon on nettikauppavastine muille nettimyyntifirmoille.

----------


## lansive

> Rungot tulevat Taiwanista ja ovat kyseiselle firmalle vartavasten tehtyjä, eli kyseessä ei todellakaan ole teippi-firma. Ymmärsin myös sen, että Cube on jälleenmyyntipyörä, kun taas Radon on nettikauppavastine muille nettimyyntifirmoille.



Onhan se siinä mielessä, ettei tee itse kustannuksista välittämättä kaikkea. Joskus toivoisin, että moni muukin valmistaja ymmärtäisi saman asian. Itselläni on amerikkalaisia autoja pari (sieltä oikeiden maastopyörien kotiimaasta) ja järjestään ovat tarvikeosat olleet parempi ja halvempikin kuin alkuperäiset.

Ja jottei syytetä off-topicista, niin mainittakoon että Radonin runko menee tilaukseen ensi viikolla. Saa nähdä toimittavatko sen Siwaan vain saanko hakea Matkahuollon asiamieheltä, joka on 200 metriä kauempana.

----------


## Mc_Mursu

Olen jo lähes tehnyt päätöksen Stage 6.0:n tilaamisesta. Huonohan sen ei pitäisi olla ja hintakin kohdallaan, mutta silti vielä epäilyttää...

Onko siis niin, että bike-discount.de kaupasta tilatessa hintaan ei lisätä kuin toimituskulut. Paljonhan ne nyt olikaan? 50 e? Ei toi taulukko oikeen aukee mulle.

Pitänee varautua kuukauden toimitusaikaan näin alkusyksylläkin?

Minkälaiset polkimet tossa tulee mukana? Tekn.tiedoissa lukee "Alu Bärentatze". Onko ne jotku perus avopolkimet? Google tarjoaa kuvahaussa aika sekalaista valikoimaa. Kai se on käytävä ostaa lukkikset kuitenkin ihan erikseen?

Eikös ton          Fox Talas RLC ja Fox RP23 säätämiseen tarvita iskaripumppu? Kannattaskohan se tilata samaan pakettiin pyörän kans? Mikäköhän tarjokkaista olis paras (yhteensopivuus, laatu ja hinta)?

Tuli taas monta kysymystä. Toivottavasti joku osaa vastailla ja niistä vastauksista hyötyisi joku muukin samassa tilanteessa oleva.  :Nolous:

----------


## whelibob

> Olen jo lähes tehnyt päätöksen Stage 6.0:n tilaamisesta. Huonohan sen ei pitäisi olla ja hintakin kohdallaan, mutta silti vielä epäilyttää...
> 
> Onko siis niin, että bike-discount.de kaupasta tilatessa hintaan ei lisätä kuin toimituskulut. Paljonhan ne nyt olikaan? 50 e? Ei toi taulukko oikeen aukee mulle.
> 
> Pitänee varautua kuukauden toimitusaikaan näin alkusyksylläkin?
> 
> Minkälaiset polkimet tossa tulee mukana? Tekn.tiedoissa lukee "Alu Bärentatze". Onko ne jotku perus avopolkimet? Google tarjoaa kuvahaussa aika sekalaista valikoimaa. Kai se on käytävä ostaa lukkikset kuitenkin ihan erikseen?
> 
> Eikös ton          Fox Talas RLC ja Fox RP23 säätämiseen tarvita iskaripumppu? Kannattaskohan se tilata samaan pakettiin pyörän kans? Mikäköhän tarjokkaista olis paras (yhteensopivuus, laatu ja hinta)?
> ...



Itsellä kesti pari päivää vajaa kuukaus toimituksessa. Mukana tulevat polkimet olivat perushäkkipolkimet jotka menivät suoraan varaosalaatikkoon. Itse ostaisin SKS Sam iskaripumpun, kympin kalliimpi kuin halvimmat mutta paljon kätevämpi. Toimituskuluja tuli pyörälle 57€ kuitin ja tilausvahvistuksen mukaan, vaikka 40€ piti olla. Tais tulla pahvilaatikon hinta päälle tai jotain. Itsellä tuli pyörän mukana hieman hipompaa osaa mitä osalistassa luki, mutta sehän ei kait haittaa  :Hymy:  tuolta voit lukea enemmän http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...142#post990142

----------


## Fin-76

> Ja jottei syytetä off-topicista, niin mainittakoon että Radonin runko menee tilaukseen ensi viikolla. Saa nähdä toimittavatko sen Siwaan vain saanko hakea Matkahuollon asiamieheltä, joka on 200 metriä kauempana.



En off-topikoinnista syytä, mutta jos runkoon tekstit on anodisoitu, niin niitä on paha muuttaa jälkikäteen. Itsekkin netistä katselin noita kolmea nahkahousumaan merkkiä (C/C/R) ja kokoonpanoissa ja rungoissa oli paljon yhtenäisyyttä, mutta totuus asiasta ilmeni juuri eilen. Muistaakseni Bike-Discount kuulun samaan konserniin Cuben ja Radonin kanssa. (mutta älkää ampuko jos firman nimi meni väärin)  :Hymy:

----------


## bandit

Jos nyt rivien välistä oikein luin, niin Radonin pyörät kestää siis vertailun Konien ja Trekkien kanssa. Alan olla melko valmis tilaamaan tuon Radon XR Team 5.0:n (539€) Bike-discountista, mutta tietysti nuo toimitusajat vähän harmittaa. Pari kolme viikkoa olisi vielä ihan inhimillistä, mut jos sattuis käymään niin huono tuuri että venyis toiselle kuulle nii sit alkais varmasti jo ottaa päähän. 

Huomasin tosiaan tuon seikan, että ko. pyörien rungot on mitoitukseltaan melko lyhyitä. Se tosin vois olla vaan hyvä asia, koska pyörä tulee arkiajoon. Toinen nyt viime metreillä tullu vaihtoehto olis Fun Cornerista Cuben LTD Pro (779€). Siinä olis jo parempaa osaa kiinni ja geometria hieman pitempi. 

Sellaista asiaa näistä tilauspyöristä mietin, että kuinka valmiita ne ovat paketista ajoon. Ja millä tavalla ne ylipäätänsä on pakattu? Onko eroja eri firmoissa? Toimitusaikojen osalta vaikuttais vähä siltä, että Fun Cornerista tulis tavara nopeammin. Vieläkö tilanne on näin?

----------


## jo-nas

Sellaista asiaa näistä tilauspyöristä mietin, että kuinka valmiita ne ovat paketista ajoon. Ja millä tavalla ne ylipäätänsä on pakattu? Onko eroja eri firmoissa? Toimitusaikojen osalta vaikuttais vähä siltä, että Fun Cornerista tulis tavara nopeammin. Vieläkö tilanne on näin?[/quote]

Kiitos ystäväni Sampopankin, rahojen siirto kestää lähes yhtä kauan kuin itse tavarantoimitus. Viikko sitten maanantaina siirsin rahat eu-siirtona ja useampikin pankki-ihminen vakuutteli että näkyvät to/pe. Tänään on viikko mennyt eikä Fun corner ole vastannut. Taitaa rahat kierrellä pankin tileillä vielä. Lupasivat lähettää DHL-seurantakoodin heti kun rahat on tilillä. Toimitusajaksi luvattiin 6 päivää. Positiivista Fun cornerissa oli henkilökohtainen paluuviesti tilauksesta ja nopea vastaus kysymyksiin. Ja vielä selkokielellä eli englanniksi. Hieman epäilyttää toimitusaika mutta yleisesti ottaen dhl on luotettava. Toimituskuluja tuli muuten tätä kautta 29e muistaakseni. Tännepäin on tulossa Cube Reaction special Tora.

----------


## plehti

> Sellaista asiaa näistä tilauspyöristä mietin, että kuinka valmiita ne ovat paketista ajoon. Ja millä tavalla ne ylipäätänsä on pakattu? Onko eroja eri firmoissa? Toimitusaikojen osalta vaikuttais vähä siltä, että Fun Cornerista tulis tavara nopeammin. Vieläkö tilanne on näin?



Hankin viime vuonna Canyonilta yhden pyörän (AL7.0i). Toimitusaika oli yllättävän pitkä noin 4 viikkoa vaikka maksoin pyörän etukäteen puhelimen välityksellä luottokortilla. Pyörä oli erinomaisesti pakattu ja säädöt viimeisen päälle kohdallaan. Kiekot kiinni pyörään, ohjaustanko paikoilleen ja ei muuta kuin kadulle. Ainoa miinus tuli puuttuvista polkimista, jotka Suomen edustaja lupasi toimittaa jälkikäteen. Polkimia ei ole tullut vieläkään.

Olisin hankkinut Canyonilta pari pyörää lisääkin, mutta Suomen edustaja ei vastannut puhelimeen (VISA:lla maksaminen onnistui vain ja ainoastaan puhelimen välityksellä. No niinpä tilasin pyörät Fun Cornerilta. Palvelu oli asiallista, maksaminen onnistui mukavasti luottokortilla ja tavarat tulivat nopeasti. Pyörät oli pakattu erinomaisesti myöskin tässä tapauksessa. Eli ei mitään valittamista. 

Olen lisäksi tilannut pyörän komponentteja, vaatteita jne. muun muassa Bike Componentsilta ja kaikki on mennyt kuten pitääkin. Bike Componentsin osalta toimitusaika oli jopa hämmentävän nopea.

Eipä silti ei minulla ole valittamista myöskään esim. Pyörähuollon ja Chebicin palveluissa, joista olen jonkin verran perheelle pyöräilyaihesta tavaraa hankkinut.

/ Panu.

----------


## Mc_Mursu

> Itsellä kesti pari päivää vajaa kuukaus toimituksessa. Mukana tulevat polkimet olivat perushäkkipolkimet jotka menivät suoraan varaosalaatikkoon. Itse ostaisin SKS Sam iskaripumpun, kympin kalliimpi kuin halvimmat mutta paljon kätevämpi. Toimituskuluja tuli pyörälle 57€ kuitin ja tilausvahvistuksen mukaan, vaikka 40€ piti olla. Tais tulla pahvilaatikon hinta päälle tai jotain. Itsellä tuli pyörän mukana hieman hipompaa osaa mitä osalistassa luki, mutta sehän ei kait haittaa  tuolta voit lukea enemmän http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...142#post990142




Niin eli iskaripumppu on välttämätön? Onko kokemusta ton SKS Samin yhteensopivuudesta Stage 6.0aan ja foxeihin?

Kumma juttu, kun sovittua paremmat osat olivat laittaneet. Varmaan ollut loppu just k.o. osat. Kelpais mullekkin.

Mikäköhän juttu toi on, ku Radon-bikes.de sivustolla on just ton Stage 6.0:n "etusivulla" kuva ja juttua Avidin Juicy 7:sta. 
Formula Oro K18, 180/180 mm siinä kuiteski pitäs olla..?  :Sekaisin: 

Sit vielä, kun tossa on ohjainlaakerina "FSA Orbit semiintegriert". Mitä tarkoitetaan semi-integroidulla? Onko huono homma? Jos se on "semi-integroitu", niin eikö se kuitenkin pitäisi olla täysin vaihdettavissa, jos hajoo tai kuluu loppuun?

----------


## jo-nas

> Hankin viime vuonna Canyonilta yhden pyörän (AL7.0i). Toimitusaika oli yllättävän pitkä noin 4 viikkoa vaikka maksoin pyörän etukäteen puhelimen välityksellä luottokortilla. Pyörä oli erinomaisesti pakattu ja säädöt viimeisen päälle kohdallaan. Kiekot kiinni pyörään, ohjaustanko paikoilleen ja ei muuta kuin kadulle. Ainoa miinus tuli puuttuvista polkimista, jotka Suomen edustaja lupasi toimittaa jälkikäteen. Polkimia ei ole tullut vieläkään.
> 
> Olisin hankkinut Canyonilta pari pyörää lisääkin, mutta Suomen edustaja ei vastannut puhelimeen (VISA:lla maksaminen onnistui vain ja ainoastaan puhelimen välityksellä. No niinpä tilasin pyörät Fun Cornerilta. Palvelu oli asiallista, maksaminen onnistui mukavasti luottokortilla ja tavarat tulivat nopeasti. Pyörät oli pakattu erinomaisesti myöskin tässä tapauksessa. Eli ei mitään valittamista. 
> 
> Olen lisäksi tilannut pyörän komponentteja, vaatteita jne. muun muassa Bike Componentsilta ja kaikki on mennyt kuten pitääkin. Bike Componentsin osalta toimitusaika oli jopa hämmentävän nopea.
> 
> Eipä silti ei minulla ole valittamista myöskään esim. Pyörähuollon ja Chebicin palveluissa, joista olen jonkin verran perheelle pyöräilyaihesta tavaraa hankkinut.
> 
> / Panu.



Kummallista ettei Fun corner antanut sivuillaan vaihtoehtoa maksaa kortilla ellei sitten tekemäsi puhelintilaus onnistu? Joka tapauksessa nyt pyörä on matkalla. Rahansiirto kesti viikon. Seurantanumerolla ei löytynyt mutta selitys siihen on se että pyörä siirtyy Itellan kuljetettavaksi ja näkyy heidän seurannassaan kun saapuun verkostoon. Silti jännittää pitääkö toimitusaika..

----------


## whelibob

> Niin eli iskaripumppu on välttämätön? Onko kokemusta ton SKS Samin yhteensopivuudesta Stage 6.0aan ja foxeihin?
> 
> Kumma juttu, kun sovittua paremmat osat olivat laittaneet. Varmaan ollut loppu just k.o. osat. Kelpais mullekkin.
> 
> Mikäköhän juttu toi on, ku Radon-bikes.de sivustolla on just ton Stage 6.0:n "etusivulla" kuva ja juttua Avidin Juicy 7:sta. 
> Formula Oro K18, 180/180 mm siinä kuiteski pitäs olla..? 
> 
> Sit vielä, kun tossa on ohjainlaakerina "FSA Orbit semiintegriert". Mitä tarkoitetaan semi-integroidulla? Onko huono homma? Jos se on "semi-integroitu", niin eikö se kuitenkin pitäisi olla täysin vaihdettavissa, jos hajoo tai kuluu loppuun?



Semi-integroitu ohj. laakeri taitaa meinata sitä, että alakooli ja laakeri on rungon sisällä. Ei estä vaihtamista tai mitään, kerää vähemmän paskaa laakereihin. Aika monessa pyörässä nykyään on semi-integroitu ohjainlaakeri. Käsittääkseni parempi vaihtoehto kuin peruslaakeri.

Iskaripumppu on kyllä aika välttämätön. Itselläni on foxin oma iskaripumppu joka taitaa olla aivan sama kuin tämä: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k60...-foldable.html
SKS Samia ehottelin kun sitä on kehuttu ja näyttää ihan toimivalta.

----------


## pontus_

Onpas vanha otsikko... 

Mitä foorumin analyytikot sanovat uudesta Radon ZR Race 6.0 2011 mallista?

Itsellä ei esimerkiksi mitään hajua millaiset nuo kammet ovat. 

Ei taida erota paljoakaan 2010 malleista jotka myynnissä alennettuun hintaan

ZR Race 6.0
ZR Race 7.0

Kyllähän tuo vanha 6.0 olisi varmaan järkivalinta, mutta yritän perustella ulkonäkökysymystä jollain muilla spekseillä.  :Hymy:  Edit: Voiko tuo 7.0 olla tosiaankin 0,7kg kevyempi. Mistä painoero on revitty?

----------


## JackOja

> Onpas vanha otsikko...



No pääasia, että et uutta aloittanut  :Hymy: 





> Mitä foorumin analyytikot sanovat uudesta Radon ZR Race 6.0 2011 mallista?



Tsekataas... mjoo, vaikuttaisi olevan kelpo paketti. En keksi pahaa sanottavaa.





> Itsellä ei esimerkiksi mitään hajua millaiset nuo kammet ovat.



Race Face Evolve? Perushyvät Rallinaaman peruskammet. Ajele tyytyväisenä 10000 km ja kun rattaat on lopussa vaihdat tilalle vaikkapa XT:t.





> Edit: Voiko tuo 7.0 olla tosiaankin 0,7kg kevyempi. Mistä painoero on revitty?



Voi se olla. Ihan helposti. Kevyempää palikkaa kiinni. Keula, kammet yms.

----------


## pontus_

Kiitos! Täytyy vielä lueskella tietoa SID Race ja Reba RL keulojen eroista. Taitaapi lähteä tuo viime kauden kepeämpi malli tilaukseen jos ei tyrmääviin lausuntoihin törmää.

----------


## Antti_S

> Kiitos! Täytyy vielä lueskella tietoa SID Race ja Reba RL keulojen eroista. Taitaapi lähteä tuo viime kauden kepeämpi malli tilaukseen jos ei tyrmääviin lausuntoihin törmää.



Sid keulalla vaan. Oikeesti "osiinsa nähden edullinen" pyörä. Varmasti saat joka eurolle vastinetta ja pyörän millä kelpaa vetää suomen MTB tapahtumat läpi.

----------


## Tom1

Onko tästä mihinkään? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...stage-4-0.html
Hinta houkuttelisi  :Hymy:  Mutta mites nuo Manitou iskarit kestävätkö?

----------


## juminy

Koklaa tota ennemmin?

----------


## twentyniner

> Koklaa tota ennemmin?



Aika kivat speksit tuohon hintaan

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Koklaa tota ennemmin?



... ja taas venytetään pahaa-aavistamattoman nöösin budjettia  :Leveä hymy:  . Joustopuoli on tuossa kyllä kohdallaan, samoin kuin muutkin komponentit. Aika uskomattomaan hintaan pystyy germaani nykyisin pyöriä luukuttamaan.

----------


## Tauno

> Onko tästä mihinkään? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...stage-4-0.html
> Hinta houkuttelisi  Mutta mites nuo Manitou iskarit kestävätkö?



Kyllä ne varmaan jotakin kestää, mutta ei ne Järvenpään maastoporukan lenkkejä kestä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## maalinni

Eilen tuli kotiin.

----------


## Difton

Kova pyöräkuume sai tänään viimein loppunsa. Pari viikkoa aktiivisesti pyöräkaupoissa renkaita potkien ja foorumeilla pyöristä keskustellen/seurannut päädyin Radon ZR team 7.0. Ja bike-discountistahan se tuli tilattua. Suomessa vastaavilla osilla varustettu pyörä huomattavasti hinnakkaampi. 

Toisaalta hieman pelotti tilata "sika säkissä", varsinkin kun en Radonin pyörää koskaan ole ajanut. Mitoitus kuitenkin pitäisi olla kunnossa, niin monta pyörää tsekkasin läpi ja vertasin ZR:n kokoon. 

Malttaiskohan sitä ottaa pyörän käyttöön vasta, kun lumet ovat sulaneet?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## --SJP--

Ei, ilman muuta testailemaan jo talvella! Jos löytyy jotain koirankusettajien polkuja, niin sinne vaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## hassipo

Itsekin tilattu Radon 6.0. Toimitusaika tais tilaamisesta ja tilisiirrosta pari viikkoa. Vähän pelotti tilata, mutta tyytyväinen lopputulokseen. Vaakaputki on tosiaan melko lyhyt ja pitää keväällä varmaankin ostaa pidempi stemmi, mutta ei tuossa muuta valittamista. Hinta oli niin paljon halvempi, mitä vastaavilla osilla suomessa, että en voi valittaa.... Muutama pieni asia siinä kyllä muistutti minua halpapyörästä.

----------


## jne

Millon Bike-Discount aloittaa pyörien syysalennukset?

Kiehtois tuo Radon ZR Team 6.0, mutta hintaa on vähän enemmän kuin rahaa käytettävissä.

Muistaako kukaan, mihin hintaan sitä myytiin viimevuoden alessa?

----------


## Pexxi

Taisi olla saman mitä nyt on tarjouksessa (699), päivän tarjouksena saattoi olla 629 tai jotain.

----------


## jne

Oho, sekö olikin ehtinyt jo tulla alennukseen. Ei kai sitä auta sitten kuin tilata.

Onko tämä perus iskaripumppu toimiva, jos tilaisin sen samalla?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k60...ith-gauge.html

----------


## jani86

> Oho, sekö olikin ehtinyt jo tulla alennukseen. Ei kai sitä auta sitten kuin tilata.
> 
> Onko tämä perus iskaripumppu toimiva, jos tilaisin sen samalla?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k60...ith-gauge.html



On. Osassa pyöriä semmoinen voi tulla mukanakin.

----------


## jne

Radon ZR Team 6.0 ajattelin tilata tuolta Bike-Discountista. Tuleeko siinä iskaripumppu mukana?

----------


## jani86

> Radon ZR Team 6.0 ajattelin tilata tuolta Bike-Discountista. Tuleeko siinä iskaripumppu mukana?



Ei mitään tietoa, mutta pistä myyjälle viestiä ja kysy. Nopeasti varmasti vastaavaat.

----------


## tunkkireisi

> Radon ZR Team 6.0 ajattelin tilata tuolta Bike-Discountista. Tuleeko siinä iskaripumppu mukana?



Ei tule.

----------


## jne

Nyt on sitten Radon ZR Team 6.0 tilattu.

Mitenkä hyvin nuo Radonien kiekot on kasattu? Joutuuko ne viemään rihdattavaksi sisäänajon jälkeen vai onko ne leivottu valmiiksi jo tehtaalla?

----------


## jani86

> Nyt on sitten Radon ZR Team 6.0 tilattu.
> 
> Mitenkä hyvin nuo Radonien kiekot on kasattu? Joutuuko ne viemään rihdattavaksi sisäänajon jälkeen vai onko ne leivottu valmiiksi jo tehtaalla?



Pyörän ensi huoltoon jonkun noin 100km jälkeen kuuluu myös kiekkojen rihtaus tarvittaessa kaikissa huoltopaikoissa.

----------


## jne

Tuo pyörä oli siis netistä tilattu, eli mitään ensihuoltoja kuulu siihen diiliin.

Vaihteet ja jarrut voin säätää itsekin, tsekata laakerit ja pistää kaikki mutterit momenttiin. Kiekkoja en osaa kuitenkaan rihdata.

Tietääkö kukaan, miten hyvin nuo Radonin edullisempien mallien kiekot on kasattu? Onko ne leivottu ja vedetty tasakireyteen tehtaalla, vai joutuuko ne kiristelemään sisäänajon jälkeen?

----------


## larvalate

Itellä himottais hirveästi parempaa täpäriä vanhan alle, koska alkaa pyörän rajat tulla vastaan (painaa ihan kauhean paljo, varmaan yli 15 kiloa, jousitus on *sensuroitu*, kömpelö käsitellä ym).. Nyt on käytössä tämmönen markettitäpäri http://is02.thegumtree.com/image/extrabig/70171994.jpg ..
Niin kattelin tuolta bike discountista muutaman pyörän josta haluaisin selvennyksiä kun en pyörien päälle ymmärrä.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...ivo-deore.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...stage-5-0.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...tage-diva.html

Noista yksi pyörä ei ole Radonin, mutta eikait se haittaa vaikka aiheen ohi hieman meneekin?
Eli noista pyöristä selvennyksiä.. Kalleinhan se yleensä paras on mutta haluaisin kuulla erot esim ton stage divan ja stage 5.0:n välillä.. 
Niin ja pyörä tulisi hyppimiseen, droppailuun, juurakossa ajeluun, maastopoluille, koulumatkalle (2,5 km asfalttitietä), ym.. Kovaan ajoon..

Kiitos jo etukäteen neuvojista ja mielipiteen/kokemuksien jakajista  :Hymy:

----------


## jani86

> Tuo pyörä oli siis netistä tilattu, eli mitään ensihuoltoja kuulu siihen diiliin.
> 
> Vaihteet ja jarrut voin säätää itsekin, tsekata laakerit ja pistää kaikki mutterit momenttiin. Kiekkoja en osaa kuitenkaan rihdata.
> 
> Tietääkö kukaan, miten hyvin nuo Radonin edullisempien mallien kiekot on kasattu? Onko ne leivottu ja vedetty tasakireyteen tehtaalla, vai joutuuko ne kiristelemään sisäänajon jälkeen?



Meinasin sitä, että voisit sitten viedä sen johonkin paikkaan ensihuoltoon kun sopiva ajomäärä tulee täyteen ja siellä sitten rihtaisivat ne vanteet samalla jos niissä jotain heittoja on. Yleensä pelkän yhden vanteen rihtaus on ollut jossain 20e paikkeilla ja ensihuollot ovat olleet jotain 50e luokkaa.

----------


## znood

onko kellään slide-sarjaa ? miten on pelannu kun aattelin semmosen laittaa. Tarkemminottaen ED 6.0.

----------


## ArKan

> onko kellään slide-sarjaa ? miten on pelannu kun aattelin semmosen laittaa. Tarkemminottaen ED 6.0.



Mullon 140 Slide AM.Takahaarukan kans oli ongelmia ku rupes ratkeemaan mut takuuseen tuli uus vahvennettu haarukka. Muuten toimiva paketti.

----------


## lordoosi

Ei ole tarvinnut Radonin kiekkoja rihdata. Fulcrumeilla on nyt ajettu noin 2tkm, eikä edelleenkään ole pinnat löysällä... kuskilla on kuitenkin painoakin liki sata kiloa!
Pyörä oli muutenkin erittäin hyvin kasattu ja vaihteidenkin säädöt on edelleen "tehtaan" jäljiltä.
Suosittelen.
Mainittakoon, että pyöräni on halpismaantiemalli RPS9.3

----------


## larvalate

> Itellä himottais hirveästi parempaa täpäriä vanhan alle, koska alkaa pyörän rajat tulla vastaan (painaa ihan kauhean paljo, varmaan yli 15 kiloa, jousitus on *sensuroitu*, kömpelö käsitellä ym).. Nyt on käytössä tämmönen markettitäpäri http://is02.thegumtree.com/image/extrabig/70171994.jpg ..
> Niin kattelin tuolta bike discountista muutaman pyörän josta haluaisin selvennyksiä kun en pyörien päälle ymmärrä.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...ivo-deore.html
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...stage-5-0.html
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...tage-diva.html
> 
> ...



Kukaan ei siis osaa kertoa kokemuksiaan tai mielipiteitään näistä?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...stage-5-0.html
Reba ja fox selittävät miksi ottaisin tämän.
Käyttökokemuksia ei ole pyörästä, mutta osista on ja ovat oleet kestäviä ja hyviä.
Divassa on Manitoun takajousi, jollainen minulla oli joskus. Ei ollut hyvä.

----------


## larvalate

> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...stage-5-0.html
> Reba ja fox selittävät miksi ottaisin tämän.
> Käyttökokemuksia ei ole pyörästä, mutta osista on ja ovat oleet kestäviä ja hyviä.
> Divassa on Manitoun takajousi, jollainen minulla oli joskus. Ei ollut hyvä.



Kiitos tästä, lisääkin saa antaa perusteluja ja mielipiteitä  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Stage Diva on naisten malli, jos nyt oikein heikolla saksan taidollani ymmärsin tuosta esittelytekstistä.

----------


## larvalate

> Stage Diva on naisten malli, jos nyt oikein heikolla saksan taidollani ymmärsin tuosta esittelytekstistä.



Okei, ei sitten tule kysymykseenkään  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Stage 5.0 pistettiin just kasaan ajokaverille. Ihan fiksusti tehdyltä vaikuttaa. Ajotuntumia huomenna ja vertauskohtana lähinnä oma Nerve XC 6.0.


Edit: ja kai tässäkin kannattaa mainita että http://www.fillariosa.fi edustaa nykyään Radonia Suomessa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Stage 5.0 pistettiin just kasaan ajokaverille. Ihan fiksusti tehdyltä vaikuttaa. Ajotuntumia huomenna ja vertauskohtana lähinnä oma Nerve XC 6.0.



Oletan, että raportoit havaintojasi tännekin  :Hymy: . Paperilla noiden kahden kulkineen välillä ei ole eroa juuri lainkaan.

----------


## sakuvaan

Kattelin noita Radoneita läpi. Aika hävyttömän hyvää osasarjaa noissa on kyllä kiinni hintaan nähden.

----------


## IncBuff

> Oletan, että raportoit havaintojasi tännekin . Paperilla noiden kahden kulkineen välillä ei ole eroa juuri lainkaan.



Nyt on Radoniakin ajettu. Mitähän tosta osais sanoa. 

Ajoasento on hieman pystymmän oloinen kuin Canyonissa, jonka voi geometriataulukoistakin päätellä. Canyonini on L-kokoa ja tuo Radon 20". Perän toiminta ei herätä huomiota, se vaan tuntui toimivan jouhevasti, ilman että siihen kiinnitti mitenkään huomiota, vaikka paineet ei olleetkaan optimaaliset kun ei oma pyörä ollut alla. Muut osat kuten Formulan jarrut ja Reba toimii kuten voi odottaa eli hyvin omaan makuuni. 

Vaikka paperilla ne on hyvin samanlaisia niin pieni vivahde-ero näissä ehkä on. Canyon on junamaisempi kun taas Radon tuntuu teknisissä paikoissa ketterämmältä. Mitään pahoja paikkoja ei tullut ajettua, mutta pari juurakkoa kuitenkin. Vaikea sanoa kumpi parempi vaiko kumpikaan. Canyonin selässä olen istunut kohta tonnin ja tällä ajoin vain pari kilsaa eli puhtaasti maku- tai tottumiskysymyksiä. Omistaja ainakin oli tyytyväinen lenkin jälkeen. Pyörä tilattiin kun se oli tages-artikel eli pyörälle jäi hintaa vajaat 1250€ Suomeen toimitettuna. Mielestäni todella paljon pyörää aloittelijalle tai vähän edistyneemmällekin tohon rahaan ja vaikka siihen nykyhintaankin.

Mulla ei tosiaan sitten ole hirveästi kokemusta täpäreistä eli ylläolevaan kannattaa suhtautua varauksella  :Vink:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Vaikea sanoa kumpi parempi vaiko kumpikaan. Canyonin selässä olen istunut kohta tonnin ja tällä ajoin vain pari kilsaa eli puhtaasti maku- tai tottumiskysymyksiä. Omistaja ainakin oli tyytyväinen lenkin jälkeen. Pyörä tilattiin kun se oli tages-artikel eli pyörälle jäi hintaa vajaat 1250€ Suomeen toimitettuna. Mielestäni todella paljon pyörää aloittelijalle tai vähän edistyneemmällekin tohon rahaan ja vaikka siihen nykyhintaankin.



On kyllä käsittämättömän kova hinta-laatusuhde. Normaalihinta olisi sekin ok, nykyinen ale-hinta on halpa ja tages-artikel-hinta oli jo hullunhalpa. 

Germaanit ovat saaneet multa Lapin polttamisen anteeksi jo pariin kertaan.

----------


## -harppa-

Onko kokemuksia Radonin naisten mallista?
Radon ZR Lady 6.0
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...-lady-6-0.html

----------


## tsool

> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...stage-5-0.html
> Reba ja fox selittävät miksi ottaisin tämän.



Itsekkin Stage 5.0 katsellut, mutta mieleen herää kysymys onko järkeä laittaa 200€ lisää jolla saa Stage 6.0 ja osat vaihtuu pääsääntöisesti shimanosta sramiin ja Reba vaihtuu Foxin 32 F120 RL. 
Jos jollakin on kokemuksia niin otetaan mielihyvin vastaan!

----------


## sakuvaan

Osasarjoista voi olla montaa mieltä mutta tuossa foksissa on 15mm läpiakseli, which is good.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Itsekkin Stage 5.0 katsellut, mutta mieleen herää kysymys onko järkeä laittaa 200€ lisää jolla saa Stage 6.0 ja osat vaihtuu pääsääntöisesti shimanosta sramiin ja Reba vaihtuu Foxin 32 F120 RL. 
> Jos jollakin on kokemuksia niin otetaan mielihyvin vastaan!



Kupletin juoni taitaa olla sellainen, että 5.0:n komponentit ovat sellaisia, että niissä ei ole mitään vikaa. 6.0:n komponentit ovat sitten sellaisia, että niissä on vielä vähemmän mitään vikaa  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kupletin juoni taitaa olla sellainen, että 5.0:n komponentit ovat sellaisia, että niissä ei ole mitään vikaa. 6.0:n komponentit ovat sitten sellaisia, että niissä on vielä vähemmän mitään vikaa .



Jep, riippuu ihan onko SRAM/Shimano/Fox väriset lasit päässä mikä on paras  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## skiman

Olen alkanut haaveilemaan kans pyörästä jolla ajella pururatoja, polkuja jne.
Canyon on ollut yksi vaihtoehto mutta nämä radonit kyllä kiinnostaa kun luki tämän topicin..

Sitten semmoinen periaatteellinen kysymys, ostaakko täysjousitettu vai jäykkäperä??
Mitä yksikeseen ajeleva hyötyy takajousesta tai toisaalta onko siitä mitään haittaakaan??

----------


## znood

Ensinnäkään se ei ole jousi vaan iskari  :Vink: 

Ja se lisää ajomukavuutta, ei oikeastaan muuta.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ja pitoa ja vauhtia teknisemmässä maastossa.

----------


## skiman

> Ja pitoa ja vauhtia teknisemmässä maastossa.



Tämän olin jo ymmärtänyt, mutta jos käyttö on pääasiassa lenkkimielessä ajelua aj täältä Oulun seudulta kun ei oikein kunnon teknistä maasto kai löydykkää jos sillä tarkoitetaan kivikkoa ja suuria korkeuseroja.. Täällä on vain tasaista  :Irvistys:

----------


## IncBuff

Korkeuseroja ei löydy, mutta kivikkoa ja juurakkoa kyllä löytyy. Tuommonen 120-140mm joustava täpäri ei oo mikään ylilyönti, jos Oulun polkuja ajelee, mutta jäykkäperälläkin pärjää.

Enemmistö taitaa porukkalenkeillä olla täpäreitä, mitä on tullut käytyä.

E: Itse aloitin jäykkäperällä. Vaihtui 1,5 kesän jälkeen Canyon Nerve XC:hen.

----------


## ellmeri

Näyttää Fillariosa.fi tilanneen kuormallisen Radoneita! :Hymy:

----------


## timppi

Itse kyselin kans fillariosasta radonin tukiasioita, ja kyllä. He lupasivat takuuhuollot Radoneihin sekä olivat tilaamassa kasan Radoneita. Lupasivat tosiaankin samalla hintaa kun bd:stä..

Melkein olin tilaamassa, mutta pitää vielä vähän katella. Radon merkkinä kun ei sano oikein mitään. Kellään Turussa ei porukkalenkeillä Radoneita näytä olevan. Hinta näyttäisi olevan kohdillaan..

Slide AM 140 täällä kiikarissa normi trailiajoon. Ei pitäisi olla overkilliä, suomen polut on yllättävän kivisiä ja teknisiä..

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Minäkin tilaisin tänä tai ensi vuoden alussa tuon radon slide ed 6.0.  Mutta ongelma on se että ei pääse koe ajamaan niintuo oikean koon katsominen on hieman hankalaa, onnistuu mutta ei välttämättä ole niin hyvä jos tulee liian iso tai pieni. Olen 185 pitkä ja sisämitta on se 91-92. Vielä se että asun imatralla.

----------


## tsool

Kylläpäs tässä melkein varmuudella tulee Radon hommattua. Vielä pitäisi päättää kumpi näistä: Radon Slide AM 140 6.0 vai Radon Stage 6.0

----------


## Cycledrophis

Näistä Radonin täpäreistä:
Malleja on vaikka kuinka paljon eikä niistä oikein saa selvää mihin tarkoitukseen mikäkin malli on tehty. Osaisiko joku jka on viitsinyt perehtyä selventää.

Jari

----------


## skiman

> Korkeuseroja ei löydy, mutta kivikkoa ja juurakkoa kyllä löytyy. Tuommonen 120-140mm joustava täpäri ei oo mikään ylilyönti, jos Oulun polkuja ajelee, mutta jäykkäperälläkin pärjää.
> 
> Enemmistö taitaa porukkalenkeillä olla täpäreitä, mitä on tullut käytyä.
> 
> E: Itse aloitin jäykkäperällä. Vaihtui 1,5 kesän jälkeen Canyon Nerve XC:hen.



Millainen tuon nerve xc  5.0 on pyöränä? Se sopisi budjettiin..

----------


## ellmeri

> Kylläpäs tässä melkein varmuudella tulee Radon hommattua. Vielä pitäisi päättää kumpi näistä: Radon Slide AM 140 6.0 vai Radon Stage 6.0



Jos olet pääkaupunki seudulta niin Radon SlideAM 140 6.0  :Vink: 

Valmispeli hallainvuorelle ja muualle kunnon kivikkoon ja juurakoihin.

----------


## Jiis

Slide 140 6.0 tilattu  :Hymy: 
Tuo tämänhetkinen tarjous saattaa päättyä milloin vain. Jälleenmyyjä ilmeisesti joutui jo hintaa nostamaan, mutta jos tilaa itse Saksasta suoraan jälleenmyyjälle, niin saa vielä tuohon 1499-hintaan.

----------


## IncBuff

> Millainen tuon nerve xc  5.0 on pyöränä? Se sopisi budjettiin..



Jaa. Ihan kelpo pyörältähän tuo vaikuttaa. Recon on kai ihan toimiva keula, mutta kokemusta ei ole kun mulla on 6.0. Toimitusaika kannattaa Canyonin kanssa tarkistaa.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Mites tuo radon slide ed 7.0. Ihan kunnon kamaa on kiinni. Tuo koko on vain hieman epäselvä.

----------


## tsool

> Näistä Radonin täpäreistä:
> Malleja on vaikka kuinka paljon eikä niistä oikein saa selvää mihin tarkoitukseen mikäkin malli on tehty. Osaisiko joku jka on viitsinyt perehtyä selventää.
> 
> Jari



Itse ainakin menen myyjän tiedoilla, eli sen mitä lukee bike discountissa pyörän sivulla. Esim. Slide AM140 6.0 lukee maratoonista enduroon asti.

----------


## jeepodi

Miten on Radoneissa rungot kestänyt, onko kenelläkään tullut murtumia tms.? Ja kuinka hyvin takuu toimii?

Tuo Slide AM140 6.0 vaikuttaa melko passelilta, kun tuo nykyinen (tai entinen) Commari ei kovin kestäväksi osoittautunut. Onko tuota mallia missään koeajettavissa, lähinnä pääkaupunki seudulla? Fillariosa.fi taitaa aloitella Radonin myyntiä, mutta mahtavatko pitää koeajopyöriä? Pistinkin jo kyselyä sinne, jos vaikka vastaisivat.

----------


## sakuvaan

Tais tulla mallistot ulos toukokuun lopulla että kestävyyskokeilut on teoriassa noin 2-3kk pitkiä.

----------


## jeepodi

Kelpaa kommentit myös vanhemmista malleista, ainakin tuon takuun toimivuus kiinnostaa noin yleensä.

----------


## Musashi

> Kelpaa kommentit myös vanhemmista malleista, ainakin tuon takuun toimivuus kiinnostaa noin yleensä.



Hyviä pelejä nuo kai ovat, saman firman tekosia kuin Cubetkin.  Ja hyvin ne takuut hoitunee kun tilaat suomesta Fillariosa.fi:stä.

----------


## maalinni

Fillarien käyttötarkoituksia voi tutkailla Radonin nettisivuilta http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/

Hyvin on molemmat Radonit toiminut, takuusta en osaa sanoa, kun en ole tarvinnut. Radon on vissiin pyörämaailman Skoda, eli varma peli, mutta kovin kiihottava.

----------


## znood

Tänään tuli slide ed 7.0 postiluukusta:

alkufiilikset...
* 75mm stemmi pitää vaihtaa 90mm tai 100mm versioon
* propedali on todella miedolla tuunauksella noissa, ei vaikuta paljon mitenkään
* satulatolpan clamppi on kuraa -> täytyy pistää uus
* takarenkaaks vois vaihtaa jotain rullaavampaa, edessä tuo fat albert on ok, täytyy koittaa mk 2,4 protectionia kun semmonen löytyy hyllystä

+ pyörä oli hyvin säädetty ja oikeastaan valmis ajoon, myös takaiskarissa oli valmiiksi oikeat paineet kun otin sen ilmasen iskarituunauksen, vaimennuksia tarvi ruuvata lisää kun oma maku on ajaa vähän tönköillä iskareilla.

----------


## Sepänsälli

> Tänään tuli slide ed 7.0 postiluukusta:
> 
> alkufiilikset...
> * 75mm stemmi pitää vaihtaa 90mm tai 100mm versioon
> * propedali on todella miedolla tuunauksella noissa, ei vaikuta paljon mitenkään
> * satulatolpan clamppi on kuraa -> täytyy pistää uus
> * takarenkaaks vois vaihtaa jotain rullaavampaa, edessä tuo fat albert on ok, täytyy koittaa mk 2,4 protectionia kun semmonen löytyy hyllystä
> 
> + pyörä oli hyvin säädetty ja oikeastaan valmis ajoon, myös takaiskarissa oli valmiiksi oikeat paineet kun otin sen ilmasen iskarituunauksen, vaimennuksia tarvi ruuvata lisää kun oma maku on ajaa vähän tönköillä iskareilla.



 


Minkä pituinen olet, ja minkä runkokoon hommasit? Oliko toptube liian lyhkänen? T. Sepänsälli

----------


## Xizor

> Tänään tuli slide ed 7.0 postiluukusta:
> 
> alkufiilikset...
> * 75mm stemmi pitää vaihtaa 90mm tai 100mm versioon



Hmmm... 160 mm joustava pyörä, jossa 66 asteen keulakulma. Voi joku 100mm stemmi olla aika villin näkönen.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jiis

Minulle suositeltiin alunperin 20". Pituutta 194cm ja olin hatusta vetäissyt inseamiksi 92cm, mutta tarkistusmittaus osoitti sen olevan 96-97cm. Vaihdoin sitten rungoksi 22". Onneksi eivät olleet ehtineet lähettää pyörää vielä.

Ajelen ainakin aluksi varmaan asfaltilla paljon ja totuttelen pyörään (ensimmäinen täysjoustoni). Onko alkuperäisrenkaat vähän turhan nyppyläisiä sellaiseen ajoon? Minulla olisi tuolla varastossa 2kpl 2.35" Big Appleja. Ei varmaan tekisi pahaa heittää sellaista ainakin takarenkaaksi?

----------


## elasto

Minkä ihmeen takia kukaan haluasi ajaa täysjoustolla asfaltilla pelkästään? Vai mitä tuo totutteleminen tarkoittaa? Et ole ennen ajanut polkupyörää? Mistä mallista on muuten edes kyse? Maastorenkaat on ihan turhat asfaltilla, mutta niin on myös täysjousitettu maastopyöräkin.

----------


## sakuvaan

"Yes, you can commute on your bike – whatever it is."

Surlyn miehet on viisaita!

----------


## elasto

> "Yes, you can commute on your bike – whatever it is."
> 
> Surlyn miehet on viisaita!



Toki millä tahansa fillarilla VOI ajaa työmatkojaan vaikka matka olisikin pelkkää kestopäällystettä. Eri asia sitten mikä on järkevää ja mielekästä. Menee kuitenkin vähän offtopiciksi tällaisesta vääntäminen, joten sille voi joku vaikka tehdä oman ketjun jos mietityttää esim. onko 140mm joustava AM-täpäri hyvä työmatkailuun tai maantiekisoihin.

----------


## znood

olen 184cm... ja mulla on ajotottumukseni joten tiedän millaiseksi pyörän haluan että se on mahdollisimman hyvä teknisessä maastossa etenemiseen. Taakse nojautuva kaikesta yli menevä pyörä ei ole paras. Toptube ei ole liian lyhyt mutta haluan pyörän toimivan vähän kaikenlaisessa maastossa vaikka onkin pitkät joustot ja loiva ohjauskulma. Pitkästä ohjainkannattimesta ei aiheudu haittaa hyvän ajotekniikan takia.
runkokoko 20"





> Hmmm... 160 mm joustava pyörä, jossa 66 asteen  keulakulma. Voi joku 100mm stemmi olla aika villin näkönen.



Se ei ole yhtään sen villimmän näkönen kun vakio 75millinenkään. Kannattais ottaa se pää perseestä pois ja vaihtaa välillä lökähousut sukkiksiin.


Ja joo, jos nyt olisin ostamassa niin AM 140 malli ehkäpä  :Hymy: 


ps. b-d kuvassa on eri satulatolppa, keula ja polkimet kun tulleessa fillarissa

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Siis eikö siinä sinulle tulleessa ole foxin 36 vanilla r.tä?  Muut eivät ole ratkaisevia.

----------


## ellmeri

> Toki millä tahansa fillarilla VOI ajaa työmatkojaan vaikka matka olisikin pelkkää kestopäällystettä. Eri asia sitten mikä on järkevää ja mielekästä. Menee kuitenkin vähän offtopiciksi tällaisesta vääntäminen, joten sille voi joku vaikka tehdä oman ketjun jos mietityttää esim. onko 140mm joustava AM-täpäri hyvä työmatkailuun tai maantiekisoihin.



150mm:ä joustavalla Ellulla kiva ajaa työmatkatkin  :Leveä hymy:  voi poiketa metsän kautta tai mistä huvittaa,onhan se tietenkin hirweetä kun pyörä kuluu ja sen sanon että parempi ajaa kaikki ajot samalla willarilla saa "ehkä" nopeammin hankittua uuden tilalle  :No huh!:  tää PRKL mee millään rikki... :Sekaisin:

----------


## Xizor

> Se ei ole yhtään sen villimmän näkönen kun vakio 75millinenkään. Kannattais ottaa se pää perseestä pois ja vaihtaa välillä lökähousut sukkiksiin.



Voin harkita pään ottamista pois perseestä jos tulee tilanne,  että se jonkin onnettomuuden takia sinne menee,  mutta sukkikset päällä en kyllä polje niin kauan kuin maastopyörästä on kyse.   :Hymy: 

Ja tarkoitus ei toki ollut mitenkään vittuilla,  en epäile että vaikka sulla olis tuossa pyörässä 20 cm stemmi ja 500 mm tanko niin silti ajaisit sellaista paikoista mistä itellä ei ole mitään toivoa...

----------


## znood

ohan tos semmone van r... Mut täytyy kyl sanoo että rokkarin sektor on vähä parempi jousikeula tuntumaltaan. Toki voihan tota tuunata  :Hymy: 

Ei oo todellakaan tangon leveydestä kii mikää teknisten paikkojen ajaminen. Mietin jo et laittais 44cm droppitangon tohon et pääsis tarpeeks eteen ylämäessä.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Ei oo todellakaan tangon leveydestä kii mikää teknisten paikkojen ajaminen. Mietin jo et laittais 44cm droppitangon tohon et pääsis tarpeeks eteen ylämäessä.



No johan on miehellä puheet. :No huh!: 
Raportoihan sit et minkäkokoisen parkkipaikan se raato tarvii kääntyäkseen sillä 100mm stemmillä.

----------


## znood

Eikös se stemmin pidentäminen vaa lyhennä kääntösädettä kun pystyy kääntämään jyrkemmin(ei ota polviin?). Tankohan tossa on vähintään metrin pitunen et se menee suunnilleen persuksen taakse kääntäessä ääriasentoon.

Tietysti kiinnostais välillä saada kommentteja sellasilta tyypeiltä jotka oikeesti osaa ajaa maastossa ?

----------


## Xizor

> Tietysti kiinnostais välillä saada kommentteja sellasilta tyypeiltä jotka oikeesti osaa ajaa maastossa ?



Tuskin täältä sellasia löytyy... ehkä jostain mtbr.com:in foorumeilta vois löytyä päteviä kuskeja joilta voi kysellä mielipiteitä eri stemmi ja tanko vaihtoehtoihin?

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tietysti kiinnostais välillä saada kommentteja sellasilta tyypeiltä jotka oikeesti osaa ajaa maastossa ?



Eh... :Leveä hymy:  Ei ollut suinkaan tarkoitus epäillä mestaripyöräiliän temmin pituutta. :Vink: 
Arvelin vaan ettei muuttus hitaaks se ohjaus.??
Ja ihan oikeesti kiinostaa kuulla kokemuksia.

----------


## znood

Miten se ohjaus nyt 66asteisella ohjauskulmalla vois muuttua hitaaks ? siihe tarvittais varmaan 14cm stemmi ennenkö se ees lähentelee mun vanhaa 70 asteisella ohjauskulmalla olevaa fillaria jossa oli 11,5cm stemmi.

Tuossa aiemmassa oli kyse lähinnä siitä että runko on oikeen kokonen mulle mutta haluan ajoasennon olevan enemmän rungon päällä jotta askelmat ylös jne on helpompia ajaa. Penkin paikalla kun sitä ei voi määräänsä enempää säätää.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Miten se ohjaus nyt 66asteisella ohjauskulmalla vois muuttua hitaaks ? siihe tarvittais varmaan 14cm stemmi ennenkö se ees lähentelee mun vanhaa 70 asteisella ohjauskulmalla olevaa fillaria jossa oli 11,5cm stemmi.



Nyt minä kyllä oon ihan pihalla. :Sekaisin:  Eikos se nimen omaan mene niin ,että mitä jyrkempi ohjauskulama sitä nopeempi ohjaus. Sitä voi sit loivakulmaisessa fillarissa kompensoida lyhyemmällä stemmillä. 
Eihän esim. DH-pyörät käänny mihinkään syheröihin hyvin johtuen juurikin loivasta kulmasta. Näin minä olen asian käsittänyt.
Kyllähän se varmaan kiipee paremmin sillä pitemmällä stemmillä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ja eikös portaat mene paljon helpommin, jos ajoasento pystympi kuin
makaava.

----------


## znood

Siis pieni sekaannus, puhuin ohjauksesta tossa ekassa lauseessa ja ajoasennosta toisessa sorry. Siis tottakai toi ohjauksen kompensointi menee tuollain kun sanoit, mutta siis tarvitsisi pidemmän stemmin saadakseen saman ajoasennon.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Nyt minä kyllä oon ihan pihalla. Eikos se nimen omaan mene niin ,että mitä jyrkempi ohjauskulama sitä nopeempi ohjaus. Sitä voi sit loivakulmaisessa fillarissa kompensoida lyhyemmällä stemmillä. 
> Eihän esim. DH-pyörät käänny mihinkään syheröihin hyvin johtuen juurikin loivasta kulmasta. Näin minä olen asian käsittänyt.
> Kyllähän se varmaan kiipee paremmin sillä pitemmällä stemmillä.



Ja tuplakruunu kanssa rajoittaa kääntyvyyttä aika paljon, ellei kolmiossa ole viety keulaputkia eteen niinkuin esmes Bioniconien Double Agent tuplakruunussa.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Onko tuo Radon slide ed 7.0 nyt aivan mahdoton ratkaisu ns yleispyöräksi. Tarkoitan että normi lenkkiä suomen maastossa, mutta myös kovempaakin rymistelyä. Onko tuo 66 keulakulma liian loiva tasaiselle ja tuo 160mm joustoa? Meneekö tasaisella mihinkään? ja sitten auttaako vaihto radon slide am 7.0 jossa on 140mm joustoa ja keulakulma 68?

----------


## syklopaatti

Satulakulma on kans tosi ratkaiseva kiipeämisominaisuuksiin ja tuossa slidessä näyttän olevan nykymuodinmukaisesti jyrkkä 74 asteen kulma.
Voip toimia hyvinkin suomipoluilla. 
Mulla 140mm joustava peli ja 68 asteen keula ja välillä kaipais loivempaa keulakulmaa kun tykkään alamäestä enemmän.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Okei. No pitää testata tuo, eihän sitä muuten tiedä. Saakohan tuosta Radon slide am 7.0 :sta mustan version? ei ole paras tuo valkoinen. Mutta näillä näkymin on tuo slide 160 7.0 tulossa tuossa talvella.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Onko tuo Radon slide ed 7.0 nyt aivan mahdoton ratkaisu ns yleispyöräksi. Tarkoitan että normi lenkkiä suomen maastossa, mutta myös kovempaakin rymistelyä. Onko tuo 66 keulakulma liian loiva tasaiselle ja tuo 160mm joustoa? Meneekö tasaisella mihinkään? ja sitten auttaako vaihto radon slide am 7.0 jossa on 140mm joustoa ja keulakulma 68?



Ei ole. 

Itellä 66.5% rakea ja jyrkkä satulatolpan kulma, iskareissa ei ole mitään pro-pedaleja yms, keskarit duunimatkalla 20kmh paremmalla puolella ja siinä on liikennevalopysähdykset mukana.

----------


## Itsok

Menee varmasti ihan hyvin perus polkukaahailussakin. Rullaavat renkaat alla auttaa paljon, mutta ei siitä silti xc-kihnutinta tule.
Oma 180/160 keinuhevonen kulkee liki yhtäläisesti poluilla mitä vanha FSR stumppikin, kun vaan laittaa rullaavat renkaat alle.

----------


## reen1

> Okei. No pitää testata tuo, eihän sitä muuten tiedä. Saakohan tuosta Radon slide am 7.0 :sta mustan version? ei ole paras tuo valkoinen. Mutta näillä näkymin on tuo slide 160 7.0 tulossa tuossa talvella.



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...0.html?mfid=52

..eikös tuosta mustaki versio ole, vai mitä meinaat?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Kumpi nyt kannattaisi ottaa suomikaahailuun? eli lenkkiä ihan perus maastossa mutta myös kovaakin ryskäämistä. Eli radon slide am 7.0 vai radon slide ed 7.0. J miten tuo Fox F32 Talas RL? sehän on se moniasentoinen, sehän vaihtuu 150mm-120mm?

----------


## juminy

Älä ota kumpaakaan, vaan joku muu? No joo, kai sitä voi valkata, vaikka oman maun mukaan. Kyllä molemmilla pärjää hyvin. Ite ottaisin kaks senttiä enemmän, mutta minkäs teet, sillä mennään mitä on annettu.

Sitä voi toki vielä miettiä, että miksi sen on oltava just toinen noista? Hinta? Onhan ne halpoja, itekin harkitsin 160mm Slideä silloin kun sitä sai Lyrikillä (kun ei noi ketut kiinnosta jostain syystä) johonkin ihan naurettavaan alehintaan. Tuli sitten kuitenkin laitettua lähes sama hinta pelkkään runkoon ja iskariin...

----------


## znood

Slide ed 7.0 tuli todella hyvä kun vaihtoi stemmin 75->90mm. Vielä kun saisi vakiona liian pehmeän propedalin vähän jäykemmäksi niin kyllähän tuolla kiipeäisi tiukatkin mäet menettämättä mukavuutta sitten kunnon ryskäyksessä.

Eli jos valkkaa pyörää millä pitäisi päästä maastossa vähän vauhdikkaammin eikä niin retkimeiningillä niin jälkiviisaana kallistuisin AM 6.0/7.0 malliin ED 7.0 sijaan. Mutta kuten sanottu tuo ED 7.0 soveltuu todella mainiosti enduroon ja peruspolkunautiskeluun jos ei tarvi nousta jatkuvasti kallioportaita jne. Taakse on tuo fat albert vähän liian järeä ja voisi vaikka koittaa 2.4 rocket ronia josko sillä kurvailu sujuisi paremmin.

----------


## sämpy1

> Slide ed 7.0 tuli todella hyvä kun vaihtoi stemmin 75->90mm. Vielä kun saisi vakiona liian pehmeän propedalin vähän jäykemmäksi niin kyllähän tuolla kiipeäisi tiukatkin mäet menettämättä mukavuutta sitten kunnon ryskäyksessä.
> 
> Eli jos valkkaa pyörää millä pitäisi päästä maastossa vähän vauhdikkaammin eikä niin retkimeiningillä niin jälkiviisaana kallistuisin AM 6.0/7.0 malliin ED 7.0 sijaan. Mutta kuten sanottu tuo ED 7.0 soveltuu todella mainiosti enduroon ja peruspolkunautiskeluun jos ei tarvi nousta jatkuvasti kallioportaita jne. Taakse on tuo fat albert vähän liian järeä ja voisi vaikka koittaa 2.4 rocket ronia josko sillä kurvailu sujuisi paremmin.



Olen itse miettinyt juuri AM 6.0 ja ED 7.0 välillä kumman valitsisi ensimmäiseksi täpäriksi. Se rungon kokokin on vähän hakusessa  :Nolous:

----------


## znood

Ota AM-malli jos et tiedä varmasti että haluat tuon loivemmalla keulakulmalla olevan.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Juu, eli samaa ongelmaa mietitään. Pari asiaa mietityttää minua eniten. Tässä listaus niistä.

Radon Slide ed 7.0
+ Formula rx jarrut
+ xt ja slx  osasarja muuten.
- Keula :Fox 36 vanilla r, 160mm:  kierrejousikeula ja sen säätäminen on sitten jousenvaihto.


Radon slide am 7.0
+ fox 32 talas rl, 140mm: ilmakeula ja paineet voi säätää itse.
+ sramin x9 osasarja.
+ formula rx jarrut, samat mitkä ylemmässä.
-Keula: Se on moniasentoinen eli muuttuu 150-120mm, huono ei välttämättä niin kestävä. Mikäli oikein olen ymmärtänyt.

Minulle on sama tuleeko siihen sramin x9, vai shimano xt osasarja ( pääosat), eli nuo keulat ovat se tärkein ja isoin ero.
Ja unohtamatta keula kulmaa joka on 2,5% jyrkempi Radon slide am 7.0:ssa.

----------


## Itsok

No toi jousenvaihto on ehkä kolmen minuutin homma, sisältäen 36 millisen hylsyn etsimisen.
Ainut ongelma on, jos vaan ei saa riittävän löysää jousta keulaan vakiojousista. Kerran kun laittaa oikean jousen, niin sen voi unohtaa jos ei ala vaan maha kasvamaan hyvin montaa kiloa (+5 kg tjsp).

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

No minun tapauksessa painoa voi tulla , koska pituutta tulee vielä lisää, mutta jousia voi kyllä vaihtaa.

----------


## reen1

Ootteko tilannu radonin pyörän suoraan kotia vai tuonen fillariosa.fi:n osoitteeseen.. siis kun tuolla bike-discountissa on mahdollisuus valita toi service-partner tilauksen yhteydessä.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ootteko tilannu radonin pyörän suoraan kotia vai tuonen fillariosa.fi:n osoitteeseen.. siis kun tuolla bike-discountissa on mahdollisuus valita toi service-partner tilauksen yhteydessä.



Toihan on hyvä jutska,tuollahan saa vielä säädettyä iskarit kohdilleen ja maastot vieressä missä kokeilla. :Vink:

----------


## twentyniner

> Toihan on hyvä jutska,tuollahan saa vielä säädettyä iskarit kohdilleen ja maastot vieressä missä kokeilla.



 
Kyl vaan, kun tuo ketun korkki on niin vaikea avata kotosalla, tarvii hylsyn ja kaikki  :Hymy: 

Olisko kellään muuten 140mm kettuun löysää jousta ylimääräisenä? 90kg läskille.Nyt taitaa olla sin/vihreä, ei oikein ota selvää  :Hymy:

----------


## reen1

> Kyl vaan, kun tuo ketun korkki on niin vaikea avata kotosalla, tarvii hylsyn ja kaikki 
> 
> Olisko kellään muuten 140mm kettuun löysää jousta ylimääräisenä? 90kg läskille.Nyt taitaa olla sin/vihreä, ei oikein ota selvää



 :Hymy: 

joo, lähinnä meinasin että kuuluukohan tuohon muutaki tuon pyörän säätäminen, esim joku takuuhuolto ku maksaa ilmeisesti 30e lisää toi sinne fillariosaan toimittaminen

----------


## Jiis

Itse tilasin Fillariosaan, jossa sille tehdään käyttöönottohuollon tapainen ja laitetaan myös tilattuja lisäpalikoita kiinni, esim. lokasuojat.
Sen jälkeen se tulee Matkahuollon kyydissä lopulliseen määränpäähän.

Lisäkuluja tulee tuo 3 kymppiä Matkahuollolle ja vähän viivästystä toimitukseen, mutta eiköhän tuo ole ihan fiksua kuitenkin. Jos hakee paikan päältä, niin ei tule mitään lisäkuluja ja saa silti kasauksen ja muut tarkistukset samaan hintaan.

----------


## znood

Tuo van keulana ei todellakaan ole mikään miinus jos vertaa foxin ilmarimpuloihin.
Keulassa ei tule niitä varajousia mukana, mutta luulisi että ne vaihtaa tuola b-d:ssä tarvittavan jousen kun sieltä saa ostaa sen pyörän kanssa sen "free suspension adjustment"

----------


## sakuvaan

Örrr. 36 Float R on ihan toimiva keula kans, ihan oikeesti.

----------


## twentyniner

> joo, lähinnä meinasin että kuuluukohan tuohon muutaki tuon pyörän säätäminen, esim joku takuuhuolto ku maksaa ilmeisesti 30e lisää toi sinne fillariosaan toimittaminen




Ilman muuta kannatta tilata tuota kautta ja suosia samalla suomalaista yrittämistä tälläkin saralla.

----------


## reen1

Tuosta rungon koosta vielä..
Pajon tuohon haarojen ja vaakaputken väliin olisi hyvä jäädä tilaa?

Kävin koeistumassa Giantin Anthem- ja Trance X1 pyöriä ja niissä 18" rungoissa vaaka putki oli aivan haaroissa kiinni ja 16" rungossa siihen jäisi vähän väliä. Vaikka tuon inseamin (79cm) mukaan 18" runko olisi lähempänä.

Kai tuossa Radonissaki tuo vaakaputken korkeus suunnilleen sama on..?

edit: En päässy koeajamaan, koska vettä tuli nii paljon

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tuosta rungon koosta vielä..
> Pajon tuohon haarojen ja vaakaputken väliin olisi hyvä jäädä tilaa?



Ainakin 5 senttiä ois hyvä jäädä. jos se on munissa kiinni niin runko on liian iso. Kämmenen leveys on toinen pätevä mittaustapa.

----------


## znood

Riippuu ajotekniikasta. Ei tarvi jäädä yhtään jos on balls of steel  :Hymy:  Mutta tuo suositus on juurikin vähän matalampi kun korkeempi ..

----------


## reen1

> Ainakin 5 senttiä ois hyvä jäädä. jos se on munissa kiinni niin runko on liian iso. Kämmenen leveys on toinen pätevä mittaustapa.



Mites ku esim Giantin Anthem X1 (koko XS) pyörässäki standover height on 78,5cm, nii eihä siinäkään jää vielä millään viittäsenttiä tuohon väliin ellei oo 5cm paksuset pohjat kengissä.. jos inseam on 79cm

----------


## syklopaatti

> Mites ku esim Giantin Anthem X1 (koko XS) pyörässäki standover height on 78,5cm, nii eihä siinäkään jää vielä millään viittäsenttiä tuohon väliin ellei oo 5cm paksuset pohjat kengissä.. jos inseam on 79cm



Jaa-a.. empä osaa tuohon vastata kun aika nöösi olen näissä asioissa itsekkin.
Jostain tuon 5 senttiä oon lukenut(muistaakseni :Nolous: ) ,mut kun kävin avojaloin seisomassa pyöränpäällä niin ei siihen jäänyt mullakaan kun pari senttiä. pari tulee lisää sit kengistä. 
No kai siihen vähän rakoa sais jäädä jos meinaa vielä sukua jatkaa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## znood

Tuo ed 7.0 tuntuu loppupeleissä ihan tasapainoiselta trailipyörältä kun säädöt saa kohdilleen.

----------


## reen1

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a46627/slide-am-140-6-0.html
vai
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2083

----------


## telliv

Valinta saattaa kaatua saatavilla oleviin kokoihin...Canyonilta on kaikki muut paitsi S-koko "sold out". Mutta tuskin kumpikaan jättää kylmäksi  :Hymy: .

----------


## reen1

S-koko ois Canyonilta mulle just passeli

----------


## telliv

Oleellisimmat erot noissa tuntuu olevan jarrut ja paino minun mielestä, jotka puoltaisi Radonia. Ei noissa Avideissä mitään vikaa ole, mutta kun Formuloita kokeilee niin ei niistä kyllä luopuakaan halua  :Vink: ...ja tuo ~600g painoerokin on melkoinen.

----------


## reen1

jep..

Rungon mitoissa on pientä eroa tuon radonin 16" ja canyonin S välillä.. Canyonissa on tuon satulaputken korkeus 445 kun radonissa 400, mut tuskin tuolla suurta merkitystä, kun horisontaalinen vaakaputki on aika lähelle sama

----------


## antonblack

moro,
täällä jonkin verran ollut jo puhetta slide 7.0 fillarista. Himottais tilata tuo 8.0. Hinta kumminkin jonkun verran pomppaa...Onko nuo osat sitten niin paljon paremmat??
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...d-160-8-0.html

Kiitos.

----------


## H. Moilanen

SLX/XT-combo on riittävän hyvä; sen takia lisäpanostus ei ole välttämätön. Suurin ero tulee keulassa kun Vanilla vaihtuu Talakseen. Itse päätyisin jälkimmäiseen.

----------


## syklopaatti

> S Suurin ero tulee keulassa kun Vanilla vaihtuu Talakseen. Itse päätyisin jälkimmäiseen.



Mielipidekysymys. Ite ottaisin vanillan mieluummin ,kun tuo talas taitaa olla suunniteltu euroopan vuorille ,että jaksaa tunnin kihnuttaa mäkee ylös ennen trailin alkua.
Ei sillä suomessa tee oikein mitään. Ja niinhän ne puhuu ,et talas ei ois herkin mahdollinen.

----------


## znood

> Suurin ero tulee keulassa kun Vanilla vaihtuu Talakseen.



Nyt tuli senluokan sammakko että pistäs kunnon lista perusteluja?

----------


## IncBuff

Slide 7.0 lähes 6.0:n hinnalla ja vain tänään http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46...m-140-7-0.html

----------


## Jarko

Täällä on puhuttu lähinnä noista Radonin maastovehkeistä, mutta entäs maantiekalusto?

Vaikka esim. tämä runko, onko kokemuksia, mielipiteitä? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k32...rcs-frame.html

Nykyinen runko Look KG381 ja huonompaan suuntaan en haluaisi mennä...

----------


## EsaJ

> Tuosta rungon koosta vielä..
> Pajon tuohon haarojen ja vaakaputken väliin olisi hyvä jäädä tilaa?
> 
> Kävin koeistumassa Giantin Anthem- ja Trance X1 pyöriä ja niissä 18" rungoissa vaaka putki oli aivan haaroissa kiinni ja 16" rungossa siihen jäisi vähän väliä. Vaikka tuon inseamin (79cm) mukaan 18" runko olisi lähempänä.
> 
> Kai tuossa Radonissaki tuo vaakaputken korkeus suunnilleen sama on..?
> 
> edit: En päässy koeajamaan, koska vettä tuli nii paljon



Ei kannata sokaistuen tuijottaa vain runkokorkeuteen. Tärkeämpi mitta minusta on vaakaputken efektiivinen pituus, eli emäputken keskeltä satulaputken keskelle vaakasuorassa leikkaavan janan pituus. Se kertoo, saako fillarin ajoasennosta sopivaa. En kyllä muista, milloin viimeksi olisin viettänyt aikaa vaakaputken päällä seisten jalat maassa, tahallaan tai hätäjalkautuessa....

http://www.bikeforest.com/CAD/effective_top_tube.php

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Täällä on puhuttu lähinnä noista Radonin maastovehkeistä, mutta entäs maantiekalusto?
> 
> Vaikka esim. tämä runko, onko kokemuksia, mielipiteitä? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k32...rcs-frame.html



Tuosta nimenomaisesta rungosta ei ole infoa, mutta hieman huokeampi Spire ei oikein pärjännyt Tourin runkovertailussa. Mukavuudessa runko jäi koko porukan hännille.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Entäs Canyon strive es 7.0? Lyrikillä monarchilla? Ja miten tuo eturatas sdydeemi on? onko 1 vai 2 ratasta? Ja jo on yksi pystyykö sillä vielä heittämään normi polkulenkkiä?

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=2098

----------


## sakuvaan

Strivelle on oma topic. Käytä hakua.

----------


## AK-87

@xc-pyöräilijä:

Lyrik on vähemmän hyvässä maineessa oleva 2-Step versio, harkitsisin tarkkaan. Eturattaita on kaksi, 36 ja 24 piikkiset. Yhdellä eturattaalla taitaa meillä päin ajaa kaikki noilla porukkalenkeillä...

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_17542_.htm

Se hopea täysjousto. Tunnistaako joku mikä keula se on? fox, mutta mikä?

----------


## sakuvaan

Parkkiksella pyörittelin tollasta 160mm joustavaa, helppo keulia ja heitellä manuaaleja, tänään varmaan kaverin pyörää kokeilen enemmän millainen on poluilla.

----------


## juu-zo

> Parkkiksella pyörittelin tollasta 160mm joustavaa, helppo keulia ja heitellä manuaaleja, tänään varmaan kaverin pyörää kokeilen enemmän millainen on poluilla.



Mitä sitä enään mettään lähtee. Kaikki tärkein on jo testattu.

----------


## sämpy1

> Elikkäs jos käy niin, että tuommoisen raadon hankin, niin mikäköhän pitäisi olla se koko? Pituutta on 189cm ja jalansisämitta 90. Olisiko tuo 20"? Ainakin tuolla sivustolla tuommoisen koon antaisi oikeaksi.
> 
> Edit: Olisi mukava, jos tänne saisi kokemuksia noista pyöristä...



Huomenna selviää oliko 20" koko sopiva Slide AM 140 6.0:sta 186cm pitkälle nöösille  :Hymy:

----------


## Oksanen

> Huomenna selviää oliko 20" koko sopiva Slide AM 140 6.0:sta 186cm pitkälle nöösille



Oosprait, ilmoittele sitten tänne onko sopiva koko.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Kiinnostaa täälläkin tuo koko asia.

----------


## sämpy1

> Kiinnostaa täälläkin tuo koko asia.



Useammasta suunnasta olen kuullut et tuo 20" olis mulle sopiva, huomenna nähdään  :Hymy: . Joka tapauksessa kehuttavaa toimintaa kun tilauksesta 1.5 viikkoa ja pyörä kasattuna ja säädettynä. Nämä kehut kyllä tais kuulua eri viestiketjuun.  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

Nuin 16" 160mm ajeltu ja ihan hyvin se eteni, en kyllä näe mitään syytä ostaa 140mm mallia etelä-suomeen jos tuo pitkäjoustoinen on noin ketterä ja helppo nokitella/droppailla/bunnyhopittaa esteiden kohdalla  :Hymy:  , säästää kans sen 80 egee kun ei tarvi ostaa alle heti Fat Albertteja 140mm versioon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mckollaa

Kelpo pyörä täytyy myöntää, olen positiivisesti yllättynyt. Erittäin hyvä balanssi sekä etu ja takapään käsiteltävyys ovat helppoja. Pyörä on suuntavakaa ja pitää linjan kivien ja juurien yli mentäessä helposti. Kyllä tätä pyörää on täytynyt testata, sen verran hyvin se käyttäytyy. Testipyöränä siis 7.0.
Keulinta, manuaalit ja kaikki manöveerit mitkä vaativat keulan keventämistä onnistuvat vaivatta. Silti kun keulan haluaa pysyvän tantereessa kiinni se pysyy eikä poukkoile ympäriinsä. Oikeastaan ainoa rajoittava tekijä (varsinkin yli 75 kg kuskille) on takaiskari sitten kun siltä pyytää suurempaa suorituskykyä. Keulan jouset on kaikissa malleissa mallia normaali ja soveltuvat siten vain juurikin hieman raskaimmille kuskeille. Mutta sen verran hyvä tämä pyörä on, että se hakkaa todella monet kalliimmat mallit ihan suoraan paketista.

Radoneissa on jotakuinkin omalaatuinen rungon mitoitus. Yläputken ollessa oikean pituinen, satulaputket jäävät suhteellisen lyhyeksi. Silti stand over on ihan kohdallaan. Apua ei saa siitä että satulatolpat ovat vain 350mm pitkiä. Stageissa ja Slideissa myös stemmit menevät runkokoon mukaan, 16" = 60mm, 18" = 75 mm, 20" = 100 mm ja 22" = 125 mm. Kun mitoittaa rungon yläputken sopivaksi on erittäin todennäköistä että joutuu ostamaan uuden satulatolpan ja stemmin jotta rungon istuvuus olisi paras mahdollinen. Mutta nehän ovat sellaisia asioita joita hierotaan muutenkin ajan kanssa. Satulatolpat ovat kaikissa malleissa set back tolppia.

Lisäkyssäreitä voi siis heittää tuonne

----------


## Jukahia

Moroo, 

Laitan omia kokemuksia omasta slidestä suorilta tänne, kun tuli yv:llä kyselyä ja luulisin että aika moni arpoo Radonin tilauksen kanssa... 

Minulla on ollut *Radon Slide 140 6.0* ajossa nyt 2,5 vk ja mittariin tullut metsässä/siirtymillä joku 250 km. Olen kyllä pyörästä positiivisesti yllättynyt ja tykännyt. Aikaisemmin ajelin jäykkäperällä jossa on 2.1" Smart sammyt alla, tässä on Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4" ja painoa koko paketilla on joku +2 kg enemmän. Yht. joku 14 kg paketti varmaan, kun on säätötolppa satulassa kans. (En ole punninnut) 
Eroavaisuuksia jäykkäperääni; Pyörä kiipeää paremmin, pito ihan julmetusti parempi, tulee mäet alas kovaa eikä pohjaa, ajomukavuus ja semmoinen poikamainen kikkailu/kaasu täysillä päästely on ihan huikeeta. Työmatka asfaltilla muuttui 15min -> 18 min, kotimatkat puolestaan muuttui 1h -> 1,5 -2h kun ajelen metsäreittejä himaan niin nyt löytyy ja hakee vaan koko ajan haastavampaa ja ns. isompaa ajettavaa  :Hymy:  

 Pyörä on toiminut hyvin, jarrut/vaihtajat/iskarit ei mitn. vikoja ja vanteet/vaihteet ovat pysyneet linjassa. Kun esim. jäykkäperässä Cube, tilattu BD:sta, oli takanapa löysällä ym. ja kaverin Cube LTD:ssä oli takahaarukka/takanapa eri linjassa... 

6.0 Slidessä on single air keula, eli painetta saa sisään vain jalan yläpäästä, ilmossa ilmoitetaan Rock Shox Revelation RL 3p Air, eli 3 eri asennon sinkku ilmakeula. Saa siis nousuissa namikasta keulan laskemaan matalammalle, jos siltä tuntuu. Sen mitä nyt olen säätöjä hakenut niin jousituksen saa juuri niin herkäksi/jämäkäksi/balanssiin kun haluaa, eikä hakemiseen eden mene kauan, kun ilmaa tarvitsee laittaa vaan kahteen venttiiliin, jonka jälkeen haetaan reboundit molemmista kohdalleen omia mieltymyksiä vastaavaksi. -> Siirtymillä käytän Pro pedalia ja keulan lukitusta. Eikä lopu välitykset kesken siirtymilläkään, joskin isoin ratas edestä toimii paremminkin bashguardina.. Tilauksen yhteydessä otin ilmaisen jousituksen säädön ja hyvin oli säädetty iskarit, niin pääsi samantien metsään testaamaan. 
Tässäpä näitä omia ajatuksia filosta ja asioita joita olisi kannattunut tehdä kerrasta oikein; 
- Suorilta pienet lukkopolkimet kiinni, laitoin aluksia isoit flätit... Ottivat huolella kiinni juuriin/kiviin/polun reunoihin metsässä. 
- Tilata suorilta GoreTex fillarointikengät, kuitenkin koko ajan metsässä ja jalat märkänä on vähempi hauskaa. 
- Fillarin mukana tulleen satulan vaihdoin kapeenpaan kun tuppaa ottamaan sisäreidet kiinni kun siirtyy satulan taakse. 
- Säätotalppa saisi olla kaukolukituksella

Koko, ite n. 176/81,5 cm ja koko on M. ohj.kannatin 8cm- tullessa oli 9 cm, mutta tykkään ajaa hiukka pystymmässä. Sopii hyvin. 
kuva

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Tuliko tuo satula ja tolppa yhdistelmä mukana? ei ainakaan radonin sivuilla lue? Itse vaihdoit? ja 2011 malli?

----------


## Oksanen

@ Jukahia: kiitokset raportista!

@xc-pyöräilijä: ei tule tuo tolppa mukana, vaan on ostettavissa B-D:n sivuilta.

----------


## sämpy1

Tänään on ensimmäiset minuutit istuttu Radon Slide 140 6.0 satulassa. Piha kikkailun perusteella 20" koko on 186cm pitkälle sopiva. Stemmin voi joutua vaihtamaan lyhyempään, se selviää huomenna kun pääsee maastoon kokeilemaan kunnolla. Tais olla 11cm tässä(jos en väärin muista).

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Kerrohan onko 20 sitten hyvä kun olet ajanut enemmän. Itse ole 185 ja tilaan talvella 2011 tai 2012 mallin.

----------


## sakuvaan

Kun mietitte 140 ja 160 välillä ottakaa huomioon että 140mm joustavan rungossa ei sitten ole ISCG kiinnikkeitä

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

ISCG? hissisatulan kiinnikeet?

----------


## sakuvaan

Ei. Bash/Ohjurin kiinnitystä varten.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Aivan. Kiitos.

----------


## Jukahia

> Tuliko tuo satula ja tolppa yhdistelmä mukana? ei ainakaan radonin sivuilla lue? Itse vaihdoit? ja 2011 malli?



Juu on 2011 malli, 3.8-11 tilasin ja viimekuussa saapuikin. Satulatolppa on tilattu erikseen ja satula on vaihdettu kans. Nykykuosi on näin ;  
8 cm stemmi, lukkopolkimet, (kuralokari -kurakeleille), satulatolppa, satula ja mittari on lisätty/vaihdettuna. Seuraavaksi voisi kattella jostain mustat lukkotupit pun. lukkorenkailla...

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Meinasitko että Kaksipuolisilla lukkotupeilla? Kokemuksesta sanon että ei ole hyvät maastoajossa. Itselläni hankasi ulkopuolen lukkorengas käteen aina ison rakon. Ja sattuu muuten olemaan mustat punaisilla renkailla  :Leveä hymy:  tuolla kaapinperällä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Kokemuksesta voin sanoa että Odi'n tuplalukkotupit on mitä mahtavimmat.

Sulla on ollu vaan liian kapea stonga jos on moisia ongelmia.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Jaa-a, en tiedä. Pidän aina mahdollisimman leveällä kädet joten vaikka tanko levenisi pitäisin varmaan siltikin ihan päissä... Tiedä sitä sitten.

----------


## mckollaa

> Juu on 2011 malli, 3.8-11 tilasin ja viimekuussa saapuikin. Satulatolppa on tilattu erikseen ja satula on vaihdettu kans. Nykykuosi on näin ;  
> 8 cm stemmi, lukkopolkimet, (kuralokari -kurakeleille), satulatolppa, satula ja mittari on lisätty/vaihdettuna. Seuraavaksi voisi kattella jostain mustat lukkotupit pun. lukkorenkailla...




Lukkotupit punaisilla renkailla

lisäkenttään maininta punaisista renkuloista.

----------


## sämpy1

> Kerrohan onko 20 sitten hyvä kun olet ajanut enemmän. Itse ole 185 ja tilaan talvella 2011 tai 2012 mallin.



Pöyrä tuntui hyvältä ja sopivan kokoiselta vaikka säädöt ei ollut lähelläkään. Tällä kokemuksella saattaa mennä hetki et ne on kohdallaan  :Hymy: .

----------


## Oksanen

Nyt olisi sitten tuo stage 5.0 tarjouksessa 1.199€. Kai tolla lyhyemmällläkin joustolla pärjäis...

----------


## Suvanto

Soittelin äsken Fillariosaan, mutta niillä ei ollut siellä Slide 6.0:aa kasattuna, eikä varastossa. Seiskaa oli kuulemma kasattuna, että sitä olisi päässyt testaamaan. Sanoivat, että 2012-mallien saapuessa varmaan sitten tulee myös Slide 6.0:aa. Onko kellään tietoa, koska noiden 2012-mallien pitäisi saapua myyntiin? Radonin Facebook-sivulta löysin tiedon, että uudet mallit esitellään Oktoberfestin aikoihin eli syys-lokakuun vaihteessa.

----------


## Noppaed

Morjens, ekan maantiepyörän hankin keväällä ja vielä olis hinku ajaa mutta kausi taitaa loppua nii taitaa olla pakko ostaa toine pyörä :P.
Haluisin vaa päästä mahollisimman kovaa hiekkateillä/poluilla/lumella? Lähinnä siis varmaan tulee syys/talvi käyttöön, tai kattoo miltä maistuu toi metässä polkeminen jos kesälläki sitte jaksaa...
Näitä vaihtoehtoja oon tutkinu:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a42335/zr-race-6-0.html?lg=en
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a45700/zr-team-6-0.html?lg=en
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a45704/zr-team-7-0.html?lg=en

Mitä ite lähtisitte suosittelee?

----------


## AxHu

@Noppaed, keväästä olen ajellut Race 6.0 2010-versiolla, 20" runkokokoa, näppärä ja kestävä peli, ensimmäinen "oikea" maastopyörä mulle. 

Pientä säätötarvetta on eteen tullut kerran etuvaihtajan suhteen ja poploc toimii kankeasti, mutta nuo on pieniä vaivoja ja pikku säätäminen kuuluu lajin luonteeseen.

Omaa valintaa keväällä tehdessä oli paino nopealla etenemisellä, mihin Racen ominaisuudet on passelit. Tänä päivänä jos valintaa tekisin, niin ehkä pistäisin vaakakuppiin ripauksen mukavuuttakin, siinä mielessä Team voisi olla parempi valinta. Ehkä valinta voisi kääntyä jopa täpäripuolelle (Skeen/Cube AMS?). Tämä siitä syystä, että ajot ovat muuttuneet maastopainotteisemmiksi aiemman hiekkatie- ja lenkkipolkuajelun sijasta. 

Jokatapauksessa, valitsitpa noista minkä tahansa, saat niistä rahalle vastinetta.

Koosta vielä vähän, 20" tuli valittua, ajoasennon olen saanut mieleiseksi, mulle olisi voinut mennä 18":nenkin stemmiä vaihtamalla. Pituutta on 181 ja maasta haaroväliin ~85.

----------


## Noppaed

jepjep, näin jossaki sellasen kaupa joka maahantoi noita radoneita tuolta bike-discountista edullisesti, en kuitenkaan löytänyt tätä sivua uudestaan eli ei kellää ois linkkiä  :Hymy: ?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> jepjep, näin jossaki sellasen kaupa joka maahantoi noita radoneita tuolta bike-discountista edullisesti, en kuitenkaan löytänyt tätä sivua uudestaan eli ei kellää ois linkkiä ?



http://www.fillariosa.fi/

----------


## Heikki K

> jepjep, näin jossaki sellasen kaupa joka maahantoi noita radoneita tuolta bike-discountista edullisesti, en kuitenkaan löytänyt tätä sivua uudestaan eli ei kellää ois linkkiä ?



www.fillariosa.fi

----------


## znood

Jos mustasta radonin slidestä haluaa decalit pois niin lähtevät hyvin maalinpoistoaineella hinkkaamalla kun ovat ilmeisesti ruiskulla maalattu pulverimaalattuun(vai anodisoituun?) pintaan joka taas ei oikein lähde maalinpoistoaineella...

----------


## reen1

Tänään näyttäis olevan bike-discountissa erikoistarjouksessa esim.
Radon Slide AM
-140 6.0  1359€
-140 7.0 1599€
-160 7.0 1599€
-160 8.0 1999€

Onko joku tilannut tuota slideä 16" rungolla.. ja minkä pituiselle kuskille?
Näyttäis olevan 140 6.0 enää 16 ja 20 jäljellä.

----------


## j0nttu

Slide AM 140 7.0 pistetty tilaukseen  :Cool:  Ensimmäinen täpäri allekirjoittaneelle, en malta odottaa...

----------


## jokinen83

Aijai, kyllä nyt on 160 ED 7.0 halvalla. Pitäisiköhän pistää jo tilaukseen vaikka vielä Trek myymättä.

----------


## Suvanto

> Aijai, kyllä nyt on 160 ED 7.0 halvalla. Pitäisiköhän pistää jo tilaukseen vaikka vielä Trek myymättä.



Eikö sun pitänyt Santa Cruzia pistää tilaukseen?  :Hymy:  Oma AM-malli seiskasta on nyt Hampurissa menossa, toivottavasti saapuu tällä viikolla vielä.

----------


## j0nttu

Onkos suvanto taikka joku muu b-d:stä tilannut maksanut paypal:illa, ja jos on niin kuinka nopeesti on maksu mennyt läpi? Näkyy olevan edelleen pending tilassa tuo maksu tilauksessani.

----------


## Suvanto

> Onkos suvanto taikka joku muu b-d:stä tilannut maksanut paypal:illa, ja jos on niin kuinka nopeesti on maksu mennyt läpi? Näkyy olevan edelleen pending tilassa tuo maksu tilauksessani.



Itselläni oli todellisia ongelmia Paypalin kanssa ja jouduin lopulta soittamaan B-D:hen, jotta homma selvisi. Pyörän osuus meni ihan ok, mutta pikkuhilkkeistä mulla näkyi maksun menneen ihan ok, mutta he eivät saaneet niitä rahoja Paypalilta. Niin ja tosiaan mulla näkyi lähes välittömästi Paypalissa maksujen tilanteena "Completed".

Pistin tilauksen sisään 21. syyskuuta ja 23. päivä tuli tilausvahvistukset seurantakoodeineen. Tänään tulivat nuo pienemmät hilut eli noin 2,5 viikkoa kesti. Fillari on tosiaan tällä hetkellä DHL:n seurannan mukaan perjantaina ollut Hampurissa, joten toivottavasti saapuu vielä tällä viikolla.

Näillä kokemuksilla sanoisin kyllä, että hieman varauksella maksaisin Paypalilla tuonne, mieluiten pistää suoraan tilisiirtona. En sitten tiedä, että mikä tossa mahtoi klikata mun tapauksessa. Suurella osaa on kuitenkin tuntunut kaikki menevän ihan ok, joten ilmeisesti mun kohdalle osui vaan se paskamainen yksittäistapaus. Tarkempaa tietoa tosta mun tapauksesta voi lukea Kaupat-osiosta Bike-Discountin ketjusta.

Edit. Tsekkasin ketjua vähän taaksepäin ja olet näemmä eilen vasta pistänyt tilauksen. Tässä on menossa vasta ensimmäinen arkipäivä, joten odottelisin rauhassa vielä pari päivää.

----------


## LJL

> Aijai, kyllä nyt on 160 ED 7.0 halvalla. Pitäisiköhän pistää jo tilaukseen vaikka vielä Trek myymättä.



Torilla (http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/tori.aspx) on myynnissä mainospuheiden mukaan vähän käytetty 2010 vuosimallin Radon Slide ED 7.0. Voi olla hyvä diili jos koko täsmää ja saa vähän tingattua tuosta hintapyynnöstä

-Lauri

----------


## Jhnns

Perjantaina tilailin Slide am 140 7.0. Maksoin tilisiirrolla samantien ja tänään tuli jo kuittaus suoritetusta maksusta. Nopeaa toimintaa siis. Nyt aivan malttamattomana odottelen pyörää. Suvanto, miten pitkään sulla kesti tilauksesta siihen, että pyörä lähti matkaan? tai siis siitä, kun olivat saaneet maksun?

----------


## Suvanto

> Perjantaina tilailin Slide am 140 7.0. Maksoin tilisiirrolla samantien ja tänään tuli jo kuittaus suoritetusta maksusta. Nopeaa toimintaa siis. Nyt aivan malttamattomana odottelen pyörää. Suvanto, miten pitkään sulla kesti tilauksesta siihen, että pyörä lähti matkaan? tai siis siitä, kun olivat saaneet maksun?



Pyörän osalta maksu oli perillä 23. syyskuuta ja DHL:n seurannan eka merkintä on 5.10 eli kyllä tossa meni lähemmäs kaksi viikkoa. Tällä hetkellä näyttää, että fillari on saapunut jo Suomeen. Olo on kuin penskana jouluaattona, kun odottaa, että pääsee avaamaan paketteja  :Leveä hymy: 

Sellanen juttu muuten tosta vielä, että itselläni ei ainakaan toiminut tuo DHL:n seurantalinkki, joka tuli tilausvahvistuksen mukana. Näyttää edelleen, ettei pakettia löydy tietokannasta. Kun menen dhl.de-sivustolle ja syötän sinne saman seurantakoodin, niin se löytyy.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Jaa te ootte saanu ennakkomaksusta jonkun maksukuittauksen? Itse maksoin viime tiistaina, eikä mitään vahvistusta ole tullut.

----------


## Suvanto

> Jaa te ootte saanu ennakkomaksusta jonkun maksukuittauksen? Itse maksoin viime tiistaina, eikä mitään vahvistusta ole tullut.



Sähköpostilla tuli viesti otsikolla "Rechnungs-Versandbenachrichtigung +numero" ja mukana PDF:nä tiedot tilauksesta.

----------


## Jhnns

Tosiaan perjantaina maksoin ja pistin viestiä, että jos voisivat ilmoittaa, kun rahat on saapuneet. Vastasivat: "we'll automatically send an Email as soon as we received your payment.  Also you'll automatically receive an email, after we shipped your order." Tänään tuli sähköpostiin viesti zahlungseingangs-benachrichtigung, jonka liitteenä oli pdf-muotoinen kuitti (zahlungseingangsbestätigung).  Itse pistäisin s-postia tai soittelisin, jos ei ole mitään kuulunut. Onko sulla kuitenkin rahat lähteny tililtä? Mulla nettipankki rupes epäilee, että joku on kaapannu mun nettipankin. Kerroin sitten pankkitädille puhelimessa ihan itse tekeväni siirtoa, jonka jälkeen rahat vasta lähtivät. Tämä kuulemma johtui normaalia suuremmasta siirrosta ulkomaille.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Voihan hohtimet. Meniköhän toi maksupuoli nyt kumminkin käsille, kun Osuuspankki ei hyväksynyt tilausnumeroa viitenumeroksi vaan kirjoitin sen viestiksi maksun saajalle...

Lisäys: rahat on lähtenyt ja oikealle tilille. Piti sekin tarkistaa kun pukkas epäilyksen peikon.

----------


## jokinen83

> Eikö sun pitänyt Santa Cruzia pistää tilaukseen?  Oma AM-malli seiskasta on nyt Hampurissa menossa, toivottavasti saapuu tällä viikolla vielä.



Piti mutta budjetti alkoi rakoilla sen verran että täytyy tyytyä Radoniin  :Cool: 

Edit: Jaa a, nyt vasta huomasin kuinka pieniä nuo Radonin rungot ovat, 20" Radon on pienempi kuin 18.5" Fueli... 22" ei taida Slidestä löytyä joten taitaa jäädä ostamatta.

----------


## Lappe

> Pyörän osalta maksu oli perillä 23. syyskuuta ja DHL:n seurannan eka merkintä on 5.10 eli kyllä tossa meni lähemmäs kaksi viikkoa. Tällä hetkellä näyttää, että fillari on saapunut jo Suomeen. Olo on kuin penskana jouluaattona, kun odottaa, että pääsee avaamaan paketteja 
> 
> Sellanen juttu muuten tosta vielä, että itselläni ei ainakaan toiminut tuo DHL:n seurantalinkki, joka tuli tilausvahvistuksen mukana. Näyttää edelleen, ettei pakettia löydy tietokannasta. Kun menen dhl.de-sivustolle ja syötän sinne saman seurantakoodin, niin se löytyy.



Itse tilasin 20. syyskuuta (sori kauhee OT ku kyseessä oli Solution Vernon, mut sama pulju  :Hymy: ) ja viime perjantaina sain pyörän. Mutta siis Suomen päässä tota lähetystä pystyy seuraamaan Itellan sivuilta. Ei mullakaan näkynyt kuin Saksan DHL:llä eteneminen.

----------


## Suvanto

> Onkos suvanto taikka joku muu b-d:stä tilannut maksanut paypal:illa, ja jos on niin kuinka nopeesti on maksu mennyt läpi? Näkyy olevan edelleen pending tilassa tuo maksu tilauksessani.



Vastaan tähän viestiin uudemman kerran, kun tein eilen illalla klo 21:41 uuden tilauksen parista ulkonakista. Tänään klo 9:21 tuli BD:ltä tilausvahvistus seurantakoodilla ja samalla PayPalin tilanne on näyttänyt muuttuneen Pendingistä Completediin. Fillarin osalta kasauksessa menee joitain päiviä, joten tuo PayPalin tilanne muuttunee vasta siinä kohtaa, kun fillari on kasattu ja pistetty eteenpäin.

----------


## j0nttu

> Vastaan tähän viestiin uudemman kerran, kun tein eilen illalla klo 21:41 uuden tilauksen parista ulkonakista. Tänään klo 9:21 tuli BD:ltä tilausvahvistus seurantakoodilla ja samalla PayPalin tilanne on näyttänyt muuttuneen Pendingistä Completediin. Fillarin osalta kasauksessa menee joitain päiviä, joten tuo PayPalin tilanne muuttunee vasta siinä kohtaa, kun fillari on kasattu ja pistetty eteenpäin.



Selvä homma, ei tässä viellä mikään hoppu ole, vasta toinen arkipäivä menossa minun tilauksen kohdalla. Pohdin vain että onko tuo normaalia että se jää "pending" tilaan. Kiitokset neuvoista  :Hymy: 

Edit.
Tulipas sitten tännekkin tuo tilausvahvistus+pdf ja paypal maksu siirtynyt tilaan completed.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Tilanne ohi ja fillari matkalla. Olin vaihtanut omiin tietoihini sähköpostiosoitteen ennen tilauksen tekemistä. Uuteen osoitteeseen tuli tilausvahvistus, mutta ilmoitus rahojen vastaanottamisesta ja alkuperäinen seurantakoodin sisältävä posti olivat menneet vanhaan osoitteeseen.

----------


## jokinen83

Jos joltain löytyy 20" Slide EDiä koeajettavaksi niin voisin tulla kokeilemaan, pienihän se varmaan on mutta saisi edes tietää. Olis hyvä jos olis 130km säteellä Kouvolasta tai sitten Jyväskylän hoodeilta.

----------


## sämpy1

> Jos joltain löytyy 20" Slide EDiä koeajettavaksi niin voisin tulla kokeilemaan, pienihän se varmaan on mutta saisi edes tietää. Olis hyvä jos olis 130km säteellä Kouvolasta tai sitten Jyväskylän hoodeilta.



Pirkanmaalta löytyis Slide AM, pitäis olla sama runko.

----------


## luikuri

Löytyisiköhän apua kun näyttäisi, että täältä löytyy yksi "välimallin  jätkä". Ajatuksissa pyörii vaihtoehdot AM/ED Slide 7.0 ja jo näiden  välillä päätöksen tekeminen tuntuu hankalalta. Lisäksi myös koko  tuntuisi olevan jotain juuri sieltä välistä.. pituutta noin 183cm ja  sisäsaumaa n. 83cm. Radeonin taulukolla saisin rungon kooksi tietysti  19"... tarjolla kun on 18" ja 20". Olisiko heittää  mielipiteitä/kokemuksia tähän kokoasiaan, olen lukenut 185cm kaverin  olleen tyytyväinen 20" ja toisaalta taas 181cm ajajan kiitelleen 18"  runkoaan.. Muuten kai molemmat pyörät ovat ihan hyvää vastinetta  rahalle, eli ei kai pahasti mene pieleen kumman tahansa valitseekaan?

----------


## jokinen83

> Löytyisiköhän apua kun näyttäisi, että täältä löytyy yksi "välimallin  jätkä". Ajatuksissa pyörii vaihtoehdot AM/ED Slide 7.0 ja jo näiden  välillä päätöksen tekeminen tuntuu hankalalta. Lisäksi myös koko  tuntuisi olevan jotain juuri sieltä välistä.. pituutta noin 183cm ja  sisäsaumaa n. 83cm. Radeonin taulukolla saisin rungon kooksi tietysti  19"... tarjolla kun on 18" ja 20". Olisiko heittää  mielipiteitä/kokemuksia tähän kokoasiaan, olen lukenut 185cm kaverin  olleen tyytyväinen 20" ja toisaalta taas 181cm ajajan kiitelleen 18"  runkoaan.. Muuten kai molemmat pyörät ovat ihan hyvää vastinetta  rahalle, eli ei kai pahasti mene pieleen kumman tahansa valitseekaan?



Itse olen kallistumassa tuohon EDiin koska nykyisessä 120mm joustavassa pyörässä tuli nopeasti rajat vastaan ja tuntuu että ne voisi vielä tullat tossa 140mm kohdillakin. Vanhempia juttuja kun tästä ketjusta luki niin muutamat ainakin kehuivat että toimii täysin myös vähän rennommassa ajossa. Eli jousitusta ei tunnu olevan liikaa vaikka ajelisi muutakin kun enduroa. Sitten vielä tuo että EDiin saa ketjuohjurin, AMiin ei. 

Itse kaavailen kooksi tuota 20" kun suurempaakaan ei saa, ja jos 186cm 20" on ollut hyvä kun on vaihtanut lyhyemmän stemmin niin en luulisi että tulee mun 190 pituudella ongelmaa tuosta koosta. Koko nyt muutenkin on aika ajajasta kiinni. Itse tällähetkellä ajelen 18.5" täpärillä ja mittariin on 3kk aikana kertynyt n. 1300km enkä ole missään vaiheessa katunut että otin tuon kokoisen rungon. Satulaputkeahan siinä on jonkunverran kyllä esillä, sitä en kiistä mutta itse ajamiseen pyörän koko ei ole vaikuttanut.

----------


## j0nttu

Oma 20" Slide AM tuntuu oikein passelin kokoiselta, pituutta löytyy 187cm. Stemmistä en osaa viellä sano pitäisikö vaihtaa sentin taikka pari pienempään, tuntuu ainakin toistaiseksi ihan hyvältä.
Itselle tuntuu ainakin riittävän tuo 150mm edessä ja 140mm takana tänne pääkaupunkiseudun juurakko-kivikko poluille.

----------


## mckollaa

> Löytyisiköhän apua kun näyttäisi, että täältä löytyy yksi "välimallin  jätkä". Ajatuksissa pyörii vaihtoehdot AM/ED Slide 7.0 ja jo näiden  välillä päätöksen tekeminen tuntuu hankalalta. Lisäksi myös koko  tuntuisi olevan jotain juuri sieltä välistä.. pituutta noin 183cm ja  sisäsaumaa n. 83cm. Radeonin taulukolla saisin rungon kooksi tietysti  19"... tarjolla kun on 18" ja 20". Olisiko heittää  mielipiteitä/kokemuksia tähän kokoasiaan, olen lukenut 185cm kaverin  olleen tyytyväinen 20" ja toisaalta taas 181cm ajajan kiitelleen 18"  runkoaan.. Muuten kai molemmat pyörät ovat ihan hyvää vastinetta  rahalle, eli ei kai pahasti mene pieleen kumman tahansa valitseekaan?




Tolla inseam mitalla 18" satulan ollessa ihan yläasennossa saat juuri optimin korkeuden polkemista ajatellen. Yläkroppa sulla on 100% perfekt tohon pyörään. 75mm stemmin vaihdat 60 mm jos tykkäät teknisestä ajosta.

Helppo vastaus siis  :Hymy:

----------


## jokinen83

> Oma 20" Slide AM tuntuu oikein passelin kokoiselta, pituutta löytyy 187cm. Stemmistä en osaa viellä sano pitäisikö vaihtaa sentin taikka pari pienempään, tuntuu ainakin toistaiseksi ihan hyvältä.
> Itselle tuntuu ainakin riittävän tuo 150mm edessä ja 140mm takana tänne pääkaupunkiseudun juurakko-kivikko poluille.



Kiitoksia tästä, nyt en enää epäröi tuon koon kanssa. AM näyttäisi olevan sama runko kuin ED niin täytyypä pistellä tilaukseen.

----------


## j0nttu

Eipä kestä. Kyllä tolla ED:lläkin kelpaa polkuja rymistellä rauhallisempaankin tahtiin :Vink:

----------


## Oksanen

Oiskohan se nyt niin, ettei tuota Radon Stage 5.0 saa enää halvemmalla http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46851/stage-5-0.html ? Tuolla pyörällä taitaa päästä kuitenkin ihan hyvin tutustumaan täpärin saloihin...

Ei taida tämä täpärikuume lähteä kuin hankkimalla se täpäri...

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Oiskohan se nyt niin, ettei tuota Radon Stage 5.0 saa enää halvemmalla http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46851/stage-5-0.html ? Tuolla pyörällä taitaa päästä kuitenkin ihan hyvin tutustumaan täpärin saloihin...
> 
> Ei taida tämä täpärikuume lähteä kuin hankkimalla se täpäri...



Ainahan voi ottaa riskin ja odotella kumpi tulee ensin: halvempi hinta vai varaston loppuminen.

Luulempa, että hinta ei enää laske. Seurava vaihe on siirtää nuo pyörät purkuun ja myydä osina pois.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Oiskohan se nyt niin, ettei tuota Radon Stage 5.0 saa enää halvemmalla http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46851/stage-5-0.html ? Tuolla pyörällä taitaa päästä kuitenkin ihan hyvin tutustumaan täpärin saloihin...
> 
> Ei taida tämä täpärikuume lähteä kuin hankkimalla se täpäri...



Jokainen päivä, jonka väijyt hinnanlaskua, on päivä ilman täpäriä. 

Mieti sitä :-)

----------


## Kuupo

> Jokainen päivä, jonka väijyt hinnanlaskua, on päivä ilman täpäriä. 
> 
> Mieti sitä :-)



Minä väijyin muutaman viikon Stage 5.0:n hintaa ja odottelin lisäalennusta, mutta kun sellaista ei tullut, niin pistin Slide AM 6.0:n tilaukseen kun sen hinta laski.  :Hymy: 

Vielä kun saksan poijjaat saisivat fillarin liikahtamaan Suomea kohti. *huoh*

----------


## Oksanen

> Jokainen päivä, jonka väijyt hinnanlaskua, on päivä ilman täpäriä. 
> 
> Mieti sitä :-)



Tässä on kyllä hyvä pointti. 

Nyt pakkaa sekoittaa vielä tuo stage 6.0 ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46864/stage-6-0.html ). Onkohan se tuon 240€ arvoisesti parempi kuin tuo stage 5.0? Keula on Fox ja voimansiirto on sramin x9, mutta eihän tuossa 5.0:ssa ihan huonot palikat ole kiinni (reba, slx/xt). Voimansiirto varmaan tuossa 5.0:ssa ihan hyvä ja eikös tuo Reba ole myös ihan kelpo keula.

Itsellä on tällä hetkellä omassa pyörässä foxin F100rl ja xt- osasarja. Nämä on mielestäni hyvät palikat. Noita sramin palikota en ole vielä missään pyörässä omistanut, joten niistä en osaa kokemuksesta sanoa mitään. 

Eli kysymyksen ydin oli se, että onko kannattavaa laittaa 240€ enemmän ja ostaa tuo stage 6.0 vrt. stage 5.0 ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46851/stage-5-0.html )?

Edit: Ja lopuksi vielä tyhmempi kysymys: onko noissa stageissa tilaa pullotelineille? Kuvista päätellen ei olisi...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Nyt pakkaa sekoittaa vielä tuo stage 6.0 ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46864/stage-6-0.html ). Onkohan se tuon 240€ arvoisesti parempi kuin tuo stage 5.0? Keula on Fox ja voimansiirto on sramin x9, mutta eihän tuossa 5.0:ssa ihan huonot palikat ole kiinni (reba, slx/xt). Voimansiirto varmaan tuossa 5.0:ssa ihan hyvä ja eikös tuo Reba ole myös ihan kelpo keula.



Noiden lisäksi eroa on kiekoissa. Mavic Crossride vs DT Swiss X1800. Eivät ole kuraa kummatkaan. 

Reba on kelpo keula ja SLX/XT-palikat kelpo palikoita. Omassa Canyonissani on nuo osat (mukaanlukien Crossride-kiekot) ja en ole vuodessa vielä keksinyt niistä mitään marmattamisen aihetta. 

Puolisivistynyt arvaukseni on, että käytännön erot 5.0:n ja 6.0:n välillä ovat aika marginaalisia. Jos 240 Eypoa on sulle marginaalinen rahasumma, osta 6.0. Muussa tapauksessa osta 5.0.

----------


## Oksanen

> Noiden lisäksi eroa on kiekoissa. Mavic Crossride vs DT Swiss X1800. Eivät ole kuraa kummatkaan. 
> 
> Reba on kelpo keula ja SLX/XT-palikat kelpo palikoita. Omassa Canyonissani on nuo osat (mukaanlukien Crossride-kiekot) ja en ole vuodessa vielä keksinyt niistä mitään marmattamisen aihetta. 
> 
> Puolisivistynyt arvaukseni on, että käytännön erot 5.0:n ja 6.0:n välillä ovat aika marginaalisia. Jos *240 Eypoa* on sulle marginaalinen rahasumma, osta 6.0. Muussa tapauksessa osta 5.0.



Tuo 240 eskon ero on tähän talouteen aika iso ero, joten taidan tuohon 5.0 kallistua.

 Kiitokset Lohjan miehelle!

----------


## Suvanto

> Edit: Ja lopuksi vielä tyhmempi kysymys: onko noissa stageissa tilaa pullotelineille? Kuvista päätellen ei olisi...



En mene aivan 100-varmasti sanomaan, mutta ainakin Slide-malleihin käsittääkseni saa yhden pullon. Tuossa vaijeripidikkeiden tms. kohdalla on ruuvinpaikat, johon saaneet iskettyä telineen kiinni (saanee sen takia, etten ole kokeillut asentaa). Stagessa näyttäisi ainakin sivuprofiilikuvan (http://www3.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/51207.jpg) perusteella olevan samanlainen ratkaisu.

----------


## j0nttu

2012 specsit julkastu: http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/specs_...olor=%23222222

----------


## IncBuff

Onpa hurjat speksit hintaansa nähden noissa kaksyseissä. Jo halvimmassa Reba ja alle 800€ hintaa. Tonnin pyörässä on sitten jo X9:iä voimansiirrossa. Ei en tartte enää yhtään pyörää, en. Jarrut noissa vaan pistää silmään. Mitähän kuraa nuo on?

----------


## i_sairanen

> Edit: Ja lopuksi vielä tyhmempi kysymys: onko noissa stageissa tilaa pullotelineille? Kuvista päätellen ei olisi...



18" Stageen ainakin mahtuu pulloteline ja normi 0,75 litran pullo.

----------


## sakuvaan

Oho. Uusissa Slide Ed'eissä on Eastonin Havocit vakiona ja Reverbi.

----------


## nilsson

> Oho. Uusissa Slide Ed'eissä on Eastonin Havocit vakiona ja Reverbi.



On kyllä kovat speksit Slideissa. AM 9.0 voisi kuumottaa limen värisenä.

----------


## Oksanen

Onko joku punninnut noita pyöriä? Sillä vaan, että onko painot edes sinnepäin mitä luvataan...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Onpa hurjat speksit hintaansa nähden noissa kaksyseissä. Jo halvimmassa Reba ja alle 800€ hintaa. Tonnin pyörässä on sitten jo X9:iä voimansiirrossa. Ei en tartte enää yhtään pyörää, en. Jarrut noissa vaan pistää silmään. Mitähän kuraa nuo on?



Kaiken kaikkiaan on kyllä ensi vuoden mallistossakin hinta & speksit kohdallaan. Stage 6.0:ssakin on Rokkarin SID-keula. Ei paha "entry-level"-täpärille...

----------


## j0nttu

> Onko joku punninnut noita pyöriä? Sillä vaan, että onko painot edes sinnepäin mitä luvataan...



Punnitsimpas oman 20" Slide AM 7.0, punnitus tosin tapahtui henkilovaalla joten tulokset eivät välttämättä ole kovin tarkkoja  :Kieli pitkällä:  Mutta vähän suuntaa antavia:
13,5kg polkimien kanssa, joiden painoksi CRC ilmoittaa 570grammaa.

Pitää varmaan äkkiä kipasta kaupasta hakemaan lukkopolkimet&kengät  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jokinen83

Onko nuo EDit alumiinin värisiä? Kun valkoinen näyttäis olevan mutta väreissä lukee ALU RAW, koska jos on niin jää ostamatta, tai sitten täytyy ite maalata. Tuota limeä saisi olla kyllä EDeissäkin.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Jarrut noissa vaan pistää silmään. Mitähän kuraa nuo on?



Shimanon 505 = Deore tason levari. Aikaisemmin myyty vaihtelevasti sekä 505 että Deore nimellä.

----------


## Oksanen

Ehkei tulekaan kastraatiota, joten täpärin hankintaa ei ole täysin haudattu.  :Sarkastinen:  Semmosta mietin, että onkohan tuossa stage 6.0:ssa tuota 15mm akselia edessä, kun Radonin sivuilla lukee, että olisi 9mm? Tätä tukee sekin, että radonin omilla sivuilla noiden kiekkojen perässä lukee QR. Linkki-->http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_15826_.htm

 Ja sekä B-D:n että Radonin omilla sivuilla kuvassa näyttäisi olevan 15mm läpiakseli ja mielestäni keula näyttää RLC fit- mallilta eikä perus RL-mallilta? Kuitenkin tekstissä mainitaan tuo RL-malli (RLC fit malli on ollut tuossa stage 7.0:ssa).

Itseäni ihmetyttää suuresti, jos kuvat poikkeavat noin paljon oikeasta tuotteesta.

Eli kokemuksia olisi mukava kuulla, jos joku olisi tuon stage 6.0:n tilannut...

----------


## sakuvaan

voip olla sivut vielä tillintallin ja lyöntivirheitä olla, kysy fillariosalta miten on jos saa selvitettyä

----------


## H. Moilanen

Takuuhoito tuntuu ainakin toimivan B-D:n kanssa. Etujarrulevy oli epätasapaksu ja jarruttaessa tuntui rajua nypyttämistä. Sähköpostilla ilmoitus löydöksestä --> muutaman työtunnin päästä vastaus, että lähetetään uudet levyt --> 3 työpäivää ja uudet levyt DPD:n kautta hanskassa.

----------


## Oksanen

> ...
> Eli kokemuksia olisi mukava kuulla, jos joku olisi tuon stage 6.0:n tilannut...



Eikö kenelläkään ole tuota stage 6:sta?

----------


## i_sairanen

> Eikö kenelläkään ole tuota stage 6:sta?



Täältä löytyy kuukauden vanha Stage 6.0. Pitää katsoa tuo akselihomma jossain välissä. Painoa oli muistaakseni 12,2 kg kun paketista kasasin. Runkona 18".

----------


## jokinen83

No nyt ne on sitten Slide EDit menneet, en prkl kerinnyt tilaamaan kun  en saanut vanhaa alta pois. Täytyy nyt sitten hommata varmaan 2012  malli, harmittaa vaan että tuo n.2000e (ED 7.0) pyörä häviää tuosta ja  halvin ED tulee olemaan sen 2500e paikkeilla, tuleehan siihen tosin  uutta ja hyvää palikkaakin mutta silti. 

Ja tuo väri, jos se on puhdas alumiini niin menee kyllä suoraan purkuun ja maalaamoon  :Sekaisin:  Ehkä yksi hirveimmistä pyörän värityksistä ikinä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Höps. Raw rungot on hienoja.

----------


## Oksanen

B-D:lla oli aamulla ilmestynyt myyntiin yksi 20" Slide AM 6.0. Onneksi ei tullut tilattua tuota stagea, vaan nyt olisi tulossa tuo slide. :Hymy:  Ei muuta kuin odottelemaan, että saapuu...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> B-D:lla oli aamulla ilmestynyt myyntiin yksi 20" Slide AM 6.0. Onneksi ei tullut tilattua tuota stagea, vaan nyt olisi tulossa tuo slide. Ei muuta kuin odottelemaan, että saapuu...



Ainakin osalistasta päätellen aika jäätävän hyvä diili! Kutsuttakoon tuota sopivankokoisen yksittäiskappaleen löytymistä vaikkapa tuuriksi.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ihan normi foxejahan noi on, eikai ne yhtään nopeammin hajoa jos ne pulttaa Radonin runkoon kiinni?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jhnns

Tähän väliin on pakko kommentoida, että eiiii välttämättä. Oma radon slide 7.0, kun saapui ihmettelin, miksei takaiskari rp23 joustanut ollenkaan. Paineita puolet pois (jäljellä 5bar) ja päälle, niin nytkähti ja alkoi liikkumaan normaalisti. Seuraava ihmetyksen aihe oli kun pro-pedal vipu tuntui keinuvan miten sattuu. Ajelin tyytyväisenä pari sataa kilometriä, ilman pro-pedalia. Menin sitten kyselemään R-techiin jousen toimintaa ja ottivat samantien tutkittavakseen. Selvisi, että pyörä oli luultavasti pesty jossain vaiheessa liuottimella. Liuotin oli syönyt kaiken voitelun iskarin tiivisteestä, minkä takia oli alkuun jumissa. Lisäksi pro-pedalin sisuskalut oli mennyttä.
Tarinasta opimme: R-techillä hoitivat hommat hienosti ja iskari meni "takuuseen".

----------


## Oksanen

Nyt on ajettu slide 140 6.0:lla ekat kilsat ja kyllähän se hyvältä tuntuu. Pitää vielä hiukan perehtyä tuon jousituksen säätöön. Ja ajotaidot kasvoi aika paljon entiseen verrattuna  :Vink:

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Onko kellään tietoa, että saako noita radonin pyöriä muualta kuin B-D:stä. Siellä ainakin tuo radonin maantiepyörien valikoima on aika heikko.

----------


## Suvanto

Olen huomannut, että Slide AM 140 7.0:ssani ketjut hakkaavat keskiön ja takahaarukan alta menevää takavaihtajan vaijeria. Oli päässyt jo hakkaamaan siinä määrin, että oli lähtenyt pintakerros vaijerista pois. Korjailin vahvalla teipillä ja heitin nippusiteen kriittiseen kohtaan. Ovatko muut havainneet samaa?

----------


## jan52

> Onko kellään tietoa, että saako noita radonin pyöriä muualta kuin B-D:stä. Siellä ainakin tuo radonin maantiepyörien valikoima on aika heikko.



B-D:ssä on kaikki radonin tällä hetkellä saatavilla olevat mallit. Voit radonin nettisivuilta katsoa 2012 speksit ja sitten täytyy vaan odotella, että tulee myyntiin.

----------


## kolistelija

Noita ZR Team kokoja ihmettelen. Aika lyhyeltä näyttää muihin maastureihin verrattuna joka vähän sekoittaa nuppia.
Fillari tulisi 173/82 mittaiselle henkilölle ja mietin että onkohan 16" liian lyhyt. Homma pitäisi selvittää tämän päivän aikana kun ZR Team 7.0:n hinta olisi mukavat 749€ (Miten voi olla? Formula RX, XT/SLX/Reba. Aika hurjaa...).

----------


## LJL

> (Miten voi olla? Formula RX, XT/SLX/Reba. Aika hurjaa...).



 On tosiaankin! Jos ryhtyy ostelemaan pelkstään noita komponentteja erikseen, niin ei niitä edes saa lähellekään kaikkia 750€, puhumattakaan että runko samaan pakettiin, vaikka olisivat minkälaisessa alennuksessa. Ihmeellisiä ovat saksalaisten pyörät.

 Tuohon kokoasiaan voi todeta sen verran, että jos inseam on 82cm eli sama kuin itselläni (ajan siis M-koon/18,5" Canyonilla, 181cm pituutta), niin satulan korkeus tullee olemaan aikamoinen 16" rungolla.

-Lauri

----------


## kolistelija

> Tuohon kokoasiaan voi todeta sen verran, että jos inseam on 82cm eli sama kuin itselläni (ajan siis M-koon/18,5" Canyonilla, 181cm pituutta), niin satulan korkeus tullee olemaan aikamoinen 16" rungolla.



Sitä tässä vähän mietinkin kun kyseinen henkilö ei ole hirveän pitkä mutta jalat ovat, eli selkä on varmaan ihan oikean kokoinen tuolle 16" koolle. Millaisella pyörällä ajaisit jos olisit 8cm lyhyempi mutta yhtä pitkillä jaloilla varustettu?  :Vink: 

Satulahan voi olla korkealla, ei siitä haittaa ole ainakaan tässä tapauksessa, kunhan pyörä on muuten sopiva.

----------


## LJL

> Sitä tässä vähän mietinkin kun kyseinen henkilö ei ole hirveän pitkä mutta jalat ovat, eli selkä on varmaan ihan oikean kokoinen tuolle 16" koolle. Millaisella pyörällä ajaisit jos olisit 8cm lyhyempi mutta yhtä pitkillä jaloilla varustettu? 
> 
> Satulahan voi olla korkealla, ei siitä haittaa ole ainakaan tässä tapauksessa, kunhan pyörä on muuten sopiva.



   Jos olisin selästä 8cm lyhyempi, en ajaisi ainakaan 18,5":lla, sillä olen sen koulukunnan miehiä, että runko saa olla inansa pieni muttei missään nimessä liian iso. Nämähän ovat toki makuasioita, joku tykkää pidemmästä rungosta ja lyhyemmästä stemmistä (äidistä), toinen lyhyestä rungosta ja pitkästä stemmistä (tyttärestä). Joten luultavasti 173cm lyhytselkäiselle 16":nen voi olla sopiva, tai ei ainakaan liian iso, eli parempi kompromissi… Toki myös käsien pituus vaikuttaa jonkin verran asiaan. Pahoja aina nämä kokoasiat ja nettitilaukset, varsinkaan kun ei tunne/näe kyseessä olevaa kuskia tai pyörää.

 Viimeaikaisten omakohtaisten kokemusten myötä korostaisin, että tolpan olisi (erityisesti hiilikuiturungossa) varmuuden vuoksi hyvä olla 400mm, jotta sen varmasti saa tarpeeksi ylös, ja jotta tolppaa jää riittävästi rungon sisään. Itsellä meni nimittäin juuri Canyonin hiilarijäykkisrunko 800km kaahailun jälkeen takuuvaihtoon Koblenziin, kun seat tubeen ilmestyi kiristyshalkion alareunaan halkeama. Pyörässä oli vakiona 350mm Ritcheyn tolppa, jota pidin asennossa 8/10, eli täysin sallituissa rajoissa ja muutoinkin tehtaan ohjeistusten mukaisissa momenteissa ym., mutta en halkeaman ilmestymisen myötä voinut olla ajattelematta, että suhteellisen lyhyt rungon sisään jäänyt osa tolpasta olisi vaikuttanut asiaan.

-Lauri

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Noita ZR Team kokoja ihmettelen. Aika lyhyeltä näyttää muihin maastureihin verrattuna joka vähän sekoittaa nuppia.
> Fillari tulisi 173/82 mittaiselle henkilölle ja mietin että onkohan 16" liian lyhyt. Homma pitäisi selvittää tämän päivän aikana kun ZR Team 7.0:n hinta olisi mukavat 749€ (Miten voi olla? Formula RX, XT/SLX/Reba. Aika hurjaa...).



Mitäs tämä fit-kalkulaattori sanoo asiasta: 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za...LCULATOR_INTRO

?

Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että hieman liian pienen rungon voi kompensoida täysin sopivaksi pitkällä (set-back) satulatolpalla ja tarvittaessa sentin-pari pidemmällä stemmillä. Hieman liian iso runko sen sijaan on aina hieman liian iso.

----------


## kolistelija

Competetive Cyclist oli sitä mieltä että pituus olisi oikea juuri 16" ja 18" kokojen välillä. Pienempi lähti tilaukseen ja toivotaan että satulatolpassa riittää säätövara ettei heti tarvitse hankkia uutta.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Competetive Cyclist oli sitä mieltä että pituus olisi oikea juuri 16" ja 18" kokojen välillä. Pienempi lähti tilaukseen ja toivotaan että satulatolpassa riittää säätövara ettei heti tarvitse hankkia uutta.



Omassa 16" rungossa on ETT 580 ja tuossa 18" Radonissa on vielä sentin lyhyempi ETT mitä nykysessä 16" rungossa on.


Mä olisin ottanu 18" vaikka nykynen on 16"...

----------


## elasto

Jep, Radonin sivujen mukaan tuossa 18" Teamissa on vaan 570mm ETT. Tuo Team-mallin geometria on todella lyhyt verrattuna esim. Raceen, jossa 18" koossa on jo 583mm ETT. Bike-discountin sivuilla näytti olevan virheellinen geometriataulukko, jossa ei oltu ilmoitettu Teamille ETT:tä ollenkaan, mutta suoraan vaakaputkea pitkin sen pituudeksi ilmoitettu mukamas 570mm.

----------


## kolistelija

Tässä mietiskeltyäni tuntuu silti että valinta on oikea. Pitkät jalat huomioon ottaen satula tulee aika taaakse jolloin 18" olisi äkkiä kömpelö (vaikutus korostuu entisestään suht lyhyen selän takia). Kyseinen henkilö ajaa maantiellä 52cm kokoisella fillarilla satula nostettuna taivaisiin ja tuo Radoni tulee lähinnä talvipyöräksi joten stemmi saa olla pitkäkin jos on tarve.

Parin viikon toimitusajan kuluttua nähdään kuinka väärässä olen.  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

No jos tykkää bemaksilla ajaa niin eihän siinä sitten mitään sitten.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## elasto

Mun mitat on 175cm/82cm ja mulla oli aikoinaan tuollainen 18" Race, jossa oli 583mm ETT. Fillari oli sopiva 100mm semmillä. Kaverilla on tuollainen 18" Team ja sekin tuntuu jo vähän turhan lyhyeltä. En voisi kuvitellakaan ajelevani 16" Teamilla. Siinä olisi tanko jo sylissä. Noissa Team-malleissa on kyllä ihan tarkoituksella todella pysty ajoasento, koska ovat lähinnä kauppareissuihin tarkoitettu.

----------


## kolistelija

Tuo 16" Team tuli tänään. Järkevältä se näyttää säädettynä ja kuski oli sitä mieltä ettei edes piskuista stemmiä saa vaihtaa pidempään. Otin kännykällä surkean kuvankin:


Edit:
Paino tosin korkeampi kuin ilmoitettu, 12.5kg näytti henkilövaaka Shimanon peruspolkimilla. Ilman polkimia lienee n.12.1kg.

----------


## LJL

> Tuo 16" Team tuli tänään. Järkevältä se näyttää säädettynä ja kuski oli sitä mieltä ettei edes piskuista stemmiä saa vaihtaa pidempään.



 Hienoa että tuli oikean kokoinen, tolppa ei vielä tosiaan kovin korkealla ole. Ja jos ajan myötä tullee sellainen olo, että runko on liian lyhyt, niin se on kuitenkin parempi vaihtoehto kuin se, että toteaisi sen olevan auttamatta liian iso… Niin ja voihan sen stemminkin päivittää. Painon kanssa vaikuttaa olevan sama juttu kuin Canyonilla, eli valmistajan ilmoittama paino on alakanttiin.

-Lauri

----------


## IncBuff

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a43...-team-7-0.html

Nyt pitäisi olla hinta/laatu kohdallaan. Tekis mieli tilata vaikka jäykkäperälle ei erityistä tarvetta olekaan.

----------


## jakali

> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a43...-team-7-0.html
> 
> Nyt pitäisi olla hinta/laatu kohdallaan. Tekis mieli tilata vaikka jäykkäperälle ei erityistä tarvetta olekaan.



Tapaninpäivänä oli mustasta samainen tarjous, sellainen onkin nyt tulossa  :Hymy: . Hieman vain mietityttää onkohan 20" runko sopiva 182 senttiselle (inseam 88), mutta se selvinnee ensi viikolla...

----------


## H. Moilanen

Tuskin ainakaan kovasti. Itsellä 18" raami ja kuskilla mittaa 170 cm.

----------


## juuso_86

Olen ostamassa pyörää itselleni sekä myös isäni on uuden fillarin tarpeessa. Ollaan katseltu Cube ltd race 2012 ja Radon ZR Race 7.0 2012 saman hintaisia mutta kummassa saa rahalle enemmän vastinetta? onko 18" runko passeli kun jalassa mittaa 80 cm ja kuski 176-178cm. Isällä työ matkaa päivässä noin 20km miulla pikkase vähemmä. onko cuben keula parempi kuin tuo radonin rock shox sid rl? Kiitos jo etukäteen vastauksista. t: juuso

----------


## rjrm

Tarviiko työmatkalla maasturia?

----------


## T6700

Molemmat keulat ovat varmasti hyviä, mutta paremmuus taitaa olla makuasia. Tuohon hintaan molemmat varmasti rahanarvoisia keuloja. Ainakin 176 cm:lle tuo 18" passeli ja miksei myös pari senttiä pidemmällekin.

Jos ympärivuotisesti ajaa, niin itse ainakin olen pitänyt maasturia hyvänä työmatkapyöränä, mutta tuolla matkalla kesäisin saattaa kaivata menevämpääkin peliä, esim cycloa?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Radonissa on muutama pointti millä kiilataan Cuben edelle:
-Kammet XT
-Vivut XT
-Jarrut XT
-Kevyempi

Keulan paremmuus on makuasia, itse ottaisin mielummin Foxin kuin RS:n. Jos kuitenkin valinta pitäisi suorittaa näistä kahdesta vaihtoehdosta, valintani olisi Radon.

----------


## juuso_86

> Tarviiko työmatkalla maasturia?



Kohtuulliseen matkaan voi yhdistää metsäpolkuja, hiekkatietä. Hybridistä ei ole tykännyt

----------


## jakali

Eilen illalla sain ZR Team 7.0:n ja ensimmäisten kilometrien jälkeen tuntuu hyvälle ja 20" runkokin vaikuttaa passelille.

----------


## narisevaklossi

Onko kokemuksi Radonin Black Sin sarjan pyöristä? Lähinnä rungosta.Omaa silmää mielyttäviä jäykkäperiä.

Black Sin 10.0 taitaa olla jo jonkin tason osilla koottu ettei ainenkaan ennen ekaa lenkkiä tarvitisi päivitellä....

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_18406_.htm

----------


## H. Moilanen

Renkaat vaihtaisin  :Vink:

----------


## Oksanen

Ihan varmasti on toi Black Sin hyvä pyörä. Ja tosiaan palikat on semmoisia, ettei tarvitse heti vaihdella. Vielä kun tilaat fillariosan kautta, niin mahdolliset takuuasiat saa hoidettua helpommin.

Ps. Toi on kyllä hyvännäköinen pyörä

----------


## narisevaklossi

> ......Vielä kun tilaat fillariosan kautta, niin mahdolliset takuuasiat saa hoidettua helpommin.



Joo! Olenkin jossain vaiheessa jo laitellut postia ja kysellyt mahdollista koeajoa.Taisi kyllä olla puhetta yläpään kuitu Skeen pyöristä....kuume on sitten muuttanut muotoa!

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Onko kokemuksi Radonin Black Sin sarjan pyöristä? Lähinnä rungosta.Omaa silmää mielyttäviä jäykkäperiä.



Tuskin tuo scheissea on. Pärjännyt Bike-lehden vertailussakin, joskin täysin eri osilla (ja eri hintaisena): 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/dow...oId_14103_.pdf

Runkoa kehutaan jäykäksi. Ajoasento lienee aika matala ja kapoinen eli ilmeisen "kisakireä". Tuotahan voi tietysti jossakin määrin säätää stemmillä & stongalla mieleisekseen. 

Jos ostat tuollaisen ja haluat päivittää minkä tahansa osan parempaan, minä voin ostaa (halvalla) sen vanhan osan  :Hymy:  .

----------


## arctic biker

> Onko kokemuksi Radonin Black Sin sarjan pyöristä? Lähinnä rungosta.Omaa silmää mielyttäviä jäykkäperiä.
> 
> Black Sin 10.0 taitaa olla jo jonkin tason osilla koottu ettei ainenkaan ennen ekaa lenkkiä tarvitisi päivitellä....
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_18406_.htm



Oon nyt viime vuosina saksantaitoani koittanu kohentaa ostamalla noita saksan maastopyörälehtiä, hintaluokassaan ylivoimanenhan black sin toki on.

----------


## arctic biker

```

Joo! Olenkin jossain vaiheessa jo laitellut postia ja kysellyt mahdollista koeajoa 


```


Tossa keväällä sain toisen versenderin jäykkäperän. Mun häätyy ihailla tätä porukkaa joka parkkipaikkaa kiertämällä tietävät pyörästä kaiken tarpeellisen :Sarkastinen:  Mulla meni jotain kuukausi ja 500km ennenkuin kun sain ittelleni selväksi noi ajoasennon hienosäädöt.

----------


## Suvanto

Vuoden 2011 Radon Slide AM 140 7.0 on nyt ollut alla useamman kuukauden. Kaikin puolin olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen, mutta pari moitittavaa pientä seikkaa on matkan varrella tullut vastaan. Ensimmäinen oli ketjujen hakkaaminen alhaalla menevään vaijeriin, minkä sain näppärästi ruoriin sähköliikkeestä ostetulla ohuella kierreputkella. Sain tuohon vinkin täältä Fillarifoorumista ja sähköliike pyysi parin metrin pätkästä 50 senttiä. Valitettavasti ei ollut kolikoita mukana ja kun tarjosin maksua 20 euron setelillä, niin vastaus oli "kiitos ja hei", joten halvaksi tuli  :Hymy: 

Toinen ongelma on kulminoitunut nyt talvella, kun on pakkasta ja paikoittain lunta ja vettä. Takarenkaan ja haarukan väli on erittäin pieni (2,35" renkaat käytössä) ja siihen pakkautuu helposti jäätä sen verran, että se alkaa rahista ikävästi rengasta vastaan. Tänään 3,5 tunnin lenkillä jouduin putsaamaan kyseisen kohdan kolme kertaa.

Lisäksi, ei niinkään ominaisuutena tai ongelmana, mutta omassa X9:n takavaihtajassa oli suurella todennäköisyydellä toinen ketjuohjuri viallinen. Se päästi kuukauden käytön jälkeen kosteutta laakeripesään ja ruostui kokonaan kiinni. Putsasin sen kerran, mutta sama ilmeni heti uudestaan, joten ostin kaupasta uuden rattaan ja nyt on pelittänyt taas kunnolla.

----------


## narisevaklossi

> .......Mun häätyy ihailla tätä porukkaa joka parkkipaikkaa kiertämällä tietävät pyörästä kaiken tarpeellisen Mulla meni jotain kuukausi ja 500km ennenkuin kun sain ittelleni selväksi noi ajoasennon hienosäädöt.



100% näin,mutta kuitenkin tavaran näkeminen/hiplaaminen on myös yksi pointti koeajon ohella.. :Hymy: .Ainenkin mulle.Eihän toi ole kuin vaan 3x tonnin mankeli.

----------


## lordoosi

> ```
> 
> Joo! Olenkin jossain vaiheessa jo laitellut postia ja kysellyt mahdollista koeajoa 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> Tossa keväällä sain toisen versenderin jäykkäperän. Mun häätyy ihailla tätä porukkaa joka parkkipaikkaa kiertämällä tietävät pyörästä kaiken tarpeellisen Mulla meni jotain kuukausi ja 500km ennenkuin kun sain ittelleni selväksi noi ajoasennon hienosäädöt.



Saattaa toki olla, että ne muut on selvittänyt oman mieliasentonsa ja ulottuvuutensa, ennenkuin ostavat umpimähkään ja sovittavat sitten asentonsa pyörään sopiviksi :Vink: .... hymiö

Radoneista puheen ollen kannattaa suhtautua pienellä varauksella valmistajan ja bd:n ilmoittamiin painoihin. Muuten ne on kyllä hinta/laatusuhteeltaan melkein yhtä hyviä kuin bd:ssä myynnissä olevat Solutionitkin

----------


## mteho

Onko kellään Radonin maantiepyörien mitoituksesta kokemuksia ja voiko 56cm runko muka olla oikea 173cm pitkälle ja 82cm sisäsauman omaavalle miehelle? Olisin ostamassa ensimmäistä maantiepyörää ja netistä tilaaminen houkuttaisi vaikka toisaalta paikallisesta ostamalla varmaan saisi todennäköisemmin oikean kokoisen. 

Ongelma nyt siinä, että sisäsaumaksi mittailin 82 tai 84cm riippuen mittauksesta ja pituutta minulla on 173cm. Radonin taulukkojen mukaan 165-171cm pitkälle sopii 53cm runko ja 171-178cm pitkälle menisi 56cm runko. Tämän perusteella 56cm olisi sopiva, mutta toisaalta kun Radonin ohjeiden mukaan kertoo sisäsauman 0,665:llä, niin sain runkokooksi alle 56cm jolloin varmaankin pitäisi valita pienempi eli 53cm runko, koska pituuden puolesta olen aivan 56cm rungon alarajoilla ja ainakin joidenkin kirjoitusten mukaan vähän liian iso runko on huonompi kuin vähän liian pieni. 

Bike-discountin sivut sanovat myös, että 

"If the theoretical value lies between two sizes, the following rule of thumb can be applied:
rather the smaller frame size when riding sportsmanlikelyrather the next frame in size when riding tour-orientated"

Canyonin pyörien mittataulukko antaa minulle sopivaksi runkokooksi 53cm, mutta toisaalta runkohan ei ole sama joten näitä ei voi varmaankaan suoraan verratakaan. Competitive cyclistin mittarilla en ole vielä mitannut, mutta yritän illalla jos saisin otettua tarvittavat mitat tarpeeksi tarkasti.


Kiinnostusta on nyt bike-discountissa herättänyt ainakin http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a46868/r1-4-0.html ja http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94...t-compact.html , joista Radonista on ainakin tällä hetkellä 53cm koot loppu. Itselleni sopivin olisi varmaankin jokin 54 tai 55, mutta kun sellaista ei nyt ole tarjolla näissä vaihtoehdoissa  :Irvistys:

----------


## H. Moilanen

56 kuulostaa isolta. Toisaalta, oikea runkokoko on kiinni muustakin kuin sisäsaumasta ja pituudesta.

----------


## lordoosi

> Onko kellään Radonin maantiepyörien mitoituksesta kokemuksia ja voiko 56cm runko muka olla oikea 173cm pitkälle ja 82cm sisäsauman omaavalle miehelle? Olisin ostamassa ensimmäistä maantiepyörää ja netistä tilaaminen houkuttaisi vaikka toisaalta paikallisesta ostamalla varmaan saisi todennäköisemmin oikean kokoisen. 
> 
> Ongelma nyt siinä, että sisäsaumaksi mittailin 82 tai 84cm riippuen mittauksesta ja pituutta minulla on 173cm. Radonin taulukkojen mukaan 165-171cm pitkälle sopii 53cm runko ja 171-178cm pitkälle menisi 56cm runko. Tämän perusteella 56cm olisi sopiva, mutta toisaalta kun Radonin ohjeiden mukaan kertoo sisäsauman 0,665:llä, niin sain runkokooksi alle 56cm jolloin varmaankin pitäisi valita pienempi eli 53cm runko, koska pituuden puolesta olen aivan 56cm rungon alarajoilla ja ainakin joidenkin kirjoitusten mukaan vähän liian iso runko on huonompi kuin vähän liian pieni. 
> 
> Bike-discountin sivut sanovat myös, että 
> 
> "If the theoretical value lies between two sizes, the following rule of thumb can be applied:
> rather the smaller frame size when riding sportsmanlikelyrather the next frame in size when riding tour-orientated"
> Canyonin pyörien mittataulukko antaa minulle sopivaksi runkokooksi 53cm, mutta toisaalta runkohan ei ole sama joten näitä ei voi varmaankaan suoraan verratakaan. Competitive cyclistin mittarilla en ole vielä mitannut, mutta yritän illalla jos saisin otettua tarvittavat mitat tarpeeksi tarkasti.
> ...



Itse olen noin 174cm korkea ja Radonin maantiepyörän koko 56 on minulle oikein passeli... varsinkin kun tuota vatsaakin on hieman

----------


## viller

Radonin maantiepyörät on vähän alamittasia ilmoitettuihin runkokokoihin nähden. 56:ssa virtuaalinen vaakaputki 545mm ja 53:ssa 535mm. Merkittävin ero emäputkissa: 140 vs 125 mm. Mulla on sama pituus (173cm) mutta pari senttiä lyhyemmät jalat (80cm). Saattaisin valita koon 53 lähinnä sopivamman emäputken takia.

----------


## jiiteeteepee

Radonin pyörät taitaa olla aika kilpailukykyisiä. Ainakin tässä pyörässä: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a58572/r1-5-0.html näyttäis olevan suht arvokkaat kiekot, liekkö sitten hyvät: http://www.bike24.com/p26054.html 
Onko kellään kokemusta tästä mallista?

----------


## am8119

> Radonin pyörät taitaa olla aika kilpailukykyisiä. Ainakin tässä pyörässä: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a58572/r1-5-0.html näyttäis olevan suht arvokkaat kiekot, liekkö sitten hyvät: 
> Onko kellään kokemusta tästä mallista?



Ei kokemusta mutta hyvät arvostelut ainakin täällä saanut: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...eelset11-44985

Paino suositus kuitenkin vain 90kg asti.

----------


## Andel

Osaako ammattilaisemmat sanoa, onko tässä jokin koukku mitä en amatöörinä näe?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58...midseason.html
Koeajo taitaisi mennä vaikeaksi kun noita ei Suomessa taideta kivijalkaliikkeissä myydä? Kuinka alamittaisia nuo rungot on, eli menisikö 190 senttiselle tuo kuuskymppinen?

Toinen mitä olen vähän katsellut:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=71977

----------


## kolistelija

> Osaako ammattilaisemmat sanoa, onko tässä jokin koukku mitä en amatöörinä näe?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58...midseason.html
> Koeajo taitaisi mennä vaikeaksi kun noita ei Suomessa taideta kivijalkaliikkeissä myydä? Kuinka alamittaisia nuo rungot on, eli menisikö 190 senttiselle tuo kuuskymppinen?



Ei kai siinä mitään. Jarrut ilmeisesti jotain non-serie kamaa ja alu haarukka. Ihan linjassa muiden postimyyntipyörien kanssa. Esim rosella ja canyonilla on vastaavat sarjaan kuuluvilla jarruilla ja kuituhaarukalla tonnin pintaan. En saanut selvää mitkä kahvat tuossa on.

----------


## viller

Kahvat on Ultegraa:





> Schalthebel:	Shimano Ultegra ST-6700



Jarrujen lisäksi myös kammet ovat edullista mallisarjojen ulkopuolista mallia. Tällaisia sekoitelmia näkee usein juuri näissä edullisemmissa malleissa. Säästetään osissa joiden toiminnassa on mahdollisimman pieni ero kalliimpiin versioihin verrattuna (kuten kammet).

----------


## snowfake

Mitä raati mieltä:

Budjetilla: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a46874/r1-4-0.html
Tonnilla: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a46885/r1-5-0.html

vai kanjonilla? http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=2500

Ei nyt varmaan hirvittävän montaa tonnia tule ajettua kun pitää juosta ja ajella maastossakin, kuhan töihin pääsee + sakkolenkkiä kotimatkalla. Kannattaako laittaa +200e tuosta ensimmäisestä toiseen, tai sitten vielä +250e että saa canyonin?

----------


## telliv

> Mitä raati mieltä:



Jos tuota jotain asiaan sanoisi niin tuota noin...varmaan budjettipyörä voisi parhaiten vastinetta rahoille antaa. Eihän noissa radonin pyörissä kovin kummoisia eroja ole...runko ja kiekot samat sekä painoeroa ~200g eli euron per gramma  :Hymy: !

----------


## kolistelija

Kyllä noista tuo R1 5.0 veisi voiton. Ei kai tässä hintaluokassa voi niin ronkeli olla merkin tai rungon suhteen. Osalistahan tuossa on suorastaan komeaa katseltavaa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Mun mielestä pari sataa euroa on kohtuuton hinta siitä, että saa pyörän Ultegraa läpeensä. Ainoa kohde, jossa päivitys olisi jollakin tavalla perusteltu, on kahvat. Tosin 105 kahvat toimivat jo varsin hienosti ja kestävät varsin pitkään kaavailemillasi metreillä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Mun mielestä pari sataa euroa on kohtuuton hinta siitä, että saa pyörän Ultegraa läpeensä. Ainoa kohde, jossa päivitys olisi jollakin tavalla perusteltu, on kahvat. Tosin 105 kahvat toimivat jo varsin hienosti ja kestävät varsin pitkään kaavailemillasi metreillä.



Kannattaa huomioida että tuossa halvimmassa on Shimanon non-series jarrut. Niissä on eri jarrupalat kuin 105-Dura Ace jarruissa, ellei muistini petä minua pahasti. Muistaisin lukeneeni että juuri nämä viimeisimmän sukupolven jarrut ovat selvästi paremmat kuin vanhemmat. Non-series kamat käyttää vissiin samaa palaa kuin vanha setti.

Ei sillä että se olisi maailman tärkeintä, mutta aika hassua että tuossa nyt sattuu tuollaiset jarrut olemaan kun samassa setissä löytyy Ultegraakin.

----------


## snowfake

Tjoo, täysiähän niillä mennään eikä jarrutella  :Hymy:  Alkaa kallistumaan tuon halvemman puoleen, ostan sitten 2013 vuodeksi paremman jos ei kulje. Eipä noilla hinnoilla paljoa häviäkään  :Hymy: 

56cm taitaa olla se oikea rungon koko tämmöiselle n. 180cm pitkälle kai suht normijalkaiselle? Spessun tricrossilla ajellut ennen, siinä oli 54cm runkokoko, ja hieman suurempikin olisi voinut olla.

----------


## viller

Kannattaa huomata Radoneissa että tuo 56 on todellisuudessa lähempänä kokoa 54 (vaakaputki 545mm, pystyputki 530mm). Ultegran jarrut maksaa erikseen 99e. Pelkästään niiden takia ei välttämättä kannata kalliimpaa ostaa.

----------


## snowfake

Hmm joo Tricrossissa oli 545cm vaaka 540cm pysty tuossa 54cm koossa. Onko jollain noita Radonin maantiepyöriä, että millaiselle tuo 58cm sitten sopii? Radon-bikes.de:n mukaan 178-183cm pituiselle olisi arvio, 56cm taas 171-178cm

Edit.... Jotain vanhoja mittailuja löytyi (inseam oli 86cm):

The Edgy Fit (comptetive cyclist):

Seat tube range c-c    56.9 - 57.4
Seat tube range c-t    58.6 - 59.1
Top tube length        54.3 - 54.7
Stem Length        10.1 - 10.7
BB-Saddle Position    75.1 - 77.1
Saddle-Handlebar    54.2 - 54.8
Saddle Setback        7.2 - 7.6

Eli 56cm olisi muuten sopiva mutta satulaputki vähän lyhyt? Ja 58cm ei enää ylety? Pitävätköhän nämä mittaukset miten paikkaansa...

----------


## arctic biker

*mteho* 
  					 					 						Nöösi 					
Niin itse olen 173,6 ja 83,5 cm. Feltin Fsarjan 54 koko on ihan passeli mulle.väittäisin ettei näihin kokofundeerauksien viimesiin milleihin kannata kovasti aikaa tuhrata, varsinkin jos eka maantierukki on kyseessä.
ostaa sen mikä lähinnä tuntuu olevan oikeaa ja sitten 10000+ km tasolla ja muutamalla stemmin ja tangon tahi jotain jälkeen sitten jo pitäs tietää sopiva koko!

----------


## arctic biker

Ja aena multa unohtuu. Toisella säikeellä  perusidea oli että osta kohtuuhalpa ja aja sillä niin sitten tiedät mitä haluat ja oikeasti tarviit. Musta tossa on vissi viisaus. itte ostin ekan maantiepyörän -78. Cressu. sitte oli taukoa, kunnes 2004 tuli cannnondale rjotain, myin seuraavani vuonna pois. nyt kun mahis ja tarve oli uuteen niin ihan uppo-outoa hommaahan tää oli. Muistakin syistä johtuen päädyin halpisfeltiin saksanmaalta. No koko on ok, osia päivittelen pikku hilijaa.

----------


## snowfake

56 koko laitettu tulemaan, kai se sieltä ennen lumien sulamista tulee  :Vink:

----------


## zanttu

Ajattelin nyt tässä lähiaikoina tilata halvan maantiepyörän. Sen verran tyytyväinen olen ollut viime keväänä ostamaani Radonin maasturiin, että maantiepyöräkin voisi olla Radonin.

Tarjouksestahan tuolta Saksasta saa nyt noita viime vuoden malleja. Hieman jäi mietityttämään erot R1 4.0:n http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a46868/r1-4-0.html ja R1 4.3:n http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94/a46880/r1-4-3.html välillä.

Lähinnä taitaa tuossa 4.3:sessa olla kolme eturatasta, kun 4.0:ssa niitä on kaksi. Painoeroa tämän takia 0,2 kg. Kumpi noista on kannattavampi ostos?  :Leveä hymy:  Onko pienimmän ja isoimman vaihteen välitykset pyörissä suunnilleen samanlaiset, eli tuoko tuo kolmas ratas siihen väliin vain lisää vaihteita?

Entäs sitten vielä tuo RPS Midseason http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k94...midseason.html ? Sen saisi satasen halvemmalla, mutta onko selkeästi huonompi kuin kaksi edellä mainittua?

----------


## T6700

Midseasonissa ainakin alukeula, eli saattaa täristää enemmän kuin kuituiset?

----------


## LaitaMasa

Olen ostamassa ensimmäistä maasturiani. Mallin olen jo päättänyt ja se on Radon ZR race 29er 6.0. Ainut ongelma on, että ostaakko 20" vai 22" kokoinen? Mittaa on kertynyt 193cm ja jalkamitta 95 cm. Kertokaapas fiksummat, että kumpi noista olisi minulle sopivamman kokoinen?

----------


## pikkukara

En ole Radoneita päässyt testaamaan, mutta samaa fillaria oon katsellut ja 22" ottaisin itelle. 190/94 on mitat. Oikeesti koeajetuista 21" (tai 21,5) on ollut pienin, joka on mulle sopinut.

----------


## karhile

> Olen ostamassa ensimmäistä maasturiani. Mallin olen jo päättänyt ja se on Radon ZR race 29er 6.0. Ainut ongelma on, että ostaakko 20" vai 22" kokoinen? Mittaa on kertynyt 193cm ja jalkamitta 95 cm. Kertokaapas fiksummat, että kumpi noista olisi minulle sopivamman kokoinen?



Eikös täältä pitäisi saada apua tuohon koko kysymykseen:

http://www.fillariosa.fi

"Fillariosa on sopinut yhteistyöstä ison Saksalaisen Bike-Discount yrityksen kanssa. Näinollen Fillariosa on virallinen Radon merkin Service Partner suomessa.
Myymme kaikkia Radon merkkisiä polkupyöriä samaan normaali hintaan kuin Bike Discount sivuillaan. Lisäämme 2012 mallit sivuillemme heti niiden tultua markkinoille.
Tilatessasi Radonin Filariosan kautta saat lisäarvoa:
• ilmainen kasaus ja säätö
• luovutushuolto kaikkiin pyöriin.
• keskustella suomeksi oikeasta pyörästä ja oikeasta koosta Sinulle
• tietoa pyörien osista, rungoista sekä kokonaisuuksista
• tuet suomalaista pienyrittäjää  :Vink: 
• mahdollisuuksien mukaan eri mittaisten stemmien vaihto
• takuuasioiden hoito asianhoitajan kautta, joka hoitaa sinun asiaa tehtaalle"

Tuosta palvelusta saa kaiketi kuitenkin suurimman hyödyn vain pääkaupunkiseudulla tai lähellä asuvat.

----------


## jjyrki

Panin b-discountiin eilen 29-tilauksen, toimitetaan Fillariosaan ja käyn sieltä hakemassa. 
Esim Specializedin vastaavilla osilla varustettuihin tuotteisiin on hintaa puolet vähemmän. No, katotaan ny mitä sieltä tulee...

----------


## leppel

Tiistaina saapui viimein Radonin zr team 7.0 ja hyvin tyytyväinen olen ollut ostokseen. Pyörä saapui nätisti pakattuna lootassa ja jopa keulan paineet oli sopivat suoraan paketista. Hassua kyllä myös renkaissa oli painetta jopa liikaa pyörää kasatessa. Hinta/laatu suhde pyörällä on todella hyvä (749e).

Pyörällä on nyt kerennyt tamppailemaan lumisia polkuja ja pyöräteitä noin 60 kilometrin verran ja pakko myöntää että pyörä tuntuu hemmetin hyvältä. Oikea ajoasento säädettiin kääntämällä stemmi ja siirtämällä penkkiä hieman eteenpäin. Reban keula ja formulan jarrut toimivat moitteetta ja Nobby Nicit pitävät kiitettävän hyvin myös jäisellä alustalla. Tätä ennen ajossa on ollut vain Specializedin rockhopper reconin keulalla ja siihen verrattuna Radoni pieksee kyllä ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan spessun pyörän helposti.

----------


## Difton

> Tiistaina saapui viimein Radonin zr team 7.0 ja hyvin tyytyväinen olen ollut ostokseen. Pyörä saapui nätisti pakattuna lootassa ja jopa keulan paineet oli sopivat suoraan paketista. Hassua kyllä myös renkaissa oli painetta jopa liikaa pyörää kasatessa. Hinta/laatu suhde pyörällä on todella hyvä (749e).
> 
> Pyörällä on nyt kerennyt tamppailemaan lumisia polkuja ja pyöräteitä noin 60 kilometrin verran ja pakko myöntää että pyörä tuntuu hemmetin hyvältä. Oikea ajoasento säädettiin kääntämällä stemmi ja siirtämällä penkkiä hieman eteenpäin. Reban keula ja formulan jarrut toimivat moitteetta ja Nobby Nicit pitävät kiitettävän hyvin myös jäisellä alustalla. Tätä ennen ajossa on ollut vain Specializedin rockhopper reconin keulalla ja siihen verrattuna Radoni pieksee kyllä ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan spessun pyörän helposti.



Ensi talveksi sitten Ice Spikeria alle (alennusmyynnit tulossa). Itseäni hirvittää ajaa nobbareilla, jos hiemankin on jäätä alla.

----------


## Tirppa

> Eikös täältä pitäisi saada apua tuohon koko kysymykseen:
> 
> http://www.fillariosa.fi
> 
> "Fillariosa on sopinut yhteistyöstä ison Saksalaisen Bike-Discount yrityksen kanssa. Näinollen Fillariosa on virallinen Radon merkin Service Partner suomessa.
> Myymme kaikkia Radon merkkisiä polkupyöriä samaan normaali hintaan kuin Bike Discount sivuillaan. Lisäämme 2012 mallit sivuillemme heti niiden tultua markkinoille.
> Tilatessasi Radonin Filariosan kautta saat lisäarvoa:
> • ilmainen kasaus ja säätö
> • luovutushuolto kaikkiin pyöriin.
> ...



Melko loistavaa.. itse pohdin Canyonin ja Radonin AM täysjouston välillä ja tämä kyllä kallistaa Radonin suuntaan mikäli hinnat ja speksit ovat lähellä toisiaan.

----------


## inbox

Mikähän olisi sopiva koko ZR Team -sarjasta minulle? Pituutta 180cm ja inseam 83cm. 18" ja 20" ovat käsittääkseni lähinnä. Itse olisin kallistumassa 20". Aloittelijana parempi vielä kysyä kokeneemmilta neuvoa  :Hymy:

----------


## rikalar

> Mikähän olisi sopiva koko ZR Team -sarjasta minulle? Pituutta 180cm ja inseam 83cm. 18" ja 20" ovat käsittääkseni lähinnä. Itse olisin kallistumassa 20". Aloittelijana parempi vielä kysyä kokeneemmilta neuvoa



Mä olen 177cm pitkä ja vaimon 18" ZR Team on vielä melko sopiva. Yhtään pienempi runko ei kärsi olla, että ehkä sun kengissä taittuisin 20" kokoon. Oma fillari on 18" QLT Race ja se on jonkin verran isompi kuin toi Team.

----------


## miku80

Radonilta tulossa ens vuodelle uutta slidea 125 (xc) 150 (am) 175 (enduro) ja rungot näköjään saanu nykymuodin mukaan sloupattua muotoa .. värit ei kyl omaa silmää hivele ..

----------


## Jahvetti

> Radonilta tulossa ens vuodelle uutta slidea 125 (xc) 150 (am) 175 (enduro) ja rungot näköjään saanu nykymuodin mukaan sloupattua muotoa .. värit ei kyl omaa silmää hivele ..



Taitaa vihdoin saada Radoniinkin piggybagilliset iskarit kiinni...

----------


## inbox

> Mikähän olisi sopiva koko ZR Team -sarjasta minulle? Pituutta 180cm ja inseam 83cm. 18" ja 20" ovat käsittääkseni lähinnä. Itse olisin kallistumassa 20". Aloittelijana parempi vielä kysyä kokeneemmilta neuvoa







> Mä olen 177cm pitkä ja vaimon 18" ZR Team on vielä melko sopiva. Yhtään pienempi runko ei kärsi olla, että ehkä sun kengissä taittuisin 20" kokoon. Oma fillari on 18" QLT Race ja se on jonkin verran isompi kuin toi Team.



Kiitos! Eiköhän se tuo 20" laiteta tilaukseen.

Vielä vaihtajankorvakkeista. Onko kellään tietoa mikä malli sopii kyseiseen pyörään? Täällä listaa vaihtoehdoista: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/liste.html?od=2u

----------


## Poy

Aloittelija tässä kyselee ja maastopyröö pitäisi hommata.

Joku toisessa ketjussa suositteli mulle tätä:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...6-0.html?lg=en

Mitä ero tällä on:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...0.html?mfid=52

Kaveri kehui tätä paikkaa, niin mitä mieltä tästä pyörästä (ihan summalla hinnan perusteella valittu pyörä ymmärtämättä sanaakaan saksaa):
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?c...roduct=A008647

Entä mikä koko pitäisi olla 171cm henkilölle, kun raajat on normaali pituiset suhteessa muuhun kokoon? Paljonko joudun enemmän pulittamaan, jos haen vastaavan pyörän Oulusta paikallisesta liikkestä?

----------


## Difton

> Mikähän olisi sopiva koko ZR Team -sarjasta minulle? Pituutta 180cm ja inseam 83cm. 18" ja 20" ovat käsittääkseni lähinnä. Itse olisin kallistumassa 20". Aloittelijana parempi vielä kysyä kokeneemmilta neuvoa



Oma pituus 178 ja inseam 82. Tallista löytyy 18" ZR Team 7.0. Oikein sopiva kokoinen. 20" saattaa olla metsäpoluilla hieman liian iso. Ohjattavuus kärsii eniten. Suosittelisin sinulle kyllä 18"  :Hymy:

----------


## T6700

Kyllähän noissa molemmissa Radoneissa saa rahoilleen vastinetta, mutta sitten sinun itse pitää päättää, kuinka paljon rahaa laitat. Eli molemmat hintaisekseen hyviä. Kalliimpi on sellainen, ettei taida enää heikkoja osia olla missään kohtaa. Etenkin keula on jo hyvä ja mennen tullen noita halvempia parempi. Siitä se hintaerokin suurimmalta osin varmaan tulee.

Oulun hinnat saat varmaan selville itse tarjousta kysymällä paikanpäällä käyden. Jos hyvin hoidat asiat, saatat saada hyvinkin alennusta. Tuon paremman Radonin tasoiset osasarjat saa muiden merkkisissä pyörissä listahintojen mukaan varmaan alkaen tuhannesta eurosta. Mutta sopivalla naamakertoimella alennuksessa hinta voi olla toinen.

Vaikka itselläni on Cube, niin tuo Cube on mielestäni huonoin vaihtoehto noista kolmesta pyörästä noilla hinnoilla.

----------


## Tirppa

> Paljonko joudun enemmän pulittamaan, jos haen vastaavan pyörän Oulusta paikallisesta liikkestä?



Karkea arvio vastaavista pyöristä: hieman alta tuplat Radonin verrattuna. Tämä ainakin täällä Lappeenrannan seudulla. Oulussa voi olla enemmän tarjontaa joten voi löytyä hieman edullisemminkin vastaavaa.

----------


## snowfake

> Aloittelija tässä kyselee ja maastopyröö pitäisi hommata.
> 
> Joku toisessa ketjussa suositteli mulle tätä:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...6-0.html?lg=en
> 
> Mitä ero tällä on:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...0.html?mfid=52



Kunnon maastoajoon saisi halvemmasta heti ruveta päivittelemään noita renkaita, ja siinä tuleekin jo kolmasosa erosta  :Vink:  Reba on kanssa pari pykälää noita XC-haarukoita parempi, ja alkaa olemaan jo varsin hyvä haarukka tuollaiseen pyörään. Jos ovat lähellekään vanhojen darttien tasoisia, eron kyllä huomaa... ja se lisähinta kannattaa maksaa.

----------


## Jukhaha

Mites, onko ZR Team 7.0 koossa 22" vielä sopivuuksien rajoissa 199cm pituiselle sällille?

----------


## miku80

Tuon Team rungon tehollinen vaakaputki on 22" koossa 610cm eli aikast lyhyeks jäis ohjaamo mut Race mallissa olis 630cm http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...0.html?mfid=52 .. Ite olen 190cm ja omassa maasturissa tehollinen vaakaputki 635cm sekä 70mm stemmi ja satulatolpassa ei yhtään setback:iä .. joku tykkää lyhyemmästä tosin ..

----------


## Jukhaha

> Tuon Team rungon tehollinen vaakaputki on 22" koossa 610cm eli aikast lyhyeks jäis ohjaamo mut Race mallissa olis 630cm http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...0.html?mfid=52 .. Ite olen 190cm ja omassa maasturissa tehollinen vaakaputki 635cm sekä 70mm stemmi ja satulatolpassa ei yhtään setback:iä .. joku tykkää lyhyemmästä tosin ..



Nojuu, hyvä huomio kyllä.. Tässä on vaan ensimmäistä maastoonkin (poluille, "lajin ihmettelyyn") sopivaa pyörää hankkimassa, niin ei oikein osaa hahmottaa.. ja pöyräilykokemus siis pääasiassa perus munamankeleista. Tila ei sinänsä varmasti ole kyllä pahitteeksi, toki näköjää hinta nousee huntilla.

----------


## Poy

Onko joku tilannut suoraan tuolta Radonia, kun tuo haveilemani zr team 6.0 on nyt 100€ halvempi:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_11241_.htm

Ei paha? Paljonko postit?

----------


## miku80

se ostokori on vaan linkki bike-discountiin ...

----------


## Oksanen

@Poy: Oon tilannut tuolta bike-discountilta pyörän ja parissa viikossa tuli perille. Postit 34€.

----------


## Poy

Olin tekemässä justiinsa tilausta, niin ehdottivat service-partneria fillariosa.fi. Osaisko nuo huollot itse tehdä, kun en viitsis Vantaalta Ouluun hakea. Vai onko Vantaalla joku varasto, kun olen sinne ensi viikolla menossa?
"Additionally, our service-partners also offer the professional initial mounting."

----------


## H. Moilanen

Fillariosalla on jotakin varastoa, mutta jos nyt tilaat, pyörä ei välttämättä ole vielä ensi viikolla noudettavissa.

Mielestäni tuo service partnerin käyttö on hieman turhaa. Pyörään ei tarvitse tehdä muuta kuin laittaa tanko ja etukiekko paikalleen. Siitä varmaan selviät itsekkin?

----------


## kolistelija

> Fillariosalla on jotakin varastoa, mutta jos nyt tilaat, pyörä ei välttämättä ole vielä ensi viikolla noudettavissa.
> 
> Mielestäni tuo service partnerin käyttö on hieman turhaa. Pyörään ei tarvitse tehdä muuta kuin laittaa tanko ja etukiekko paikalleen. Siitä varmaan selviät itsekkin?



Nöösille tuo voi olla erinoimainen palvelu. Pyörää noutaessa voi kysyä neuvoa kaikesta mitä vain fillariin liittyen päähän juolahtaa. Fillariosan Markukselta on tullut kyseltyä neuvoja vaikken ihan täysi nöösi olekaan.

On toki eri asia tulla keskisuomesta hakemaan pyörää Kehä 3:n varresta.

----------


## JustinTime

> Fillariosalla on jotakin varastoa, mutta jos nyt tilaat, pyörä ei välttämättä ole vielä ensi viikolla noudettavissa.
> 
> Mielestäni tuo service partnerin käyttö on hieman turhaa. Pyörään ei tarvitse tehdä muuta kuin laittaa tanko ja etukiekko paikalleen. Siitä varmaan selviät itsekkin?



Itse maksan Fillariosalle sen kolme kybää siitä, että voin hoitaa takuuasioinnin Suomessa. Ei kai noissa yleensä ole mitään murheita, mutta on tuossa tuttukin joutunut lähettämään Radonissa olleen jarrusetin nahkahousulandiaan takuukorjaukseen. Siihen lystiin saa sitten varata myös aikaa ja virtuaalitupakkaa.

----------


## Marsusram

> Fillariosalla on jotakin varastoa, mutta jos nyt tilaat, pyörä ei välttämättä ole vielä ensi viikolla noudettavissa.
> 
> Mielestäni tuo service partnerin käyttö on hieman turhaa. Pyörään ei tarvitse tehdä muuta kuin laittaa tanko ja etukiekko paikalleen. Siitä varmaan selviät itsekkin?



Fillariosassa käydessä oli siellä yksi Radoni juuri kasattavana. Markus oli huomannut ettei kampi tehtaan jäljiltä kierry herkästi ja oli pistämässä keskiötä kuntoon. Tuon näkeminen teki heti sen vaikutelman, että lisäarvoa on rahan edestä ja pyörä on luovutettuna varmasti kunnossa.

----------


## RayBan_

> Fillariosassa käydessä oli siellä yksi Radoni juuri kasattavana. Markus oli huomannut ettei kampi tehtaan jäljiltä kierry herkästi ja oli pistämässä keskiötä kuntoon. Tuon näkeminen teki heti sen vaikutelman, että lisäarvoa on rahan edestä ja pyörä on luovutettuna varmasti kunnossa.



Ei sattunut olemaan 29er? ZR race 29er 6.0 odotellessa..

----------


## Rolleros

Tämä ketju olisi varmaan oikeampi paikka muualla esittämälleni kysymykselle:

"Onko Radonin Scart sarjan runkojen 52cm koko liian iso 176 / 74 cm  kuskille ? Kyselin Bike-Discountilta 48 cm runkoja ja ovat kuulemma  loppuneet Scart 5.0 ja 7.0 malleista kokonaan, eikä lisää ole tulossa.  Vastaavia crossbikeja muilta valmistajilta saa toki myös ehdotella."

----------


## Jukahia

> Tämä ketju olisi varmaan oikeampi paikka muualla esittämälleni kysymykselle:
> 
> "Onko Radonin Scart sarjan runkojen 52cm koko liian iso 176 / 74 cm  kuskille ? Kyselin Bike-Discountilta 48 cm runkoja ja ovat kuulemma  loppuneet Scart 5.0 ja 7.0 malleista kokonaan, eikä lisää ole tulossa.  Vastaavia crossbikeja muilta valmistajilta saa toki myös ehdotella."



Kasasin viikonloppuna Appiukolle (n.+180cm) Cuben Hyden 54 cm koossa ja sen mitä sillä tuli testilenkkiä itse (176 / 81 cm) ajettua niin se olisi ollut itsellekkin vielä sopiva... Siis tämä; 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k19...dow-black.html

  Scartin 52 cm on medium koko joka on sinun mittaselle oikea koko, mutta jalan sisämittahan sulla on lyhkäsempi kuin ainakin minulla, mutta kyllä sulla tuossa 52 rungossa vielä satulaa saa nostaakkin ... Testata sitä kyllä parempi olisi, et kuin sopii...  

Jos fillari tulee vaan asfaltille niin oiskohan tuo Cube Hyde 50 cm koossa sulle hyvä ? Vai tarviiko siinä olla pomppukeula... 50 cm rungon Cubelta uskaltaisin jo tilatakkin tuolla jalan sisämitalla. 

Tuosta 50cm http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k64...ite-print.html

  Tai tämä, niin pelaa vaihteetkin oikeesti hyvin; http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k64...rey-n-red.html

----------


## Rolleros

Hetken jo tässä mietin tuota eroa jalkojen pituuksissa haavi auki, kunnes tajusin typon. Pituutta siis itsellä 167 cm, ei 176 kuten aiemmin väitin  :Hymy: 
Varmaankin siis Cube Hydestä 50 cm runko ja curvesta sama tai pienempi jos saatavilla ? Radonin Scart olisi mennyt varmaankin hankintaan, jos 48 kokoa olisi ollut tarjolla.
Onko Curvesta 46 koko jo liian pieni 167/74 kuskille?
http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/produc...oducts_id=7948

Pahoittelen OT:tä ja kiitän vastauksista.

----------


## Jukahia

> Hetken jo tässä mietin tuota eroa jalkojen pituuksissa haavi auki, kunnes tajusin typon. Pituutta siis itsellä 167 cm, ei 176 kuten aiemmin väitin 
> Varmaankin siis Cube Hydestä 50 cm runko ja curvesta sama tai pienempi jos saatavilla ? Radonin Scart olisi mennyt varmaankin hankintaan, jos 48 kokoa olisi ollut tarjolla.
> Onko Curvesta 46 koko jo liian pieni 167/74 kuskille?
> http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/produc...oducts_id=7948
> 
> Pahoittelen OT:tä ja kiitän vastauksista.



46 kokoa kävisin sinuna Rtech:ssä kokeilemassa, jos jää kovin pystyyn ajoasento niin 48 voi olla parempi, mutta kaikki yli 50 cm rungot on kyllä isoja... Koko  on aina yksilöllinen, jonka saa monesti sopivaksi vasta sen ensimmäisen fillarin jälkeen   :Cool:

----------


## Dagra

mitäs kokoa suosittelisitte  184/86 mitoilla tuosta 4.0/4.3 mallistosta, ilmeisesti 56 tai 58 runkokoot olis sopivimpia?

----------


## AriP

Mä oon pari senttiä lyhyempi ja mulla on 58. Veikkaisin, että 56 on sulle liian pieni.

----------


## Oksanen

Kumpikohan noista olis parempi:
alumiini
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18.../sage-8-0.html


vai kuitu
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58...-0-carbon.html


Alumiinisessa olisi parempaa palikkaa kiinni, mutta onko niin paljon, että kannattaa jättää kuitupyörä kauppaan?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Nyt kun olen sekä kuitukeulaisella alupyörällä ja kokonaan alumiinisella pyörällä ajellut, en ole lainkaan vakuuttunut kuidun materiaaliominaisuuksien erinomaisuudesta. Alurungossa menee alukeula ihan siinä missä kuitukeulakin. Näillä perustein panostaisin osiin.

----------


## sonnet

> Nyt kun olen sekä kuitukeulaisella alupyörällä ja kokonaan alumiinisella pyörällä ajellut, en ole lainkaan vakuuttunut kuidun materiaaliominaisuuksien erinomaisuudesta. Alurungossa menee alukeula ihan siinä missä kuitukeulakin. Näillä perustein panostaisin osiin.



Minusta kuitukeula ja jopa kuiturunko menevät mukavuudessa hukkaan, jos stemmi ja tanko ovat alumiinia.

----------


## AriP

> Mä oon pari senttiä lyhyempi ja mulla on 58. Veikkaisin, että 56 on sulle liian pieni.



Näytti inseam mitta olevan mulla tuo sama 86. Tuon R1:n vaakaputki ei  ole mikään maailman pisin, joten kun kerran olet vähän pidempi ja inseam  mitta on sama, niin kaiken järjen mukaan kuvittelisin vaakaputken  olevan sulle 56:ssa ilman muuta liian lyhyt. Competitive Cyclistin  laskuri sanoi mulle vaakaputken mitaksi 56,8-58,4 riippuen siitä mitä  niiden tarjoamasta kolmesta mitoituksesta haluaa käyttää. Tuossa 58  rungossa vaakaputki on 56, 56:ssa 54,5. Ainakin itse olen ollut tuohon  valintaani tyytyväinen, lyhyempi vaakaputki olis ollut turhan lyhyt.

----------


## RayBan_

Spämmätään nyt tännekkin. Zr Race 29er 6.0 ollut ajossa jo kuukauden verran. On kyllä saanut rahoille vastinetta. On kyllä kevyt (tietysti, kun teräsrunkosesta hybridistä siirryin) ja vakaa ajettava. Fillariosalla kasautin ja palvelu oli ystävällistä ja hyvää, moitittavaa toki: etuvaihtajan säädöt persiillään, renkaissa tietty olis voinu olla enempi kuin 0,5bar ilmaa ja keulassa ehkä raskaammalle kuskille (+60kg) painetta. Muuten jees.

Siinä se nyt on, kryptoniittiin kahlittuna...

----------


## bomba

> Zr Race 29er 6.0 ollut ajossa jo kuukauden verran. ---
> Siinä se nyt on, kryptoniittiin kahlittuna...



On hieno! Kahlitsethan kryptoniitin myös johonkin kiinteään objektiin, niin ei rosvo kanna pyörää pois.

----------


## jerko

RayBan_: Minkälaista ajoa sulla on pääasias? Viitsisitkö millään laittaa vähän pitempää raporttia tuosta pyörästä..?

Itellä on juuri tuo pyörä harkinnassa. Ajo tulis olemaan suurimmaksi osaksi kuntoilua pururadan tyylisessä maastossa, jossa on suht paljon mäkiä. Tuolla nyt pärjäisi ilman minkäänlaista iskunvaimennusta, mutta tulee myös sillon tällön ajeltua hieman häjymmässäkin maastossa. Marketista ostetulla pyörällä tähän asti menty ja nyt tarvis hieman laadukkaamaa peliä alle. 

Pulmana onkin, että kannattaisko mun hommata nimenomaan tommonen 29er? Ja mites runko? 18" oon miettiny, että se vois olla ok..

Painoa on n. 75kg ja pituutta 174cm.

----------


## Raikku

Tääkin Radoni on aikas helvetin hyvän näköinen hintaansa nähden. Nyt tosin on enää 20" jäljellä, mutta jonkin aikaa sitten oli
vielä 18":kin. Jos ei olisi jo toissa vuoden vastaavaa kuitu-Cubea niin kyllä tuollainen herkku kiinnostaisi.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1...k-sin-8-0.html

----------


## RayBan_

jerko:
Aika all-round ajoa ollut. Helpohkoista maastopätkistä aina maantiepyöräilyyn. Maastossa pääsee helposti juurakoiden ja kuoppien yli ja vauhdin pito tasaisena on yllättävän helppoa. Reba toimii moitteettomasti ja itelle on tuo 100mm joustovara riittäny hyvin. Maantiellä ja siirtymäpätkillä nobby nic ei ole se paras rengasvaihtoehto (menee varmaan vaihtoon), mutta silti tarjoaa tasaiset kyydit. Fillari kiihtyy myös räväkästi (jättää mopoauton  :Vink: ). Hyppelyä ja kikkailua ei ole tullu harrastettua, joten siihen soveltuvuudesta ei oikeen juuta eikä jaata. Näin jälkiviisaana voisin arvioida, että 5.0 malli olisi riittäny tälle nöösille enemmän kuin hyvin, mutta peijakas myivät 20" rungot loppuun 2pv ennen ostopäätöstä..
Ja pituutta löytyy 186cm, selkä ehkä normaalia pidempi ja tuo 20" sopii hyvin. Sulle luulis tuon 18" olevan just passeli.
Miksi 29? Tasainen vauhti, kiipee rinteet ja ylittää esteet peijakkaan kivasti, sopii myös maantielle. Hoitaa sen minkä hybridi ja paljon enemmän.
Lopuksi mummokommentti: satula ei aiheuta persuksen kipeytymistä  :Vink: 
Lisää kyssäreitä vaan jos tulee mieleen, yritän vastailla vaikka kokemus on aika minimaalista toistaiseksi.

----------


## jerko

Kiitos nopeesta vastauksesta! Tuos tuli aika lailla sellasta tekstiä mitä odotinkin eli hyvältä kuulostaa. :-) Nyt rupes vaan mietityttämään toi 5.0, että jos se ajais asiansa ihan yhtälailla, säästäis jopa hieman rahaa, persaukinen kun on. Rock Shox Reba -keula näyttäisi olevan tuossa 5.0:ssa ja mitä nettiä selannu niin ihan asiallinen ilmeisesti on. Ite oon huomannu kun wanhalla pyörällä sotkenu, että vaihteet pitää pelittää (!!) kun tuola ajelee haipakkaa mäkistä maastoa, niin onkos tuossa 5.0:ssa kelpo vaihteisto?


..jatkanpa kuolaamista ja säästöpossun täyttöä..


EDIT: Unohtu kysyä, että miten eroaa toisistaan Race ja Team? Miksi valitsit Racen?

----------


## bomba

29-tuumaisena ei saa muuta kuin Racea. 26-tuumaisissa on Race ja Team -versiot. Ero on rungoissa: Racessa "kisamaisempi" ajoasento, Teamissa pystympi. Racessa mm. pitempi vaakaputki ja lyhyempi emäputki.

Reba on tämän hintaluokan pyörissä todella hyvä keula. Muutkin osat on 29er Race 5.0:ssa ihan perushyvää kamaa. Tällä hinnalla et saa parempaa kokoonpanoa, paitsi ehkä alennusmyynnistä.

----------


## Keizii

Terve,

Tulin tuossa tilanneeksi Radon zr team 7.0 pyörän hetki sitten  pitkällisen harkinnan jälkeen koossa 20". Olen 178cm pitkä ja inseam on  88cm ja nyt aloin miettimään, pitäisikö tilaus vielä vaihtaa kokoon 18".  

Fillariosan (jonne pyörä menee kasattavaksi) kavereiden mukaan koko 20"  on hyvä, koska jalkani ovat melko pitkät ja siihen voi vaihtaa sitten  myöhemmin lyhyemmän stemmin jos asento ei miellytä. Bike-discount taas  suositteli 18" tuumaista, mutta sanoivat että 20" menee myös jalkojeni  pituuden puolesta. 

Loppuuko 18" satulatolpan säädöt kesken enkä  näin ollen saa miellyttävää ajoasentoa ja toisaalta onkohan 20" kömpelö  ajaa maastossa vaikka siihen lyhyemmän stemmin vaihtaisikin? 18" kun noin muuten menisi koon puolesta parhaiten.

Kiitos vastauksista jo näin etukäteen!

t. antti

----------


## oderfa

Ite tilasin radonin zr team 6.0 koossa 18''. Tällä hetkellä suomessa matkalla fillariosaan kasattavaksi. Itellä se vaan saattaa olla liian pieni, eli voidaan tarvittaessa vaihtaa päittäin ;D

----------


## Keizii

Tein tilauksen about tunti sitten eli ei ole tulossa vielä hetkeen, niin  saattaa saada koonkin vaihdettua. Joudun joka tapauksessa näillä jalkojen mitoilla jonkinlaisen kompromissin tekemään, mutta en tiedä kumpaan suuntaan. Melkeinpä kolikon heitolla päätöksen tein.. :P

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Tääkin Radoni on aikas helvetin hyvän näköinen hintaansa nähden. Nyt tosin on enää 20" jäljellä, mutta jonkin aikaa sitten oli
> vielä 18":kin. Jos ei olisi jo toissa vuoden vastaavaa kuitu-Cubea niin kyllä tuollainen herkku kiinnostaisi.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1...k-sin-8-0.html



Itse rakentelin viime vuonna Black Sin rungosta itselleni jäykän sinkulan. Ihan hyvä tekele siitä tuli.

----------


## oderfa

Itse tajusin oletettavasti pienen koon liian myöhään ja he olivat jo ehtineet lähettää sen. Alkuviikosta luulisi olevan valmiina fillariosassa niin näkee onko sopiva, vai pitääkö palauttaa. Omat mitat siis 184/89.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Itse tajusin oletettavasti pienen koon liian myöhään ja he olivat jo ehtineet lähettää sen. Alkuviikosta luulisi olevan valmiina fillariosassa niin näkee onko sopiva, vai pitääkö palauttaa. Omat mitat siis 184/89.



Kuulostaa kovasti pieneltä. Itse ajelen 18" ZR Racella ja olen vain 170cm lyhyt.

----------


## maalinni

Minulla on zr race 7.0 mitoilla 184/84 20" tuumaisena. Menisi pienempikin koko.

----------


## Keizii

18" racessa näyttäisi olevan yhtä pitkä vaakaputki kuin 20" teamissa. Eli 20" team on ilmeisesti jonkin verran makaavampi kuin 18" team, mutta toisaalta jalat mahtuisivat 20" paremmin. En ole pitkään aikaan maastopyörällä ajanut enkä oikeastaan ole hirveästi oman vanhan Kona Koan lisäksi muita pyöriä kokeillut (en ole Konallakaan ajanut viimeiseen viiteen vuoteen juurikaan). Aikanaan tuli maastossa jonkin verran rymyttyä. Uskoisin pitäväni tuon 18" teamin hieman pystymmästä ajoasennosta ja pienemmästä rungosta, mutta pelkään että en saa korkeutta säädettyä kunnolla, kun inseamini on 88cm.

Maastossa ajon lisäksi tulee vedettyä paria pikkumiestä pyöräkärryssä. Maastopyörä ei ehkä ole tähän paras vaihtoehto, mutta yksin ajaessani haluan ajaa muuallakin kuin asfaltilla ja hiekalla.

----------


## jerko

Onko eroa käytännössä Radon ZR Race 5.0 29er & Radon ZR Race 6.0 29er vaihteilla? 6.0:ssa siis *SRAM X9*. 5.0:ssa: *Shimano XT RD-M780* & *Shimano SLX FD-M661-D*.

En ole ikinä ajanut pyörällä, jossa SRAM vaihteet..Shimanoista on kokemusta. Onko merkitystä harrastelijalle kummat ko. vaihteistoista löytyy pyörästä?
Kiitoksia etukäteen!  :Hymy:

----------


## H. Moilanen

Vain periaatteellisella tasolla. Molemmat toimivat hyvin ja kestävät käyttöä.

Seuraavaksi odotettavissa ianikuinen väittely em. merkkien paremmuudesa.

----------


## maalinni

Minun kokemuksen mukaan molemmat toimii erinomaisesti. Sramissa tykkään mekaanisesta tuntumasta ja äänestä.

----------


## FRE_A_K

> Onko merkitystä harrastelijalle kummat ko. vaihteistoista löytyy pyörästä?



Ei oikeastaan ole merkitystä. Yhtä hyvin pelittää. 
Shimano osia löytyy varmaankin hieman enemmän suoraan kaupan hyllyiltä kuin Sramia.
Shimanolla ei ole kisailuun tarkoitettuja kiertovaihtajia. Juu ja Sram on kalliimpi.

----------


## elasto

Ihan uusimpia Shimanoja en ole kokeillut, mutta voisin vertailla jotain vanhempia Shimanoja ja uudempia Srameja, joita nykyään käytän. Shimanoissa vaihtamisen tuntuma on jotenkin sellanen pehmeämpi ja jouheampi. Sram tuntuu taas enempi sellaselta työkalumaiselta ja vaihdot on jämäkämpiä. Itse olen tosiaan tykästynyt enempi tuohon Sramin tuntumaan. Molemmat kyllä varmasti pelittää hyvin, valinta on lähinnä makukysymys.

----------


## sakuvaan

Uusissa shimpoissa on selkeämmät indeksoinnit, ööbaut sama SRAMin kanssa nykyään.

Itse luulin etten tarvitse 2 toimista vaihtoa mutta kumman paljon sitä tulee käytettyä, niinkuin multiple releaseakin.

----------


## elasto

OK, eli tuntumakin ilmeisesti sit nykyään aika lähellä toisiaan.

----------


## sakuvaan

Isoin ero mitä väittäisin on shadow vaihtajat, niissä on todella paljon kapoisempi profiili mitä SRAMin vaihtajissa on.

----------


## elasto

Ilmeisesti Shimano on myös alkanut harrastaa jotain todella jäykkää takavaihtajan häkkiä joka ei kolista ketjua takahaarukkaan? Ainakin vanhoissa Shimanon takavaihtajissa mua häiritsi ne löysät vaihtajien jouset joiden takia ketju hakkasi maastossa viimistä päivää takahaarukkaan. Mun wanhassa X.0 9spd takavaihtajassa on niin jäykkä jousi ettei se ryskytä ketjua toisin kun vastaavan vuosimallin Shimanon vaihtajat.

----------


## sakuvaan

2012 XT ilman sitä plussaa ja MRP G2 ja eipä tuo kauheasti spöijjää, tietu plussalla menee jo niin jäykäksi että ehkä voi kyseenalaistaa alaohjurin tarpeellisuuden.

----------


## kolistelija

Mulla tuo 2012 XT kyllä on fillarin ärsyttävin metelin aiheuttaja. Ketju hakkaa ja pomppii kuin viimeistä päivää. Seuraava maasturiin liittyvä hankinta onkin tuo plussa XTR.
Muuten tuo XT on kyllä aivan loistava. sakuvaan mainitsikin jo nuo pari ominaisuutta joita ilman luulee voivansa elää, kunnes niitä oppii käyttämään.  :Hymy:

----------


## kha

Hei vaan pyöräfriikit(sillä hyvällä tavalla)! 

Hankin pari tässä lähimenneisyydessä Radon Race 6.0 29er:n 22" kokoisena ja kysyisin että mitä eroa tuolla koolla on käytännössä verrattuna esim kokoon 20"? Onko pienempi helpompi polkea ylämäissä? Tuoko suuri koko mahdollisesti jotakin etuja? Eroahan noilla ei ole kuin 15mm vaakaputkessa. Olen 185cm ja 70kg pitkäkätinen tapaus.

Olen erittäin samoilla linjoilla RayBan_:n kanssa pyörästä enkä siksi toista samoja asioita tässä. Nyt olisi harkinnassa vaihtaa tuohon lukkopolkimet ja slicksimmät renkaat, jotta saan tehostettua menoa kulkiessani pääasiallisesti asfaltti- ja hiekkateillä ja satunnaisesti pienemmillä poluilla. Onko jollakulla antaa suosituksia hyvistä hintalaatusuhteen omaavista osista ja liikkeistä? Suorat linkit tuotteisiin yksityisviestillä olisi varmaan paras vaihtoehto. Paljon kiitos Ystävällisyydestänne.

Onnellinen kaksysärin omistaja

----------


## Mantelimies

Hei,

sattuisiko kenelläkään olemaan Turun seudulla tai pääkaupunkiseudulla jotain Radonin 29eria koossa 20 tai 22 tai jotain R1-sarjan pyörää runkokoossa 58 tai 60, joita voisi mahdollisesti käydä pikaisesti kokeilemassa?

Olen 191cm pitkä, mutta harvinaisen persjalkainen (inseam vain 88cm), joten olen hiukan hukassa runkooon suhteen. Tarkoitus olisi vuoden sisään ostaa sekä uusi maantiepyörä että ensimmäinen maastopyörä, ja Radonin hinta-laatusuhde vaikuttaa aika hyvältä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Stage 6.0 on nyt syksyn loppuunmyynnissä. 1299 egeä täpäristä, jossa on Rokkarin SID-keula. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k88...0.html?mfid=52

----------


## Gieggoilija

Radon zr race 2013 mallit tulevat olemaan tälläisiä jos joku ei ole vielä nähnyt: http://www.radon-bikes.de/upload/201...esse_22438.jpg

----------


## kopone

> Hei,
> 
> sattuisiko kenelläkään olemaan *Turun seudulla* tai pääkaupunkiseudulla jotain Radonin 29eria koossa 20 tai 22 tai jotain *R1-sarja*n pyörää runkokoossa *58* tai 60, joita voisi mahdollisesti käydä pikaisesti kokeilemassa?



Moi! Meikältä löytyy R1 4.0, Kaarinassa tosin. Jos vielä tarvetta koeajolle, otapa yhteyttä.

----------


## Kettu-Pekka

> Moi! Meikältä löytyy R1 4.0, Kaarinassa tosin. Jos vielä tarvetta koeajolle, otapa yhteyttä.



Mitä oot tykänny Radonin nelosesta? Itellä on pyörä hankinnassa ja tuo on yhtenä vaihtoehtona.

----------


## kaskari

Olisiko PK-seudulla mahdollisuus koeajaa Radon ZR Race/Team 26-tuumaisena? Pyörä saisi olla joko 20" tai 22" tuumainen, niin saisi  haarukoitua oikean koon.

/Juha

----------


## Warlord

> Mitä oot tykänny Radonin nelosesta? Itellä on pyörä hankinnassa ja tuo on yhtenä vaihtoehtona.



Mulla on tuo myös harkinnassa, mielellään kuulisin kommentteja kun merkkinäkin tuo on mulle uppo-outo.

----------


## Gieggoilija

No kannattaa tilata vähä äkkii kun vielä valkoista saa. Musta taitaapi jo olla loppu. Itse tilasin r1 4.0:n ja tällä viikolla pitäisi tulla.

----------


## N-Man

Lähti viime viikolla tilaukseen ZR Race 6.0. Nyt kyselisin tietävämmiltä, tuleeko pyörän lähetyksestä vielä joku erillinen ilmoitus (+seurantakoodi) että tietää pyörän olevan matkalla vai tuleeko se vain kun on tullakseen?

----------


## Gieggoilija

Joo se tulee kolmannessa sähköpostissa, jossa on pdf tiedosto liitettynä. Siellä on sitten linkki suoraan seurantapalveluun. Tosin mulle tuli pyörä jo silloin kun siellä seurantapalvelussa luki 60% ja sen olisi pitänyt lukea 100% ja mennä ilmeisesti vielä itellalle.

----------


## snowfake

Kannattaa se vielä huomioida että sama seurantakoodi toimii myös Itellan seurannassa, joten loppumetrit pystyy tarkkailemaan sieltä  :Hymy:

----------


## N-Man

> Joo se tulee kolmannessa sähköpostissa, jossa on pdf tiedosto liitettynä. Siellä on sitten linkki suoraan seurantapalveluun. Tosin mulle tuli pyörä jo silloin kun siellä seurantapalvelussa luki 60% ja sen olisi pitänyt lukea 100% ja mennä ilmeisesti vielä itellalle.



Näköjään Radonin toimitus oli tällä kertaa jopa sähköpostia nopeampi  :Hymy: 
Pyörä nimittäin tuli tänään tasan viikko tilauksesta enkä kyllä ollut saanut mitään postia sen lähettämisestä. Mutta oli sitten sitäkin iloisempi yllätys perheen juniorille joka uutta pyörää jo odottikin malttamattomana...

----------


## mteho

Kuun lopulla ilmeisesti tulee julkistetaan 2013 malleja pyöristä, mutta milloinkahan uudet mallit tulevat myyntiin? Halpa 2012 Stage tai 2013 Slide/Stage saattaa olla seuraava pyörä jäykkäperän jälkeen.

Slidessa saattaisi olla joustoa jo vähän liikaakin, mutta toisaalta jos jäykkäperä jää toiseksi pyöräksi, niin ehkä se ei niin paljoa haittaisi. Värit ainakin olisi omaan silmään suht miellyttävät.

----------


## snowfake

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...3133978&type=3

Radonin maastureiden hintatiedot sekä osasta kuviakin. Mikäköhän tuo "1st generation" on jota lupaillaan helmikuulle? Sinkula?

----------


## samu88

kumpikohan se olisi tuosta stage 6:sta, 20" vai 22"? pituutta 186 ja jalan sisämittä 88. o_O eikä tule mihinkään extremeajoon vaan ihan juurikkopolkuja enempi ja hiekkateitä.

----------


## Chaoe

> kumpikohan se olisi tuosta stage 6:sta, 20" vai 22"? pituutta 186 ja jalan sisämittä 88. o_O eikä tule mihinkään extremeajoon vaan ihan juurikkopolkuja enempi ja hiekkateitä.



Mittaile tällä, http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/rahmengroesse.html#
20" vaikuttaa ihan sopivalta.

----------


## IncBuff

> kumpikohan se olisi tuosta stage 6:sta, 20" vai 22"? pituutta 186 ja jalan sisämittä 88. o_O eikä tule mihinkään extremeajoon vaan ihan juurikkopolkuja enempi ja hiekkateitä.



20" on polkuajoon passeli.

----------


## Oskari-

Tuli hommattua itselle R1 4.0 ja olen ollut kyllä pirun tyytyväinen. Kokemusta ei nyt ole vielä kertynyt pyörän kanssa kuin kourallinen lenkkejä ja yhdet kisat, mutta voin suositella todella lämpimästi. Hinta-laatu-suhde on mielestäni hyvin kohdallaan. Jos joku Savon suunnalla asusteleva on harkinnut kyseisen konkelin ostoa, niin Kuopioon saa tulla koeajamaan 56-kokoista nelosta.

----------


## kopone

> Tuli hommattua itselle R1 4.0 ja olen ollut kyllä pirun tyytyväinen. Hinta-laatu-suhde on mielestäni hyvin kohdallaan.



Joo, tuossa noi tärkeimmät, kun kyseltiin mielipiteitä fillarista. Tämä on itselleni ensimmäinen maantiepyörä, joten vertailupohjaa ei varsinaisesti ole. Reilun kuukauden tuo on minulla ollut, eikä ole mitään valittamista Nelosesta. Satula tuosta menee vaihtoon, mutta nämä nyt ovat mieltymysasioita.

Kokoja jos joku arpoo, mulla on 58 ja olen 184cm pitkä, kehon ja raajojen mittasuhteet kaiketi aika lailla sopusuhtaiset ja tavalliset. Tuo on täsmälleen oikea koko minulle. Hetken mietin 56:n ja 58:n välillä, mutta onneksi päädyin isompaan. Sinkulani (Kona) on 56 ja nämä ovat rungoiltaan lähes identtisen kokoiset, Radon on siis suhteellisen kompakti. Ja tuosta on toki varaa lyhentää stemmiä jne perusjippoja, jos on tarvis.

----------


## Miklo

Onko joku ketä Radonin pyörän on tilannut suoraan kotiin, käynyt huollattamassa pyöriä kivijalkaliikkeessä? Eli ei siis fillariosassa.. Varsinkin näin Turun alueella olisi kiva tietää että joku niitä suostuu huoltamaan. Itsellä harkinnassa tuo stage 6.0 ekaksi täpäriksi. Onko tietoa jollain että onko siinä lukittavat vaimennukset edessä ja takana?

----------


## PyöräIle

> Onko tietoa jollain että onko siinä lukittavat vaimennukset edessä ja takana?



Itsekin tuollaisen tilasin alkuviikosta. Bike-Discountin sivuilla valokuvissa mustassa värissä on edessä PopLock-vaijeri, mutta tilaamassani saman pyörän valkoisessa värissä taas ei. Saapa nähdä mitä sieltä tulee. Takanahan siellä taitaa olla vain propedal?-vipunen iskarissa, jota ei ainakaan edellisessä täpärissäni (RP23 tosin) täysin lukkoon saanut, aika kovaksi kyllä.

----------


## Miklo

Ostitko siihen lukon mukaan vai onko valmiina? Koitan nyt miettiä mitä kaikkea otan siihen samaan tilaukseen..

----------


## PyöräIle

> Ostitko siihen lukon mukaan vai onko valmiina? Koitan nyt miettiä mitä kaikkea otan siihen samaan tilaukseen..



En ottanut mitään muuta. Mutta lukko kannattaa toki laittaa samaan tilaukseen jos sitä ei vielä ole. Tässä on muutakin pientä tavaraa mitä kannattaa miettiä jos ei ennestään ole fillarivarusteita:

Iskaripumppu, satulalaukku, lokarit, sisureita, pieni pumppu/CO2-pumppu, rengasraudat, paikkarasia, pieni monitoimityökalu/kuusiovainsarja. Ketjunkatkaisin, pulloteline. Lukkopolkimet?

----------


## Miklo

Joo osa noista löytyy jo. Millainen lukko noihin sopii? Siis sellainen mikä kulkisi mukana vaivattomasti? E: löytyi jo

----------


## Snapcazz

Perskules, että polttelis tuo Radon R1 5.0!
Vaikka kuinka syvältä intervebin syövereistä kaivelee, niin ei tämän kovempaa tarjousta löydy (vielä) mistään. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...5-0.html?lg=en

Näyttäisi olevan hinta/laatu (ominaisuudet) -suhde kohdillaan. En ainakaan vielä ole törmännyt tässä hintaluokassa (1099,- + rahti) vastaaviin ominaisuksiin:
- paino alle 8kg
- Shimano Ultrega osasarja
- FSA Gossamer Pro Compact kammet
- Citec 300 aero kiekot

Vaikka ainakin geometria taulukon ja mittanauhan perusteella koko (53) natsaisi kohdilleen (174/80), niin vähän kuitenkin kuumottaa ostaa tonnin fillari ilman koeajomahdollisuutta. Laadullisesti tuossa on tuskin mitään eroa muihin Taiwanissa tehtyihin pyöriin nähden ja Bike-Discount on tuttu firma joten ainoa kysymysmerkki on tuo ajotuntuma. Ajofiilistä kun ei voi oikein internetissä kokea tai toisiin pyöriin verrata.

Jos jollakulla on kokemusta Radonin alumiinirungoista niin voisi jakaa kokemuksiaan. Rungon ja ajoasennon mukavuus pidemmillä matkoilla, "ketteryys" ja "kiihtyvyys" työmatkatempoilussa...?

----------


## znood

kokemus on opettanu että kannattaa ainakin slideen olla monta varakorvaketta mukana  :Hymy:  neljä on menny jo poikki kahden vuoden aikana. On todella hepposta tekoa.

----------


## msl

Hyvät Zr Race 29er rungon omistajat,

osaatteko sanoa millainen rengas menee taakse? Onko joku 2.25 Racing Ralph maximi? Mahtuisiko vaikka Ardent 2.4 jos olisi 2x10 setuppi tai jopa 1x10?

Tänks.

(Napinaa... mut on kasvatettu uskomaan, että runko on pyörässä aa ja oo. Hämää tän saitin hinku suositella Radonin pyöriä joka paikkaan ja jokaiselle, vaikka noista rungoista ei löydy puhetta yhtään. Hinta kiinnostaa ostamaan, mutta pirun vähän tietoa rungosta saa netistä ja kun koeajokaan ei onnistu niin aikamoista sikaa säkissä meininkiä...Saattaisin jopa ostaa pyörän ja heivata rungon. Halvempaa kuin osien ostaminen.)

----------


## Jani R.

> Perskules, että polttelis tuo Radon R1 5.0!
> 
> Vaikka ainakin geometria taulukon ja mittanauhan perusteella koko (53) natsaisi kohdilleen (174/80), niin vähän kuitenkin kuumottaa ostaa tonnin fillari ilman koeajomahdollisuutta. Laadullisesti tuossa on tuskin mitään eroa muihin Taiwanissa tehtyihin pyöriin nähden ja Bike-Discount on tuttu firma joten ainoa kysymysmerkki on tuo ajotuntuma. Ajofiilistä kun ei voi oikein internetissä kokea tai toisiin pyöriin verrata.



Kun et kerran ole lyhytjalkainen ja pitkäkäsinen, niin koko on juuri nappiin. Jos myöhemmin venyt, niin vaihda pidempi stemmi. Katselin noita mittoja isäpuoleni osalta, kun hänelle pitäisi löytää joku halpis-maantiepyörä. Ajaa nyt 56:lla vaikka 54-55 olisi lähempänä oikeaa. 56 koon runko on kumman lyhyt, vaakaputki vastaa omaa 54:sta.

Radonin ajotuntumasta oman maasturin osalta. Rungon ajofiilistä kuvaa parhaiten sana bulk, ei sielua eikä fiilistä. Osasarja kuitenkin toimii kevyesti ja nostaa hymyn huulille.

----------


## Herman

> Hyvät Zr Race 29er rungon omistajat,
> 
> osaatteko sanoa millainen rengas menee taakse? Onko joku 2.25 Racing Ralph maximi? Mahtuisiko vaikka Ardent 2.4 jos olisi 2x10 setuppi tai jopa 1x10?
> 
> Tänks.



3x10 ja Rocket Ron 2.25: vaihtajaan jää rakoa 6 mm ja runkoon 7 mm. Renkaan "oikea" leveys 57 mm.

----------


## Snapcazz

> Radonin ajotuntumasta oman maasturin osalta. Rungon ajofiilistä kuvaa parhaiten sana bulk, ei sielua eikä fiilistä. Osasarja kuitenkin toimii kevyesti ja nostaa hymyn huulille.



]

Tämä on helppo uskoa kun pyörä maksaa alle 1100€.
Miten sen sielun saa tuohon hintaan fillariin lisättyä, kun pelkät kiekot maksaa (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k63...r-shimano.html) 749€!!!

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ostaa maantiepyörä jossa on parempi (yleisesti kehutumpi) runko, mutta jossa on kiinni halvempaa palikkaa. Sitten ajan saatossa päivitää pyörää mieleiseksi. Mutta kun tallista löytyy jo tällä periaatteella ostettu cyclocrossari.

----------


## JustinTime

> Hyvät Zr Race 29er rungon omistajat,
>  osaatteko sanoa millainen rengas menee taakse? Onko joku 2.25 Racing Ralph maximi? Mahtuisiko vaikka Ardent 2.4 jos olisi 2x10 setuppi tai jopa 1x10?
>  Tänks.



Viime perjantaina laitoin Ardentin kokoa 2.4 taakse, ja vielä lauantaina pyörittelin kolmea eturatasta mukana. Ainakin rungon puolesta sinne olisi mennyt muhkumpikin gumes. Ainoaa hankausta lenkillä ilmaantui muutamien kivien ja polveni välillä.
Edit: 6-7mm turvaväliä niin takahaarukkaan kuin etuvaihtajaankin, ja renkaan mitattu leveys 60,5mm 2bar paineella.
Edit2: Kun ajaa ketjulinjan kevyimmälle välitykselle, niin etuvaihtajan häkin ja renkaan väliin jää ~4mm.

Jotta se isoin eturatas ei enää toimisi pohkeenraastimena, niin sunnuntaiaamuna edessä olikin 24-32-42 -ratastuksen tilalla 24-36-bashring -setti. Kunnon metsämöngintää en ole vielä ehtinyt uusilla välityksillä suorittaa, mutta piha-ajelusta jäi vieno käry, että ketjuille pitäisi saada vähän suorempaa työlinjaa. Metsämönginnässä 36 lienee liian iso, ja 24-hampaisen kanssa joutuu ketjun viemään aika ristiin pienille takarattaille. Ajan tuolla fillarilla myös välillä työmatkaa, ja 32-hampainen eturatas kun ei mielestäni asfaltille riittänyt.

Paletti on nyt sitten ehkä vähän hakusessa. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi tietysti kasvattaa myös tuo pienin eturatas, mutta toimisiko tuommoinen 28-36 -yhdistelmä, ja onko XT:n kampisetille olemassa 28-hampaista sisäratasta?

----------


## miku80

> 3x10 ja Rocket Ron 2.25: vaihtajaan jää rakoa 6 mm ja runkoon 7 mm. Renkaan "oikea" leveys 57 mm.



Eipä tuo 7mm kauheesti ole kun ottaa huomioon et on takakiekko 9mm pikalinkulla kiinni joka antaa kyllä reilusti periksi.. todennäkösesti kun ottaa renkaasta kiinni ja taivuttaa runkoa kohden niin ottaa suht helposti kiinni ja tekee sen myös ajaessa kun tarpeeksi kanttaa pyörällä.. en tuohon isompaa rengasta ainakaan ite menis laittamaan..

----------


## janneko

> ]
> 
> Tämä on helppo uskoa kun pyörä maksaa alle 1100€.
> Miten sen sielun saa tuohon hintaan fillariin lisättyä, kun pelkät kiekot maksaa (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k63...r-shimano.html) 749€!!!
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ostaa maantiepyörä jossa on parempi (yleisesti kehutumpi) runko, mutta jossa on kiinni halvempaa palikkaa. Sitten ajan saatossa päivitää pyörää mieleiseksi. Mutta kun tallista löytyy jo tällä periaatteella ostettu cyclocrossari.



Ei ole samat kiekot radonissa mitkä linkitit. Saksalaiset valmistajat myy pyörissään heille erikseen valmistettuja oem karvalakkiversioita hieman poikkeavilla mallinimillä, joten on helppo sekottaa.

----------


## PaH

> ....Paletti on nyt sitten ehkä vähän hakusessa. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi tietysti kasvattaa 
> myös tuo pienin eturatas, mutta toimisiko tuommoinen 28-36 -yhdistelmä, ja onko XT:n kampisetille olemassa 28-hampaista sisäratasta?



28-36 toimii. Sikäli kun XT:n pienimmän rattaan bcd on 64mm, niin siihen löytyy kyllä ratasta 28T:nä. Muistaakseni jopa Shimanon
omia löytyy, mut ainakin Specialites TA:n Chinookkia on tossa koossa.

----------


## msl

Rungon polkuhinta ei aina tarkoita huonoa runkoa, mutta jännä ettei rungoista ole ainakaan maastureiden osalta juuri kirjoiteltu. Kiitokset vinkeistä, sikäli rohkaisevia kommentteja etenkin tuo 2.4 Ardent! Ärsyttäviä yksityiskohtia huomaa monissa rungoissa: joihinkin menee nippanappa 2.2, joihinkin menisi isompikin, mutta inssi keksinyt laittaa jarruvaijerin pidikkeet putken renkaan puolelle jne. Näistä kun ei meinaa saada infoa. Kertokaa vaan lisää jos Radoneissa on joitakin todella ärsyttäviä yksityiskohtia mitkä jälkikäteen nyppii, kun on yleensä kaiketi sokkona ostanut.  

Niin ja noista halvempien 29 ZR Race kiekoista en myöskään oikein ole löytänyt infoa. Onko ihan ankkureita vai allaanko kuitenkin alle tai edes 2kg tuntumassa? 

Kunpa noissa 2013 malleissa ei olisi triplaa edessä...mutta taitaa olla.

----------


## JustinTime

> 28-36 toimii. Sikäli kun XT:n pienimmän rattaan bcd on 64mm, niin siihen löytyy kyllä ratasta 28T:nä. Muistaakseni jopa Shimanon
> omia löytyy, mut ainakin Specialites TA:n Chinookkia on tossa koossa.



Kiitos avusta. Itse en kuitenkaan löytänyt tuohon sisimpään mestaan saletisti sopivaa 28t-ratasta, tai sitten en vaan hiffaa jotain.

Vaikka joissain Shimanon rattaissa on sama 64mm bcd, niin Shimanon taulukkojen mukaan ne eivät kävisi tuohon 10sp FC-M780 -malliin. Tuo oma pienin ratas on pienellä offsetillä keskiratasta kohti, joten jääkö ilman offsettiä oleva ratas liian kauaksi keskirattaasta, jolloin ketju mahtuisi mahdollisesti rattaiden väliin?

Chinook taitaa myös olla ilman offsettiä. Toisaalta voinhan tilata "suoran" rattaan, ja ottaa spiderin vastinpinnasta offsetin verran matskua pois, mutta ostaisin mieluummin ihan aidosti istuvan mallin. Vääntäisikö joku mulle vielä rautakangesta/ratakiskosta/lyhtypylväästä, että onko tuohon sopivaa 28t sisäratasta olemassa?
Edit: Ratashuolista keskustelu siirtynyt tähän säikeeseen kuulumattomana YV-puolelle.

----------


## janneko

> Rungon polkuhinta ei aina tarkoita huonoa runkoa, mutta jännä ettei rungoista ole ainakaan maastureiden osalta juuri kirjoiteltu. Kiitokset vinkeistä, sikäli rohkaisevia kommentteja etenkin tuo 2.4 Ardent! Ärsyttäviä yksityiskohtia huomaa monissa rungoissa: joihinkin menee nippanappa 2.2, joihinkin menisi isompikin, mutta inssi keksinyt laittaa jarruvaijerin pidikkeet putken renkaan puolelle jne. Näistä kun ei meinaa saada infoa. Kertokaa vaan lisää jos Radoneissa on joitakin todella ärsyttäviä yksityiskohtia mitkä jälkikäteen nyppii, kun on yleensä kaiketi sokkona ostanut.  
> 
> Niin ja noista halvempien 29 ZR Race kiekoista en myöskään oikein ole löytänyt infoa. Onko ihan ankkureita vai allaanko kuitenkin alle tai edes 2kg tuntumassa? 
> 
> Kunpa noissa 2013 malleissa ei olisi triplaa edessä...mutta taitaa olla.



Jep tripla on eessä.

----------


## mteho

> Ei ole samat kiekot radonissa mitkä linkitit. Saksalaiset valmistajat myy pyörissään heille erikseen valmistettuja oem karvalakkiversioita hieman poikkeavilla mallinimillä, joten on helppo sekottaa.







> Radonin ajotuntumasta oman maasturin osalta. Rungon ajofiilistä kuvaa parhaiten sana bulk, ei sielua eikä fiilistä. Osasarja kuitenkin toimii kevyesti ja nostaa hymyn huulille.



Nämä kommentit jäivät mietityttämään kun mietin Radonin täpäriä (mahdollisesti 2013 slide). Onko noilla mitään väliä hupiajelijalle? Onko runko pelkkä välttämätön paha, jotta voidaan myydä pyöriä vai onko se vain tylsästi ei paras ja kehittynein, mutta ei huonokaan?

Mietityttää lähinnä voisiko satunnaiseen ajeluun saada enemmän vastinetta rahalle jollain toisella rungolla ja huonommilla osilla kun pelkkiä osia katsoessa ei vaihtoehtoja kauheasti tunnu samoissa hintaluokissa olevan.

----------


## Oksanen

> Nämä kommentit jäivät mietityttämään kun mietin Radonin täpäriä (mahdollisesti 2013 slide). Onko noilla mitään väliä hupiajelijalle? Onko runko pelkkä välttämätön paha, jotta voidaan myydä pyöriä vai onko se vain tylsästi ei paras ja kehittynein, mutta ei huonokaan?
> 
> Mietityttää lähinnä voisiko satunnaiseen ajeluun saada enemmän vastinetta rahalle jollain toisella rungolla ja huonommilla osilla kun pelkkiä osia katsoessa ei vaihtoehtoja kauheasti tunnu samoissa hintaluokissa olevan.



Omasta mielestä noiden Radonien rungoissa ei ole vikaa. Itellä on ainakin vuodenpäivät Slide pelannut hyvin, eikä rungossa ole ollut mitään sanomista (kuskilla painoa vähän alle 100kg). Pikku pätkän oon ajanut Trek ex 8:lla ja en rungoissa eroa huomannut. Trekissä on toisaalta mielestäni parempi jousitus-systeemi, mutta se onkin eri juttu. Myöskin testasin joskus Radonin jäykkäperää ja jos sitä vertaisin tuohon omaan Trekkiin (8500, vm.2009), niin ei se huonommalta tuntunut. En tosin tiedä millä tavalla tuo pyörän "sielu" tulee ilmi. Mielestäni nämä on näitä uskonasioita, siis tämä sielukkuus. Ja joidenkin mielestä nämä halvemman pään pyörämerkit on lähtökohtaisesti huonoja.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mietityttää lähinnä voisiko satunnaiseen ajeluun saada enemmän vastinetta rahalle jollain toisella rungolla ja huonommilla osilla kun pelkkiä osia katsoessa ei vaihtoehtoja kauheasti tunnu samoissa hintaluokissa olevan.



Suurin osa näiden Saksan postimyynti-ihmeiden ja muiden fillareiden hintaerosta tulee siitä, montako kertaa fillarilaatikkoa siirretään ja varastoidaan matkalla tehtaalta asiakkaalle. Nuo logistisen ketjun välivaiheet eivät ymmärtääksen paranna rungon laatua, vaikka hintaa tulee lisää helposti 50%.

----------


## Snapcazz

> _Ei ole samat kiekot radonissa mitkä linkitit. Saksalaiset valmistajat myy pyörissään heille erikseen valmistettuja oem karvalakkiversioita hieman poikkeavilla mallinimillä, joten on helppo sekottaa._



No voi saamari!

Tuntuikin vähän graalin maljalta tuo  R1 5.0. 
Bike-Discountista kun olisi (ilman runkoa) pelkät kiekot, osasarjan ja muut kilkkeet tilannut, niin olisi maksanut useita satasia enemmän kun tuo kompliitti fillari. Olisi ollut aika asiallinen paketti ja mikä tärkeintä, heti ostettavissa (kokoja saatavilla. vrt. Canyon).

Mitähän eroa noissa kiekoissa on? Ainakin Radonin omilla sivuilla oleva (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...7_.htm#details) kiekkojen esittelyteksti on pilkulleen sama kuin noiden Bike-discountin sivuilla myytävien Citecien (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k63...r-shimano.html).

Jos nimim. janneko:n väite pitää paikkaansa niin kysessä on aika törkeää asiakkaan harhaanjohtamista. Varsinkin kun Bike-Discount on Radonin (virallinen?) myyntikanava.

----------


## janneko

> No voi saamari!
> 
> Tuntuikin vähän graalin maljalta tuo  R1 5.0. 
> Bike-Discountista kun olisi (ilman runkoa) pelkät kiekot, osasarjan ja muut kilkkeet tilannut, niin olisi maksanut useita satasia enemmän kun tuo kompliitti fillari. Olisi ollut aika asiallinen paketti ja mikä tärkeintä, heti ostettavissa (kokoja saatavilla. vrt. Canyon).
> 
> Mitähän eroa noissa kiekoissa on? Ainakin Radonin omilla sivuilla oleva (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...7_.htm#details) kiekkojen esittelyteksti on pilkulleen sama kuin noiden Bike-discountin sivuilla myytävien Citecien (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k63...r-shimano.html).
> 
> Jos nimim. janneko:n väite pitää paikkaansa niin kysessä on aika törkeää asiakkaan harhaanjohtamista. Varsinkin kun Bike-Discount on Radonin (virallinen?) myyntikanava.



http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthr...-S-unterschied

Tuollahan ne erot selitetty.

----------


## IncBuff

Jaa nytkö jo alumiinisilla maastureilla on sielu  :Cool:

----------


## van damme

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k64...0.html?mfid=52
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...7-0.html?lg=en
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k88...7-0.html?lg=en
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...6-0.html?lg=en

Saako näissä pyörissä lukittua etujuosituksen niin ettei se liiku lainkaan vai antaako jousitus aina vähän periksi?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Muistaakseni rokkareissa lukitus antaa aina vähän perää. Itsellä tulee ainakin foxit mieleen jos jäykkää haetaan.

----------


## van damme

Joo vähän mietityttää miten tasaisella "vauhdikas" matkaaminen onnistuu jos pumput antaa periksi.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Ei siinä ole kuin pieni vara, alle sentti. Ei sen takia kannata pyörää hylätä, niin paljon se ei ajoon vaikuta.

----------


## msl

> En tosin tiedä millä tavalla tuo pyörän "sielu" tulee ilmi. Mielestäni nämä on näitä uskonasioita, siis tämä sielukkuus. Ja joidenkin mielestä nämä halvemman pään pyörämerkit on lähtökohtaisesti huonoja.



Itse en ainakaan tarkoittanut rungon laadukkuudella mitään sielujuttuja vaan hain ihan selkeitä rajoitteita, kuten huonosti sijoitetut vaijeripidikkeet, liian kapea takahaarukka, liian lähelle rengasta tehdyt haarukan sillat. Nää nyt tulee heti mieleen ja rajoittavat käytettäviä renkaita joskus kovastikin. Hyvä jos Radonin rungoissa ei ainakaan em ongelmia ole.

----------


## CamoN

> Joo vähän mietityttää miten tasaisella "vauhdikas" matkaaminen onnistuu jos pumput antaa periksi.



Käytännössä lukittu Rock Shoxin iskari joustaa painuman verran. Eli se painuu sen verran kasaan mitä on painuakseen kun kuski laskee painonsa pyörän päälle. Sen jälkeen kova isku voi lyödä lukon "läpi" turvallisuussyistä ja silloin iskari joustaa syvemmälle.

----------


## van damme

> Käytännössä lukittu Rock Shoxin iskari joustaa painuman verran. Eli se painuu sen verran kasaan mitä on painuakseen kun kuski laskee painonsa pyörän päälle. Sen jälkeen kova isku voi lyödä lukon "läpi" turvallisuussyistä ja silloin iskari joustaa syvemmälle.



Huomaako/vaikuttaako tuo miten esim lenkkeilyajoon verrattuna tavalliseen jäykkään etuhaarukkaan?

----------


## IncBuff

Miksi ostaa maastopyörä jos lenkkeilee sillä semmosessa maastossa missä ei joustoa tarvitse?

----------


## kolistelija

> Miksi ostaa maastopyörä jos lenkkeilee sillä semmosessa maastossa missä ei joustoa tarvitse?



Ööö.. jos sillä haluaa vaikka ajella myös pk-lenkit?

----------


## snowfake

Eipä se Reban tms keulan pieni liikkumavara se top5 murhe ole siinä lenkkeilyssä  :Hymy:  Kyllä se sen verran hyvin jäykkänä pysyy että hyvin ajelee asfaltillakin.

Mitä tulee noihin painoihin joita joku tuossa kovasti epäili, niin ihan hyvin sivuilla luvatut painot pitävät paikkaansa. Olisikohan omaan 5.0 29eriin luvattu spekseissä 12,0kg, tuohon kun lisäsi M520-polkimet, pullotelineen ja taisi satulakin vaihtua, niin oltiin jossain 12,5 kilossa vaa'alla punnittuna.

----------


## van damme

Testasin tänään kaverin vanhaa Nishikin hybridiä 20 kilometrin verran missä oli etujousitus ja olihan se aika epämiellyttävää ajaa vaikka lukossa oli eikä liikettä ollut kuin se vajaa 1cm. Jostain syystä en tykkää yhtään että etuhaarukka joustaa vaikka ajaisin maastossa. Eli jos etujousitettu pyörä lähtee tilaukseen niin vaihdan ensitöikseni haarukan joustamattomaan.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Joo vähän mietityttää miten tasaisella "vauhdikas" matkaaminen onnistuu jos pumput antaa periksi.



Kyllähän tasamaalla pääsee vaikka miten lujaa esim. pitkäjoustoisella täpärillä jousitukset auki. Reidestä se on kiinni enemmän kuin mistään jouston lukituksesta.





> Huomaako/vaikuttaako tuo miten esim lenkkeilyajoon verrattuna tavalliseen jäykkään etuhaarukkaan?



Eipä oikeastaan. Lukitusta tarvitaan oikeastaan vasta silloin kun ajetaan putkelta. Satulasta ajaen varsinkaan etuhaarukka ei tee pumppaavaa liikettä jos ajotekniikka on vähääkään hallussa.

----------


## Kettu-Pekka

Pyöritystä, pyöritystä...

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Testasin tänään kaverin vanhaa Nishikin hybridiä 20 kilometrin verran missä oli etujousitus ja olihan se aika epämiellyttävää ajaa vaikka lukossa oli eikä liikettä ollut kuin se vajaa 1cm. Jostain syystä en tykkää yhtään että etuhaarukka joustaa vaikka ajaisin maastossa. Eli jos etujousitettu pyörä lähtee tilaukseen niin vaihdan ensitöikseni haarukan joustamattomaan.



Öö... miksi sitten edes ostaa etujousitettua maasturia jos vaihdat keulan jäykkään? Osta suoraan täysjäykkä.

Edit. Oletko muuten ikinä ajanut maastossa? Kyllä siinä alkaa kaipaamaan etujoustoa jos ajaa muuallakin kuin asfaltilla. Täysjäykällä kädet tärisee kovemmassa menossa jo ihan kiitettävästi.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Testasin tänään kaverin vanhaa Nishikin hybridiä 20 kilometrin verran missä oli etujousitus ja olihan se aika epämiellyttävää ajaa vaikka lukossa oli eikä liikettä ollut kuin se vajaa 1cm. Jostain syystä en tykkää yhtään että etuhaarukka joustaa vaikka ajaisin maastossa. Eli jos etujousitettu pyörä lähtee tilaukseen niin vaihdan ensitöikseni haarukan joustamattomaan.



Villi arvaus: sulla on jonniin verran oikean pyöritystekniikan ja muunkin ajotekniikan opiskelua edessä. Ei se jousitus tee mitään turhaa, jos ei kuskikaan tee mitään turhaa.

Täpärissäkään ei tarvitse jousituksen lukitusta, jos ajaa satulasta.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Ei se jousitus tee mitään turhaa, jos ei kuskikaan tee mitään turha
> Täpärissäkään ei tarvitse jousituksen lukitusta, jos ajaa satulasta.



Jep, ja täälläkin aika moni maastoveikko ajaa melko pitkillä joustoilla (140mm-170mm molemmissa päissä.) eikä se jousto haittaa siirtymillä. Itse olen polkenut 160mm joustavalla pelillä monia kertoja pitkiäkin siirtymiä 23-25km/h keskarilla eikä sitä joustoa voi syyttää siitä että miksi ei kulkenut. Ainakaan paljoa. Toki saattaa vähän aikaa tuntua epämiellyttävälle pieni liike (ei siis tunnu satulasta) mutta kaikkeen tottuu. Oli nimittäin melkoinen järkytys kun testasin omaa täpäriä ekaa kertaa, sitä ennen ajanut 29er etujousitetulla. Mutta kuten sanoin kaikkeen tottuu.

Pyörää vaan tilaukseen että pääsee ajamaan!

----------


## CamoN

> Huomaako/vaikuttaako tuo miten esim lenkkeilyajoon verrattuna tavalliseen jäykkään etuhaarukkaan?



Näkisin sen niin että suuremman eron ajotuntumaan tekee rengas jos vertaillaan maastopyörärunkoon liitettyä lukittua joustokeulaa ja jäykkää keulaa. Joustokeula suodattaa tärinöitä ja värinöitä pois hieman jäykkää keulaa enemmän, mutta eipä niitä kamalasti käsiin välity jos alla on 2.0"-2.5" leveä maastorengas järkevillä paineilla. 28mm, 32mm tai vastaavan leveyden katurengas onkin vähän eri juttu, mutta sellaista ei ole tullut kokeiltua joustokeulan kaverina.

Omassa 29" täpärissä on joustoa 100mm kummassakin päässä. Keulana on Reba jossa on viisi- tai kuusiportainen painumavaimennus, se on aina yhden tai kahden pykälän päässä "täysin auki"-asennosta. Hyvin joustaa kun paineet on kohdallaan, tietysti nyökkii kun runttaa putkelta mutta ei se häiritse. Kuuluu asiaan.

----------


## van damme

> Öö... miksi sitten edes ostaa etujousitettua maasturia jos vaihdat keulan jäykkään? Osta suoraan täysjäykkä.
> 
> Edit. Oletko muuten ikinä ajanut maastossa? Kyllä siinä alkaa kaipaamaan etujoustoa jos ajaa muuallakin kuin asfaltilla. Täysjäykällä kädet tärisee kovemmassa menossa jo ihan kiitettävästi.



Jos ei löydy sopivaa mallia valmiiksi jäykällä keulalla.

Poluilla ja pururadalla tulee välillä ajeltua. Kyllähän se vähän tärisyttää mutta ei haitaksi asti.





> Villi arvaus: sulla on jonniin  verran oikean pyöritystekniikan ja muunkin ajotekniikan opiskelua  edessä. Ei se jousitus tee mitään turhaa, jos ei kuskikaan tee mitään  turhaa.
> 
> Täpärissäkään ei tarvitse jousituksen lukitusta, jos ajaa satulasta.



Miten ajat seisovilteen niin ettei jousitus pumppaa? Ei se jousitus paljoa tunnu liikkuvan kun istualteen ajaa. Tykkään mm kiihdyttää ylämäet seisovilteen ylös ja pumppaus on tuolloin todella ärsyttävää.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Et mitenkään mutta suoratankoisella ajaessa ajotekniikassasi on hiomista jos paljon ajat putkelta. Pyöritystä, ne mäetkin nousee paremmin. Ja epäilen tuon pyörän lötymistä, vaihdat vaikka renkaat mielummin kuin keulan.

----------


## van damme

Voikos noita etuhaarukoita käyttää enää muissa pyörissä jos ne on jo johkin pyörään kertaalleen asennettu? Ei viitsi tosiaan haarukoitakaan alkaa vaihtelemaan jos pitää heittää 300€:n etuhaarukka pois eikä sitä voi myydä eteenpäin.

----------


## van damme

> Et mitenkään mutta suoratankoisella ajaessa ajotekniikassasi on hiomista jos paljon ajat putkelta. Pyöritystä, ne mäetkin nousee paremmin. Ja epäilen tuon pyörän lötymistä, vaihdat vaikka renkaat mielummin kuin keulan.



Pyöritystä? Mukava vaihtaa ajoasentoa välillä seisovilteen ja ottaa bar endeistä kiinni. Tulee vähän eri lihaksille rasitusta samalla. Vähän sama idea kun hiihtämisessä. Tasaiset ja loivat ylämäet perinteisellä ja jyrkemmät nousut luistelemalla.

Aikamoista säätämistä tosiaan tulee joka tapauksessa olemaan, kun pitää kuitenkin ne grip shiftit asentaa. Pitää olla oikeanlaiset vaihteet jne joten kaikki mallit ei tuostakaan syystä käy.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Voi, ainut rajaava tekiä on putken lyhyys. Jos on liian lyhyt on vähän huono asentaa toiseen. Yleensä sopii, varsinkin saman tyyppisiin pyöriin.

----------


## van damme

> Voi, ainut rajaava tekiä on putken lyhyys. Jos on liian lyhyt on vähän huono asentaa toiseen. Yleensä sopii, varsinkin saman tyyppisiin pyöriin.



No tuo tieto helpottaa jo vähän. Sopiva pyörä oikealla vaihdesarjalla siis riittää etuhaarukasta riippumatta  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Pitää vielä ottaa tarkat mitat omasta rungosta niin pääsee paremmin vertailemaan muihin malleihin. Mitä nopeasti eilen vertasin mittoja kaverin jousitettuun hybridiin niin ei päämitoissa ainakaan hirveästi eroa ollut, mutta silti ajoasento oli paljon korkeampi ja omaan makuun todella huono. Sekin siis oli Nishkin malli.

Alkaa menemään jo off topiciksi. Pitää kirjoittaa jatkoviestit omaan ketjuun...

----------


## TheMiklu

Täysjäykkä 29er sikula vaan kehiin. Ei tartte vaihdella vaihtajia toisen tyyppisiin, joustot keulassa hoituu rengastuksella ja saa ajaa ylämäet(kin) putkelta!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tmile

Kisakuskit tms. xc-maratooni kuskit ajavat ylämäkiä aika paljon putkelta. Ja esim. Jämi84 kisassa kärkipäässä oli paljonkin täysjäykkiä pyöriä. Itse tykkään myös ajaa maastopyörällä keula lukossa putkelta, asento on erilainen ja mielestäni parempi kuin maantiepyörällä putkelta ajaessa. Olen myös usein unohtanut keulan lukkoon, ei sitä välttämättä huomaa kuin vähän pahemmissa paikoissa.

Esim. On-Onelta löytyy paljon täysjäykkää keulaa, ja keulan vaihto on aika helppo ja nopea homma, n. 10min parhaimmillaan. Jos ei tarvi putkia katkoa.
http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/forks/rigid_forks

----------


## jjyrki

Prin hiilikuituisen 29-keulan saa bike24.tä muistaakseni alle 200:lla.

----------


## van damme

On tullu mittailtua niskahikeä ja vertailtua Radonin malleihin ja kyllähän tuo 18" lähimpänä on. Noissa Radonin MTB:ssä pitäisi laittaa penkin putkea reilu 19cm näkyviin että saisi saman pituuden polkimiin kun omassa pyörässä (nishikissä näkyvillä nyt 17cm eli "seat tube length" on 2cm pidempi kuin Radoneissa), mutta eikai se vielä liian paljoa ole? Nishikin penkissä oli vain juuri tuolla 19cm kohdalla merkintä maksimipituudesta. Taitaa olla tosin enemmän ulkonäkökysymys kun käytössä on Syntacen putki?

Voi olla että joutuisi vielä uuden pidemmän stemmin (ei hajua suomennoksesta) ostamaan riippuen minkä pituinen Radonissa on valmiina. 120mm eli pisin Syntacelta pitäisi olla niin saisi saman pituuden penkistä kahvoille kuin Nishikissä. Nishkissä on 13cm pitkä stem, mutta yläputki taas sentin verran lyhempi.

Voisiko joku 18":n ZR Racen tai Black Sinin omistaja mitata paljon ohjaustangon putken keskeltä (käsikahvan kohdalta) on matkaa maahan? Myös tuon stemin pituus kiinnostaisi jos joku jaksaa nähdä vaivaa  :Hymy:

----------


## jamoo

> Onko joku ketä Radonin pyörän on tilannut suoraan kotiin, käynyt huollattamassa pyöriä kivijalkaliikkeessä? Eli ei siis fillariosassa.. Varsinkin näin Turun alueella olisi kiva tietää että joku niitä suostuu huoltamaan. Itsellä harkinnassa tuo stage 6.0 ekaksi täpäriksi. Onko tietoa jollain että onko siinä lukittavat vaimennukset edessä ja takana?





 Itseänikin kiinnostaa näiden pyörien kasaus Turun alueella, mitenköhän suhtauhtuvat jos kiikuttaa tuon postissa saapuneen paketin jonnekin liikkeeseen, kasaavatko ja mihin hintaan? Minne liikkeeseen? ja entäs tuo huolto?

----------


## maalinni

kyllä kai kaikki osaa eturenkaan ja ohjaustangon kiinnittää itsekin?

----------


## van damme

Saakohan tota ZR Racea niin että tanko olisi alkuperäisessä koossa ja stemin pituuden voisi valita myös itse? Itellä kun pitää olla se 640mm leveä (eli alkuperäisessä koossa oleva) tanko ja (pisin) 120mm stemmi niin menisi luultavasti nuo osat heti vaihtoon jos pyörän tilaisin "tehdasasetuksilla".

----------


## snowfake

> Itseänikin kiinnostaa näiden pyörien kasaus Turun alueella, mitenköhän suhtauhtuvat jos kiikuttaa tuon postissa saapuneen paketin jonnekin liikkeeseen, kasaavatko ja mihin hintaan? Minne liikkeeseen? ja entäs tuo huolto?



Hankalaa tulee olemaan elämä maastopyörän kanssa jos noin pieniä huoltojakin varten pitäisi jatkossa viedä pyörä liikkeeseen  :Hymy:  Ohjainlaakerin kiristys ja etupyörän asennus on ihan hyvä opetella, ja pakko sitä keulaakin on osata itse säätää.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> kyllä kai kaikki osaa eturenkaan ja ohjaustangon kiinnittää itsekin?



Jos ei osaa, ei todellakaan kannata lähteä maastoon.

----------


## Miklo

> Itseänikin kiinnostaa näiden pyörien kasaus Turun alueella, mitenköhän suhtauhtuvat jos kiikuttaa tuon postissa saapuneen paketin jonnekin liikkeeseen, kasaavatko ja mihin hintaan? Minne liikkeeseen? ja entäs tuo huolto?



Tilasin tuollaisen Stage 6.0 alkuviikosta, ensi viikolla toivottavasti on perillä. Totesin myös tuosta huollosta, että aika pitkälti perushuollot ja säädöt pystyn tekemään itse ja jos en niin voi kysyä neuvoa vaikka täältä.. Tuon kasaamisen tosiaan pitäisi pystyä tekemään omin käsin, joten en nähnyt syytä kierrättää pyörää Fillariosan kautta. Olisi tullut 60e lisää hintaa ja pidempi toimitusaika. Voin kertoa kokemuksia lisää kun pyörä on perillä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Saakohan tota ZR Racea niin että tanko olisi alkuperäisessä koossa ja stemin pituuden voisi valita myös itse?



Saa. Valkkaat haluamasi tangon/stemmin ostoskoriin pyörän kanssa ja suorita ostos. Pyörän saavuttua kokoa pyörä tilaamillasi tangolla/stemmillä ja myy pyörän vakio-osat uusina osina haluamassasi paikassa pois.

----------


## van damme

Bike discountista vastasivat että 640mm tanko ja 100mm stemmi. Eli ainoastaan stemmin vaihtoa pitää suunnitella jos 18" malliin päädyn. 20" pärjäisii varmaan 100mm mallilla.

----------


## van damme

Jää kyllä tuo Black Sin hommaamatta kun takuuta ei ole kuin 2 vuotta. ZR Racella takuuta 5 vuotta. Lisäksi ZR Race 8:ssa on SRAMin vaihteet mihin käy suoraan SRAMin uudet gripshiftit. Hintaa ZR Racella on tällä hetkellä 200€ enemmän.

----------


## Tctic

Mikä noista ZR Race sarjan pyöristä on hintalaatusuhteeltaan paras eli saako rahalle vastinetta jos ostaa race 6.0:n sijasta race 8.0:n tai 10.0:n? Ja onko 6.0:ssa jotain erityisen huonoja osia jonka takia sitä ei kannattaisi ostaa? Yksi vaihtoehto on black sin, mutta niissä saa maksaa muutamasta sadasta grammasta 500€:a.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-race-6-0.html 949€
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-race-7-0.html 1199€
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-race-8-0.html 1499€
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...race-10-0.html 1999€

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mikä noista ZR Race sarjan pyöristä on hintalaatusuhteeltaan paras eli saako rahalle vastinetta jos ostaa race 6.0:n sijasta race 8.0:n tai 10.0:n? Ja onko 6.0:ssa jotain erityisen huonoja osia jonka takia sitä ei kannattaisi ostaa?



Enpä bongannut 6.0:n osalistasta yhtään palikkaa, jonka takia filo kauppaan jäisi. Suurimmat käytännön erot kalliimpiin taitavat olla kiekoissa. Crossrideilläkin ajelee. Itse jossain määrin budjettitietoisena yksilönä ottaisin noista 6.0:n. Parempia kiekkoja voi sitten metsästellä myöhemmin, jos niille tarvetta joskus ilmenee.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Kutosessa on paremmat kiekot kuin seiskassa. Foorumilta löytyy liikaakin juttua noiden Shimanon napojen lyhyestä elinkaaresta. Crossridet eivät ole kevyimmät kiekot, mutta hillittömän kestävät.

----------


## kolistelija

Kuutosella ajaessa takavaihtajan päivityskeppi käy paljon kalliimmaksi kuin seiskalla.

----------


## msl

> Kuutosella ajaessa takavaihtajan päivityskeppi käy paljon kalliimmaksi kuin seiskalla.



Eh.. Ymmärsinköhän väärin? Ei kai sitä pakko ole x0 takavaihtajaa tohon 6.0:aan ostaa jos orkkis hajoaa? Tällä perusteella kaikki kalliimpia osia käyttävät pyörät on pare jättää kauppaan...

----------


## sakuvaan

No ei, x9 toimii ihan yhtä hyvin.  :Hymy: 

siksi mulla ei ole ikinä mitään hipo takavaihtajia pyörissä, XT, x9, niillä mennään.

----------


## Tctic

Melkein pitäisi päästä testaamaan jotain noista zr race sarjan pyöristä ja oikeastaan myös Skeen ja/tai Stage 7.0:t, mutta mahdotontapa se on Suomessa.  :Irvistys:  Varsinkin Stage 7.0:n palikat vaikuttaisivat tasaisen hyviltä ja hinta ei kuitenkaan olisi aivan mahdoton (1699€). Minun käyttöön välttäisi varmasti pelkkä kunnollinen etujousto, mutta epäilen vahvasti, että jään kaipaamaan myös takapään jousitusta jos ostan parin tonnin pyörän.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...stage-7-0.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...skeen-7-0.html

----------


## N-Man

> Mikä noista ZR Race sarjan pyöristä on hintalaatusuhteeltaan paras eli saako rahalle vastinetta jos ostaa race 6.0:n sijasta race 8.0:n tai 10.0:n? Ja onko 6.0:ssa jotain erityisen huonoja osia jonka takia sitä ei kannattaisi ostaa? Yksi vaihtoehto on black sin, mutta niissä saa maksaa muutamasta sadasta grammasta 500€:a.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-race-6-0.html 949€
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-race-7-0.html 1199€
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-race-8-0.html 1499€
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...race-10-0.html 1999€



Minusta puhtaasti hinta-laatusuhteeltaan 6.0 on paras. Ylös päin mentäessä toki joku osa aina muuttuu tai paranee mutta mitään radikaalia parannusta ei niillä saa. Toki lisäinvestoinnin kannattavuus on aina suhteessa myös lompakon kestokykyyn joten mitään absoluuttista totuutta asiassa ei ole. Mutta 6.0 on pyörä jolla varmaan ajaa osienkin puolesta ihan tyytyväisenä pitkään. Kotimaasta hankkien saa laittaa helposti 1.5k€ että saa saman tasoista osaa.

----------


## kolistelija

> Eh.. Ymmärsinköhän väärin? Ei kai sitä pakko ole x0 takavaihtajaa tohon 6.0:aan ostaa jos orkkis hajoaa? Tällä perusteella kaikki kalliimpia osia käyttävät pyörät on pare jättää kauppaan...



sakuvaan tuossa yllä jo kertoi miten asian kanssa kannattaa menetellä. Mutta toki tuonhintaisen takavaihtajan hajoittaminen kirpaisee, vaikka sen korvaisikin halvemmalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## van damme

Mitkähän näistä kannattais hommata (polen yleensä lenkkareilla/skedekengillä):

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k62...e-bearing.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k62...ls-silver.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k62...ver-black.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k62...ver-black.html

Hyvin pitkälti samanoloisia vaikka kaikissa pieniä eroja onkin. Mitenköhän on painojen laita?

Miten nuo halpikset eroaa esim Shimanon mallista: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k62...s-pd-mx80.html

Ainakin Radonin halpikset vaikuttaa kuvien perusteella kevyemmiltä.

edit: Tuleeko noissa Radonin pyörissä muuten mitään polkimia mukana?

"The displayed Shimano SPD pedals are not included!" ja spessuissa lukee: "Pedals: Aluminium Platform". Eli ilmeisesti jotkut noista halpis alumiineista tulee pyörän mukana.

----------


## duris

> "The displayed Shimano SPD pedals are not included!" ja spessuissa lukee: "Pedals: Aluminium Platform". Eli ilmeisesti jotkut noista halpis alumiineista tulee pyörän mukana.



Näin juuri

----------


## van damme

Niillä pärjää sitten ainakin näin alkuunsa.

----------


## N-Man

> edit: Tuleeko noissa Radonin pyörissä muuten mitään polkimia mukana?
> 
> "The displayed Shimano SPD pedals are not included!" ja spessuissa lukee: "Pedals: Aluminium Platform". Eli ilmeisesti jotkut noista halpis alumiineista tulee pyörän mukana.



Meillä ainakin tuli Radonin mukana sellaiset tavalliset peruspolkimet joita monissa halvemmissa pyörissä tapaa olla ostettaessa. Eli niillä voi hyvin kokeilla pyörää ja ajellakin jonkin verran mutta eivät ne mitkään varsinaisnaiset "maastoflätit" ole.

----------


## Tebb0

Mites nää 29:t, häviääkö jossain merkittävästi, jos miettii saman hintaista 26 ja 29. Esimerkiksi ZR Race 29er 6.0 vs tuo ZR race 6.0. Kestääkö nuo kiekot isompana heikommin tai muuta vastaavaa? Tässä paha kliseinen aloittelijan ongelma, ottaako jäykkäperä 26 vs 29, vaiko sitten nipistää pahasti budjettia ja suoraan täysjostoa alle. Pyörällä tarkoits koluta eritasoistia polkuja ja laajentaa ennenkaikkea lenkkitasoiseen talvipyöräilyyn maantiepyöräilyn rinnalle.

----------


## kevytlenkki

Tämä liittyy käänteisesti Radonin pyöriin  :Vink: 

Eli mistä paikasta kannattaisi katsoa seuraavaksi vastaavaa hinta / laatu suhdetta kuin Radonilla? Ja Reba ois kiva myös hintaan 899.
Myös edeltävässä viestissä olevaa ZR Race 29er 6.0 katselin aluksi, mutta kun kokoja on tarjolla tasan yksi ja sekin 16" - jää pieneksi.

Vai kannattaako tässä vaan rauhallisesti odotella, että tulee taas varastoon jotain uusia malleja vai mikä on Radon-eksperttien arvio?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Uudet mallit tulee varmaan loka-marraskuussa myyntiin.

Fun-Corner ja PedalOn on varmaankin seuraavat kohteet. Molemmista löytää joskus hyviä tarjouksia.

----------


## van damme

Minkälaisen tukijalan ZR Raceen saa kiinni? Radon ei näytä valmistavan omaa mallia.

----------


## maalinni

> Minkälaisen tukijalan ZR Raceen saa kiinni? Radon ei näytä valmistavan omaa mallia.



EEIIII!!!!

Muotipoliisi pamputtaa.

----------


## van damme

> EEIIII!!!!
> 
> Muotipoliisi pamputtaa.



No tämä nyt oli tiedossa  :Leveä hymy:  käytännölinen se kuitenkin on.

ps. asennan myös pirikellon!

----------


## maalinni

on miullakin radonissa iso ja kiiltävä pirikello... lähinnä koiria varten.

----------


## IncBuff

> No tämä nyt oli tiedossa  käytännölinen se kuitenkin on.



Onko? Itselläni ei ole ollut vuosiin yhdessäkään fillarissa jalkaa. Syyt seuraavat a) Pyörä kaatuu helposti kun joku tönäisee, kaikki ne on niin heppoisia b) Pyörä pitää saada johonkin kiinteään kiinni joten se nojaa kuitenkin johonkin

Maasturissa se on muutenkin vain tiellä jos on tarkoitus poluilla ajaa.

----------


## Miklo

Laitetaas nyt tähän mennessä tulleita kokemuksia:

Stage 6.0 tilattu 28.8 ja perille tuli 6.9 , kävin eilen hakemassa postista kun en ollut kotona toimituksen aikaan. Eilen kokosin pyörän, mikä oli todella helppoa (tanko kiinni, polkimet kiinni,etukiekko kiinni) tämän jälkeen alkoi ihmettely jarrujen suhteen, koska molemmat jarrut jätetty säätämättä. Eli etu- ja takalevyt olivat molemmat kieroja ja palat laahasivat. Tänään sitten olin kaverin luona ja katsottiin yhdessä pyörää läpi. Tuntui siltä että jarrut ovat todella hankala saada asiallisesti säädettyä. Etujarrun kanssa tappelimme jonkin verran, koska ilman painoa saimme säädöt kohdalleen mutta ajossa laahasivat. Tähän selvisi syy kun otimme etukiekon pois ja huomasimme että etunavassa n. 2 mm välystä. Noh tämän jälkeen napojen kiristys ja uusi säätö.

Vaihteet olivat säädetty sinnepäin mutta pienellä hienosäädöllä selvittiin. Pyörässä muutama muukin outo juttu havaittu, vaijerit laitettu osaksi nippusiteillä kiinni vaikka rungossa on paikat "oikeille" kiinnitysklipsuille. Myös etujarrun letku oli todella solmussa ja jouduin irrottamaan jarrusatulan jotta sai sen kulkemaan suoraan.

Maastossa en ole vielä ehtinyt käymään, enkä usko että menen ennen kuin olen käynyt läpi kaikki pultit ja ruuvit itse läpi, sillä osa ruuveista tuntui olevan todella löysällä, varsinkin jarrusatuloissa.

Paljon oli säädettävää, jos olisin asunut pk seudulla, olisi tuo ehdottomasti kannattanut kierrättää Fillariosan kautta.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Mitkäs jarrut ja navat pyörässä on?

Tuo nippusiteiden käyttö on täysin perusteltua. Ne oikeat klipsut tuppaavat välillä irtoilemaan. Nippusiteillä vaijeri- ja letkukiinnityksistä tulee ns. pomminkestäviä.

----------


## mikkopoika

Mikä juttu näitten ZR Team 6.0 ja 7.0 mallien välillä on? Erot hinnoissa melko olemattomia. Pääosa osista (mm. runko, vaihteet, kiekot) molemmissa samat... Vuosimalli 2013 on kuitenkin halvempi kuin 2012. Uusi (2013) 6.0 maksaa 600 €, 2012 malli 750 €. Uusi 7.0 taas 800 €. 2012 7.0 888 €.

Onko mallien tasoerot muuttumassa, vai onko tuo vaan ennakkotilaajan etua (tulee myyntiin marraskuun alussa)?

----------


## JustinTime

Keula nyt ainakin on Team-version vuoden 2012 painoksessa hiukan kalliimpi, kun verrataan vuoden 2013 mallistoon.

----------


## samu88

Mites tuossa Stage 6.0:ssa tuo takaiskari ei jousta milliäkään? Onko siinä jonkin sortin lukitus? Ohjelappuset mitkä tuli mukana ni ei oikein selvinnyt mikä siellä on... :/

----------


## PyöräIle

> Mites tuossa Stage 6.0:ssa tuo takaiskari ei jousta milliäkään? Onko siinä jonkin sortin lukitus? Ohjelappuset mitkä tuli mukana ni ei oikein selvinnyt mikä siellä on... :/



Se sininen vipu on ProPedal, ja alla oleva punainen paluuvaimennus. Kaikilla noiden vipujen asennoilla on omassani joustoa ainakin jonkun verran. Onko sulla iskaripumppua tai saatko jostain lainaan, kannattaisi varmaan ensin katsoa paineet kohdilleen.

----------


## samu88

> Se sininen vipu on ProPedal, ja alla oleva punainen paluuvaimennus. Kaikilla noiden vipujen asennoilla on omassani joustoa ainakin jonkun verran. Onko sulla iskaripumppua tai saatko jostain lainaan, kannattaisi varmaan ensin katsoa paineet kohdilleen.



Juu on iskaripumppu. Pitänee ne paineet käydä kattoos kohilleen, mut mulla oli pieni luulo et tuskin tehtaan jäljiltä olisi semmoset paineet ettei yhtään anna periksi..  :Sekaisin:

----------


## rontikainen

> Laitetaas nyt tähän mennessä tulleita kokemuksia:
> 
> Stage 6.0 tilattu 28.8 ja perille tuli 6.9 , kävin eilen hakemassa postista kun en ollut kotona toimituksen aikaan. Eilen kokosin pyörän, mikä oli todella helppoa (tanko kiinni, polkimet kiinni,etukiekko kiinni) tämän jälkeen alkoi ihmettely jarrujen suhteen, koska molemmat jarrut jätetty säätämättä. Eli etu- ja takalevyt olivat molemmat kieroja ja palat laahasivat. Tänään sitten olin kaverin luona ja katsottiin yhdessä pyörää läpi. Tuntui siltä että jarrut ovat todella hankala saada asiallisesti säädettyä. Etujarrun kanssa tappelimme jonkin verran, koska ilman painoa saimme säädöt kohdalleen mutta ajossa laahasivat. Tähän selvisi syy kun otimme etukiekon pois ja huomasimme että etunavassa n. 2 mm välystä. Noh tämän jälkeen napojen kiristys ja uusi säätö.
> 
> Vaihteet olivat säädetty sinnepäin mutta pienellä hienosäädöllä selvittiin. Pyörässä muutama muukin outo juttu havaittu, vaijerit laitettu osaksi nippusiteillä kiinni vaikka rungossa on paikat "oikeille" kiinnitysklipsuille. Myös etujarrun letku oli todella solmussa ja jouduin irrottamaan jarrusatulan jotta sai sen kulkemaan suoraan.
> 
> Maastossa en ole vielä ehtinyt käymään, enkä usko että menen ennen kuin olen käynyt läpi kaikki pultit ja ruuvit itse läpi, sillä osa ruuveista tuntui olevan todella löysällä, varsinkin jarrusatuloissa.
> 
> Paljon oli säädettävää, jos olisin asunut pk seudulla, olisi tuo ehdottomasti kannattanut kierrättää Fillariosan kautta.



Itsekin vielä odottelen Stagea, joka Fillariosan kautta onneksi tulee.... ei mitään kokemusta 2000-luvun pyörän huoltamisesta.....viime yönä jo ajelin smoothisti kantojen yli.... :Nolous:

----------


## akottila

Mäkin odottelen Stagea. 28.8. tilasin ja Fillariosan kautta tulee. Toivottavasti jo ensiviikolla. Ajankuluksi olen katsellut lokareita. Olen päätymässä tilaamaan Rosesta SKS grand D.A.D. eteen ja Topeak mudgard xc11 taakse. Lisäksi ajattelin hommata uudet polkimet Shimano SPD-PD-M324 (voi käyttää lukkopolkimina ja tavallisina, pyöräyttämällä ympäri). Kengät lukkopolkimiin pitäis vielä etsiä.

----------


## Miklo

Noniin eli Stage 6:ssa siis on Formula RX vaihteet ja napa on Mavickin ilmeisesti. Tänään oli ekan maastoajon aika ja ainakin iskaripaineet ovat todella kovat, vaikka tilasin omalle painolle valmiit säädöt. Onneksi on iskaripumppu. Mutta palataan noihin jarruihin, eli pidin toivoa yllä että ne rupeaisivat pelaamaan pienen lenkin jälkeen, mutta kun ei. Jarru ei pidä säätöjään yhtään ja laahaa koko ajan sekä edestä että takaata. Olen kokeillut satulan irroittamista, pumppaamista ja kiinnittämistä, jopa palat ovat olleet irroitettuna, mutta ei vaan lähde pelaamaan. Täytyy laittaa reklamaatiota Bike discountiin ja katsoa mitä tapahtuu.. pyörää on myös säätänyt pari "ammattilaista" (toinen koonnut toista tuhatta pyörää Huntterilla) jotka eivät osanneet sanoa mikä vikana.

----------


## IncBuff

> Lisäksi ajattelin hommata uudet polkimet Shimano SPD-PD-M324 (voi käyttää lukkopolkimina ja tavallisina, pyöräyttämällä ympäri).



Noilla ei sitten maastoajossa tee mitään muuta kuin turhauttaa itseään.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Miklo: Katso, että männät liikkuvat symmetrisesti.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Noilla ei sitten maastoajossa tee mitään muuta kuin turhauttaa itseään.



Komps. Maastoajoon joko lukot molemmille puolelle tai sitten ei ollenkaan. Käämi siinä palaa, kun yrittää arpoa oikeaa puoliskoa polkimesta. 

Tästä polkusimet: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k41...r.html?mfid=43

... ja jos niistä polkimista halua modata väliaikaisesti flätit niin sitten myös tällaiset tilaukseen: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k53...2.html?mfid=43

----------


## samu88

Elikkä tuli 28.8 tilattua tuo stage 6.0 bike-discountista, ja 6.9 oli fillari kotiovella.  Eli tuli suhtkoht nopeasti tuli.

----------


## N-Man

> Noniin eli Stage 6:ssa siis on Formula RX vaihteet ja napa on Mavickin ilmeisesti. Tänään oli ekan maastoajon aika ja ainakin iskaripaineet ovat todella kovat, vaikka tilasin omalle painolle valmiit säädöt. Onneksi on iskaripumppu. Mutta palataan noihin jarruihin, eli pidin toivoa yllä että ne rupeaisivat pelaamaan pienen lenkin jälkeen, mutta kun ei. Jarru ei pidä säätöjään yhtään ja laahaa koko ajan sekä edestä että takaata. Olen kokeillut satulan irroittamista, pumppaamista ja kiinnittämistä, jopa palat ovat olleet irroitettuna, mutta ei vaan lähde pelaamaan. Täytyy laittaa reklamaatiota Bike discountiin ja katsoa mitä tapahtuu.. pyörää on myös säätänyt pari "ammattilaista" (toinen koonnut toista tuhatta pyörää Huntterilla) jotka eivät osanneet sanoa mikä vikana.



Minähän en pyöristä yhtä paljon ymmärrä kuin ammattilaiset mutta jotenkin maalaisjärki sanoo että jos jarrut laahaavat kaikista säätöyrityksistä huolimatta niin vikamahdollisuuksia ei ole kauhean paljon. Eli ainoa järjellinen selitys minkä minä keksin on se että männät eivät mene täysin sisään jolloin jarrupalojen väli jää niin ahtaaksi että niitä ei saa säädettyä laahaamattomiksi. Ihan uusien palojen kanssa kun tuota väliä ei kauheasti ole ylimääräistä.

Itsellä tuli sama ongelma eteen kun vaihdoin vanhaan pyörään uusia jarrupaloja. Liekö ollut niin että uudet tarvikepalat olivat aavistuksen paksummat kuin originaali-palat, mutta en ensin meinannut saada millään jarruja laahaamattomiksi vaikka männät oli putsattu ja rasvattu ja näyttivät kyllä palautuvan normaalisti.. Sain kuitenkin toimimaan kun ensin painoin palat irti molemmat männät varmasti sisään ruuvetaltalla ja sitten vielä palat kiinnitettynä väänsin paloja useaan kertaan erilleen myöskin ruuvarilla ja pumppailin aina välillä. Lopulta männät suostuivat menemään aina niin sisään että jarrut sai lähes laahaamattomiksi. Luonnollinen kuluma sitten "söi" loputkin pienestä laahauksesta.
Tai onhan noita muitakin selityksiä alkaen kieroista jarrulevyistä tai vinoista jarrusatuloista mutta ne eivät tunnu kauhean todennäköisiltä koska vika on sekä edessä että takana...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Minähän en pyöristä yhtä paljon ymmärrä kuin ammattilaiset mutta jotenkin maalaisjärki sanoo että jos jarrut laahaavat kaikista säätöyrityksistä huolimatta niin vikamahdollisuuksia ei ole kauhean paljon. Eli ainoa järjellinen selitys minkä minä keksin on se että männät eivät mene täysin sisään jolloin jarrupalojen väli jää niin ahtaaksi että niitä ei saa säädettyä laahaamattomiksi. Ihan uusien palojen kanssa kun tuota väliä ei kauheasti ole ylimääräistä.



Varsin loogista. Vaihdoin juuri omaan fillariini jarrupalat ja jo vain laahasi. 

Ekan kunnon lenkin jälkeen ei enää laahannut.

----------


## tune

> Minähän en pyöristä yhtä paljon ymmärrä kuin ammattilaiset mutta jotenkin maalaisjärki sanoo että jos jarrut laahaavat kaikista säätöyrityksistä huolimatta niin vikamahdollisuuksia ei ole kauhean paljon. Eli ainoa järjellinen selitys minkä minä keksin on se että männät eivät mene täysin sisään jolloin jarrupalojen väli jää niin ahtaaksi että niitä ei saa säädettyä laahaamattomiksi. Ihan uusien palojen kanssa kun tuota väliä ei kauheasti ole ylimääräistä.



  Myös ilma jarrujärjestelmässä voi johtaa laahaamisongelmiin. Jos ilmaa on vain vähän se voi olla hankala huomata, kun jarrujen tuntumaan ei välttämättä tule suurta eroa. Mutta pienikin määrä ilmaa voi johtaa jarrumäntien heikkoon palautumiseen ja sen seurauksena tavallista pienempään ilmaväliin palojen ja levyn välillä. Jos jarrumännät ei vaan ylipäätään mene tarpeeksi syvälle (tai toinen mäntä painuu takaisin toista jarrumäntää sisään painaessa) niin järjestelmässä on todennäköisesti liikaa nestettä. Jarrujen ilmaus voi myös olla tehty systemaattisesti lievästi pieleen tai muuten huonosti (mikä ei ole ennenkuulumatonta), joka voi selittää sen että ongelmaa on molempien päiden jarruissa.

----------


## Miklo

Noniin sen verran päästiin asiassa eteenpäin, että molemmissa jarruissa vain toinen puoli männistä liikkuu.. Toinen liikkuu ehkä hieman, mutta ero toiseen on todella huomattava.

----------


## van damme

Onko ZR Race 8.0:ssa IS vai PS "disc mount"?

----------


## mteho

Viikolla 42 eli lokakuun puolivälissä alkaisi näemmä saamaan 2013 malleja. Samalla alkanut mietityttää, että hankkisiko samalla tuommoisen 175mm joustavan Swoopin vaikka järki sanoo, että 175mm joustoa alkaisi olla jo liikaakin kun ei täällä nyt niin hurjia alamäkiä löydy :|

Viikon 42 siis bongasin täältä: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...e-150-9-0.html

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Noniin sen verran päästiin asiassa eteenpäin, että molemmissa jarruissa vain toinen puoli männistä liikkuu.. Toinen liikkuu ehkä hieman, mutta ero toiseen on todella huomattava.



Tässä se syylinen sitten onkin. Nyt vain joudut pitämään paremmin liikkuvaa mäntää paikallaan kun pumppaat toista puolta edestakaisin. Puhdistaminen esim. brakecleanerilla ja voitelu jarrunesteellä edesauttavat.

Ja kerro terveisiä nille "ammattimiehille". :Hymy:

----------


## akottila

Tiistaina tuli viesti Fillariosasta, stage 6.0 oli kasattuna odottamassa. Toimituksen lähetyksen vahvistusta ei koskaan tullut. Tänään sitten hain. Pelaan kuin Sveitsiläinen kello. Olen erittäin tyytyväinen. Ajoasento on mukavan rento, jollaisen halusinkin. F.osassa suositeltiin lukkopolkimia. Pitäneen hakea niin pääsee testaamaan. Poplock:n oli laitettu (kuvassa ei ollut, mutta tekstissä oli maininta). Harmi kun illalla satoi ja ei ehtinyt pidempää lenkkiä heittää. Paineet iskareissa säädin itselle sopivaksi, olit kyllä nekin lähes oikeat. Ja kahvoja vähän kääntelin itselle sopiviksi. Toivottavasti huomenna pääsee pidemmälle lenkille. Toivottavasti innostus kestää ja ei rupea taas kaipaamaan moottoria. Viimeksi kun oli 10 vuotta sitten sama huuma päällä, johti se lopulta 1100 kuutioiseen customiin, parin pienemmän pyörän kautta, josta nyt kyllä olen jo luopunut. Vanhaan fillariin corratecin etujousto ajattelin vaihtaa katurenkaat, josko silläkin tulisi sitten ajeltua. Stage tuntu kyllä aika kivalta tielläkin ja lukot jousissa toimii hyvin, on lähes jäykkä lukoilla.

----------


## Miklo

> Tässä se syylinen sitten onkin. Nyt vain joudut pitämään paremmin liikkuvaa mäntää paikallaan kun pumppaat toista puolta edestakaisin. Puhdistaminen esim. brakecleanerilla ja voitelu jarrunesteellä edesauttavat.
> 
> Ja kerro terveisiä nille "ammattimiehille".



Jeesh, homma toimi noilla neuvoilla ihan hyvin. Eihän tuo levyjarrujen rakenne niin mystinen ollutkaan millaisena sitä alunperin pidin. Jatketaan säätämistä ja ennen kaikkea pitäisi päästä ajamaan nyt kunnolla..

----------


## akottila

Tänään pääsin ensimmäistä kertaa kokeilemaan stage 6.0. Ajelin n. tunnin polkuja ja asfaltilla muutaman kilometrin, ennen kuin pimeys yllätti . Jarruista tykkäsin paljon, tehokkaat ja jarruttaa tasaisesti koko pyörän pyörrähdyksen ajan. Vaihteet napsahteli suht muakavasti. Jousitus tasoitti aika mukavasti, mutta tuntui hieman pintakovalta, tosin asfaltilla meni niin ettei jousia huomannutkaan, ilman lukkoja. Kotona katsoin että takajousi oli ilmeiseti käynnyt pohjassa asti. No ainakin koko iskarin liike tuli käytettyä hyväksi, mutta en tiedä kuuluuko tämä asiaan, muutamaa kivistä mäkeä laskin ja ehkä se niissä pohjasi. Täytyy tutustua säätämiseen enemmän ja kokeilla muuttaa paineita. Paineet on taulukosta omalle painolle n. 85 kg säädetty. Ennen ostoa kävin testamassa corratecin pyörää ja jousitus oli pehmeämpi, mutta en tiedä paljon painetta oli ja ajoin suht lyhkäisen lekin pääasiassa asfaltilla. Loppufiiliksenä jäi Radonista positiivinen tunne ja pyörän hinta/ominaisuudet/laatu on juuri mitä odotinkin saavani.

----------


## orc biker

Terve! Piti ihan rekisteröityä, jotta pääsen kysymään paremmin pyörän osista perillä olevien mielipidettä. 

Ajattelin jokin aika sitten ostaa Radonin ZR Race 29er 5.0:n, mutta sehän oli loppunut aikoja sitten. Se olisi ollut pyörä juuri minulle. Sopivaa laatua sopivaan hintaan. Nyt näyttää ilmestyneen kuitenkin 2013 vuoden malli. Hinta on sama, mutta minun perus kuluttajan silmiini se näyttää surkeammalta. Edellisessä oli Reba RL ja nyt on Recon silver. Tämä on minusta suurin muutos. Edellisessä oli Hollowtech II -keskiö ja nyt Octalink. Onko sillä hirmuisesti väliä edes huoltamiseen, mutta lähinnä kai siihen (jos mihinkään). Ajattelin kuitenkin pitää seuraavaa pyörääni pitkäääään, niin ehkä uudempaan teknologiaan löytyisi paremmin osia yli vuosikymmenen päästä. Jarrut ovat myös vaihtuneet Shimanosta Avidiin. Ilmeisesti ei huono muutos. Mutta tuo keula nyppii pahasti. 

Mitä olette mieltä? Kuvittelenko vain, vai eikö 2013 malli ole yhtä hyvää vastinetta rahoille? Jos näin on, niin tietysti tulee kiusaus miettiä kalliimpia malleja. Niitä (29er Race) ei ole vielä julkaistu sivuilla, mutta taisin jostain katsella, että ainakin jossain mallissa oli PressFit-keskiötä, joka ei oikein innosta minua. Voi olla, että olen vain ennakkoluuloinen, mutta jos ei muuta, niin onpahan taas jokin uusi viritys, josta minä en ymmärrä mitään. 

Onko näissä Radoneissa yleensä muuten millainen ajoasento? Pysty? Pitkä? 29erissä näyttää olevan ainakin pidempi vaaka yläputki kuin vastaavassa 26-tuumaisessa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Jousitus tasoitti aika mukavasti, mutta tuntui hieman pintakovalta, tosin asfaltilla meni niin ettei jousia huomannutkaan, ilman lukkoja. Kotona katsoin että takajousi oli ilmeiseti käynnyt pohjassa asti. No ainakin koko iskarin liike tuli käytettyä hyväksi, mutta en tiedä kuuluuko tämä asiaan, muutamaa kivistä mäkeä laskin ja ehkä se niissä pohjasi.



Harvemmin se iskari aivan pohjaan asti menee. Viimeinen sentti vaatii jo melkoisen rutistuksen.





> Täytyy tutustua säätämiseen enemmän ja kokeilla muuttaa paineita. Paineet on taulukosta omalle painolle n. 85 kg säädetty.



Etupään herkkyyttä voi säätää haarukan miinuspaineita säätämällä. Liian pieni miinuspuolen paine aiheuttaa pintakovuutta. 

Takaiskarissa kannattaa varmistaa siitä punaisesta namiskasta ruuvaamalla, että paluuvaimennus ei ole liian nopea. 

Taulukkolukemat voi jättää omaan arvoonsa. Perussääntö on 25% painuma ("sag") joustossa pyörän päällä istuessa. Pätee sekä eteen että taakse. 

Eikun säätämään  :Hymy:

----------


## rontikainen

Samanlaista pintakovaa pompottamista oli itselläkin etuhaarukassa taulukkosäädöillä. Takapää oli bueno!! 

25 % hmmm...tuota täytyy kokeilla heti duunin jälkeen...ton ohjeen ku painas jokaisen iskarin kylkeen, niiin tulis paljon pienempi taulukko ja mahtuis paljon isompi iskarin merkkitarra!!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## van damme

> Taulukkolukemat voi jättää omaan arvoonsa. Perussääntö on 25% painuma ("sag") joustossa pyörän päällä istuessa.



Eli 100mm haarukan pitäisi painua 2,5cm kun pyörän päälle istuu?

----------


## kolistelija

> Eli 100mm haarukan pitäisi painua 2,5cm kun pyörän päälle istuu?



Voi toki olla 15mm tai 35mm ajotavasta ja mieltynyksistä riippuen.

----------


## van damme

> Voi toki olla 15mm tai 35mm ajotavasta ja mieltynyksistä riippuen.



Vaikuttaakos tuo säätö siihen kuinka paljon haarukka painuu lukossa?

----------


## IncBuff

Ei vaikuta.

----------


## akottila

Kiitos hyvistä ohjeista. Etupäähän piti hieman lisätä painetta, takapää oli ok. Täytyy testata takaiskarin paluuvaimennuksen säätöä eri asennoissa. Sekin on nyt taulukko (5-6) asennossa 6. Etupää vaikutti nyt paremmalta. Etuiskarissa on kätevä % näyttö painumalle ja taulukko perussäädölle. Aluksi jaksaa hieman hifistellä  :Hymy: .

----------


## akottila

No niin. Nyt tuli testailtua jousitusta hieman enemmän. Paluuvaimennuksella on valtava merkitys jousituksen toimivuuteen ja ajamiseen. Jos vaimennusta ei käytä olo on kuin kengurun selässä, pyörä pomppii ylös alas. Kun taas sopivalla paluuvaimennuksella pyörä toimii tasaisella lähes kuin jousittamaton pyörä ja metsässä imaisee epätasaisuudet lähes huomaamatta. Jos jouset säädetty suht oikein, ei lukkoja tarvitse mielestäni käyttää asfaltilla ollenkaan. Seurasin asfaltilla jousitusta ja kun säädöt oli omalle painolle sopivat, eivät jouset joustaneet polkiessa ollenkaan. Metsässä käytös oli miellyttävän sivistynyttä, puiden runkojenkin (10-15 cm) yli pystyi ajamaan satulalla istuen. Hieman mietitytti miten täysjouston kanssa pärjää asfaltilla, nyt tiedät että upeasti. Pieni miinuskin Radonista löytyi, etuvaihtajan vaijeri hankasi runkoon. Käänsin vaijerin alaohjaimen toisin päin ja laitoin vielä teflon liukupintateippiä, kun vaijerin ja polkimien putken väliin jäi vain pieni n. 1 mm rako. Jos jakssa hifistellä niin voisi tilata uuden alaohjaimen, mutta luulempa että saa jäädä näin. Antoi kyllä negatiivisen kuvan pyörän laadusta.

----------


## rontikainen

Jehna! Löysinpä minäkin kohtuu säädöt etupumppuun. Ensin ihmettelin, että hukkaako miinuspuoli paineita, kun täytön jälkeen katosi aina 30 %. Mutta ne poistuvatkin iskaripumppua irrottaessa sen pienen sihahduksen myötä. Pluspuolella onkin suurempi ilmatilavuus, joten sihaus ei pudota paineita yhtä tuntuvasti.

Ei ihan viimeisen päälle koottu ollut meikäläisen yksilö, kun etuvaihtajan joutui säätämään täysin uudestaan - vaihteita ei ollut kuin reilut 20, ja eturenkaassa on pyörimissuunta väärä.  :No huh!:

----------


## miku80

Ei siinä pumpun irrotuksessa pitäis keulasta paineita kadota vaan kun laitat pumpun kiinni niin imasee keulasta ilmaa sinne pumppuun ja sen takia näyttää jokusen psi:tä vähemmän..

----------


## rontikainen

Kyllä se vaan meikäläisellä noin käy, kun 130 tuuppaa, niin 100 jää...

----------


## alteregoni

> Ei ihan viimeisen päälle koottu ollut meikäläisen yksilö, kun etuvaihtajan joutui säätämään täysin uudestaan - vaihteita ei ollut kuin reilut 20, ja eturenkaassa on pyörimissuunta väärä.



Jos on Schwalben gummit niin niissä on ainakin osassa pyörimissuunta merkattu niin, että se on eri onko nakki takana vai edessä. Voipi hämätä se merkintä.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^Nonnii, laitoinpa sitten ralliranet taakse ekan kerran oikein päin, sitten rupesin epäilemään ja vaihdoin väärin päin, nyt pitää asentaa kolmannen kerran ja taas oikein päin. Hyvä kuitenkin, että asia tuli esille. Kiitos siitä  :Hymy:

----------


## akottila

Tilasin iskaripumpun pyörän mukana. Giyo GS-01. Siinä on vipu jolla venttiilin neula painetaan alas, kun pumppu on ensin ruuvattu kiinni venttiilliin. Vastaavasti kun paine on oikea voi vivulla sulkea venttiilin ja vasta tämän jälkeen irroittaa pumpun. Musta idea on loistava ja paineet eivät pääse karkuun. Suosittelen. Ainut pieni miinus on että letku on aika lyhyt, kuten suurimassa osassa pumppuja. Hinta oli 19.90.

----------


## Juskola

Normaalisti iskaripumppu sulkee venttiilin auki ruuvatessa ennenkuin tiivistys aukeaa. Ei siinä mitään erillistä venttiilin neulan kontrollia tarvita.

----------


## IncBuff

2013 malleja näkyy tippuvan vähitellen bike-discountin sivuille. Siellä on nyt jo niitä kaivattuja 29:ä ennakkotilattavissa. Vähän on osalista tuossa 5.0:ssa heikentynyt viime vuodesta, mutta lienee edelleen hinta/laatu-suhteeltaan kärkeä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Normaalisti iskaripumppu sulkee venttiilin auki ruuvatessa ennenkuin tiivistys aukeaa. Ei siinä mitään erillistä venttiilin neulan kontrollia tarvita.



RS:n pumppu kyllä päästää vähän ilmaa välistä, tai siis ainakin minun kappaleeni. Sen voi tuntea ihan sormilla kun suhahdus kuuluu. Ei se kuitenkaan niin paha ole että se käyttöä haittaisi.

----------


## FRE_A_K

> RS:n pumppu kyllä päästää vähän ilmaa välistä, tai siis ainakin minun kappaleeni. Sen voi tuntea ihan sormilla kun suhahdus kuuluu. Ei se kuitenkaan niin paha ole että se käyttöä haittaisi.



Juu, kyllä mullakin tapaa laiskasti suhahtaa, mutta siellä aina samat paineet näyttää silti olevan.

Tuli kaverille jo suositeltua tuota 29'' 5.0-konkelia, hintakaan kun ei kovin paha ole...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## IncBuff

Onhan siellä pumpun letkussa painetta kun sen irroittaa niin jo sen takia suhahtaa.

----------


## kolistelija

> Onhan siellä pumpun letkussa painetta kun sen irroittaa niin jo sen takia suhahtaa.



Juu, mutta mistäs ne ilmat tulevat kiinnittäessä?

----------


## IncBuff

Sieltä haarukasta.

----------


## kolistelija

> Sieltä haarukasta.



Jos nyt tarkennan hieman. Tuolla minun pumpulla voi vaikka tyhjentää haarukan niin että ruuvaa sen oikeaan kohtaan ja odottelee kun haarukka tyhjenee. En tiedä kuuluuko sen olla sellainen, kun täällä kerrotaan paremmin toimivista.
Ei se kuitenkaan haittaa käyttöä.

----------


## IncBuff

Mulla on tuollainen Canyonin mukana tullut pumppu jota en jaksa uskoa kovin laadukkaaksi, mutta enpä ole huomannut että sillä tuollainen onnistuisi. Pitänee jossain vaiheessa kokeilla.

----------


## Chaoe

> Mulla on tuollainen Canyonin mukana tullut pumppu jota en jaksa uskoa kovin laadukkaaksi, mutta enpä ole huomannut että sillä tuollainen onnistuisi. Pitänee jossain vaiheessa kokeilla.



Ainakin omasta Canyonin pumpusta löytyy nappula josta saa tyhjennettyä haarukan. Sellasia käsipumppuja ei olekkaan josta ei tulisi pientä pihahdusta pumppua laitettaessa kiinni. Painepumput on sitten erikseen.

----------


## tune

Itselläkin on muutama iskaripumppu, joista toinen on Rockshoxin pumppu ja toinen jokin nimetön (mutta kaikin puolin laadukkaalta vaikuttava pumppu). Rockshoxin pumppu kyllä päästää vähän painetta (vuotaa) kiinnittäessä/irroitettaessa hieman siitä riippuen mihin keulaan tai iskariin sen ruuvaa kiinni (venttiilien mitoitukset heittää sen verran että kaikissa tapauksissa ei kuitenkaan päästä). Nimetön pumppu toimii kaikkiin tähän mennessä kokeilemiini venttiileihin ja iskareihin kunnolla ja ei vuoda edes hitaasti venttiiliin kiinni ruuvatessa. Jos iskaripumpun "suuttimen" tiiviste kuluu/vaurioituu niin vuotamista voi myöskin ilmetä ja "suutin" jossa on erillinen venttiilin neulan kontrolli voi olla joissain tapauksissa luotettavampi (joskaan itsellä ei ole koskaan ko. mallista pumppua ollut käytössä). Oikein toimiva iskaripumppu ei kyllä vuoda hitaastikaan kiristäessä, kuten jo todettiinkin.

----------


## orc biker

> 2013 malleja näkyy tippuvan vähitellen bike-discountin sivuille. Siellä on nyt jo niitä kaivattuja 29:ä ennakkotilattavissa. Vähän on osalista tuossa 5.0:ssa heikentynyt viime vuodesta, mutta lienee edelleen hinta/laatu-suhteeltaan kärkeä.



Tätä yllä vähän ihmettelin, mutta en tainnut asetella sanojani riittävän selvästi, joten yritän uudelleen.

Recon -> Reba. 799 € -> 999 €. Kannattaako? Onko miten merkittävä parannus? 

Samalla saa jonkin Pressfit-keskiön ("Attached", mitähän siihen on tarkalleen ottaen kiinnitetty?). Mielipiteitä näistä? Minua tuo ei oikein ajatuksena viehätä. Mieluummin ottaisin ne kierteet. 26":n pyörissä saisi edelleen Reban 799 € pyörään. Taitaa siis 29ereissä olla varaa pyytää reilummin hintaan, kun taas 26" on edelleen tiukemmin kilpailtu luokka.

----------


## edvardo

Nyt pitäis päästä kokeilemaan poluilla ja metsäteillä polkemista edullisesti.

Mitä eroa tällä http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-6-0.html ja tällä http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-7-0.html

Onko mitään järkeä odotella tota uutta 7.0 mallia vai laitanko vanhan kutosen tilaukseen?
Mitä muuta tarviketta kannattais tilata mukaan maastolenkeille?

----------


## IncBuff

> Tätä yllä vähän ihmettelin, mutta en tainnut asetella sanojani riittävän selvästi, joten yritän uudelleen.
> 
> Recon -> Reba. 799 € -> 999 €. Kannattaako? Onko miten merkittävä parannus? 
> 
> Samalla saa jonkin Pressfit-keskiön ("Attached", mitähän siihen on tarkalleen ottaen kiinnitetty?). Mielipiteitä näistä? Minua tuo ei oikein ajatuksena viehätä. Mieluummin ottaisin ne kierteet. 26":n pyörissä saisi edelleen Reban 799 € pyörään. Taitaa siis 29ereissä olla varaa pyytää reilummin hintaan, kun taas 26" on edelleen tiukemmin kilpailtu luokka.



Tuosta Attached keskiöstä ei ole hajuakaan mitä tarkoittaa, mutta mielestäni tuo tuo 200€ kannattaa käyttää 6.0:aan ja ehkäpä vielä SRAM-versioon jos vain pystyy kun 5.0:n keulana on Reconin halvempi silver versio joka painaa reilusti yli 2kg. Lisäksi saa paremmat kiekot.

----------


## orc biker

Minä en edes löydä valmistajan sivuilta noita "SUN Ringle RAdium MA QR/QR" -vanteita. 

Mikähän se näistä on:

http://www.sun-ringle.com/mtb/

SRAM-versiossa erona näyttävät olevan sen odotettavn lisäksi vain jarrut 6.0:n Shimano-versioon.

----------


## akottila

> Nyt pitäis päästä kokeilemaan poluilla ja metsäteillä polkemista edullisesti.
> 
> Mitä eroa tällä http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-6-0.html ja tällä http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-7-0.html
> 
> Onko mitään järkeä odotella tota uutta 7.0 mallia vai laitanko vanhan kutosen tilaukseen?
> Mitä muuta tarviketta kannattais tilata mukaan maastolenkeille?



Suosittelen lämpimästi täysjousitettua. Ajoin itse muutaman vuoden etujousitetetulla ja sain vastikään täysjousitetun. Ero on valtava ja nyt tuntuu, että etujousitettu ei metsään oikein edes sovi. Käy koeajamassa täysjoustoa, ennen kuin teet päätöksen.

----------


## rontikainen

> Jos on Schwalben gummit niin niissä on ainakin osassa pyörimissuunta merkattu niin, että se on eri onko nakki takana vai edessä. Voipi hämätä se merkintä.



No voe perskules! Näinhän se on, kun Schwalben sivuilta kaivelee: "Driving and braking forces operate in different directions. That is why certain tires are fitted in opposite rotating directions when used as front and rear tires." -Hyvä etten seineille hyppinyt!! Hyvä, että täällä on osaavaa porukkaa...

----------


## akottila

Stage 6.0:n vaihteet eivät toimineet kunnolla. Ketjut pomppi pois rattaalta pakan ja rungon väliin ja vaihteet vaihtuivat viiveellä ja rutisten. Vaijerin kireyttä muuttamalla ei löytynyt optimaalista säätöä, vaan kaiken laista ihmeelistä toimintaa ilmeni esim. ketjut saattoivat pomppia kahden rattaan välillä vaikka ei vahdetta vaihtanut. Rupesin tutkimaan asiaa niin selvisi että vaihtajat eivät olleet säädetty oikein. Äärirajojen rajoitus oli pielessä edessä ja takana. Myös takavaihtajan etäisyys ratas pakasta(säätö b, sram x9:ssä) pitäisi olla n. 6 mm mutta olikin n. 25 mm. Tuli negatiivinen kuva pyörän kasaushuollosta, jossa mm. pitäisi vaihteet piti säätää. Kolmas ongelma oli, että etuvaihtajan vaijeri hankasi runkoon, jonka sain ohjuria kääntämällä korjattua. Toivottavasti ei muuta ilmene. Radonista on muodostunut kuva, laadukkaista osista välttävästi kasattu pyörä. Tilasin vielä varuille Shimanon teflon pinnoitetut vaihdevaijerit ja niiden suojakuoret, jotka ajattelin vaihtaa jos vaihteissä edelleen ilmenee jotain. Kysyin valmistajalta minkä tasoiset alkuperäiset vaijerit (jagwire merkkiset) ovat, mutta eivät ole vielä vastanneet.

----------


## CamoN

> Kysyin valmistajalta minkä tasoiset alkuperäiset vaijerit (jagwire merkkiset) ovat, mutta eivät ole vielä vastanneet.



Jagwiret pitäisi olla ihan hyvät perustason vaijerit, ei todellakaan mitään kaikista halvinta sontaa. Esimerkiksi Spessun pyörissä kuuluvat perusvarusteluun ilmeisesti kautta linjan. Omassa Spessussa kumpikin vaihdevaijeri kulkee keskiön alta ja olen jossain kohtaa kesää saanut toisen vaijerikuoren uloimman kierroksen rikottua johonkin. Toistaiseksi toimii vielä mukisematta mutta uudet kuoret on jo ostoskorissa odottamassa Tilaa-painikkeen painallusta.

----------


## jamoo

> Hankalaa tulee olemaan elämä maastopyörän kanssa jos noin pieniä huoltojakin varten pitäisi jatkossa viedä pyörä liikkeeseen  Ohjainlaakerin kiristys ja etupyörän asennus on ihan hyvä opetella, ja pakko sitä keulaakin on osata itse säätää.



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...63#post1909463 Tämänkö takia huoltoja tarviikin osata, kun pyörä on jo uutena huoltokunnossa? Onko laatu näin huonoa kuinka usein radoneissa?  :Vink:

----------


## Oksanen

^ite ostin vuosi sitten Slide 6.0:n ja ei ole vieläkään tarvinut vaihteistoa säätää. Ajettu kuitenkin noin 2000km. Muutenkin kaikki oli hyvässä kuosissa jo pakasta vedettäessä.

----------


## duris

Itse tilannu pari Radonia suoraan bike-discountista ja molemmissa olleet säädöt hienosti kohillaan. Ei moitittavaa.

----------


## Bikefiction

Paljonko toimitusaika on ollut viime aikoina? aikoinaan se oli jopa 6 viikkoa....., olen katsellut jo puolivakavasti tuota Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0 SRAM....

----------


## eepeli

Onko tuosta Bike-discountin _Radon Bike Box - Special Cardboard Box 7,95€ -spesiaali laatikosta jotain hyötyä?_

----------


## duris

> Onko tuosta Bike-discountin _Radon Bike Box - Special Cardboard Box 7,95€ -spesiaali laatikosta jotain hyötyä?_



Tilasin toisen pyörän siinä ja seuraavan "normaalissa" pahvilaatikossa. Yhtä ehjinä molemmat tuli perille. En nähnyt tuossa mitään lisäarvoa...roskiin ne molemmat laatikot kumminkin meni.

----------


## van damme

Käykös noihin ZR Raceihin normaalit ketjunsuojukset? Eli siis jotkut tämmöset muovirimpulat mitkä estää ettei housun lahje mene niin helposti ketjun väliin: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k11...ion-rings.html

Tossa ZR Racessa mitä oon katellu on "SRAM XO, 10-speed crankset".

----------


## akottila

> Käykös noihin ZR Raceihin normaalit ketjunsuojukset? Eli siis jotkut tämmöset muovirimpulat mitkä estää ettei housun lahje mene niin helposti ketjun väliin: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k11...ion-rings.html
> 
> Tossa ZR Racessa mitä oon katellu on "SRAM XO, 10-speed crankset".



Terve,

Olen tutkiskellut samaa asiaa ja linkkisi mukaiset eivät käy, koska sram:ssa ei ole ulkokehällä kiinnitysreikiä. Tämmöisen pitäisi toimia, mulla samat kammet omassa pyörässä, mutta ei kylläkään vielä ketjusuojaa. http://www.bikeshop.fi/Atran_eturata...060/&listpos=0

----------


## Hannuh

> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...63#post1909463 Tämänkö takia huoltoja tarviikin osata, kun pyörä on jo uutena huoltokunnossa? Onko laatu näin huonoa kuinka usein radoneissa?



Ekan Radonin (ZR Team 6) ostin keväällä, nyt vajaa 1000 km kovaa ajoa takana. Asetukset oli kunnossa laatikosta otettaessa, vasta nyt kesän ajojen jälkeen alkanut takavaihtaja ilmoitella huoltotarpeesta.

----------


## maalinni

> Käykös noihin ZR Raceihin normaalit ketjunsuojukset? Eli siis jotkut tämmöset muovirimpulat mitkä estää ettei housun lahje mene niin helposti ketjun väliin: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k11...ion-rings.html
> 
> Tossa ZR Racessa mitä oon katellu on "SRAM XO, 10-speed crankset".



Ei ole mennyt kertaakaan succikset ketjun väliin. Race mallia ei ajeta lepattavin housuin!

----------


## orc biker

Minä pidän muovirimpulaa siksi, että ajan sateisemmilla ilmoilla tuulipuvun housuilla, kun trikoot eivät pidä vettä. Joskus on vähän meinannut tarrata kiinni isoimpaan rattaaseen, kun ketju on ollut pienemmillä, vaikka onkin lahkeet tiukalla. Toinen asia, jossa itse olen kokenut hyötyä muovilärpäkkeestä, on se, että joskus sääri on kolahtanut rattaaseen maastossa telutessa ja auennut. Muovirimpulaan kolauttaminen on paljon mukavampaa.

----------


## van damme

> Minä pidän muovirimpulaa siksi, että ajan sateisemmilla ilmoilla tuulipuvun housuilla, kun trikoot eivät pidä vettä. Joskus on vähän meinannut tarrata kiinni isoimpaan rattaaseen, kun ketju on ollut pienemmillä, vaikka onkin lahkeet tiukalla. Toinen asia, jossa itse olen kokenut hyötyä muovilärpäkkeestä, on se, että joskus sääri on kolahtanut rattaaseen maastossa telutessa ja auennut. Muovirimpulaan kolauttaminen on paljon mukavampaa.



Juurikin näin.

----------


## maalinni

Hommaa bash ring ison rattaan tilalle.

----------


## akottila

Nyt kun sain vaihteen säädettyä kohdilleen, pelaa pyörä (stage 6,0) kuin Sveitsiläinen kello. Napsahtelee todella miellyttävästi päälle. Sram:n x9 kahvat ja vaihteet tuntuvat todella hyviltä. Jousitukseen olen myös erittän tyytyväinen, erittäin hienostunut käytös. Ikävää oli kun jouduin itse ruuvaamaan vaihteet, vaikka kasaushuollosta maksoin, mutta joutuuhan niitä jatkossakin säätämään. Muuten pyörä oli ok kunnossa. Ai niin valmistaja ilmoitti, että käyttävät perus sram vaijereita ja saattaa olla, että ne vielä vaihdan teflon liukasteisiin, kun tuli tilattuakin jo. Pyysivät myös kuvia runkoon hankaavasta etuvaihtajan vaijerista, mutta sekin kun jo tuli fiksattua, niin antaa olla.

----------


## alteregoni

Radon Slide ED 8.0 tuli tilattua ja neitsyt lenkki takana. Pientä tuntumaa laitteeseen saatu. No ensinnäkin onhan tuo aivan eri planeetalta kun entinen Cube XMS, no toki erisarjoissahan nuo painii mutta kumminkin. Pahin pelkoni oli, että Radon olis helevetin raskas peruspolkuajossa pitkine joustouneen ja loivine kulmineen. Mutta pelot oli aiheettomia, Radon menee paljon kevyemmin kuin Cuutio, eikä pitkät joustot syö poljettavuutta ainakaan mulla. Toki osansa on varmaan kiekoissa tuntus olevan kevyemmän kun edeltäjässä, vaikka nuo on DH kiekot :Cool: .  Ja taitaa koko fillari olla kevyempi kuin entinen. Mutta ajoltaan Radon on kyllä todella hyvä, aika eleetön vois kai sanoo. Ei tarvitse ajolinjoja ihan niin tarkkaan valita. Ihan hirveän laajaa käsitystä pyörästä ei tietysti vielä saanut kun oli noin tunnin testailu ja ja niljakkaan märät juuret yms. Mutta se pitää paikkansa mitä täälläkin on sanottu tämmösistä pyöristä, että mitä enempi vauhtia sitä hauskemmaksi homma muuttuu :Hymy: ! Kyllä hymy oli herkässä! Hieno laite! Ja ne jarrut! Ah ihanat!  :Hymy:  . 
Otin pyörän suoraan himaan, enkä Fillarosan kautta. En nähnyt syytä miksi olisin, kun ei tuossa nyt suurta hommaa kasaamisessa ole, ja huoltotoimet luonnistuu muutenkin. Eipä siinä kummempaa säätämistä ollutkaan, mitä nyt etuvaihtajan vaijeri oli löysällä. Ketjuohjurin asentoa muutin, ja siinä samalla joutu etuvaihtajaa vähän nostamaan ylöspäin. Niin ja etujarrua tartti vähän keskittää.
Eli aika hukkaan olis mennyt jos Nokialta Vantaalle asti olis lähtenyt hakeen. Mutta hyvähän se on, että on mahdollisuus saada myös kasattuna ja säädettynä niille jotka semmoista tarvitsevat! Laskee varmasti monella kynnystä tilata postimyyntipyörä.
Pari hassua juttua muuten Sliden "markkinoinnista" . Kuvissahan on selvästi eri mallisarjan keula kun osa luettelossa! :Cool:  . Muutenkin kelailin että mikäköhän Fox tuo oikein on, kun eikös Performanse sarjan keulat ole Floatteja eikä Talaksia? No tossa missä lukee Talas niin mulla lukee Float, vaikka Talas säätö löytyy :Sekaisin:  . Onko tullu tehtaalla väärä tarra, vai onko toi joku Radonille varta vasten tehty malli? Onko jollain tietoa? Mutta mulle joka on todella laiska noissa säätöhommissa toi keula on hyvä! Ei ole kun rebound ja ilmanpaine ja that's it! Mutta joka tapauksessa joka euron arvoinen fillari ja enemmänkin!

----------


## van damme

Päivän tuotteena Skeen Carbon 8.0 2099€: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58...arbon-8-0.html

----------


## rontikainen

Stage 6:lla takana n. 70 km totutteluajoa poluilla, savessa ja kurassa. Mun kohdalla tuntuis iskarisäädöt löytyneen, ainakin tuollaiseen juurakkoisella/kivikkoisella polulla kolisteluun, kun säädin molempien pumppujen nopeuden kohtuu hitaalle. -Miten lie sitteen pysyy perässä, kun rymistellään high speed mäkeä? 

Jarrujen kanssa en ole vielä ihan sinut. Ekalla lenkillä heitin pannut johon ärhäkällä etujarrulla oli oma osansa(Taisin tuossa aikaisemmin toisessa ketjussa kehuskella ekan lenkin jälkeen jarrujen tunnokkuuta -olin varmaan lyönyt pääni! :Sekaisin: ). En sitten tiedä vääntyikö etulevy rytäkässä millin osia, koska siitä lähtien jarru ääntää kylmänä kuin ruisrääkkä ja pientä jaksottaista hankaavaa ääntäkin pitää. Kun jarrut lämmittää jarruttelemalla, toimii se kuten pitääkin, mutta jäähdyttyään ääntää taas. Pitokaan ei ole kylmänä ihan parasta. Kuuluu varmaan orgaanisten palojen ominaisuuksiin?

----------


## van damme

Päivän tuote Radon Skill 7.0 699€: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58625/skill-7-0.html

----------


## akottila

Millaisia lmanpaineita olette pyörissä käyttäneet?

Mulla Stage 6.0. 
Painan 85kg. 

Takana 150 Psi ja 
Edessä (ylhäälllä) 85 Psi
Edessä (alhaalla) 85 Psi 
Paluuvaimennus 6 (0=ei paluuvaimennusta) 

Toimii hyvin tiellä ja maastossa poluilla. Eli olosuhteissa joissa ajelen.
Näillä asetuksilla jouset ei tiellä juurikaan jousta ja poluilla käyttäää lähes koko iskarin liikeradan hyväksi, suurimmissa töyssyissä.

----------


## eepeli

Onko noiden ZR Race 29er 6.0 SRAM ja Shimano versioiden välillä jotakin merkittävää eroa vai onko se enemmänkin makuasia?

----------


## alteregoni

Jaa-a ikuisuus kysymys ehkä, noiden kahden merkin vertailu. Mutta molemmista XT:stä ja X9:stä kokemusta omaavana kallistuisin Srammin puoleen. Jotenskin herkemmin toimii ainakin takavaihtaja Srammissa verrattuna Shimanoon. Mutta hyviä molemmat. Jarruista en osaa sanoa onko Sramm version Magurat paremmat kun Shimppa version Avid....

----------


## akottila

Mäkin kallistun X9 puoleen. Kun oikein säädetty, toimii täysin moitteetta. Mulla on 2 pyörää ja molemipia vaihteita tulee käytettyä. XT:ään ei kyllä ole huono. No toisaalta kyllä, jotta vertailu olisi tasapuolista, pitäisi olla vastaavat kahvatkin. XT vaihteisessa fillarissa on SRAM X7 kahvat, joissa muoviset vivut. Toisessa alumiiniset X9 kahvat ja ne ovat kyllä paljon jämäkämmät ja tunnokkaammat. Ero saattaa johtua kahvoistakin. Mutta kumman vain valitsetkin, hyvin toimii.

----------


## kolistelija

Käytettävyyttä verratessa XT:n ja X9:n suurin ero on juurikin kahvoissa. Ja juuri nämä viimeisimmät XT kahvat ovat ainakin minun mielestäni paremmat.

----------


## rontikainen

Joku ajeli eilen Tuusulan Ruotsinkylän Metsäntutkimuslaitoksen kohdilla valkoisella Raadolla sen näköisesti, että oli totuttelulenkki menossa.... Kuka tunnustaa?  :Vink:

----------


## akottila

Itse ajelen viikottain Tuusulan tien toisella puolella, valkoisella "raadolla". Onko toisellakin puolella hyviä polkuja?

----------


## HansGruber

Kysyisin mitkä näiden kahden pyörän erot on ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0.html?mfid=52 ja http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...m.html?mfid=52 ). Olen päätynyt tilaamaan näistä pyöristä jomman kumman, tai mahdollisesti ZR Race 29er 8.0:n.

Onko järkeä maksaa tuo 300e enemmän 7.0 mallista, eli tuleeko rahoille vastinetta jos panostaa siihen?

Vielä iänikuinen kysymys runkokoosta (180cm / inseam 85cm) - Bike Discount suositteli 20-tuumaista pyörää ja foorumeja selailleena olen käsittänyt, että 180 senttiselle sopisi 18-tuumainen. Saisiko tähänkin vastausta, kun Bike Discountin vastaus sekoitti pakkaa huomattavasti. Kiitos vastauksista jo etukäteen, niin pääsee tilaamaan pyörän.

----------


## Warfe

Ite 179/82. Mielestäni 18" on oikea koko.

----------


## jk764476

Ämpyily loppui ja tilasin eilen zr race 29er 6.0:n. Otin 2012 sram-mallin, kun koko sopiva ja satkun säästökin tuli. Pistin fillariosan kautta, täytyy vaan koeajaa heti siellä pihassa hualella, kun on vissiin ko. liikkeen kasaus ollut välillä miten sattuu. Kiinnostaa kiviäkin, mutta kerroin silti.

----------


## samu88

Hieman polttelisi tuon Ex Fuel 8 vaihto tuommoiseen http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...e-150-8-0.html. 
Onko mitään kommentteja tulisiko paskempaan vaihdettua? Pitempi jousto on tarpeen, ja vielä hissitolppakin olisi valmiina  :Hymy:

----------


## alteregoni

> Ämpyily loppui ja tilasin eilen zr race 29er 6.0:n. Otin 2012 sram-mallin, kun koko sopiva ja satkun säästökin tuli. ,



Tuskin tulee pettymys puseroon, varmasti hyvä valinta

----------


## rontikainen

> Itse ajelen viikottain Tuusulan tien toisella puolella, valkoisella "raadolla". Onko toisellakin puolella hyviä polkuja?



Onhan siellä Maisalantien molemmin puolin. Korkeuserot ovat pienempiä, mutta paljon mukavaa teknistä polkua ja kaunista Keski-Eurooppalaista puustoa.

----------


## elpollo

Radon zr team 6 tai 7 kiikarissa, mutta koko mietityttää. Joten kyselisin, että löytyisikö joltain zr teamiä 16" tai 18" koossa Lahden lähistöltä kokeiltavaksi?
edit: Mielipiteitä koosta voi myös antaa, jos joku sattuu olemaan about samoilla mitoilla.. Pituus 171 cm ja inseam noin 77 cm.

----------


## mentunik

Kokoasian kanssa täälläkin pähkäilen.. Tilaukseen olisi lähdössä radon zr race 6.0. Pituutta on *189cm* ja inseam aika tarkalleen *90cm*. Kokojen 20" ja 22" välillä pähkäilen. Mittasuhteet käsittääkseni suht normaalit. Onko samanpituista sakkia joilla kyseinen pyörä on tai muuten vain tietäviä? Kiitos!

----------


## Human Traffic

Aika saman mittainen olen ja ottaisin 20 tuumaisen. Itsellä 20" radon, ei tuo kyseinen tosin, mutta jotain kuitenkin. Ja noita rungon mittoja kuin katsoo tuossa zr racessa niin kyllä 20" oisi se valinta. Puhuu sentin lyhyempi mies..

----------


## van damme

Itse tilasin sunnuntaina ZR Race 8.0 18" koossa. Pituutta 180cm ja inseam 83,5cm. Vaikka kauniimman Black Sin 6.0:n olisi saanut 50€ halvemmalla niin päädyin ZR Raceen koska ZR Racen alumiinirungolla on 5:n vuoden takuu ja Black Sinin hiilikuiturungolla on vain 2:n vuoden takuu. Pidempi takuu on kuitenkin loppupeleissä ulkonäköä tärkeämpää. Jos Black Sinin runko olisi yhtä kestävä kuin Radonin alumiinirungot niin ei sillä olisi muista poiketen vain 2:n vuoden takuuta.

----------


## mentunik

Ok, kiitoksia. Onko muuten noissa keuloissa *Rock Shox SID RL PopLoc* ja*Fox Evolution 32 Float RL 100 O/B* jotain merkittäviä eroja?

----------


## samu88

Kellään hajua Swoopin painosta? o_O

----------


## van damme

Katselin kaikki ensi vuoden mallit läpi ja on muuten melko rumat väritykset mallistolla ainakin omasta mielestäni. Varsinkin kun vertaa tämän vuoden puna/valko/mustaan.

----------


## Tebb0

Stage 6.0 saapui eilen. Nyt se odottaa tuossa sisällä ihailtavana, että mies tervehtyisi vielä hetken. Olo oli kuin pikkupojalla karkkikaupassa, kun laatikkoa pääsi avaamaan :P Olin vähän kahden vaiheilla, että miellyttääkö tuo valkoinen väri alkuunkaan silmää, mutta kyllä se kotioloissa näyttää hienommalta, kuin promokuvissa  :Vink:

----------


## samu88

> Stage 6.0 saapui eilen. Nyt se odottaa tuossa sisällä ihailtavana, että mies tervehtyisi vielä hetken. Olo oli kuin pikkupojalla karkkikaupassa, kun laatikkoa pääsi avaamaan :P Olin vähän kahden vaiheilla, että miellyttääkö tuo valkoinen väri alkuunkaan silmää, mutta kyllä se kotioloissa näyttää hienommalta, kuin promokuvissa



Isäukolle tilattiin myös tuo valkoinen stage 6.0. Aluksi vähän epäilytti väri, mutta kun fillari saatiin kasaan ni oli se vaan paljon tyylikkäämpi kuin kuvissa... =)

----------


## miku80

> Kellään hajua Swoopin painosta? o_O



tuolla mainittu 8.0 painoksi n.13.6kg

----------


## samu88

> tuolla mainittu 8.0 painoksi n.13.6kg



Tarkoiti varmaan 9.0? Seiska painaa ihan varmasti jotain +14,5kg sitten.. :/

----------


## miku80

Niin 9.0 tarkotin.. Koko 8.0 mallia ei ole ainakaan sivuilla ja 7.0 panoa ei ole ilmoitettu..

----------


## van damme

Radon tehny nähtävästi samat geometriamuutokset ensivuoden ZR Race malleihin mitkä meinasin itsekkin tehdä 2012 malliin, eli ylöspäin käännetty stemmi sekä korotustanko 10mm korotuksella ja 12 asteen kulmalla suoran tangon sijaan. Kädensijojen korkeus noussut n. 30mm riippuen miten sivuilla olevaa mittaa tulkitsee. Yhden 10mm spacerinkin heittäneet stemmin alle kompensoimaan matalempaa headsettiä. Ei ihan samaa kisakireää ajoasentoa siis enää:

----------


## Tebb0

Tuollanen kolhu pisti silmään uutukaisesta raadosta, mutta tuskin tuosta tarvitsee huolestua? Kosmiselta haitalta vaikuttaa, mutta kysytään nyt kuitenkin. Kannattaako tuosta reklamoida?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tuollanen kolhu pisti silmään uutukaisesta raadosta, mutta tuskin tuosta tarvitsee huolestua? Kosmiselta haitalta vaikuttaa, mutta kysytään nyt kuitenkin. Kannattaako tuosta reklamoida?



Jaahans... Ovat sitten pistäneet ekan kolhun mukaan jo tehtaalla. Lisää niitä tulee, jahka pääset kivikkojuurakkoon :-)

Eihän se sähköposti paljoa maksa, joten voihan sitä reklamaatiota kokeilla. En välttämättä kuitenkaan lähettäisi pyörää takaisin tehtaalle vaan ostaisin pienen purkin valkoista maalia. Sille on käyttöä myöhemminkin. 

(Yhden BMC:n mukana tuollainen maalipurkki tuli "vakiovarusteena".)

----------


## maalinni

Kyllä tuosta voi varustepaketin tingata.

----------


## Tebb0

Taidan laittaa kuvien kera vain tiedustelua tuosta asiasta sitten, eihän se mitään maksa, kuten sanoitte.

----------


## mentunik

Nyt on sitten Radon ZR Race 6.0 (2012) tilattuna ja näyttäisi olevan B-D:ltä lähtenyt jo etiäppäin.. ehkä ensi viikon lopulla jo ensitestit. Päädyin kokoon 20" ja toivotaan että sopii.

----------


## Tebb0

> Jaahans... Ovat sitten pistäneet ekan kolhun mukaan jo tehtaalla. Lisää niitä tulee, jahka pääset kivikkojuurakkoon :-)
> 
> Eihän se sähköposti paljoa maksa, joten voihan sitä reklamaatiota kokeilla. En välttämättä kuitenkaan lähettäisi pyörää takaisin tehtaalle vaan ostaisin pienen purkin valkoista maalia. Sille on käyttöä myöhemminkin. 
> 
> (Yhden BMC:n mukana tuollainen maalipurkki tuli "vakiovarusteena".)




Vastasivat todella nopeasti sähköpostiin. 50€ lahjakortti tai vaihto uuteen pyörään. Otan tyytyväisenä tuon lahjakortin vastaan  :Hymy:

----------


## maalinni

Valittaminen kannattaa aina! 50e on hyvä summa tuosta.

----------


## akottila

Radon stage 6.0:n orginaali satula on pikemminkin kidutusväline, kuin kelvollinen polkupyörän istuin. 1/2 tunnin ajon jälkeen alkoi tuntua ja tunnin jälkeen homma oli jo lähes kidutusta. Hommasin uuden (SQlab 610) ja nyt rupeaa homma toimimaan. Ihan täydellinen ei tämäkään ole, mutta vanhaan verrattuna aivan eri planeetalta. Lukkopolkimetkin tuli laitettua ja ne on kyllä aivan huiput ja niihin tottui tosi nopeasti. Epäilin että miten lukkopolkimien kanssa pärjää ja hommasin käännettävät polkimet. Nyt on sitten reilu viikko ajeltu ja täytyy tilata 2 puoleiset lukkopolkimet  :Hymy: .

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Satula taitaa olla se, jossa vähänkin halvemmissa fillareissa eniten säästetään. Kai ne yleensä vaihtoon menee.

----------


## Hardza

Stage 6.0 lähti tännekkin eilen tilaukseen. Pitkään haaveiltu eka maastopyörä tulossa, toivottavasti sattus mieleinen vehe =)

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Radon stage 6.0:n orginaali satula on pikemminkin kidutusväline, kuin kelvollinen polkupyörän istuin. 1/2 tunnin ajon jälkeen alkoi tuntua ja tunnin jälkeen homma oli jo lähes kidutusta. Hommasin uuden (SQlab 610) ja nyt rupeaa homma toimimaan. Ihan täydellinen ei tämäkään ole, mutta vanhaan verrattuna aivan eri planeetalta.



Hinnat-alkaen malleissa on melko pomminvarmasti halvin satula mitä hyllystä löytyy. Vaihtoonhan se menee aktiivifillaristilla joka tapauksessa, jos ei malli miellytä. Canyon Nerve XC 6.0:n satulakin kuului tuohon kategoriaan. 





> Lukkopolkimetkin tuli laitettua ja ne on kyllä aivan huiput ja niihin tottui tosi nopeasti. Epäilin että miten lukkopolkimien kanssa pärjää ja hommasin käännettävät polkimet. Nyt on sitten reilu viikko ajeltu ja täytyy tilata 2 puoleiset lukkopolkimet .



Jos Shimanon polkimiin päädyt, kannattaa kokeeksi tilata myös multi-release klossit. Siis tuollaiset: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k53...b.html?mfid=43

Itse olen nyt testilenkin tuollaisilla ajanut, ja tykkäsin enemmän kuin perinteisistä klosseista, joilla olen tahkonnut 10 vuotta.

----------


## maalinni

Toisaalta se kalliskaan satula ei käy omalle berberille. Tekisi mieli tilata Brooksin täysjousitettu satula omaan täysjäykkään Radoniin.

----------


## orc biker

> Hinnat-alkaen malleissa on melko pomminvarmasti halvin satula mitä hyllystä löytyy.



Ja se on hyvä juttu, koska satula on niin henkilökohtainen, että hintakaan ei takaa sopivuutta. Ostajahan niistä kuitenkin pyörän hinnassa maksaa.





> Itse olen nyt testilenkin tuollaisilla ajanut, ja tykkäsin enemmän kuin perinteisistä klosseista, joilla olen tahkonnut 10 vuotta.



Kiinnostaisi kuulla enemmän näistä. Mistä tarkalleen ottanut tykkäsit ja toisaalta, onko tullut huonoja puolia vastaan? Kuinka tuo ylöspäin irrottaminen toimii: voiko esim. hypätessä vetäessä jaloilla ylöspäin jalka irrota?

----------


## janila

Näkyy Stage 6.0 olevan kovassa huudossa. Sopivaa kokoa olisi vielä tarjolla ja polttee hommata jäykkäperälle kaveri mutta halvennuksessa samaan hintaan on myös tämä Cube http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...ey-n-blue.html jota Bike-Discountin taatusti tieteellinen sininen soveltuvuuspalkki kuvaa astetta raskaammaksi All Mountain -pyöräksi. Sinänsä vähän kovempaa menoa kestävä pyörä kiinnostaisi kun jäykkikselläkin voi ajaa XC:tä mutta noista Manitoun joustoista tuntuu olevan heikosti tietoa tarjolla. Onko Stage 6.0 tähän väliin ainoa oikea vaihtoehto tuossa hintaluokassa vai tarjoaisiko Cube kovempaa kuritusta kestävän vaihtoehdon?

Mites tämä maastopyörien hintakehitys vuoden varrella menee, nyt kun uusia malleja tupsahtelee ja kesäsesonki on lopuillaan niin loppuvatko alennusmyynnit vai kannattaisiko kyttäillä jotain kaamostarjouksia? Täpäriä olisi tarkoitus kaivata vasta keväämmällä, jäykkis saa kyllä talveksi nastat alleen.

----------


## van damme

> Mites tämä maastopyörien hintakehitys vuoden varrella menee, nyt kun uusia malleja tupsahtelee ja kesäsesonki on lopuillaan niin loppuvatko alennusmyynnit vai kannattaisiko kyttäillä jotain kaamostarjouksia? Täpäriä olisi tarkoitus kaivata vasta keväämmällä, jäykkis saa kyllä talveksi nastat alleen.



Tämän vuoden mallit myydään alennuksella niin kauan kun pyöriä on varastossa ja tarkoituksena saada pyörät myytyä ennen kuin vuoden 2013 mallit tulee myyntiin. Suuri osa Radonin 2013 malleista näyttää tulevan viikolla 42 ja tämän vuoden malleista monet on jo kokonaan loppuunmyyty. 2013 mallit tulee luonnollisesti täydellä hinnalla ja ovat sitten alennuksessa ensi syksynä.

----------


## janila

> Tämän vuoden mallit myydään alennuksella niin kauan kun pyöriä on varastossa ja tarkoituksena saada pyörät myytyä ennen kuin vuoden 2013 mallit tulee myyntiin. Suuri osa Radonin 2013 malleista näyttää tulevan viikolla 42 ja tämän vuoden malleista monet on jo kokonaan loppuunmyyty. 2013 mallit tulee luonnollisesti täydellä hinnalla ja ovat sitten alennuksessa ensi syksynä.



Vuoden 2011 mallejakin näkyy vielä myynnissä siellä täällä (ei siis Radonia vaan noin yleensä) eli voiko talvella tulla vastaan hiljaisen talvimyynnin piristämiseksi alennettuja yksittäiskappaleita vaikka ihan kivijalkaliikkeissä vai kannattaako toimia nyt jos ensi kevääksi kaipaa pyörää?

----------


## Pexxi

Täälläkin aika moni hommannut ton Stage 6,0:n. Löytyisiköhän kokotietoja, meneekö toi 20" 180-senttiselle helppoa polkua ja hiekkatietä ajavalle? Selän takia toi täysjousto.

----------


## van damme

> Vuoden 2011 mallejakin näkyy vielä myynnissä siellä täällä (ei siis Radonia vaan noin yleensä) eli voiko talvella tulla vastaan hiljaisen talvimyynnin piristämiseksi alennettuja yksittäiskappaleita vaikka ihan kivijalkaliikkeissä vai kannattaako toimia nyt jos ensi kevääksi kaipaa pyörää?



Nythän se paras aika on/oli (riippuu onko haluamasi 2012 malli jo loppuunmyyty), koska suurin osa pyöristä on alennuksessa. Voihan sitä yksittäisten pyörien hinta alentua talvellakin, mutta samanlaisia massa-alennuksia ei kannata odottaa mitä syksyisin. Loppuunmyydyt mallit on sitten loppuunmyytyjä eikä niitä tule enää lisää, eli jos joku malli on kiikarissa niin nyt kannattaa toimia, ellei halua maksaa ylimääräisiä satasia tuoreesta vuoden 2013 mallista joka on yleensä hyvin pitkälle samaa tasoa kuin edeltäjänsä. Joissain Radonin pyörissä on vuoden 2013 malleissa jopa huonompia komponentteja kun 2012 malleissa, vaikka hinta on sama tai korkeampi.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kiinnostaisi kuulla enemmän näistä. Mistä tarkalleen ottanut tykkäsit ja toisaalta, onko tullut huonoja puolia vastaan? Kuinka tuo ylöspäin irrottaminen toimii: voiko esim. hypätessä vetäessä jaloilla ylöspäin jalka irrota?



Ei lähtenyt kenkä testilenkillä kertaakaan "vahingossa" irti, vaikka polkimien säädöt on löysimmällänsä. Siis aivan suoraan ylöspäin vetämällä se klossi ei aivan helposti irtoa, mutta heti kun voimaa on vähänkään muuhun suuntaan, kuuluu naps. Eniten tykkäsin siitä, että koskaan ei tarvitse pelätä kengän jäämistä kiinni polkimeen, jos pikajalkautumiselle on tarvetta. 

Investointi on kokonaista kympin suuruinen, joten kannattaa kokeilla ja vertailla.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Joissain Radonin pyörissä on vuoden 2013 malleissa jopa huonompia komponentteja kun 2012 malleissa, vaikka hinta on sama tai korkeampi.



Näin se inflaatio toimii. Kurakomponentit hiipivät entistä kalliimpiin malleihin. 2012 olikin kyllä Radoneissa erityisen hyvä vuosikerta :-)

----------


## rontikainen

> Täälläkin aika moni hommannut ton Stage 6,0:n. Löytyisiköhän kokotietoja, meneekö toi 20" 180-senttiselle helppoa polkua ja hiekkatietä ajavalle? Selän takia toi täysjousto.



Melko varmasti sopiva koko sulle! Itsellä sama koko ja satulaputki ulkona mitta-asteikolla kohdassa 9, eli aika paljon...

Muutoinkin voin suositella lämpimästi ko. konkelia!!

-Terveisin 185 cm-

----------


## Hardza

> Melko varmasti sopiva koko sulle! Itsellä sama koko ja satulaputki ulkona mitta-asteikolla kohdassa 9, eli aika paljon...
> 
> Muutoinkin voin suositella lämpimästi ko. konkelia!!
> 
> -Terveisin 185 cm-



Hienoo, tää varmisti munkin tilauksen kun laitoin toissapäivänä tulemaan kyseisen vehkeen 20" kokoisena. Itellä pituutta 183 ja inseami 88 luokkaa =) Pitkiä päivä nämä ootellessa :E

----------


## conard

> Kysyisin mitkä näiden kahden pyörän erot on ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0.html?mfid=52 ja http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...m.html?mfid=52 ). 
> Onko järkeä maksaa tuo 300e enemmän 7.0 mallista, eli tuleeko rahoille vastinetta jos panostaa siihen?



Tämä kiinnostaisi itseänikin. Radon zr-race 29er 6.0 on tällä hetkellä vahvin ehdokas ostoskoriin, koska on vaikuttanut, että se on hintalaadultaan parempi kuin 5.0. Mutta kannattaisiko tuosta 7.0:sta maksaa nuo lisäeurot?

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Kiinnostais täälläkin nuo samat mallit, tosin vähän myös 29er 5.0, kun on sininen. Keuloista en mitään tiedä, mutta eikö tuo Reba ole aika paljon parempi kuin Recon. Mutta taitaa loppua fillarit myyjältä, ennen kun mun taloudellinen tilanteeni stabilisoituu...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Human Traffic

Radon zr-race 29er 6.0 tuntuu kyllä aika laadukkaalta vehkeeltä kuin tuota osalistaa tuijottaa. Kyllä tolla aloittelija pärjää ja miksei kokeneempikin, plus että väri on tosi jeesh! Itte en näkisi tarpeelliseksi maksaa 300€ enemmän seuraavasta mallista, mutta tää nyt on vaan mun mielipide. Vähempikin riittää..

Omasta mielestäni reba on hyvä keula. Olen käyttänyt sitä niin XC ajelussa kuin muutaman kerran tullut sillä DH-ratojakin alas. Ei mitään ongelmaa ja huolto on helppo tehdä itse. Käytän aika korkeita paineita rebassa, sillä jos laitan sagin mukaisen paineet, niin tuntuu liian löysältä. Kovemmilla paineilla hakkaa vähän käsille pienessä rytinässä mutta poimii suuremmat tärskyt oikein hyvin. Mutta reconista ei ole mitään kokemusta.

----------


## orc biker

> Ei lähtenyt kenkä testilenkillä kertaakaan "vahingossa" irti, vaikka polkimien säädöt on löysimmällänsä. Siis aivan suoraan ylöspäin vetämällä se klossi ei aivan helposti irtoa, mutta heti kun voimaa on vähänkään muuhun suuntaan, kuuluu naps. Eniten tykkäsin siitä, että koskaan ei tarvitse pelätä kengän jäämistä kiinni polkimeen, jos pikajalkautumiselle on tarvetta. 
> 
> Investointi on kokonaista kympin suuruinen, joten kannattaa kokeilla ja vertailla.



Kiitos tiedoista. Taidanpa tosiaan kokeilla. Minä välillä könyän noilla vain ulospäin aukeavilla tai ainakin jännitys nousee liian korkeaksi. Esim. sellaisissa nousuissa, joissa on kiikun kaakun, että pääsenkö ajamalla ylös. Nykyisillä klosseilla joutuu lopettamaan yrittämisen vähän aiemmin kuin tekisi silloin, jos jalan varmasti saisi nopeammin irti. Joskus vain painopiste on niin huono irrottamista ajatellen.

Tutkin tätä asiaa lisää ja löysin monta kommenttia, joissa sanotaan, että: "No slow motion tip overs with the new cleats." Tuo on juuri sitä, mitä minulle tapahtuu joskus ja paikkojakin olen hajottanut noissa kaatumisissa. Esim. viimeksi pyörä lähti kaatumaan vasemmalle jyrkässä ylämäessä melkein paikallaan, yritin kompensoida siirtämällä painoni oikealle, mutta olin myöhässä ja jatkoin kaatumistani. Mutta koska painoni oli nyt oikealla, niin en saanut työnnettyä vasemmalla jalallani kantapäätä ulos ja sitten kyllä sattui. Jos olisi irronnut vetämällä sisään yläviistoon, niin olisin saanut jalan irti.

Kiitos tuosta vinkistä sinulle. Minä laitan nuo heti tilaukseen.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Keuloista en mitään tiedä, mutta eikö tuo Reba ole aika paljon parempi kuin Recon.



Korvaisin sanat "aika paljon" sanoilla "jonkin verran". Taloudessa on sekä Recon, Reba että Revelation ja kaikki ovat aivan tolkun vehkeitä. Solo-Air -tyyppisen Reconin säätömahdollisuudet ovat hiukan vähäisemmät kuin Dual-Air mallisten Reban ja Revelationin. 

(Onko muuten niin, että uudesta Rebasta on tullut nyt Solo-Air -tyyppinen?)

----------


## orc biker

> Radon zr-race 29er 6.0 tuntuu kyllä aika laadukkaalta vehkeeltä kuin tuota osalistaa tuijottaa. Kyllä tolla aloittelija pärjää ja miksei kokeneempikin, plus että väri on tosi jeesh! Itte en näkisi tarpeelliseksi maksaa 300€ enemmän seuraavasta mallista, mutta tää nyt on vaan mun mielipide. Vähempikin riittää..



Minustakin tuo 6.0 on parempaa hintalaatua. Mutta onko kellään tietoa noista vanteista? Minä en löydä tuon mallin tietoja valmistajan sivuilta. Tuossa kalliimmassa näyttäisi olevan Alex EN24 (jotka ennen olivat jo 5.0:ssa). Voisiko siitä päätellä, että Sun Ringlet eivät ole yhtä hyvät? Kustannusten noususta johtuvaa tämäkin? Ja toisaalta, kun viime vuoden 5.0 myi hetkessä loppuun, niin varmana sekin vaikuttaa nyt Radonin päätöksissä osasarjojen ja hinnan suhteen.

----------


## orc biker

> (Onko muuten niin, että uudesta Rebasta on tullut nyt Solo-Air -tyyppinen?)



On.

http://www.sram.com/rockshox/family/reba

----------


## tune

> Keuloista en mitään tiedä, mutta eikö tuo Reba ole aika paljon parempi kuin Recon.



Erojen suuruus ko. keulojen välillä riippuu paljonkin siitä millä vaimennuksilla ko. keulat on varustettu (RLT, RL, TK, R). Jousien erojen vaikutukset eri ilmajousten (Dual Air, Solo Air) välillä onkin sitten pienemmät, vaikka säädettävyyttä onkin toki hieman enemmän Dual Air-mallissa. Mutta luonnollisesti eroa löytyy kierrejousen ja ilmajousen väliltä (tietämättä kuskin mieltymystä ja ajotyyliä jne. ei voi sanoa onko kierrejousi vai ilmajousi parempi).

----------


## Tebb0

Stage 6.0 oli tänää ensilenkillä ja kyllähän se melkoisen kestohymyn sai aikaan  :Hymy:  Pyörä tuntui hyvältä ja kulki hienosti, vaikka säädöt on vielä hakusessa. Takaiskari tuntui 150 psi:n paineella melko löysältä, mutta ei kuitenkaan pompottanut. Tuo iskarin lukitusmekanismi takana ei tuntunut juurikaan toimivan, johtuuko sitten liian alhaisesta paineesta?

----------


## FreeZ

> Stage 6.0 oli tänää ensilenkillä ja kyllähän se melkoisen kestohymyn sai aikaan  Pyörä tuntui hyvältä ja kulki hienosti, vaikka säädöt on vielä hakusessa. Takaiskari tuntui 150 psi:n paineella melko löysältä, mutta ei kuitenkaan pompottanut. Tuo iskarin lukitusmekanismi takana ei tuntunut juurikaan toimivan, johtuuko sitten liian alhaisesta paineesta?



Jos kyseessä on speksien mukainen Fox niin varsinaista lukitusta siinä ei lle vaan pro pedal, joka hieman helpottaa notkumista.

----------


## Tebb0

> Jos kyseessä on speksien mukainen Fox niin varsinaista lukitusta siinä ei lle vaan pro pedal, joka hieman helpottaa notkumista.



Kyseessä on juuri tuo FOX rp2. Selvisi sitten tämäkin.

----------


## Hardza

Heh, näyttäny stage 6 olevan sen verran kovassa huudossa, että päässyt loppumaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## alteregoni

> Näin se inflaatio toimii. Kurakomponentit hiipivät entistä kalliimpiin malleihin. 2012 olikin kyllä Radoneissa erityisen hyvä vuosikerta :-)



Onneksi tuli toimittua tämän vuoden puolella! Noh ihan ookoo palikoita uusistkin vielä löytyy. Mutta ettei tässä vaan olisi hiipimässä sellainen meininki, että luodaan aluksi mielikuva jostakin ja sitten pikkuhiljaa tehdään muutoksia huonompaan...ääh aika salaliittoteorioinniksi menee.  :Hymy:  Niin ja mitä noihin takaiskarien paineisiin tulee niin aika paljon saa painetta laittaa vaikka propedal olis kolmos asennossa, tämä ainakin Slide ED:ssä. Aika herkkätoiminen tuntus olevan.

----------


## orc biker

> Onneksi tuli toimittua tämän vuoden puolella! Noh ihan ookoo palikoita uusistkin vielä löytyy. Mutta ettei tässä vaan olisi hiipimässä sellainen meininki, että luodaan aluksi mielikuva jostakin ja sitten pikkuhiljaa tehdään muutoksia huonompaan...ääh aika salaliittoteorioinniksi menee.



Korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä (en ymmärrä rahamarkkinoista mitään), mutta Radon ostaa rungot Taiwanista ja muutenkin komponentit tulevat sieltä idästä päin. Euron arvo on todella alhaalla talouskriisin takia, joten pitää latoa entistä isompi pino euroja tiskiin saadakseen pyörän komponentit kasaan. Radon pulttaa osat yhteen ja luonnollisesti rahastaa myös kuluttajalta entistä enemmän euroja. Jostain luin, että kustannukset olisivat nousseet jopa 15 % pyörävalmistajilla. Jos 800 €:n pyörän hinta nousee 15 %, niin se on nyt 920 €. Aika lailla siltähän tuo näyttää.

----------


## alteregoni

Tottapa tuo orcin pähkäily varmaankin on. Tarvi ottaa oikein fooliohattu pois päästä että tän ymmärsin.... :Leveä hymy: . Nooh muutta hankalaa se varmaan on fillari merkeille ja varmaankin enempi näille postimyynti firmoille kun jengi on tottunu saamaan hunajaa purkillisen ja nyt siitä joutuu lusikan pari antaan pois. Rosellakin vähän saman suuntasta menoo näyttäis olevan.

----------


## van damme

Skeen Carbon 8.0 päivän tuotteena 2099€ (normaalihinta 2499€): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58...arbon-8-0.html

----------


## rontikainen

> Korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä (en ymmärrä rahamarkkinoista mitään), mutta Radon ostaa rungot Taiwanista ja muutenkin komponentit tulevat sieltä idästä päin.



Joku asioista paremmin perillä oleva osasi kertoa muinoin tässä samassa ketjussa seuraavaa:





> Eilen juttelin Cuben maahantuojan kanssa ja hän kertoi Cuben ja Radonin olevan saman firman tuotteita. Rungot näyttävät melko identtisiltä, mutta eroja löytyy mm putkien halkaisijoissa, seinämävahvuuksissa, dropouttien tukevuudessa, takahaarukan muotoilussa ja yleisesti viimeistelyssä. Rungot tulevat Taiwanista ja ovat kyseiselle firmalle vartavasten tehtyjä, eli kyseessä ei todellakaan ole teippi-firma. Ymmärsin myös sen, että Cube on jälleenmyyntipyörä, kun taas Radon on nettikauppavastine muille nettimyyntifirmoille.



Kyllähän se tuota oli jo MTB:n kultaisella 90-luvulla, kun osti amerikkalaisen Konan, niin Tawanista oli runko ellei koko pyörä. Taisi olla muutama aito jenkkipyörä tuolloin, kuten Cannondale ja Giant(jos nekään)... Konalla oli ainakin tuolloin "omia"(leimattuja?) komponentteja paljon ja renkaita.

Oli miten oli, niin kuluttajan kannalta on mukavaa, kun hinta ja laatu kohtaavat aina välillä!

----------


## van damme

Soittelin pyöristä BD:seen viime viikolla ja kysäsin samalla hiilikuiturunkojen alkuperästä niin nekin tehdään kuulemma samalla tehtaalla Cubejen kanssa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Soittelin pyöristä BD:seen viime viikolla ja kysäsin samalla hiilikuiturunkojen alkuperästä niin nekin tehdään kuulemma samalla tehtaalla Cubejen kanssa.



Jospa kaudelle 2014 Raadolta edullisempi vastine Kuution 27,5" hiilari am-pyörälle. Sellainen voi minua kiinnostaa.

----------


## alteregoni

> Joku asioista paremmin perillä oleva osasi kertoa muinoin tässä samassa ketjussa seuraavaa:
> 
> 
> 
> Kyllähän se tuota oli jo MTB:n kultaisella 90-luvulla,



  Eipä niitä montaa merkkiä ole mikä ei teetä runkojaan kaukoidässä ; Orange, oisko Intense...varmaan muitakin, mutta nää enempi bulkimmat tulee varmaankin kaikki. Eikä siinä mitää ihmeellistä ole. Ja varmaankin samalta tehtaalta Raadon Cuution kanssa tulee monen muunkin merkin runkoja. Työn jälkikin on erinomaista, näkyy aika selvästi oman Radonin raw rungossa. Olishan se kiva rullailla vaikka Suomessa tehdyllä fillarin rungolla, mutta raha politiikka olisikin sitten toisenlainen...

----------


## rontikainen

> Olishan se kiva rullailla vaikka Suomessa tehdyllä fillarin rungolla, mutta raha politiikka olisikin sitten toisenlainen...



Menee off topic...Muistaako kukaan 90-luvun puolivälistä suomalaista Finnpeak maastopyörämerkkiä? Oli überkalliita ja pirun rumia pyöriä, mutta suomalaisia.....kyllä himotti silloin  :Vink:

----------


## Palis79

Täälläkin on ollut Stage 6.0 käytössä toukokuun alusta lähtien. Takana on nyt reilut 100 tuntia ja noin 1300 kilometriä. Pyörällä on ajeltu lähes yksinomaan metsäpolkuja ja käyttö ollut kohtuullisen säälimätöntä.  Pyörä ja kilkkeet on kestänyt ajon jopa merkillisen hyvin. Mitään muuta en ole pyörälle tarvinnut vielä tehdä lukkunottamatta ensihuoltoa ja satunaista pulttien kireyden tarkistelua ja paikkojen rasvausta. Formula RX:n jarruillekkaan en ole tarvinnut ajatusta uhrata, koska ne on toiminnut moitteetta. Esim. toisen maastopyöräni avidin mehu kolmosia saa olla joka käänteessä keskittämässä ja paloja hiomassa. 

Sinälläänhän pyörä on hintaansa nähden kasattu kohtuu hyvistä osista ja rungon hitsaussaumatkin ovat laadukkaan ja viimeistellyn oloisia. Elikkä ainakin omasta puolestani voin suositella näitä radonin kikottimia ainakin tämmöiseksi entry level peliksi.

----------


## frööbeli

> Menee off topic...Muistaako kukaan 90-luvun puolivälistä suomalaista Finnpeak maastopyörämerkkiä? Oli überkalliita ja pirun rumia pyöriä, mutta suomalaisia.....kyllä himotti silloin



perhetuttu niitä hartolassa fiksaili omalla pajallaan, paja on vieläkin, toisessa käytössä tosin..hienoja vehkeitä kaikenkaikkiaan!


http://www.finnpeakcycle.fi/fillarit.html

----------


## HansGruber

Tilasin pyörän Radon ZR Race 29er 8.0 ja tämän pumpun: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k60...ump-gauge.html
Saankohan tällä ilmat keulaan ja jos en, niin millä?

----------


## alteregoni

Kyllä saat

----------


## HansGruber

No hyvä eipähän tullut turha ostos. Thanks.

----------


## rontikainen

> perhetuttu niitä hartolassa fiksaili omalla pajallaan, paja on vieläkin, toisessa käytössä tosin..hienoja vehkeitä kaikenkaikkiaan!
> 
> 
> http://www.finnpeakcycle.fi/fillarit.html



(Edelleen aiheen ohi) Katos peijooni! Taitaa olla jonkin sortin underground pyörä, kun noita kansainvälisiä palstoja selaa. Silloin ennen ne olivat muistaakseni alumiinin harmaita todella krouveilla hitsisaumoilla, kun nyt ovat katseen kestäviä...

----------


## mentunik

> Radon tehny nähtävästi samat geometriamuutokset ensivuoden ZR Race malleihin mitkä meinasin itsekkin tehdä 2012 malliin, eli ylöspäin käännetty stemmi sekä korotustanko 10mm korotuksella ja 12 asteen kulmalla suoran tangon sijaan. Kädensijojen korkeus noussut n. 30mm riippuen miten sivuilla olevaa mittaa tulkitsee. Yhden 10mm spacerinkin heittäneet stemmin alle kompensoimaan matalempaa headsettiä. Ei ihan samaa kisakireää ajoasentoa siis enää:



Näköjään on pieniä eroja noissa. Tilasin tuon -12 mallin ZR race 6.0 ja tuli valmiiksi käännetyllä stemmillä ja yhdellä spacerilla ja 20mm riser tangolla.

----------


## Anakonna

Ajattelin näin uutena foorumilaisena kysyä kokemuksia Skeen 7.0 pyörästä? Olin aikaisemmin katsonut Stage 6.0 mallia, mutta nämä ovat ainakin Discountista loppuneet. Onko pyörässä ns. rahoille vastinetta? Tämä pyörä olisi itselleni ensimmäinen täpäri, joten omaa kokemusta näistä ei löydy, enkä pysty pyörää verrata mihinkään.

----------


## IncBuff

Jos Stage oli mielessä niin mites Slide 125, joka korvaa Staget kaudelle 2013. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...0.html?mfid=52 tuossa kyllä näyttäisi olevan rahoille vastinetta, tosin pyörää joutuu odottamaan jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Anakonna

Olin jotenkin ohittanut tuon Sliden kokonaan. Tuo voisi varmasti olla hyvä vaihtoehto. Kokemukset tuosta myös kiinnostaa.

----------


## jk764476

Olen nyt ajellut n. 100 kilsaa rämeessä Zr race 6.0 29erilla (2012 sram). Pikaiset huomiot: homma toimi kuin rasvattu: tilaus ja maksu, jonka jälkeen meni yht. 7 päivää, niin pyörä oli fillariosassa noudettavissa. Palvelu oli erittäin asiallista, oli itselle hyödyllistä kysellä ja turista asioista. 
Itse pyörä on vakuuttanut. Vaihteet toimivat (ainakin toistaiseksi) virheettä (vaikka on hakattu oksiin ja kiviin yms.), ja ajoasento on 16" koossa passeli 170 cm tapille. Pyörä / keula ei taivu tai hötky kovemmassakaan runttauksessa / nousuissa. Märällä tosin tuntuu, että jarrujen tehot / tuntuma on ajoittain kovin vaihtelevaa. Voimansiirtopuolella seam on vakuuttanut parkkiintuneen maantieshitmano- käyttäjän. 

Hinta / laatusuhde erittäin kohdallaan.

----------


## mteho

Onko Slide 8.0 ja 9.0 välillä muuta merkittävää eroa kuin kiekot ja SRAM vs. Shimano? 8.0:n Shimano XT riittäisi itselle varmasti kevyesti joten 500€ hintaero SRAMin osista ei tunnu omaan käyttöön järkevältä. Kiekotkin ovat erilaiset, mutta millaiset nuo 8.0:n kiekot ovat?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a78665/slide-150-9-0.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...e-150-8-0.html

Ajeluna siis hupiajelut pääasiassa polkuja pitkin ja nyt olisi tarkoitus siirtyä jäykkäperästä täysjoustoon. Tosin jouston pituus on vielä ratkaisematta, mutta tuo 150mm Slide on nyt yksi vaihtoehdoista.

----------


## sakuvaan

Eri takaiskari kanssa.

----------


## mentunik

On muuten suht haastavat säädettävät noi formula rx jarrut jotka ainakin tossa ZR race 6.0  -12 mallissa on.. välykset on erittäin pienet. Toisaalta jarrutusteho on erinomainen.

----------


## kolistelija

> On muuten suht haastavat säädettävät noi formula rx jarrut jotka ainakin tossa ZR race 6.0  -12 mallissa on.. välykset on erittäin pienet. Toisaalta jarrutusteho on erinomainen.



Onko? Ihan yhtä helppo se on kuin mikä tahansa muukin jarru. Mutta sitä kannattaa herkistellä aina välillä, ettei männät jumiudu.

----------


## maalinni

Kyllä ne Rx:t säätyy helposti noin minuutissa:

1. Pultit löysälle siten, että satula liikkuu juuri ja juuri
2. Puristus kahvasta ja pultit kiinni
3. Lisää puristelua kahvasta.
4. Valmis.

----------


## Miklo

> On muuten suht haastavat säädettävät noi formula rx jarrut jotka ainakin tossa ZR race 6.0  -12 mallissa on.. välykset on erittäin pienet. Toisaalta jarrutusteho on erinomainen.



Yhdyn tähän. Itsellä oli molemmista jarruista männät jumissa jo uutena ostaessa. Monen voitelukerran jälkeen luulen saaneeni ne toimimaan mutta säätö ei onnistu perinteisellä tavalla, vaan silmällä ja kuulolla. Pyörä Stage 6.0.

----------


## akottila

Stage 6.0:n jarrujen kanssa ei ole ollut ongelmia. Vaihteiden kanssa oli, kun eivät olleet säädöissä. Nyt kun ovat ja sisäänajetut (500 km) pelaavat täydellisesti. Olen erittäin tyytyväinen Sramin X9 vaihteisiin ja vaihtajiin. Lisäksi vaihdoin satulan, lukkopolkimet ja hankin sigman (900 lm) lampun. Nyt fillari onkin mieleinen ja olen siihen tyytyväinen. Joustoa voisi metsässä olla enemmän, mutta kun tulee ajettua paljon asfaltillakin, niin musta on hyvä kompromissi ja sellaisen halusinkin. Pyörä on kaikinpuolin parempi kuin odotin ja toimii loistavasti mun käytössä.

----------


## mentunik

Edessä sain säädettyä ihan perinteisesti kahvasta puristamalla ja pultit kiinni. Takaa jouduin herkistelemään mäntiä ja lopuksi silmämääräisesti kohdalleen. Hetkellisesti kävi tosin verenpaineet hieman korkealla.

----------


## maalinni

Pyöräily on siitä jännä harrastus, kun sykkeet nousee välillä vaikkei polkisikaan.

----------


## Hardza

Sepäs alkoi mallikkaasti. Aloin tsekkaa tänään saapuneen Stagen takaiskarin ilmoja, nii koko paska asennettu väärin päin ja venttiili hankaa linkkuun kiinni. Eikun heti pajottaa ja kääntää toi toisinpäin  :Vihainen: 
Kuva ei toimi, niin linkissä tilanne:

Pitää laittaa vähä menemään noottia kyllä firmalle huomenissa....

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13916434/resized/20121016_174226_450x600.jpg

----------


## rontikainen

> Sepäs alkoi mallikkaasti. Aloin tsekkaa tänään saapuneen Stagen takaiskarin ilmoja, nii koko paska asennettu väärin päin ja venttiili hankaa linkkuun kiinni. Eikun heti pajottaa ja kääntää toi toisinpäin 
> Kuva ei toimi, niin linkissä tilanne:
> 
> Pitää laittaa vähä menemään noottia kyllä firmalle huomenissa....
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13916434/resized/20121016_174226_450x600.jpg



Heeh!!! Eikä????  :No huh!: 

Mulla kanssa Stagen etujarrun toinen mänttä lähes jupatissa heti uutena...

----------


## miku80

^^Silmät kiinni taidetaan noitakin pyöriä kasailla  :Hymy:  voi ziizus..

----------


## Hardza

Noo sellasta sattuu. Pääsipa heti tekemään lähempää tuttavuutta, ennen kun lähtee testilenkille  :Leveä hymy:  
Etujarru kans otti vähä kiinni, mutta sai pultteja löysäämällä ja kirimällä menemään kohillee.

Nyt tsekkaa miten se eka maasturi rullaa->

----------


## Olmi79

Selvishän se syy pyörän edullisuuteen  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Sepäs alkoi mallikkaasti. Aloin tsekkaa tänään saapuneen Stagen takaiskarin ilmoja, nii koko paska asennettu väärin päin ja venttiili hankaa linkkuun kiinni. Eikun heti pajottaa ja kääntää toi toisinpäin



Unbefuckinglievable!

Just kun toisessa ketjussa pääsin kehumasta ZR Team -fillarin laatua, kasausta myöten. Ilmeisesti kasausporukan ammattitaidosssa on melkoista hajontaa.

----------


## sakuvaan

Oktoberfest.

----------


## miku80

kyl noit vissiin pienes "simas" kasaillaan...

----------


## AxJ

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-7-0.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-7-0.html

Onkos näillä jotain merkittävää eroa? Kumpi kannataisi hommata?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-7-0.html
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-7-0.html
> 
> Onkos näillä jotain merkittävää eroa? Kumpi kannataisi hommata?



Ei mitään, linkeissä on sama pyörä.

----------


## Chaoe

> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-7-0.html
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-7-0.html
> 
> Onkos näillä jotain merkittävää eroa? Kumpi kannataisi hommata?



Ei ole, sama pyörä kummassakin linkissä.

----------


## AxJ

Oho, käynyt näköjään pieni huti/paste  :Leveä hymy: 
Pahoitteluni, meinasin siis tähän 2012 malliin, kuitenkin vain 50e eroa.

----------


## Tebb0

Taitaa mennä niin, että nuo 2012 -mallit oli pikkasen parempia noihin 2013 malleihin verrattuna. Eroa näyttäisi olevan kammet, keula ja etuvaihtaja ainakin vanhemman mallin eduksi.

Edit: Jarrutkin näyttää olevan erit. Ottaisin kyllä vanhemman version, mikäli väri ei ole ongelma ja kokoa löytyy.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

2012 mallissa on paremmat osat. Näissä 2012 malli voittaa 2013 mallin.
-Teoriassa parempi keula, 2013 mallin rebakin kyllä pelittää todella hyvin.
-Jarrut ovat paremmat, elixireistä on enemmän huonoja kokemuksia kuin formuloista
 -Vaihteisto on tasoa kovempaa sarjaa, tosin deorellakin peruspolkija ajelee.


 Kiekoista en osaa sanoa mitään, joku muu voi jatkaa siitä. 2012 mallissa on astetta paremmat osat, ja saisit sen heti. Hinta on vähän kovempi mutta ero on pieni. Molemmilla ajat tyytyväisenä, hyvä että eroa huomaisit.

----------


## Hardza

Jatkoa edelliseen, kannatti laittaa mailia menemään

"Dear Mr. H---- ------nen,

we are sorry for the problems with our bike. I can offer you a 50€ voucer for our webshop as compensation."

Loppuhyvin kaikki hyvin, ihan hyvälle tuntitaksalle tuossa näköjään pääsi =)

----------


## Nappulakenka

Heippa kaikille  :Hymy:  Olen tässä katsellut emännälle hänelle ensimmäistä maastopyörää ja näissä Radonin pyörissä hinta-/laatusuhde tuntuu olevan kohdillaan. Jos nyt joku jäykkäperäinen Radon otetaan, niin valinta osuu ehdottomasti ZR Lady 7.0, mutta rungon koko tuottaa ongelmia, niin kuin aina  :Leveä hymy: 

Tässä olisi vähän emännän mittoja:
Inseam:                76
Trunk:                 63
Forearm:               28
Arm:                   60
Thigh:                 55
Lower Leg:             52
Sternal Notch:         136
Total Body Height:     163

Olen vertaillut noita runkoja näiden mittojen perusteella ja tavallaan hän istuisi 17" rungon mittoihin, mutta toisaalta toiveissa on, että seisonta korkeutta saisi olla "reilusti" ja että ajoasento ei olisi liian makaava. Periaatteessa siis 15" runko voisi olla parempi, mutta silloin mitä ilmeisemmin joudutaan pelaamaan stemmin ja satulatolpan kanssa. 

Löytyykö arvon naisväeltä vinkkejä oikean rungon valintaan? Huomasin myös, että runkojen geometriat ovat vaihtuneet aavistuksen viime vuodesta, mutta tuskin aiheuttaa suurempaa päänvaivaa...

----------


## maalinni

Eikös Hesassa voi koeajaa noita Radoneita?

----------


## anue

> Heippa kaikille  Olen tässä katsellut emännälle hänelle ensimmäistä maastopyörää ja näissä Radonin pyörissä hinta-/laatusuhde tuntuu olevan kohdillaan. Jos nyt joku jäykkäperäinen Radon otetaan, niin valinta osuu ehdottomasti ZR Lady 7.0, mutta rungon koko tuottaa ongelmia, niin kuin aina 
> 
> Tässä olisi vähän emännän mittoja:
> Inseam:                76
> Trunk:                 63
> Forearm:               28
> Arm:                   60
> Thigh:                 55
> Lower Leg:             52
> ...



Olen kuusi senttiä lyhyempi, inseam 74 ja ajan tämän vuoden mallia olevalla 15 tuuman ZR Ladyllä. Vähänkin itseäni isommalle suosittelisin ehdottomasti isompaa runkoa. Ajoasento on aika pysty, itsenikin pitäisi vaihtaa pitempää stemmiä. Ja vaakaputki on sen verran matalalla, että stand overista ei tarvitse olla huolissaan. Eli suosittelisin laittamaan 17-tuumaisen tilaukseen.

----------


## ArKan

Onko muuten kellään kokemuksia Radonin maantiepyöristä/rungoista?

----------


## tii

> Heippa kaikille  Olen tässä katsellut emännälle hänelle ensimmäistä maastopyörää ja näissä Radonin pyörissä hinta-/laatusuhde tuntuu olevan kohdillaan. Jos nyt joku jäykkäperäinen Radon otetaan, niin valinta osuu ehdottomasti ZR Lady 7.0, mutta rungon koko tuottaa ongelmia, niin kuin aina 
> 
> Tässä olisi vähän emännän mittoja:
> Inseam:                76
> Trunk:                 63
> Forearm:               28
> Arm:                   60
> Thigh:                 55
> Lower Leg:             52
> ...



Mä oon 155cm ja mun inseam on 68cm. Mulla 2012 Radon Lady 6.0 ja 15". Mulla riittää ihan hyvin seisomakorkeus, vaikka olenkin lyhytjalkainen. Itse tykkään kai vähän pidemmästä ohjaamosta ja siks mulle on vaihdettu tohon pyörään pidempi stemmi, vakiona siinä tais olla 60mm. Ja satulaakin säädettiin mahdollisimman paljon taaksepäin.

Mun silmään noi mitat näyttäis siltä että 17" saattais mennä ihan hyvin. Toisaalta jos haluaa oikeasti melko pystyn ajoasennon, niin 15" vois olla hyvä, koska ohjaamo on aika pieni. Ja toisaalta mun mies (171cm pitkä) on kokeillut mun pyörää ja tykkää että se on näppärän kokoinen... Mutta ehkä kannattaa miettiä myös sitä, että jos aikoo ajaa pidempää siirtymää tms. tasasta niin liian pieni pyörä ei oo kiva.

Ootko harkinnut miesten puolelta pyörää..? Voisko sopia Radonin 16"? Ite olisin halunnut oikeastaan sellasen mutta se seisomakorkeus olis ollut todennäköisesti itselle liian korkea. 

Ite tein niin, että kävin sovittelemassa kivijalkamyymälöissä eri merkkien pyöriä (en Radonia koska täällä treellä niitä ei voi sovittaa) ja vertailin niiden mittoja sitten netissä oleviin Radonin mittoihin. Ja ostin Radonin. Hyi minua kivijalkamyymälöiden hyväksikäyttäjää.  :Irvistys:  Seisomakorkeutta testailin kotona jo valmiiks olleen 18" miesten Radonin avulla lätkimällä koroketta kenkien alle sen verran kun ajateltiin 15" naisten mallin olevan matalampi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tii

Ja vielä naisten mallista.. Itse koin vauhdin hurmaa kun renkaat (ne mustat osat, miks niitä nyt sanotaankaan..?  :Leveä hymy: ) vaihdettiin 2,1 tuumasiin Rocket Ronneihin ja Racing Ralpheihin. Ne vakiorenkaat (Nobby Nicit) oli hirmu hidastavat verrattuna kapeampiin. Kuitenkin kapeammilla (ja kuvioltaan vähemmän traktorin renkailla) pärjää ihan hyvin poluilla.

----------


## Nappulakenka

Ensimmäiseksi haluan kiittää kaikkia tähän asti vastanneita J





> Eikös Hesassa voi koeajaa noita Radoneita?



Kyllä mä olen yrittänyt etsiä jälleenmyyjiä tästä läheltä, mutta en ole löytänyt kuin fillariosa.fi:n ja valitettavasti heillä ei ollut testissä muita Orangeja(mikä tietenkin olisi loistava valinta :P)





> Mä oon 155cm ja mun inseam on 68cm. Mulla 2012 Radon Lady 6.0 ja 15". Mulla riittää ihan hyvin seisomakorkeus, vaikka olenkin lyhytjalkainen. Itse tykkään kai vähän pidemmästä ohjaamosta ja siks mulle on vaihdettu tohon pyörään pidempi stemmi, vakiona siinä tais olla 60mm. Ja satulaakin säädettiin mahdollisimman paljon taaksepäin.
> 
> Mun silmään noi mitat näyttäis siltä että 17" saattais mennä ihan hyvin. Toisaalta jos haluaa oikeasti melko pystyn ajoasennon, niin 15" vois olla hyvä, koska ohjaamo on aika pieni. Ja toisaalta mun mies (171cm pitkä) on kokeillut mun pyörää ja tykkää että se on näppärän kokoinen... Mutta ehkä kannattaa miettiä myös sitä, että jos aikoo ajaa pidempää siirtymää tms. tasasta niin liian pieni pyörä ei oo kiva.
> 
> Ootko harkinnut miesten puolelta pyörää..? Voisko sopia Radonin 16"? Ite olisin halunnut oikeastaan sellasen mutta se seisomakorkeus olis ollut todennäköisesti itselle liian korkea.



Periaatteessa miesten malleista ZR Team:in 16”-runko voisi olla passeli ja tässä jäisi myös aavistuksen verran enemmän seisontakorkeutta eikä geometria silmämääräisesti laske ajoasentoa. Säästäähän tuossa myös vähän rahaa ja se näkyy osissa, mutta sillä ei ole väliä, kunhan löytyy runko joka sopii hänelle.
Koeajoja pyrimme suorittamaan tässä syksyn aikana ja tekemään vertailuita näiden tiimoilta.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Onko muuten kellään kokemuksia Radonin maantiepyöristä/rungoista?



On. RPS SE löytyy. Kiekot vaihdoin heti kärkeen ennestään taloudesta löytyneisiin Mavicein. Loistopeli hintaansa nähden.

----------


## znood

Slide 160 takaswingissä särö  :Hymy:  katotaa miten takuu toimii mut aika heikosti tuntuu ainakin viiveiden puolesta toimivan b-d kanssa.

Kestihän se vuoden ja 3kk.

----------


## alteregoni

Aijaijai!  :Irvistys:  . Mistä kohtaa narahti särölle?

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Oon pitemmän aikaa katellut noita Radonin kaksysejä ja nyt on semmoset saumat, että saattaisi olla mahiksia tommoseen Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0:een. Kun pituus on 180 ja inseam 86, niin jäin pohtimaan valintaa tuon 18" ja 20"-koon välillä. Itse kyllä tykkäisin ei kovin korkeasta rungosta, että olisi näppärämpi käsitellä. Mutta olisko toi 18" liian pieni?

----------


## ArKan

> Slide 160 takaswingissä särö  katotaa miten takuu toimii mut aika heikosti tuntuu ainakin viiveiden puolesta toimivan b-d kanssa.
> 
> Kestihän se vuoden ja 3kk.



Joo, mulla on  Slide 140 johon myös vastaava murtuma tuli pari vuotta sit. Laitoin meiliä ja kuvat b-den. Mitään ei kuulunut vajaaseen 4kk. Sit tuli s-postissa ilm. että paketti tulossa. Svingi tuli muutaman päivän sen jälkeen.

----------


## ArKan

> On. RPS SE löytyy. Kiekot vaihdoin heti kärkeen ennestään taloudesta löytyneisiin Mavicein. Loistopeli hintaansa nähden.



Tuli tilattua toi Spire 9.0. Osat on ainakin kohdallaan. Hienoo että runkokin on toimiva.

----------


## Harhailija

> Oon pitemmän aikaa katellut noita Radonin kaksysejä ja nyt on semmoset saumat, että saattaisi olla mahiksia tommoseen Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0:een. Kun pituus on 180 ja inseam 86, niin jäin pohtimaan valintaa tuon 18" ja 20"-koon välillä. Itse kyllä tykkäisin ei kovin korkeasta rungosta, että olisi näppärämpi käsitellä. Mutta olisko toi 18" liian pieni?



Mulle tuli viime viikolla zr race 5.0 29" koossa 20". pituutta 185 cm ja inseam ~88. Niin satulaputki on liian lyhyt. Tai siis yli maksimin ylhäällä. Hommaan varmaan 40 cm satulaputken ja säädettävän stemmin myöhemmin.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Kiitos tuosta infosta  :Hymy: . Kaipa se sitten kannattaa 20" ottaa. Taitaa olla vähän pitempikin toi runko kun 18" ja toisaalta pidän aika matalasta ajoasennosta. Asiaa mietittyäni olen kanssa päätymässä tohon 5.0-malliin, kun on ostettava siihen uuteen fillariin kuitenkin nastarengasta, poljinta yms., niin rahaa kuluu.

----------


## Antza44

> Oon pitemmän aikaa katellut noita Radonin kaksysejä ja nyt on semmoset saumat, että saattaisi olla mahiksia tommoseen Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0:een. Kun pituus on 180 ja inseam 86, niin jäin pohtimaan valintaa tuon 18" ja 20"-koon välillä. Itse kyllä tykkäisin ei kovin korkeasta rungosta, että olisi näppärämpi käsitellä. Mutta olisko toi 18" liian pieni?



Ei ole 18" liian pieni. Itse olen saman kokoinen. 4 lenkkiä olen ajanut sekalaisessa maastossa kyseisellä pyörällä (Sram) ja on hyvän kokoinen. Vaihteet jouduin säätämään ja keulan pumppaamaan. On kiva vehe päästellä menemään ja hyvän värinen tuo lime luonnossa.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Joo, kyllähän muistelen lukeneeni täältä suurin piirtein kokoisistani tapauksista, jotka ovat tohon 18" kokoon päätyneet. Ei millään jaksa vaan selata ketjuja läpi, kun monissa on kymmeniä sivuja. Joten kaikki nää infot on arvokkaita. Onhan tommonen pienempi varmaan maastossa kivempi pyöritellä, vaikka en mihinkään OTB-maastoon meinaa suunnatakaan. Ja kyllähän toi lime tossa kuvassakin ihan  hyvän näkönen on, varmaan tosiaan vielä paremman näkönen luonnossa.

----------


## Antza44

> ^ Kiitos tuosta infosta . Kaipa se sitten kannattaa 20" ottaa. Taitaa olla vähän pitempikin toi runko kun 18" ja toisaalta pidän aika matalasta ajoasennosta. Asiaa mietittyäni olen kanssa päätymässä tohon 5.0-malliin, kun on ostettava siihen uuteen fillariin kuitenkin nastarengasta, poljinta yms., niin rahaa kuluu.



Kyllä tuon 18" ajoasennon saa alas jos, haluaa spacerit pois stemmin alta ja kääntää stemmin negatiiviseksi. Ennemmin liian pieni kuin, iso runko. Yksi 190 cm kaveri kaveri tykkää ajaa Trekin 29:llä missä on myös 600mm rungon vaakamitta.
Reban keula on 6.0 huomattavasti parempi jos, meinaa maastossa oikeasti ajaa ja kallein osa päivittää myöhemmin. Kannattaa harkita tarkkaan. Reballa ei jää ajot ainakaan keulasta kiinni. 6.0 on 400mm satula tolppa valmiina.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Noitten puheitten valossa pistetään toi 18" 6.0 uudelleen harkintaan  :Hymy: . Eipä tässä ole pahemmin varoja jälkeenpäin fillaria uudelleen speksata, niin olis hyvä, että kerralla tulisi pysyvää jälkee.
Tossa jäi vaan mietityttämään kun katsoin noita kahta 6.0:aa, niin molemmissa on väriksi merkattu lime, siis shimano- ja sram-varustetuissa. Kuvassahan toi shimano on musta ja sram lime. Ota tosta nyt sitten selvää.

----------


## znood

> Joo, mulla on  Slide 140 johon myös vastaava murtuma tuli pari vuotta sit. Laitoin meiliä ja kuvat b-den. Mitään ei kuulunut vajaaseen 4kk. Sit tuli s-postissa ilm. että paketti tulossa. Svingi tuli muutaman päivän sen jälkeen.



Täytyy varmaan viedä hitsattavaks tuo swingi kun on noin pitkät viiveet... Jouduitko lähettämään vanhan swingin takaisin ?

----------


## Antza44

> ^ Noitten puheitten valossa pistetään toi 18" 6.0 uudelleen harkintaan . Eipä tässä ole pahemmin varoja jälkeenpäin fillaria uudelleen speksata, niin olis hyvä, että kerralla tulisi pysyvää jälkee.
> Tossa jäi vaan mietityttämään kun katsoin noita kahta 6.0:aa, niin molemmissa on väriksi merkattu lime, siis shimano- ja sram-varustetuissa. Kuvassahan toi shimano on musta ja sram lime. Ota tosta nyt sitten selvää.



Bike discountin sivulla on vaan painovirhe paholainen mustan osalta tekstissä Eli kuvissa värit oikein. Radonin omilla sivuilla on oikein. Sieltä löytyy muutes tarkemmat geometria mitat http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_21722_.htm. Sram version Magura jarruja pidetään parempana kuin, Shimano version Avideja. Muuten tuo valinta onkin lähinnä väri ja Sram vs Shimano osat. Hyvin on pitänyt orkkis Nobby Nic Evo PaceStar renkulat myös kovettuneella lumella pikku pakkasessa jää ajoihin piikkipyörät sitten. 18" painoi 12.5kg Shimano XT PD-M780 polkimilla varustettuna.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Tuli sitten tilattua tuo 6.0 Sram 18" koossa. Otin siihen nyt Ice Spiker Prot talvea varten varmuuden vakuudeksi, kun vähän sitä semmoseksi talvipyöräksikin meinasin. Noita jarruja arvuuttelinkin vähän paremmiksi, kun täällä on noista Avideista puhuttu kaikenmoista. Toivottavasti nää Magurat ei nyt sitten pahemmin ulvo, vaikka pääasiana on kai pidettävä, että pysähtyy. Kiitos sulle muuten hyödyllistä kommenteista  :Hymy: .

----------


## Antza44

> ^ Tuli sitten tilattua tuo 6.0 Sram 18" koossa. Otin siihen nyt Ice Spiker Prot talvea varten varmuuden vakuudeksi, kun vähän sitä semmoseksi talvipyöräksikin meinasin. Noita jarruja arvuuttelinkin vähän paremmiksi, kun täällä on noista Avideista puhuttu kaikenmoista. Toivottavasti nää Magurat ei nyt sitten pahemmin ulvo, vaikka pääasiana on kai pidettävä, että pysähtyy. Kiitos sulle muuten hyödyllistä kommenteista .



Välillä jarrut vähän ääntelee, mutta ei enempää kyllä, kun XT jarrut tai formulat en muista mallia ja pitoa tuntus riittavän. Ice Spiker Prot on ostos listalla talviajo kenkien lisäksi myös minulla. Viikon kesti tulla minulla siitä, kun lähti DHL:llä liikkeelle.

----------


## Harhailija

> 6.0 on 400mm satula tolppa valmiina.



On kummassa paikassa säästetty tossa 5.0:ssa kun siinä on vaan 350 mm satulatolppa. Onkohan siinä ajateltu, että köyhät on lyhyempiä  :Hymy: . Runkogeometria on täysin sama.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Eastonin tolppahan siinä on ja kutosessa jonkun muun valmistajan, jos Eastonilta ei vain tommosta 400:sta löytynyt. Vaikea kuvitella mitään säästösyytä tohon, paitsi mainitsemasi varallisuuserot  :Hymy: .

----------


## jan52

> ^ Eastonin tolppahan siinä on ja kutosessa jonkun muun valmistajan, jos Eastonilta ei vain tommosta 400:sta löytynyt. Vaikea kuvitella mitään säästösyytä tohon, paitsi mainitsemasi varallisuuserot .



Kyllä multa ainakin löytyy Eastonin 400mm EA30 tolppa, joten kyllä niitä ainakin ennen on tehty.

----------


## Harhailija

Moitin tuota Bike-Discountin runkokokolaskuria, koska sen mukaan vasta inseamilla 91 pitäis ottaa 21" runko ja inseamilla 96 koko 22". Lisäksi ovat samoihin runkoihin laitelleet erimittaisia satulatolppia. Eli jos zr race 5.0:ssa ois ollut tuo 400mm tolppa, laskuri olisi antanut mulle oikein tuon 20" koon. Mutta kun ei niin ei  :Irvistys: . Eli tuo laskuri pätee vain zr race 6.0:sta ja siitä ylöspäin. Maksaahan 5cm alumiiniputkea varmaan hirveesti.

----------


## ArKan

> Täytyy varmaan viedä hitsattavaks tuo swingi kun on noin pitkät viiveet... Jouduitko lähettämään vanhan swingin takaisin ?



En tarvinnu. Kuvat sarjanro:sta ja murtumasta riittivät.

----------


## Antza44

> Moitin tuota Bike-Discountin runkokokolaskuria, koska sen mukaan vasta inseamilla 91 pitäis ottaa 21" runko ja inseamilla 96 koko 22". Lisäksi ovat samoihin runkoihin laitelleet erimittaisia satulatolppia. Eli jos zr race 5.0:ssa ois ollut tuo 400mm tolppa, laskuri olisi antanut mulle oikein tuon 20" koon. Mutta kun ei niin ei . Eli tuo laskuri pätee vain zr race 6.0:sta ja siitä ylöspäin. Maksaahan 5cm alumiiniputkea varmaan hirveesti.



Lisäksi satula tolppien Offsetit on erilaiset 5.0 , 6.0 , 7.0 , 8.0 on -Offset tolpat ja 10.0 suora Syntacen tolppa.

----------


## Harhailija

Marmatan vielä lisää omasta zr race vitosesta (siis viikon vanha). Ostin pinnaheijastimet tänään pyörääni. Etupäähän meni hyvin. Mutta takapäähän laittaessani -ei juma, varmaan 10 pinnaa kiristämättä. Menihän siinä tovi kun rihtas vanteen suoraksi. Niin ja heti uutena jouduin vetämään vaihdevaijerit uusiksi keskiön alta taaksepäin, kun oli laitettu ristiin! ko kohdasta, eivätkä vaijerit meneet sen muovihärpäkeen kautta ollenkaan. Ei kovin laadukasta saksalaista työtä.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Minkäköhänlaisessa kunnossa oma Radon tulee, kun ne kokoo sitä siellä Oktoberfestin jälkeisessä laskuhumalassa... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Harhailija

> Minkäköhänlaisessa kunnossa oma Radon tulee, kun ne kokoo sitä siellä Oktoberfestin jälkeisessä laskuhumalassa...



Toivottavasti paremmassa  :Hymy: . Laitoin noottia jo maanantaina sähköpostitse tuosta vaijerihommasta  -ei ole tullut mitään vastausta, lienee turha valittaa tuosta takavanteestakaan. Tais olla tuolla kaupat ketjussa missä sanailivat että eivät vastaa reklamaatioihin:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...27#post1920827

----------


## Amfinaut

Kovasti pähkäilin Radonin tilausta (juurikin ZR Race 29er 6.0 SRAM tai 7.0 oli mielessä, diggailin väreistä :3) mutta nämä kohtalaisen epäselvät takuu- ja laatukuviot pakottivat kääntymään pois tästä putiikista ihan periaatteen vuoksi. Canyonille lähti omat massit mutta tiedä sitten hoituuko heillekään asiat sen paremmin.

----------


## mentunik

Itsellä on B-D:stä reklamaatioihin vastattu nopeasti ja asiat hoidettu mallikkaasti mikäli jotain on ollut. Muutenkin kyselyihin on vastattu pääsääntöisesti seuraavana päivänä. Eilen pistin viestiä kun radonista puuttui tangon tulpat ja tänään tuli viesti että ovat pistäneet postiin. Pieni asia, mutta hyvä että heitä kiinnosti se hoitaa.

----------


## Harhailija

Illalla oli tullut sähköposti B-D:stä sähköposti. Tarjoavat 15€ voucheria nettikauppaansa tuosta vaijerien virheasennuksesta. Kuinka ne ton voucherin toimittaa? Vastauksessani reklamoin myös noista kiristämättömistä pinnoista. Saas nähdä koska vastaavat. Siis minulla meni 4,5 päivää, että vastasivat.

----------


## maalinni

Se voucher on koodi, jolla saa alennusta nettikaupasta.

----------


## Antza44

> Kyllä tuon 18" ajoasennon saa alas jos, haluaa spacerit pois stemmin alta ja kääntää stemmin negatiiviseksi. Ennemmin liian pieni kuin, iso runko. Yksi 190 cm kaveri kaveri tykkää ajaa Trekin 29:llä missä on myös 600mm rungon vaakamitta.
> Reban keula on 6.0 huomattavasti parempi jos, meinaa maastossa oikeasti ajaa ja kallein osa päivittää myöhemmin. Kannattaa harkita tarkkaan. Reballa ei jää ajot ainakaan keulasta kiinni. 6.0 on 400mm satula tolppa valmiina.



Komento takas kaveri ei ole oikeesti ku 183cm 88 inseam. Näyttää jotenkin vaan niin hongan kolistelijalta. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Antza44

Vois päätellä, että kasaus porukka on ammatti taidoltaan ja viitseliäsyydeltään sekalaista seurakuntaa. Oman 6.0 Sram 29 tilasin ilmaisella jousitus säädöllä 93 kg ja lopputulos oli, että keulassa oli 50 lbs painetta, eli mitään ei ollu tehty. Taka vaitaja ei ollut säädöissään vaikka kasauskortissa luki, että on tarkastettu. (No iskari pummppu on kuiteskin pakko omistaa ja kyllä se vaihteen säätökin kannattaa harjotella ite, kun ei ole vaikeeta ja hyvät pdf ohjeet löytyy Sramilta sekä Shimanolta.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Toivottavasti vaihteet on sinne päin ainakin säädetty. Kun mä viimeksi säätelin vaihteita, ei näitä naksuja vielä olemassa ollut  :Hymy: . Ei ollut säätöhömmat turhan vaikeita silloin ja mäkin osasin koota käyttökelposen fillarin erikseen ostetun rungon ympärille. Eilen tuli e-mail, että alkavat koota mun Radonia, eli suurin osa työstä tapahtuu ilmeisesti viikon alusta, ja siitä tullee tommonen maanantaikappale. Ohessa  tilatut romppeet on jo matkalla Suomeen.

----------


## alteregoni

Mun Radon (Slide ED 8.0) oli kyllä hyvissä säädöissä. Etuvaihtajaa hieman säätelin kun muutin ketjuohjurin paikkaa, kun ketju kulki niin lähellä rattaita. Reverbin letkua tarttis lyhentää jahka sais aikaseksi. Mutta erinomaisessa kunnossa fillari tuli.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Mukava kuulla tommonenkin kokemus, toivottavasti mun tapauksessa käy samoin. En ole kovin hyvä säätelemään noita naksuvaihteita. 105:nkin sain onnellisesti pois säädöistä kun rupesin sen kanssa sekoilemaan.

----------


## IncBuff

Lieneekö syynä pyörien menekin lisääntyminen vai mikä että kokoonpanon laatu on alkanut heittelemään. Viime vuonna en muista nähneeni montakaan valitusta ja ajokaverillekin silloin tilattu Radon oli täydellisesti säädöissään.

----------


## alteregoni

Saattaahan se olla muillakin merkeillä samoja ongelmia, asiakas ei vaan suoranaisesti ole tekemisessä niiden ongelmien kanssa, koska myyjä liikee "hoitaa" nuo pois ennen fillarin luovutusta. Tietysti se asia korostuu näissä postimyynit laitteissa.

----------


## kolistelija

Pari Radonia olen laittanut ajokuntoon. Ainoa tarpeellinen toimenpide oli toisen pyörän etujarrun keskittäminen. Pikalinkkunavassa se nyt ei muutenkaan yllätä. Muuten kaikki oli vimpan päälle säädettyä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Lieneekö syynä pyörien menekin lisääntyminen vai mikä että kokoonpanon laatu on alkanut heittelemään. Viime vuonna en muista nähneeni montakaan valitusta ja ajokaverillekin silloin tilattu Radon oli täydellisesti säädöissään.



Luultavimmatusti sinne kasauslinjalle on palkattu joku suviuuno kiireavuksi ja unohdettu kouluttaa. Toivottavasti älyävät pikaisesti, että heidän kannattaa joko siirtää suviuuno lattianlakaisuhommiin tai sitten kouluttaa tarpeeksi. 

Oma havaintoni Radonin kasaustyön laadusta on ollut 100% positiivinen. Purin nimittäin yhden ZR Team 6.0 -fillarin aivan atomeiksi kun siirsin siitä osat väliaikaisesti toiseen runkoon.

----------


## kaskari

Moi,

Hankin syksyllä ensimmäiseksi maastopyöräkseni Radon zr team 7.0 Bike-Discountista. Pyörä tuli postitse nopeasti, tosin en saanut mitään ilmoitusta paketin lähetyksestä/saapumisesta, mutta vaimo oli sattumalta kotona vastaanottamassa pakettia.  :Leveä hymy:  Sain kasattua pyörän ajokuntoon, vaikka en mielestäni omaa mitään kovin ihmeelllisiä pyörämekaanikon taitoja. Pyörää olen ulkoiluttanut metsäpoluilla, hiekkatiellä, latupohjalla sekä asfaltilla. Pyöräilen päivittäin töihin pyörällä ja pyörä on lunastanut kaikki sille asettamani odotukset. 

Nyt talvikauden uhkaavasti lähestyessä olen alkanyt miettimään nastarenkaiden hankkimista pyörääni. Näin alkukaudesta tarkoitus olisi laittaa vain eteen nastarengas. Onko arvostetulla raadilla kokemusta Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro -renkaista? Mahtuisiko eteen 2.35" rengas pyörimään? Takana näyttäisi olevan todella vähän tilaa, joten sinne ei näyttäisi noin iso rengas mahtuvan pyörimään.

/Juha

----------


## miku80

kyllähän tuo ISP on paras nastakumi IMO.. Kyllä luulis mahtuvan SID:ssä pyörimään tai itellä ollu ainakin reconissa ja sektorissa enkä usko et tuo sen kapeempi olis.. Tuon ISP:n saa myös 2.1" koossa jos isompi ei mahdu..

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Onko arvostetulla raadilla kokemusta Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro -renkaista? Mahtuisiko eteen 2.35" rengas pyörimään? Takana näyttäisi olevan todella vähän tilaa, joten sinne ei näyttäisi noin iso rengas mahtuvan pyörimään.



Fillarin mukana tulevat suvigummit näyttävät olevan 2.25-tuumaiset, eli nuo nastarenkaat olisivat about 3 milliä leveämmät (tulee siis haarukkaa lähemmäs 1.5mm per puoli). Luulisin, että mahtuu pyörimään myös takana.

EDIT: Muistin, että taloudessa on sekä 2.25 -tuumaiset Nobby Nicit että nuo 2.35-tuumaiset ISP:t kiekoille asennettuna. Eikun mittaamaan  :Hymy:  . Tulos: ISP on millin korkeampi ja 2 milliä leveämpi kuin Nobby Nic. Eli ISP vaatii haarukassa millin enemmän tilaa joka sivulla kuin Nobby Nic.

----------


## kaskari

Muistelin et tuossa olisi ollut 2,1" renkaat vakiona, mutta olinkin väärässä. Pitää laittaa  tilaukseen nuo 2,35" ISP:t.

Kiitoksia vastauksista ja suosituksesta.

----------


## Kepardi

Tämä tulee nyt vähän myöhässä, mutta itselläni on just tuollainen samanlainen pyörä sekä molemmissa päissä uudet 2,35" ISP:t. 
Just kun tarkistin, niin ei siellä takana tosiaan enää montaa milliä ylimääräistä tilaa ole. Mutta mahtuvat siis kyllä.

----------


## miku80

Noissahan on takakiekko pikalinkulla joten kannattaa ottaa huomioon että kiekko pääsee taipumaan about sen sentin verran puoleensa ajaessa et jos tilaa on muutama milli niin aikast helposti ottaa kiinni takakolmiossa..

----------


## Harhailija

Puolitoista viikkoa on mennyt pinnanootin lähetyksestä B-D:hen, eikä vastausta. 15€ vaijeriasennusvirheen voucheria ei ole tullut. Joko siellä on asiakaspalvelu täysin tukossa tai eivät välitä vastata. Odottelevat varmaan että visalasku erääntyy. Siirtävät asiani mappi ö:hön, kun rahat on tilillä.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Mulle on Bike-Discount tehnyt kaksi katevarausta luottokorttitililtä. Pyörä + romppeet ja vielä romppeet erikseen, siis romppeet tuplasti. Näin ollen katevarauksessa on ylimäärästä noin 270 egee, nuo romppeet, aika suuri summa mulle. Kirjoitin asiasta, mutta joku Mikaela sieltä vastaili, että on yksi katevaraus (reserve) 1.11 plus kaksi veloitusta 2.11: pyörä + bike-box ja romppeet erikseen, koska on kaksi eri pakettia fillari ja romppeet. Hassua sinänsä, koska ei mun luottokorttitilillä näy muuta kun nuo kaksi katevarausta, ei varsinaisia veloituksia olleskaan. Vähän aikaa vielä odottelen ja sitten lähtee Mikaelalle paluupostia. Odottaisi, että tämmöset finanssihommat hoidettaisiin tarkasti ja pilkulleen.

----------


## maalinni

Minulla teki b-d pyörää ostaessa tuplavarauksen. Melkein itketti, kun oli katteet 2x1300€ miinuksella. Mutta ilman ongelmia siitäkin selvittiin, takana yli 20 tilausta ilman ongelmia.

----------


## ben

maalinni: kauanko kesti ennen kuin ylimääräinen varaus palautettiin tilille? Itselleni kävi samoin ja odottelen edelleen rahoja.. (ja pyörää) Paypalin sivujen mukaan prosessissa voi kestää jopa 30 päivää.

----------


## arctic biker

> Lieneekö syynä pyörien menekin lisääntyminen vai mikä että kokoonpanon laatu on alkanut heittelemään. Viime vuonna en muista nähneeni montakaan valitusta ja ajokaverillekin silloin tilattu Radon oli täydellisesti säädöissään.



Toisaalta ulkomaisesta nettikaupasta jos tilaa niin silloin ostajan on syytä hallita pyörätekniikkaa ja omata työkaluja riittävän paljon ettei mene sormi suuhun jos rukissa jotain säädettävää ilmenee...

----------


## keski-ikäinen

No nythän tuo mun tuplalaskutukseni oli korjattu ja luottokorttitililtä veloitettu ihan oikea määrä. Helpotuksen huokaus, että asia selvisi yhdellä maililla, eikä tarttenut ruveta asiaa pitempään selvittelemään.

----------


## ben

Onko teillä muuten toiminut DHL:n trackeri pyöriä tilatessa? Alkaa kyllä vähän epäilyttää b-d:n puuhat.

----------


## Tebb0

> Onko teillä muuten toiminut DHL:n trackeri pyöriä tilatessa? Alkaa kyllä vähän epäilyttää b-d:n puuhat.



Ei toiminut, mutta pyörä tuli silti n. viikossa. b-d:n oman topikin alta katsoin, että muillakin ollut samaa ongelmaa. Ei ole muuta, kuin hyviä kokemuksia.

----------


## maalinni

Eihän se varaus edes lähde tililtä. Taisi siinä pari viikkoa mennä vielä pyörän saapumisen jälkeenkin, mutta ei ihan 30 päivää. Visan kanssa voi aika rauhassa maksella, kun luottokunta hoitaa ongelmat yleensä aika tehokkaasti.

edit: ei ole dhl träckeri minullakaan toiminut läheskään aina, mutta aina on tullut paketit viikossa perille, pyörät kahdessa. Joskus dhl tunnus ei toiminut kuin dhl:n saksalaisilla sivuilla, eli kun www.dhl.de sivuilla vaihtoi kieleksi englannin, niin lähetystä ei enää löytynyt. Veikkaan että vika on siis dhl:n sivustoissa.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Kyllähän tuo katevaraus on vähennetty käytettävissä olevasta summasta ihan niin kuin tavallisessa käyttötilissäkin. Eipä munkaan luottotilini olisi muuten miinuksella ollut ja jouduin sinne rahaa siirtämään, että sain tilin taas plussalle.

----------


## maalinni

Itekin kyllä tota tuplavarausta kummastelin. Alunperin en voinut ostaa 1300 fillaria, kun visan limitti oli 1000. Osto epäonnistui (käytin paypalia). Nostin verkkopankin kautta limittiä parilla huntilla, jonka jälkeen tein fillarista kaupat. Paypalin sivuilta bongasin tuon tuplavarauksen. Tiedustelin asiaa muistaakseni paypalin kautta ja sain ympäripyöreän vastauksen miksi bd olin tehnyt tuplavarauksen ja että varaus poistuu aikanaan.

----------


## miku80

jos noita tuplavaurauksia tulee niin voihan ne tilaukset aina maksaa tilisiirrolla.. menee toki 2 pankkipäivää kauemmin..

----------


## Antza44

> jos noita tuplavaurauksia tulee niin voihan ne tilaukset aina maksaa tilisiirrolla.. menee toki 2 pankkipäivää kauemmin..



Kyllä se luottokortti on varmintapa maksaa netti ostokset, jos vaikka ei tavara tulekkaan, niin saa rahat takas luottoyhtiöltä. Tilisiirto ja firma konkkaan, niin aiku hymyilyttää pitkään :Vihainen: . Matkatoimisto puolelta kivoja esimerkkejä löytyy Suomestakin. Luottokortin käyttövaraa voi lisätä ihan tilisiirrolla, jos ei limitti riitä isoihin hankintoihin.

----------


## maalinni

Totta. Ja jos visa ei kelpaa, niin kannattaa jättää tilaus tekemättä.

----------


## Nakkirakki

Moi!
Radon Stage 2011:n mitoituksesta... mittaa 180cm ja inseam luokkaa 84-85cm. Jäykkäperäisessä oikea koko lienee 18" mutta käykö täpärissä ohjaamo ahtaaksi? Bike-Discountin kokotaulukon mukaan mennään rajoilla (170-180cm / 18", 180-190cm / 20"). Mitä mieltä muut Stagen omistajat ovat, mikä on oikea koko?
edit: ja kuinka paljon stemmillä voi järkevissä määrin kompensoida täpärin ohjaamoa ilman että vaikuttaa negatiivisesti täpärin ajo-ominaisuuksiin?

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Kotiutui sitten eilen toi oma Radon 29errä. Loota (bike box) oli tosi hyvässä kondiksessa, näytti siltä kun ei olisi kuljeteltu ollenkaan. Kannattaakin varmaan tuossa bike boxissa se oma pyörä sieltä B-C:stä tilata. Pyörä oli ihan priimakondiksessa, ei pienintäkään naarmua. Etujarrun jarrupalojen välissäkin oli pieni muoviläpyskä, niin ei vahingossa puristu kiinni toisiinsa palat. Vaihteisto oli säädetty aika mukavasti, tosin toiseksi isoimmalta takarattaalta se ei pudottanut seuraavalle ja toisella naksulla sitten hyppäsi sen seuraavan yli. Luulen kuitenkin, että sain sen säädettyä kohdilleen. Väri on oikein hyvä, varmaan erottuu hyvin pyörä pimeällä. Valitettavasti pyörää en pääse testaamaan kuin vasta huomenaamuna. Tuosta joustohaarukasta muistelen (tässä ketjussa?) täällä sanotun, että paikallaan ollessa kädet tangossa sägi pitäis olla 25%, mutta kun tossa on kaksi taulukkoa, 80mm ja 100mm. Mitään ohjetta säätämiseen ei mukana tullut. Rockshoxin ohjelehtisessäkin puhuttiin vaan keulan huollosta, samaten youtube-videoissa kun  yritin sieltä etsiä. Mutta kaipa ajaessa löytää pikkuhiljaa noi oikeat asetukset, iskaripumppu mulla kyllä on.

----------


## arctic biker

Paketista varmaan löytyi muovipussi. Jos siellä on kaksi mustaa lankarullan näköistä 2 cm pitkää muovimötikkää niin silloin se on 100 mm joustavana. Ja tietysti Discountin myyntisivulta näkee etujouston matkan kanssa. Ja voihan sen mitata, mittaat kuinka paljon on liukuputkia näkyvissä, päästä ilmat pois, junttaa keula alas ja mittaa uudestaan. näitten kahden mitan erotus on sitten joustomatka.
29:n pieni perusriesa alle 180 cm kuskeillahan saattaa olla etupään korkeus mikäli matalaa ajokoiramaista ajoasentoa halajaa, jollei kannattimen alla olevien prikkojen ja/tai kannattimen kääntö negatiivi-asentoon auta niin joustomatkaa lyhentämällä saa etupäätä matalammaksi.
onnea uudelle pyörälle!

----------


## SLauniainen

> Moi!
> Radon Stage 2011:n mitoituksesta... mittaa 180cm ja inseam luokkaa 84-85cm. Jäykkäperäisessä oikea koko lienee 18" mutta käykö täpärissä ohjaamo ahtaaksi? Bike-Discountin kokotaulukon mukaan mennään rajoilla (170-180cm / 18", 180-190cm / 20"). Mitä mieltä muut Stagen omistajat ovat, mikä on oikea koko?
> edit: ja kuinka paljon stemmillä voi järkevissä määrin kompensoida täpärin ohjaamoa ilman että vaikuttaa negatiivisesti täpärin ajo-ominaisuuksiin?



Mulla on pituutta 178 ja inseam ~85cm ja Stage 6.0 (2011) koossa 18" sopii kuin hanska käteen. Stemmi tuossa on suhteellisen lyhyt enkä usko että geometria pahasti heikkenee vaikka sen vaihtaisi sentin pari pitemmäksi.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^^ Kiitos onnitteluista!  :Hymy:   Kyllä tuo B-C:n sivujen mukaan on 100mm joustava. Pituutta on tosiaan 180cm, ehkä ei ihan negatiiviseksi tuota kannatinta tartte kääntää, mutta ton nykyisen plussasuuntaisen kannattimen voisi jossain vaiheessa vaihtaa 0-asteiseksi, siis vaakatasoiseen. 18" koko tuntuu olevan kyllä mulle ihan passeli.

----------


## Antza44

> ^^ Kiitos onnitteluista!  Kyllä tuo B-C:n sivujen mukaan on 100mm joustava. Pituutta on tosiaan 180cm, ehkä ei ihan negatiiviseksi tuota kannatinta tartte kääntää, mutta ton nykyisen plussasuuntaisen kannattimen voisi jossain vaiheessa vaihtaa 0-asteiseksi, siis vaakatasoiseen. 18" koko tuntuu olevan kyllä mulle ihan passeli.



Kannatin on tuossa tosiaan 90mm käänsin omani negatiiviseksi sarvet putosi noin 20mm alemmas ja reulu puoli senttiä meni eteenpäin.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Juu, toihan on sitä paitsi varsin halpa konsti. Katsotaan nyt, kun olen määritellyt tuon satulan oikean korkeuden ja ajanut jonkin aikaa, mitä tehdään. Yllätys oli se, että toi kannatin on noinkin pitkä. Yllättävän laadukkaalta tuo peli muuten vaikuttaa, kun katsoo hitsaussaumoja jne. Työn jälki mielestäni tosi hyvää, varsinkin kun ottaa ton hinnan huomioon.

----------


## arctic biker

Oiskoon nii että kauko-idässä on alumiinia sen verta kauan hitsattu että homma ois jo pikkuhiljaa hanskassa? Ja tossa osoite yhteen calculaattoriin
http://www.brightspoke.com/t/bike-stem-calculator.html

----------


## janneko

> . Tuosta joustohaarukasta muistelen (tässä ketjussa?) täällä sanotun, että paikallaan ollessa kädet tangossa sägi pitäis olla 25%, mutta kun tossa on kaksi taulukkoa, 80mm ja 100mm. Mitään ohjetta säätämiseen ei mukana tullut. Rockshoxin ohjelehtisessäkin puhuttiin vaan keulan huollosta, samaten youtube-videoissa kun  yritin sieltä etsiä. Mutta kaipa ajaessa löytää pikkuhiljaa noi oikeat asetukset, iskaripumppu mulla kyllä on.




Onko siinä haarukan putkessa O-ring? Asetat sen alas ja katot kuinka paljon se liikkuu. Jos ei ole, niin laita joku kuminauha putken ympärille. Sitten silmämääräisesti arvioit.

----------


## kolistelija

> Onko siinä haarukan putkessa O-ring? Asetat sen alas ja katot kuinka paljon se liikkuu. Jos ei ole, niin laita joku kuminauha putken ympärille. Sitten silmämääräisesti arvioit.



Lisätään nyt vielä että tuo taitaa olla dual-air keula. Silloin pitää säätää myös negatiivipaine.

En tiedä miten se pitäisi oikeasti säätää, mutta itse laitan ensin negapuolen tyhjäksi, sitten säädän plussapuolelle arviopaineet ja sitten vasta negapuolelle painetta. Keula on vähän turhan tönkkö tarran mukaisilla paineilla, joten fiiliksen mukaan vähän ekstraa negapuolelle jos alkuherkkyyttä kaipaa.

----------


## Antza44

> Lisätään nyt vielä että tuo taitaa olla dual-air keula. Silloin pitää säätää myös...



Rock Shoxin 2013 mallisto on lähes täysin solo air mallia ja hyvältä tuo solo Reba ainakin vaikuttaa.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

> Onko siinä haarukan putkessa O-ring? Asetat sen alas ja katot kuinka paljon se liikkuu. Jos ei ole, niin laita joku kuminauha putken ympärille. Sitten silmämääräisesti arvioit.



On siinä tuo O-ring, siitä olen sen prosentin katsonutkin. Yksinkertainen, mutta kätevä lisä sinänsä. Katotaan nyt, miten tuo keula ajaessa käyttäytyy ja lisätään tai vähennetään sitten paineita.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

> Oiskoon nii että kauko-idässä on alumiinia sen verta kauan hitsattu että homma ois jo pikkuhiljaa hanskassa? Ja tossa osoite yhteen calculaattoriin
> http://www.brightspoke.com/t/bike-stem-calculator.html



Kiitos tästä, tarkistetaan  :Hymy: .

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Eka lenkki takana uudella radonilla. Fillarin väri on muuten tosi hyvä, luulen, että näkyy pimeälläkin hyvin. Ajoasento oli aika lailla pysty, katsotaan mitä asialle tehdään, olisiko satulan siirtäminen taaksepäin osaratkaisu. Mutta ohjaamon mitat tuntuivat toisaalta ihan sopivilta. Ohjaus tuntui erittäin herkältä, ehkä pitkän kannattimenkin ansiosta. Alussa tietysti tuo stonga tuntuu karseen leveeltä mutta siihen tottuu. Ajoin pelkästään hiekkateillä ja jonkun verran asfaltilla, koska halusin testata vaihteiden ja jarrujen toimintaa. Vaihteet pelasi hyvin, tosin takana tokaksi suurimmalta rattaalta ei vaihtanut alaspäin seuraavalle ja toisella naksulla hyppäsi sitten tuon yli seuraavalla. Pieniltä suuremmille ihan okei. Eipä tuo suuri vika ole, mutta yritetään korjata, kunhan pyörä tulee tutummaksi. Jarrut ovat hyvät, tunnokkaammat kuin kaverin crossarissa olevat mekaaniset levarit. Tuollainen jarrutus, jota jossain sanottiin "feather brakingiksi" onnistui hyvin. Ainoa negatiivinen puoli nyt näin alussa on se, että vapaaratas pitää aika kovaa ääntä ja raksuttaa "miehekkäästi", kuten täällä joku asian ilmaisi  :Hymy: . Se hyvä puoli siitä tietysti on, että kelloa ei tarttenut käyttää, jalankulkijat kyllä kuulivat lähestymiseni  :Leveä hymy:   ja antoivat suosiolla tietä. Keulaan pitää pumpata lissää paineita, O-rengas oli lenkin jälkeen ihan ylhäällä. Vaikea muuten keulasta sanoa mitään, kun ei ole noista kokemusta. Kokonaisuutena erittäin positiivinen kuva jäi fillarista. Katotaan miltä tuntuu, kun viedään se poluille.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuo mainitsemasi ohjauksen herkkyys saattaa johtua juurikin tuo keulan syvään painumisestä>keula kun on kasassa ohjauskulma jyrkkenee,kun saat paineet kohdilleen,ohjauskin rauhoittunee kyl.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ja jos se ei auta, leveempää tankoa.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Tarkoitin sitä ohjauksen herkkyyttä oikeastaan enemmän positiivisessa kuin negatiivisessa mielessä, kulmat on varmaan myös loivemmat kuin krossareissa. Nää taitaa olla pitkälle myös tottumiskysymyksiä, kun viimeksi maasturia on tosissaan ajanut tommoset 25 vuotta sitten. En nyt stemmiäkään lähde heti muuttamaan loivempikulmaiseksi tai negatiiviseksi peräti, ajellaan nyt vähän aikaa tällä kokoonpanolla.

----------


## SSGT-92

Jep,mainitun herkkyyden näköjään käsitin levottomuudeksi,oma moka.Se satulan paikka tavallaan on "vakio",älä sen siirrolla ala pidentämään ohjaamoa.Väärä satulan paikka saattaa aiheuttaa polviongelmia.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Satulan korkeuskin on vielä paikoilleen säätämättä, nyt se on suurin piirtein samalla tasolla krossarissa olevan kanssa vaikka radonissa on keskiö hieman ylempänä ja mulla on kyllä se tunne, että olen krossarissakin pitänyt sitä pikkusen liian matalalla. Pitää perehtyä noihin ohjeisiin satulan korkeuden määrittelemiseksi.

----------


## jan52

> Ohjaus tuntui erittäin herkältä, ehkä pitkän kannattimenkin ansiosta. Alussa tietysti tuo stonga tuntuu karseen leveeltä mutta siihen tottuu.



Ettei jää väärää kuvaa, niin pitkä stemmi hidastaa ohjausta ja lyhyt tuo sitä herkkyyttä.





> . Fillarin väri on muuten tosi hyvä, luulen, että näkyy pimeälläkin hyvin.



Pimeällä näkyy vain valot ja heijastimet, pelkän rungon värin varaan ei kannata omaa näkyvyyttä jättää  :Hymy: . Siksi huomioliiveissäkin on kirkkaan värin lisäksi paljon heijastimia. Kirkas väri toimii parhaiten juurikin päivänvalossa.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Joo, huomioliivit on ja käytetään, samaten on tehokkaat valot eteen ja punanen ledtuikku taakse. Nyt syystalvellahan on päivisinkin semmosta hämärää, varsinkin jos on taivas kovasti pilvessä, joten huomioliiviä kannattais melkeen käyttää päivälläkin. Ihan hyvä, jos tuo väri päivällä asiaa vähän auttaa, ainakin on parempi kuin kokomusta. Ja jonkun verran tuntui kääntävän päitäkin  :Hymy: .

----------


## Ose

Eihän tuo 18 tuumainen zr team 6.0 ole minulle liian iso kun pituutta löytyy 173 ja raajat keskivertoa varmaan pikkuisen pidemmät. Pituutta pitäis tulla vielä reippaasti lisää niin ei 16 uakaltanut tilata.

----------


## alteregoni

> Eihän tuo 18 tuumainen zr team 6.0 ole minulle liian...



Ei ole. Mulla 16" radon ja oon 168 lyhyt ja inseam noin 75. Jah en paljoa ihteäni pidemmälle uskalla suositella, kun sen verta lyhyt vaakaputki noissa on. Oikeen koon tilasit.

----------


## maalinni

Minä olen ajellut 18" radon zr racella mitoilla 184/86 eikä ollut liian pieni... Nykyinen fillari tosin 20" radoni.

----------


## Ose

Toi alteregoni vastaus on lohduttava mutta maalinni hämmentää.. Toivottavasti tuli oikea koko

----------


## alteregoni

Älä huoli Ose. Ihan oikean koon tilasit.

----------


## maalinni

Race versiossa taisi olla hieman pidempi runko. Toivottavasti saat sopivan.

----------


## Jenkka

29er (oikean kokoisena) hakusessa mitoilla 182/86 (inseam) tai sitten joskus saanut senttiäkin pitemmät mitat... (183/87) D...

Summa summarun - tilasin ensin Canyonin Al 7.9 koossa L ja olisin sen kanssa voinutkin elää, mutta ehkä aavistuksen kookkaan puoleinen ja stand over clearance oli canyonissa (L-koossa) huimat 830. Kaveri lunasti pyörän ja painoin jo melkein M-koon tilausnappia, kunnes pähkäilin pitempään että ei kele... (efektiivinen vaakaputki 590 ja seat tube vain 440) eli runkokoko käytännössä vain 17,5". Omassa 26 täpärissä (kona) vaakaputki on 610, mutta mutta...nyt etsitäänkin 29 ja ilmeisesti tässä ollaan aika pahasti ns. välikokoisia... 

Tuossa linkissä kuvat, kun 183 cm kaveri näyttää, miltä Canyon M-koossa (17,5 ") oikein vaikuttaa  hänen allaan.... (mielenkiintoinen keskustelu muutenkin...)  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...541596&page=33

No katse Radoniin ja kokoon 18"? Olisiko kellään ajatusta, onko hitusen liian pieni näille meikäläisen spekseille? Canyoniin verrattuna vaakputki + 1 cm ja seat tube + 2 cm kuitenkin.  Löytyisikö keltään tästä Espoo- Vantaa - HKI akselilta moista, että voisi vaikka istua päälle?  Niin ja metsääänkin kampe olisi tarkoitus viedä, eli pienemmän puoleista....mutta kuitenkin sopivaa etsitään...kiitoksin...

----------


## tmile

> 29er (oikean kokoisena) hakusessa mitoilla 182/86 (inseam) tai sitten joskus saanut senttiäkin pitemmät mitat... (183/87) D...
> Summa summarun - tilasin ensin Canyonin Al 7.9 koossa L ja olisin sen kanssa voinutkin elää, mutta ehkä aavistuksen kookkaan puoleinen



Samaa pohdin, mitat n. (180/85), nykyinen täpäri 20" ja sopivan kokoinen. Tai aavistuksen iso, mutta pidän siitä että paino on hieman taaempana.
Edellinen 18" jäykkäperä oli aivan liian pieni, ja M koon Canyon vaikuttaa myös aivan liian pieneltä. Vaikka kaikki mittarit sanovat että se on oikea. 

Rosen Mr. Bigissä on suunnilleen sama geonetria kuin Canyonissa, mutta pykälää isompi M-koko.
http://fi.rosebikes.eu/tuote/rose-mr-big-6-583976

----------


## znood

Täällähän on näemmä muutkin katselleet tota 29" 6.0 racea. Onkohan se oikeesti kestävä tämmösellä satakilosella kaverilla vai onko se runko ihan paperia.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ No mä oon yli 90kg, eikä alla 6.0 notku. Putket on jämäköitä, varsinkin viistoputki on tosi tuhti. En usko, että satakilosenkaan alla hajoaa. Hitsisaumat on muuten tosi siististi viimeistellyt.

----------


## znood

No mulla hajos justiin 7.0 slide ed takaswingistä 15kk käytön jälkeen enkä kyllä semmosta osta uutta.

Tammikuus tulee uus malli, swoop 175. Vois olla hyvä valinta trailille vai oliskohan toi slide 150 uudemmalla rungolla paree ..

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ No mulla jää noi OTB-polut ajamatta, joten pyörään kohdistuva rääkki jää pienemmäksi. Eiköhän radon mun käytössä kestä. Tarkoituskin on ajaa aika paljon huonokuntoisia hiekkateitä ja kärrypolkuja.

----------


## ttkorhon

Työmatkaa ei enää kovin kauaa maantiepyörällä taita, joten hakusessa on Radon-hardtail talveksi. Ensisijaiset valintakriteerit ovat saada alle mahdollisimman leveät nastat ja saada pyörään tukeva tarakka, budjetti max. 1300 eur.

Eri lähteistä on löytynyt vähän erisuuntaisia vastauksia -- pystyykö joku vahvistamaan kokemuksen syvällä rintaäänellä, että 2,35" Ice Spiker Prot mahtuvat pyörimään ongelmitta vuoden 2013 ZR Team 7.0:n alla edessä ja takana?

Entä onko jollain ZR Race 7.0:ssa käytössä joku toimiva + kohtuuhintainen tarakkaratkaisu, joka kestää painavankin kuorman? (OMM varmaan toimisi, mutta nuo maksavat isoäidin ja munuaisen.)

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Osaisiko joku sanoa, mistä löydän Radonini sarjanumeron? Keskiöputken pohjasta katoin, mutta ei sieltä löytynyt.

----------


## Harhailija

> Osaisiko joku sanoa, mistä löydän Radonini sarjanumeron? Keskiöputken pohjasta katoin, mutta ei sieltä löytynyt.



Kyllä se siellä keskiön alla on. Omassani vaihdevaijereiden muoviluisti peittää sen siten, että se olisi irroitettava, jotta numeron näkisi kokonaan (zr race 5.0 vm 2013)

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Kiitos ja kumarrus  :Hymy: . Sama muoviluisti on omassani, yritetään kaivaa se numero luistin alta esiin.

----------


## The Palstapyöräilijä

Tarttis pyörää lasten kuljettamiseen peräkärryssä, 29er ollut mielessä yhtenä vaihtoehtona. Vois joskus käydä pikkusen maastoajoakin kokeilla kun mieli tekis. Mitenkäs tuo Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0, oiskohan tuo hyvä vaihtoehto? Pieniä vaihteita riittää ja silleen?

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Itsellä Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0, sama runko kuin vitosessa, noitten kahden välillä ei nyt suurta eroa ole. Luulisin, että vakiorenkaillakin (Schwalbe Nobby Nic) peräkärry kulkee mukavasti mukana. Nyt talvella vetorenkaiksi varmaan Schwalben Ice Spiker Pro:t tai vastaavat Nokiat. Keveitä vaihteita pyörässä nyt ainakin on riittämiin. Muutaman viikon kokemuksella pidän radoneiden hinta/laatusuhdetta erinomaisena. Työn jälki on oikein siistiä. Pyörien kasauksessa tosin on tainnut olla vähän laatuheilahteluja. Oma oli laitettu kokoon oikein hyvin.

----------


## The Palstapyöräilijä

Kiitos kommentista! Talvella meinaa kärryn kanssa krossarista loppua vaihteet kesken. Tai oikeestaan kuskissahan se vika taitaa olla..

----------


## Jenkka

> 29er (oikean kokoisena) hakusessa mitoilla 182/86 (inseam) tai sitten joskus saanut senttiäkin pitemmät mitat... (183/87) D...
> 
> Summa summarun - tilasin ensin Canyonin Al 7.9 koossa L ja olisin sen kanssa voinutkin elää, mutta ehkä aavistuksen kookkaan puoleinen ja stand over clearance oli canyonissa (L-koossa) huimat 830. Kaveri lunasti pyörän ja painoin jo melkein M-koon tilausnappia, kunnes pähkäilin pitempään että ei kele... (efektiivinen vaakaputki 590 ja seat tube vain 440) eli runkokoko käytännössä vain 17,5". Omassa 26 täpärissä (kona) vaakaputki on 610, mutta mutta...nyt etsitäänkin 29 ja ilmeisesti tässä ollaan aika pahasti ns. välikokoisia... 
> 
> Tuossa linkissä kuvat, kun 183 cm kaveri näyttää, miltä Canyon M-koossa (17,5 ") oikein vaikuttaa  hänen allaan.... (mielenkiintoinen keskustelu muutenkin...)  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...541596&page=33
> 
> No katse Radoniin ja kokoon 18"? Olisiko kellään ajatusta, onko hitusen liian pieni näille meikäläisen spekseille? Canyoniin verrattuna vaakputki + 1 cm ja seat tube + 2 cm kuitenkin.  Löytyisikö keltään tästä Espoo- Vantaa - HKI akselilta moista, että voisi vaikka istua päälle?  Niin ja metsääänkin kampe olisi tarkoitus viedä, eli pienemmän puoleista....mutta kuitenkin sopivaa etsitään...kiitoksin...




Tilausta en vielä tehnyt (joulun syytä..),mutta bike-discountilta Helmut (vai oliko se Hans) suositteli näille spekseille 18" kokoa...

----------


## Anakonna

> Jos Stage oli mielessä niin mites Slide 125, joka korvaa Staget kaudelle 2013. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...0.html?mfid=52 tuossa kyllä näyttäisi olevan rahoille vastinetta, tosin pyörää joutuu odottamaan jonkin aikaa.



Slide meni eilen tilaukseen, kiitos kommentista ja hyvästä viestiketjusta.

----------


## Iiro09

Mitäs mieltä tästä mallista ? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...-29er-7-0.html

----------


## miku80

^ Ihan hyvillä palikoilla varusteltu.. Edessä ja takana läpiakselit tukevoittamassa.. On tuo speksien perusteella ihan hyvä paketti.. Jotain heikkoa lenkkiä jos haetaan niin shitmanon navat..

----------


## tuce

Moro! 
Löysin tältä foorumilta suosituksen radonin pyörästä ja toi team 5.0 vastaisi hinnaltaan mulle sopivaa. 

Olen ennen ajanut feltin Q150 pyörällä joka siis oli jo tuolloin feltin huonoimpia pyöriä. Sen runkokoko on 21,5. Taitaa olla nämä nyky maastopyörät geometrialtaankin erilaisia kuin tuo n. 7 vuotta vanha pyörä? Tykkäisin hieman pystymmästä ajoasennosta. 

Olen 186 pitkä ja reiden sisämitta jotain 89cm. Onko kokemuksia kumpi runko radonista istuu mulle, 20 vai 22?

Mitä kuluja tulee tuolta saksasta tilatessa päälle tohon?

----------


## lordoosi

> Moro! 
> 
> 
> Olen 186 pitkä ja reiden sisämitta jotain 89cm. Onko kokemuksia kumpi runko radonista istuu mulle, 20 vai 22?
> 
> Mitä kuluja tulee tuolta saksasta tilatessa päälle tohon?



-20"
-39.95,-

----------


## tuce

Okei, kiitos.
Mikä ero noissa 29" pyörissä on ajoasentoon nähden? Onko niiden ero ainoastaan suurempi rengas vai onko myös rungoissa yleisesti eroja 26" pyöriin? 29" vanne ei siis ilmeisesti jälkiasennettunakaan käy yleensä 26" pyörään? 
Kysyn siksi kun olen hankkimassa pyörää ja en tosiaan tiedä, että mikä olisi juuri paras minulle. Olen takajäykällä 26" maastofillarilla polkenut oikeastaan aina, kesäsin laitan siihen sileän renkaan, jotta matka taittuisi töihin nopeammin ja talvella nokian wxc300. Olen cyclocrossiakin miettinyt, mutta ei taida kuitenkaan olla ainoaksi pyöräksi mun juttu... Tää 29" taas uus juttu mulle, mutta näyttää olevan huonompaa tarjontaakin. 

Onpas vaikea päättää mikä on oikea pyörä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Leewi

> Onko niiden ero ainoastaan suurempi rengas vai onko myös rungoissa yleisesti eroja 26" pyöriin? 29" vanne ei siis ilmeisesti jälkiasennettunakaan käy yleensä 26" pyörään?



Ei, on, ei.

----------


## tuce

Mitä eroa rungoissa on?

----------


## kaakku

No mitat niissä eroaa että se suurempi kiekko mahtuu pyörimään. Mihin käyttöön sä fillaria tarttet? Työmatkaa ajavalle suosittelisin kyl muuta ku maastofillaria, paitti ehkä talviajoon.

----------


## Henrixi

Moikka,

Pientä päänvaivaa pukkaa... Pituutta 182cm ja inseam 87cm ja vaihtoehtoina Radonin Slide 150 9.0 sarjasta 18" vai 20" runkokoko. Suurempi runkokoko/lyhyempi stemmi vai pienempi runkokoko/pitempi stemmi? Minkä kokoisilla pyörillä muut ajelette?

----------


## tuce

> No mitat niissä eroaa että se suurempi kiekko mahtuu pyörimään. Mihin käyttöön sä fillaria tarttet? Työmatkaa ajavalle suosittelisin kyl muuta ku maastofillaria, paitti ehkä talviajoon.



Siis rungoissa ei muuten eroa, muutakun että mahtuu isompi kiekko? 
Työmatkakäyttöön lähinnä pyörä tulossa, mutta ajan sillä oikeastaan vain talvet.

----------


## Leewi

> Siis rungoissa ei muuten eroa, muutakun että mahtuu isompi kiekko? 
> Työmatkakäyttöön lähinnä pyörä tulossa, mutta ajan sillä oikeastaan vain talvet.



Se että isompi kiekko mahtuu, tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, ettei yksikään kulma ole sama kuin 26':ssa. Talvityömatkapyöräilyyn kelissä kuin kelissä 29 on paras valinta, toisaalta ei niitä lumipäiviä niiin montaa ole ettei joku joku ehdota sinkulakrossaria tms  :Vink:

----------


## miku80

@tuce .. Oman erittäin vähäisten 29er kokemusten perusteella ajoasento on pystympi kun jakkaraa ei nostettukkaan ohjaustangon yläpuolelle.. Näin ainakin Konalla ja Feltillä..

@Henrixi ... Jos oma pituus osuu runkokokojen väliin niin itse suosin yhdistelmää isompi runko lyhemmällä stemmillä mitä toisinpäin..

----------


## kaakku

Mulla on mittaa 177 cm, eli oon epäilijöitten mielestä melki alamittainen isopyöräkuskiksi. Pyörässä (29er) on Eastonin risertanko ja silti se on satulan alapuolella. Eli se tangon paikka riippuu aika paljon pyörästä ja kuskista, tangosta ja stemmin kulmasta. Ja on sellasiakin nähty jotka kääntää risertangon vääriteperin, mitä lie hulluja..

----------


## tuce

Onko netissä ohjelmaa johon saisi syöttää pyörän ja kuskin tiedot ja näkisi miltä ajoasento näyttää? moottoripyörille olen nähny vastaavan. En oikeen löydä mitään kuvia radoneista kuskeineen, haluaisin tietää kuinka paljon siinä maataan käsien varassa...

----------


## sakuvaan

> @tuce .. Oman erittäin vähäisten 29er kokemusten perusteella ajoasento on pystympi kun jakkaraa ei nostettukkaan ohjaustangon yläpuolelle.. Näin ainakin Konalla ja Feltillä..
> 
> @Henrixi ... Jos oma pituus osuu runkokokojen väliin niin itse suosin yhdistelmää isompi runko lyhemmällä stemmillä mitä toisinpäin..



Hmm, itellä on kyllä kaikilla kolmella 29er rungoilla jakkara aina tangon yläpuolella kun hissitolppa on yläasennossa (pituutta hurjat 174cm), ootko ostanut liian isoja runkoja?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## miku80

En ole ostanut ensimmäistäkään ja korjataan ettei jakkara noussut niin paljon yli tangon ku 26:ssa.. kyse oli ihan parista testiyksilöstä..

----------


## JackOja

> Onko netissä ohjelmaa johon saisi syöttää pyörän ja kuskin tiedot ja näkisi miltä ajoasento näyttää? moottoripyörille olen nähny vastaavan.



Etkö voi käyttää sitä moottoripyörille tarkoitettua ohjelmaa? Ei se ohjelma tiedä koskeeko syöttämäsi numerot moottori- vai polkupyörää.





> En oikeen löydä mitään kuvia radoneista kuskeineen, haluaisin tietää kuinka paljon siinä maataan käsien varassa...



Ei polkupyörällä ajettaessa ole tarkoitus maata käsien varassa. Ajoasento ylläpidetään vatsalihaksilla ja käsillä vain rennosti pidetään tangosta kiinni kyynärpäät hieman koukussa. Ei ne kuvat _jostain toisesta ihmisestä_ sua paljon auta kun olet kaiketi ostamssa pyörää itsellesi.

Jos ostat liian ison pyörän niin joudut pakosta nojaamaan tankoon kun se on liian pitkällä. Mitäpä jos kävisit jossain pyöräkaupassa IRL kokeilemassa?  :Hymy:

----------


## tuce

joo kävin kokeilee jotain trekin malleja ja 26" tuntu kivalta ja ajoasento oli mukavan pysty. 28" renkaalla oleva hybridi-maasto välimallikin tuntu hyvältä matka ajoon, jota mullakin eniten, mutta siinä taas aika etukeno asento. 
Onko radonin ja trekin runko geometriassa paljon eroa? Millasta noilla on ajaa asvalttitietä matka-ajoa, jos on silee rengas?

----------


## kaakku

Joissain malleissa on vaikka millä mitalla eroja ja joissain ei sitten niin paljoa. Ei tuollaiseen kysymykseen oikein parempaakaan vastausta voi antaa  :Hymy: 

Sun piti siis talvikeleillä ajella työmatkaa? Eiks sillon nastarengas ois sun valinta ja oikein kunnon lumikeleille maastorengas.

edit: Ei siis ole tarkoitus olla mitenkään töykeä, mutta antaisin kysyjälle sellaisen neuvon että kerrot meille täällä intternetissä vähän tarkemmin mitä haluat, niin osataan vastata. Ruudun takaa on vaikea lukea ajatuksia.
Aloita vaikka kuvailemalla työmatkan pituus ja millasta reittiä se menee, onko kaupunkia vai maantienlaitaa?
Sitten budjetti ois hyvä tietää ja kuskin pituus sekä sisäjalan mitta että osataan neuvoa suurinpiirtein oikea koko.

----------


## tuce

Kokeilin trekin 4300 mallia, luultavasti toi http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...es/4300_disc/# 

Kyllähän mä kerroin tuolla aikasemmin jo jotain tarkempaa ja sainkin rungon koosta neuvoja. Eli toi radon team 5.0 20", olis harkinnassa ... Mutta siis työmatka jotain 10km ja aikalailla asfalttia. Talvisin vaan välillä on huonosti aurattuja teitä ja ei jaksa sitäkään, kun vaihteisto ei pelaa. Eli sen verran pitäs olla laatua että toimii vähän lumisemmassakin ja sillee. Eniten mua mietityttää se, että millanen tolla sitten on polkea kun tie sulaa ja laitan ohkaset nakit alle, jotta matka sujuu suoralla tiellä nopeammin. Että onko se sitte kuinka kolho asfalttipeli. Ihan kesät ajelen sitte moottorisoidulla vehkeellä  :Leveä hymy:  Ja nastat on ja niissä 300 piikkiä, ja pito erinomainen.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ei se ole kolho, enemmän tulee ilmanvastus vastaan siinä, olisko 25-27kmh -> yli, hyötysuhteet laskee aika paljon siinä vaiheessa, ite en yritä räpistellä töihin paljoa yli 22kmh keskareilla kun mun polkujyrällä ajelen töihin.  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...ei jaksa sitäkään, kun vaihteisto ei pelaa. Eli sen verran pitäs olla laatua että toimii vähän lumisemmassakin ja sillee.....



Kalliinkaan merkkipyörän kalliit vaihtajat ei toimi kesälläkään jos ne on huonoissa säädöissä tai vaijerit jumittaa. Napavaihde voi jäätyä tai kasetti kerätä jäätyvää loskaa.
Ja joku Alivio tjsp. toimii ihan hyvin talvellakin jos käyttäjä ei yritä säätämisellään kovasti hankaloittaa vaihteiston toimintaa  :Hymy: 

Sikäli siis ihan samantekevää minkä fillarin ostat ja onko se 26" vai 29". 
Toki kun valitsee SLX, XT, XTR, X9 tai XO -linjalta tuoteen se voi helpottaa elämää. Ei kukaan täällä voi kuitenkaan luvata sulle, etä osta sejase pyörä niin toimii talvellakin. Se toiminta on aika pitkälti kiinni susta itsestäsi.

Koitas etsiä jostain brittikaupan alesta 2012-mallin Genesis Fortitude joko napavaihteistolla tai ulkovaihteistolla. Siinä olis varmasti soiva peli eikä mitään turhia joustoja ja krumeluureja työmatka-ajoon.

----------


## Helmeri1

Hakusessa 29" jäykkäperä n.1000-1500€ mielellään rento ja pysty ajoasento. Ostoskorissa ollut jo moneen kertaan tämä : Radon ZR Race 29er 8.0

Olen vertaillut edullisempaan 6.0 malliin ja uusista keuloista mitään tietämättömänä askarruttaa:  Foxin 32 Float vs.  RockShock Reba?
Olen käsittänyt että "ilma" keuloja kumpikin, uudessa Foxissa jotain takuujuttuja löytyy.. onkos tuo kalliimpi nyt käytännössä parempi?

Myös kiekoista en oikeen saa selvää onko Mavic Crossride sen kummenpi kuin SUN Ringle RAdium MA QR/QR? 
17mm kehiä kumpikin.. 2.4" kumia olen ajatellut.

Haaveena olisi varustella pyörää mm. tarkalla, aiheuttaako 8.0 mallin  takakiekon X12 thru axle  ongelmia. Yleensä navan läpi oleva kiinnityspuikko tarakoissa taitaa olla se normi 9mm.


Yritän selvittää löytyykö oikeasti 500€ hinta erolle vastinetta. 

Hyvää Uutta vuotta

----------


## Harhailija

> Hakusessa 29" jäykkäperä n.1000-1500€ mielellään rento ja pysty ajoasento. Ostoskorissa ollut jo moneen kertaan tämä : Radon ZR Race 29er 8.0



  Ajoasento ei noissa ZR Race malleissa ole kovin pysty. Mulla on tuo 5.0 missä on sama runko. Vaihdoin säädettävän stemmin koska ajoasento oli mielestäni liian kumara. En tiedä onnistuuko, mutta jos nyt tekisin tilauksen, niin pyytäisin, että saisi itse lyhentää haarukkaputken ja laitella sopivan määrän spacereita.

----------


## Helmeri1

> pyytäisin, että saisi itse lyhentää haarukkaputken ja laitella sopivan määrän spacereita.



Kiitos, arvokas kommentti. Pitääpä lähettää postia ja tiedustella tuota.

----------


## maalinni

Jos haaveena on rento ajoasento ja tarakka, niin siihen tarkoitukseen saa ihan valmiitakin pyöriä... Kannattaisiko suunnata katse sinne trekking kategoriaan, niin saisi suoraan valmiin pyörän?

----------


## kähmy

Tervehdys kaikille!
Hakusessa on alle tonnin maksava 29" jäykkäperämaasturi, jolla olisi tarkoitus kurvailla lähiseutujen helppoja metsäpolkuja ja sorateitä. 
Kiinnostusta herättäisi tuollainen _Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0_, joka varmaan olisi riittävän laadukas tuollaiseen käyttöön, vai onko? 
Tieajeluita varten löytyy Trek-hybridi, joten maasturi saisi olla vain tuossa em. käytössä. 
Minkälaisia nuo Radonin runkomitoitukset yleensä ovat, eli mikä koko mahtaisi olla sopivin? 
Kuskilla on pituutta 190cm, jalan sisämitta on 90cm ja painoa on hiukan vajaa 100kg.  Olisikohan tuo 20" runko sopivin, onko kellään kokemusta?

----------


## mentunik

Valitettavasti 29" ei ole kokemusta. Itse olen sentin tarkkuudella samoissa mitoissa ja Zr Race 6.0 (26") tilatessani päädyin kokoon 20" joka on täysin sopiva. Jos 29" olisin tilaamassa niin uskaltaisin 20" ottaa.

----------


## maalinni

@kähmy: 20" kuulostaa sinulle passelilta. _Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0_ on jo ihan soiva peli. Kannattaa tilata samalla iskaripumppu ja sellaiset polkimet mitkä kestää 100kg massan. Omassa Radonissa oli muovipolkimet, joissa oli laakerit paljaana... Lukkopolkimet ovat mielestäni totuttelun jälkeen turvallisimmat, mutta niihin tarvitset myös pyöräilykengät.

Kannattaa toki harkita 6.0 malliakin paremman keulan takia, nälkä kasvaa kuitenkin nopeasti kun pääsee lenkkien makuun.

----------


## jjyrki

Viime kesän vähäistet maastot ja nyt talvipyöräilyt ynnä työmatkat oon ajanut ZR Race 29er 6.0:lla. Sanoisin että siedettävään hintaa sain erittäin käyttökelpoisen pelin. 29:iin siirtyminen jo sinänsä tekee etenemisen talvella helpommaksi.
Ainoa puute ei koske itse fillaria vaan keulaa (Reba) joka lakkaa toimimasta pakkasella. Nyt olisikin kiva kuulla onko tämä kaikkien ilmakeulien ominaisuus ja voiko siihen jotekin vaikuttaa.

----------


## IncBuff

> Ainoa puute ei koske itse fillaria vaan keulaa (Reba) joka lakkaa toimimasta pakkasella. Nyt olisikin kiva kuulla onko tämä kaikkien ilmakeulien ominaisuus ja voiko siihen jotekin vaikuttaa.



Ohkaisemmat öljyt jotka ei jäykisty pakkasella saattaisi auttaa. Vakionahan noissa on kesäkäyttöön sopivaa tavaraa sisällä.

----------


## maalinni

Tämän takia omassa Radonissa on hiilarikeula, toimii samoilla öljyillä kesät talvet ja aina on sag kohdillaan.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Viime kesän vähäistet maastot ja nyt talvipyöräilyt ynnä työmatkat oon ajanut ZR Race 29er 6.0:lla. Sanoisin että siedettävään hintaa sain erittäin käyttökelpoisen pelin. 29:iin siirtyminen jo sinänsä tekee etenemisen talvella helpommaksi.
> Ainoa puute ei koske itse fillaria vaan keulaa (Reba) joka lakkaa toimimasta pakkasella. Nyt olisikin kiva kuulla onko tämä kaikkien ilmakeulien ominaisuus ja voiko siihen jotekin vaikuttaa.



Huollossa eri voiteluaineet sisään ja yksi O renkaan vaihto -> X rengas niin pitäisi ruveta pelittämään.

----------


## kähmy

> @kähmy: 20" kuulostaa sinulle passelilta. _Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0_ on jo ihan soiva peli. Kannattaa tilata samalla iskaripumppu ja sellaiset polkimet mitkä kestää 100kg massan. Omassa Radonissa oli muovipolkimet, joissa oli laakerit paljaana... Lukkopolkimet ovat mielestäni totuttelun jälkeen turvallisimmat, mutta niihin tarvitset myös pyöräilykengät.
> 
> Kannattaa toki harkita 6.0 malliakin paremman keulan takia, nälkä kasvaa kuitenkin nopeasti kun pääsee lenkkien makuun.




Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta! 
Kyllähän tuota 6.0 malliakin on tullut katseltua, mutta halvempi hinta sai suurimman kiinnostuksen kääntymään 5.0 versioon.
Polkimien  malliakaan en ole vielä osannut päättää. Jonkinlaiset edullisemman  luokan Shimano-pyöräilykengät kyllä löytyy, nykyisessä  hybridi-Trekissäni 
on Shimanon "toispuoleiset" lukkopolkimet. En  vaan oikein tiedä uskallanko lähteä lukkopolkimilla metsäpoluille  kompuroimaan, eli ainakin alkuun voisi tulla kysymykseen normaalit  polkimet. Vihje iskaripumpusta tuli tarpeeseen, kun ei ole noista  joustokeuloista oikein mitään kokemusta, Trekissäkin on jäykkä haarukka.

----------


## mankeloija

Täällähän on porukalla mukavasti samansuuntaisia ajatuksia! Alkutalven olen polkenut työmatkaa (~15 km per sivu) cyclolla. Ihan mukavasti on mennyt kun tiet ovat olleet aurattuja tai peilijäässä. Viimeaikainen teiden kunnossapito, lumisateet ja jatkuva nollan molemmin puolin oleva lämpötila ovat kuitenkin tehneet pyöräteille tehtävänsä ja vieneet cyclolla sotkemisesta kaiken ilon :Irvistys: 

Kovimmilla lumisateilla olen kaivanut wanhan 26” hardtail nishikin tallin pohjalta pölyyntymästä ja käynyt sillä töissä. Polkeminen on raskaampaa, mutta paljon miellyttävämpää kuin cyclolla, koska ei tarvitse tähystää ja pelätä jokaista sohjoista kohtaa, johon cyclon keulan saisi upottaa. Yllätykseksi matka-ajot ovat suhteellisen samat, vain muutaman minuutin eroista puhutaan kelistä riippuen. Wanha hardtail on kuitenkin käynyt jo ajat sitten pieneksi ja tarkoituksena on ostaa discountista talvipyöräksi, foorumin kehujakin saanut, Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0.

Pituutta löytyy 183cm, inseam 88cm ja paino 75kg. Olen arponut 18” ja 20” välillä. Ilmeisesti 18” voisi olla sopivampi tai ehkä 20” lyhyemmällä stemmillä? Onko tietoa minkä pituiset stemmit noissa on vakiona? Kumpaa kokoa suosittelisitte?

Kiitoksia vastauksista jo etukäteen :Hymy:

----------


## Helmeri1

> pyytäisin, että saisi itse lyhentää haarukkaputken ja laitella sopivan määrän spacereita.



Laitoin postia ja vastauksena: We are sorry to inform you that it is not possible to change the specifications on our complete bikes because these already come almost completely assembled from the manufacturing facility and are closely calculated (final price).

Stemmiä sitten vaihtoon.. tai katseet Rosen suuntaan - siellä taitaa customointi paremmin onnistua.

----------


## maalinni

@mankeloija: 18". Sinulla on ainakin minuun verrattuna lyhyt selkä, joten kannattanee ottaa lyhyempi runko.

----------


## kolistelija

> @mankeloija: 18". Sinulla on ainakin minuun verrattuna lyhyt selkä, joten kannattanee ottaa lyhyempi runko.



Mistä tiedät ettei hällä ole lyhyt kaula ja pieni pää?

----------


## maalinni

Totta! Kaulattomalla pikkupäällä saattaakin olla todella pitkät kädet ja selkä.

----------


## mankeloija

:Leveä hymy: Paha sanoa pään ja kaulan koosta mitään kun noita tulee harvemmin mitattua, mutta tätä laskuria (http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za...LCULATOR_INTRO) varten tuli otettua mitat:

Inseam 88
Trunk 61,5
Forearm 36
Arm 73
Thigh 61,5
Lower leg 58
Sternal notch 157
Total body height 183

@maalinni: Muutama sivu sitten kerroit, että sinulla oli ollut 184/86 mitoilla 18” Radon ZR Race ajossa. Oliko OK:n tuntuinen?

Siinä rajoilla mennään, että kumpi on hyvä. Näyttää täällä muillakin olevan samat ongelmat :Hymy:  Jos joku viitsisi mitata Radon ZR Race:n vakiostemmin pituuden, niin voisin saada hiukan parempaa kuvaa sopivuudesta. Jos päätyy 20” runkoon niin voisi varmuuden vuoksi tilata 20mm lyhyemmän stemmin niin pääsee samoihin tuon 18” rungon ”effective tt lenght” kanssa.

Pitääpä laittaa koeajo pankkiin kyselyä jos vaikka Tampereen seudulta löytyisi Radonin Racea koeajoon...

----------


## Harhailija

Tämä koskee mallia ZR Race 5.0 vm. 2013, jonka siis omistan.

Stemmi: Easton 100 mm 8 astetta:



Tuo on nyt kesäpyörässä kiinni, koska vaihdoin säädettävän.

Polkimet, jotka tulee pyörän mukana:



En ottanut käyttöön, naurettavaa laatua. Hommasin noi Shimano Saintit, mielestäni tosi hyvät talvipolkimet.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k62...0.html?mfid=43

Sitten tuossa omia postauksia aiheesta:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...34#post1932234
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...89#post1931989
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...69#post1932269

Mainittakoon, että lähettivät 400 mm satulatolpan ilmaiseksi minulle kun rutisin asiasta.
Satula on mielestäni myös huono, kova reunoiltaan, vaihdoin tilalle Velo by Bilteman ainakin ens hätään, on paljon parempi meikäläisen ahterille.

----------


## maalinni

Oma radon on 26" mallia. Aluksi se tuntui jopa liian isolta, kun edellinen oli 17" täpäri. Nyt tuo tuntuu juuri sopivalta, tosin siinä on On Onen Mary ohjaustanko, joka lyhentää ohjaamoa parilla sentillä.

edit: ja vanha ohjehan oli, että mieluummin liian pieni kuin iso. Sporttiseen metsärymistelyyn ottaisin kyllä pienemmän.

----------


## arisaast

Oma kokemuspohja Radonin mitoituksesta: 
Kannattaa keskittyä siihen vaakaputken mittaan. Minulla oli ennen maallini:lta ostettu Radonin täpäri (tietääkseni se oli 18"  :Leveä hymy: ). Efektiivinen vaakaputki siinä taisi olla 583mm. Olen 177cm persjalkainen (ja pitkäkätinen) ja jouduin pitämään siinä 110-120mm stemmiä, että sain ajoasennosta jotenkin miellyttävän. Syksyllä möin rungon pois ja ostin On One Whippet jäykkisrungon, joka myös on kokoa 18" mutta vaakaputken efektiivinen pituus on 602mm. Nyt paikallaan tuossa puhdasverisessä xc-pyörässä on 90mm stemmi (ja voisi olla myös 80mm) ja ajoasento tuntuu paljon tasapainoisemmmalta. 

Nyt kaikki tekniset paikatkin menevät paljon helpommin kuin täpärillä, kun mitoitus on tasapainoisempi. Itse ainakin jatkossa vannon lyhyen stemmin nimeen. Radonin rungot taitaa ylipäätään olla korkeita ja lyhyitä, joka vähän harmittaa kun täpärin hankinta lienee tulevaisuudessa taas edessä.

----------


## maalinni

Sopiva runko/pyörä onkin todennäköisesti se toinen tai kolmas, kun tietää mitä haluaa.

----------


## arisaast

> Sopiva runko/pyörä onkin todennäköisesti se toinen tai kolmas, kun tietää mitä haluaa.



Juuri näin! Kannattaa kysellä myös koeajoja tuolla koeajopankissa. Mutta itselle oli hyvä ratkaisu ostaa käytetty juuri tuon tietämättömyyden vuoksi.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

> Tämä koskee mallia ZR Race 5.0 vm. 2013, jonka siis omistan.
> 
> ...
> 
> Polkimet, jotka tulee pyörän mukana:
> 
> 
> 
> En ottanut käyttöön, naurettavaa laatua. Hommasin noi Shimano Saintit, mielestäni tosi hyvät talvipolkimet.
> ...



Oon käsittänyt, että noi fillarin mukana tulevat polkimet on semmoset "kokeiluvehkeet", että nyt pääsee vähän kotopihalla kruisailemaan ja ottamaan tyyppejä uudella filolla. Tarkoitus on kai hankkia pyörään itselle sopivat polkimet, kun nykyjäänhän fillarit myydäänkin ilman polkusimia.

----------


## maalinni

Nuo on sentäs metallirunkoiset, miulla oli ihan rehelliset muovipolkimet. Roskiin menivät käyttämättöminä.

----------


## Antza44

> Onko tietoa minkä pituiset stemmit noissa on vakiona?



2013 29er 6.0 sram 18" mallissa on 90mm stemmi. Ja kaverin viimevuotisessa 7.0 18" oli 100mm stemmi.

Itse olen 180.5 cm ja jalan sisämitta 83cm. Minulle tuo 100mm stemmi on parempi. Stemmin alta on se ainoa 5mm spaceri pois ja stemmi on positiivisena ja satula niin takana, kun voi orkkis 20mm setback tolpassa olla. Nyt on selälle hyvä ajo asento. Sarvet jää vähän satulan alapuolelle noilla asetuksilla.

Koitin orkkis 90mm stemmiä negatiivisena sarvet putosi 20mm selälle oli hyvä, mutta painopiste meni minun makuun liian eteen ja ajaminen metsässä muuttui rypemiseksi.

----------


## Hardza

> Nuo on sentäs metallirunkoiset, miulla oli ihan rehelliset muovipolkimet. Roskiin menivät käyttämättöminä.



Metallit tai ei, noi kesti mulla ehkä 20h. Sen jälkee alko toinen poljin pyörimään kammen mukana, koton katoin niin aika kova rahina kuulu laakerista ja pyöri tosi huonosti... Tilasin tuollaset sitten tilalle, kun vähä muutakin krääsää oli tulossa: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k62....html?mfid=493

----------


## mankeloija

Tulipa käytettyä lauantaipäivä tehokkaasti ja luettua koko ketju läpi. Vertailin mittojani muiden mittoihin ja uskon nyt, että tuo 18” on sopiva koko ZR Race:sta. Moni samankokoinen kaveri päätynyt Slidessa 20” versioon ja siinä efektiivinen vaakaputki on 602mm. ZR Racessa 18” rungon efektiivinen vaakaputki on 600mm. Ei siis auta pelkkä runkokoon tuijotus niin kuin _arisaast_ tuossa totesi. _Maalinni_ näyttää ajelleen 18” ZR Racella 184/86 mitoilla sivulla 25 ja _Jenkalle_ oli samalla sivulla B-D:stä suositeltu 18” ZR Racea 182/86 mitoilla. Nuo nyt on hyvin lähellä omia 183/88 mittoja. 400mm tolpassakin pitäisi riittää pituus. Lisäksi lyhyempi runko voi olla parempi poluilla jos niillekin joskus eksyy, kun on sitten pyöräkin valmiina :Hymy: 

Kiitoksia kaikille neuvoista!

----------


## Antza44

Postimiehen 29er 7.0 Radon tämän päivän tarjouksessa 1099€ http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...-29er-7-0.html

----------


## Helmeri1

Ensilenkit Radonin 29er ZR Race 6.0 takana. 168cm/78inseam ja 16" tuntuu sopivalta. Tykkään kohtuu korkeasta ajoasennosta ja tässä 16" rungossa ei tunnu liian sporttiselta, tanko on suunnilleen satulan korkeudella. Renkaat vaihtu heti alkuun kun samalla tilauksella tuli Racing ralph 2,35".  RR on suunnilleen saman kokoinen kuin vakio NobbyNic. Leveyttä nappulan ulkoreunasta milli pari vähemmän.. odotin että olisi ollut hieman "ilmavampi". 

Aikaisemmin poljettu 120mm joustavalla 26" jäykkä perällä - kyllähän tuo etenee paremmin lumipöperössä - ja ihmetyttää ajon vakaus ja helppous poluilla. Hieman "kovalta" pyörä kuitenkin tuntuu, vaikka kokeilin tiputtaa paineita. Entisessä pyörässäni on alla RaceKing 2.2 - voisiko renkailla  RR vrt RK  olla merkittävää eroa "mukavuuteen"

----------


## Kaatuilija

Olen jo aikaisemmin pariin topicciin kirjoitellut, mutta nyt pyörän tilaaminen alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa käsillä, jotta lumien sulaessa olisi uusi pyörä alla  :Hymy: 
Eli haluan pyörän, jolla voi ajaa mukavasti kivikkoisia ja juurakkoisia polkuja, mutta joka menee kevyesti myös latupohjilla ja hiekkateillä ja osien tulisi olla hyvin toimivia ja kestäviä myös rankemmassa ajossa. Olen miettinyt Radon Slide 125 7.0:ta, mutta miten noissa Radoneissa tuo jousitus pelaa verrattuna myös kiinnostavilta vaikuttaviin Canyoneihin? 
Canyon Nerve AL 7.0 vaikuttaisi myös hyvältä, mutta Radonin tilausmahdollisuus fillariosaan ja testauksen perusteella hyviksi osottauneet Sramin vaihteet kääntäisivät pään tuohon sata euroa halvemman Radonin puoleen. Nuo molemmissa pyörissä olevat Schwalbe Nobby Nicit eivät lukemani perusteella taida olla kovin hyvät märässä ja teknisessä syysmaastossa ja ne luultavasti menisivät viimeistään syksyllä vaihtoon. Kesätyörahoilla saattaisin myös pistää pyörää pienelle kevennyskuurille. Mites vielä tuon Radonin värivaihtoehdot, kun siinä lukee: "black/red/white" ja en saanut selvää, onko pyörää kolmella eri värillä vai tarkoittavatko nuo sitä, että pyörässä on kaikkia noita värejä niin kuin kuvasta ainakin näkee? Radon Slide 140 houkuttelisi tosin kanssa hieman, mutta tuo 140 mm jousto tuntuu hieman overkillilta tasaiselle. Onko ero iso, jos vertaa Slide 125:n ja 140:n keveyttä polkea tasaisella jouset lukittuina/Pro Pedal päällä? Ilmoitettua painoa on 0,8 kiloa enemmän ja renkaat taitavat olla hieman järeämmät ja pitävämmät, mutta samalla huonommin rullaavat Slide 140:ssa. Toivottavasti joku osaa edes vähäisen auttaa, kun tuntuu, että maastopyöräksi on aivan liikaa vaihtoehtoja  :Sarkastinen: 

Slide 125:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...e-125-7-0.html

Slide 140:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...e-140-7-0.html

Canyon Nerve AL 7.0:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3026

----------


## hannurs

Onkos kukaan törmännyt että olisiko mahdollista laittaa 650b kiekkosetti Radon QLT Raceen, lähinnä takahaarukan osalta?. 

Ehkä, jos.... Projektia vielä jatkaapi..

----------


## petali

Fillarifoorumin korkkaus! Radonin hankinta harkinnassa lyhyeen ympärivuotiseen työmatka-ajoon sekä satunnaiseen lenkkikäyttöön pääasiassa teillä. Ehkäpä sitä helpohkoille poluillekin tulee jonkin verran eksyttyä. Vaaka alkaa kallistua Black Sin 9.0 29er suuntaan. Mittaa kuskilla 181cm ja inseam 90cm. Kädet myös kohtuu pitkät verratuna pituuteen, sillä sylimitta 191cm. Olen lueskellut threadia lävitse ja tullut siihen tulokseen, että 20" runko olisi itselle passeli. Onko yhteneviä/eriäviä mielipiteitä?

----------


## orc biker

> Fillarifoorumin korkkaus! Radonin hankinta harkinnassa lyhyeen ympärivuotiseen työmatka-ajoon sekä satunnaiseen lenkkikäyttöön pääasiassa teillä. Ehkäpä sitä helpohkoille poluillekin tulee jonkin verran eksyttyä. Vaaka alkaa kallistua Black Sin 9.0 29er suuntaan. Mittaa kuskilla 181cm ja inseam 90cm. Kädet myös kohtuu pitkät verratuna pituuteen, sillä sylimitta 191cm. Olen lueskellut threadia lävitse ja tullut siihen tulokseen, että 20" runko olisi itselle passeli. Onko yhteneviä/eriäviä mielipiteitä?



Kuulostaa tarpeettoman arvokkaalta pyörältä tuollaiseen tarkoitukseen. Tietysti, jos ei ole rahasta pula, niin hyvähän se on saksalaistenkin taloutta tukea, mutta yhtä hyvin selviää tuollaisessa käytössä tonninkin Radonilla. Toivottavasti on töissä lukollinen tila säilyttämistä varten.

----------


## miku80

> Olen lueskellut threadia lävitse ja tullut siihen tulokseen, että 20" runko olisi itselle passeli.



Ite olen 190cm/92cm inseam ja ajelen 20" runkokoon Konalla jossa on Tehollinen vaakaputki yhtä pitkä kuin tuossa radonissa 635mm ja mulla on 50mm stemmillä passeli..

----------


## petali

> Kuulostaa tarpeettoman arvokkaalta pyörältä tuollaiseen tarkoitukseen. Tietysti, jos ei ole rahasta pula, niin hyvähän se on saksalaistenkin taloutta tukea, mutta yhtä hyvin selviää tuollaisessa käytössä tonninkin Radonilla. Toivottavasti on töissä lukollinen tila säilyttämistä varten.



Rahapula nyt on aina, mutta nälkä tuppaa kasvamaan syödessä kun selailee speksejä lävitse  :Vink:  Edullisemmallakin pyörällä pärjäilee varmasti täysin. Ehkäpä tällaisella pelillä saattaisi hurahtaa enempikin pyöräilyharrastukseen, mitä tähän mennessä. Tuota 8.0 olen myös miettinyt hivenen edullisempana vaihtoehtona. Juu, lukollinen säilytystila löytyy.





> Ite olen 190cm/92cm inseam ja ajelen 20" runkokoon Konalla jossa on Tehollinen vaakaputki yhtä pitkä kuin tuossa radonissa 635mm ja mulla on 50mm stemmillä passeli..



Kiitokset vertailukohdasta.

----------


## pecu_83

> Olen jo aikaisemmin pariin topicciin kirjoitellut, mutta nyt pyörän tilaaminen alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa käsillä, jotta lumien sulaessa olisi uusi pyörä alla 
> Eli haluan pyörän, jolla voi ajaa mukavasti kivikkoisia ja juurakkoisia polkuja, mutta joka menee kevyesti myös latupohjilla ja hiekkateillä ja osien tulisi olla hyvin toimivia ja kestäviä myös rankemmassa ajossa. Olen miettinyt Radon Slide 125 7.0:ta, mutta miten noissa Radoneissa tuo jousitus pelaa verrattuna myös kiinnostavilta vaikuttaviin Canyoneihin? 
> Canyon Nerve AL 7.0 vaikuttaisi myös hyvältä, mutta Radonin tilausmahdollisuus fillariosaan ja testauksen perusteella hyviksi osottauneet Sramin vaihteet kääntäisivät pään tuohon sata euroa halvemman Radonin puoleen. Nuo molemmissa pyörissä olevat Schwalbe Nobby Nicit eivät lukemani perusteella taida olla kovin hyvät märässä ja teknisessä syysmaastossa ja ne luultavasti menisivät viimeistään syksyllä vaihtoon. Kesätyörahoilla saattaisin myös pistää pyörää pienelle kevennyskuurille. Mites vielä tuon Radonin värivaihtoehdot, kun siinä lukee: "black/red/white" ja en saanut selvää, onko pyörää kolmella eri värillä vai tarkoittavatko nuo sitä, että pyörässä on kaikkia noita värejä niin kuin kuvasta ainakin näkee? Radon Slide 140 houkuttelisi tosin kanssa hieman, mutta tuo 140 mm jousto tuntuu hieman overkillilta tasaiselle. Onko ero iso, jos vertaa Slide 125:n ja 140:n keveyttä polkea tasaisella jouset lukittuina/Pro Pedal päällä? Ilmoitettua painoa on 0,8 kiloa enemmän ja renkaat taitavat olla hieman järeämmät ja pitävämmät, mutta samalla huonommin rullaavat Slide 140:ssa. Toivottavasti joku osaa edes vähäisen auttaa, kun tuntuu, että maastopyöräksi on aivan liikaa vaihtoehtoja 
> 
> Slide 125:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...e-125-7-0.html
> 
> Slide 140:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...e-140-7-0.html
> ...



Et varmaan mene vikaan millään noista. Itselläni on nyt toista vuotta ollut Radon Slide AM 5.0 (140mm) ja olen ollut todella tyytyväinen. Kaverilla oli aiemmin Canyon Nerve, joten siitäkin on vähän kokemuksia. Canyon tuntui omasta mielestä hieman raskaammalta, sekä käsitellä että polkea, mutta varmasti hyvä pyörä sekin. Radon on todella kevyen ja ketterän oloinen. En tiedä millaisilla pyörillä olet aiemmin polkenut, mutta minun edellinen oli jäykkäperäinen hieman halvempi Merida ja se oli jäykkäperäisenäkin raskaampi polkea kuin tuo täysjousto Radon. Se on varmaan vähän polkutekniikasta kiinni, mutta minä en käytä edes Propedalia laisinkaan edes asvaltilla, eikä pyörä silti tunnu raskaalta polkea. Pyörä on saanut myös rankkaa rytyytystä, enkä ole saanut siitä vielä mitään rikki. Iskaripumppu on pakollinen hankinta jos ei sinulla sellaista vielä ole, ilmaa karkailee pitemmän päälle jonkin verran ja myös ulkolämpötila vaikuttaa paineisiin. Ja mitä Nobby Niceihin tulee, niin itse olen tykännyt kovasti myös kuraisemmassa ja kivikkoisessa maastossa.

----------


## Hardza

> Et varmaan mene vikaan millään noista. Itselläni on nyt toista vuotta ollut Radon Slide AM 5.0 (140mm) ja olen ollut todella tyytyväinen. Kaverilla oli aiemmin Canyon Nerve, joten siitäkin on vähän kokemuksia. Canyon tuntui omasta mielestä hieman raskaammalta, sekä käsitellä että polkea, mutta varmasti hyvä pyörä sekin. Radon on todella kevyen ja ketterän oloinen. En tiedä millaisilla pyörillä olet aiemmin polkenut, mutta minun edellinen oli jäykkäperäinen hieman halvempi Merida ja se oli jäykkäperäisenäkin raskaampi polkea kuin tuo täysjousto Radon. Se on varmaan vähän polkutekniikasta kiinni, mutta minä en käytä edes Propedalia laisinkaan edes asvaltilla, eikä pyörä silti tunnu raskaalta polkea. Pyörä on saanut myös rankkaa rytyytystä, enkä ole saanut siitä vielä mitään rikki. Iskaripumppu on pakollinen hankinta jos ei sinulla sellaista vielä ole, ilmaa karkailee pitemmän päälle jonkin verran ja myös ulkolämpötila vaikuttaa paineisiin. Ja mitä Nobby Niceihin tulee, niin itse olen tykännyt kovasti myös kuraisemmassa ja kivikkoisessa maastossa.



Renkaita saa myös kaupasta lisää erilaisia...

Sent from SGS2

----------


## tirsintarsi

Race 7 kummittelee takaraivossa ensi kesäksi mutta valinnanvaikeus on silti niin kovin suuri...
Joten pari kysmystä:
Jossain tässä ketjussa aiemmin oli puhetta keskiöstä, joka mallia "attached". Oliko tämä nyt sitten bb30, puristettava ilmeisesti on joka tapauksessa? Kauankos nämä ovat olleet käytössä ja mitenkä ovat kestäneet Radonien käyttäjillä?
Toinen kysymys koskee Race-malliston takahaarukkaa. Team-malleista taisikin olla jo puhetta mutta ei mielestäni Race:sta... Pyöriikö 2,5" kumi takana vai tuleeko ahdasta?

Tämä varmaan kuuluisi tuonne koeajopankkiin mutta onko kellään Kuopion seudulla 18" racea -13 geometrioilla (liekkö edes muuttuneet mihinkään)?

Edit: BB70 näyttisi olevan. Mutta kysymys kestävyydestä on edelleen voimassa.
Edit2: No BB70:n onkin ulkoiset laakerit eikä nuo puristettavat... Menen häpeämään nurkkaan.

----------


## miku80

Radonin sivuilta poimittua: Generally, with Radon mountain bikes you can ride tyres of a width up to 2,25".Exception: the models "Swoop" and "Slide" can be ridden with tyres up to 2,4".

----------


## tirsintarsi

No perhana... Kahlasin kyllä sivut läpi mutta enpäs tuommoista bongannut. Täsmennetään vielä, että kyseeseen tulisi 26"-versio.
Edit: löytyihän sekin tieto sieltä, olin vain näppärästi ollut huomaamatta.

----------


## miku80

ei varmaan xc-pyörän suunnittelussa päällimäisenä ole ajatus et tarttis sopia DH-kumekset alle... varmaan noissa all-mountain jäykkäperissä onkin tire clearancea enemmän..

----------


## tirsintarsi

> ei varmaan xc-pyörän suunnittelussa päällimäisenä ole ajatus et tarttis sopia DH-kumekset alle... varmaan noissa all-mountain jäykkäperissä onkin tire clearancea enemmän..



No näinhän se varmaankin oikeasti on. No tuosta asiasta voin joustaa, kunhan sitten tuon sallitun kokoluokan gummet mahtuvat alle ongelmitta. En ainakaan ole huomannut kenenkään moista valittelevan, joten eipä liene ongelma.
Mutta mitenkä tuo keskiö asia? Joko nuo puristettavat keskiöt toimivat kuinka jouhevasti? Joitakin keskusteluja lueskelin, jossa ainakin alkuaikoina on ollut jonkinverran ongelmia. Ei tuostakaan nyt vähään aikaan ole porua ollut, joten kaipa siitä sitten voinee vetää johtopäätöksen, että toimivat...

----------


## tirsintarsi

Mihin hittoon hävisi kaikki Racet Bike-Discountin sivuilta?!

----------


## mentunik

On poistettu radonin sivuiltakin kokonaan racet..

----------


## miku80

sitä samaa oli porukka ihmetelly ja kyselly radonin fb-sivuillakin.. mut ei sielläkään mitään vastattu ollu..

----------


## IncBuff

Haisee vähän että nyt on löydetty jotain kriittistä rungoista...

No toivottavasti ei.

----------


## mentunik

Toivottavasti toi runko ei katkea vielä huomena työmatkalla kun on ikävä loskakeli kantaa pyörän palasia..

----------


## tirsintarsi

No eipäs sitten laitetakkaan semmoista tilaukseen ihan vielä.

----------


## miku80

Radonin FB-sivuilta poimittua:

Achtung! Momentan gibt es leider Lieferengpässe bei der ZR Race Series. Sobald die nächste Lieferung bei uns eintrifft, werden die Bikes wieder online gestellt und können bestellt werden. Bitte ein wenig Geduld! Wir halten Euch auf dem laufenden!

Huomio! Tällä hetkellä valitettavasti toimitusongelmien ZR race-sarjassa. Heti Seuraava toimitus saapuu, pyörät pannaan takaisin verkossa ja voi tilata. Hieman kärsivällisyyttä! Pidämme sinut ajan tasalla! (Kääntänyt Bing)

----------


## tirsintarsi

Nyt olivat saaneet englanniksikin ilmoituksen.
"Unfortunately, there is currently a slight delivery bottleneck of the ZR Race Series. When the bikes are available again, we will put them back online. We kindly ask for your patience! More infos here on Facebook!"

Turha kai tuosta pyörästä on enempää kysellä, kun on nihkeää tuo vastailu, vai eikö porukalla vielä ole näitä  :Vink:

----------


## mentunik

Löytyy tommonen  Zr race 6.0 (2012) ja mitään ongelmia ei ole ollut kestävyyden suhteen. Ei keskiön, eikä muidenkaan kanssa.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Onneksi oli vain tommonen juttu. Luulin vähintään, että saa pelätä emäputken hajoamista kesken vauhdikkaan alamäen... Joo ja mullakin on 6.0 (2013) ja jämäkkää tekoa on noin ainakin ulkoisesti katsottuna.

----------


## mentunik

Jotenkin tuntuu vaan omituiselta tuo että pullonkaula koskee vain race malleja ja että pyörät katosivat kokonaan sivuilta. Luulisi että joku "out of stock" ilmoitus olisi riittänyt mikäli toimituksessa on ongelmaa. Toisaalta en tiedä miten tuo noiden logistiikkapuoli toimii että paha sanoa. Pääsin kuitenkin tänäänkin hengissä kotiin eikä pyörä katkennut.

----------


## reargear

Itsekin pohdin tuota logiikkaa. Ei kuulosta kovin uskottavalta, että mallit (,jotka on jo jälleenmyyjillä,) vedetään pois myynnistä, kun toimituksessa on ongelmia. Tai no eihän sitä tiedä millainen toimitusjärjestelmä noilla on.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ainakin muuten Radonin englanninkielisillä sivuilla Racet on vielä näytillä mutta ostolinkki vie Discountin sivuille, jossa sitten myydään ei oota (vaikka saksan sivuilta puuttuvatkin).
Eikös Team-malliston rungon ole hivenen eri materiaalia (tai ainakin vähemmän ohennettua siis) ja geometrialtaan erilaisia? Olisiko se ongelma sitten jo siellä tehtaalla tai jopa kauempana sitten?
Onko Cubella tuosta samasta putkesta tehtyjä runkoja - saako niitä tällä hetkellä?
Mitään takaisinkutsu kampanjaa ei vielä ainakaan ole ralliversioille tarjolla, olisiko Radon sen verran asiakasystävällinen, että tulisi jos rungoissa olisi isompaa vikaa?

----------


## miku80

enempiä spekuloimatta niin ainakin geometrioissa oli pientä eroa teamin ja racen välillä, team:ssä pystympi ajoasento.. ainakin ennen tuli cuben ja radonin rungot samalta tehtaalta..

----------


## miku80

Race-mallit taas tilattavissa...

----------


## tirsintarsi

Huomasin juuri saman (Että Race saa jälleen). Onkos kokemusperäistä tietoa, kannattaako odotella jotain päivän tarjousta, jolloin säästäisi jonkun euron vai tilata samantien, vielä kun saa? Keväälle, kun pyörien menekki oletettavasti kasvaa, hinnat varmaan pikemminkin nousevat kuin laskevat...
Ja tuossa aikaisemmin kyselin noista keskiöistä, niin sehän on ihan normaali ulkoinen keskiö tuo BB70, eikä mikään integroitu sydeemi. Tunnustan tappioni tässä asiassa ja häpeän syväti höyrypäisyyttäni.

----------


## miku80

ei kait ne hinnat mihinkään nouse.. jossain vaiheessa tulee hinnat alas kun aletaan katseet suuntaamaan ensivuoden malleihin, mutta ei kannata odotella jos kevääksi meinaa pyörän saada..

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ainoa kysymys on sitten enää, että onko Kuopiossa/Siilinjärvellä ketään uuden 18" Radonin Race-mallin omistajaa, joka antaisi pyöräänsä muutaman minuutin koeajaa?

Ja kiitokset Mikulle kärsivällisistä vastauksista.

----------


## Senkku

En löytänyt Radonin sivuilta suositusta Race 5.0/6.0 29er kuskin maksimipainoksi, onko muilla tietoa asiasta? Soveltuuko vain neuvolassa punnittaville, vai kestääkö myös isomman körilään alla  :Hymy:

----------


## tirsintarsi

Näyttäis olevan kiekoille nuo rajoitukset, mutte rungoille. Mutta kai ne vähintään sen verran siis pitäisi kestää?

Mavic indicates a limit of 100 kg rider's weight for all types of racing bikes' system wheel-sets.


Shimano system wheels are tested as per DIN+ up to 110 kg rider's weight, however, there is no actual limit.


The weight restrictions for Citec wheels can be found here www.citec.de.


The weight restrictions for DT Swiss wheels can be found on www.dtswiss.com.

----------


## PyöräIle

Tänään olisi taas Radonin 29" päivän tuotteena, pari sataa normaalihinnasta pois:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...-29er-7-0.html

Viimeksi kun tuo oli tarjouksessa, yritin pähkäillä pääni puhki kumpi 16"/18" rungoista olisi parempi 173cm/inseam 81 kokoiselle kaverille. Forumia selatessani näytti usealle noin 180 cm kuskille olleen 18" olleen passeli, mutta Radon suosittelee tuota 170-180 cm mittaisille, jonka noin puolessa välissä olisin. Toisaalta oma 18" täpärini tuntuu aavistuksen isolta, ja saattaisin nyt tilata sen 16" kokoisenakin.

Loppuisikohan tuosta 16" koosta satulaputki kesken, tai olisiko pienemmästä koosta muuta haittaa, vai olisiko tuo 18" sittenkin parempi? Suunnittelisin käyttäväni tuota talvipyöräksi ja Keskuspuiston hiekkatie- ja polkuajeluihin. Kovempaan maastoon sitten voisi käyttää 26" täpäriä.

----------


## Maseur

Viime syksynä ostettuun Radon ZR Team 7.0:aan on ilmestynyt halkeama takavanteeseen. Linkki kuvaan alhaalla. Onko noissa vanteissa joku sauma vai onkohan tuo vain haljennut? Voiskohan tuota yrittää saada takuuseen?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/25dnbkric2...2017.25.34.jpg

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Viime syksynä ostettuun Radon ZR Team 7.0:aan on ilmestynyt halkeama takavanteeseen. Linkki kuvaan alhaalla. Onko noissa vanteissa joku sauma vai onkohan tuo vain haljennut? Voiskohan tuota yrittää saada takuuseen?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/25dnbkric2...2017.25.34.jpg



Saumahan noissakin kuten muissakin vanteissa. Ja saumahan tossa kuvassa on, ei pysty sanomaan onko normaalista poikkeava. Kai..

----------


## Maseur

> Saumahan noissakin kuten muissakin vanteissa. Ja saumahan tossa kuvassa on, ei pysty sanomaan onko normaalista poikkeava. Kai..



Saumahan tuo taitaa ollakin. Säikähdin jo että se on leviämässä, kun en ennen ole tuota huomannut. En kyllä ole ole niin tarkkaan katsonutkaan.

----------


## elasto

Saumahan se siinä. Harvoin mikään noin siististi halkeaisi jos on haljetakseen.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Jahas, nyt joutuu tuon Race 7:n tilaamaan, kun se ennen maaliskuun loppua tuli alennukseen (-200€). Noh, saapahan ainakin lampun sitten "ilmaiseksi" siihen matkaan.

Paitsi, että B-D:n sivut kaatuivat, juuri kun sain pyörän ostoskoriin... prkl!

----------


## tirsintarsi

Itse itselleni vastaten. Eivät olleet sivut edes nurin, selaimeni vain päätti olla näyttämättä niitä, kun yritin tilauksen tehdä. Tein sitten tilauksen vaimon puhelimella hätäpäissäni  :Hymy:  Nyt, kun kokeilin niin muilla selimilla toimii B-D:n sivut ihan hyvin. Pääasia on nyt kuitenkin, että pyörä on tilattu ja saapunee joskus (toivottavasti) Fillariosaan.
Muiden keskustelujen pohjalta kokeilematta on nyt pyörä tilattu, joten toivottavasti on huva.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

B-D:n päivän tarjous on taas aika hyvä: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...e-125-8-0.html

----------


## mentunik

Minkä mittaisilla stemmeillä noi toimittaa noita zr raceja (26")? Itellä koko 20" tuli 100mm stemmillä, mutta kaverilla 110mm stemmillä.. En tiedä vaikuttaako vuosimalli 12->13 noihin, mutta pistäkääs tähän jos jaksatte että millä ne on teille toimittanu.

----------


## Jenkka

No tulihan se päivän artikkeliksi... 29er 7.0 (tosin oranssina) päivän hintaan 1099! Aika pitkäksi tää hankinta venähti, mutta eikun odottelemaan, että ilmestyy. Toivottavasti koko osuu hyvin (182/86) ja otin se runkokoon 18"on toi härski väri näin vanhalle...

----------


## PyöräIle

^ Itsekin tuota kyttäsin ja pistin heti tilaukseen. 16" kokona, itsellä mitat 173/81. Oranssi on ihan OK "turvavärinä", mutta ymmärrän miksi vain tuo väri on ollut tarjouksessa: Ei se ihan paras ole, mutta 200e alennuksen väärti silti.

----------


## Mautio

> Minkä mittaisilla stemmeillä noi toimittaa noita zr raceja (26")? Itellä koko 20" tuli 100mm stemmillä, mutta kaverilla 110mm stemmillä.. En tiedä vaikuttaako vuosimalli 12->13 noihin, mutta pistäkääs tähän jos jaksatte että millä ne on teille toimittanu.



Mulla on vuosmalli -12, 20" ja 100mm stemmi.

----------


## Damag3

Olisi tarkoitus hankkia ensimmäinen maastopyörä, ja olen foorumeita selainneena tullut siihen tulokseen, että tulokas on Radon-merkkinen. Enää pitäisikin päättää, millainen paketti menee tilaukseen. Vaihtoehtoja mitä olen katsellut on nämä:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-6-0.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...-29er-6-0.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-6-0-sram.html

Kannattaako ensikertalaisena panostaa suoraan 29eriin, vai otanko suosiolla halvemmalla teamin? Mitä eroa on esim. team 6.0 ja 7.0? Kun kyseessä on ensiostos, enkä tiedä tuleeko sitten käytyä metsässä, niin missä näistä on paras jälleenmyyntiarvo?

Varusteiksi varmaankin Shimanon M324 lukot ja kengät.

Edit: Niin, vielä kysymys, kumpi osasarja on parempi? SRAM vai Shimano? Makuasioita nämä varmaan on, mutta olisin kallistumassa tuon  SRAMin puoleen.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ihan jo tämän ketjun kokonaan lukemisella löytyy vastauksia noihin kysymyksiin...

Minun mielipiteitäni:
26" vs. 29" on näköjään aika pitkälle makuasia. 29 on "kömpelömpi" mutta kulkee nopeammin ja tasaisemmin. 26" on ketterämpi ja teknisempi ajettava. Kokeile molempia eri merkeiltä täällä suomessa ja muodosta mielipiteesi sen pohjalta. Niin tiedät ainakin kumpi on luontevampi sinulle.
Team ja Race eroavat ainakin ajoasennoltaan: Team pystympi kuin Race. Tais olla erilailla ohenneltua alumiiniumia runkokin.
Vaihteiston osien valmistajana SRAM vs. Shimano on makuasia kummatkin toimivat siihen mihin ovat tarkoitettu, joitain eroja vahdon jäykkyydessä yms. on havaittu. Osasarja on sitten se Deore, XT, X7, X9 jne.
Team 6 vs. 7 äkkiä vilkaistuna ainkin keula ja jarrut eroavat mainittavammin toisistaan. Muut osat taisi olla aika samaa tasoa.

----------


## Damag3

Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta  :Hymy:  Vielä kysyn runkokokoa. Pituutta löytyy 189cm ja inseam 92cm, onko 20" sopiva, vai pitäskö saada 22"?

----------


## santerij

Radonin 29 nyt meikällä kiikarissa mutta runkokoko vieläkin hakusessa joten mitäs suosittelisitte,
180cm pitkä 88cm jalan sisämitta. 26'' rullailtu aiemmin ja vähän arveluttaakin uskaltaako tilata 20 rungolla
ja mahdollisesti lyhyemmällä stemmillä vaiko tyytyä tuohon 18 runkoon?

Lisäksi vielä auki malli Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0 vai 5.0, mitkä ois suurimmat plussat ton kutosen hankinnassa ?

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Sama pituus, inseam vaan siinä 86-87cm ja toi 18" pelaa tosi hyvin. Pyörä 6.0.

----------


## maalinni

> Lisäksi vielä auki malli Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0 vai 5.0, mitkä ois suurimmat plussat ton kutosen hankinnassa ?



Viitosellakin varmasti pärjää, muista jättää rahaa varusteisiin. Kenkiin ja polkimiin uppoaa helposti pari sataa. Maastoilussa tarvitset myös hyvän kypärän ja juomareppuakin kannattaa harkita.

----------


## Harhailija

> Lisäksi vielä auki malli Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0 vai 5.0, mitkä ois suurimmat plussat ton kutosen hankinnassa ?



Minulla 5.0. Olen ollut ihan tyytyväinen, tosin pyörän kasauksessa oli vähän mokailtu. Suurimmat erot 5.0 ja 6.0 välillä on kait että 6.0 painaa 700g vähemmän. Painoero tulee tuosta paremmasta 6.0:n keulasta. Ajoasento on noissa ZR race malleissa vakio stemmillä melko kumara. Keulaputki on katkaistu siten, että korotusvaraa ei ole yhtään.

----------


## Kollikatti

> Minulla 5.0. Olen ollut ihan tyytyväinen, tosin pyörän kasauksessa oli vähän mokailtu.



Mitä mokia kasauksessa oli tehty? Ihan kiinnostaa vaan, kun odotan omaa 8.0:llaa saapuvaksi ensiviikolla.

----------


## Harhailija

> Mitä mokia kasauksessa oli tehty?



Vaihdevaijerit oli vedetty ristiin keskiön alta  :Sarkastinen: . Ja takakiekon pinnat oli löysällä. Kun pyöräsi tulee tarkista, että kaikki ruuvit & mutterit on kiristetty.

----------


## mentunik

Mulla olivat unohtaneet tulpat tangon päistä, mutta laittoivat postissa kun valitin

----------


## Manne2512

Minun uusi "ZR Race 29er 7.0":ssä oli etuhaarukka joka piti ilmaa n. 2 tuntia. Oli jo paketista avatessa tyhjänä.

Rock Shox Reba RL etuhaarukka lähti jo takaisin Saksaan ja nyt odotellaan vastausta että korjaavatko sen vai lähettävätkö tilalle uuden. 

Jos korjaavat kestää kuulemma 4-6 viikkoa. Eli näin meni tämän kevään pyöräilyn aloitus.

Suosittelen siis, jos mahdollista, ottamaan pyörän kokoamisen Suomesta. Itse en jaksanut lähteä Turusta Vantaalle ajelemaan ja siitä nyt kärsin!. ...kele.

22.3.2013 päivitys:
- viesti tuli että haarukka saapunut ja lähettävät valmistajalle. Nyt sitten odotellaan ilman haarukkaa pyörä valmiina auton takakontissa. On kyllä kumma meininki kun edes uutta haarukka ei voida lähettää tilalle vaikka on täysin koskematon tavara on jo saapuessa ollut viallinen. Taitaa olla liikaa ostajia, minä en niihin enää tämän homman jälkeen kuulu.

- minulle ei luvattu mitään hyvitystä vaikka valitinkin. Millä niitä pitää uhkailla että jotain hyvitystä saa?

----------


## Takomo

Jaanpahan kokemukseni, kun tilasin b-discountista zr race 8.0:n. Helkkarin hyvä fillarihan se on, mut sama mikä jollain muullakin oli ollu niin vaijerit rungon sisällä solmus. Olivat pahoillaan ja hyvittivät vaijerien selvityksen ja vaihteiden säädön. Hoidin duunin pikku kikalla itse. Pakasta vedettyyn pyörään oli mukava harjoitella säätämistä. En säästäny penniäkään varusteisiin päin vastoin, onpahan fillari minkä halusin.

----------


## Antza44

> Minun uusi "ZR Race 29er 7.0":ssä oli etuhaarukka joka piti ilmaa n. 2 tuntia. Oli jo paketista avatessa tyhjänä.
> 
> Rock Shox Reba RL etuhaarukka lähti jo takaisin Saksaan ja nyt odotellaan vastausta että korjaavatko sen vai lähettävätkö tilalle uuden. 
> 
> Jos korjaavat kestää kuulemma 4-6 viikkoa. Eli näin meni tämän kevään pyöräilyn aloitus.
> 
> Suosittelen siis, jos mahdollista, ottamaan pyörän kokoamisen Suomesta. Itse en jaksanut lähteä Turusta Vantaalle ajelemaan ja siitä nyt kärsin!. ...kele.



No tuo kärsiminen on niin suhteellista. Itsellä hajosi Race 6.0 29er vapaaratas 800km kohdalla talvipakkasessa. Takavanne lähti Bike-discountiin Itella/DHL:ällä meno kesti ihmeen kauan puoltoista viikkoa. Vanne keskiviikkona perillä saksassa ja torstaina lähti korjattuna DPD:llä takas Suomeen ja maanantaina perillä. Maksoivat postikulut myös. Harvoin Suomessakaan takuu asiat noin nopeasti hoituu. Ilmoittavat korjaus ajaksi 3 viikkoa.

Minunkin keula oli tullessaan tyhjä vaikka ostaessa valitsin ilmaisen iskarin säädön ostoskoriin ja tarkastus korttiinkin oli hienosti merkattu Sport tune 93kg. Tosin minulla onneksi on ilmat pysyny pumppauksen jälkeen sisässä.

----------


## Antza44

> Jaanpahan kokemukseni, kun tilasin b-discountista zr race 8.0:n. Helkkarin hyvä fillarihan se on, mut sama mikä jollain muullakin oli ollu niin vaijerit rungon sisällä solmus. Olivat pahoillaan ja hyvittivät vaijerien selvityksen ja vaihteiden säädön. Hoidin duunin pikku kikalla itse. Pakasta vedettyyn pyörään oli mukava harjoitella säätämistä. En säästäny penniäkään varusteisiin päin vastoin, onpahan fillari minkä halusin.



Minun Race 6.0 29er:ässä oli kans vaijerit ristissä aika kauan ennen, kuin huomasin. Toiminta ei muuttunut vaikka oikasin vajerit oikein, no suorassahan ne kuulu tietysti olla. Paljonko hyvitti virheestä? En ole vielä jaksanut valitta asiasta.

----------


## Takomo

30€. Sen verran se kinnas takavaihtajalle, että suurilla vaihteilla ei vaihde pysyny päällä.

----------


## Antza44

> 30€. Sen verran se kinnas takavaihtajalle, että suurilla vaihteilla ei vaihde pysyny päällä.



Täytyypä vaivautua kirjottamaan valitus posti, että saa hyvitykset
hyötykäyttöön. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## AnttiL

Kiikarissa Radon zr race 29. Ja kokoa mietin myös, 18/20"
Inseam n. 88cm. Kumpi parempi..

----------


## Kmolli

Multa löytyy ZR Race 7.0 29er 2012, 20". Pituutta kuskilla 188 ja inseam 87. Voisin jopa harkita pienempää runkoa, ainakin mulla meni esmes toi 120mm stemmi heti vaihtoon. Löysin kyllä hyvän ajoasennon pikkuhiljaa mutta hiukka kirvelee mielessä, että taisin ottaa liika ison koon...

----------


## Antza44

Mulla on ZR Race 6.0 sram 18" koossa. Olen 180,5 ja inseam 85. Satula niin takana kuin 20mm setback tolpassa menee. Orkkis 90mm stemmi oli liian lyhyt. 100mm aika ok. Nyt on 110mm 10 asteen nousulla tuntuu aika samalle, kuin 6 asteinen 100mm, mutta korkeammalta tietty. Tekis mieli koittaa 5-6 asteista 110mm vielä. Stemmit on ollut positiiviseen suuntaan ilman ja 5mm spacerinkaa. Mulla on tosin selkä vaivaa ja se ei tykkää olla notkolla. Muuten 18" pyörii kivasti alla poluilla.

----------


## Jenkka

> Multa löytyy ZR Race 7.0 29er 2012, 20". Pituutta kuskilla 188 ja inseam 87. Voisin jopa harkita pienempää runkoa, ainakin mulla meni esmes toi 120mm stemmi heti vaihtoon. Löysin kyllä hyvän ajoasennon pikkuhiljaa mutta hiukka kirvelee mielessä, että taisin ottaa liika ison koon...



Tänään tuli 29er zr 7,0- oon 182/86. Aiemmin L koon canyon al 7,9 meni kaverille hieman kookkaana....mutta kyllä se canyonin työnlaatu oli jotain aivan muuta, kuitenkin saman hintaisista härVeleistä kyse. Runko vaikuttaa vähän karulta...pääsis jo testaaan- no hintahan oli kohdallaan 1099 päivän artikkelina...

----------


## Jenkka

> Tänään tuli 29er zr 7,0- oon 182/86. Aiemmin L koon canyon al 7,9 meni kaverille hieman kookkaana....mutta kyllä se canyonin työnlaatu oli jotain aivan muuta, kuitenkin saman hintaisista härVeleistä kyse. Runko vaikuttaa vähän karulta...pääsis jo testaaan- no hintahan oli kohdallaan 1099 päivän artikkelina...



 Ai niin tärkein - kokohan oli 18"

----------


## elasto

> Minkä mittaisilla stemmeillä noi toimittaa noita zr raceja (26")? Itellä koko 20" tuli 100mm stemmillä, mutta kaverilla 110mm stemmillä.. En tiedä vaikuttaako vuosimalli 12->13 noihin, mutta pistäkääs tähän jos jaksatte että millä ne on teille toimittanu.



2009 ZR Race 10.0 18" 100mm stemmi.

----------


## Damag3

Riittääkö mulle 20" ZR Team, kun olen 189cm ja inseam 92cm?

----------


## mentunik

Vaimokkeelle olisi hakusessa maantiepyörä. Yksi vaihtoehdoista olisi Radonin R1. Pituutta emännälle on kertynyt 160cm ja inseam 70cm paikkeilla (lyhyet jalat ja pitkä selkä). R1:ssä on standover height 72cm paikkeilla koossa 50. Mahtaako mennä liian tiukille. Kengät tuo tietysti vähän lisää pituutta koipeen.. Mielipiteitä?

----------


## ajv3

Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0 toimitettiin tänään kotiovelleni. Kasaus oli simppeli, mutta mukana tuli hämmentävä minigrip-pussi jossa on joku sormenpään kokoinen muovinpala, "alcohol prep" ja pala kaksipuolista teippiä. Onkohan tuolla joku tärkeäkin virka pyörässä?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PyöräIle

Bongasin Radonin Facebook-sivulta että ZR Race 29 8.0 oli voittanut Bike-lehden 1500 euron pyörien testin. Kuvankaappauksesta naputtelin Google-kääntäjään:

Johtopäätös: testivoittaja ilman todellisia heikkouksia.
+ Laadukas laitteet, XT jarrut, tasapainoinen käsittely
- Hard, kapea satula.

----------


## Jenkka

> Bongasin Radonin Facebook-sivulta että ZR Race 29 8.0 oli voittanut Bike-lehden 1500 euron pyörien testin. Kuvankaappauksesta naputtelin Google-kääntäjään:
> 
> Johtopäätös: testivoittaja ilman todellisia heikkouksia.
> + Laadukas laitteet, XT jarrut, tasapainoinen käsittely
> - Hard, kapea satula.



I agree! Ekat lenkit ja lipat vedetty (29 zr 7,0) ja kovalta tuntui lonkan alla peilijää :Hymy:

----------


## jesh

Äh, nythän se Stage hajosi. Paljosta ei ole kiinni, mutta linkun taaimmainen pultti (vetopuolelta, ei vissiin ihan eka tapaus) on auennut jossain vaiheessa. Tänään sitten huomasi kun akselikin tippui. No, sen akselin löyti, mutta kiristävä pultti on hukassa. Tiistaina kokemaan LBS, mutta jos tämä nyt menee bd:stä tilailuksi (äh näillä keleillä), niin onkohan cubessa samat linkun palat kuin radonissa?

BD myy koko taaimmaista laakerisettiä (horstlink 2) 40 eurolla, pelkät cuben pultit+akselit 20 eur. Tai saisikohan tuon pelkän ruuvin jostain? Fillariosaan pitänee soitella myös jos paikallisesta ei löydy vastaavaa..

Näköjään nuo linkun pultit olisi syytä kiristellä silloin tällöin. Oli melkein kaikki muutkin aivan aukeamassa. 2 vuotta ajettu pyörä. Jytympää locktiteä aion itse laittaa myös, vaikka jotain noissa olevinaan tehtaan jäljiltä olikin.

----------


## Moose

Onkohan tuolla Zr Race 6.1 :hdellä merkittävää käytännön eroa verrattuna Zr Race 6.0 :aan? Vaihteet on ainakin eri ja etuhaarukka 6.1:dessä kai kehittyneempi. Onko tuolla Fox :illa millaista eroa RS Rebaan?

----------


## Trailblazer

Tuliko kellään muulla ZR Race 6.0 fillariin stemmi ja ohjaustanko Syntacen Vectorit vaikka bike-discountti kertoo, että fillarissa tulisi olla Eastonin stemmi ja tanko?

----------


## mtok77

> Tuliko kellään muulla ZR Race 6.0 fillariin stemmi ja ohjaustanko Syntacen Vectorit vaikka bike-discountti kertoo, että fillarissa tulisi olla Eastonin stemmit ja tanko?



Ei ole tainnut olla Eastonia hyllyssä pyörää kasattaessa.. 
No paremmat osat sait tilalle :Vink:

----------


## Trailblazer

> Ei ole tainnut olla Eastonia hyllyssä pyörää kasattaessa.. 
> No paremmat osat sait tilalle



Ok, no tämä selvensi asiaa.  :Hymy:  Mietin juurikin, että onko nuo huonompaa palikkaa, mutta hyvinhän tässä sitten kävi!  :Vink:

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Mulla myös Syntacea kuutosessa...

----------


## mentunik

Syntacen stemmi ja eastonin tanko

----------


## sulo

Puolen vuoden odotus on lopultakin palkittu ja pariskuntamme muutui jälleen kolmen hengen perheeksi.

Pientä upgradea tuli myös laitettua samalla kertaa:

- Elka Stage 5 -takaiskari
- Shimano Saint polkimet
- 200mm takajarru
- Race Face Atlas 1,25" nousulla
- Maxxis DHR ja DHF gummeja, ei tosin vielä alla

Vielä kun saisi Reverben stelttinä, niin pääisi hissilläkin kivasti ylös ilman tolpan vaihtoa O_o

Olisikohan joku muuten koittanut saada ketjuohjuria sovitettua eteen? Vaihtaja pois ja jonkin sortin häkkyrä tilalle.

----------


## Trailblazer

Huhuh!! Kuumottava laite! Laita kokemuksia jahka pääset baanalle...  :Vink:

----------


## miku80

^^ kieltämättä aikast houkuttelevan näkönen peli!

----------


## TKa

Kauanko odotit pyörää? 20:n ja 22:n välillä arvon, näyttää 22:t olevan kortilla. Vaan kun pelkään, että käy pienempi lyhyeksi.

----------


## Dasda

Olen tilaamassa Slide 140 7.0:n, mutta koko askarruttaa minua. Olen 174cm pitunen ja inseam on 78cm, niin olisko oikea koko 16" vai 18"? Ja onko jollain toisella valmistajalla joku malli, jonka geometria olisi suunnilleen sama tuon Slide 140:n kanssa ja jota voisi täällä Suomessa käydä koeajamassa?

----------


## sulo

> Kauanko odotit pyörää? 20:n ja 22:n välillä arvon, näyttää 22:t olevan kortilla. Vaan kun pelkään, että käy pienempi lyhyeksi.



Samalla viikolla lähti postiin, kuin BD:n sivuilla oli luvattu toimitusten alkavan. Toisaalta toimitusten aloitusviikko siirtyi eteenpäin viikolla, noin kuukautta ennen alkuaikaa. 

Mutta siis yleisesti noin viikon kestää kuljetus.

Ja jos tilaat Fillariosaan kasattavaksi/muokattavaksi, niin hetki sieläkin saattaa mennä.

----------


## HaukipaanHulk

Tuli hankittua Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0 20". Tilauksen tein 21.3 ja toimitus Fillariosaan, josta eilen 4.4 kävin sen noutamassa. 20" koko on varsin passeli, itselläni pituutta 188cm.
Ensimmäinen lenkki takana eikä kyllä mitään pahaa sanottavaa pyörästä. Nyt vaan kovaa ajoa ja valmistautumista Tahko MTB 60 lenkille  :Vink:

----------


## sulo

Swoopin rinnalle käyttöpyöräksi tuli Skill 9.0 Disc.

Tangon kanssa lähti vähän lavasta, kun laitoin tilalle reteemmän 710mm leveen 40mm riserillä olevan DH-tangon.. kaipaa vielä lyhyempää stemmiä, niin pappa-asento on aikalailla valmis.
Lisäksi Nukeprooffin flätit, rapakaaret ja seisontatuki runkoon kiinni. Huomiona tuosta seisontatuesta, että oma nelivitonen ottaa kantapäästä ajoittain kiinni, jos päkiän päällä polkee.

Vauhdilla tilasin myös uuden kolmirattaisen cranksetin (52-39-30), mutta jätin huomioimatta keskiön mallin.. ei muuten osunut oikein  :Hymy:  Tarkoitus oli isoin ratas vetää rälläkällä piikeistä sileeksi, niin olisi välttynyt lahkeiden repeämisiltä.
En ole vielä löytänyt tuohon oikein minkäänlaista rinkulaa suojaksi, joten mietiskelen, että vetäsenkö isomman rattaa surutta sileeksi ja ajelen rauhallisemmin 34-piikkisellä..

----------


## snowfake

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78688/r1.html

Radon R1 ois tänään daily productina, 999€ --> 899€

----------


## Jorppa

Lauantaina sitten päätin, että nyt lähtee Radonin ZR Team 5.0 tilaukseen ensimmäiseks maasturiks. Oikeaa runko kokoa ei ollut ja pistinkin sitten kyselyn Bike-Discountiin milloin pyörää olisi saatavilla. Vastaus oli tämä; _"we  are sorry to inform you that the desired bike-model (in the  corresponding size) is already completely sold-out and will not be for  sale again._" Näinkö siis ymmärsin oikein: Ei oo, ei tuu, eikä tilata?

----------


## Jani R.

> Lauantaina sitten päätin, että nyt lähtee Radonin ZR Team 5.0 tilaukseen ensimmäiseks maasturiks. Oikeaa runko kokoa ei ollut ja pistinkin sitten kyselyn Bike-Discountiin milloin pyörää olisi saatavilla. Vastaus oli tämä; _"we  are sorry to inform you that the desired bike-model (in the  corresponding size) is already completely sold-out and will not be for  sale again._" Näinkö siis ymmärsin oikein: Ei oo, ei tuu, eikä tilata?



Oikein ymmärsit. Mikä on pituutesi ja inseam ja mitä kokoa meinasit tilata? Jos olet kahden koon välimailla, niin se toinenkin voisi soveltua joissakin tapauksissa tai sitten pistät satasen lisää ja ostat seuraavan mallin.

----------


## Harhailija

> Lauantaina sitten päätin, että nyt lähtee Radonin ZR Team 5.0 tilaukseen ensimmäiseks maasturiks. Oikeaa runko kokoa ei ollut ja pistinkin sitten kyselyn Bike-Discountiin milloin pyörää olisi saatavilla. Vastaus oli tämä; _"we  are sorry to inform you that the desired bike-model (in the  corresponding size) is already completely sold-out and will not be for  sale again._" Näinkö siis ymmärsin oikein: Ei oo, ei tuu, eikä tilata?



Ei sit tuu enää myyntiin, jos noin kirjoittivat. Radon ZR Team 6.0  löytyy vielä 20" ja 22" koossa, jos pystyt lyömään 100€ lisää.

----------


## Jorppa

181/80. 20" runkoa katselin. Todennäköisesti on siis laitettava vähän lisää rahaa. Samalla myös täytyy jatkaa käytettyjen katselua, josko sieltä löytyisi joku mieleinen. Jotenkin nuo Radonin pyörät vetää puoleensa, tuossa hintaluokassa ei edes käytetyistä löydy välttämättä yhtä hyviä osasarjoja.

----------


## Moose

Nyt on viikko sitten tilaukseen laitettu Radon ZR Race 6.1 saapunut Suomeen.  :Hymy:  Vielä Fillariosassa sen kokoavat loppuun ja vaihteet säätävät, niin pääsee ajelemaan. Perjantaiksi pyörän lupasivat. Ei meinaisi malttaa...

----------


## TKa

> Tuli hankittua Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0 20". Tilauksen tein 21.3 ja toimitus Fillariosaan, josta eilen 4.4 kävin sen noutamassa. 20" koko on varsin passeli, itselläni pituutta 188cm.
> Ensimmäinen lenkki takana eikä kyllä mitään pahaa sanottavaa pyörästä. Nyt vaan kovaa ajoa ja valmistautumista Tahko MTB 60 lenkille



MMo. Itse olen 191 ja kysymys on elämää suurempi: Tilaanko 20 vai 22 sen? Saatanpa vielä tälläkin pituudella kallistua matalampaan. Liikkeessä olen 21 :sen päällä istunut ja korkealla on putki  siinäkin. Pikkurenkaisella olen 21:sellä ajellut monta vuotta ja pari kuperkeikkaa on tullut tehtyä. 
Onko tämä Reba sitten selvästi herkempi keula kuin Recon? Siitä kokemuksia? Vaihtajan kammille nyt en suurta painoa laita, ovatko Deoret vai SLX:t. Meinaan siis tätä viitosen ja kuutosen eroa. T

----------


## telliv

> MMo. Itse olen 191 ja kysymys on elämää suurempi: Tilaanko 20 vai 22 sen? Saatanpa vielä tälläkin pituudella kallistua matalampaan.



191 senttisenä voin sen verran sanoa, että saattaa itku tulla jos 22 hankit  :Hymy: .

----------


## Tebb0

> MMo. Itse olen 191 ja kysymys on elämää suurempi: Tilaanko 20 vai 22 sen? Saatanpa vielä tälläkin pituudella kallistua matalampaan. Liikkeessä olen 21 :sen päällä istunut ja korkealla on putki  siinäkin. Pikkurenkaisella olen 21:sellä ajellut monta vuotta ja pari kuperkeikkaa on tullut tehtyä. 
> Onko tämä Reba sitten selvästi herkempi keula kuin Recon? Siitä kokemuksia? Vaihtajan kammille nyt en suurta painoa laita, ovatko Deoret vai SLX:t. Meinaan siis tätä viitosen ja kuutosen eroa. T



Mulla on pituutta 185cm ja alla radon stage 20" koossa. Satulaputki on melko ylhäällä, asteikolla 9, joten ei välttämättä ole väärin miettiä sinulle tuota 22". Kannattaa miettiä tarkkaan tuo asia  :Hymy:

----------


## mentunik

Tänään lähti Zr race 6.0:n Mavicin vapaaratas kohti bike-discountia kun alkoi pakassa tuntua ylimäärästä löysää. Saas nähä kuinka ripeää toimintaa on.

----------


## PyöräIle

Oma 16" ZR Race 29 saapui reilu viikko sitten. Punnitsin sen tuoreeltaan  ilman polkimia, tasan 12,00 kg näytti tarkaksi testattu vaakani.  Ilmoitettu paino oli "ab. 11,6 kg", joten aika suurta vaihtelua noissa  painoissa näyttäis olevan, kun orggisrenkaatkin painoivat sen mitä  valmistaja ilmoittaa. Vaihdoin pyörään XT:n takapakan ja litkutin Racing  Ralph/Nobby Nic renkaat. Painoa oli sen jälkeen 11,68 kg.

----------


## petali

Sain Black Sin 9.0 ajoon parisen viikkoa sitten. Threadissa esillä ollut Foxin keulan CTD-säätöongelma oli omassakin yksilössä. Siis säätö hävisi parin kevyen lenkin jälkeen. Sain keulan huollatettua Rtechillä kuntoon pientä korvausta vastaan. Säätöpatruuna vaihtui uuteen. Muuten olen ihan tyytyväinen ollut kyytiin, mutta nyt takavaihtajaa säätäessäni huomasin uuden ongelman.

Eli ongelmana on keskiön alla oleva takavaihtajan vaijerin suojus. Suojuksen kuuluisi käsittääkseni pysyä paikoillaan, mutta pyörässäni se pääsee liikkumaan vaihteita vaihtaessa vaijerin mukana. Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että takavaihtajan säätöjä ei saa millään priimaksi. Toinen ongelma on, että kun suojus nousee yhä ylemmäs, alkaa vaijeri hangata jossain vaiheessa runkoon. Tuntuu että vaijerisuojukselta puuttuisi jonkinlainen vastakappale, joka lukitsisi suojuksen paikoilleen. Alla pari kuvaa issukasta.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Laitoin kyselyä bike discountille asiasta. Ensimmäinen henkilö ei osannut auttaa asiassa, vaan lupasi välittää postini eteenpäin. Onko kenelläkään kokemusta vastaavasta?

----------


## petali

Vielä yksi lisäkuva

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## T6700

Ei mitään tietoa tuosta viasta, mutta saattaisiko putken sisällä ristiin menneet vaijerit eiheuttaa tuota ongelmaa? Jos kireällä oleva etuvaihtajan vaijeri kiertää takavaihtajan vaijerin ympäri, niin jättäisikö se sitten tuon vähän löysälle ja antaisi liikkumavaraa? Tai ei se ehkä sittenkään noin toimisi, mutta kunhan spekuloin..  :Hymy:

----------


## telliv

Black Siniä en ole koskaan omistanut, mutta kahdessa saksalaisessa hiilaripyörässä moisessa kohtaa on ollut alumiiniset insertit. Näistä etiäpäin vaijeri on jatkunut _vaijerinkuoren_ sisällä, eikä noiden jagwiren vaijerisuojien kuten tuossa näyttäisi olevan. En ota liiemmin kantaa onko tuo oikein vai väärin, mutta noita taitaa olla aika vaikea saada noin pysymään paikoillaan...ellei sitten kiristele tuota keskiön alla olevaa ohjuria...joka taasen painaisi varmaankin vaijereita ja aiheuttaisi kitkaa...emt  :Hymy: .

edittiä: Kun tuossa hieman omaa pyörää vilkaisin niin ajatus tuossa saattaisi olla kutakuinkin kuten yllä sanoin eli alumiini/muovi-insertti, jota vasten tulee vaijerinkuori ja sitten tuon keskiön alla olevan pidikkeen jälkeen tuo jagwiren vaijerisuojus tulisi vaijerikuoren toiseen päähän.

----------


## Maverik

Olen tilaamassa Radonin Scart 5.0-pyörää bike-discountista. Haluan pyörään myös lokasuojat, joten osaisitteko neuvoa mitkä lokasuojat bike-discountin mallistosta ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1716/fixed.html ) ovat pyörään sopivat ja hyvät? Lähinnä olen epätietoinen siitä, minkä levyiset lokasuojien tulisi olla? Toki jos jostain muualta löytyy vielä paremmin sopivat ja tarkoituksensa ajavat, niin kuuntelen muitakin ehdotuksia..

----------


## petali

> Ei mitään tietoa tuosta viasta, mutta saattaisiko putken sisällä ristiin menneet vaijerit eiheuttaa tuota ongelmaa? Jos kireällä oleva etuvaihtajan vaijeri kiertää takavaihtajan vaijerin ympäri, niin jättäisikö se sitten tuon vähän löysälle ja antaisi liikkumavaraa? Tai ei se ehkä sittenkään noin toimisi, mutta kunhan spekuloin..







> Black Siniä en ole koskaan omistanut, mutta kahdessa saksalaisessa hiilaripyörässä moisessa kohtaa on ollut alumiiniset insertit. Näistä etiäpäin vaijeri on jatkunut _vaijerinkuoren_ sisällä, eikä noiden jagwiren vaijerisuojien kuten tuossa näyttäisi olevan. En ota liiemmin kantaa onko tuo oikein vai väärin, mutta noita taitaa olla aika vaikea saada noin pysymään paikoillaan...ellei sitten kiristele tuota keskiön alla olevaa ohjuria...joka taasen painaisi varmaankin vaijereita ja aiheuttaisi kitkaa...emt .
> 
> edittiä: Kun tuossa hieman omaa pyörää vilkaisin niin ajatus tuossa saattaisi olla kutakuinkin kuten yllä sanoin eli alumiini/muovi-insertti, jota vasten tulee vaijerinkuori ja sitten tuon keskiön alla olevan pidikkeen jälkeen tuo jagwiren vaijerisuojus tulisi vaijerikuoren toiseen päähän.



Kiitoksia mielipiteistä! Tutkiskelin tuota pyörää vielä vähän tarkemmin.  Etuvaihtajan vaijerisuojus näyttää pysyvän paikoillaan ja vaihtaja  toimii hyvin ja pysyy säädöissä (siis kuvissa vasemman puoleinen  kaapeli). Luulisi että takavaihtajankin suojus pysyy tällä samalla  ratkaisulla paikoillaan, mikäli kaikki olisi kunnossa. Mielestäni tuosta  ensimmäisestä laittamastani kuvasta on havaittavissa, että etuvaihtajan  kartionmallisen jagwire ohjurin ja rungon välissä saattaisi olla  jonkinlainen musta muoviosa, jonka tarkoitus on varmastikin lukita  vaijerisuojus paikoilleen. Rungon potero, johon jagwiren kartionmallinen  ohjuri uppoaa, pitää huolen että suojus ei pääse liikkumaan kohti  vaihdevipuja, mutta takavaihtajan tapauksessa mikään rakenne ei estä  suojusta liikkumasta kohti takavaihtajaa vaijerin mukana. Koitin  tutkailla vielä miltä etuvaihtajan vaijerisuojuksen rakenne näyttää  kartionmallisen ohjurin kohdalta vs. takavaihtajan rakenne, mutta en  pysty näkemään riittävän tarkasti olisiko etuvaihtajan rakenteessa  jonkinlainen lukitus. Oma veikkaukseni on, että tuolta takavaihtajan  poterosta on unohtunut kasauksessa jokin osa, jonka kuuluu lukita  vaijerisuojus paikoilleen. Täytyy ootella sakemannien vastausta.


Edit: Bike discountista ilmoittivat, että selvittävät asiaa Cuben  kanssa. Aloin itse selvittelemään hommaa, kun vastausta ei tunnu  kuuluvan. Tutkiskelin ensin onko etuvaihtajan poterossa jonkinlaista  lukitsinta Jagwiren suojukselle, mutta ei ollut. Poistin takavaihtajan  vaijerin kokonaan ja huomasin, että syystä tai toisesta Jagwiren  suojuksen sisällä oli melkoisesti hiekkamaista likaa ja vaijeri liikkui  huonosti suojuksen sisällä. Nakkasin tilalle uuden teflonpinnoitetun  vaijerin ja vaihdoin Jagwiren suojuksen tilalle Shimanon ohutta  suojaputkea (en siis vaijerinkuorta). Nyt vaijeri liikkuu taas mukavasti  ja takavaihtajan säätö onnistui. Täytyy nyt tarkailla miten ratkaisu  kestää. 

Tuo tellivin ehdoittama tapa olisi varmasti nykyistä  kestävämpi ratkaisu. Mikäli ongelmia jatkossa ilmenee, niin työstänen  itse juuri tuollaisen ratkaisun Syntiini.

Edit edit: Bike discountista tuli epämääräinen selitys, jossa arveltiin että ehkä vaijerit kahnaisivat runkoon ja mainittiin että noiden suojusten tulee olla asemoitu oikein. Lisäksi mainitsivat, että on täysin normaalia, että suojukset liikkuvat vähän. Työstin nyt sitten samointein Syntiini tellivin kuvaileman ratkaisun. Alla kuva tästä:



Tällä ratkaisulla vaihtajat toimivat nyt paremmin, kuin missään vaiheessa Jagwiresuojus ratkaisulla. Kitka väheni, vaihtaminen nopeutui ja nyt molemmat vaihtajat on helppo säätää kohdilleen. Lisäksi luulen ja toivon, että ratkaisuni on aiempaa kestävämpi.   Mikäli ei kestä, niin sitten vedetään kaapelia rungon ulkopuolelle. On käsittämätöntä, ettei rungossa ole myös toisella puolella upotuksia, jolloin vaihdevaijerin voisi asentaa helposti kahden muovi-insertin väliin ja ratkaisu olisi kestävä. Satuin vielä huomaamaan, että kun katsoo Radonin sivuilta Syntiä 360 view kuvassa, niin zoomaamalla on mahdollista nähdä, että kuvan pyörässä on päädytty samantapaiseen ratkaisuun vaijerien kanssa =)

----------


## Senkku

29er Race saapui saksanmaalta, mutta ajoasento osoittautui pelätyn etukenoksi. Vakiostemmi Eastonin 90mm. Olisiko järkevintä kokeilla lyhyempää (70mm) stemmiä, riseritankoa vai molempia? Ajovakaudesta en haluaisi kauheasti tinkiä, joten stemmin myötä täytyisi vissiin vaihtaa tankokin  :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

kyl ite koittaisin ensiksi sillä 70mm stemmillä hioa sitä asentoa pystympään ja jos ei tunnu riittävän nii voihan sitä sit ostaa sen tangon.. ei se 2cm siitä ohjauksesta vielä hirveesti nopeempaa pitäis tehdä mut voihan senki sit kompensoida leveemmällä tangolla, mut leveempi ote sit taas tiputtaa ajoasentoa etukenoon.. Sit on sekin vaihtoehto ettet vaihda mitään vaan annat sille pyörälle kunnolla peliaikaa jos alkais asento istumaan..

----------


## Tonait

Mahtaakohan tuo Radon Slide 150 E1 olla hankinnan arvoinen? Omaan silmään vaikuttaisi hinta/laatu kohtaavan erinomaisesti. Soveltuuko mm geometrian puolesta vaikka Enduroon?
Eli siis: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a86...de-150-e1.html

----------


## Mali

> Mahtaakohan tuo Radon Slide 150 E1 olla hankinnan arvoinen? Omaan silmään vaikuttaisi hinta/laatu kohtaavan erinomaisesti. Soveltuuko mm geometrian puolesta vaikka Enduroon?
> Eli siis: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a86...de-150-e1.html



Hintalaatusuhde enemmän kuin kohdallaan! Varmaankin soveltuu ihan kivast enskaankin, joustoa sen verran. Pisteet sinne, mutta entäs Specialized Enduro tai "joku canyon tai ridley"?

----------


## miku80

Voishan toi sliden keulakulma olla sen asteen loivempikin jos hissienskaa meinaa ajaa.. Palikat on kyllä hyvää tasoa hintasekseen ja ainoastaan tuo 3 eturieskaa ihmetyttää mut saahan sen isoimman rattaan vaihdettuu vaikka bashiin..

----------


## Mali

"Vaikka bashiin"???

Joomäoonihansamaamieltä...

----------


## miku80

bashring...

esim:

----------


## Mali

> bashring...
> 
> esim:



Tämä selevä.

----------


## Miika-

Mitä eroa Radonin ja Canyonin malleilla? Täsmälleen saman hintaisia:

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3002

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...0.html?mfid=52

Eli kumpi parempi samaan rahaan?

----------


## IncBuff

Suurin ero löytyy keulasta. Reba on tuota perus-Reconia parempi keppi eli valinta olisi Radon ihan vaan sen takia.

----------


## Miika-

Okei, kiitti.

----------


## tmile

> Onko kenelläkään kokemusta vastaavasta?



Black Sin 29 täälläkin ja täsmälleen sama juttu kun oli pakkasta. Ajattelin ensin että se johtui siitä, että tuohon kohtaan lensi loskaa joka jäätyi kiinni möykyksi ja varmaan vaikutti takavaihtajan vaijeriin. Takavaihtaja oli siis aina jumissa pakkasessa ja tuo vaijerinkuori vain liikkui. Nyt on toiminut plussakeleillä. Kiitos vinkistä, täytyy virittää tuollaiset kuorenpätkät tilalle.

----------


## petali

^Oon ainakin vielä ollut tyytyväinen tuohon työstämääni ratkaisuun. Takavaihtajan osalta voin ainakin suositella ratkaisua oman kokemukseni perusteella. Etuvaihtaja toimi itellä ihan ok Jagwiren suojuksillakin, joten tähän ratkaisu ei tehnyt merkittävää parannusta. Luulen kyllä, että ratkaisu on pitkäikäisempi kuin alkuperäinen. Symmetrian takia piti tehdä samanlaiset =)

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ihan kuriositeettina, kun taannoin ihmettelin Radonin keskiöitä ja silloin spekseissa puhuttiin Shimanon BB70, joka siis on (ymmärrykseni mukaan) se ulkoinen laakeristosysteemi. Tänään pyörääni tutkiessa huomasin, että siinähän onkin Presfitti BB90 keskiö!
Nyt en tiedä, onko minua huijattu vai olisinko vain tyytyväinen  :Vink: 

Edit: Ensimmäinen kunnon maastorymistely takana, eikä mitään valittamista pyörästä (26" Race ZR 7.0). Leveämpi tanko ja aivan erimaailmasta olevat välitykset kaipaavat vähän totuttelua mutte eiköhän se kesän mittaan onnistune...

----------


## whiskee

Tervehdys foorumilaisille! 

Kyselen vielä ennen tilauksen lähettämistä, *onko team 7.0 kahdensadan ecun hintaero* team 6.0 verrattuna hyötynsä väärti muuten kuin painonsa puolesta? Olen vasta tutustumassa maastopyöräilyyn ja ylipäänsä pyöräilyn tekniseen puoleen, joten noista osista en osaa hirveästi sanoa. Budjetilla mennään, mutta 800e olisi vielä okei, eli olen nyt kallistumassa sen puoleen.

Toisekseen, tätä 29-tuumaista 5.0 on saatavana max 18" kokoisena. Onko ehdoitta liian pieni pitkäjalkaiselle 186cm kuskille?

----------


## Macce

Kyllä on sen arvoinen. Itsellä on ollu vajaa parivuotta Team 7.0 käytössä ja olen kyllä tykännyt. Nyt tosiaan odottelen Canyon Nerve Al 29 saksanmaalta. Eli osta halvempi niin säästyy rahat seuraavaan pyörään, nälkä kasvaa syödessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## whiskee

> Kyllä on sen arvoinen. Itsellä on ollu vajaa parivuotta Team 7.0 käytössä ja olen kyllä tykännyt. Nyt tosiaan odottelen Canyon Nerve Al 29 saksanmaalta. Eli osta halvempi niin säästyy rahat seuraavaan pyörään, nälkä kasvaa syödessä.



Heh. Laitoin nyt tuon team 7.0:n tilaukseen, kun pää ei kestänyt enää odottelua. Jos mieli joskus halajaa parempaa pyörää niin entinen mennee sitten myyntiin kustannuksia keventämään, mutta itseni tuntien tuo kelvannee mulle aika pitkäksi aikaa.

Kun tähän asti olen kelaillut vanhalla Scottin hybridillä (jonka haarukka on täysin kelvoton), niin eiköhän ero ole melkoinen.

----------


## Holden76

Radonin Sage 7.0 tuli Fillariosan kasauspalvelun kautta perjantaina. Kyseessä on ensimmänen maantiefillarini, ja kyllähän se rullaa upeasti. Aikaisemmin on kokemusta Specializedin sinkula-cyclocrossista ja Kona Jake The Snakesta. En siis ole maantiefillarien asiantuntija, mutta itse tein valinnan komponenttien ja hinnan perusteella, ja olen oikein tyytyväinen. Koko vielä vähän arvelluttaa. Olen 178cm / 82 cm ja bike-discountista suosittelivat joko 56 tai 58 -kokoa. Otin isomman koon, enkä ole nyt sitten ihan varma, että olisiko tuo liian iso. Lyhyempää stemmiä olisi mielenkiintoista kokeilla. Tuo pyörässä nyt oleva stemmi maksaa BD:ssä 109 euroa, joten vastaavan, mutta lyhyemmän kokeilu ei olisi ihan edullista.

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Lyhyempää stemmiä olisi mielenkiintoista kokeilla. Tuo pyörässä nyt oleva stemmi maksaa BD:ssä 109 euroa, joten vastaavan, mutta lyhyemmän kokeilu ei olisi ihan edullista.



Osta joku halpa lyhyempi ja tilaa sitten kallis, jos se on hyvä tai kysy  jostain kivijalkaliikkeestä, että antavatko testiin lyhyemmän jos  vaikka pantiksi jätät vanhan pidemmän sinne?

----------


## Holden76

> Osta joku halpa lyhyempi ja tilaa sitten kallis, jos se on hyvä tai kysy  jostain kivijalkaliikkeestä, että antavatko testiin lyhyemmän jos  vaikka pantiksi jätät vanhan pidemmän sinne?



Joo täytyypä kysyä Fillariosalta kun ajattelin viedä sinne pyörän ensihuoltoon tässä lähiviikkoina.

----------


## Campione

@Holden76

Ensiksi onnittelut uudesta pyörästä  :Hymy: .

Sitten sopiiko kysyä että kuinka hyvin yletät satulaan tuon runkokoon kanssa, toisin sanoen paljonko tolppaa tulee putkesta ulos? Satulaputken mittahan tuossa ilmeisesti on 565mm keskiön keskeltä putken päähän...

Minkä mittainen stemmi itse asiassa on?

----------


## Holden76

> @Holden76
> 
> Ensiksi onnittelut uudesta pyörästä .
> 
> Sitten sopiiko kysyä että kuinka hyvin yletät satulaan tuon runkokoon kanssa, toisin sanoen paljonko tolppaa tulee putkesta ulos? Satulaputken mittahan tuossa ilmeisesti on 565mm keskiön keskeltä putken päähän...
> 
> Minkä mittainen stemmi itse asiassa on?



Täytyypä mittailla jotta osaisin vastata. Stemmiä tutkin joka puolelta, mutta en löytänyt merkintää jossa sen pituus mainittaisiin.

http://ctbike.pl/product/image/7203/smica-pro-post.jpg
tolppaa tulee ulos sen verran, että se on tuossa 10.5 kohdilla. Mitä se lienee sitten tarkoittaakaan, kun numerot pienenevät mitä korkeammalla putki on.

Tuosta kun vielä katselee tuota geometriaa: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...319_.htm#geo58
niin 56-mallissa on vaakaputki 13 mm lyhempi ja satulalta tangolle etäisyysero on 4 mm. Ei tunnu kovin isoilta eroilta.

----------


## Campione

Mielestäni stemmin mitta ilmoitetaan lähes poikkeuksetta keskeltä keskelle -mitalla eli haarukan putken päältä tangon keskelle. Eipä tuota kai kovin usein itse stemmissä lue. Valistunut arvaus on että 100mm tai 110mm stemmi Radonissa.

Muoks.

Niin ja mielenkiintoni liittyi lähinnä siihen että omaan lähes samat mitat ja ajan 54-koon pyörällä. Toki minun pyörän valmistaja onkin ilmoittanut runkokoon keskiön keskeltä vaakaputken keskelle.

----------


## Holden76

> Niin ja mielenkiintoni liittyi lähinnä siihen että omaan lähes samat mitat ja ajan 54-koon pyörällä. Toki minun pyörän valmistaja onkin ilmoittanut runkokoon keskiön keskeltä vaakaputken keskelle.



Juu, no tuossa tosiaan on eroja miten valmistajat mittoja ilmoittelevat. Radon ilmeisesti ilmoittaa koot alakanttiin verrattuna moniin muihin merkkeihin. BD:stä ne ilmoittivat, että 56 on sopiva jos haluan "race"-tyylisen ajoasennon ja 58 on enemmän "comfy". 

"you are in between a size 56 and 58 frame, if you want a sporty race bike choose the 56cm bike, for a more comfy ride take the 58cm."

----------


## Holden76

> Mielestäni stemmin mitta ilmoitetaan lähes poikkeuksetta keskeltä keskelle -mitalla eli haarukan putken päältä tangon keskelle. Eipä tuota kai kovin usein itse stemmissä lue. Valistunut arvaus on että 100mm tai 110mm stemmi Radonissa.
> 
> Muoks.
> 
> Niin ja mielenkiintoni liittyi lähinnä siihen että omaan lähes samat mitat ja ajan 54-koon pyörällä. Toki minun pyörän valmistaja onkin ilmoittanut runkokoon keskiön keskeltä vaakaputken keskelle.



Pistin BD:lle mailia ja kyselin stemmistä. Kuulemma 110mm ja tuo tieto pitäisi kuulemma olla kaiverettuna stemmin takapuolelle. Mitä se sitten lienee tarkoittaakin - alapuolelle?

----------


## tirsintarsi

Se on varmaankin siellä stemmin sisällä takapuolella se merkintä, näin ainakin minulla yhdessä stemmissä on.

----------


## Holden76

Kiitoksia jeesistä. Eilisen lenkin jälkeen olen sitten kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi sitä mieltä, että runkokoko on ihan hyvä.

----------


## Jagador

Onkos jollain tietoa että onko Radonin ZR Team 6.0 ja/tai 7.0 -malleja tulossa vielä myyntiin? Lähetin pari päivää sitten asiasta spostia bike-discountille, mutten ole saanut mitään vastausta.

----------


## Trailblazer

> Onkos jollain tietoa että onko Radonin ZR Team 6.0 ja/tai 7.0 -malleja tulossa vielä myyntiin? Lähetin pari päivää sitten asiasta spostia bike-discountille, mutten ole saanut mitään vastausta.




No luulisi tulevan. Tuota 7.0 näytti olevan, tosin ainoastaan koossa 20.

----------


## Jagador

> No luulisi tulevan. Tuota 7.0 näytti olevan, tosin ainoastaan koossa 20.



Jahas, nyt tuli vastaus bike-discountilta, että ei ole tulossa lisää..  :Irvistys:  Kysyin siis, että onko tulossa lisää 18" kokoja ZR Team 6.0:sta tai ZR Team 7.0:sta.

"_we are sorry to inform you that the desired bike-model (in the corresponding size) is already completely sold-out and will not be for sale again._"

----------


## Trailblazer

Joh. No ei muuta, kuin 29eria tilaamaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Petri

> Jahas, nyt tuli vastaus bike-discountilta, että ei ole tulossa lisää..  Kysyin siis, että onko tulossa lisää 18" kokoja ZR Team 6.0:sta tai ZR Team 7.0:sta.
> 
> "_we are sorry to inform you that the desired bike-model (in the corresponding size) is already completely sold-out and will not be for sale again._"



No mitä helvettiä. Aika suurella rodennäköisyydellä yksi koko puljun ja radonin myydyimpiä tsykkeleitä. Eikä ne nyt tämmötteen hassun sesonkiajan olis viittiny pitää niitä vielä tuontannossa? Kohta on varmaan sitten 29" racetkin menny... Millonkohan sitä kannattais odottaa että tulee 2014 mallit? Vissiin joskus kesän jälkeen tietysti! Nyt sapettaa kun tarvis hyvän pyörän eikä tosta tolla hinnalla saa kyllä lähellekkään saman tasosta...

----------


## jan52

> No mitä helvettiä. Aika suurella rodennäköisyydellä yksi koko puljun ja radonin myydyimpiä tsykkeleitä. Eikä ne nyt tämmötteen hassun sesonkiajan olis viittiny pitää niitä vielä tuontannossa?



Runkojen toimitusaika Taiwanista on yleensä vähintään puoli vuotta. Kunkin mallin tuotantomäärät on arvattu etukäteen joskus kauan sitten ja kun ne loppuu, niin lisää on vaikea saada mistään nopealla toimitusajalla. Tämä on halvan sarjatuotannon varjopuoli. Seuraavat on sitten 2014 malleja.

----------


## Foggy

Hei! 
Olen aloitteleva näissä asioissa ja olin jo tilaamassa Radonin ZR team 7.0 bike-discountista. Pyörän koko 20'', mutta niinkin tärkeä asia kuin väri alkoi ärsyttää, tuo valkoinen siis.  :Leveä hymy:  Sitten löytyi mustana tämä http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0.html?mfid=52 eli 29 race. Onko tämä race nyt sitten kovin etukenoinen? Tuon 7.0 jutut siitä, että se on ehkä hieman ajoystävällisemmässä asennossa. JA sitten vielä tämä 26'' vs 29''... Ei tämä pyörän osto nyt sitten niin helppoa ollutkaan. :l Eli aloittelijalle, joka tulee ajamaan myös paljon asfaltilla niin tuo aiemmin linkattu vai tämä: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...?baid=10784930. Olisin kiitollinen jos tulisi jotain valaisua aiheeseen, kova pyöräkuume on joten pitäis päästä tilaamaan.  :Hymy: 

Päivitetty: Jahas, ei ollut tuosta racesta 20'', eli team 7.0 lähtee tilaukseen.

----------


## drivaz

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1...e-150-9-0.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...de-150-e1.html

Onko tuossa E1-mallin osaluettelossa jotain sellasta mistä +300e kannattais ehdottomasti maksaa?

----------


## Tonait

Ite maksaisin tuon +300e jo pelkästään tuosta väristä  :Leveä hymy:  Mielestäni tosi kauheita nuo Radonin karkkivärit.
E1 on itellä vähän niin kuin ostoslistalla. Saa nähä missä välissä pystyy laittaa tilaukseen.

----------


## drivaz

Ysistä on myös lähes kokomusta malli saatavissa, joten ei voi ihan värin piikkiin koko hintaeroa laittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

Jos itelle olisin valikoimassa niin ottaisin tuon E1 jo tukevamman/loivemman keulan takia mitä kyllä arvostaa alamäkeen ajettaessa.. tosin E1 painaa speksien mukaan yli puol kiloa enemmän joka varmaan tulee osaksi tuosta 34 foxista jos tuota painoa "pelkää" .. riippuu tietenkin ajosta täysin kaipaako sitä järeempää keulaa..

----------


## Jani R.

> Mielestäni tosi kauheita nuo Radonin karkkivärit.



Tykkään nykyään värikkäistä pyöristä, esim. tämä olisi kiva tilata vain värin nähdäkseen (väri: Huomiovihreä):
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-team-6-0.html

Lastenhuoneen seinä maalattiin lähes samalla värillä ja siitä se ihastus lähti  :Vink:

----------


## Jagador

Radon ZR Race 6.0 näyttäisi olevan Daily Dealina sopuhintaan 899e (norm. 999e):
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...0.html?mfid=52

Olin jo melkeinpä päätynyt Race 29er 6.1 -malliin, mutta täytyy tuo laittaa vielä mietintään..

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Mulla on tommonen vihreä 29er Radon ja luonnossa toi väri on oikein mukava, oon alkanut tosissaan tykkäämään siitä. Maantiepyörään en kyllä välttämättä ton väristä ottaisi, mutta mielestäni sopii hyvin maasturiin.

----------


## Tonait

> Mulla on tommonen vihreä 29er Radon ja luonnossa toi väri on oikein mukava, oon alkanut tosissaan tykkäämään siitä. Maantiepyörään en kyllä välttämättä ton väristä ottaisi, mutta mielestäni sopii hyvin maasturiin.



Toi on kyllä varmasti totta että livenä näyttää paljon paremmalta kuin nuissa mainoskuvissa.

----------


## Trailblazer

> Radon ZR Race 6.0 näyttäisi olevan Daily Dealina sopuhintaan 899e (norm. 999e):
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...0.html?mfid=52
> 
> Olin jo melkeinpä päätynyt Race 29er 6.1 -malliin, mutta täytyy tuo laittaa vielä mietintään..



Mulla on tollanen ja olen ollut todella tyytyväinen.

----------


## Jagador

> Mulla on tollanen ja olen ollut todella tyytyväinen.



Kumpi noista, race 6.0 vai race 29er 6.1? Taidan tarjouksesta huolimatta päätyä 29er 6.1 -malliin kun koeajolla 29 tuntui omaan ajoon paremmalta.

Polkimiksi olen ajatellut näitä: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k41...s-pd-m324.html 
Käyttö olisi sekä lukkokengillä että tavallisilla kengillä. Muitakin vaihtoehtoja saa esittää jos suurinpiirtein samassa hintaluokassa löytyy parempia vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Ettan

Oon jonkin aikaa funtsinut täpärin hankkimista. Oon aina ajanut jäykkäperäsellä. Myös ehkä sen takia että painan 120kg. Olen katsellut Radonin pyöriä mielenkiinnolla, mutta kysymykseni kuuluukin; Kestääkö tämmönen 120kg miehen alla? Lähinnä takajousi. Ajan lähinnä poluilla ja meno EI päätä huimaa...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...0.html?mfid=52

----------


## marmar

> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1866/a81961/skeen-10-0.html?mfid=52[/url]



puhtaasti kuvan perusteella sanottuna en näe mitään syytä miksei kestäisi. Mutta eikös tuo ole 26 tuumaisilla renkailla. oletko varma, että 26 tuumainen on oikea valinta. Painava hyötyy eniten isommasta rengaskoosta.

----------


## Lähde

Tilasin, tai siis vaimo tilasi mulle tommoisen ihka ensimmäisen 29" kiekoilla olevan maasturin synttärilahjaksi, en tiedä oliko tuote loppu kun tehtiin tilaus, koska pyörien listalla tuote oli loppu mutta ostoskorissa pyörä oli, no joka tapauksessa tilaus meni läpi. Kauanko muilla on kestännyt kun pyörä on saapunnut kotiin?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a78476/zr-race-29er-7-0.html

----------


## devon

> Mulla on tommonen vihreä 29er Radon ja luonnossa toi väri on oikein mukava, oon alkanut tosissaan tykkäämään siitä. Maantiepyörään en kyllä välttämättä ton väristä ottaisi, mutta mielestäni sopii hyvin maasturiin.



Olisikos kuvaa tuosta jossain maastossa? Minua kovasti himottaisi tuo ZR Race 29er 10.0 juuri tuon värin vuoksi (tässä kohden saa muljauttaa silmät kattoon ja huokaista "naiset")...

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Ei nyt just oo, sun on vaan luotettava mun sanaani  :Leveä hymy: . Mutta kyllä se väri mukavasti erottuu joukosta tuolla ajaessa, luulenpa muutenkin, että kirkkaat värit on tulossa muotiin...

----------


## Penseilijä

Tilasin tuossa jo Canyonin Grand Canyon AL 8.0:n, mutta sivujen mukaan tuo tulisi vasta 2kk päästä, joten bongasin Raadon Black Sin 6.0:n tarjouksesta ja pitihän tuohon tarttua, kun löytyy suoraan hyllystä. Tosiaan hinta on tällä hetkellä 1449. On kyllä hinta kohdillaan nyt. Hieman nuo Elixir 3:t epäilyttää, kun Canyonissa ja ZR Raceissa olisi Formulat. Mutta eiköhän siihen saa tarvittaessa paremmat vaihdettua ilman suurempaa tappiota  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Tagesangebot 1299 egeä. Ei paha hinta hyvästä täpäristä.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...e-125-7-0.html

----------


## haral

Näin uutena ja tyytyväisenä ZR Race 6.0 omistajana kiinnostaisi tietää mitä palikoita tuossa kannattaisi näin alkuun lähteä parantamaan? :P Sinänsä minkään toiminnan suhteen ei ole valittamista mutta pieni päivittelyn himo on silti nostanut otsaansa. Jarrujen kohdalla pieni lisätuntuma ja tarkkuus voisi olla ainakin mukavaa. Avid Elixir 1 tuntuvat vähän pehmoisilta vaikkei jarrutehon / ilmauksen suhteen olekaan sinänsä ongelmaa. 

Painon säästö ei ole tavoitteena mutta saako oikeasti tuntuvaa hyötyä esimerkiksi etuvaihtajan päivittämisestä slx -> xt? Tai vaihtajien päivittelyä slx -> xt? Entäpä jarrujen suhteen, jos heivaisin Avidit pois ja hankkisin tilalle xt jarrut olisiko tuntuma mainittavasti parempi?

Hiilikuituun tai XTR:ään ei vielä lähetä.  :Vink: 

Näyttää pyöräily olevan myös niitä harrastuksia joissa ennemmin tai myöhemmin alkaa lähtemään homma lapasesta. Kyseessä siis aloitteleva kuski joka ajelee keskuspuiston hiekkateitä & helppoja polkuja.

----------


## telliv

Jos jarrupäivitystä haikailee niin milteipä mikä tahansa, kunhan ei avid/magura on harppaus parempaa kohti  :Hymy: . Shimanon SLX-jarruttimet ovat jo todella tehokkaat+halvat, mutta ne tuntuu olevan aika äkkinäiset. Formulalta taasen jarru kuin jarru on askel autuuteen, mutta niissä on hintalappu hieman suolaisempi  :Hymy: .

Vaihteiston osalta nyt on vähän epäselvä kun sivuilla mainitaan et pyörässä olisi XT-etuvaihtaja. Mutta mikäli sinulla on vastaavanlainen SLX-etuvaihtaja kuin itselläni, jossa vaihtajan palauttava jousimekanismi on suojaamaton niin suosittelen päivittämään mikäli yhtään kuraisemmassa maastossa meinaat ajella. Kerran pari kävi niin, että sopivan kokoinen soranjyvä meni vaihtajamekanismin väliin ja se esti vaihtajan käytön totaalisesti ja soran irroittaminen oli kaikenlisäksi erittäin työlästä. XT-versiossa tämä mekanismi oli suojattu simppelillä kovamuovisuojalla. En tiedä mitenkä nykyisissä homma on hoidettu, mutta tarkista asia. Ja mitä nyt SLX- ja XT-vaihtajilla on tullut ajettua ja pähkäilet jomman kumman ostoa niin osta XT. Niissä vaadittava liike vaihtamiseen on todella pieni+tarkka ja jotain ei-niin-olennaisia lisäominaisuuksia saattaa myöskin olla ja tämä oli vs SLX-vaihtimet joissa vivun liike on melko pitkä.

----------


## jan52

> Näin uutena ja tyytyväisenä ZR Race 6.0 omistajana kiinnostaisi tietää mitä palikoita tuossa kannattaisi näin alkuun lähteä parantamaan? :P



Esimerkiksi hissitolppa saattaisi tuoda lisää mahdollisuuksia ajoon. Myös keulan pikalinkun vaihtaminen pulttiakseliin voisi tuoda lisää tarkkuutta ohjaukseen.





> Painon säästö ei ole tavoitteena mutta saako oikeasti tuntuvaa hyötyä esimerkiksi etuvaihtajan päivittämisestä slx -> xt? Tai vaihtajien päivittelyä slx -> xt? Entäpä jarrujen suhteen, jos heivaisin Avidit pois ja hankkisin tilalle xt jarrut olisiko tuntuma mainittavasti parempi?



Vaihtajien päivittämisellä ei ainakaan mielestäni saavuteta mitään huomattavaa parannusta. Ehkä sitten kun voimansiirto on kulunut loppuun, niin voi ostaa parempaa tilalle.
Jarruista minäkin voin kehua Formuloita ja Shimpan uutta XT:tä, mutta en ole päässyt ikinä Avideista nauttimaan joten vähän vaikea verrata tarkemmin.

----------


## reargear

> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1...e-150-9-0.html
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...de-150-e1.html
> 
> Onko tuossa E1-mallin osaluettelossa jotain sellasta mistä +300e kannattais ehdottomasti maksaa?



Mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että millaisessa maastossa porukka ajaa/ajattelee ajaa E1?

----------


## haral

Jos shimpan osasarjassa pysyisi niin onkohan tarvetta hankkia muuta pakettiin: 

XT-jarrut eteen/taakse: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k49...785-black.html 
Adapteri eteen (levy on 180mm): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k61...t.html?mfid=43
Adapteri taakse (levy on 160mm): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k61...t.html?mfid=43

Ja onkohan tarvetta päivittää samalla levyjä mahdollisten paksuuserojen takia? Ilmeisesti Avidin levyt saattavat olla hitusen leveämmät kuin shimpan?

Jos tuo on sellainen kombo joka ei yhteen käy niin käytännössä varmaan XT:n levyt:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k61...m.html?mfid=43

Nuo osat näyttävät olevan tuota 2012 mallistoa, liekkö kummoinen ero tuohon uudempaan 2013 versioon?

----------


## Raakahanu

Huomenna olisi melkoiset kulutusjuhlat kun Bonnin megastore avaa ovensa. Toivottavasti samat alennukset saisi nettikaupasta.

----------


## Sempre

> Huomenna olisi melkoiset kulutusjuhlat kun Bonnin megastore avaa ovensa. Toivottavasti samat alennukset saisi nettikaupasta.







> these offers are not availible online! These offers are online valid for the store in Bonn.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> H&S Bike-Discount GmbH

----------


## Raakahanu

Ok, mutta event-sivulla lukee Die Mega-Veranstaltung: Angebote online!!!!

----------


## Penseilijä

> Jos shimpan osasarjassa pysyisi niin onkohan tarvetta hankkia muuta pakettiin: 
> 
> XT-jarrut eteen/taakse: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k49...785-black.html 
> Adapteri eteen (levy on 180mm): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k61...t.html?mfid=43
> Adapteri taakse (levy on 160mm): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k61...t.html?mfid=43
> 
> Ja onkohan tarvetta päivittää samalla levyjä mahdollisten paksuuserojen takia? Ilmeisesti Avidin levyt saattavat olla hitusen leveämmät kuin shimpan?
> 
> Jos tuo on sellainen kombo joka ei yhteen käy niin käytännössä varmaan XT:n levyt:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k61...m.html?mfid=43
> ...




Itse harkitsen myöskin XT:n jarruja Elixir 3:n tilalle, vaikkei Black Sin 6.0 ole vielä edes saksasta lähtenyt. Vielä saisi samaan pakettiin. Hieman olen noiden adapterien kanssa pihalla, mutta eikös tuossa sunkin Radonissa ole takana post mount? Eikös tuo sun adapteri ole IS2000:lle? Kuvien perusteella näyttää vaan post mountilta, niin kun black sinissä. Voin olla väärässäkin. Piti ihan bd:lle lähettää kysymys, että mimmosta adapteria sitä tarvitaan.

----------


## Sempre

> Ok, mutta event-sivulla lukee Die Mega-Veranstaltung: Angebote online!!!!



Tuo lainattu vastaus on sähköpostistani, kun asiaa tiedustelin lehti mainoksen pohjalta

----------


## haral

> Itse harkitsen myöskin XT:n jarruja Elixir 3:n tilalle, vaikkei Black Sin 6.0 ole vielä edes saksasta lähtenyt. Vielä saisi samaan pakettiin. Hieman olen noiden adapterien kanssa pihalla, mutta eikös tuossa sunkin Radonissa ole takana post mount? Eikös tuo sun adapteri ole IS2000:lle? Kuvien perusteella näyttää vaan post mountilta, niin kun black sinissä. Voin olla väärässäkin. Piti ihan bd:lle lähettää kysymys, että mimmosta adapteria sitä tarvitaan.



Pitääpä tarkistaa ennen tilausta, kiitos huomiosta!  :Hymy:

----------


## antza861

Reilu pari viikkoa sitten saapui minun R1. Tilasin pyörän siinä erikoispahvilaatikossa. Jo postissa näin, että stemmi oli tullut laatikosta läpi! Pienellä kauhulla availin pakettia, mutta naarmuuntunutta stemmiä lukuunottamatta oli pyörä ehjä.

Viikko sitten laitoin kuvien kanssa sähköpostia jossa kysyin, että onko pyörä tosiaan pakattu tähän tilaamaani erikoislaatikkoon. No tänään sain sitten vastauksen, että pyörää ei ole pakattu tähän ja BD korvaa minulle laatikon hinnan sekä naarmut. 75€ lahjakortti teki minusta hyvinkin tyytyväisen asiakkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Juu, se erikoisloota (Bike box) on niin jämäkkää tekoa, etten usko mitään ulos tulevan. Ehdottomasti pienen (alta kaheksan euroo) lisäsatsauksen arvoinen.

----------


## haral

> Pitääpä tarkistaa ennen tilausta, kiitos huomiosta!



Tosiaan takana oli myös postmount. Eli tuli laitettua siis tilaukseen XT:n jarrut eteen ja taakse sekä 180mm postmount adapteri eteen. Levyjä en vielä tilannut. Elleivät Avidin levyt mahdu / toimi yhteen niin hankkii sitten erikseen levyt. 

Nyt vain postipatea odottelemaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Penseilijä

Tuli itsekin laitettua XT:n jarrut tilaukseen. Meni eri tilaukseen, kun Raato oli jo lähtenyt matkaan, mutta sen verran tuli hintaa, että postikulut on ohne. Tilasin myös levyt, otin Ice Techit. Liekö humpuukia, mutta ei noista kauhiasti valitettukaan ole. Oli 160mm normilätty loppu, niin se ohjasi tuohon valintaan.

----------


## Lähde

Bike discountin päivän diili fillarin keula näytää jotenkin oudolta, ihan kuin olisi 29" renkaisen keula vaikka jarrukaaressa lukee 26". Vaimon huomio olisko 24" kiekko edessä :Nolous:  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...try=73&cr=EUR#
On meinaan renkaan ja kruunun välissä snadisti enemmän tilaa, kun meidän 130&150mm joustavissa foxeissa.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Bike discountin päivän diili fillarin keula näytää jotenkin oudolta, ihan kuin olisi 29" renkaisen keula vaikka jarrukaaressa lukee 26". Vaimon huomio olisko 24" kiekko edessä http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78...try=73&cr=EUR#



fotarilla vaihdettu tarra oikeeks  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

> Mikähän näistä mahtaa olla rungon numero Radon Skill -pyörässä?
> 
> AV000190
> D181117
> DWTRA600+2
> Nämä löytyvät keskiön alapuolella meistettynä, kaksi ensimmäistä oikeassa ja vasemmassa reunassa ajosuuntaan, alin poikittain näiden välissä
> 
> Nämä löytyvät alaputkeen liimatusta tarrasta:
> S/N263159012
> ...



Varmaan tuo S/N.

----------


## TKa

> Olisikos kuvaa tuosta jossain maastossa? Minua kovasti himottaisi tuo ZR Race 29er 10.0 juuri tuon värin vuoksi (tässä kohden saa muljauttaa silmät kattoon ja huokaista "naiset")...



Palstapyöräily on vaativaa, todellakin. Näitä lukiessa tulee mieleen, että nämä pyörien värit on ne määräävät asiat, kun uusia ostetaan. Ja sitten se kuljetuslaatikko, ettei vaan tule stemmin päähän ensimmäistäkään naarmua! Eikö nämä nyt kuitenkin ole MAASTOPYÖRIÄ, joihin saattaa joskus se kolmaskin naarmu ilmaantua.
Olen ajanut kolme lenkkiä ZR Race 6.1:llä. Foxin keula on käyttömukava, XT:n vaihteet pelaa kuin kello ja 22" runkokin 192:lle sopiva niin poluille kuin kärryteillekin. Elixirin jarrut sopivan löyhälle säädettynä. Paremmasta en tiedä.
Pyörän kasasin puolessa tunnissa, siihen ei todellakaan tarvita mitään huoltoliikettä. 
Tietysti, jos ajo on torikahvilaan ja sieltä terasseille ja takas, niin värihän on oleellinen pyörän valintaan vaikuttava tekijä.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Jos mä maksan tonnin pyörästä, on mukava tietää, että se varmana tulee ehjänä perille. Siksi se 8 euron sijoitus kuljetuslootaan, jota suosittelen muillekin  :Hymy: .

----------


## wekkuli

Kyllä se on toimittajan vastuulla saada pyörä virheettömänä perillä. Kuuluu postimyynnin bisnekseen. Minusta on vahvaa rahastuksen makua, että ostellaan erikseen sitten lisäpalvelua, jolla homma hoituu "ehjemmin". En minä minkään uuden tuotteen oston yhteydessä maksa tuotteen virheettömyydestä erikseen, vaan se pitää olla sitä joka tapauksessa ja toimittaja korvaa virheet, ei minun siitä erikseen pidä maksaa.

Se on sitten eri asia, jos moista boxia meinaa tarvita muutenkin tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## devon

> Palstapyöräily on vaativaa, todellakin. Näitä lukiessa tulee mieleen, että nämä pyörien värit on ne määräävät asiat, kun uusia ostetaan. Ja sitten se kuljetuslaatikko, ettei vaan tule stemmin päähän ensimmäistäkään naarmua! Eikö nämä nyt kuitenkin ole MAASTOPYÖRIÄ, joihin saattaa joskus se kolmaskin naarmu ilmaantua.
> Olen ajanut kolme lenkkiä ZR Race 6.1:llä. Foxin keula on käyttömukava, XT:n vaihteet pelaa kuin kello ja 22" runkokin 192:lle sopiva niin poluille kuin kärryteillekin. Elixirin jarrut sopivan löyhälle säädettynä. Paremmasta en tiedä.
> Pyörän kasasin puolessa tunnissa, siihen ei todellakaan tarvita mitään huoltoliikettä. 
> Tietysti, jos ajo on torikahvilaan ja sieltä terasseille ja takas, niin värihän on oleellinen pyörän valintaan vaikuttava tekijä.



Entäs sitten kun viivalla on tasavahvoja vaihtoehtoja, eikö väri saa ratkaista, jos ennakkoasenteet ei muuten ohjaa valintaa? Loppujen lopuksi mukaan tarttui kuitenkin jotain ihan muuta eikä edes kivan väristä...

----------


## sonnet

> Entäs sitten kun viivalla on tasavahvoja vaihtoehtoja, eikö väri saa ratkaista, jos ennakkoasenteet ei muuten ohjaa valintaa? Loppujen lopuksi mukaan tarttui kuitenkin jotain ihan muuta eikä edes kivan väristä...



Ja kun ne intohimot on erilaisia. Kelle väri ja muoto ovat esteettisesti ylitsepääsemätön asia, ne ovat. Toiselle taas tunne tulee ranskalaisista viivoista. En minäkään rumanvärisestä tai muotoisesta pyörästä saisi omistamisen kiksejä, vaikka toki sillä ajamiset hoitaisi. Muttei niin mielellään kuin sillä hyvännäköisellä. 

Sääli vaan, että ne villimmän näköiset - kuten myös Raadolla - herättävät helpommin varkaankin huomion, toisin kuin hajuton, mauton ja väritön. Kaikkea ei saa.

----------


## wekkuli

Olipas kiva huomata, että Radon R1 -maantiepyörän hinta oli tipahtanut 999€ => 888€ just sillä välin kun meikäläisen R1 on matkalla. Eli tilattu joo, perillä ei vielä.
> :Irvistys: 
Onko tuosta mitään eväitä tinkiä hyvitystä?

----------


## alteregoni

> Kyllä se on toimittajan vastuulla saada pyörä virheettömänä perillä. Kuuluu postimyynnin bisnekseen. Minusta on vahvaa rahastuksen makua, että ostellaan erikseen sitten lisäpalvelua, jolla homma hoituu "ehjemmin". En minä minkään uuden tuotteen oston yhteydessä maksa tuotteen virheettömyydestä erikseen, vaan se pitää olla sitä joka tapauksessa ja toimittaja korvaa virheet, ei minun siitä erikseen pidä maksaa.
> 
> Se on sitten eri asia, jos moista boxia meinaa tarvita muutenkin tulevaisuudessa.



Entisessä elämässäni olin rekkapenana, ja nähnyt oikeesti miten tavaraa (pahoin)pidellään. Tähän on osa syynä ettei sitä yhtä nyssäkkää erikseen kuljetella, vaan lyödään niin paljon romua kun konttiin/irtoperään mahtuu. Sitten vielä se saatetaan purkaa ja lastata vielä moneen otteeseen enkuin on kotiovella.  Ja onhan se toimittajan vastuu tai näissä tapauksissa tavaraa kuljettaneen yrityksen. Mutta tuskin tuollaista boksia turhaan myydään, on varmasti tullut reklamaatioita. Mutta onhan se ehkä hieman arveluttavaa myydä boksia erikseen, mikä kestää suurempaa rankaisua....mutta en mä ainakaan halua saada fillaria kotiin todetakseni että romunahan tuo jo valmiiks. Tätä ne markkinakapitalistiporsaat on varmaan aatelluki... :Hymy:

----------


## karhile

> Olipas kiva huomata, että Radon R1 -maantiepyörän hinta oli tipahtanut 999€ => 888€ just sillä välin kun meikäläisen R1 on matkalla. Eli tilattu joo, perillä ei vielä.
> >
> Onko tuosta mitään eväitä tinkiä hyvitystä?



Tarjous taisi olla lyhyt, sillä ainakin bike-discountissa hinta on taas 999€. Eipä tuossa eväitä hyvitykseen käytännössä ole. Tuotteet ostetaan sillä hinnalla mitä ne ostohetkellä maksaa. Tuntuuhan se toki ikävältä jos juuri ostettu tuote halpenee lyhyen ajan sisällä, mutta kyllä se tuntuisi kauppiaaltakin ikävältä, kun kymmenet/sadat ihmiset rupeaisi vaatimaan alennuksien alkaessa hyvityksiä kovemmalla hinnalla ostetuista tuotteista. Elämä on tällaista, mutta minkäs sille mahtaa. Hyvitykseksi voi sitten itse ostaa joskus alennustuotteen ja juhlia onnistunutta kauppaa ja hymyillä mielessä niille, jotka on ostaneet samaisen tuotteen täydellä hinnalla.

----------


## wekkuli

^No niinpä taas onkin joo. Eilen kyllä ihan saletisti oli kasilla alkava hinta. Varmaan tekevät tuota aina kun huomaavat, että saldo alkaa kasautumaan, pidetään alempi hinta kunnes saadaan taas varastoa vähän purettua ja kun riittävä määrä pyöriä on myyty, nostetaan hinta takaisin normitasolle?

No ei voi mitään, eipä tuo silti minusta spekseihin ja painoon nähden kallis maantiepyörä ollut asfalttilenkkeilyn aloittamiseen.

----------


## conard

Radonillahan on noita päivän erikoistarjouksia tasaisesti. N. huntti pois hinnasta, kestää päivän.

----------


## MattiMeikäläinen

Moro!

Nyt iski pyöräkuume! Ehkä pahin minkä olen nähnyt!
Olin tässä päivänä muutamana matkalla "kylille" polkupyörällä ja päätin mennä pidempää reittiä. Alla oli uljas ratsuni vanha Raleigh. Tämä oma Maranellon orini kuitenkin päätti hajottaa itsestään takapakan kesken matkan, joten nyt viimeistään on aika päivittää kalustoa! :-D 
Oikeastaan tänään sen päätin, että minäpä ostan pe***le maantiepyörän. Hommassa on vain yksi todella suuri mutta. Tämän hetkinen elämäntilanteeni ja taloustilanteeni rajaavat konkelin hinnan siihen tiukkaan tonniin, joten päädyin Radon R1 -malliseen pyörään näin alustavasti.

FillariFoorumia selailleena ja paikallisissa pyöräliikkeissä käytyäni päädyin siihen tulokseen, että ompas kovat osat suhteessa hintaan!

Sitten niihin itse kysymyksiin, koska niitä onkin Nöösillä melkoinen määrä. Pahoittelut kysymystulvasta jo etukäteen!  :Vink: 

Jalkojeni pituus on ~84 cm ja kokonaispituuteni on ~178 cm. Painoa löytyy sen ~75 kg.

Onko kellään mitään kuumia tipsejä oikeaan pyöräkokoon?

Miten kauan kestää, että pyörä saapuu suomeen? 

Millä maksutavalla on suositeltavaa asioida tuolla BikeDiscountissa?

Kuulin jostakin, että radonin pyörät voi myös tilata fillariosaan? 
Kannattaako nähdä vaivaa vai tilaanko suoraan kotia?

Kiitoksia vastauksistanne jo etukäteen!

----------


## wekkuli

^Itse tilasin Rykkösen fillariosan kautta. Asian määrittäminen tapahtuu tilausta tehtäessä Bike-Discountilla. Fillariosa perii jonkun kolmekymppiä ja risat kasauksesta (muistaakseni). Kasausta tärkeämpi pointti mulla oli mahdollisten takuujutskien kätevämpi käsittely (vuosi sitten piti mun maasturi-Radonin etuhaarukkaa vähän takuufiksailla ja se oli mukavinta hoitaa ihan Suomessa). Mulla pyörän tuleminen kesti Suomeen vähän reilu kaksi viikkoa ja Fillariosan kasaus mukaan lukien melkein kolme. Mutta mun tilaama koko oli "in the pipeline", ei siis valmiina varastossa. Ja ihan Visan luvut naputtelemalla maksoin, muitakin vaihtoehtoja taitaa olla. Muuten yksityiskohtaisempaa keskustelua koosta yms. meikäläisen osalta R1n suhteen tuolta:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...vaajaksi/page3

----------


## Privileged

Taas tarjouksessa R1:nen hintaan 888e! http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1847/a78688/r1.html

----------


## Cazpah

Tarkoituksena olisi vihdoinkin päästä eroon peruspyöristä ja hankkia ensimmäinen maantiepyöräni. Olen pitkään haaveillut maantiepyörän hankinnasta, ja nyt vihdoin olen myös päättänyt haaveeni toteuttaa  :Hymy:  Keskustelupalstaa lueskellassani olen tullut siihen tulokseen että hintaansa nähden Radonin pyörät ovat erittäin laadukkaita. Ainoa ongelma on ensimmäisen pyörän hankinta ilman pyörän näkemistä, jolloin ei voi olla täysin varma sopivuudesta. 

Budjetin puolesta olisi periaatteessa 2 vaihtoehtoa

Radon R1 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1847/a78688/r1.html
tai
Radon Sage 7.0 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18.../sage-7-0.html

Sage 7.0:ssa kiinnostaa pyörän hieman paremmat komponentit, mutta onko näillä kahdella loppujen lopuksi niin suurta eroa että kannattaisi 300€ enemmän maksaa pyörästä

Strategiset mittani ovat; Pituus 179cm, Inseam 79cm ja painoni 95kg. Competitive Cyclistin taulukon mukaan koko 53 olisi lähellä totuutta.

----------


## Ettan

Ei ole. 53 on aivan liian pieni sinulle. 53 on tehty 165-171cm:lle. 56 on 171-178 ja 58 178-183. Radonilla on vähän eri runkokoot kuin muilla. Olen itse 173cm ja mulla oli Bianchi 53, mut Radon 56.
Toi koko taulukko löytyy : http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/rahmengroesse.html

----------


## Cazpah

> Ei ole. 53 on aivan liian pieni sinulle. 53 on tehty 165-171cm:lle. 56 on 171-178 ja 58 178-183. Radonilla on vähän eri runkokoot kuin muilla. Olen itse 173cm ja mulla oli Bianchi 53, mut Radon 56.
> Toi koko taulukko löytyy : http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/rahmengroesse.html



Jooh, tapahtui jonkinlainen ajatuskatkos tuossa. Piti varmaan kirjoittaa koko 58, mikä saattaisi olla lähellä totuutta.

----------


## Privileged

> Jooh, tapahtui jonkinlainen ajatuskatkos tuossa. Piti varmaan kirjoittaa koko 58, mikä saattaisi olla lähellä totuutta.



56 korkeintaan jos sinun mittaama inseam pitää paikkansa...

----------


## janneko

Onko kukaan vielä saanut Black sin 29er? Kokemuksia? Olen nyt kahden vaiheilla että hommaanko Canyonin Grand Canyon CF SLX 29er vai Radonin Black sin. Nykyinen fillari Canyonin Nerve XC ja sen laatu on vakuuttanut. Radonissa kuitenkin vaikuttaisi olevan paremmat palikat. Esim. toi Black Sin XX1 osasarjalla reiluun kolmeen rahaan on aika houkuttava.

----------


## Monroe

Minua kiinnostaa tuo sama pyörä, eli siis http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0.html?mfid=52

Tarkoitus oli ostaa Specializedin jäykkäperä, mutta valitettavasti hinta on aivan toista kuin yllämainitussa. Olen tässä sitten odotellut, että kuume menisi ohi... Toisena maastopyöränä on Canyon, jossa ei mitään valittamista, mutta mukavahan se olisi kokeilla jotain muutakin.

Lisäksi Grand Canyon CF SLX 29:siä ei saa XX1-osasarjalla eli se on pois laskuista jo senkin vuoksi.

Keula tuossa Radonissa ei taida kummoinen olla, muuten lienee osien puolesta asiallinen.

----------


## Jukahia

Mielestäni tuossa Radonissa on hintaansa nähden viimeisenpäälle osat, kun taas vertaa spessun valikoimaan, jossa on vuoden 2011/-12 tekniikkaa... 90mm SID, QR- akselit jne.. XTR 

Radonissa on kiinni  uusin 100mm 2013 SIDi RL, ja tuohan on uusittu tälle vuodelle... ja taitaa se tästä puuttuvan valintanamiskan kääntely olla aika vähästä kisoissa.    


Tuohan ei tarttis kuin purkin muljua, stanin teipin ja venttiilit ostoskoriin kaveriksi, niin viivalle pääsisi 9 kg filolla. 
Ja rahaa jäisi vielä uuteen SRAM-11 takapakkaan/ketjuun jotka kustantaa lähemmäs 400 €  :Cool:

----------


## Monroe

Teippiä ei tarvitse ja venttiilit tulee kiekkojen mukana. Muistaakseni nuo ovat UST -kiekot. Mutta ne on tietysti pikkujuttu oli miten hyvänsä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Crossmaxit on tubeless-kiekot, joihin EI tule missään nimessä laittaa mitään vanneteippiä.

----------


## petali

> Onko kukaan vielä saanut Black sin 29er? Kokemuksia? Olen nyt kahden vaiheilla että hommaanko Canyonin Grand Canyon CF SLX 29er vai Radonin Black sin. Nykyinen fillari Canyonin Nerve XC ja sen laatu on vakuuttanut. Radonissa kuitenkin vaikuttaisi olevan paremmat palikat. Esim. toi Black Sin XX1 osasarjalla reiluun kolmeen rahaan on aika houkuttava.



Olen ajellut nyt muutaman kuukauden 9.0 Synnillä ja tähän mennessä olen ollut tyytyväinen lukuunottamatta paria seikkaa. Postasin tähän thrediin aiemmin kuvia siitä, miten Radonissa on toteutettu vaihdevaijerien läpivienti keskiön alapuolella. Ainakin omassa yksilössä tämä alkuperäinen ratkaisu oli täysin kestämätön ja teki takavaihtajan säätämisestä mahdotonta. Laitoin myös kuvia miten muokkasin vaijerien läpivientiä ja tähän mennessä ratkaisu on toiminut paremmin kuin uutena. Alussa oli ongelmaa myös Foxin keulan CTD-säätöjen kanssa, mutta tämä oli takuuhommia. En harrasta mitään kisailua ja omat ajeluni ovat pyörälle kohtuu kevyttä maastoa, joten kovinkaan ankaraan testiin Synti ei ole käsissäni joutunut. Tuossa 10.0 mallissa onkin aika pitkälti eri palikat kiinni, mutta sen verran voin sanoa että kiekoista ja rungosta ei ole tähän mennessä mitään pahaa sanottavaa.

----------


## Smuu

Tekisi mieli ostaa tämä ensimmäiseksi maastopyöräksi, mutta onko tuo 18" aivan liian iso 170cm/77cm kuskille? Voisiko esim. stemmiä vaihtamalla saada ajoasennon kohdalleen? Mihinkään älyttömiin kivikkoihin ei ole tarkoitus lähteä ja siirtymiäkin täytyisi ajaa, joten siinä mielessä tuo loppuunmyyty 16" olisi saattanut olla liian pieni?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Itselleni ottaisin 18", vaikka olen sentin vielä lyhyempi.

----------


## miku80

Swoop 190 ...

----------


## Tonait

Milloinhan Radonilta tulee 650b täpäri?

----------


## marmar

> Tekisi mieli ostaa tämä  ensimmäiseksi maastopyöräksi, mutta onko tuo 18" aivan liian iso  170cm/77cm kuskille? Voisiko esim. stemmiä vaihtamalla saada ajoasennon  kohdalleen?



Jos mennään runkokoon ylärajoilla maastopyörässä, niin kannattaa ainakin varmistaa riittävä pelivara vaakaputken yläpuolella. Muuten voi sattua aika ikävästi kun hyppää sopivassa paikassa alas.

----------


## jjyrki

Näin, on eli kärsivällisyyttä, pienempi runkokoko ja tarvittaessa pidempi stemmi.

----------


## miku80

on nuo nykypäivän maasturit sen verran sloupattuja ettei pitäisi munat välittömässä vaarassa olla vaikka runko olisi hieman iso ja itse otan mielummin karvan verran ison ja komepensoin lyhyemmällä stemmillä kuin pienempää runkoa pitemmällä stemmillä..

----------


## Smuu

Onkohan tuo vakiostemmi minkä mittainen noissa Slide 125 -sarjalaisissa? En usko, että tuon korkeuden kanssa tulisi niinkään ongelmia, vaan lähinnä tuo vaakaputken pituus mietityttää. 17" taitaisi suunnilleen olla mulle se optimikoko, mutta näitähän ei Radoneissa ole tarjolla. Eli vaihtoehdot ovat 16" pitemmällä tai 18" lyhyehköllä stemmillä. Tosiaan maastossa en ole paljon ajellut, joten ei ole mitään käsitystä siitä, kumpi näistä vaihtoehdoista olisi se parempi. Radoneissa vetoaa lyömätön hinta-laatusuhde (varsinkin näissä entry-level pyörissä) ja mukiinmenevä ulkonäkö.

----------


## Paastomyöräilijä

> Onkohan tuo vakiostemmi minkä mittainen noissa Slide 125 -sarjalaisissa? En usko, että tuon korkeuden kanssa tulisi niinkään ongelmia, vaan lähinnä tuo vaakaputken pituus mietityttää. 17" taitaisi suunnilleen olla mulle se optimikoko, mutta näitähän ei Radoneissa ole tarjolla. Eli vaihtoehdot ovat 16" pitemmällä tai 18" lyhyehköllä stemmillä. Tosiaan maastossa en ole paljon ajellut, joten ei ole mitään käsitystä siitä, kumpi näistä vaihtoehdoista olisi se parempi. Radoneissa vetoaa lyömätön hinta-laatusuhde (varsinkin näissä entry-level pyörissä) ja mukiinmenevä ulkonäkö.



Kato nyt vielä nuo Canyonin Nervet ainakin, hinta-laatusuhde on samalla tasolla Radoneitten kans ja runkomitoitus hiukan eri. Paremman näköisiäkin ovat vielä.  :Vink:  Anteeksi Radon-ketjun spämmäys Canyon-propagandalla.

----------


## Poy

Tuli tänään Radonin maantiepyörä. Tilasin mukana sen 7€ pakkauksen, mutta mistä pystyn varmistamaan että on se laatikko? Tuo on sellaista normaalia pahvia, neliskanttinen ja jotain pienempiä pahvijuttuja laitettu väliin.

----------


## alteregoni

> Tekisi mieli ostaa tämä ensimmäiseksi maastopyöräksi, mutta onko tuo 18" aivan liian iso 170cm/77cm kuskille? Voisiko esim. stemmiä vaihtamalla saada ajoasennon kohdalleen? Mihinkään älyttömiin kivikkoihin ei ole tarkoitus lähteä ja siirtymiäkin täytyisi ajaa, joten siinä mielessä tuo loppuunmyyty 16" olisi saattanut olla liian pieni?



No mä oon 168 pitkä ja sisähaara n.77 cm . Ja mulla saman tyypisellä rungolla oleva Slide 160 16 tuumaisena ja on ihan just passeli mulle. Oon kokeillu 18 tuumasta suurinpiirtein samalla vaakaputken mitalla olevaa 18 tuumasta Cubea, ja se oli kyllä liian pitkä mulle juuri ja juuri...Se on hankalaa kun heiluu runkokojen välissä, varsinkin jos ei pääse ensin testaamaan... Niin ja kyllä mun kassit on vaarassa ton mun konkelin kanssa, tosin onhan se tuota korkeampi.

----------


## Kollikatti

> Milloinhan Radonilta tulee 650b täpäri?



Radonin Facebook sivujen olevan päivityksen mukaan helmikuussa 2014 pitäisi tulla Slide 650B 160 Carbon

----------


## Smuu

Myyntiin on ilmestynyt Slide 150 SE -mallit. Toimitukset alkavat viikolla 28.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1...50-8-0-se.html

Tämä kyllä kiinnostaisi, kun Slide 125:sta ei enää tule 16" koossa saataville. Onko jotakin syytä miksi tuo Slide 150 8.0 SE pitäisi jättää kauppaan? Budjettia tosin joutuu venyttämään äärimmilleen ja sijoitus on aika kova ensimmäiseksi maastopyöräksi.

----------


## alteregoni

^ Ei tule muutakuin aika eri kategorian fillareita noi slide 125 ja 150. Ihan jo joustomatkojensakin osilta. Jos samanlaista traili käyttöön sopivaa etsit niin Slide 125:n allahan on ihan hyvä laite: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...wenty-900.html . Osissa ottaa hieman takkiin, mutta ihan ok osat tossakin on. Eikä kannata säikähtää Sr Suntourin iskaria, tuo on oikeesti ihan hyvä, huoltaakin sen pystyy.

----------


## Smuu

No ihan selväähän tässä ei itsellekkään ole se minkälaisissa maastoissa tulen kruisailemaan ja kasvaako nälkä syödessä, joten sen suhteen pidempijoustoinen saattaisi ollakin parempi ratkaisu? Lisäksi tuo hissitolppa olisi mukava lisä, jos alamäkiajelu alkaa enemmälti kiinnostamaan.

----------


## alteregoni

Perus neuvona tähän on varmaan pyrkiä koeajolle jostakin kivijalkaliikkeestä. Voi saada enemmän ajatusta siitä mitä haluaa. Mutta jos on alamäkiajelu jo mielessä, niin sitten pitempi joutoista ja loivempaa ohjauskulmaa hakemukseen. Ihan pikku pointtina ja omakohtaisena kokemuksena, että ajotekniikan saa paremmin haltuun kun ensin ajelee jyrkemmillä kulmilla ja lyhyemmillä joustoilla...ja onko pitkäjoustoinen alkuharrastukseen hieman kiikkerä keinutin, jos ei aiempaa maastokokemusta ei ole? (olettamuksena mulla ettei Smuu:lla tätä kauheasti ole) . Mitä muut sanoo? Itse ainakin koin että harrastus oli parempi aloittaa ns xc-pyörällä.
Mutta ehkä noilla sun ajatuksilla tuo Slide 150 vois olla hyvä "do it all" fillari sulle.

----------


## Smuu

Kiitos neuvoista alteregoni! Tosiaan ainoat oikeat maastokokemukset rajoittuvat pikkupoikana suoritettuihin ajeluihin metsässä silloisella täysjäykällä teräspyörällä (tästä on aikaa jotakuinkin 15 vuotta).  :Hymy:  Crossarilla olen nyt rullaillut hyväkuntoisia polkuja ja huonokuntoisia hiekkateitä, joista oikeastaan tämä kipinä maastopyörän hankkimiseen syntyikin. Alamäkiajelu näyttää ainakin videolla hauskalta (esim. nuo Malminkartanon alasajeluvideot täällä foorumilla).Se voi olla, että oma uskallus estää tuon ainakin aluksi tai ainakin sieltä mäeltä tultaisiin alas hiton hiljaa. Ehkä juuri tuollaista "do it all" -fillaria tässä haen, kun ei ihan tarkkaan ole ne omat preferenssit tiedossa. Tuo kivijalkaliikkeessä "vain" koeajolla käynti hieman ahdistaa, jos kerran tarkoitus kuitenkin on Saksasta pyörää tilailla. Vaikuttaako kuskin paino muuten näihin suositeltuihin joustomatkoihin mitenkään?

----------


## alteregoni

Sepäs se tässä maastopyöräilyssä onki hankalaa kun on niin monta erityyppistä fillaria, eikä rahaa ostaa jokaista (ainakaan mulla).  :Hymy:  . No eipä se paino vaikuta varsinkaan ilma iskareilla, kun ei tarvitse jousia vaihdella iskareihin. 

Ps. Tuli vielä mieleen, jos tämä on vielä myynnissä: http://www.mountainbike.fi/forum/vie...php?f=6&t=3293 . Mulla on juurikin tuollainen saman kokoinenkin. Ja se on mulla se jokapaikanhöylä, ja hyvin taittuu kaikenlaiseen kohnotukseen poluilla.

----------


## IncBuff

Itselläni on tuollainen Sliden 125:n tyylinen fillari ja ihan kiva se on yleisajoon mutta heti kun mennään epätasaisempaa alamäkeä vähänkään vauhdikkaammin niin alkaa kaivata lisää joustovaroja ja loivempaa keulakulmaa. Canyonin Nerve AL ja Nerve AL+ kannattaa kans tsekata.

----------


## Smuu

Linkkaamasi pyörä on kyllä ollut myös harkinnassa. Jyväskylä on vaan pirun kaukana ja näkemättä ei uskalla käytettyä ostaa. 

Rahan lisäksi näitä fillarihankintoja rajoittaa myös tilanpuute. Kaksi fillaria tähän talouteen on kyllä ihan maksimi, joten tällä yhdellä maastohankinnalla pitää pystyä ajelemaan sitten kaikki mahdolliset ajot maastossa  :Hymy: 

 Olisikos muilla vielä mielipiteitä tuohon 150 SE:hen? Jos alteregonilla onnistuu sekalaiset ajelut vielä 160mm joustavalla, niin ei tuo varmaan ihan huono hankinta voi olla. Saattaa olla, että nuo 16" hupenevat nopeasti, joten harkinta-aikaa ei varmaan kamalasti ole.

----------


## villetk

Kokemuksia Radon ZR race 7.0 29" maastureista. Kokoa 18". Osat näyttäs olevan kohdillaan . Miten mitoitus? Olen 178cm ja inseam 82.5cm noin. Pitääkö ostaa ostaa stemmiä yms vai sattuuko kohdilleen?

----------


## RayBan_

> Kokemuksia Radon ZR race 7.0 29" maastureista. Kokoa 18". Osat näyttäs olevan kohdillaan . Miten mitoitus? Olen 178cm ja inseam 82.5cm noin. Pitääkö ostaa ostaa stemmiä yms vai sattuuko kohdilleen?



Multa löytyy ZR race 6.0 29" 20" rungolla. Olen 186cm pitkä ja lyhyempi stemmi harkinnassa. Tuppaa pitkillä ajoilla kämmenet puutumaan. Muutenhan tuo on loisto vehje ja 2011 mallissa oli vielä dual-air reba  :Hymy: . Miinuksena kertaalleen levinnyt GXP-keskiö mutta toi 7.0 tais olla simpan palikoilla.

----------


## janneko

Minkä kokoisilla rungoilla Black Sin 29er omistajat ajelee? Tuo pyörän geometria on taulukoiden mukaan aika erilainen mitä aikaisemmissa fillareissani, johtuneeko siitä sitten että on 29er? Joka tapauksessa olen itse 175cm/inseam 81 cm. Runko vaikuttaa aika pitkältä ja olen nyt kahden koon välillä, joista toinen on 16" ja luulen että on liian pieni ja suuremman ollessa 18" joka taitaa olla jo liian suuri...

----------


## Poy

Mikä tota bike-discountia vaivaa, kun tilasin Radon r1:n ja sen pahvilaatikon, mutta ei tullu laatikkoa ja nyt lupasivat hyvittää sen.
Kaveri tilasi viikon päästä saman pyörän ja laatikon ja sillekkään ei tullut laatikkoa. Onko hinta niin tiukka, että tulee tappiota jos pakkaavat uudestaan?

----------


## janneko

Hox! Black sin 10.0 mallista näyttäis olevan tänään -9% pois.

----------


## Cramer

Onko kukaan ostanut noita Radonin pyöriä osamaksulla vai onko se edes mahdollista? Radonin sivuilla näkyy noiden pyörien hinta ja alla hinta 60kk:lle. Harva paikka tarjoaa yleensä mitään osamaksu mahdollisuutta.

----------


## YocceT

Tuskin saat Suomeen tilattua osamaksulla. Yleensä tuo mahdollisuus on nettikaupoissa rajattu vain  kotimaisille asiakkaille.

----------


## villetk

No niin tilasin tuollaisen pyörän ja lyhyen tutustelun jälkeen tuntuu olevan asiallinen. Ja itselle tuo koko 18" vaikuttas olevan oikeenkin sopiva.





> Kokemuksia Radon ZR race 7.0 29" maastureista. Kokoa 18". Osat näyttäs olevan kohdillaan . Miten mitoitus? Olen 178cm ja inseam 82.5cm noin. Pitääkö ostaa ostaa stemmiä yms vai sattuuko kohdilleen?

----------


## Warlord

Minkätyyppisiä nuo Radonin maantiepyörät on geometrialtaan? Ovatko miten kisakireitä? Tuo R1(/vast. ens vuonna?) kiinnostaisi hinta-laatusuhteeltaan ekaksi maantiefiluksi. Täytyy ensin hieman mittailla itseä tai käydä jopa jossain otattamassa mittoja. 56 on mun koko (175cm/84cm) jos tuo nyt sitten sopii ollenkaan mun kropalle. Tosin eipä tohon hintaan nyt ihan maailmaa kaatavaa tappiota tule jos ei nyt sitten olekaan mulle sopiva runkogeometria.

----------


## lezend

2014-mallien speksejä löytyy täältä: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_24544_.htm

Myyntiin pitäisi tulla siis elokuu/syyskuu -akselilla. Itsellä lähdössä tod. näk. ZR Team 26" 6.0 tilaukseen  :Hymy:  Tässä ketjussa jo aikaisemmin joku kirjoitti, että oli 2013 malleja kysellyt ja olivat loppuunmyyty, samoin kävi mulle joku aika takaperin.

----------


## IncBuff

Kappas. Siellähän on 650B jäykkäperäkin tarjolla.

----------


## Tonait

Ei ollu 650b täpäriä kuitenkaan?

----------


## jan52

> Ei ollu 650b täpäriä kuitenkaan?



Ainakin Slide Carbon 650B on tulossa.



Lisää kuvia

----------


## lezend

"Daily product" bike-discountissa tänään Radonin ZR Race 6.0 hintaan 888e. Pitäisköhän tarttua vai tyytyä odottelemaan tuota uutta ZR Team 6.0, joka alkuperäisesti oli suunnitelma...

----------


## janneko

> "Daily product" bike-discountissa tänään Radonin ZR Race 6.0 hintaan 888e. Pitäisköhän tarttua vai tyytyä odottelemaan tuota uutta ZR Team 6.0, joka alkuperäisesti oli suunnitelma...



Jos ajattelit tänä kesänä vielä ajella niin laittasin tilaukseen. Raadolla nopeat toimitusajat. Ens viikolla on pyörä kourassa jos nyt tilaat.

----------


## lezend

Kyllä toi kovasti houkuttais. Menee vähän off-topiciksi, mutta pakko kysäistä kun Nöösi olen vielä. Olen 180cm pitkä ja inseam näyttäisi olevan siinä 80 cm paikkeilla. Kannattaako 18" vai 20" runko jos ostoksille tästä ryhdyn? Tällä hetkellä käytössä 19,5" Felt, muuta tuntumaa ei kokoihin ole. Metsässä tulee ajeltua jonkin verran ja todennäköisesti vielä enemmän, kun saisi paremman pelin alle. Myös jonkinlainen kisaaminen siintää kaukana näköpiirissä, nämä molemmat varmaan puoltavat seuraavia: Race ennemmin kuin Team ja 18" ennemmin kuin 20"?

----------


## janneko

> Kyllä toi kovasti houkuttais. Menee vähän off-topiciksi, mutta pakko kysäistä kun Nöösi olen vielä. Olen 180cm pitkä ja inseam näyttäisi olevan siinä 80 cm paikkeilla. Kannattaako 18" vai 20" runko jos ostoksille tästä ryhdyn? Tällä hetkellä käytössä 19,5" Felt, muuta tuntumaa ei kokoihin ole. Metsässä tulee ajeltua jonkin verran ja todennäköisesti vielä enemmän, kun saisi paremman pelin alle. Myös jonkinlainen kisaaminen siintää kaukana näköpiirissä, nämä molemmat varmaan puoltavat seuraavia: Race ennemmin kuin Team ja 18" ennemmin kuin 20"?



Sulla on kyllä todella lyhyet jalat. Ottaisin siinä tapauksessa 18", niin saat hieman droppia satulan ja tangon välille.

----------


## lezend

Pitänee mitata vielä inseam uusiksi. Vaikka tuskinpa oon sitä niin paljon väärin mitannut, että  kallistuisi 20". En kyllä mielestäni ole mitenkään lyhytjalkainen  :Leveä hymy:  ihan normaali vartalo. Josko sitä töistä päästyä tilaisi pyörän...

EDIT: Näköjään sen voi 3 cm väärin mitata... Joka tapauksessa, eilen lähti 18" tilaukseen!

----------


## toripolliisi

Nyt kun ollaan oikeassa ketjussa niin itsestänikin tuli ylpeä RADONin omistaja. Malli stage 7 -09/10. Jos sitä tänään sais tyypit!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tuo kuitu Slide näyttää ihan komialta ja siinä on heti nuo ketjuohjurin tapit, mitkä vielä ainakin Cuben vastaavasta puuttuu. Halvin malli saksalaisen tietolähteen mukaan 2800,-.

Raadon sivujen mukaan halvin kuitu Slide maksaakin sitten 2999,-. No on vieläkin 500,- alle halvimman kuitu Cube Stereon 650b:n, jossa ei tule hissitolppaa mukaan.

----------


## contest

Tilasin päivän tarjouksesta Bike-Discountista Radon 29er race 7.0 kun oli 1099e hintaan. Xt.n polkimet päälle ja muutama pikkutavara. Saa painaa taas hommia syksyn mittaan :P Mieli olisi tehnyt esim. Epic Compia 29" muttei hintaerosta johtuen ole mahdollista tänä vuonna. Ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa. Tuskin tätäkään tarvitsee puoleen hintaan myydä jos vuoden taikka kaksi ajelee.

Oma kokoni oli M kun olen 179cm/86cm. Minkäpituisella stemmillä toi tulee kun en sitä mistään huomannut? Ainakaan valittavana ei ollut eri kokoja taikka muutenkaan ilmoitettu standardikokoa... Ilmeisesti melko lyhyt stemmi olisi asiallinen.

Tuohon hintaan varmaan ihan kohtuullinen peli. Pääsee sitten ajelemaan kun on maantiepyöräilyyn kehnot kelit ja talvemmallakin, niin ei pyöräkunto häviä tyystin talven aikana  :Hymy:  Vielä jossakin vaiheessa Ice spikerit jne. Suunnittelin litkuttavani mukana tulevat renkaat. Nobby nicit taisivat olla. Kevyemmätkin menisivät, esim. Racing ralph tmv. mutta ajellaan noi aluksi loppuun ja sitten toiset.

Kummoisempaa tuunausta en meinannut harrastaa pääpainon ollessa maantiepyöräilyssä, etenkin kun vakiona ihan ok osat pl.kiekot tietty niin kuin muissakin. Mutten niitä raaski parantaa kun tarvitsisi lähemmäs 1000e asiallisiin kiekkoihin. Toki kevyet ja jäykät kiekot vaikuttaisivat ajoelämyksiin varmaan kaikista eniten tässä pyörässä. Painoahan tällä taitaa olla reilut 11,5kg ja se saa riittää kun budjetti ei ole nyt kovin suuri.

Näillä mennään  :Leveä hymy:  SItten vaan odotetaan saapuvaksi.

----------


## elasto

> Kummoisempaa tuunausta en meinannut harrastaa pääpainon ollessa maantiepyöräilyssä, etenkin kun vakiona ihan ok osat pl.kiekot tietty niin kuin muissakin. Mutten niitä raaski parantaa kun tarvitsisi lähemmäs 1000e asiallisiin kiekkoihin. Toki kevyet ja jäykät kiekot vaikuttaisivat ajoelämyksiin varmaan kaikista eniten tässä pyörässä. Painoahan tällä taitaa olla reilut 11,5kg ja se saa riittää kun budjetti ei ole nyt kovin suuri.



1000 euron kiekot?! Noin 335 euroa maksaa Hopen Hoopsit Cresteillä ja ovat ihan kelpo kiekot.

Täältä: http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/ca...pe_29er_Wheels

----------


## contest

Itsellä ei tietoa. Olen kuullut vaan että crest-kehät olisivat huomattavan löysät vempulat. Asiallisilla kiekoilla tarkoitan sellaisia kuin esim. vähintään Mavic crossmax slr. Sram Rise 60. Enve 29xc yms. Maantiepyörässä on tottunut kevyisiin ja jäykkiin kuitukiekkoihin niin toki maasturissa olisivat myös mukavat moiset! Taitaa olla vielä vaikeampaa saada 29" kiekossa tuo jäykkyys kohtuulliselle tasolle verrattuna 26" kiekkoihin... Ja taitavat enven 29" kiekot maksaa enempi kuin tämä koko Radoni  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta siis vakioilla mennään, jos kumeissa keventää racing-ralphiin tai racekingeihin niin saa jo pyörivää massaa pois. Xc-pelin kuitenkin kyseessä ollessa ei tule mentyä mihinkään hirveän pahoihin paikkoihin tuolla.





> 1000 euron kiekot?! Noin 335 euroa maksaa Hopen Hoopsit Cresteillä ja ovat ihan kelpo kiekot.
> 
> Täältä: http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/ca...pe_29er_Wheels

----------


## elasto

Onhan noita tonnin kiekkoja tai jopa yli, mutta ihmettelin vaan kuka laittaisi muutenkaan tonnin maasturiin tonnin kiekot. Mielestäni "asiallisia" kiekkoja saa selvästi edullisemminkin. Siis sellaisia, jotka on reilusti kevyempiä kuin noi fillarin mukana tulevat ilman, että tarvitsee kestävyydestä tinkiä. Pisti vaan silmään toi, että asialliset kiekot maksaa 1000 euroa.

----------


## contest

SSV? Joku mega-ale vai mikä?

Joo näytti keveältä tosiaan noi ztr-crest kehäiset kiekot kun reilut 1600g ilmoitettu paino vaan eli samaa luokkaa kun monilla tonnin kiekoilla. Taitaa vaan jäykkyydessä esiintyä sitten jonkinmoisia eroja. Noilla crest-kehillä näyttää olevan huomattavan alhainen suosituspaino kuskille. Vain 86kg, harvassa maantiekiekossakaan on noin pieni painoraja (hyvissä kiekoissa). Taitaa vaan olla niin että tälläiseen tonnin maasturiin, joo onhan se aika halpa... Niin suurimman parannuksen saa kunnon kiekoilla renkainensa. Muut osat ovat asiallista tasoa, pääosin xt jne. Satasia saa palamaan helposti muuta ropeltaessa, muttei se muuta sitä seikkaa että kiekot ovat painavat ja luultavimmin melko notkeat. Tuleehan useissa maantiepyörissäkin ainakin tehdaskokoonpanossa surkeita kiekkoja muuhun pyörään verrattuna, mikä aina pistää silmään.

Olisihan sitä voinut laittaa suoraan jonkun kunnon Epicin, jos olisi ollut rahat vaan  :Leveä hymy:  Vakiokiekkojen painosta en löydä mitään tietoa mutta jos ne ovat verrattavissa crossride-tasoisiin jotka ovat n.2000g niin aika järkkypainavat ovat. Sellainen -400-600g olisi hyvä muutos. Toki kenties lötkömmätkin kiekot menisi kun käyttö ei kuitenkaan tule olemaan kovin rankkaa,en vaan tykkää pohjimmiltaan löysistä kiekoista minkäänlaisessa pyörässä :/

ps. ei kellään ollut käryä siitä vakiostemmin pituudesta?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Jos Crestin jäykkyys arveluttaa, ota vaikka Arch EX -kehät. Ne kestää 26" enskan ajamista.

----------


## Ipa

*RADON Spire Carbon 6.0*

Onko kellään kokemusta/mielipidettä ym. pyörästä? Nyt sitä olis saatavilla 1199 €:n hintaan, joka ainakin omasta mielestäni on houkutteleva. Tuli mieleen, josko tilaisi vaimolle siitä maantiefillarin. Millaiset nuo Mavic Aksium kiekot ovat?

----------


## am8119

Erittäin hyvä hinta ja palikat. Mavicit ovat erittäin kestävät. Kannattava ostos, jos väri menee.

----------


## janneko

Kannattaa käyttää Fillariosaa service partnerina. Tulipa opittua kantapään kautta. Eukolle saapui tänään fillari Bike-Discountista. Noh toihan on koottu aivan päin persettä. Vaihteet säädetty huonosti, sekä jarrut lähtee takaisin Saksaan ilmattavaksi.

----------


## devon

Meidän toinen pyörä tuli fillariosasta suunnilleen edellä mainitussa kunnossa, toinen täysissä säädöissä suoraan kaupasta. Eli vähän tuuristaan kiinni vissiin...

----------


## IncBuff

> Kannattaa käyttää Fillariosaa service partnerina. Tulipa opittua kantapään kautta. Eukolle saapui tänään fillari Bike-Discountista. Noh toihan on koottu aivan päin persettä. Vaihteet säädetty huonosti, sekä jarrut lähtee takaisin Saksaan ilmattavaksi.



Mikä pyörä?

----------


## janneko

> Mikä pyörä?



ZR Race 29er 10.0

----------


## IncBuff

Mjaa siinä on Avidin jarrut. No eipä yllätä.

----------


## devon

Niinpä nuo on Avidit Slidessakin ja hyvissä säädöissä ja oikein ilmatutkin olivat, se siis tuli ilman fillariosan välisäätöä suoraan kaupasta kotiin. Miehen ZR Racen Formulat tuntui siltä, että fillariosa ei ole tehnyt niille mitään.

----------


## IncBuff

Avideissa tuntuu olevan aika paljon vaihtelua että onko ne tehtaalta lähtiessä kunnolla ilmatut. Liikkeen pitäisi toki moinen asia tarkistaa. Itselläni on kokemusta kolmista Avideista. Yhdet niistä oli uutena kelpoiset.

----------


## janneko

Pistin reklamaatiota menemään. Jo ekojen Elixirien jälkeen vannoin että en enää ikinä osta pyörää missä on Avidin jarrut. Tämä oli nyt jo sitten neljäs pyörä. Tuppaa melkeen joka pyörässä tulemaan joku versio noista kurajarruista. Meidän perheessä on nyt/ollut aikaisemmin Elixir 1:t, Elixir 7:t, Elixir 9:t ja Elixir X0. X0:t on ainoat, joissa ei vielä ole ollut ongelmia (ajettu vasta n. 300km).

----------


## Ettan

Onko Radonilta tullut jo tieto koska uusia 2014 pyöriä ruvetaan myymään..??

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ei tietoa, mutta jos vanhat merkit pitää paikkansa, niin syys-lokakuussa.

----------


## HaukipaanHulk

Tänä kesänä on tullut ajettua Tahko 60km sekä Finlandian puolikas 35km Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0 mankelilla. Ei ole pahaa sanottavaa mutta tietenkin nälkä kasvaa ja seuraavaksi alkaa komponenttien päivitys nykyisistä vakiokilkkeistä -> Shimanon XTR sarjaan  :Hymy:  eli talven aikana menee kättä taskuun pari kertaa  :Vink:

----------


## janneko

> Tänä kesänä on tullut ajettua Tahko 60km sekä Finlandian puolikas 35km Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0 mankelilla. Ei ole pahaa sanottavaa mutta tietenkin nälkä kasvaa ja seuraavaksi alkaa komponenttien päivitys nykyisistä vakiokilkkeistä -> Shimanon XTR sarjaan  eli talven aikana menee kättä taskuun pari kertaa



Mun mielestä tossa sun kokelissa kelvollista on nimenomaan vaihteisto. Aloittaisin päivittämisen mieluummin kiekoista ja haarukasta.

----------


## miku80

ei kait tuollasella slx/xt -> xtr päivityksellä mitään ahaa-elämyksiä tule, mutta tuon reconin keulan kun vaihtaa vaikka sidiin joka on huomattavasti kevyempi, herkempi ja tarkempi alkaa päivityksestä jotain konkreettista hyötyä olemaan..

----------


## IncBuff

Minäkin kyllä käyttäisin ne eurot keulan ja/tai kiekkojen päivitykseen. Taatusti tuntuu enemmän ajossa kuin voimansiirron päivittäminen XTR:ään.

----------


## H. Moilanen

XTR:llä saa parhaat skenepisteet.

----------


## HaukipaanHulk

:Hymy:  tietenkin.. hifistelyä, hifistelyä..





> XTR:llä saa parhaat skenepisteet.

----------


## zort

Ehdottomasti samaa mieltä että rahat ennemmin kiekkoihin ja keulaan kuin skenepisteisiin.

----------


## Pexxi

Jotain budjettiluokan kaksysejä näyttäisi ainakin olevan myynnissä, sinisellä tosin vielä.

----------


## Hihhuli21

Onkos tietoa koska uudet Radon mallit tulee myyntiin, lähinnä Race sarja kiinnostaa?
Toiseksi tulee mieleen kysymys että miten edellis vuosina on ollut Radoneita päivän tarjouksena uusista malleista? Tuliko melkein heti vai pitikö odotella jopa kevääseen asti. Itsellähän järkyttävä pyörä kuume ja Radon on kitka minkä haluaisin.

----------


## Antza44

> Onkos tietoa koska uudet Radon mallit tulee myyntiin, lähinnä Race sarja kiinnostaa?
> Toiseksi tulee mieleen kysymys että miten edellis vuosina on ollut Radoneita päivän tarjouksena uusista malleista? Tuliko melkein heti vai pitikö odotella jopa kevääseen asti. Itsellähän järkyttävä pyörä kuume ja Radon on kitka minkä haluaisin.



Oman Race 29 6.0 sain 29.10.12 olin varmasti ekojen joukossa. Tilasin heti, kun tuli myyntiin. Tais olla syyskuun puolen välin huittessa. Päivän tarjoukset tais alkaa alku kesällä paitsi oranssia 7.0 tais olla aikasemmin.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Eurobikessä varmaan julkaistaan mallistoa lisää, tomituksien ajankohtaa voitanee vain arvailla. Loka-marraskuun vaihde on varmaan kohtuullinen arvaus. Päivän tarjoukset taitaa alkuvaiheessa pyöriä vanhan malliston poistojen ympärillä.

----------


## Hihhuli21

Voi voi, menee vielä tosi kauan uuden fillarin hankitaan kun on ei oota joka paikassa, ellei käytettyä löydy... Vanha sotaratsu on jo ihan tiensä päässä.

----------


## reargear

Tämän viikon aikana tulee bike discountiin koko radon 2014-mallisto.

----------


## Hihhuli21

No niin nyt on päästy koe ajelemaan tollaset 4h Radon ZR Race 6.0 18. Hyvältä Tuntui mutta ehkä hiukan saattaa olla siinä ja siinä riittääkö koko kuitenkaan. Sen verran sain tuntumaa että ostoslistan kärkeen menee kyseinen malli, hinta laatu enenmän kuin kohdillaan. Ostan käytettynä jos kohdalle osuu taikka sitten uutena.

Arvon Radon kuskit ketkä työntää 20 kokoisilla fillareilla niin kerrotteko vähän minkä kokoisia olette?
Itsehän olen 183/85-86cm, riippuu vähän millasilla housuilla mittailee.

----------


## Tem

> ketkä työntää 20 kokoisilla fillareilla niin kerrotteko vähän minkä kokoisia olette?



ZR race 20" runkokoossa toiminut pääasiassa työmatka/arkikulkineena viime syksystä lähtien. Pituutta itselläni on 183/87.
20" on minulle ainakin ehdottomasti se oikea koko. Ajoasentoa olen viilannut mieleiseksi 90mm stemmillä ja leveemmällä stongalla.

----------


## mentunik

20" zr race 6.0 ja mitat 189/90cm. Ilmoittamillasi mitoilla ottaisin ehdottomasti 20" rungon. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vellu80

Nythän noita uusia malleja rupee tippumaan myyntiin.

Uus 29" Slide olis kyl aikas jees: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a...29-9-0-sl.html

EnTartteTäpäriäEnTartteTäpäriä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## miku80

On kyl hinta kohdillaan ku palikoita kattoo..

----------


## Hardza

> ZR race 20" runkokoossa toiminut pääasiassa työmatka/arkikulkineena viime syksystä lähtien. Pituutta itselläni on 183/87.
> 20" on minulle ainakin ehdottomasti se oikea koko. Ajoasentoa olen viilannut mieleiseksi 90mm stemmillä ja leveemmällä stongalla.



Hyvin lähelle samat mitat ja 20" stage6 alla. En lähtis vaihtamaan pienempään, alkaisi muuten tolpan korkeuskin olemaan aika tiukilla.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Nythän noita uusia malleja rupee tippumaan myyntiin.
> 
> Uus 29" Slide olis kyl aikas jees: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a...29-9-0-sl.html
> 
> EnTartteTäpäriäEnTartteTäpäriä



Kyllä sää tarttet, heti kun olet kokeillut tuollaista  :Hymy:  Valkkaat vaan koeajomaastoksi sellaista tyypillistä suomalaisesta mäntymetsästä löytyvää kivikkojuurakkopolkua ja annat hanaa... 

Hinnat on kyllä aika jees. XT-versio irtoaa alle kahden tonnin.

----------


## mikkihiiri

Tarkoitus olisi alkaa harrastaan pyöräilyä vähän vakavemmin (ennen parin kilsan työmatkapyöräilyä, nyt pidempi työmatka + muuta pyöräilyä). Työmatka on tasaista asfaltoitua tietä, mutta koska polkupyörällä tulen liikkumaan etupäässä talvella (kesällä moottoripyörällä), päädyin maastopyörään. Tarkemmin ottaen olen katsellut uutta 2014-vuoden Radon ZR Team 7.0 29er:ää (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...k-edition.html). Tarvitsisin vähän apua pyörän hankinnassa.

Ensinnäkin: jos en käytä fillariosan palveluita, millaisessa suossa olen? Onko ensikertalaisen helppo koota tuo pyörä? Mitä työkaluja vaatii? Olen valmis kyllä perehtymään pyörän kasaamiseen ja vaihteiden säätöön (pakkohan se on jos meinaa pyöräilyä harrastaa), mutta entäpä takuu-asiat? Asun Tampereella, joten takuuasioissa pyörä pitäisi jokatapauksessa postittaa johonkin. Onkohan hirveästi eroa hoitaa takuuasioita fillariosan tai bike-discountin kanssa? Fillariosan tekemä työ olisi arvokasta, mutta pyörän postitus suomeen, kokoaminen fillariosalla lisälaitteineen ja postitus vielä minulle maksaa aika ison tuosta pyörästä.

Lisäksi ostoslistalla olisivat talvirenkaat, lukko, polkimet ja lokarit. Lukon, talvirenkaat ja polkimet olen saanut valittua, mutta lokareista kyselen tässä suosituksia. Kuitenkin kun kerta töihin poljen, olisi lokareiden syytä suojata vähän paremmin mitä maastopyöräilyssä yleensä on tarve.

Lisäksi rungon koko askarruttaa. Olen 173cm ja inseam on 80cm. Taulukot ja laskimet sanoo että 18 on sopiva runkokoko, mutta tätä ketjua lukiessani olen huomannut että monet minua 10 senttiä pidemmät ajavat myös runkokoolla 18. Onkohan tuo 18 mulle ihan ok?

Kiitoksia kovasti vastauksista jo etukäteen  :Hymy:

----------


## Ketkuilija

Laitoin 8.0 tilaukseen juuri. Eka täpäri, isot pojat sanovat että pääsee lujempaa juurakossa. Saas nähdä milloin toimittaavat, vk 36 alkaa toimitukset.
Edit: Slide 130 29" siis.

----------


## Hihhuli21

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0.html?mfid=52

ZR Race 6.0 29er 849€ 2013 nopeimmille.

Edit: 20 koko jäljellä.

Itse sain tilauksen sisään koosta 20. Varmaankin jotain esittely kappaleita nämä kun vai muutamia on.
Nyt vain odotellaan milloin pyörä toimitetaan kotiin. 

Mikkihiirelle, uskoisin että oikea kokosi on 18, tosin mikään pro en ole. Itse sen n.183/87cm ja 20 tuumasen otin, 18 liian pini. Itse otin pyörän suoraan kotia. Mitä olen kuullut niin hyvin on toiminut takuu asiat suoraan saksan päähän ja mielestäni vielä aika nopeastikkin vaikka tuota matkaa on. 

Pyörän kasaaminen ei ole mitään raketti tiedettä, säädöissä yms voi tovi vierähtää mutta kyllä niistä itsekkin selviää kun vähän asiaan paneutuu. Jatkossa kuitenkin sitä pyörää saa ja joutuu säätelemään niin jopa hyvä itse säädellä heti alusta niin pääsee jo jyvälle asioista.

----------


## Ribbe

Itse tilasin heinäkuussa zr race 7.0 mallin ja viikon päästä oli kotiovella paketti  :Hymy: . Maksoin 8€ niin tuli pahvilaatikossa. Sarvet ja eturengas paikoilleen, eikä kuin lenkille  :Hymy: . Tai no polkimetkin piti laittaa. Jarrut ja vaihteet oli jo myyjä säätäny, jos oikein ymmärsin tuon 8€ paketin funktion oikein.

nyt polttelis paljon Radonin 2013 mallinen maantie fillari. Perjantaina olisi ollut tarjouksessa 105 osilla hiilari malli 1050€ hintaan, harmittaa etten tilannu  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hihhuli21

Mä en ottanut mitään lisä pahvilaatikoita, jos tuote tilataan toimitettuna niin sillä pitää myös tuote tulla ehjänä perille.
Itse ihan mielelläni säädän fillaria, sitä kuitenkin jatkossa saa tehdä aika paljon.

Laittelin perään vielä viestiä tilauksen toimittamisesta, lupasivat pistää pyörän lähtemään maanantaina matkaa.
Saa nähdä ehtiikö ensiviikolla perille, toivottavasti niin pääsisi ajelemaan oikein urakalla viikonloppuna.

----------


## Ribbe

Kuinka alkutekijöissä se fillari tulee jos ei ota kasattuna? Joutuuko vaijerit ja muut asentaa itse?

----------


## Mika_T

Etupyörä, ohjaustanko ja satula putkineen pitää nostaa paikalleen, muuten valmis ajoon. Säätötarve vaihtelee, omaa pyörää ei tarvinnut säätää lainkaan

----------


## Hardza

> Kuinka alkutekijöissä se fillari tulee jos ei ota kasattuna? Joutuuko vaijerit ja muut asentaa itse?



Kyllä se ihan yhtä valmiina pitäs tulla. Muutama pultti paikoilleen ja lenkille, ei ole lainkaan vaikea homma..

----------


## Warlord

> Tämän viikon aikana tulee bike discountiin koko radon 2014-mallisto.



Eipä ole vielä ainakaan näkynyt. Lähde?

----------


## Jani R.

Jos on epävarma, niin toimituksen voi pyytää www.fillariosa.fi kautta.

----------


## IncBuff

> Nythän noita uusia malleja rupee tippumaan myyntiin.
> 
> Uus 29" Slide olis kyl aikas jees: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a...29-9-0-sl.html
> 
> EnTartteTäpäriäEnTartteTäpäriä



Hienoja ja edullisia ovat. Toivottavasti toimivat myös ajossa hyvin. Ei kyllä uskalla harkitakaan ennen kuin ajotuntumia jostain lukee tai saa jopa itse kokeilla.

----------


## reargear

> Eipä ole vielä ainakaan näkynyt. Lähde?



Radonin face-sivut. Bd:ssä näyttää nyt oleva vk 36.

----------


## mikkihiiri

Aijjai.. Nyt on tullut sinisenä tuo ZR team 7.0 29er vaikka juuri piti musta tilata. Onko kellään noita "karkkivärillisiä" pyöriä ja osaako joku sanoa miltä näyttää livenä? Yllättävän vähän on kuvitusta Googlessa.

----------


## Hihhuli21

> Aijjai.. Nyt on tullut sinisenä tuo ZR team 7.0 29er vaikka juuri piti musta tilata. Onko kellään noita "karkkivärillisiä" pyöriä ja osaako joku sanoa miltä näyttää livenä? Yllättävän vähän on kuvitusta Googlessa.



Kaverilla vihreä,keula valkoinen ZR Race 6.0, mun mielestä todella hieno! Olisin itekkin tilannut mutta kun viime vuotisia ei ollut kun mustana niin sellaiseen päädyin.

Linkistä löytyy omistajien ottamia kuvia, http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/887302/page=7

----------


## mikkihiiri

> Kaverilla vihreä,keula valkoinen ZR Race 6.0, mun mielestä todella hieno! Olisin itekkin tilannut mutta kun viime vuotisia ei ollut kun mustana niin sellaiseen päädyin.
> 
> Linkistä löytyy omistajien ottamia kuvia, http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/887302/page=7



Mikäköhän mahtaa olla takalokari joka näkyy kyseisen sivun toisessa kuvassa? Tollanen pitäis varmaan selän puhtaana työmatkoilla.

----------


## Hihhuli21

> Mikäköhän mahtaa olla takalokari joka näkyy kyseisen sivun toisessa kuvassa? Tollanen pitäis varmaan selän puhtaana työmatkoilla.



Ei osaa meikäläinen sanoa. Linkin tuotteilla aattelin ite pärjäillä http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...29-atb-28.html pika kiinnitys myös takana niin saa nopeasti muutettua työmatka kulkineesta maasto kulkineeksi.

----------


## jan52

> Mikäköhän mahtaa olla takalokari joka näkyy kyseisen sivun toisessa kuvassa?



Crud Raceguard

----------


## reargear

Mitäs mieltä noista radonin 29-täysjoustojen specseistä? Esim. noiden joustojen kannalta (Rokkari->FOX->Rokkari) ja mites nuo kahden halvemman välillä xt vs Sram x9? Muutenkin mitä huomioita paperien tasolla noiden kolmen kokoonpanon välillä.

----------


## RAD

> Aijjai.. Nyt on tullut sinisenä tuo ZR team 7.0 29er vaikka juuri piti musta tilata. Onko kellään noita "karkkivärillisiä" pyöriä ja osaako joku sanoa miltä näyttää livenä? Yllättävän vähän on kuvitusta Googlessa.



Itseltäni löytyy ZR Race 6.0 SRAM versiona, eli sinivihreällä karkkivärityksellä. Onhan toi hienon näköinen pyörä ja omaan silmään voittaa 6-0 perus mustan tms fiken. Ainoa miinus on toi valkoinen Reba keula, joka ei todellakaan kesän jäljiltä ole enää valkoinen. Kellään muuten mitään vinkkiä miten tuosta saisi nuo tummentumat ja muun lian napattua pois? 

Niin, siis tästä fillarista on kyse:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_22259_.htm

----------


## Jukahia

-Vinkkiä miten tuosta saisi nuo tummentumat.....Solmaster AS40 tai vahva Pineline... Ihan samaa ainetta millä lähtee piki, ym. shaipa auton kyljestä... Motonetti myy ainakin ja pinelinee löytyy ihan marketeistakin... 

Mutta Radon... aijai... 29" olen odottanut jo 3 kk kun tuli faseen ekat paljastuskuvat... Nyt vaan vielä odotan josko sieltä tulisi 27,5" tai carboon kokoonpanoja myyntiin... On kyllä aika lähellä jo tuon 29" :n tilaaminenkin. 

Mielestäni taas melkoisen hyvillä spekseillä, jos katsotte osien eroa 3,5 k€ Cubeen verrattuna joka on 29" täpärien kans samassa listassa.... Siinä vaan on se Carbooni runko. 

Ite ajanut nyt 26" Slide AM 140:llä kolme vuotta ja toinen voimansiirto menossa, eikä kyllä fillarista mitään huonoa sanottavaa... Horstin linkun takalaakerit+akselit vaihdoin just (alle 40 €), kun toisenpuolen laakerit oli murentunut, mutta muuta vikaa ei ole ollut ja voin rehellisesti sanoa että tuota ei ole säästelty ajamisen suhteen ja tämäkin oli 1,6 k€:n fillari. Mielestäni noissa on hinta-laatusuhde enempi kuin kohillaan, mutta kukin ostaa fillarin omiin tarpeisiinsa. Ja RS revelation/FOX rp32bv on pelannut niin talvet kuin kesätkin... kerran oon öljyt vaihtanut  :Vink:  Korvakkeista on kolmas menossa ja AM-tubeless vanteet vaihdoin 1/2-vuoden jälkeen...

----------


## Ribbe

Näkyy olevan tänään Radonin maantiepyörä "Daily product"
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a80...arbon-6-0.html

----------


## Foggy

Paljoko saa suomessa pulittaa tuosta radon zr team 7.0:sta? En löydä mistään suomen kaupoista hintoja... Pitäis löytää vakuutusyhtiölle nykyhintaa...

----------


## Aakoo

> Paljoko saa suomessa pulittaa tuosta radon zr team 7.0:sta? En löydä mistään suomen kaupoista hintoja... Pitäis löytää vakuutusyhtiölle nykyhintaa...



Ei kait noita Radoneita myydä missään muualla kuin Bike-Discountissa, on talon oma merkki.

----------


## Torspo

> Paljoko saa suomessa pulittaa tuosta radon zr team 7.0:sta? En löydä mistään suomen kaupoista hintoja... Pitäis löytää vakuutusyhtiölle nykyhintaa...



Kysy tuolta Fillariosasta jonkinlainen lausunto. Radonin omat sivut kertovat näin.

----------


## mikkihiiri

Tuli muuten verrattua ZR TEAM 7.0:n black editionia tuohon siniseen. Näyttää sinisellä olevan 100 grammaa enemmän painoa. Onko virhe speksissä vai mistä johtuu? Ei sillä että tuollaisella olisi mitään väliä.

----------


## Jukhaha

> Tuli muuten verrattua ZR TEAM 7.0:n black editionia tuohon siniseen. Näyttää sinisellä olevan 100 grammaa enemmän painoa. Onko virhe speksissä vai mistä johtuu? Ei sillä että tuollaisella olisi mitään väliä.



Voiko johtua maalista. Musta on joku pinnotettu (anodisoitu tms.) ja sininen maalattu?

----------


## Ettan

Mitä eroa on noilla ZR Race 29 ja ZR Race 650b malleilla? Olen miettinyt tota XO vaihteista versiota. Onko jommassa kummassa rennompi ajoasento?

----------


## Jukhaha

> Mitä eroa on noilla ZR Race 29 ja ZR Race 650b malleilla? Olen miettinyt tota XO vaihteista versiota. Onko jommassa kummassa rennompi ajoasento?



Isoin ero lienee kiekkojen koko..

----------


## Ettan

Aaaa.....totta. Mites kestääkö tommoset Dt swissin x-1600 vanteet 120kg kuljettajan alla? Lähinnä polkuja ja asfalttia. Ei ryteikköjä jne.

----------


## lastumaki

Täysin maastopyöräilynöösinä(kin) tuli hankittua ZR Race 29er 7.1 SL 2013.

Hauska pyörä ajaa, ekat kojot kävin taluttamassa Korson uudella radalla. Pyörä on kuitenkin hankittu kevyehköön polkuajoon ja Karjalan mökkiteille, sekä talven työmatkoille.

Pari negatiivista havaintoa kuitenkin; Keskimmäinen eturatas "rohisee" lievästi kaikilla takarattailla, kaipaa säätöä? Satulaputki valuu alas 92 kiloisen kuskin alla...

----------


## jan52

> Pari negatiivista havaintoa kuitenkin; Keskimmäinen eturatas "rohisee" lievästi kaikilla takarattailla, kaipaa säätöä?



Ketju varmaan ottaa vähän kiinni etuvaihtajaan, pitäis tulla säädöllä kuntoon. 






> Satulaputki valuu alas 92 kiloisen kuskin alla...



Poista satulaputkesta rasvat niin ei pitäisi valua tai jos valuu niin kiristä clamppia.

----------


## IncBuff

> Ketju varmaan ottaa vähän kiinni etuvaihtajaan, pitäis tulla säädöllä kuntoon.



Kaikilla takapakan rattailla?

----------


## lastumaki

Kaikilla. Näin maalaisjärjellä ajatellen juuri tuon keskimmäisen rattaan pitäis toimia parhaiten etuvaihtajan säädöistä huolimatta. Vaijerin kireyttä olen yrittänyt säätää, mutta ei vaikutusta.

----------


## jan52

> Kaikilla. Näin maalaisjärjellä ajatellen juuri tuon keskimmäisen rattaan pitäis toimia parhaiten etuvaihtajan säädöistä huolimatta. Vaijerin kireyttä olen yrittänyt säätää, mutta ei vaikutusta.



Ottaako ketju kiinni etuvaihtajaan? Sen näkee ihan silmällä kun pyörittelee kampia. Jos ketju ei koske etuvaihtajaan niin silloin ei tietenkään sen säätäminen auta. Myös huonosti säädetty takavaihtaja voi aiheuttaa rahinaa takapakassa.

Kun kääntää pyörän ylösalaisin ja pyörittään kampia niin voi koittaa katsoa mihin ketju ottaa kiinni ja aiheuttaa rahinaa. Muilla eturattailla ei ilmeisesti pidä ollenkaan ääntä?

----------


## lastumaki

"Säätäminen" ja ketjun voitelu tuntuivat auttavan, nyt on hiljaista. En kyllä omin silmin havainnut, että ketju olisi ottanut kiinni etuvaihtajaan, joten hieman on henkimaailman hommaa.

Satulatolppaan vaihdoin rasvan tilalle hammastahnan.

----------


## Jonnu

Pähkäilen RADONin 2014 mallien ZR Race 29 7.0 ja ZR Race 29 8.0 välillä. Olin jo ajatellut tilata 8.0 mutta ei oikein tuo tämän vuoden väritys innosta, 7.0 väri on enemmän mieleen. Ajo on lähinnä Espoon keskuspuiston metsiköitä. 

Mitä mieltä olette, onko ero mallien välillä huomattava?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0.html?mfid=52

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0.html?mfid=52

----------


## mentunik

Ei ole mielestäni huomattavaa eroa. Tolla 200e minkä säästät halvemmassa mallissa ostat sitten kaikkea mukavaa sälää siihen kylkeen.

----------


## Antza44

> Pähkäilen RADONin 2014 mallien ZR Race 29 7.0 ja ZR Race 29 8.0 välillä. Olin jo ajatellut tilata 8.0 mutta ei oikein tuo tämän vuoden väritys innosta, 7.0 väri on enemmän mieleen.



 8.0 on minusta kyllä tosi hölmöä noi 3 rattaan kammet, mitkä on 29 tosi turhat. 7 kiekot (noin 2.4kg)on painavat jarrut perus, mutta kyllä 7 hinta laatu jopa parempi mielestäni. Keulat hyviä molemmat Foxi taitaa olla sidiä mukavampi.

----------


## drivaz

Onko käsitystä miten pitkälle BD yleensä pitää vanhoja malleja myynnissä? Vai ovatko niin kauan, että varastot tyhjenee?
Erityisesti Slide 150 sarjan jäljellä olevat mallit tarkkailussa.

----------


## alteregoni

Voin aika varmasti kertoa että, niin kauan kujin tavaraa riittää. Jos haluat jonkun tietyn mallin, niin kannattaa toimia nopeesti.

----------


## conard

Mites raati arvioi tuota uutta ZR Race 6.0:aa? Aikaisempina vuosina on tainnut olla se hintalaadultaan paras Raato ja menee siihen maagiseen tonniin. Onko speksit aikaisempiin nähden ennallaan, vai olisiko hinta-laatu parantunut/huonontunut? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0-shimano.html

----------


## mikkihiiri

Jaiks! Nyt olisi pyörä tilattava (ZR Team 29 7.0) ja pitäisi valita lopullisesti polkimet ja lokarit. Talvirenkaat yms. olenkin jo valinnut. Olisiko vinkkiä polkimiksi kun en asiasta tiedä mitään. Kengät voisin talvikäyttöön tilata samalla. Poljinten olisi syytä toimia myös tavallisilla kengillä.

----------


## Antza44

> Mites raati arvioi tuota uutta ZR Race 6.0:aa? Aikaisempina vuosina on tainnut olla se hintalaadultaan paras Raato ja menee siihen maagiseen tonniin. Onko speksit aikaisempiin nähden ennallaan, vai olisiko hinta-laatu parantunut/huonontunut? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0-shimano.html



 Samoilla pää osilla on kuin 13 mallikin. Tanko, tolppa ja stemmi eri merkkisiä. Se mikä kannattaa  14 malleissa huomioida on, että Sram versio tulee suoraan kahdenlehden kammilla mikä on iso+++ 29er:ässä. Siinä jarrut muuttunut Magurna MT2->Avidin 1. Shimano version takavaihtaja on onneksi nykyään +versio, niin pysyy ketjut tiukalla.

----------


## IncBuff

> Sram versio tulee suoraan kahdenlehden kammilla mikä on iso+++ 29er:ässä.



Makuasia.

----------


## Antza44

> Makuasia.



Niinpä, mutta mihin sitä kolmatta tarvii, jos kammet on valkattu tarpee mukaan joko 22/36 tai 24/38 ?

----------


## IncBuff

Se on vaan on että useimmiten se sopivin ratas on noiden välistä jollain 32t keskiratas on oikeasti pätevä.

----------


## Antza44

> Se on vaan on että useimmiten se sopivin ratas on noiden välistä jollain 32t keskiratas on oikeasti pätevä.



 Kyllä minäkin eniten ajoin tietysti 33 silloin, kun oli kolme ratasta. Nyt kahdella 24/38 tietysti ajan eniten 38. Häviää muuten vain noin vaihteen verran löysässä päässä 32 piikkiselle. Mutta nyt pienimmälle etu rattaalle vaihto ajoittuu mielestäni järkevämmin, kuin kolmella rattaalla. Uudet kolmen lehden välitykset 22/30/40 olis kaikki järkevimmät, jos joku haluaa kolmella ajella. Lajentaa välityksi molempiin suuntiin verrattuna 24/38. Ei minulla ainakaan ole paluuta 3 lehteen silti.

----------


## IncBuff

Kahden lehden kammilla isoin eturatas + pakan suurimmat rattaan niin ketjulinja menee höpöksi ja aiheuttaa ongelmia. Joku 22-24 ratas taas turhan pieni yhtään mihinkään järkevään ajoon tasaisella. 38 on tämmöselle tavallisella harrastelijalle liian suuri maastoon oikeastaan mihinkään ajoon vaan suurimman osan ajasta ketjulinja on ihan höpönä.

----------


## Antza44

> Kahden lehden kammilla isoin eturatas + pakan suurimmat rattaan niin ketjulinja menee höpöksi ja aiheuttaa ongelmia. Joku 22-24 ratas taas turhan pieni yhtään mihinkään järkevään ajoon tasaisella. 38 on tämmöselle tavallisella harrastelijalle liian suuri maastoon oikeastaan mihinkään ajoon vaan suurimman osan ajasta ketjulinja on ihan höpönä.



Onneksi XX1 ja X01 on keksitty jo. Tosin eipä ole minua ketjulinjat vaivannut (sääli ja maastopyöräily ei sovi yhteen). Kiitos ja kuitti.

Pelaa muutes Radonin takuu kivasti. Lähdössä toistamiseen Bikediscountiin -13 mallin ZR Race 6.0 sram Sunringle takakiekko korjaukseen paskaksi menneen vapaa rattaan osalta.

----------


## Jukhaha

> Pelaa muutes Radonin takuu kivasti. Lähdössä toistamiseen Bikediscountiin -13 mallin ZR Race 6.0 sram Sunringle takakiekko korjaukseen paskaksi menneen vapaa rattaan osalta.



Kuulostaa aikaa vievältä.. eikö ne suostu lähettämään uutta vapaaratasrunkoa (tai mikä ikinä siinä onkaan rikki) suoraa asiakkaalle?

----------


## keski-ikäinen

> Samoilla pää osilla on kuin 13 mallikin. Tanko, tolppa ja stemmi eri merkkisiä. Se mikä kannattaa  14 malleissa huomioida on, että Sram versio tulee suoraan kahdenlehden kammilla mikä on iso+++ 29er:ässä. Siinä jarrut muuttunut Magurna MT2->Avidin 1. Shimano version takavaihtaja on onneksi nykyään +versio, niin pysyy ketjut tiukalla.



Kas kummaa, kun luopuivat noista Maguroista. Ne on meikäläisellä pelannut tosi hyvin, ovat hiljaiset ja pysäyttävät hyvin.

----------


## Antza44

> Kuulostaa aikaa vievältä.. eikö ne suostu lähettämään uutta vapaaratasrunkoa (tai mikä ikinä siinä onkaan rikki) suoraa asiakkaalle?



Viimeksi en edes kysynyt, kun oli navan hammaskehän hampaatkin kärsinyt. Nyt en edes avannut. Posti kiikuttaa vannetta noin viikon Saksaan ja ne maksaa kulut. Viimeksi Ke perillä sieltä To lähti DPD:llä takas Ma oli perillä mulla. Pari viikkoa siinä tuhraantuu. Eniten siinä harmittaa, kun tietää, että niin kauan, kuin samaa tavaraa tulee, niin ei mulla tule kestämään.

----------


## Antza44

> Kas kummaa, kun luopuivat noista Maguroista. Ne on meikäläisellä pelannut tosi hyvin, ovat hiljaiset ja pysäyttävät hyvin.



Säästöä heille nyt 7.0 mallissakin vielä Avid 1:set.

----------


## IncBuff

> Onneksi XX1 ja X01 on keksitty jo. Tosin eipä ole minua ketjulinjat vaivannut (sääli ja maastopyöräily ei sovi yhteen). Kiitos ja kuitti.



Eli huono ja sopimaton systeemi on silti ++++++++++  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Esku

zr team 29 7.0 black edition bike-discountissa 699e..

----------


## Jantsa

Mulla olis nyt ostoslistalla tollanen Radon slide 150 8.0 ja en oikein tiedä kumman koon tilaisin. Meikäläinen on juuri tuossa 20" ja 22" välimaastossa tuon taulukon mukaan. Pituutta on 189cm ja inseam 91cm. Kertokaapas kumpi kannattaisi valita?
Ja kokemuksia jos on samaa kokoluokkaa olevia kuskeja?

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Oon vähän pidempi, mut inseam on about sama. Mää ottaisin mielummin 22", vähän pidempi tehollinen vaakaputki, sorvaa sitten lyhyemmän stemmin kiinni, jos tuntuu vakiolla liian pitkältä. Mutta makuasioitahan nää on...

----------


## MayFly

Joko joku on saanut Slide 130 täpärin käsiinsä? Kokemuksia? 

Runkogeometrioita tässä tutkaillut ja tulin siihen johtopäätökseen, että Radonin ajoasento on hieman matalampi kuin vastaavan kokoisessa Cuben AMS Race 29:ssä tai Canyoynin Nerve AL 29:ssä. Trekin Superfly AL 100 tai monet Feltin mallit olisi rungonltaan enemmän Radon Sliden kaltaisia. Olenko ihan hakoteillä?

----------


## Kollikatti

> Mulla olis nyt ostoslistalla tollanen Radon slide 150 8.0 ja en oikein tiedä kumman koon tilaisin. Meikäläinen on juuri tuossa 20" ja 22" välimaastossa tuon taulukon mukaan. Pituutta on 189cm ja inseam 91cm. Kertokaapas kumpi kannattaisi valita?
> Ja kokemuksia jos on samaa kokoluokkaa olevia kuskeja?



En tiedä onko tästä apua valintaan, mutta itse olen tämän kesän ajellut Radonin 29 ZR race:lla kokoa 20" ja omat mitat on 188 cm / 90 cm inseam. Yhtään isompaa runkoa en kyllä ottaisi. Tosin kysessä on 29 ja jäykkäperä. 

Eikös yleensä ole nyrkkisääntönä, että jos olet juuri kahden koon rajalla, niin ota se pienempi  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> En tiedä onko tästä apua valintaan, mutta itse olen tämän kesän ajellut Radonin 29 ZR race:lla kokoa 20" ja omat mitat on 188 cm / 90 cm inseam. Yhtään isompaa runkoa en kyllä ottaisi. Tosin kysessä on 29 ja jäykkäperä. 
> 
> Eikös yleensä ole nyrkkisääntönä, että jos olet juuri kahden koon rajalla, niin ota se pienempi



Minulla myös ZR 29 Race 18" 180cm 85 inseam. Vaihtaisin heti 20" mielelläni. 600 vaaka putki ei tahdo minulle riitää, kun penkki on oikea oppisesti polven etu reuna poljin akselin linjassa. Ajoin aikani penkki ihan takana, mut kyl siin poljenta kärsii. Stemmi nyt 110. Slide 130  29 katellu ja siitä ottasin ehottomasti kans 20" ettei tarvis mitään älyttömän pitkää stemmiä. Kyl se liika pienikin on P:eestä.

----------


## haral

Onkos kukaan koittanut mahduttaa ZR Race pyörään taakse 2.35 tuumaista takanakkia? Valmistaja kommentoi että yleensä ottaen 2.25 mahtuu. Mavic sanoo että vanteelle menee 2.3 tuumaiseen saakka. Mutta koska Schwalbe ISP:tä myydään 2.1 ja 2.35 tuumaisena, tekisi mieli mahduttaa myös taakse tuo leveämpi malli. :P Ei kuitenkaan hotsittaisi maksaa 70 EUR tuosta kokeilusta ja todeta ettei mahdu.

----------


## Karppa82

Olen ostamassa uutta maastopyörää ja olen katsonut kahta 2013 vuoden mallia:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...l.html?mfid=52
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...0.html?mfid=52
Kysymykseni kuuluu onko järkeä maksaa 100 euroa enempää tuosta 7.1 SL mallista ilmeisesti paremman keulan takia?

----------


## telliv

Tässä yhteydessä voinen suositella ennemmin tuota 7.0 mallia. Foxin '13 29 CTD O/C-keulat on aiheuttanut melkoisesti harmia, josta voi lukea täältäkin. Muutenkin jos olet hieman keskivertoa painavampi kaveri niin tuo float on aivan onneton keula. Kaippa se jossain sunnuntaiajeluissa pururadalla kyntensä näyttää  :Hymy: .

----------


## Karppa82

Mitat ovat 168 cm ja inseam 76,5 cm ja paino hieman yli 70 kg, mutta jos tuossa Foxin keulassa on ollut tuollaisia ongelmia niin eiköhän se ole sit tuo 7.0.

----------


## Antza44

> Mitat ovat 168 cm ja inseam 76,5 cm ja paino hieman yli 70 kg, mutta jos tuossa Foxin keulassa on ollut tuollaisia ongelmia niin eiköhän se ole sit tuo 7.0.



Eköhän keulat ole jo korjattu tässä vaiheessä valmiiksi. Ymmärtääkseni ilman Fit patruuna varustetut Foxit on ihan ok, kun ei puhuta mistään pitkäjoustoisista yli 130mm, niitä ei ole kehuttu sukeltamisentakia. Kyllä minunkin Solo Reba kävi korjauksessa, kun fuskas painetta liikaa -puolelle. Minä maksaisin satkun Foxista lisää.

----------


## phm

Heips,

kerkesin tästä asiasta huutelemaan jo tuonne koeajopankin puolle. Olen iskenyt silmäni Radonin ZR Race 29er 8.0 pyörään ja tiedustelisin nyt, että onko kellään täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla tarjota koeponnistusmahdollisuutta tuollaiselle ZR Race 29er -sarjan 20" pyörälle?

----------


## toripolliisi

Onko mahdollista ostaa Radonin runkoja erikseen? En ainakaan sivuilta löytänyt..

----------


## lordoosi

Bike-Discountissa on silloin tällöin myynnissä Radonin runkoja. Itsekin olen tuolta pelkän 29:n rungon tilannut

----------


## fastande

Onko foorumilaisia kokemuksia tästä fillarista tai vaihtoehtoisesti jostain eri slide 150 mallista? Millaisia kokoja olette valitteet ja minkä kokoisia olette itse? Arvon L ja XL-koon välillä ja olen 188cm pitkä. Millainen keula tuo revelation rl dpa on? 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1819/a101129/slide-150-9-0-se.html

Yleisesti speksien osalta vaikuttaa todella houkuttelevalta paketilta varsinkin ku on vielä tarjouksessa. Muuten tuttua osaa, mutta millainen keula tuo revelation rl dpa on ajaa. Olen tottunut foxin keuloihin niin miten tuo rokkari suhteutuu esim. perus 32 floatiin?

----------


## duris

Aika porno tuo uusi hiilikuitu Slide:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_25704_.htm

----------


## Mait

Radon Slide 130 29'' 9.0 olisi daily productina tarjouksessa 2199€.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10...30-29-9-0.html

Hieman kuumottelisi peruuttaa Spectralin tilaus ja pistää Radoni tulemaan. Ei tarvitsisi odotella 6kk ja tuo näyttäisi olevan samaa tasoa muutenkin osiltaan ellei jopa parempaa...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Radon Slide 130 29'' 9.0 olisi daily productina tarjouksessa 2199€.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10...30-29-9-0.html



Kaksi-ysi täpärien "pätäkälle paukkua"-kisassa ykköspaikka lienee tuolla hinnalla varma. 

Ostakkee nyt joku sika säkissä  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Radon Slide 130 29'' 9.0 olisi daily productina tarjouksessa 2199€.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10...30-29-9-0.html
> 
> Hieman kuumottelisi peruuttaa Spectralin tilaus ja pistää Radoni tulemaan. Ei tarvitsisi odotella 6kk ja tuo näyttäisi olevan samaa tasoa muutenkin osiltaan ellei jopa parempaa...



Sinuna kyllä etuilisin 6kk. ;-)
Harmittaa tollaset tarjoukset. Kyl toi noista 130 on fiksuin, jos ei XX1 versioon ole säästöpossussa.  mut läskipyörä eka talveks ja sit se pitääkin tosissaan aloitta tapärin hankinta.

----------


## Parru

Tervehdys!

Tullut tässä jo pidemmän aikaa mietittyä ensikesäksi uutta pyörää, ja tuota kyseistä 29" radonia on tullut kuolailtua aiemminkin,
nyt tuo päivän tarjous on todella lähellä katkaista kamelin selän ja sormi syyhyää tilausnappia..harmi kun ei netistä ole osunut testiä
silmään, olisi vähän sika säkissä-ostos siis niinkuin joku tuossa osuvasti ilmaisikin. Osat lienevät tuohon rahaan enemmän kuin kohtuulliset?
 Tahkoa ja vastaavia tapahtumia olisi tarkoitus pyörällä kiertää sekä vähän leikkiä pienten hyppyjen muodossa. Kiekot ja keula tuossa
 mietityttää geometrian ohella, onko tuo enemmän xc-ajokoira-vai rento am-pyörä vai jotain väliltä? Kaikki ajatukset em. pelistä tervetulleita olisi.
Niin, ja 20 " lienee oikea runko 184-pitkälle pitkäkätiselle-ja -jalkaiselle polkijalle?

----------


## Parru

Ei taida vastauksia tällä varotusajalla oikein tulla, mutta osaisiko joku vinkata noista runkojen kokoasiasta? Eli kumpi sopivampi, 18" vai 20"?
Kiitoksia jos joku osaisi valaista asiaa. Armoton googlailukaan ei ole selventänyt pähkäilyä.

----------


## Hihhuli21

Ite kovaperä radoon omistaja 186 ja 20 passeli, jos multa kysytään ota 20.

----------


## Parru

Tattis vinkistä, tosin tuota juuri arvon kun netin laskurit poikkeavat jäykkiksen ja täpärin mitoituksen kohdalla. Ei kellään 29" täpärin omistajalla olisi näkemystä asiaan?

----------


## Mait

> Sinuna kyllä etuilisin 6kk. ;-)
> Harmittaa tollaset tarjoukset. Kyl toi noista 130 on fiksuin, jos ei XX1 versioon ole säästöpossussa.  mut läskipyörä eka talveks ja sit se pitääkin tosissaan aloitta tapärin hankinta.



Tuli sitten etuiltua ja pistettyä eilen illalla Radoni tilaukseen. Ainoana tuossa vaihdossa jää harmittamaan kiekot kun nähtävästi DT Swissin M1700 olisivat olleet vähän paremmat ja kevyemmät. Mutta eiköhän nuo Mavicitkin aja asiansa tälläisen kukkakepin alla.  :Hymy: 

Tuossa Radonissa näytti olevan alla Mavicin Crossroc Roam renkaat, painoa 800g kappale. Eikös tuo ole aika paljon, eli renkaat vaihtamalla saisi ihan mukavasti painoa pois?

----------


## kolistelija

> Tuossa Radonissa näytti olevan alla Mavicin Crossroc Roam renkaat, painoa 800g kappale. Eikös tuo ole aika paljon, eli renkaat vaihtamalla saisi ihan mukavasti painoa pois?



Ei renkaita valita grammojen mukaan, paitsi jos ajat fillarillasi vaa'alla...

Eikä tuo 800g mikään paha ole 29" renkaalle.

----------


## Antza44

> Tuossa Radonissa näytti olevan alla Mavicin Crossroc Roam renkaat, painoa 800g kappale. Eikös tuo ole aika paljon, eli renkaat vaihtamalla saisi ihan mukavasti painoa pois?



 Kesäksi vaikka Roket Ronit käärme kyljellä (n.600g) ja litkuilla kestää, pitää, rullaa kivasti ja on kyl hyvä yleisrengas, jos tekee muutakin, kun laskee alamäkee. Saako udella mihin päin Suomea Raato saapuu ;-)

----------


## Antza44

Tänään olis sit välikoon kovaperää tarjolla sopivasti. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10...-650b-8-0.html

----------


## Ketkuilija

Reilun kuukauden rullaillut 130 slidellä. Koko 20". Itse ~184cm, tuntuu koko juuri passelilta. Klaukkalan suunnalla pääsee mitoittamaan itseään tuohon runkoon halutessa.

----------


## Parru

Kertokaas kokemuksia joilla tuo pyörä on ajossa, onko Ketkuilijalla mikä versio? Mitä olet pyörästä tykännyt? Laittakaa kuvia jos kehtaatte, vai onkohan se niin että vaan tuohon kuvia pyörästäsi-ketjuun voi niitä linkata. Miten jos vertaa 26" pyöriin, niin miltä tuo uutuus on ajossa tuntunut? Muutenkin rapsaa tulemaan, kuume on kova!

----------


## MayFly

Yksi Slide 130 8.0 kuski ilmoittautuu. Rapsakka 100km on nyt takana ja pikku hiljaa alkaa säädöt asettumaan tontilleen. Jos jotain kommenttia tähänastisista, niin mukava pelihän tuo on ollut ajaa. 26" tuumaisiin ei ole vertailukohtaa, kun edellinen oli jäykkis 29". Siihen verrattuna painoa tuli toki hieman lisää ja renkaat ovat tuossa karkeammalla kuviolla ja eivät niin rullaavat. Ensivaikutelma olikin asfalttipätkällä, että vähän rohjo kait tämä on. Vaan mielipide muuttui, kun pääsi metsään. Nyt ongelma on lähinnä, että entiset lenkkipolut tuntuu vähän tylsiltä ja kunto meinaa loppua, kun pyörä huutaa vain lisää vauhtia. Ajoasento ei tuossa mielestäni ole liian makaava. Yksi syy miksi Radoniin päädyinki oli juuri tuo hieman pidempi ohjaamo.

----------


## Ketkuilija

Hinnat alkaen eli 8.0 versio. Samoja tuntemuksia kuin MayFlylla, tuntui 19" 29 jäykkäperän jälkeen aluksi rohjolta ja vähän kiikkerältä mutta alkoi nopeasti tuntua omalta. Polut ovat huomattavasti tasoittuneet ja tuleekin etsittyä vähän teknisempää pätkää verrattuna jäykkikseen.

----------


## Mait

> Kesäksi vaikka Roket Ronit käärme kyljellä (n.600g) ja litkuilla kestää, pitää, rullaa kivasti ja on kyl hyvä yleisrengas, jos tekee muutakin, kun laskee alamäkee. Saako udella mihin päin Suomea Raato saapuu ;-)



Pyörä tulossa Turun lähistölle, joten jos täältäpäin joku haluaa esim. kokoa mallailla niin mikä ettei.

Eikös pyörän keventäminen ole vähintään yhtä tärkeä osa harrastusta kuin itse ajaminen?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Velluz

> Eikös pyörän keventäminen ole vähintään yhtä tärkeä osa harrastusta kuin itse ajaminen?



Eiku se *on* *tärkeämpi*  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Antza44

Nyt sais XTR Slide 130 päivän hintaan. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10...29-9-0-sl.html Onko jollain käytännön fiiliksia noista Rokkarin iskareista verrattuna esim 9.0 Fox:seihin?

----------


## Ridley09

Moro,

29 jäykkäperä on ollut jonkinaikaa hakusessa ja nyt valinta on tarkentumassa Radon 29 ZR Race 6.0:aan. Valitettavasti runkokoko aiheuttaa päänvaivaa pitkäraajaiselle (192/94). Useimmat laskurit antavat ymmärtää että oikea koko olisi jossain 21" ja 22" tuumaisen välissä. Kuitenkin niin Fillariosa kuin Bike-Discountin asiakaspalvelu suosittavat 20" runkoa. Miten mahtaa olla; mahtuvatko polvet pyörimään tangon alla?

----------


## Mika_T

Kiusalla laittavat nyt tuota 29" slideä päivän tarjoukseen eri kokoonpanoilla B-D:ssä. En osta, en.

----------


## Parru

Täällä edellä mainittu kiusaus sai aikaan sen että tuli pyörä tilattua, eli se 29" Slide 130. Viikkojen (kuukausien..) speksaaminen kulminoitui sitten tilaukseen. Kuumeista odottelua sitten vaan koska pyörä saapuu ja sitten pääseekin tilailemaan kaikkea pikkusälää pyörään, bashring ja jotkut hyvät lukkopedaalit ja ehkä myös jotkut lyhyet nousukahvat..ja pulloteline ja uusi ajoreppukin olisi kiva..huoh. Hinta kirpaisi, mutta monet täälläkin on perustelleet sijoituksen pitkäikäisyyttä ja kai sitä rahaa huonomminkin voisi käyttää kun kuntoiluvälineisiin. Äkkiä kyllä saisi satasia menemään noihin pikkuhiluihinkin, kokoajan keksii muka tarpeellista ostettavaa kun syyssateen ratoksi selaa kahvimuki kourassa nettisivuja. Saako köyhtymisestä syyttää nimimerkki Antza44:jää..? :Sarkastinen:  Hänen linkissä esiintyvä fillari tuli tilattua ensi kesän koitoksiin ja yleiseen lenkkeilyyn ja hupiajoihin.

----------


## Antza44

> Täällä edellä mainittu kiusaus sai aikaan sen että tuli pyörä tilattua, eli se 29" Slide 130. Viikkojen (kuukausien..) speksaaminen kulminoitui sitten tilaukseen. Kuumeista odottelua sitten vaan koska pyörä saapuu ja sitten pääseekin tilailemaan kaikkea pikkusälää pyörään, bashring ja jotkut hyvät lukkopedaalit ja ehkä myös jotkut lyhyet nousukahvat..ja pulloteline ja uusi ajoreppukin olisi kiva..huoh. Hinta kirpaisi, mutta monet täälläkin on perustelleet sijoituksen pitkäikäisyyttä ja kai sitä rahaa huonomminkin voisi käyttää kun kuntoiluvälineisiin. Äkkiä kyllä saisi satasia menemään noihin pikkuhiluihinkin, kokoajan keksii muka tarpeellista ostettavaa kun syyssateen ratoksi selaa kahvimuki kourassa nettisivuja. Saako köyhtymisestä syyttää nimimerkki Antza44:jää..? Hänen linkissä esiintyvä fillari tuli tilattua ensi kesän koitoksiin ja yleiseen lenkkeilyyn ja hupiajoihin.



Se on vaan, niin kivaa yllyttää "heikko luontoisia" :Vink: . Puhuu mies joka tällä hetkellä tunkee kaikki maallisen mammonansa polkukoneisiin ja muuhun rekvisiittaan, mut pitäähän työn teolle olla edes joku järkevä tarkoitus.

Mihis päin valtakuntaa tämä saapuu? Jos jostain syystä, et tykkää Slidesta voin kyllä adoptoida, sen pientä korvausta vastaan. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Parru

Kyseinen yksilö tulee kuopioon. Itellä oli kuolailun kohteena radonien ja cubejen lisäksi santa cruzin tallboy lt. Siinä tosin budjetti karkasi vähän pitkäksi, ja nuo osat mitä raadossa on niin tällaisen amatöörin korvaan vaikuttivat niin hyviltä että siihen päädyttiin. Ja kivaa kun pääsee hissitolppaa puijolle testailemaan! Piruvie pitkä talvi ootella kun arvelin että vasta keväällä ottaisi käyttöön uuden, siihen asti entisellä commencalilla ja cyclocrossilla aattelin ajella.(Jos pukki ei tuo läskipyörää..) No, ompahan talvi aikaa nuolla taloudellisia haavoja ja aiheuttaa uusia tarvikkeiden ja ajokamojen muodossa, äkkiä tulee hintaa kun tosiaan kaikkee pientä "tarpeellista" ostelee kylkeen. Onneksi on sentään halpa tuo toinen harrastus (moottoripyöräenduro)...

----------


## Antza44

> Piruvie pitkä talvi ootella kun arvelin että vasta keväällä ottaisi käyttöön uuden, siihen asti entisellä commencalilla ja cyclocrossilla aattelin ajella.(Jos pukki ei tuo läskipyörää..)



Kyllä ne Radonitkin pakkasta ja lunta kestää. En suosittele kevääseen odottelua voi nimittäin käydä mielenterveyden päälle. Tottakai pukki tuo läskin, koska se on pistänyt itsekkin Porot ja muut pelit talliin, koska läski on parempi peli pakettien jaossa. :Hymy:

----------


## mankeloija

Henkistä apua tarvitaan pyörän koon arpomiseen. Omat mitat on 183/88cm. Tällä hetkellä ajan Radon ZR Race 29" jäykkäperällä, jonka koko on runkokoko 18". Efektiivinen vaakaputki 600mm ja stemmi on 100mm.
Haaveissa on Radon Slide 130 29" täpäri. Kannattaakohan ottaa 18", jossa efektiivinen vaakaputki on 596mm? Vai 20", jossa efektiivinen vaakaputki on 612mm ja lyhyemmällä stemmillä?

----------


## Jenkka

> Henkistä apua tarvitaan pyörän koon arpomiseen. Omat mitat on 183/88cm. Tällä hetkellä ajan Radon ZR Race 29" jäykkäperällä, jonka koko on runkokoko 18". Efektiivinen vaakaputki 600mm ja stemmi on 100mm.
> Haaveissa on Radon Slide 130 29" täpäri. Kannattaakohan ottaa 18", jossa efektiivinen vaakaputki on 596mm? Vai 20", jossa efektiivinen vaakaputki on 612mm ja lyhyemmällä stemmillä?



Tää ajaa kanssa noin samoilla spekseillä 182,5/86,5  radonin 29 koossa 18" ja stemmin olen vaihtanut 100 mm. Ostin lokakuussaGiant 29er anthemin koossa L / ja efektiivinen vaakaputki siinä 615 ja stemmin olen vaihtanut 90mm. En tiedä, tuliko liian iso... Vasta 4 metsälenkkiä takana  ja jotenkin hirvi/ en oo vielä päässyt sinuiksi.  Hissitolppa odottaa paketissa, jos se auttaisi alkuun.. Ei tossa anthemissa muu kuin stand over aika korkea mulle.... Kokeilin siinä myös  M kokoa, mutta tuntui mulle tosi ahtaalta. Mutta nykyisessä radonissa sulla on varmaan satulatolppa aika tapissa ylhäällä?

----------


## Timi

Tässä olen kuukauden ajan varmaan pyöritellyt eri pyöriä, enkä ollut aluksi uskaltaa tilata netistä, mutta noi Radonit on kyllä niin houkuttelevan hintaisia, että taidan sieltä ottaa. 

Nyt olen päätymässä Radon ZR Race 29 6.0:aan, mutta kyseistä fillaria on SRAM/Shimano. Mitä noilla on käytännössä eroa? Olen siis täysi ummikko maastossa, toistaiseksi olen ajanut vain maantietä. Tästä johtuen siis nöösikysymys.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Nyt olen päätymässä Radon ZR Race 29 6.0:aan, mutta kyseistä fillaria on SRAM/Shimano. Mitä noilla on käytännössä eroa?



Ei mitään *käytännön* eroa. Molemmat toimivat ja molempien käyttöön tottuu. 

Uskovaiset valitsevat uskonnon mukaan. Muut ajavat sujuvasti kummallakin.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Voihan noista valita sen, kumman väri miellyttää enempi. Ainakin 2013-mallivuonna valittavina väreinä oli vihree tai musta. Ihan värin  mukaan valitsin ja otin vihreen (SRAM).

----------


## mankeloija

> Tää ajaa kanssa noin samoilla spekseillä 182,5/86,5  radonin 29 koossa 18" ja stemmin olen vaihtanut 100 mm. Ostin lokakuussaGiant 29er anthemin koossa L / ja efektiivinen vaakaputki siinä 615 ja stemmin olen vaihtanut 90mm. En tiedä, tuliko liian iso... Vasta 4 metsälenkkiä takana  ja jotenkin hirvi/ en oo vielä päässyt sinuiksi.  Hissitolppa odottaa paketissa, jos se auttaisi alkuun.. Ei tossa anthemissa muu kuin stand over aika korkea mulle.... Kokeilin siinä myös  M kokoa, mutta tuntui mulle tosi ahtaalta. Mutta nykyisessä radonissa sulla on varmaan satulatolppa aika tapissa ylhäällä?



Kiitoksia kommentista. Juuri noiden samojen asioiden kannsa olen paininut. Nykyisessä ZR Race 18":ssa 400mm satulatolppa on paria senttiä vajaa tapissa. Mutta stand over on jo tuossa ZR 18" 29er sen verran, että pyörä mahtuu juuri ja juuri olemaan alla maassa seistessä niin että ei tarvitse pelätä nyyttien puolesta. Ajoasento on mielestäni oikein hyvä.
Stand over pelottaa hiukan tuossa 20":ssa slide 130 29er:ssa. Tosin vaakaputki näyttää matalammalta kuin anthemissa. Jos ohjaamo on pitkä niin 20" voisi laittaa lyhyemmän stemmin.
18":ssa taas pelottaa se, että hissitolpasta loppuu pituus. Bike-discountin sivuilla ei puhuta mitään tuon hissitolpan pituudesta ja minulle sopisi tuossa koossa vain >400mm. Lisäksi jos ohjaamo onkin ahdas niin en kyllä haluaisi laittaa pidempää kuin 100mm stemmiä maastokäyttöön... Millälailla anthemin M koko oli liian ahdas?

----------


## Jenkka

Eipä mitä... Katselin vielä ton 29 sliden mitoituksen kotosivuilta ja siinähän annetaan 20" kokoiselle standover 800, kun taas Anthemin L-koossa se on ilmoitettu 805mm, mää kyllä väitän, että anthemissa se on lähempänä 820 aikuisten oikeesti, silä mitannut olen täppäämällä runkoon teippimerkin ja käyttämällä vatupassia mitan kanssa. 

No loiva epäilty korkeutta hieman prosariin kaunisteltu. Anthemin M- koossa mulle ei enää mielestäni olis pelkkä stemmin vaihto enää riittänyt... alkoi olemaan toe overlappiä sen verran "käsillä", että setback satulatolppakin olisi tarvittu. Radonin zr 18" koossa ei noita ongelmia kuitenkaan...

----------


## mankeloija

Taidan kallistua tuon 18" sliden puoleen :Hymy:  Tuskin tuossa pahasti metsään menee...

----------


## Mait

> Taidan kallistua tuon 18" sliden puoleen Tuskin tuossa pahasti metsään menee...



Metsäänhän juuri tarkoitus on mennä.  :Vink: 

Itse otin lähes samoilla mitoilla tuon 20" koon. Pyörä matkalla jo tännepäin ja viimeistään alkuviikosta pitäisi olla itsellä. Jotenkin tuo 18" vaikutti ainakin mittojen mukaan itselle turhan pieneltä mutta paha sanoa kokeilematta.

----------


## Jenkka

Laitahan fiiliksiä tulemaan, miten 20 istuu alle?

----------


## Antza44

> Nykyisessä ZR Race 18":ssa 400mm satulatolppa on paria senttiä vajaa tapissa. Mutta stand over on jo tuossa ZR 18" 29er sen verran, että pyörä mahtuu juuri ja juuri olemaan alla maassa seistessä niin että ei tarvitse pelätä nyyttien puolesta.



Mulla sama 180/85 mitoilla. Tuli harrastettua talvi ajelua ihan reilusti metsä poluilla ym. Eikä mullakaan ollut kulkuset vaarassa vaikka välillä oli seilusti upottavaa jalan alla. Kyl 18" kuulostaa aika pieneltä sinulle. 20" 800 Stanover ei ole syy ottaa pienempää mitoillasi. Näissä aika pitkä Reach mitta verrattuna rungon mittoihin. Siitä vois päätellä, että penkki täytyy suhteessa saada kauemmas taakse, kuin Racessa. 18" vois loppua säätö vara taakse päin, kun hissi tolpat on ilman SetBackiä ja sit, jos ei ole 400mm tolpat, ni lyhkäseksi käy.

----------


## snowfake

Itsellä oli ZR Race 29er 5.0 mallia 2012, pituus 180 ja inseami siinä 86 tms. Kyllä se itselle vähän pitkältä tuntui. Olikos noissa Slideissä sit paljonkin eroa zr raceen...

----------


## Antza44

> Itsellä oli ZR Race 29er 5.0 mallia 2012, pituus 180 ja inseami siinä 86 tms. Kyllä se itselle vähän pitkältä tuntui. Olikos noissa Slideissä sit paljonkin eroa zr raceen...



Siis 18" vai? Jos niin miksi et stemmiä lyhentänyt. 16" olisi sinulle, kuin pikku poikien pyörä.

----------


## Jenkka

Mä oon samoilla linjoilla, että 18" kokoinen zr race 29 on mulle (182,5 cm/ 86,5 cm) perfect, mutta jos olisin yhtään isompi karju, niin 20" olis paree... Nyt oon jo siis vaihtanut 100mm stemmin, onhan mulla pitkät kädet tosin.

----------


## slow

Kannatipa taas kahlata koko ketju läpi..
Mihin sen uuden raadon nyt saa mahtumaan? Ja kuka sen maksaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## mankeloija

Ja juuri kun luulin saaneeni koon kohdilleen niin Antza astuu peliin :Hymy:  Ehkä se on sitten kuitenkin tuo 20" slide (Omat mitat oli siis 183/88cm ja tällä hetkellä ajelen ZR Race 29er 18", jossa 100mm stemmi).
En huomioinut ollenkaan tuota, että sliden hissitolpassa ei ole setbackiä. Jos 18" sliden ohjaamo tuntuu yhtään lyhyeltä niin sitä on kyllä ärsyttävä lähteä suurentamaan 120mm stemmillä... Tuo 20" sliden ohjaamon pituus näyttäisi menevän 80mm stemmillä aika samoihin 18" Racen kanssa. Tässä vielä pyörien mitat:


Mutta laitteleppa Mait sitten omia mittojasi ja fiiliksiä miltä 20" slide tuntuu alla kun pyörä saapuu :Hymy:

----------


## Ketkuilija

Mulla mitat ~184/89 ja tuntuu passelilta 20". Mutulla 18" olisi auttamattoman pieni, tuntuu tuo 20" paljon mukavemmalta kuin edellinen 19" jäykkäperä 29.
Klaukkalan suunnalla pääset koeistunnolle halutessa (20" 130 slide)

----------


## lastumaki

ZR Race 29er 7.1 SL 2013 ja Nordic Cab perävaunun parittaminen tuottaa ongelmia. Oiskohan tähän valmista ratkaisua?

----------


## -kivi-

> ZR Race 29er 7.1 SL 2013 ja Nordic Cab perävaunun parittaminen tuottaa ongelmia. Oiskohan tähän valmista ratkaisua?



Mikä on ongelma, onko siinä Burleyn tyyppinen kiinnitysratkaisu, eli sitä ei laitettaisi kiinni akseliin?

----------


## lastumaki

> Mikä on ongelma, onko siinä Burleyn tyyppinen kiinnitysratkaisu, eli sitä ei laitettaisi kiinni akseliin?



Näppään hiomenna kuvat, joista ongelma selviää.

----------


## lastumaki

Hybridiin pyörän kiinnike sopii, kuten pitääkin.


Radonissa akseli on liian paksu ja pikalinkku on tuollaisessa kuopassa. 

Onnistuisikohan kiinnittäminen pidemmällä pikalinkulla, johon läjä prikkoja vai jollain toisella systeemillä?

----------


## Antza44

> Ja juuri kun luulin saaneeni koon kohdilleen niin Antza astuu peliin Ehkä se on sitten kuitenkin tuo 20" slide (Omat mitat oli siis 183/88cm ja tällä hetkellä ajelen ZR Race 29er 18", jossa 100mm stemmi).
> En huomioinut ollenkaan tuota, että sliden hissitolpassa ei ole setbackiä. Jos 18" sliden ohjaamo tuntuu yhtään lyhyeltä niin sitä on kyllä ärsyttävä lähteä suurentamaan 120mm stemmillä... Tuo 20" sliden ohjaamon pituus näyttäisi menevän 80mm stemmillä aika samoihin 18" Racen kanssa. Tässä vielä pyörien mitat:



Noita Reach mittoja, kun tutkailee verrattuna 18" Raceen. Saadaksesi sama etäisyys penkille suhteessa keskiion täytyy 18" slidessä penkki saada 7mm ja 20" 4mm taaemmas kun 18" Racessa. Tai pikkasen enemmän johtuen jyrkemmästä satula putkesta. Tämän tyyppiseen pyörään ei vältämättä kuulukkaan, niin pitkä stemmi, kuin Raceen voi suhteessa ajaa lyhemmällä, kun XC peliä.

----------


## Mait

Radon Slide 130 8.0 tänään Daily dealissa 1699€, nyt alkaa olemaan siinäkin jo hinta kohillaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mait

Pyörä saapui ehjänä perille ja pikainen kokoaminen tehty. Väri näyttää omasta mielestä luonnossa paremmalta mitä tuolla mainoskuvissa.
Testilenkit jäi tänään väliin, ehkä viikonloppuna ehtii kunnolla ajamaan jos vain kelit sallivat.

Ja tuosta kooska kun on ollut puhetta, niin itsellä tuli jo vähän pelko että tuliko nyt tilattua liian suuri sittenkin, mutta tänään kun pyörän sain paketista ulos olikin suuri helpotus, eihän tämä nyt niin isolta näytäkkään.  :Hymy: 

Omat mitat siis n. 183/89, eikä tunnu pyörän päällä istuessa yhtään liian isolta. Onhan tuo standover melko korkea, mutta parin sentin pelivara kriittisiin paikkoihin jää kuitenkin. Tarkempaa analyysia tulee sittenkun pääsee tositoimiin pyörän kanssa.

Säätöpuuhia vielä edessä paljon ja perehtymistä jousituksen säätämiseen yms yms.

----------


## JackOja

> ...ehkä viikonloppuna ehtii kunnolla ajamaan jos vain kelit sallivat.



 :Sekaisin:  Ei uuden pyörän kanssa mitään kelejä katsota. Polkemaan mennään oli mitä tahansa  :No huh!: 

Kuinka pitkä stemmi tuossa on, (kuvassa) näyttää nykymittapuulla aika pitkältä?

----------


## Antza44

Nätti kuin sika pienenä tuossa yllä. Radon ei ole lähtenyt tuohon lyhyiden stemmien ajatukseen vielä, mutta lyhyttähän tuollaiset pyörät suorastaan huutaa.

----------


## mankeloija

Hiano on! Ja värivalintakin meni täysin nappin. Ei muuta kuin heti vaan tositoimiin ja kommenttia perään! Poljettavaksihan pyörät on tehty :Hymy:

----------


## Mait

Viikonloppuna ensipolkasut otettu. Ensihuomio oli että jumantsuikka, tämähän rullaa. Vanhaan 26'' jäykkäperään verrattuna ero oli kyllä kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Samoin tuo kiihtyvyyden tunne oli hieno, pari polkaisua niin oltiin jo vauhdin huumassa.  :Hymy: 

Samoin juuret ja möykyt tuntuivat hävinneen lähes kokonaan kiitos takaiskarin. Erittäin positiivinen vaikutelma jäi ensilenkin jälkeen ja kova polte ajelemaan uudestaan. Vertailukohtaa ei oikein ole muihin vastaaviin pyöriin ole, mutta ei voi olla muuta kuin tyytyväinen sijoitukseen.

20'' runkokoko tuntui oikeinkin sopivalta, ainakin kun ei ole paremmasta tietoa.  :Vink: 

Stemmi taitaa olla 100mm? pitkä tuossa.

E: Kiinanlamppu pitäisi tulla vielä tällä viikolla, joten pääsee myös pimeämmälläkin ajelemaan.

----------


## elasto

> Viikonloppuna ensipolkasut otettu. Ensihuomio oli että jumantsuikka, tämähän rullaa. Vanhaan 26'' jäykkäperään verrattuna ero oli kyllä kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Samoin tuo kiihtyvyyden tunne oli hieno, pari polkaisua niin oltiin jo vauhdin huumassa.



Ihanko tosissaan 29er täpäri kiihtyy paremmin kuin 26" jäykkäperä? Ettei nyt vaan olisi hieman uutuudeen hypetystä mukana tarinassa. Mikä oli edellinen fillari, mitkä kiekot ja mitkä renkaat?

----------


## Mait

> Ihanko tosissaan 29er täpäri kiihtyy paremmin kuin 26" jäykkäperä? Ettei nyt vaan olisi hieman uutuudeen hypetystä mukana tarinassa. Mikä oli edellinen fillari, mitkä kiekot ja mitkä renkaat?



Vanha pyörä oli Trek 6000 vm. 2011. Siinä ei muutenkaan ollut kaikki osat ihan kunnossa, laakereissakin taisi olla häikkää ja vanteetkin oli alkuperäisestä edellisen omistajan toimesta vaihdettu luultavasti vielä alkuperäistä huonompaan. Renkaina oli edeaaä Bontragerin joku ja takana MountainKing I. Eli siis omaan vanhaan pyörään verrattuna en sitä väitä että kiihtyisi paremmin kuin oikeasti tikissä olevat +1000 € jäykkäperät, mutta itselle tämä on jo herkkua.  :Hymy: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## rocus

Tässä on tullut jonkin aikaa nyt pyöriä katseltua ja tätä sivustoa  selailtua ja todennäköisesti valinta ekaksi pyöräksi on jompi kumpi  seuraavista:

RADON ZR Team 26 7.0
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...0.html?mfid=52

RADON ZR Team 26 6.0

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...0.html?mfid=52

Erot näyttäisi olevan (6.0 ensin) :
Fork: Rock Shox XC 28, PopLoc  vs.  Rock Shox Reba RL PushLoc
Brakes: Shimano A-M395, 160/160mm  vs.  Shimano A-M395, 180/160 mm
Bottom bracket: Shimano BBES25  vs.  attached
Hubs:  Shimano rm66  vs.  Deore M615

Ja  kun nuo nimet/mallit ei sano minulle mitään, niin kysymyshän on, että  mitä eroa noilla käytännössä on, ja kummassa on parempi  hinta/laatu-suhde? 6.0:n valitsemalla jäisi tuo 250e varusteisiin.
Noissa ei ilmeisesti tule mitään polkimia mukana?

Edit: Keulojen ero selvisi, ja taisi kipata vaa'an 7.0 puolelle. Näyttäisi Suomestakin vielä löytyvän hyviä tarjouksia eri merkeillä 2013 malleista, niin täytyy nekin käydä vielä läpi ennen ku lähtee Radonia tilailemaan.

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Kauanko BD:lla on kestänyt varastossa olevan Radonin toimitus Suomeen?
Tilaisi postimyntipyörän kun lunta ei näy tulevan.

----------


## maalinni

> Kauanko BD:lla on kestänyt varastossa olevan Radonin toimitus Suomeen?
> Tilaisi postimyntipyörän kun lunta ei näy tulevan.



Pari viikkoa max.

----------


## Ribbe

> Kauanko BD:lla on kestänyt varastossa olevan Radonin toimitus Suomeen?
> Tilaisi postimyntipyörän kun lunta ei näy tulevan.



Neljä pakettia sieltä 2013 tilasin joista kaksi oli pyöriä ja aina viikko tilauksesta paketti oli Oulussa postissa.

----------


## toripolliisi

Pitäisköhän myydä Radon Stage 7.0 täysjousto ja Cube LTD SL 29er vekeen ja ostaa himoitsemani kohde, eli Radon Black Sin 29er/26er  :Hymy:  Tossa pyörässä on mustalla matta värillä sitä jotain! Jotenkin tämä pyörä homma lähtenyt lapasesta, prkl  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## van damme

En nähnyt kun 29" mallin Radonin sivuilla. Odota vuosi ja osta Black Sin 27.5". IMO jos et kisaa niin maastopyörän pitää olla ketterä ja hauska ajaa joten oma valinta olisi ehdottomasti 26" tai 27.5", mutta 26" mallit alkaa muodin myötä olemaan jo vanhaa tekniikkaa ja niiden jälleenmyyntiarvo laskee kovasti. Jo pelkästään tästä syystä 27.5" on fiksumpi valinta.

----------


## mankeloija

Sille se nyt olisi. Radon Slide 130 29" 9.0 päivän pyöränä 2099e. Ja oma rahakirstu ammottaa tyhjyyttään :Irvistys:

----------


## Ketkuilija

Aiemmin viikolla oli 8.0 dailynä 1699e, alkaa olee hinta/laatusuhde kohdillaan. (itsehän maksoin sen 2k kun piti heti saada)

----------


## orc biker

Voisiko joku ystävällinen sielu mitata Radon 29" Racen (18") standover heightin 15 cm satulaputken etureunasta? Ja vaikka matalimmastakin kohdasta? Radonin sivulla on ilmoitettu 785 mm, mutta se tuntuu hurjan korkealta, että mistähän kohdasta se on mitattu.

----------


## Eripura

Nöösinä tulin kirjoitteleen.. Vanha tunnus hukkunut ja viimeksi kirjotellut 2012 cyclo crossin merkeissä jolla ajettu nyt pari vuotta...miinus talviaika. Nyt kuitenkin haluaisin kuntouttaa itseäni pyöräilyn merkeissä myös talvisin ja cyclolla tämä ei luonnistunut alkuunkaan, vaikka loistava pyörä tuo gir's on ollutkin.

Aluksi kerron että olen teknisesti aivan ääliö enkä osaa katsoa muuta kuin suositteluja ja ulkonäköä. Olen nainen 163cm ja aikomukseni on ajaa pyörällä kouluun ja lenkkipoluilla (pururata) salille tai muuten vain lenkkejä. Asfalttiakin matkalta löytyy.

Huonosti olen vielä kerinnyt tutkimaan eri vaihtoehtoja kun olen niin PYÖRÄllä päästäni näistä eri käyttötarkoituksista ja malleista/osista.
Tätä olen kuitenkin himoinnut: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...-lady-6-0.html 

Ulkonäöltään komea ja sen sain selville että minulle sopivi jäykkä peräinen(?) En aja pienillä metsäpoluilla.
Kellään tuosta mitään sanottavaa, onko mun turha ostaa just naisten malli vai voinko huoletta katsoo myös näitä "miesten"?
Sivulta löytyvän laskurin mukaan 17" olisi pituuteeni nähden sopiva koko. Kuitenkin tuo radonin runko melki 10cm pidempi kuin cyclossani, ihmetyttää vain.
Tarvisenko välttämättä nastarenkaat vai pääseekö noilla nykyisillä eteenpäin kaatumatta hiekoitetulla lumisella tiellä?

Muitakin saa ehdottaa tietenkin! Ja kuka nyt viittiikään jotain vastata niin kiitos jo tuhannesti!  :Hymy: 

Budjetti on 600-700€.

----------


## orc biker

> Kellään tuosta mitään sanottavaa, onko mun turha ostaa just naisten malli vai voinko huoletta katsoo myös näitä "miesten"?



Se  riippuu mitoista. Mutta ei sille miesten mallille pitäisi mitään  yleistä estettä olla, kunhan varautuu esim. vaihtamaan kapeamman tangon  (tai mahdollisesti sahaamaan lyhyemmäksi) ja lyhyemmän stemmin. 

Mutta  eihän sinulla tuossa hintaluokassa juuri vaihtoehtoja ole. Seuraava  Radonin malli on 849 €, ellet halua 29eria. Tuo katsomasi naisten malli on 50 € miesten mallia  tyyriimpi, joten jos se tuntuu sopivan paremmin, niin eihän viiden  kympin takia kannata ottaa miesten mallia. Osiltaanhan se on sama pyörä. Tietysti onhan noita muitakin  merkkejä, mutta hyvin harvoin löytyy parempaa laatua samaan hintaan.





> Tarvisenko välttämättä nastarenkaat vai pääseekö noilla nykyisillä eteenpäin kaatumatta hiekoitetulla lumisella tiellä?



Ei niitä välttämättä tarvitse, mutta minä laittaisin, koska a) ehjä  lonkka, ranteet, kyynärpäät, olkapäät ja pää ovat paljon tärkeämpiä kuin se joidenkin  pelkäämä rullaavuuden heikkeneminen b) huonompaa rullaavuutta tasoittaa  se, että voi ajaa kovempaa. Ongelmanahan ei ole lumi, vaan jää, jota  kovin yllättävistäkin paikoista voi löytyä esim. sieltä lumen alta. Eli minä ehdottomasti ottaisin. Kaatuminen tulee pahimmillaan elämän mittaisesti kalliiksi. Mutta onhan se nähty, että ihmisillä on kovin erilaisia prioriteetteja.

----------


## Eripura

> Se  riippuu mitoista. Mutta ei sille miesten mallille pitäisi mitään  yleistä estettä olla, kunhan varautuu esim. vaihtamaan kapeamman tangon  (tai mahdollisesti sahaamaan lyhyemmäksi) ja lyhyemmän stemmin. 
> 
> Mutta  eihän sinulla tuossa hintaluokassa juuri vaihtoehtoja ole. Seuraava  Radonin malli on 849 €, ellet halua 29eria. Tuo katsomasi naisten malli on 50 € miesten mallia  tyyriimpi, joten jos se tuntuu sopivan paremmin, niin eihän viiden  kympin takia kannata ottaa miesten mallia. Osiltaanhan se on sama pyörä. Tietysti onhan noita muitakin  merkkejä, mutta hyvin harvoin löytyy parempaa laatua samaan hintaan.



Arvasin että jotain tuollaista pitäisi alkaa askarteleen ja mieluummin ostan suoraan pyörän jolle ei tarvitse tehdä mitään muutoksia. 
Eli taidan päätyä tuohon lady-malliin, kunhan osaisin mitoittaa itselleni sopivan. Oman cyclocrossin runko vastaisi tuon radonin 15" kokoa mutta jostain foorumilta luin että 160cm naiselle oli sopinut paremmin 17". Hitsi kun löytyisi jostain joku jonka zr ladya voisin testata :/

Vielä varmistaen onko tuo "hardtail"?

----------


## Kossu

Moni ajelee cyclocrossilla ympäri vuoden, joten kiinnostaisi tietää mikä siinä ei luonnistu. Onko sulla talvirenkaat?

Vaimo on suunnilleen saman kokoinen ja hänelle hommattiin ekaksi maasturiksi Commencal tuolta http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBS...ItmID=12500011

----------


## Eripura

> Moni ajelee cyclocrossilla ympäri vuoden, joten kiinnostaisi tietää mikä siinä ei luonnistu. Onko sulla talvirenkaat?
> 
> Vaimo on suunnilleen saman kokoinen ja hänelle hommattiin ekaksi maasturiksi Commencal tuolta http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBS...ItmID=12500011



Tuohonkin malliin törmäsin. Gir'ssissäni ei ole talvirenkaita. Olen toki yrittänyt soittaa myymälään mistä pyörän ostin että löytyisikö heiltä kiekkoja, mutten ole vielä saanut vastausta. En ole nyt tekemässä lähiaikoina päätöksiä kun en ole saanut vielä rahoja kasaan. En ole nähnyt liikenteessä montaakaan cycloa tähän aikaan vuodesta, mutta kai se yhtälailla silläkin luonnistuu(?) Omassani on niin kaposet ja kuviottomat renkaat että hirvittää ajaa soralla.

----------


## orc biker

> Gir'ssissäni ei ole talvirenkaita. Olen toki yrittänyt soittaa myymälään mistä pyörän ostin että löytyisikö heiltä kiekkoja, mutten ole vielä saanut vastausta. En ole nyt tekemässä lähiaikoina päätöksiä kun en ole saanut vielä rahoja kasaan. En ole nähnyt liikenteessä montaakaan cycloa tähän aikaan vuodesta, mutta kai se yhtälailla silläkin luonnistuu(?) Omassani on niin kaposet ja kuviottomat renkaat että hirvittää ajaa soralla.



Älä kysy kiekkoja, kysy renkaita. Ellet sitten tosiaan ajatellut vältellä renkaanvaihtoa kahdesti vuoteen? Katso renkaita esim. Rose, Bike24, Bike-discount yms., niin johan alkaa löytyä. Kyllähän crossariin pitäisi mahtua jonkinlaiset talvikumit alle. Jos tuo on ainoa syy, niin ehkä et tarvitse uutta pyörää. Toki meneehän maasturi leveillä kumeilla talvella paremmin lumessa ja on ketterämpi hallita, jos tarvitsee kikkailla, mutta selvitä ensin, minkä kokoista rengasta tuohon pyörääsi mahtuu, niin minä luulen, että ongelma voisi ratketa silläkin tavoin ja paljon edullisemmin.

Mitä tuohon maasturin kokoon tulee, niin en oikein osaa sanoa. Ihan fiiliksellä heitän, että 16" voisi olla sinulle sopiva. Se ei tietenkään kovin paljon auta valitsemaan tässä tapauksessa.

----------


## Antza44

> Eli taidan päätyä tuohon lady-malliin, kunhan osaisin mitoittaa itselleni sopivan.



Kovaperä on. Sokkona jos pitäs koko ottaa 163cm pitkälle niin, kallistusin 17" Radonin ladyssä. Kyl toi 15" on aika pienille naisille. Molemmat koot luultavasti stemmin vaihdolla saa kohdalleen. Nykyään suositaan mielummin lyhyttä stemmiä. Tuolla tarkemmat geometria kuvat mistä selviää stand over korkeudetkin http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...891_.htm#geo17 muista sitten, että tuuma koot ei ole vertailu kelpoisia eri valmistajien ja mallien välillä. Efektiivinen vaakaputken pituus ja reach arvot tärkeämpi verrata koon valinnassa. Sinuna suuntaisin Cyclon keulan kohti R-Tech :iä ja kävisin kokeilemassa Cuben valikoimasta vastaavaa, että pääsisin koosta jyvälle ja sit tilaisin tai ostasin sieltä, jos sais tingattua lähelle saksan hintaa.

Ettei kävis liian helpoksi, niin kannattaa antaa 29er:älle pieni ajatus. Kyllä se talvi pöpperössä kuljettaa pientäkin kuskia helpommin. keulakin olis parempi. Ainoa on tuo haara koskeus??? Sarvet samat. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...n.html?mfid=52

----------


## orc biker

> Sarvet samat.



On kyllä naisten pyöräksi ihan järjettömän leveä tanko. IMO. Minä itse ajan 63 senttisellä tangolla ja on kuitenkin aika reilusti leveämmät hartiat ja pidemmät kädet kuin pienehköllä naisella.

----------


## Antza44

> On kyllä naisten pyöräksi ihan järjettömän leveä tanko. IMO. Minä itse ajan 63 senttisellä tangolla ja on kuitenkin aika reilusti leveämmät hartiat ja pidemmät kädet kuin pienehköllä naisella.



En ottanutkaan kantaa siihen, että onko liian leveät naiselle, vaan totesin, että Team29 on samat, kuin ladyssä 685.

----------


## orc biker

> En ottanutkaan kantaa siihen, että onko liian leveät naiselle, vaan totesin, että Team29 on samat, kuin ladyssä 685.



En sanonut, että otit kantaa. Totesin vain asian kertomasi faktan pohjalta. Minä olisin odottanut, että naisten mallissa on kapeampi tanko. Nykymuoti suosii leveitä tankoja, mutta silti naisen hartioille ja lyhyille käsille en ottaisi samaa kuin miehen.

----------


## IncBuff

Maasturin tangossa hartioiden leveydellä ei kyllä hirveästi ole väliä. Leveä tanko on maastossa kyllä huomattavasti parempi. Kapoinen menee jos ajelee vain hiekkateitä sun muita.

----------


## vuohi

Saa sitä tankoa aina rautasahalla kavennettua, jos on tarvetta. Voi olla ihan sopivakin tuollaisenaan, vaimolla on täpärissä 700mm leveä tanko ja hän on ainakin ihan tyytyväinen siihen.

----------


## orc biker

> Maasturin tangossa hartioiden leveydellä ei kyllä hirveästi ole väliä. Leveä tanko on maastossa kyllä huomattavasti parempi. Kapoinen menee jos ajelee vain hiekkateitä sun muita.



Mietihän vähän sitä oteleveyttä. Hyvä leveys ei ole sama aivan erikokoisille ihmisille. Toisen leveä on toiselle älyttömän leveä. Toisen sopivan leveä on toiselle kapea. Jne. Lyhyellä naisella on lyhyet kädet ja kapeat hartiat. Et sinä varmasti laita miesten pyörän tankoa lastenkaan pyörään, vaikka miten olisi penska lähdössä maastoon krossailemaan.

----------


## IncBuff

Mieti sinä sitä miten backsweep ja tangon pituus vaikuttaa ajoasentoon. 685mm on nykystandardeilla kapeahko miesten maastopyörän tangoksi.

----------


## orc biker

> Mieti sinä sitä miten backsweep ja tangon pituus vaikuttaa ajoasentoon. 685mm on nykystandardeilla kapeahko miesten maastopyörän tangoksi.



Okei, sinusta on hyvä juttu, että jokaisella on saman levyinen tanko, oli pituutta sitten 150-200 cm. Mitäpä sitä soveltamaan nykymuodin mukaista tuotteiden kustomointia. Palataan kunnon massatuotantoon. One size fits all.

Todellakin nuo vaikuttavat, mutta miten ne tukevat sinun argumenttiasi? Nehän on tässä tapauksessa vakioitu. Ihminen muuttuu, mutta ne eivät. Mitenkäs se vaikuttaa ajoasentoon, jos ei sitä muuttavasti (josta seuraa, että jollekin ei väistämättä sovi niin hyvin)?

----------


## sakuvaan

> Okei, sinusta on hyvä juttu, että jokaisella on saman levyinen tanko, oli pituutta sitten 150-200 cm. Mitäpä sitä soveltamaan nykymuodin mukaista tuotteiden kustomointia. Palataan kunnon massatuotantoon. One size fits all.
> 
> Todellakin nuo vaikuttavat, mutta miten ne tukevat sinun argumenttiasi? Nehän on tässä tapauksessa vakioitu. Ihminen muuttuu, mutta ne eivät. Mitenkäs se vaikuttaa ajoasentoon, jos ei sitä muuttavasti (josta seuraa, että jollekin ei väistämättä sovi niin hyvin)?



174 cm pätkä, kapeat hartiat ja ajan 700mm stonglla ja kokeilen nyt 760mm tankoa, ei oo ees kovin paha tuo 760mm leveä tanko.

----------


## orc biker

> 174 cm pätkä, kapeat hartiat ja ajan 700mm stonglla ja kokeilen nyt 760mm tankoa, ei oo ees kovin paha tuo 760mm leveä tanko.



Ja ajatuksesi oli, että kun se sopii sinulle, niin se sopii kaikille?

----------


## mankeloija

> Voisiko joku ystävällinen sielu mitata Radon 29" Racen (18") standover heightin 15 cm satulaputken etureunasta? Ja vaikka matalimmastakin kohdasta? Radonin sivulla on ilmoitettu 785 mm, mutta se tuntuu hurjan korkealta, että mistähän kohdasta se on mitattu.



Tässä ystävällinen sielu :Hymy:  Ensimmäisestä kuvasta näet mittauskohdan. Mittanauhan pää on satulaputken pinnassa. Renkaina 2,25" ice spiker prot (jos niillä nyt on mittaukseen merkitystä):

----------


## orc biker

> Tässä ystävällinen sielu Ensimmäisestä kuvasta näet mittauskohdan. Mittanauhan pää on satulaputken pinnassa. Renkaina 2,25" ice spiker prot (jos niillä nyt on mittaukseen merkitystä):



Kiitos tosi paljon! Tuosta on paljon apua. Eikä tuo onneksi ole ihan niin korkea kuin pelkäsin tuosta Radonin ilmoittamasta mitasta. Kerrotko vielä, minkä vuoden malli tuo on? Vai liekö noissa edes tullut muutoksia geometriaan?

----------


## mankeloija

Pyörä on viime vuoden mallia ja runko näyttää pysyneen täysin samoissa mitoissa. Tuossa "printscreen":

----------


## IncBuff

> Okei, sinusta on hyvä juttu, että jokaisella on saman levyinen tanko, oli pituutta sitten 150-200 cm. Mitäpä sitä soveltamaan nykymuodin mukaista tuotteiden kustomointia. Palataan kunnon massatuotantoon. One size fits all.



En kyllä näin väittänyt vaan yritin lähinnä kertoa että se 685mm tanko ei ole automaattisesti liian leveä edes naiselle kuten sinun mielestäsi vaikuttaa olevan koska itse ajat kapeammalla tangolla... No ihan miten vaan.

----------


## orc biker

> En kyllä näin väittänyt vaan yritin lähinnä kertoa että se 685mm tanko ei ole automaattisesti liian leveä edes naiselle kuten sinun mielestäsi vaikuttaa olevan koska itse ajat kapeammalla tangolla... No ihan miten vaan.



Ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä, millä minä ajan. En minä sen perusteella tässä tehnyt mitään johtopäätöksiä. Mutta sillä on, että kun on sama tanko miesten ja naisten mallissa, niin jollekin se väistämättä käy huonommin, koska miesten ja naisten mitat ovat niin erilaiset. Eikä se ole pelkästään sukupuolesta kiinni, vaan onhan noita pituuseroja muutenkin. Yksilöllistähän se on lopulta, mutta keskimäärin jommalle kummalle sukupuolelle se ei ole niin hyvä kuin toiselle. Epäilen, että naisille ei keskimäärin sovi niin hyvin, koska suurin osa pyöristä on tarkoitettu miehille, koska miehet ovat selvästi suurempi ostajaryhmä. Mutta tämä varmaan riittää tästä aiheesta.

----------


## orc biker

> Pyörä on viime vuoden mallia ja runko näyttää pysyneen täysin samoissa mitoissa. Tuossa "printscreen":



Alright! Näyttää tosiaan ihan samalta. Haarukka tosin taitaa olla spacerin verran pidempi tuossa vanhassa, mutta runko on ihan sama.

----------


## mankeloija

Näköjään tuohon omaan pyörään on spaceri eksynyt kokoamisvaiheessa jostain. Ei sitä kyllä vuoden 2013 mainoskuvassa näy. Ei näy vuoden 2014 kuvassakaan eli sellainen saattaa olla tai sitten ei :Hymy:  Alla vuoden 2013 mainoskuva. Valitettavasti en löytänyt isompaa kuvaa...

----------


## Eripura

Syntypä tästä paska myrsky. Mutta otan kantaa että TOTTA, on leveä tanko tossa lady-mallissa. Omassa CC:ssä on ote leveys n. 40-45cm riippuen pysty vai vaaka. Tuo 68cm tuntuu jo leveältä... Mutta sain yhteyden erääseen naiseen joka on 168cm ja omistaa 5.0 mallin ja 17". Kehui ja oli vaihtanut stemmin lyhyemmäksi, eli taidan itse kallistua nyt tuohon 15", ja vaihdan stemmiä jos tarpeen myöhemmin. CCssäni on 1-2cm heitoilla täysin samat mitat kuin tuossa 15 tuumaisessa ladyssä.

Eli näin saadaan tämä päätökseen, mutta vielä kysyisin suosituksia ja yhteensopivuutta polkimiin ja nastarenkaisiin. Polkimissa haen lukkoja ja toisella puolella olisi tavalliselle kengälle paikka.

Laitan tilauksen huomen illalla niin pääsen kenties ajeleen  jo hiihtolomalla.

----------


## telliv

> Näköjään tuohon omaan pyörään on spaceri eksynyt kokoamisvaiheessa jostain. Ei sitä kyllä vuoden 2013 mainoskuvassa näy. Ei näy vuoden 2014 kuvassakaan eli sellainen saattaa olla tai sitten ei Alla vuoden 2013 mainoskuva. Valitettavasti en löytänyt isompaa kuvaa...



Mitä isompi runko niin sitä enemmän vastinetta rahalle  :Sekaisin: . Noissa omissa kulkineissa on useimmiten ollut se 1-2 spaceria lisää vrt. mainoskuviin  :Irvistys: .

----------


## orc biker

> Polkimissa haen lukkoja ja toisella puolella olisi tavalliselle kengälle paikka.



Shimano M324.

----------


## Antza44

Siitä Eripuralle piikkarit mukaan tilaukseen. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k10...y-folding.html

----------


## orc biker

> Mitä isompi runko niin sitä enemmän vastinetta rahalle . Noissa omissa kulkineissa on useimmiten ollut se 1-2 spaceria lisää vrt. mainoskuviin .



Minua ärsyttää, että monissa pyörissä vedetään haarukan putki niin lyhyeksi. Esim. stemmin päällä yksi spaceri ei haittaisi mitään, stemmikin kiinnittyisi vain vahvemmin (kun ei tulisi yhtään ylitse), mutta toisaalta halukkaille olisi vähän pelivaraa korottaa ohjausta. Ja yleensäkin on pikkaisen helpompi lyhentää sitä putkea tarvittaessa kuin jatkaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Eripura

> Siitä Eripuralle piikkarit mukaan tilaukseen. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k10...y-folding.html



Kiitos orc_biker. Mites on noiden renkaiden vaihto, mitä otettava huomioon? Onnistuuko nöösiltä vai joutaako vienti huoltoon? Ja hömppä kysymys myydäänkö noita yksittäin eli ostettava kaksi kpl?

----------


## orc biker

> Kiitos orc_biker. Mites on noiden renkaiden vaihto, mitä otettava huomioon? Onnistuuko nöösiltä vai joutaako vienti huoltoon? Ja hömppä kysymys myydäänkö noita yksittäin eli ostettava kaksi kpl?



Onnistuu. Suosittelen katsomaan ennen vaihtamista tämän videon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XUFVrl0UT4 Ehkä haluat ottaa varmuudeksi pari rengasmuovia, niin voi säästellä sormenpäitä, jos on tiukka tapaus. Mutta mieluummin tietysti ilman. Renkaita myydään kappaleittain, jos ei muuta mainita.

Niin, tuolla videolla on se kaikista hankalin tapaus. Mutta tuota tekniikkaa kannattaa käyttää löysemmilläkin renkailla, eikä silloin tarvita mitään kiristyssiteitä.

----------


## Eripura

> Onnistuu. Suosittelen katsomaan ennen vaihtamista tämän videon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XUFVrl0UT4 Ehkä haluat ottaa varmuudeksi pari rengasmuovia, niin voi säästellä sormenpäitä, jos on tiukka tapaus. Mutta mieluummin tietysti ilman. Renkaita myydään kappaleittain, jos ei muuta mainita.



Rengasmuovi? Onko noiden takarenkaiden poisto ydinfysiikkaa kun sinne on asennettu rattaat ja vaihteet?

----------


## orc biker

> Rengasmuovi? Onko noiden takarenkaiden poisto ydinfysiikkaa kun sinne on asennettu rattaat ja vaihteet?



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k62...-set-tl-1.html

Ei se ole vaikeaa. Irrotetaan pikalinkku ja vedetään pyörä pois. Jos menee sormi suuhun, niin Youtubesta "change bike tire" tai jotain vastaavaa.

----------


## Eripura

mahtaako noi piikkarit http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k10...y-folding.html 
mennä tähän radon zr lady 6.0 :aan http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...-lady-6-0.html

26" renkaat ja ladyssä 24" vanteet (anteeks jos idioottimainen kysymys...)

----------


## orc biker

> 26" renkaat ja ladyssä 24" vanteet (anteeks jos idioottimainen kysymys...)



No ei hitossa ole 24"  :Hymy:  Se on pelkkä mallinimi: http://www.alexrims.com/product_deta...cat2=21&pid=67

2,35", olettaisin, että ne mahtuvat. Joku Radonien kanssa pelannut voi varmasti sanoa sen varmuudella.

----------


## Eripura

> No ei hitossa ole 24"  Se on pelkkä mallinimi: http://www.alexrims.com/product_deta...cat2=21&pid=67



no voi paska miten hämäävää  :Leveä hymy: 
Vertailin hieman että 7.0 mallissa olis paljon parempi keula kuin 6.0. arvoltaan puolet kalliimpikin rockshox. 6.0 vain viehättää simppeli väritys ja tuo pinkkiys ei oikein imartele. Kuinkahan helppoja kohteita noi rungot on maalata?

----------


## Marsusram

http://www.alexrims.com/product_deta...cat2=21&pid=67
Yleensä vanteiden mallinumerossa näkyvä numerosarja kertoo vanteen leveyden. 
Vannekoko edelleen 26" valmistajan sivuilla

----------


## AxHu

> 2,35", olettaisin, että ne mahtuvat. Joku Radonien kanssa pelannut voi varmasti sanoa sen varmuudella.



Mahtunee Lady -malliin, kun ZR Racen raamiinkin menee heittämällä. Vähän tiukempaa oli vaimon täpärin (Cube AMS 110) takahaarukassa, mutta 2,35" Ice-Spikeri meni siihenkin helposti.

----------


## devon

> Ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä, millä minä ajan. En minä sen perusteella tässä tehnyt mitään johtopäätöksiä. Mutta sillä on, että kun on sama tanko miesten ja naisten mallissa, niin jollekin se väistämättä käy huonommin, koska miesten ja naisten mitat ovat niin erilaiset. Eikä se ole pelkästään sukupuolesta kiinni, vaan onhan noita pituuseroja muutenkin. Yksilöllistähän se on lopulta, mutta keskimäärin jommalle kummalle sukupuolelle se ei ole niin hyvä kuin toiselle. Epäilen, että naisille ei keskimäärin sovi niin hyvin, koska suurin osa pyöristä on tarkoitettu miehille, koska miehet ovat selvästi suurempi ostajaryhmä. Mutta tämä varmaan riittää tästä aiheesta.



Kommentoin tähän, koska ajan Radonin täpärillä, olen nainen, olen lyhyt (159 cm) ja pyörässäni on leveä tanko: minulla on 700 mm tanko ja pidän siitä todella paljon, 20 cm pidempi mieheni vaihtoi Radoninsa samanlevyisen tangon kapeampaan, koska ei sopeutunut noin leveään. Eli on ehkä enemmän makukysymys kuin suoraan mitoista kiinni. Itse koen pyörän olevan helpommin hallittava leveämmällä tangolla, enkä ole kokenut tangon olevan liian leveä hartioilleni, vaikken ole harteikas.

----------


## Eripura

> Kommentoin tähän, koska ajan Radonin täpärillä.



Mikä malli tämä on, täpäri? 

Edelleen poukoilen 6.0 ja 7.0 välillä. koko on jo tiedossa, 15". Kävin pyöräkaupassa kokeilemassa samoissa koissa olevaa cubea ja sen tanko oli jotain 690mm ja tuntui oikein hyvälle! Todella erilaista kun ajanut kippurasarvisella 2-vuotta. Ja olen mielestäni itse harteikas nainen (salil eka..)  niin se vielä korosti tuota asentoa.

Nyt kuitenkin kun en todellakaan ala ajamaan kilpaa tai vaikeissa maastoissa mietin tarvitsenko välttämättä parempaa haarukkaa joka tuossa 7.0 olisi: Rock Shox 30 Gold SA. Arvoltaan yli 200e kalliimpi kuin 6.0: Rock Shox XC 28.

Olen maalaus-alalla ja saisin toki tuon 7.0 maalauttavaksi kun ei väri mitenkään ole nätti omaan silmään. Olisi se melkein kilon kevyempikin, joka olisi hyvä kun kuljettaisin pyörää 3krs. rapussa ilman hissiä ylös alas päivittäin. 

valintoja valintoja..

----------


## orc biker

> Mikä malli tämä on, täpäri?



Määrittämäsi hintaluokan ulkopuolella vähintään tuplaten. Täysjousitettu, eli joustoa löytyy edessä ja takana.





> Nyt kuitenkin kun en todellakaan ala ajamaan kilpaa tai vaikeissa maastoissa mietin tarvitsenko välttämättä parempaa haarukkaa joka tuossa 7.0 olisi: Rock Shox 30 Gold SA.




Et. Se on hyvin yksinkertaista. En usko, että huomaat ajossa mitään olennaista eroa. Itse asiassa jousi voi tuntua ilmaa paremmalta. Ilmajousituksen etuina on sitten erityisesti keveys ja säädettävyys. Mutta jos sain oikean kuvan käyttötarkoituksesta, niin ei tuolla ole mitään olennaista eroa, vaan huristelet ihan yhtä tyytyväisenä kummallakin.





> Olen maalaus-alalla ja saisin toki tuon 7.0 maalauttavaksi kun ei väri mitenkään ole nätti omaan silmään. Olisi se melkein kilon kevyempikin, joka olisi hyvä kun kuljettaisin pyörää 3krs. rapussa ilman hissiä ylös alas päivittäin.




Painoero tulee lähes täysin siitä haarukasta. Mitähän tuohon nyt sanoisi? Onhan se kevyempi nostella. Se onkin ainoa, missä tuollaisen painoeron käytännössä huomaa. Jos tuo väri ei ole ongelma, niin sanoisin, että ota kalliimpi. Ei se hintaerotus tunnu käyttövuosille jaettuna missään. Onpahan kevyempi nostella. Värinhän voi ajatella niinkin, että se tarjoaa sinulle mahdollisuuden tehdä pyörästä persoonallinen, jos kerran tuunaus oikeasti onnistuu.

----------


## Antza44

> Olen maalaus-alalla ja saisin toki tuon 7.0 maalauttavaksi kun ei väri mitenkään ole nätti omaan silmään.



 Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että jos meinaat pyörän maalata, niin joudut irrottamaan siitä kaikki osat, jos tangon lyhennys ja renkaan vaihtokin on hakusessa, niin kannattaa varmaan maalaushaaveet unohtaa.

----------


## orc biker

> Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että jos meinaat pyörän maalata, niin joudut irrottamaan siitä kaikki osat, jos tangon lyhennys ja renkaan vaihtokin on hakusessa, niin kannattaa varmaan maalaushaaveet unohtaa.



Kyllä siitä varmasti jotain pitää irrottaa, tosin kai niitä osia voi teipatakin piiloon. Itse asiassa olen lopulta sitä mieltä, että hänen kannattaa ottaa se halvempi. On se helvetillistä maalata sitä, jos kukaan ei ole perehtynyt pyörän kasaamiseen ja säätämiseen. Pelkkä maalaustaito ei oikein riitä. Se on suoraan mieleisemmän värinen ja sillä haarukalla ei ole yhtään mitään väliä noissa ajoissa. Jousihaarukkana se voi myös olla vähemmän huoltoa kaipaava ja ongelmattomampi talvella.

----------


## Eripura

Tämä selvä. halvempi lähtee tilaukseen, piikkarit, polkimet ja lokarit  :Hymy:  Liikenteessä nähdään!

----------


## Lähde

Kumpi koko 16 vai 18"? olen 173cm pitkä ja inseam 79cm. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10...in-29-8-0.html
Olen jo omistannut Radon zr race 7.0 koko oli 16" ja tuntui ihan hyvältä.http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...ce-29-7-0.html
Katselin vain koko taulukkoa että black sin on pykälää isompi kuin race malli, joten epäilen että 18" on liian iso

----------


## Antza44

Nyt irtois 9.0 Slide Usa alle 2K€ ja Black Sin 8.0 1599€.

----------


## Antza44

> Kumpi koko 16 vai 18"? olen 173cm pitkä ja inseam 79cm. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10...in-29-8-0.html
> Olen jo omistannut Radon zr race 7.0 koko oli 16" ja tuntui ihan hyvältä.http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...ce-29-7-0.html
> Katselin vain koko taulukkoa että black sin on pykälää isompi kuin race malli, joten epäilen että 18" on liian iso



No iso on, et varmaan ottas edes 18" Racesta ja Black Sin 18" on viel isompi. Nyt on ainakin hinta kohillaan.

----------


## Lähde

16" Black sin tilattu, taitaa kummiskin mennä vaimolle uudeksi fillariksi, joskin voihan tuolla itsekkin ajella. Voimansiirto muokkaus 1×10 systeemiin otti takapakkia, kun huomasin kampien pulttijaon olevan 96mm. Tohon olis vaan niin hyvin sopinnut vihreä 30 nw ratas. No taitaa nämä kammet mennä edukkaasti myyntiin.

----------


## Mait

> Nyt irtois 9.0 Slide Usa alle 2K€ ja Black Sin 8.0 1599€.



Slide näkyy olevan myös toisessa värissä samaan hintaan. On kyllä hinta/palikka-suhde mielestäni enemmän kun kohdillaan. Itse ostin kyseisen pyörän samaan hintaan daily dealista ja nyt näkyy olleen jo jonkin aikaa tuohon hintaan myynnissä. 

Ei ole varmaan lähtenyt myynti käyntiin oletettavasti kun noinkin paljon annetssn alennusta eikä tuo mielestäni ovh hinnallakaan ole erityisen kallis. :O

----------


## IncBuff

Minkä mittainen stemmi tuossa Slidessä on vakiona?

----------


## stumpe

Oliskoos ollu 10cm, niin muistan lukeneeni.

Mutta noiden 9.0 sliden väritykset ei kauhean onnistuneita mielestäni. Musta/oranssi ja musta/vihreä ihan ok. Jotenkin vähän levoton toi USA, ja eihän noita voi ostaa ku jenkit, ja valkoinen ei taida enään (ennen kyllä) olla suosiossa pyörien suhteen.

----------


## Tomsson

Olen odotellut mattamustaa 8.0 slideä aleen, mutta ei tunnu tulevan. 9.0 kovassa diilissä nyt joten tänään käydään kovaa kamppailua kelpaako tuollainen mustaoranssi joulukuusi  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

On tuossa 9.0:ssa sen verran noheva osakattaus tuohon rahaan jo niiden takia kannattais melkein ostaa ja vaihtaa runko mieleiseen.

----------


## Antza44

Järkyttävän pitkää stemmiä laittavat 130 Slideihin. Kyl All Mountainiin kuuluu lyhempi mielestäni. Mites 130 perä antaa periksi putkelta runtattaessa? Pitääkö Boost valve perän keinumisen kurissa 130 Sliden perän kanssa? Löytyyhän 9.0 molemmista iskaresta adjust säätö traili asentoon, niin kuin mainostavat? Ootteko punnannu pitääkö toi 13.2kg paikkaansa 9.0 mallissa?

----------


## Mait

100mm stemmi tuossa on jos nyt oikein mittasin. Olen miettinyt jos vaihtaisi hieman lyhemmän testimielessä. Ensimmäinen täpäri itsellä niin en osaa sanoa tuosta perästä mitään.  :Hymy:  Adjust säätö löytyy trail asennosta niinkuin mainostetaan.

Painoa tuolla omalle 20" runkokoolla oli muistaakseni 13,6-13.7 kiloa polkimilla jotka ovat sen 400g.

----------


## Invisigoth

Slide 130 29" 9.0 rupesi sattumalta kiinnostamaan tänään.. Tällä hetkellä pähkäilen runkokoon kanssa. Pituutta on 181cm ja inseam on sukkasillaan noin 81,5cm. Nykyisen 26" täpärin (runko 50cm Viper Freeplay) efektiivinen vaakaputki 600mm, standover korkeus on noin 78-79cm matalimmasta kohdasta. Antakaapas kommentteja, kumpi koko, 18" vai 20" olisi sopiva. Ite olisin tällä hetkellä 20" kannalla.

----------


## orc biker

> Slide 130 29" 9.0 rupesi sattumalta kiinnostamaan tänään.. Tällä hetkellä pähkäilen runkokoon kanssa. Pituutta on 181cm ja inseam on sukkasillaan noin 81,5cm. Nykyisen 26" täpärin (runko 50cm Viper Freeplay) efektiivinen vaakaputki 600mm, standover korkeus on noin 78-79cm matalimmasta kohdasta. Antakaapas kommentteja, kumpi koko, 18" vai 20" olisi sopiva. Ite olisin tällä hetkellä 20" kannalla.



Minusta kuulostaisi enemmän 18":lta. Sama efektiivinen vaakaputki kuin vanhassasi ja standover matalampi, mikä on minusta aina parempi. Mutta en tiedä. Annan kuitenkin ääneni 18":lle.

----------


## Invisigoth

Kiitos kommentista. Kävin vielä tekemässä tarkistusmittauksia ja vaakaputken pituus on itseasiassa lähempänä 610mm kuin 600 mm. Nykyisessä rungossa 80 cm standover korkeus on noin 19,5 cm päässä satulaputken reunasta. Voisiko joku 20" Slide 130 29" omistaja mitata missä kohtaa satulaputken reunasta mitattuna vaakaputkea ilmoitettu 80 cm standover on? Ja jos vielä joku 18" Sliden omistaja voisi mitata saman 80cm standover korkeuden kohdan.

----------


## Jari Iisakkala

Mulla on 22" rungolla tän vuoden Slide 130 ja se vaakaputken matalin kohta (80cm) on n 13 cm päässä tolpan keskikohdasta.

----------


## Invisigoth

Kiitos. Radon ilmoittaa 22" rungolle standoveriksi näköjään 82,3cm. Mittasitko tuon matalimman kohdan korkeudeksi 80cm?

----------


## Jari Iisakkala

Juu, mittasin siitä missä vaakaputki tekee mutkan alaspäin, eli matalin kohta. Katsoin Radonin geometria-kuvaa ja sen perusteella tuo mitta ei ole otettu matalimmasta kohdasta, vaan jonkun verran sen etupuolelta. Se on kaiketi empiirisen tutkimuksen tulos siitä, missä kohtaa kassit kajahtaa tankoon.

----------


## Invisigoth

Jees, tuota minä itsekin ajattelin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Slide 130 29" 9.0 rupesi sattumalta kiinnostamaan tänään.. Tällä hetkellä pähkäilen runkokoon kanssa. Pituutta on 181cm ja inseam on sukkasillaan noin 81,5cm. Nykyisen 26" täpärin (runko 50cm Viper Freeplay) efektiivinen vaakaputki 600mm, standover korkeus on noin 78-79cm matalimmasta kohdasta. Antakaapas kommentteja, kumpi koko, 18" vai 20" olisi sopiva. Ite olisin tällä hetkellä 20" kannalla.



Itse 180,5 ja inseam 85 ja olttasin 20". Sinun inseami mitta kuulostaa aika pieneltä tai sit on vaan lyhkäset kintut. Onhan kirja ym ollut kunnolla haaruksissa mitattaessa?

----------


## Invisigoth

Joo-o.. Tuli nähtävästi huonosti mitattua tällä kertaa. Kaivoin sähköpostin syövereistä reilun parin vuoden takaa competitivecyclist.comin Fit Calculatorin raportin ja siihen olin merkinnyt inseamiksi 86. Silloin antamillani mitoilla samainen laskuri antaa maastopyörän standoveriksi 81.5-83.3cm ja efektiivisen vaakaputken mitaksi 589mm-599mm. Oiskohan se sitten tuo 20" ja stemmiä vähän lyhyemmäksi..

----------


## Antza44

No se on meikäläisten kokosilla aikalailla maku-asia ottaako 18" vai 20". Ise laittasi tuohon 20" jonkun 60mm stemmin, et sais pyörään tyyliin sopivan ohjauksen.

----------


## Invisigoth

Onko muuten noissa Sliden X0 Trail jarruissa vinkumisongelmaa? Netistä löytyy jonkin verran viestejä, että joissain rungoissa ne pitävät aika pahaa ääntä takajarruna.

----------


## Mait

> Onko muuten noissa Sliden X0 Trail jarruissa vinkumisongelmaa? Netistä löytyy jonkin verran viestejä, että joissain rungoissa ne pitävät aika pahaa ääntä takajarruna.



Ei ainakaan mitään hirveää vinkumiskonserttia ole jarrut minulla pitäneet. Eikös se kuitenkin ihan normaalia märällä kelillä ajellessa että pientä ääntä saattaa kuulua välillä? 

Eli itse olen ainakin ollut jarruihinkin erittäin tyytyväinen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jari Iisakkala

Jos vähänkään isompi porukka on metsässä samaan aikaan, lähtee sieltä sellainen meteli jarruista että kuuluu naapuripitäjään asti

----------


## skrank

Arvontalaulu raikaa. 188cm, inseam jotain 91cm. Onkohan Radonin slide 130 29:stä sopiva runkokoko 20" vai 22" vai molemmat? Ei ole oikein maastohärpäkkeitä mihin verrata.

----------


## orc biker

> Jos vähänkään isompi porukka on metsässä samaan aikaan, lähtee sieltä sellainen meteli jarruista että kuuluu naapuripitäjään asti



Positiivisena puolena se lisää turvallisuutta: pysyvät karhut ja jalankulkijat ainakin alta pois  :Hymy:

----------


## Invisigoth

Slide lähti tilaukseen.  :Hymy:  Nyt pitäisi alkaa sitten myymään Viperiä pois..

----------


## Mait

> Slide lähti tilaukseen.  Nyt pitäisi alkaa sitten myymään Viperiä pois..



Kumpaan kokoon päädyit lopulta?

----------


## Invisigoth

> Kumpaan kokoon päädyit lopulta?



Otin 20". Laitoin mittani vielä Bike-discountiin ja he suosittelivat 20". Voip olla, että stemmiä pitää lyhentää.

----------


## orc biker

Editoin: ongelma ratkesi jo.

----------


## orc biker

Luulin jo päättäneeni, että en halua 29eriä, mutta sitten  aloinkin jo katua. Tässä kun on paikatkin nykyisin romuna (ei ole juuri  varaa kaatuilla tai kohta en nouse enää omin voimin ylös  :Irvistys: ), niin ehkä se  klohmumpi pyörä korkealla standoverilla ei niin haittaisi, kun pysyisi vaativimmillaan helpoilla poluilla. Eikös se "traktori" kuitenkin mene tasaisella enemmän kuin kiskoilla 26:een verrattuna (hyvä asia tässä tapauksessa)? 

Mietin vain tässä, että jos minun ajamiseni ovat  jatkossa asvalttia, hiekkateitä, pururataa ja < 10 % pahimmillaan jotain helppoja juurakkopolkuja (eikä ole mikään kisakiire), niin  tarvitsenko niin hyvää pyörääkään? Radon 29 Team 7.0 olisi 300 €  halvempi kuin vastaava Race 6.0. Väri olisi paljon miellyttävämpi minun silmääni, ajoasento aavistuksen sopivampi lähtökohtaisesti (korkeampi keulaputki, lyhyempi vaakaputki, loivempi keulakulma -> rennompi), lokareille  kiinnikkeet ja luotettavammat jarrut. Racessa olisi Reba ja ilmeisesti kevyempi runko. Samoilla renkailla painoeroa on kilo, joka ei kyllä tunnu yhtään missään. Tiputan sen kilon vaikka vyötäröltä, jos se siitä on kiinni.

Eli kysymys muuttuu muotoon, tarvitsenko todella Rebaa noihin ajoihin? En kaipaa nyt sitä yleistä totuutta, että Reba se olla pitää, vaan onko jollain ihan oikeaa kokemusta, millainen ero olisi esim. hiekkatien kuopissa noiden kahden (Reba vs. XC32 Air) välillä? Minulla ei ole mitään käsitystä, kun olen ajanut aina vain jousihaarukoilla. Tietysti voihan tuolla 300 €:lla vaikka joskus sen haarukan päivittääkin, mutta lähdetään siitä, että näillä mennään.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Eli kysymys muuttuu muotoon, tarvitsenko todella Rebaa noihin ajoihin? En kaipaa nyt sitä yleistä totuutta, että Reba se olla pitää, vaan onko jollain ihan oikeaa kokemusta, millainen ero olisi esim. hiekkatien kuopissa noiden kahden (Reba vs. XC32 Air) välillä?



Et tarvitse. Hiekkatien satunnaisten monttujen ylityksessä kaks-ysillä on jotakuinkin sama, onko hipo-haarukka lukossa vai ei. Kunnon joustoa (tai siis tarkemmin sanottuna vaimennusta) tarvitsee sitten, kun töyssyjä on tiuhassa ja rengas ei saa pompata niistä töyssyistä ilmaan.

----------


## IncBuff

Mielestäni kysymys kuuluu enemmänkin että tarvitseeko tuollaiseen ajoon ylipäätään joustohaarukkaa.

----------


## orc biker

> Mielestäni kysymys kuuluu enemmänkin että tarvitseeko tuollaiseen ajoon ylipäätään joustohaarukkaa.



Tarvitsee. Eikä siitä ole mitään haittaa. Aion ajaa edelleen myös poluilla, en vain niin teknisesti vaativissa paikoissa ja niin sata lasissa, ja jäykkäkeulasta on jo ihan riittämiin yhden elämän tarpeiksi kokemusta. Ei sitä ranteille ja kyynärvarsille hakkaamista jaksa ja keulakin kimpoilee vauhdikkaammassa menossa juurakoista ja kivistä ihan minne sattuu. Tästä tulee joka paikan pyörä. 

Mutta jos Reballa ja XC32:lla ei ole eroa olennaisesti kuin lähinnä nopeassa menossa huomattavassa tarkkuudessa, niin sitten varmaan voin ottaa tuon muuten mieluisamman ja halvemman.

----------


## IncBuff

> Ei sitä ranteille ja kyynärvarsille hakkaamista jaksa ja keulakin kimpoilee vauhdikkaammassa menossa juurakoista ja kivistä ihan minne sattuu. Tästä tulee joka paikan pyörä.



Niin jos ei osaa ajaa.

----------


## orc biker

> Niin jos ei osaa ajaa.



En osaa ajaa.

----------


## orc biker

Eli onko kukaan sitä mieltä, että XC32 SA ei tarjoa riittävän nautinnollista menoa, vaikka välillä poluillakin vähän rymistelisi? Jos ei, niin voisin laittaa tilauksen menemään.

Vähän tietysti harmittaa ehkä, kun ei tuo 300 €:n satsaus lisää mikään mahdoton juttu olisi. Kun jakaa sen vuosille, niin eihän se ole mitään. Mutta toisaalta kyllähän sitä pyörää joutuu katselemaankin vuositolkulla, joten on kiva, jos se miellyttää omaa silmää. Ei tarvitse joka kerta ajatella, että onpa tylsän musta. Jos joskus päätän päivittää sen Reban siihen kivasta tarjouksesta, niin en häviä kuin puolisen kiloa rungossa. Kevyt on aina kiva, mutta ei se itse ajamiseen vaikuta sen enempää kuin juomapullon jättäminen kotiin. Silti sekin pikkuasia tietysti vähän nyppii. Kaikkea ei voi saada.

Laitanko tilaukseen?

----------


## ViliA

Tuossa käytössä et rebaa tarvitse. Toisaalta jos asia mietityttää eikä budjetti ole tiukka niin mikä estää sitä parempaa ostamasta. Osa meistä ostaa sellaista kalustoa millä pärjää ja osa parasta mihin oma budjetti riittää😄

----------


## orc biker

> Tuossa käytössä et rebaa tarvitse. Toisaalta jos asia mietityttää eikä budjetti ole tiukka niin mikä estää sitä parempaa ostamasta. Osa meistä ostaa sellaista kalustoa millä pärjää ja osa parasta mihin oma budjetti riittää



Väri, hieman korkeampi standover, ei ihan niin mieluisa geometria (paperilla...), huonossa maineessa olevat jarrut, ei kiinnikkeitä takalokarille (saan helposti kiinni vanhasta pyörästä jäävän pitkähkön irrotettavan takalokarin). Väri on ehkä tärkein, sillä onhan se kiva, jos pyörä tuntuu oman näköiseltä. Lähinnä tässä on hieman skeptisyyttä tuota haarukkaa kohtaan, kun noita halpoja yleensä niin kovasti haukutaan, vaikka ei tuo nyt ihan Suntour olekaan. Kuulun pääosin niihin, jotka ostavat tarkoitukseen riittävän hyvän pyörän mahdollisimman halvalla. Ok. Mennään tuolla. Laitan sen 300 säästöön vaikka seuraavaa pyörää varten.

----------


## ViliA

Eihän siinä sitten ole kahta sanaa. Pyörä tilaukseen ja kovaa ajoa. Aivan varmasti toimii tuo keula vaikka eksyis vähän haasteellisempaan maastoon.

----------


## tsäpättäjä

Moikka kaikille. Olen aloittamassa pyöräilyä monen vuoden taon jälkeen ja minua kiinnostaisi nuo radonin maastopyörät. Kuinka hyvin tuo radonin slide 130 29e rullaa maantiellä ? onko raskas ? kun tulisi kumminkin ajettua maantiellä mutta metsäpolut kiinnostavat kanssa. Ja saako tuossa lukittua nuo molemmat jouset?

----------


## IncBuff

Metsäpoluilla kyllä pärjää myös jäykkäperällä joten kuulostaa että sellainen olisi sopivampi vaihtoehto jos tiellä ajoa tulee paljon. Kyllähän varsinkin pitempi joustoinen täpäri on aina vähän nihkeä asfaltilla.

----------


## orc biker

> Moikka kaikille. Olen aloittamassa pyöräilyä monen vuoden taon jälkeen ja minua kiinnostaisi nuo radonin maastopyörät. Kuinka hyvin tuo radonin slide 130 29e rullaa maantiellä ? onko raskas ? kun tulisi kumminkin ajettua maantiellä mutta metsäpolut kiinnostavat kanssa. Ja saako tuossa lukittua nuo molemmat jouset?



Muistaakseni eräs palstalainenkin ajoi taannoin testimielessä täpärillä sekä jäykkäperällä asvaltilla, eikä siinä kuntoilijalle olennaisia eroja tullut ajallisesti, josta voi päätellä, että ei varmaan sitten muutenkaan. Maantiellähän vain pyöritellään tasaisesti kampia, joten ei luulisi oikein säädetyn takajousituksen siinä mihinkään notkuvan. Jos kaipaat tosiaan täpäriä poluilla, niin en jättäisi tuon maantien reunan takia sellaista ostamatta. Raskaus tulee pääosin siitä, mistä normaalistikin maantien nopeuksilla: ensin ilmanvastus (pysty ajoasento) ja sitten vierintävastus (leveät nappularenkaat). Mutta mikä on raskasta? Jos hyväksyy sen, että maastopyörällä vauhdit ovat yleensäkin maantiellä alhaisempia, niin eihän se yhtään raskaampaa ole; siinä vain etenee hitaammin  :Leveä hymy:  Disclaimer: en ole ajellut itse täpäreillä käytännössä ollenkaan.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Muistaakseni eräs palstalainenkin ajoi taannoin testimielessä täpärillä sekä jäykkäperällä asvaltilla, eikä siinä kuntoilijalle olennaisia eroja tullut ajallisesti, josta voi päätellä, että ei varmaan sitten muutenkaan. Maantiellähän vain pyöritellään tasaisesti kampia, joten ei luulisi oikein säädetyn takajousituksen siinä mihinkään notkuvan. Jos kaipaat tosiaan täpäriä poluilla, niin en jättäisi tuon maantien reunan takia sellaista ostamatta. Disclaimer: en ole ajellut itse täpäreillä juuri ollenkaan.



Jos maantieajoa on paljon, ottaisin ehkä jonkun vähän vähemmän joustavan täpärin.

Ainakaan tässä ei paljon perä notku polkiessa, varsinkaan kun virittää iskarin kohdilleen. Saa sen iskarin tietysti lukkoonkin.

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3182

----------


## Greycap

Saattaa olla *minun vanha testi* tuo johon viitataan. Tokihan sekin tuomittiin heti väärin tehdyksi ja ties miksi mutta lopputuloksena voin sanoa että maasturi kuin maasturi, aika samoihin ne menee ja ylivoimaisesti suurin ero tulee renkaista. Testissä käytetyllä täysjoustolla ajoin myöhemmin kesällä 62 km maantielenkin vajaan 28 km/h keskinopeudella joten eiköhän noilla maantielläkin pärjää ihan tavisharrastajalle riittävästi.

----------


## tsäpättäjä

ja kyseessä oli tuo 9.0 malli

----------


## tsäpättäjä

tarkoitus ei olekkaan pääästä lujaa maantiellä mutta paremmille poluille pääseminen saattaa vaatia pidemmän maantieajon niin on mietityttänyt tuo pyörän paino.

----------


## orc biker

> tarkoitus ei olekkaan pääästä lujaa maantiellä mutta paremmille poluille pääseminen saattaa vaatia pidemmän maantieajon niin on mietityttänyt tuo pyörän paino.



Tuossa puhutaan sekunneista tunnissa. Siirtymät eivät siten varmasti jää siitä kiinni.

----------


## tsäpättäjä

Toisena vaihtoehtona olen miettinyt radonin zr race 29" 7.0

----------


## orc biker

> Toisena vaihtoehtona olen miettinyt radonin zr race 29" 7.0



Kumpi vain sopii paremmin käyttötarkoitukseesi. En kuitenkaan sinuna antaisi painoa (heh) noille siirtymille, jos et aja niitä kilpaa sekunneista taistellen. Jos ajat tunnin vuorta ylös, niin pari kiloa vaikuttaa pari minuuttia aikaan. Jos ajat ympäri Hollannin lakeuksia, niin se vaikuttaa korkeintaan muutaman sekunnin. Ei tuollainen tunnu sen raskaampana etenemisenä, koska ei noin pientä eroa voi tuntea. Että ota vain se pyörä, joka sopii paremmin siihen, mitä aiot varsinaisesti tehdä. Jos se on täpäri, niin sitten se on. Ei se ole mikään ongelma maantiellä.

----------


## Tessu-

> Itse 180,5 ja inseam 85 ja olttasin 20". Sinun inseami mitta kuulostaa aika pieneltä tai sit on vaan lyhkäset kintut. Onhan kirja ym ollut kunnolla haaruksissa mitattaessa?



Kysyin Discountista omille spekseille (180 / 85-86cm), niin vastaus 18". Pyörä siis Slide 130 29".
Mutu-tuntumalta omalla kokemuksella erinäisistä pyöristä ja rungoista itsekin tuohon olisin kallistunut ilman sen kummempaa perehtymistä tarkempiin mittoihin.

----------


## Cyclotron

> Kysyin Discountista omille spekseille (180 / 85-86cm), niin vastaus 18". Pyörä siis Slide 130 29".
> Mutu-tuntumalta omalla kokemuksella erinäisistä pyöristä ja rungoista itsekin tuohon olisin kallistunut ilman sen kummempaa perehtymistä tarkempiin mittoihin.



Täällä 179 cm / 86 cm inseam & Slide 150 20-tuumaisena. Hyvin toimii, mutta tuskin tulisi merkittäviä ongelmia myöskään 18-tuumaisella. Huomaa, että tuo Slide 150 on mitoiltaan hieman erilainen verrattuna isompipyöräiseen Slaidiin.

----------


## vuohi

Täältä ääni täysjoustolle tsäpättäjän pyöräksi. Siirtymillä et paljoa häviä tuon slide 130 kanssa, enemmän kyse on siittä haluaako ottaa lisää huoltokohteita pyöräänsä. Itsellä on käytössä 100mm joustava jäykkäperä ja 160/170mm joustava täpäri ja saa aika sileä reitti olla tiedossa, että viitsin lähteä tuolla jäykkiksellä metsään, vaikka olisikin jokunen kilometri siirtyymää luvassa. 

Rengas tuossa siirtymillä tosiaan vaikuttaakin jo sitten reilusti eli kannattaa tilata aika rullaavat kumit pyörän mukana jos alla on vakiona jotain järeämpää nappulaa.

----------


## Antza44

> Kysyin Discountista omille spekseille (180 / 85-86cm), niin vastaus 18". Pyörä siis Slide 130 29".
> Mutu-tuntumalta omalla kokemuksella erinäisistä pyöristä ja rungoista itsekin tuohon olisin kallistunut ilman sen kummempaa perehtymistä tarkempiin mittoihin.



Ollaan juurikin sen kokoisia, että on maku asia kumman ottaa. Invisigoth sai suosituksen 20" 86/181 mitoille. Itse henk koht suosin isompaa, kunnes joku ajattaa muka sopivammalla pienemmällä koolla. PS 18" Race odottaa elinten luovutusta isompaan runkoon.

----------


## Invisigoth

Slide 130 29" tuli tänään ja pikaisesti puolittain jäisellä pihalla kokeiltuna olen tyytyväinen 20" kokoon. Viper Freeplay 50cm ja tuo uusi Slide vaikuttivat nopeasti katsottuna aika lähelle saman kokoisilta. Stemmin saatan vaihtaa lyhyempään, koska ohjaus tuntui omaan makuun turhan hitaalta. Tuohon saattaa vaikuttaa myös Viperiä leveämpi tanko.

----------


## orc biker

Mitenhän luotettavia nuo Bike-discountin Radoneiden saldot ovat? Jos tilaushetkellä on "in the pipeline", niin onko varma, että sen pyörän joskus saakin? Että tietävätkö, paljon niitä sieltä putkesta on tulossa?

----------


## Antza44

^Varmasti saat putkesta ja aika nopeestikkin.

----------


## orc biker

Sain pyörän viime viikolla. Yritän nyt opiskella vähän sen huoltoa ja ajattelin hommata siihen työkalujakin. Ymmärsin tuotetiedoista, että tässä olisi kierteetön keskiö, mutta pyöritelkääpä ja zoomatkaapa tuota 360-näkymää (etuviistosta zoomattuna näkyy hyvin): http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...71_.htm#rotate

Keskiön kupeissa(?) lukee SM-BB51 mountain eli se on kai tämä: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...t/rp-prod34674 

Eli onko tässä sitten ihan kierrettävä keskiö? Mikälie Pressfit, niin onko siinä laakerit sitten ihan sinne rungon sisälle näkymättömiin painettuina? Ja nuo näkyvät mustat osat ovat tässä vain spacereita? Että tätä ei kierretä mihinkään välikappaleeseen, vaan että kierteet ovat ihan rungossa?

----------


## IncBuff

Kierteellinen Hollowtech II keskiö tuossa näyttää olevan.

----------


## orc biker

> Kierteellinen Hollowtech II keskiö tuossa näyttää olevan.



Kiitos vastauksesta. Niin epäilinkin, mutta ajattelin varmistaa, kun en näistä niin ole perillä. Tosin nyt alan jo olla aika hyvin. Luulen, että pystyn lähes kaikki mahdolliset ongelmat ratkaisemaan itse joko säätämällä tai uuden osan hankkimalla. Tämä oli aika lailla viimeinen asia.

Tämä ketju on viettänyt aika hiljaiseloa viime aikoina. Kaikilla kiinnostuneilla taitaa jo olla Radon.

----------


## foo

Mitäs käytännön eroja noissa Team- ja Race-sarjoissa on? 

Itse haen hyvää yleispyörää, jolla polkee sekä hyötyajoa, että huvittelua hiekkateillä ja helpossa maastossa. Todellisen metsässä ajamisen joudun jättämään ainakin tällä hetkellä taitavammille. Minkä tasoinen Radoni tuollaiseen käyttöön kannattaisi hankkia? Budjetti on siellä max. tuhannessa eurossa, mutta halvempi on toki aina parempi, sillä pyörä tulisi asumaan pyörävarastosa.

Ja niin, minkäkokoinen runko olisi sopivin n. 188/95 mitoille? 22"?

----------


## orc biker

> Mitäs käytännön eroja noissa Team- ja Race-sarjoissa on?



Lievä ero mitoituksessa. Race on aavistuksen pidempi, makaavampi. Jos ilmoitettuihin painoihin on uskominen, niin Racen runko taitaa olla vähän kevyempi. Osat ovat ainakin kokonaisuutena kalliimmassa Racessa parempia, kuten odottaa saattaa.





> Itse haen hyvää yleispyörää, jolla polkee sekä hyötyajoa, että huvittelua hiekkateillä ja helpossa maastossa. Todellisen metsässä ajamisen joudun jättämään ainakin tällä hetkellä taitavammille. Minkä tasoinen Radoni tuollaiseen käyttöön kannattaisi hankkia? Budjetti on siellä max. tuhannessa eurossa, mutta halvempi on toki aina parempi, sillä pyörä tulisi asumaan pyörävarastosa.



Tonnin pyörällä ja halvemmallakin rymyää ihan täysin maastossa. Listasin aiemmin syitä, miksi päädyin Team 29 7.0:aan Race 6.0:n sijasta. Jos selaat vähän ketjua taaksepäin, niin näet. Tuossa mallissa tosin saatavuus alkaa olla jo heikkoa. Välillä puuttuu kokoja kaupan sivuilta, mutta välillä niitä putkahtelee sinne uudelleen myyntiin. Tekee hyvin kauppansa, eikä ihme, koska on aika paljon pyörää 699 € hintaan.





> Ja niin, minkäkokoinen runko olisi sopivin n. 188/95 mitoille? 22"?



En tuollaista jalan mittaa osaa oikein hahmottaa, mutta pituuden puolesta 20" olisi minun valintani. Koivet kyllä kuulostavat aika pitkiltä. En tiedä, nousisiko 20":ssa jo satulaputki liian ylös.

----------


## Thumb

> Mitäs käytännön eroja noissa Team- ja Race-sarjoissa on? 
> 
> Ja niin, minkäkokoinen runko olisi sopivin n. 188/95 mitoille? 22"?



Minulla mitat 188/93 ja Bike-Discountilta tuli kokokyselyyn vastaukseksi: "20" would be really sportive and for racers only. I'd recommend 22" for normal use!"

----------


## foo

> Lievä ero mitoituksessa. Race on aavistuksen  pidempi, makaavampi. Jos ilmoitettuihin painoihin on uskominen, niin  Racen runko taitaa olla vähän kevyempi. Osat ovat ainakin kokonaisuutena  kalliimmassa Racessa parempia, kuten odottaa saattaa.
> 
> Tonnin pyörällä ja halvemmallakin rymyää ihan täysin maastossa. Listasin  aiemmin syitä, miksi päädyin Team 29 7.0:aan Race 6.0:n sijasta. Jos  selaat vähän ketjua taaksepäin, niin näet.



Luin viestisi, ja se sisälsi kyllä ihan hyvää pohdintaa. Itse asiassa  keskustelu sai minut jopa miettimään, että tarvitsenko todella  joustokeulaa ollenkaan? Toisaalta, järkeviä jäykkäkeulaisia  maastureita ei sitten enää niin helposti löydäkkään, varsinkin kun joustekeulan  poisjäämisen soisin näkeväni myös hintalapussa ja painossa. 

Teamin rennompi  ajoasento olisi käytössäni plussaa, ja samoin hieman lyhyempi  runko voisi sopia pitkäjalkaiselle. Mutta heikompi keula jäisi kyllä  varmasti kaivelemaan. On sitä rebaa niin paljon hekutettu foormeilla,  että pitäisi päästä itse testaamaan.  :Leveä hymy:  300€ hintaero ei kuitenkaan näin pitkäaikaisen investoinnin kohdalla ole ratkaiseva, eikä varmaan vaikuta merkittävästi edes varkaustapauksen todennäköisyyteen.
Ei ole liian helppoa tämä pyörän ostaminen.  :Leveä hymy: 






> Minulla mitat 188/93 ja Bike-Discountilta tuli kokokyselyyn vastaukseksi: "20" would be really sportive and for racers only. I'd recommend 22" for normal use!"



Okei, hyvä tietää. Eipä ollut tullut mieleenkään, että kokosuositusta kannattaa vielä kysyä b-d:ltä ennen lopullista valintaa. Tein myös tarkistusmittauksen inseamille ja sain tällä kertaa tulokseksi 93cm, joten 22" suositus taitaa sitten sopia itsellenikin varsin hyvin.

Mutta niin, piti vielä kysyä, että onko näissä nykyään aina lukittava keula?

----------


## orc biker

> Mutta heikompi keula jäisi kyllä  varmasti kaivelemaan.



Nyt olen ajellut sen verran, että voin sanoa, että minua ei kaivele yhtään. Toimii oikein riittävän herkästi omissa ajeluissani.

----------


## Poy

Veljeäni pitäisi auttaa pyörän ostossa, niin vastaako nuo Radonin maastopyörien (26" hardtail) koot esimerkiksi Cubeen vastaavia kokoja? Vai häviääkö paljon osissa saman hintainen pyörä, jos suosittelenkin Cubea Radonin sijasta (jos kummankin ostaisi BD:sta). Itselläni on Cube ja veljelleni sopii saman kokoinen kuin minulle, niin koon valinta ei olisi niin vaikeaa.

----------


## Cramer

Olen etsinyt maastopyörää päivittäiseen ajoon + maastolenkeille. Ajattelin ensiksi ostaa uuden hybridin vanhan tilalle, mutta suurimmaksi osaksi ajan hiekkateillä ja poluilla joten 29 jäykkäperä voisi korvata hybridin tarpeen. Sopivaa käytettynä ei tahdo löytyä joten mielessä on käynyt tilata Radon.

Näitä näyttäisi olevan saatavilla useassa koossa, eli Radon ZR Race 29 6.0 sramin tai Shimanon osilla. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...9779/wg_id-117 
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...9775/wg_id-117

Laitoin Bike Discountille viestiä pyörän koosta, mutta onko forumilta apuja?. Pituutta löytyy 169cm ja inseam on 78cm. 16" vai 18"? Jos Keski-Suomesta löytyy vastaavia jota voisi testata niin ilmoitelkaa.

----------


## orc biker

> Laitoin Bike Discountille viestiä pyörän koosta, mutta onko forumilta apuja?. Pituutta löytyy 169cm ja inseam on 78cm. 16" vai 18"? Jos Keski-Suomesta löytyy vastaavia jota voisi testata niin ilmoitelkaa.



16". Olen sinua yli 10 senttiä pidempi ja minulla on 18", enkä ottaisi yhtään suurempaa.

----------


## Kat von arctic

> Olen etsinyt maastopyörää päivittäiseen ajoon + maastolenkeille. Ajattelin ensiksi ostaa uuden hybridin vanhan tilalle, mutta suurimmaksi osaksi ajan hiekkateillä ja poluilla joten 29 jäykkäperä voisi korvata hybridin tarpeen. Sopivaa käytettynä ei tahdo löytyä joten mielessä on käynyt tilata Radon.
> 
> Näitä näyttäisi olevan saatavilla useassa koossa, eli Radon ZR Race 29 6.0 sramin tai Shimanon osilla. 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...9779/wg_id-117 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...9775/wg_id-117
> 
> Laitoin Bike Discountille viestiä pyörän koosta, mutta onko forumilta apuja?. Pituutta löytyy 169cm ja inseam on 78cm. 16" vai 18"? Jos Keski-Suomesta löytyy vastaavia jota voisi testata niin ilmoitelkaa.



Itse kans katellu just tuota samaa radonia. Mitenkähä nuo erot noissa kammissa ja vaihteissa? 
Ainoa mikä mietityttää on nuo geometriset mitat, hitusen nousee pystymmäksi ajoasento radonissa ja tuo haarukan ja tangon välinen mitta on kans hieman pienempi. 1,5 cm. Lieköhän sitte tuo haaarukka on korkeampi?  

Jos jottain osviittaa ajoasennosta saapi ja noista osista speksejä ja tietoa niin olisin varmempi tekemään hankintapäätöksiä.
-kiitos

----------


## Poy

> 16". Olen sinua yli 10 senttiä pidempi ja minulla on 18", enkä ottaisi yhtään suurempaa.



Mulla on taas 18" Cube ja tuntuu että voisi olla aavistuksen verran isompikin. Pituutta mulla on 171cm ja inseam jotain 79-80. Minusta 16" melkein 170 liian pieni.

----------


## stumpe

Kysytään täälläkin mutuja. Onko 16'' 29er slide 173cm/77cm sisähaaralle liian pieni? Tipun kahden koon väliin. Entä jos tuohon 18'' iskee todella lyhyen stemmin?

----------


## Cramer

Kysyin Bike-Discountista tätä rungon kokoa ja sieltä suosittelivat 170/78 kuskille 16" runkoa.

----------


## stumpe

Juuh, samoille linjoille päädyin tälläi lyhytjalkasena. Täytyy kuitenkin suojella noita suvunjatkovehkeitä, ja jättää pari senttiä varaa standoveriin...

----------


## rockverb

Moi! onko kukaan kokeillut tilata bike discountilta verkkopankin kautta tuotteita? meinasin tilata radonin itselleni ja sain sähköpostiin iban, bic, pankin nimi, vastaanottajan nimi ymsyms.. mutta ns viitenumeroa en saanut ja tämä olisi ilmeisesti hyvä olla tilauksen yhteydessä turhien ongelmien välttämiseksi..  purpose of use oli joku numerosarja(viitenumero), mutta en viitsi ottaa turhia riskejä koska kumminkin kyse aika isoista summista

valaiskaa oi viisaammat!=)

----------


## arctic biker

Purpose of use=viitenumero

----------


## rockverb

> Purpose of use=viitenumero



Kiitoksia vastauksesta! tämä on varma tietoa?

----------


## late.

Onko täällä viimeaikaisia kokemuksia Bike Discountin toimitusajoista? Tilasin tänään Sliden (130 8.0) ja toivon kovin että ehtis vielä ennen kesäkuuta metsään.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Buster

Reipas 2vk, viime viikolla tuli kaverille

----------


## jma

Racon ZR Race 29 6.0 shimano. Minkä mittainen stemmi, kuvissa ei ole merkittynä. Tietääkö kukaan.

----------


## jn1981

Hieman vinkkiä tarvitaan.

Eli alle 1000€ pyörää etsin.
Pituus 180.5cm, inseam 81cm.

Tällä hetkellä kaksi vaihtoehtoa on listalla:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...9771/wg_id-117
Tämän ongelmana on karkinsininen väritys ja näköjään tänään loppui 20" koot. 

Tai:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...9775/wg_id-117
Tässä olisi 18" kokoja vielä jäljellä. Onko 18" koko sopiva? SRAMi versiona löytyisi kaikki koot. 

*ZR Team 29 7.0 mustana olisi minun ehdoton valinta, mutta niitä ei taida olla missään myynnissä.*Edellinen pyörä oli 8v vanha Felt Q800. Siinä taisi runkokoko olla 21.5". 
Tätä ketjua selatessa runkokoot ovat vissiin viime vuosina muuttuneet, kun minun pituiselle suositellaan joko 18" tai 20":sia?

----------


## orc biker

> Tässä olisi 18" kokoja vielä jäljellä. Onko 18" koko sopiva?



On. Inseam-lukusi tuntuu tuohon mittaan (siis sinun mittaasi, pituuteesi) vähän pieneltä, mutta vaikka se olisikin alakanttiin mitattu, niin kyllä tuon pitäisi mennä vielä vakiolla satulatolpallakin.

----------


## Buster

> Racon ZR Race 29 6.0 shimano. Minkä mittainen stemmi, kuvissa ei ole merkittynä. Tietääkö kukaan.



Aikalailla taitaa olla 10cm pitkä kaverit on vaihtaneet 70-75mm tilalle.

----------


## Jenkka

> Aikalailla taitaa olla 10cm pitkä kaverit on vaihtaneet 70-75mm tilalle.



Jaa - ainakin mä olen vaihtanut 29 zr race 18" koon orkkisstemmin mitaltaan 90mm sentin pitemmäksi eli 100 mm.

----------


## jma

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...d_25879_.wihtm


Tämän mukaan 710mm. Pitäneekö paikkansa.

----------


## Kuupo

> Tämän mukaan 710mm. Pitäneekö paikkansa.



Rohkenen epäillä.  :Leveä hymy:  Ohjaustangon leveys tuo 710mm mahtaa olla.

----------


## jma

Sittenhän se sopii pitkäselkäiselle.

----------


## jn1981

> On. Inseam-lukusi tuntuu tuohon mittaan (siis sinun mittaasi, pituuteesi) vähän pieneltä, mutta vaikka se olisikin alakanttiin mitattu, niin kyllä tuon pitäisi mennä vielä vakiolla satulatolpallakin.



Kiitos vastauksesta.

Nyt olisi ostoskorissa ZR Race 29 6.0 Shimano
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...9775/wg_id-117

Onko tosi ettei polkimet tule automaattisesti mukaan?
Jos ei, niin mitkä polkimet olisivat hyvät, pitäisi onnistua myös normikengillä polkeminen, lukkokenkiä en tällä hetkellä omista. Halvat menee.

Mitä kurasuojaa voisi joku suositella tuohon?

Standardi seisontatuki menee?

Entä mikä olisi hyvä 30-40€ lukko, vakuutusyhtiön hyväksymä?

Paljon kysymyksiä, arvoistaisin jos joku viitsisi vastailla!

----------


## Pexxi

Seisontatuki  :Hymy: 
Vakuutusyhtiölle riittää, että pyörä on ollut lukittuna jos se varastetaan.

----------


## Jenkka

Osta samaan koriin shimpan pd-m324 pedaalit - ovat Suomessa paljon kalliimmat kuin 29,95. Osta muu kama suomesta- jos seisontatukea kaipaat- niin oletko varmasti ostamassa oikeaa pyörää itselles?  Metsässä hengenvaarallinen kampe nimittäin.

----------


## Antza44

> Racon ZR Race 29 6.0 shimano. Minkä mittainen stemmi, kuvissa ei ole merkittynä. Tietääkö kukaan.



Stemmit eri mittaisia eri kokoisissa rungoissa. Viime vuonna 18" oli 90mm ja 20" 100mm. Tämän vuotisista ei havaintoa.

----------


## Antza44

^^^^Jos ajaa fläteillä, niin kunnolliset sit kans http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...-pd-mx80-57325
ja jos taas lukoilla http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...-pd-m785-32681 tai http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...-pd-m780-34185

Kuraläpät http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/x...501/wg_id-1269

jn1981 olet juuri racen 18" ja 20" kokojen taite kohdassa ja absoluuttista vastausta et tiedä ja saa, kuin itse kokeilemalla. Itse höyläsin 18" puoltoista vuotta 180,5/85 mitoilla ja nyt se on onneksi historiaa minun tallissani, koska oli mielestäni pieni minulle.

----------


## jn1981

> ^^^^Jos ajaa fläteillä, niin kunnolliset sit kans http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...-pd-mx80-57325
> ja jos taas lukoilla http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...-pd-m785-32681 tai http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...-pd-m780-34185
> 
> Kuraläpät http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/x...501/wg_id-1269
> 
> jn1981 olet juuri racen 18" ja 20" kokojen taite kohdassa ja absoluuttista vastausta et tiedä ja saa, kuin itse kokeilemalla. Itse höyläsin 18" puoltoista vuotta 180,5/85 mitoilla ja nyt se on onneksi historiaa minun tallissani, koska oli mielestäni pieni minulle.



Kiitos kaikille vastauksista. Alkaa homma selkenemään.
Em. flätit siis ostoskoriin ja kuraläpät.

Mikäli kuulun 18" ja 20" rajamaastoon, lienee Cuben 19" olisi ns.varma valinta?


Mitä eroa näillä pyörillä käytännössä on:
zr-race-29-6.0-shimano, 999€
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...9775/wg_id-117
SLX, XT, Rock Shox Reba, 11.8kg

Cube,acid-29-grey-n-white, 899€ + ilmainen kuljetus
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/a...0181/wg_id-117
Deore,XT, Rock Shox Recon,13.11kg

Cube,attention-29-sl-black-n-white,799€ + ilmainen kuljetus
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/a...0165/wg_id-117
Deore, XT, Rock Shox XC 28, 13,68kg

Onko lähes 200 euron lisähinta Racen Ja Cube attentionin välillä perusteltu? Pyöräily tulee tapahtumaan noin 33/33/33% maastossa vaikeammilla poluilla, hiekkateillä ja asfaltilla. 
Testimahdollisuutta kun ei ole, niin pitää vähän heittää arvalla toi koko.

----------


## stumpe

Jos olet kahden koon välimaastossa. Niin pienempi koko tekniseen maastoon ja ajamiseen, kun taas isompi koko enemmän "touring" ajoon. Eli kun sun ajoissa niin vähän vaikeampia polkuja niin isompi koko varmaan parempi.

----------


## orc biker

Edelleen tuo pienempi. Satula tulee sentin korkeammalle tankoon verrattuna kuin isommassa koossa. Sitten vaikka sentin pidempi stemmi, niin yhteenlaskettuna ollaan aika samoissa fiiliksissä pituuden suhteen. Onpahan ketterämpi pyörä alla, eikä se pidempi stemmi ainakaan haittaa rauhallisemmassa ajossa. On hankalaa ostaa kahden järkevän koon välillä liian pieni pyörä, koska aina voi ostaa pidemmän satulaputken ja korkeamman ja pidemmän stemmin. Mutta jos tulee liian korkea runko, niin siitä ahdistuksesta ei pääse mitenkään eroon.

----------


## Antza44

Itse en tykännyt pienestä rungosta edes pitkällä stemmillä ja set back tolpalla. Vaikka tuli teknistä pätkääkin ajettua reippaasti, jotenkin vaan paino pistettä ei saanut järkevästi "pyörän sisään". Teknisessä maastossa isompaan runkoon saa myös lyhemmän stemmin. Niin kuin tuossa jo totesinkin, että tämä koko juttu on, niin maku asia. Niin ja myös siihen pienen rungon ahistukseen ei myöskään auta, kuin rungon vaihto.

^^^Cuben 19" on aika sama kuin Race 18" Tuumien vertailu ei ole hyvä mitta verrata eri merkin runkoja keskenään efektiivinen vaakaputki, satulaputki, reach ja stack kertoo tarkemmin runkojen koko erot. Osta vaan se Radon saat 200€ vastinetta. 
Jos olet tottunut ajamaan isolla Feltillä voi 18" radon tai 19" Cube tuntua liika pieneltä, mutta jos haaramittasi on oikeasti vain 81cm (epäilen huonoa mittausta) on oikea koko silloin ennemmin 18" race, kuin 20"

----------


## ViliA

Itsellä samat mitat 180/81 ja ajelen M-kokoisella 17,5" canyonilla, enkä yhtään isompaa ottaisi. Ääni siis 18" raadolle.

----------


## jn1981

Radon ZR Race 29 6.0 Shimano Groesse 18"
10062043
1
999,00
999,00

Bike Box - Special Cardboard Box
YY00005809
1
7,95
7,95

SAINT Pedals PD-MX80
10024989
1
39,90
39,90

X Blade & Shockblade Set MTB 29" / ATB 28"
10047862
1
32,90
32,90

extra charge

29,95

*sum total incl. VAT*

*1.109,70 EUR*




Nyt sitten vain odottelemaan koska paketti tulee  :Cool: 
Kiitos kaikille neuvoista!

----------


## Antza44

^Iskari pumppu kannattaa hommata myös, että pääsee testaamaan eri asetuksilla. Iskari voi olla aika ilmaton tullessaan, että pumppua saatat tarvita heti kättelyssä. Harmi, kun en älynnyt ajoissa mainita.

----------


## jn1981

> ^Iskari pumppu kannattaa hommata myös, että pääsee testaamaan eri asetuksilla. Iskari voi olla aika ilmaton tullessaan, että pumppua saatat tarvita heti kättelyssä. Harmi, kun en älynnyt ajoissa mainita.



Joo,pitää hakea tuo sitten paikallisesta liikkeestä.

Lähetetty minun HTC One laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mankeloija

Onnittelut jn1981:lle hyvästä valinnasta! Alla kuva omasta fillarista, joka on hyvinkin samoilla spekseillä :Vink: 


Ajan 183/88 mitoilla 18":lla Radonilla ja omasta mielestä koko on minulle oikein sopiva. Todennäköisesti 18" on sinulle oikea koko. Nämä nyt ovat hiukan mielipide kysymyksiä. Itse pidän maastoajossa pienemmästä rungosta.
Seisontatukea et tarvitse ja lukoksi joku hyvä U-lukko (esim. Abukselta löytyy), jolla saat pyörän tolppaan kiinni.

----------


## jn1981

> Onnittelut jn1981:lle hyvästä valinnasta! Alla kuva omasta fillarista, joka on hyvinkin samoilla spekseillä
> 
> 
> Ajan 183/88 mitoilla 18":lla Radonilla ja omasta mielestä koko on minulle oikein sopiva. Todennäköisesti 18" on sinulle oikea koko. Nämä nyt ovat hiukan mielipide kysymyksiä. Itse pidän maastoajossa pienemmästä rungosta.
> Seisontatukea et tarvitse ja lukoksi joku hyvä U-lukko (esim. Abukselta löytyy), jolla saat pyörän tolppaan kiinni.



Kiitos, nyt sitten odotellaan pyörän saapumista. 
Aika korkealla mun silmään on sun pyörän satula.  Sulla sisäjalan mitta 6-7 cm pitempi kuin minulla, kait se 18" valinta osui sitten oikeaan

----------


## foo

> ^Iskari pumppu kannattaa hommata myös, että pääsee testaamaan eri asetuksilla. Iskari voi olla aika ilmaton tullessaan, että pumppua saatat tarvita heti kättelyssä. Harmi, kun en älynnyt ajoissa mainita.



Löytyisikö jostain muuten "toimenpiteet juuri postista haetulle reballe"-ohjeet amatöörille? Itsellenikin on aivan lähiaikoina tulossa ZR Race, ja älysin jopa ottaa iskaripumpun mukaan, mutta minulla ei ole hajuakaan, että mitä sillä pitäisi tehdä...

----------


## Jukahia

https://www.google.fi/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-ja-kysymykset

----------


## Antza44

^^Alajalassa on psi/paino taulukko siitä omat kilot ja sen verran painetta iskariin ja menoksi. Vaimennin jalassa on säätö ruuvi paluu vaimennukselle. Kääntää vaikka aluksi kokonaan kilpparille ja siitä kierros auki. Siitä sitten testailee miten eri säädöt vaikutta. Minusta tuossa solo air Rebassa saa olla painetta hyvinkin taulukon arvoissa, muuten keula sukeltaa tukkien ym. ylityksissä liian herkästi tosi syvälle.

----------


## rnda

Tuleeko tuolta pyörää tilatessa polkimet mukaan (Radon Skill 7.0), vai pitääkö ne laittaa tilaukseen mukaan erikseen?

----------


## Jami2003

> Tuleeko tuolta pyörää tilatessa polkimet mukaan (Radon Skill 7.0), vai pitääkö ne laittaa tilaukseen mukaan erikseen?



Ei tule.

----------


## migge

Terve!
Rupesin kyselemään täältä mahdollisia neuvoja pyörän runkokoon valintaan. Eli olisin ostamassa kyseistä pyörää http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...19665/wg_id-24  Pituutta mulla on 177cm ja inseam 86cm, myös 85cm on ylhäällä, mutta  ilman tunnetta että vatupassi olis osittain hanurissa. Ajo on pääasiassa  urbaania city ympäristöä sekä lähiöalueen liikkumista.  Tykkään ajaa  myös enemmän pystyasennossa kuin sporttisessa etukenossa. Olen  käsittänyt että 52cm runkoisessa satulaputki on 52cm jne. ohessa  geometria kuvat. Asiaa sekoittaa vielä se, että kyseinen sivusto antaa  tietyn arvon http://www.bike-discount.de/en/size ja Radonin sivuilta ladattava pdf-tiedosto antaa erilaiset arvot http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...e_id_9343_.htm  Olisin erittäin kiitollinen neuvoista, jotka voisivat auttaa probleeman  kanssa, ilman että tarvii lähteä Bonniin istumaan satulan päälle tai  että laitan säästöni pyörään jolla en voi ajaa, koska en pääse satulalle   :Vink:

----------


## znood

Slide 10.0 lähti tilaukseen tuossa viikko sitten.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/slide-150-10.0-17981

----------


## jn1981

Cube Acid olisi nyt sitten 20% alennuksessa, hintaan 719€
Koska Race 6.0 hintaan 999€ on vielä viikon jälkeenkin käsittelyssä, olisiko tässä nyt ideaa vaihtaa pyörää? Acid olisi 300€ halvempi, joka on aika paljon rahaa..
Lisäksi koko 19" saattaisi sopia minulle paremmin kuin radonin 18".

----------


## jn1981

> Cube Acid olisi nyt sitten 20% alennuksessa, hintaan 719€
> Koska Race 6.0 hintaan 999€ on vielä viikon jälkeenkin käsittelyssä, olisiko tässä nyt ideaa vaihtaa pyörää? Acid olisi 300€ halvempi, joka on aika paljon rahaa..
> Lisäksi koko 19" saattaisi sopia minulle paremmin kuin radonin 18".



Ja sitten tulikin viestiä paketin lähtemisestä

----------


## stumpe

Tuo Radonin keula parempi, muutenkin osat pykälää parempia... Kevyempikin on. Mä pysyisin raadossa. Vertasin ko. pyörien muita mittoja, niin aika lähellä ovat toisiaan, mm. vaakaputken pituus jne. Uskon että kumpikin koko natsaa, ainahan voit stemmiä vaihtaa tai hommata setback tolppaa. 

Voit sen 300e säästää, mutta jos vaan lompakko antaa periksi, niin Radon. Kantsii aina ostaa niin hyvä pyörä mihin pätäkkä juuri riittää. Innostaa enemmän polkemaan, kunto kasvaa!

Oletko Radonin jo maksanut? Ilmeisesti kevätruuhkaa Saksassa.

----------


## stumpe

> Ja sitten tulikin viestiä paketin lähtemisestä



Hienoa, saat pyörän mukavasti ajokauden alkuun.  :Hymy:

----------


## skrank

Radon Slide 130 9.0:n hankkineet: Oliko paketissa mukana jotain mavicin sälää, ja jos oli niin mitä? Itselläni kävi yksi tuollainen pyörä mutkan täällä, ja nyt on toinen (runkokoko) menossa. Ensimmäisessä oli jotain mavic-sälää mukana (sisurit ehkä?), mutten muista mitä. Toisen mukana ei tullut mitään. BD:n päässä valittelivat, että varastossa on 35000 itemiä, ei voi tietää mitä paketissa pitäis olla.. Mitäs laatikot ovat muilla syöneet?

----------


## Ribbe

Juuri tuota kyseistä Radonia en ole tilannut, mutta vuoden sisään kaksi Radonia ostanut ja aina ollut paketissa sitä mitä pitänytkin olla. Viimeisellä kerralla siellä oli pyörän lisäksi tilaamani muut tarvikkeen hyvin pakattuna.
Sen vain huomannu että laatueroa on radonin maasturissa ja maantie fillarissa. Maastopyörässä vanteet oli todella ala-arvoisesti kasattu. alle 100km niin takaa oli muutama pinna melkein irti. Maantiepyörällä nyt ajellu 500km, vanteissa ei ole yhtään heittoa mihinkään suuntaan ja pinnat tuntuvat olevan tasaisen kireällä.

----------


## mankeloija

Löytyykö joltain jo tallista Skill 7.0? Minkä levyistä rengasta mahtuu alle ja mahtuuko bilteman lokarit kiinni?

----------


## Mait

> Radon Slide 130 9.0:n hankkineet: Oliko paketissa mukana jotain mavicin sälää, ja jos oli niin mitä? Itselläni kävi yksi tuollainen pyörä mutkan täällä, ja nyt on toinen (runkokoko) menossa. Ensimmäisessä oli jotain mavic-sälää mukana (sisurit ehkä?), mutten muista mitä. Toisen mukana ei tullut mitään. BD:n päässä valittelivat, että varastossa on 35000 itemiä, ei voi tietää mitä paketissa pitäis olla.. Mitäs laatikot ovat muilla syöneet?



Itsellä ei ollut mitään mavicilta. Jäin juuri niitä tubeless sisureita kaipaamaan ja on ollut tarkoitiksena tilata. Ei itsellä tullut mukaan paljoakaan ylimääräistä. Reverbiin öljyä ja pari ruiskua sekä jotkut ilmaamiseen käytettävät letkut?. Ja muutama kiinnike en edes tiedä minne. 
Pitäisiköhän piruuttaan kysäistä noista sisureista josko voisivat lähettää ilmaiseksi vaikka tilauksen yhteydessä jos kerran joillekkin ne ovat tulleet.   :Hymy:

----------


## ___

Nyt tulee sellainen kysymys, että hieman nolottaa kysyäkkin, mutta ei tässä muu auta:
Onko kenelläkään muulla ollut ongelmia sen suhteen, että satulan pikalukitus ei pidä? Eli käytännössä niin, että jos käyn vähänkin "pomputtavammassa" maastossa ajelemassa, niin ei aikaakaan, kun ZR Raceni (29 hardtail) satula on laskenut itsestään sen sentin tai pari.

Pikalukitusta en kyllä ole vääntänyt kiinni mitenkään apinanraivolla, etten suotta tuhoaisi mitään, mutta ei se mielestäni mitenkään erityisen löysälläkään ole ollut. (Kaikki aiemmat samalla tavalla kiinnittämäni renkaat/satulat ovat kestäneet ihan hyvin.)

Yksi potentiaalinen ongelman aiheuttaja on vaseliini, jota oli alunperin satulaputken sisällä, mutta tähän mennessä olen jo pyyhkinyt sen talouspaperilla sormen syvyydeltä pois, samoin kuin koko rasvainen satulatolppa on pyyhitty kuivaksi...

Mitäs ihmettä tässä pitäisi tehdä? Pikalukitus vain niin tiukalle, että sen hädintuskin saa kiinni? Vai pitäisikö koko rungon pystyputki yrittää puhdistaa vaseliinista? Vai..?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Pexxi

Putsaa kunnolla se vaseliini pois, satulatolppaan hammastahnaa, anna kuivua ja tolppa pyörään kiinni. Jotain oikeata tahnaakin on olemassa...

Ainakin tossa joku:

http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~TBAnx0000001...F&Y104=PK-SAC2

----------


## arctic biker

> Mitäs ihmettä tässä pitäisi tehdä? Pikalukitus vain niin tiukalle, että  sen hädintuskin saa kiinni? Vai pitäisikö koko rungon pystyputki yrittää  puhdistaa vaseliinista? Vai..?



Kotoa löytyy vanhoja reikiintyneitä puuvillaisia tennissukkia? Vielä parempi jos ne on mallia Lenita Airisto, siis näitä valkoisia. Puukko mukaan ja seuraavalla mettäkeikalla sitten sopivan paksuisesta pajusta pätkä mukaan. Levyjarrupyörällä ajaessa on Bräkleen tahi Valvoline taikka Motip-merkkiset levarin puhdistussprayt noita pakin pakollisia. 

Kepillä tunkien cleanerilla käsitelty sukka sinne rungon satulaputken sisään , työntäen ja kiertäen putsaat vaseliiinit sieltä pois ja myös tolpasta. 

Nythän on niin että Radonin rungot on kuiten perushalpakamaa, en kirjoita tätä millää muotoa halveksien, oikein hyviä hintaiseksiin mutta mittavirheitä aina sattuu. Ja nöösi vois ehken imho vaikkapa Liitiän avustuksella harkita nikin vaihtamista....

Ja esitämpä Radonin saittiväelle kysmyksen, miksi nuo sakemannit sitä vaseliinia tunkee alutolpan ja alurungon välille? kuukkeli käyntiin.

Noo palataan asiaan jos ei putsattu tolppa ala pysymään oikeassa korkeudessaan. Yksi runko kun mulla särkyikin vuosituhannen vaihteessa, oli mitat vähän pielessä.

----------


## ___

> Kotoa löytyy vanhoja reikiintyneitä puuvillaisia tennissukkia? Vielä parempi jos ne on mallia Lenita Airisto, siis näitä valkoisia. Puukko mukaan ja seuraavalla mettäkeikalla sitten sopivan paksuisesta pajusta pätkä mukaan. Levyjarrupyörällä ajaessa on Bräkleen tahi Valvoline taikka Motip-merkkiset levarin puhdistussprayt noita pakin pakollisia. 
> 
> Kepillä tunkien cleanerilla käsitelty sukka sinne rungon satulaputken sisään , työntäen ja kiertäen putsaat vaseliiinit sieltä pois ja myös tolpasta.



Eli tälläistä näin? http://motonet.fi/fi/tuote/606075/CR...puhdiste-500ml (Edit: tai Bilteman versio? ) Jees...Täytyy napata tuollainen matkaan sitten kun käyn seuraavan kerran jossain sopivassa kaupassa, niin päästään putsaushommiin.

Mutta nyt kun ehdin jo aloittamaan tyhmien kysymisen, niin jatketaanpa samalla linjalla: Mitä kaikkea levyjarruista pitää puhdistaa tuolla?  :Leveä hymy:  Jarrupinnat pysyvät kai varsin puhtaana itsestäänkin (?), mutta kuuluuko tuolla vaikka irrotella sitä hienojakoista, tummaa pölyä joka sotkee valkoiset jarrusatulani?  :Leveä hymy: 


Ja okei, putsataan siis satulatolppa- ja putki vielä entistä tarkemmin, ja toivotaan, että ongelma korjaantuu sillä. Kyllähän alurungon nyt PITÄISI toimia ilman kaikenmaailman hiilaritahnoja... 
Vaikka kai nekin on pakko ottaa harkintaan, jos tuo ei muuten ala pysyä.





> Ja nöösi vois ehken imho vaikkapa Liitiän avustuksella harkita nikin vaihtamista....



 :Leveä hymy:  Tämä on nyt jo kovassa harkinnassa, ja vaihtunee sitten, jos joskus keksin jotain sopivaa. Ja tietysti sillä edellytyksellä, että joku ystävällinen admin suostuu hieman avittamaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## haral

Kevät on tuonut täpärikuumeen. Nykyinen pyörä on viime vuoden ZR Race 6.0 (26) jäykkäperä 18-tuumaisella rungolla. Ongelmat tuossa pyörässä tulee esille keskuspuiston juurakkorynkytyksessä. Ongelmina on mm. takapään pomputus juurissa ja kivissä sekä jyrkänoloinen geometriä. Viimeksi tänään tuli tehtyä endo tasaisella kiitoksia huonojen taitojen, jyrkän keulakulman ja putkelta polkemisen. Lisäksi rungon koko tuntuu muuten oikean suuntaiselta, mutta hieman ahtaalta pituussuunnassa. Esimerkiksi putkelta polkiessa paino tuntuu nousevan hyvin etupainotteiseksi. 

Lääkkeeksi ongelmaan olen siis miettinyt luottokortin vinguttamista eli Slide 130 (29) tai Slide 150 (26). Osat ym. noissa on melko samaa, erot tulevat lähinnä joustomatkassa, rengaskoossa ja lievässä keulakulman erossa. 

Kysympä siis muiden mielipiteitä, kumpi olisi järkevämpi juurakkoon eli ns. trail-käyttöön? Hyppyjä en harrastele ja alamäkeenkään en kovin kummoista vauhtia uskalla tykittää. Painopiste olisi siis loivemmassa keulakulmassa, parempana joustomatkana ja parempana juurakkojen ylittämisenä. 

Tuoko 26 tuumaisen 20mm lisäjousto mitään hyötyä ilman hyppyjä tai alamäkiajelua? Jollei, niin 29 parempi rullaavuus olisi lienee voittava tekijä? Tuo pieni ero keulakulmassa 26 hyväksi lienee niin marginaalinen ilman suurempaa hyötyä?

Mielipiteitä, oikeaa tai väärää vastausta ei ole.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Mitäs ihmettä tässä pitäisi tehdä? Pikalukitus vain niin tiukalle, että sen hädintuskin saa kiinni? Vai pitäisikö koko rungon pystyputki yrittää puhdistaa vaseliinista? Vai..?



 Tai sitten uhraat kympin tai kaksi ja ostat kuusiokololla kiristettävän clampin. Salsan on ainakin hyviä.

----------


## stumpe

> Kevät on tuonut täpärikuumeen. Nykyinen pyörä on viime vuoden ZR Race 6.0 (26) jäykkäperä 18-tuumaisella rungolla. Ongelmat tuossa pyörässä tulee esille keskuspuiston juurakkorynkytyksessä. Ongelmina on mm. takapään pomputus juurissa ja kivissä sekä jyrkänoloinen geometriä. Viimeksi tänään tuli tehtyä endo tasaisella kiitoksia huonojen taitojen, jyrkän keulakulman ja putkelta polkemisen. Lisäksi rungon koko tuntuu muuten oikean suuntaiselta, mutta hieman ahtaalta pituussuunnassa. Esimerkiksi putkelta polkiessa paino tuntuu nousevan hyvin etupainotteiseksi. 
> 
> Lääkkeeksi ongelmaan olen siis miettinyt luottokortin vinguttamista eli Slide 130 (29) tai Slide 150 (26). Osat ym. noissa on melko samaa, erot tulevat lähinnä joustomatkassa, rengaskoossa ja lievässä keulakulman erossa. 
> 
> Kysympä siis muiden mielipiteitä, kumpi olisi järkevämpi juurakkoon eli ns. trail-käyttöön? Hyppyjä en harrastele ja alamäkeenkään en kovin kummoista vauhtia uskalla tykittää. Painopiste olisi siis loivemmassa keulakulmassa, parempana joustomatkana ja parempana juurakkojen ylittämisenä. 
> 
> Tuoko 26 tuumaisen 20mm lisäjousto mitään hyötyä ilman hyppyjä tai alamäkiajelua? Jollei, niin 29 parempi rullaavuus olisi lienee voittava tekijä? Tuo pieni ero keulakulmassa 26 hyväksi lienee niin marginaalinen ilman suurempaa hyötyä?
> 
> Mielipiteitä, oikeaa tai väärää vastausta ei ole.



Juurakkoon ottaisin 29er, koska rullaa paremmin esteiden yli, sekä OTB:eet vähenevät, varsinkin kun taidot ovat vielä hakusessa. 

Jos hyppelisit paljon isoja hyppyjä tai ajaisit enskatyylisesti ja alamäkipainotteisesti niin toi 26er olis silloin parempi, mutta kuten sanoit, 29 parempi rullaavus on voittava tekijä sun ajoissa. Ja tohon 29 voi joskus laittaa 140mm keulan, jos haluaa päivittää.

----------


## late.

> -- 8< --
> Lääkkeeksi ongelmaan olen siis miettinyt luottokortin vinguttamista eli Slide 130 (29) tai Slide 150 (26). Osat ym. noissa on melko samaa, erot tulevat lähinnä joustomatkassa, rengaskoossa ja lievässä keulakulman erossa. 
> 
> Kysympä siis muiden mielipiteitä, kumpi olisi järkevämpi juurakkoon eli ns. trail-käyttöön? Hyppyjä en harrastele ja alamäkeenkään en kovin kummoista vauhtia uskalla tykittää. Painopiste olisi siis loivemmassa keulakulmassa, parempana joustomatkana ja parempana juurakkojen ylittämisenä.
> --  8< --



Itse pähkäilin samojen vaihtoehtojen välillä ja päädyin 130:n. Eilen oli jännä huomata, kuinka itseäni paljon kokeneempi ystävä jäi juurakossa huomattavasti jälkeen 26" jäykkäperällä. Tällä lyhyellä kokemuksella ja tähän astisten lenkkejen perusteella annan ääneni 29erille.

----------


## znood

Tuollanen kotiutui eilen.


Tän päivästen modien jälkeen  :Hymy:  Kunnon renkaat alle ja crankbootit suojaamaan kuitukampia.

----------


## ___

> Tai sitten uhraat kympin tai kaksi ja ostat kuusiokololla kiristettävän clampin. Salsan on ainakin hyviä.



Itse asiassa tarkoitukseni olikin korvata kaikki pyörän pikalinkut hieman vaikeammin irrotettavilla, ihan vain siltä varalta, että jos joskus on tarvetta jättää pyörä hetkeksi julkiselle paikalle. En kuitenkaan usko valumisongelman johtuvan klampista, joten en ole vielä kiirehtinyt sen kanssa.
Mutta nyt kun joka tapauksessa sivuttiin asiaa, niin osaisiko joku sanoa, että toimisiko Bilteman pikalukitsinsetti korvikkeena noille alkuperäisille pikalinkuille? Vai täytyykö noitakin alkaa metsästämään saksasta?  :Hymy:  



Ja sitten vielä toinen kysymys: Onko Radon Zr Race 6.0 vm 2014 (Reba Solo Air):n haarukkaputki 1 1/8" vai 1.5"? Eli sopiiko tämä stemmi? Bike-Discount: Truvativ AKA All Mountain stem
Vai täytyykö ottaa alkuperäistä vastaava Bike-Discount: RaceFace Ride stem
(Ongelmana on lähinnä se, että nykyinen 100mm stemmi tuntuu jonkun verran pitkältä, ja arvioni mukaan 80mm voisi olla lähellä optimia. Jostain syystä 80mm stemmejä on kuitenkin todella heikosti saatavilla, joten kakkosvaihtoehtona on 70mm RaceFace...)

----------


## arctic biker

Mun halpismerkki on Poison jotta anteeksi vaan kun seikkailen väärässä pöydässä! 



> toimisiko Bilteman pikalukitsinsetti korvikkeena noille alkuperäisille pikalinkuille? Vai täytyykö noitakin alkaa metsästämään saksasta?



Jos linkun avaava kahva on sitä mallia jonka voit ruuvata itse linkkuun niin se on pirun keksintö. Se kahva kuitenkin unohtuu siihen linkkuun kiinni ja ajossa irtoaa. Mulle on kertynyt ihan tilaamatta ja tietämättä  kaksi kevennyspikalukkosettiä ja originaalista neljästä vääntimestä on nyt kaksi tallella. Tai ainakin yksi, toivoakseni.

----------


## arctic biker

Noissa Radoninkin Tapered- tai normikaulaputkisissa joustohaarukoissa on stemmin puoleinen pää AINA 1 1/8". Aivan standardikannatin passaa.

Versenderimerkeistä Canyon käyttää MAANtiepyörissään 1 1/4" mitoitusta. Mikähän järki siinäkin on?

----------


## arctic biker

> mutta kuuluuko tuolla vaikka irrotella sitä hienojakoista, tummaa pölyä joka sotkee valkoiset jarrusatulani?



Oikein hyvää tuohonkin tarkoitukseen. Ja sitten kun innostut vaikkapa ohjainlaakereitasi puhdistaamaan , se alempihan paskottuu todella nopeaan niin verraton aine. Itse pesin tänään.ajettavan ruohonleikkurin ihan Wurthin tehokkaammalla pesu-aineella ja Valvolinella sitten nyysin loput. Jarrulevyjen puhdistusspraytten merkkikohtaisista eroista en tiedä, omat noukin Tokmannilta.

----------


## ___

Jep jep... Mutta on se kyllä kumma, kun B-D:ltä ei tällä hetkellä löydy kuin yksi <50€ 80mm stemmi 1 1/8"-paksuudella, ja sekin on valkoinen. 70mm ja 90mm stemmejä taas löytyy vaikka muille jakaa. No, täytyy ajaa vielä yksi lenkki ja pohtia että otetaanko tyylikäs 70mm vai eksoottisempi 80mm kokeiluun, ja tilailla sitten sen mukaan.



Olisiko tässä sitten Bilteman settiä turvallisempi valinta renkaiden kiinnittämiseen, ja tässä ratkaisu satulan kiinnittämiseen? Muuten voisin hyvinkin ottaa vaikka sen Salsankin, mutta sitähän ei tuolta saa... Toinen, suht järkevältä vaikuttava vaihtoehto olisi Zefalin Anti-Theft linkut, mutta tiedä sitten, että aukeavatko nuo enään vuoden päästä hieman likaisena ja pakkasen paukkuessa?


Edit:




> Oikein hyvää tuohonkin tarkoitukseen. Ja  sitten kun innostut vaikkapa ohjainlaakereitasi puhdistaamaan , se  alempihan paskottuu todella nopeaan niin verraton aine. Itse pesin  tänään.ajettavan ruohonleikkurin ihan Wurthin tehokkaammalla  pesu-aineella ja Valvolinella sitten nyysin loput. Jarrulevyjen  puhdistusspraytten merkkikohtaisista eroista en tiedä, omat noukin  Tokmannilta.



Ai Tokmanniltakin saa? Sehän on hyvä tietää, niin ei tarvitse lähteä vartavasten merta edemmäs kalaan.  :Hymy:  
Ohjainlaakereita en ole koskaan erityisemmin puhdistanut, onko siihen mitään erityisiä vinkkejä tai varoitksia?

----------


## haral

Kiitokset suosituksista 29 / 130 pyörän osalta. Kävin paikallisesta liikkeestä hakemassa Spessun StumpJumpper FSR Comp 29er.  :Leveä hymy:  Kyllä kelpaa ajella, aivan mieletön ero poluilla etenemisessä ja alamäkien vauhdissa. 29 todella rullaa helpommin esteiden yli ja takaiskarin tasoittava vaikutus on mieletön.

----------


## arctic biker

> Ohjainlaakereita en ole koskaan erityisemmin puhdistanut, onko siihen mitään erityisiä vinkkejä tai varoitksia?



kuukkeloipa vaikka "head set bearing service" Kuinka usein nuokin kannattaa huoltaa vai vaikka jättää oman onnensa nojaan onkin kokonaan toinen tarina.

Maasturissani huollan keväällä kun laitan joustokeulan ja syksyllä sitten jäykkiksen asennuksen yhteydessä. Aina nuo on paskottuneet. Maantievehkeen laakerit avaan syksyllä ajokauden päättyessä, kylmässä tallissa laakerit viihtyy paremmin kun vetinen mömmö on poissa ja tuoretta rasvat tilalla.

----------


## orc biker

> Olisiko tässä sitten Bilteman settiä turvallisempi valinta renkaiden kiinnittämiseen, ja tässä ratkaisu satulan kiinnittämiseen?



"Quick-releases are  xed with an allen key." En tiedä, mitä on "xed", mutta ei varmasti ole turvallisempi, koska kyllähän kuusikulmaista on useammalla mukana kuin viisikulmaista tai mikä lie epästandardi onkaan kyseessä.

----------


## telliv

Liekkö kirjoitteleevat liian vauhdilla vai mitä mut kyseessä varmaankin "Quick-releases are *fi*xed with an allen key." Allen key=kuuskulma.

----------


## Greycap

> Eilen oli jännä huomata, kuinka itseäni paljon kokeneempi ystävä jäi juurakossa huomattavasti jälkeen 26" jäykkäperällä. Tällä lyhyellä kokemuksella ja tähän astisten lenkkejen perusteella annan ääneni 29erille.



Anna vaan se ääni suosiolla täysjoustolle niin menee enemmän sinne mihin pitää. Itse olen ajanut samaa polkua 26" jäykkäperällä, 29" jäykkäperällä sekä 26" täysjoustolla ja kahden ensimmäisen välillä on toki eroa (joka voi toki johtua siitä että 29er on muutenkin laadukkaampi pyörä kuin edeltäjänsä) mutta täysjousto pyyhkii molemmilla lattiaa mennen tullen mitä nopeuteen tulee. Hitaassa vauhdissa ja hankalassa maastossa 29er _saattaa_ olla parempi sen vähän paremman esteiden yli rullaavuuden ansiosta mutta vauhdin kasvaessa kasvaa täysjouston hyödyt sellaista tahtia että jäykkäperän puikoissa on oltava melkoinen guru jos haluaa tulla perässä.

----------


## orc biker

> Liekkö kirjoitteleevat liian vauhdilla vai mitä mut kyseessä varmaankin "Quick-releases are *fi*xed with an allen key." Allen key=kuuskulma.



Joo, mutta siis tuo Bilteman setti sisältää jonkinlaisen viisikulmaisen avaimen tai vastaavan epästandardin eli se on varmasti harvinaisempi työkalu ainakin opportunistisen varkaan takataskussa kuin tuon setin kuusikulma. Sitä tarkoitin tuossa yllä.

----------


## orc biker

> Hitaassa vauhdissa ja hankalassa maastossa 29er _saattaa_ olla parempi sen vähän paremman esteiden yli rullaavuuden ansiosta mutta vauhdin kasvaessa kasvaa täysjouston hyödyt sellaista tahtia että jäykkäperän puikoissa on oltava melkoinen guru jos haluaa tulla perässä.



Minä näen yleistyksenä täysjouston olevan nopeampi aina juurakoissa ja kivikoissa ja muissa jatkuvasti esteisiin hakkaavassa menossa. Sellaisessa, jossa esteisiin törmää niin, että pomppii. Sen sijaan, mitä enemmän mennään hyväkuntoiseen ja tasaisempaan polkuun, niin sen enemmän 29er voittaa. Kun siis esteet ovat niin pieniä, että niistä voi tosiaan vain rullata ylitse, tai niin harvassa, että ne eivät paljoa hidasta. Täysjouston kohtaamiskulma on huomattavasti "loivempi", koska se myötäilee estettä, liikkuu esteen edestä pois, ja näin energiaa hukkautuu vähemmän ja kontrolli säilyy.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Jep jep... Mutta on se kyllä kumma, kun B-D:ltä ei tällä hetkellä löydy kuin yksi <50€ 80mm stemmi 1 1/8"-paksuudella, ja sekin on valkoinen. 70mm ja 90mm stemmejä taas löytyy vaikka muille jakaa. No, täytyy ajaa vielä yksi lenkki ja pohtia että otetaanko tyylikäs 70mm vai eksoottisempi 80mm kokeiluun, ja tilailla sitten sen mukaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Olisiko tässä sitten Bilteman settiä turvallisempi valinta renkaiden kiinnittämiseen, ja tässä ratkaisu satulan kiinnittämiseen? Muuten voisin hyvinkin ottaa vaikka sen Salsankin, mutta sitähän ei tuolta saa... Toinen, suht järkevältä vaikuttava vaihtoehto olisi Zefalin Anti-Theft linkut, mutta tiedä sitten, että aukeavatko nuo enään vuoden päästä hieman likaisena ja pakkasen paukkuessa?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Ei niitä stemmejä tarvii saksasta asti tilata, hi5bikes tai fillariosasta löytyy esmes truvativin stemmejä muutaman kympin hinnalla.

----------


## late.

> Anna vaan se ääni suosiolla täysjoustolle niin menee enemmän sinne mihin pitää. Itse olen ajanut samaa polkua 26" jäykkäperällä, 29" jäykkäperällä sekä 26" täysjoustolla ja kahden ensimmäisen välillä on toki eroa (joka voi toki johtua siitä että 29er on muutenkin laadukkaampi pyörä kuin edeltäjänsä) mutta täysjousto pyyhkii molemmilla lattiaa mennen tullen mitä nopeuteen tulee. Hitaassa vauhdissa ja hankalassa maastossa 29er _saattaa_ olla parempi sen vähän paremman esteiden yli rullaavuuden ansiosta mutta vauhdin kasvaessa kasvaa täysjouston hyödyt sellaista tahtia että jäykkäperän puikoissa on oltava melkoinen guru jos haluaa tulla perässä.



Itsellänikin siis täpäri 29er jolle annan ääneni. Taisi unohtua mainita edellisessä viestissä tarpeeksi selkeästi.

----------


## arctic biker

> Joo, mutta siis tuo Bilteman setti sisältää jonkinlaisen viisikulmaisen avaimen tai vastaavan epästandardin eli se on varmasti harvinaisempi työkalu ainakin opportunistisen varkaan takataskussa kuin tuon setin kuusikulma. Sitä tarkoitin tuossa yllä.



Ja sitten kun pyörän omistaja hukkaa tai on ihme-avain jääny matkasta kun tarvis tulee :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pekkapoika77

Hei,

Olen jo tovin harkinnut paremman pyörän ostoa ja ajattelinkin kysäistä teiltä mielipidettä moiseen.
Aikaisemmin ajellut markettimalleilla ja tuon takia ei ole tietämystä noista vehkeistä :Hymy: 
Ajajan mitat ovat: pituus 175cm ja jalan sisämitta on 80cm
Paketti jota olen katsellut(pyörän koko 18") ja tulee käytettäväksi mäkisille hiekkateille + asfaltilla ajoon:
Pyörä(ulkonäkö ja mallimerkintä kolahti kohdalleen):
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/black-sin-29-9.0-18011/wg_id-117
Polkimet:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...ery_country=39
tai:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/m...427/wg_id-1878
Myöhemmin sitten lukkopolkimia sun muita varusteita.

Pärjääköhän mokomalla vaikka muutaman vuoden?
Olisin kiitollinen mielipiteistänne mahdollisista haitoista ja hyödyistä :Hymy:

----------


## YocceT

No jos rahaa on tolkuttomasti tuhlattavaksi niin kyllä tollaseen käyttöön tulevaan pyörään voi sen kakspuolitonnia tuhlata. Ja varmaan pärjää muutaman vuoden. Eri asia on tykkänään sitten se että kannattaako siihen sijoittaa noin paljon.

----------


## pekkapoika77

Kiitoksia vastauksestanne ja oli alunperin tarkoitus vaihtaa auto, mutta luovuin siitä niin sillä tuo summa ei haittaa.
Canyonin pyöriä katselin ensin, mutta saatavuus on aika huono.
Tuosta käyttötarkoituksesta vielä, että myöhemmin olisi tarkoitus metsä lisätä mukaan ajeluun.
Mitä olen tuosta pyörämallista lukenut niin ei välttämättä tarvitse heti olla vaihtamassa osia vaan pitäisi olla kelvolliset alusta alkaen?

----------


## Ilmari_83

näin ohimennen, mistä löydän radonin sarjanumeron että voin verrata sitä tarraan joka toimitettiin mukana?

----------


## orc biker

> näin ohimennen, mistä löydän radonin sarjanumeron että voin verrata sitä tarraan joka toimitettiin mukana?



Keskiön alapuolelta rungosta.

----------


## orc biker

> Ja sitten kun pyörän omistaja hukkaa tai on ihme-avain jääny matkasta kun tarvis tulee



Ostaa uuden setin sitten tai varmasti tuo nyt lähtee muutenkin auki ajan ja välineiden avustuksella. Ideanahan tuossa on se, että ihan kuka tahansa ei vain voi kiertää rengasta mukaan paljain käsin, eikä ehkä mukana taskussa olevalla monitoimityökalullakaan.

----------


## Ilmari_83

> Keskiön alapuolelta rungosta.



Kiva juttu, siellä on ihan eri numero ku itse tarrassa. Tai sitten itse numero on jotain vaijeria pitävän muovikikkareen alla piilossa.

*sielläpä se numero taitaakin olla muovikikkareen alla piilotettuna, oikein kun tirkistää niin näkee muutaman numeron alalaidan*

----------


## jaskaj

Eilen tuli uus slide 130 9.0 ja tänää pääsin käymää lenkillä. Mielenvikasen hyvältä tuntu ainakin omasta mielestä. Kyseessä siis mulle ensimmäinen ns. Kunnon pyörä. Ainoo vaan, että iskareihin ja kumeihin oli kaikkiin laitettu 3,5bar painetta. Nyt pitäs olla paineet kohillaan, niin pääsee huomenna uudestaan koeajolle.  :Hymy: 

Sent from my RM-846_eu_finland_204 using Tapatalk

----------


## late.

Miten Radonin takuu toimii suomessa? Voinko viedä pyörän suoraan Fillariosaan takuuhuoltoon, vai täytyykö takuuasiat hoitaa aina bike-discountin kautta?

Tarvetta huollolle taitaa olla kun pari viikkoa vanhan Slide 130 8.0n takaiskari vuotaa vähän öljyä ja poploc lopetti toimintansa / etuhaarukka on jämähtänyt lukittuun asentoon.

----------


## orc biker

> Miten Radonin takuu toimii suomessa? Voinko viedä pyörän suoraan Fillariosaan takuuhuoltoon, vai täytyykö takuuasiat hoitaa aina bike-discountin kautta?
> 
> Tarvetta huollolle taitaa olla kun pari viikkoa vanhan Slide 130 8.0n takaiskari vuotaa vähän öljyä ja poploc lopetti toimintansa / etuhaarukka on jämähtänyt lukittuun asentoon.



Minun muistaakseni tuo Fillariosa ei enää kuulu tuohon Radonin jakeluun. Saatan olla väärässäkin, joten kannattaa tarkastaa asia. Jos irrotat iskarin pyörästä, niin sitten pitäisi onnistua huollon Suomessakin olettaen, että sillä on Suomessa maahantuoja. Sillä on oma takuunsa, mutta pyöräänhän suomalaisilla liikkeillä ei ole velvollisuutta koskea, kun sitä ei Suomessa myydä. Ainakin Rockshoxin ja Foxin huollot onnistuvat. Varmasti siis ainakin joissain liikkeissäkin, eikä tarvitse postitella maahantuojalle (tai kenties liike postittaa tai kenties liike itse on myös maahantuoja).

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Miten Radonin takuu toimii suomessa? Voinko viedä pyörän suoraan Fillariosaan takuuhuoltoon, vai täytyykö takuuasiat hoitaa aina bike-discountin kautta?
> 
> Tarvetta huollolle taitaa olla kun pari viikkoa vanhan Slide 130 8.0n takaiskari vuotaa vähän öljyä ja poploc lopetti toimintansa / etuhaarukka on jämähtänyt lukittuun asentoon.



Etuhaarukka näyttää varmalta huoltocaselta. Sen sijaan takaiskareilla on taipumusta uutena vähän tihkuttaa. Ainakin oma Fox RP23 -pulikkani lopetti vuotamisen aivan itsekseen muutaman lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Antza44

> Miten Radonin takuu toimii suomessa? Voinko viedä pyörän suoraan Fillariosaan takuuhuoltoon, vai täytyykö takuuasiat hoitaa aina bike-discountin kautta?
> 
> Tarvetta huollolle taitaa olla kun pari viikkoa vanhan Slide 130 8.0n takaiskari vuotaa vähän öljyä ja poploc lopetti toimintansa / etuhaarukka on jämähtänyt lukittuun asentoon.



Soita Fillariosaan. Rockarin ainakin huolti.

----------


## late.

Kiitos vastauksista! Olin yhteydessä fillariosaan ja tilanne on todella se ettei heillä ole enää suoraa yhteistyötä Radonin kanssa. Suosittelivat pyytämään maksusitoomuksen Bike Discountilta, jolloin huolto onnistuisi suoraan siellä. Laitoin juuri meiliä Saksaan, toivottavasti vastailevat sieltä pian. Jos ei muu auta niin täytyy varmaan opiskella vähän haarukan irroitusta..

Note to self ja mahdollisille muille untuvikoille:
keula oli lukossa koska poplocin vaijeri oli jostain syystä löystynyt. Vaijerin kirsitys auttoi ja nyt näyttäis fillarin toimivan taas normaalisti.

----------


## unik

Pakko kysyä apuja, kun olen näiden runkokokojen kanssa jo ihan pihalla. Fillareita on tullut kateltua jo joku tovi ja vihdoin olen Radoniin päätynyt. Tarkempi malli on tämä: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web...902_.htm#geo16
 Mitat on mulla 167/ 79 cm. Kumman näistä nyt valitsen 16" vai 18", kun 17" olisi kai se sopivin?

Aiempi fillari oli Trekin 8000 15,5" ja se oli ihan passelinoloinen.

----------


## toripolliisi

Mä oon 178cm ja 18" oli hyvä lyhyemmällä stemmillä, joten ostaisin 16". Pyörä oli radon stage, eli geometrialta samantyylinen kuin slide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## unik

Kiitos! Kyllä taidan tuohon 16" päätyä. Laskurit pukkaa ehdottamaan tuota 18" ilmeisesti tuon jalan sisämitan mukaan. 

Täytyy laittaa luottokortti laulamaan ja ruveta odottelemaan lähetystä  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## znood

HOX HOX .. pari radonia omistaneena vinkkinä kaikille täysjoustoston ostajille : 

-avaa kaikki linkkujen pultit ja kiinnitä ne lukitteella
-rasvaa samalla laakerit

Tuossa uuden radonin laakerit.. EI RASVAA OLLENKAAN YHDESSÄKÄÄN LINKKUJEN LAAKERISSA ! Näin ollut jo kahdessa pyörässä. Kuvassa näkyvä ruskea on pintaruostetta.

----------


## Antza44

> Kiitos! Kyllä taidan tuohon 16" päätyä. Laskurit pukkaa ehdottamaan tuota 18" ilmeisesti tuon jalan sisämitan mukaan. 
> 
> Täytyy laittaa luottokortti laulamaan ja ruveta odottelemaan lähetystä 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ehdottomasti 16" siinäkin on jo 3 senttiä pidempi efektiivinen vaakaputki, kuin 15,5 Trekissä, jos löytämäni geo kuva piti kutinsa. Kompensoitsen sen sitten stemmiä lyhentämällä, niin hyvä tulee. Noissa Slideissä tuppaa muutenkin olemaan aika pitkät stemmit vakiona.

----------


## Parru

Znoodin viestin innoittamana nykäsin eilen illalla tärisevin käsin linkun laakerit auki, tarkoitus siis tarkastaa kuinka ruosteessa nuo minulla on, no kerrankin positiivinen yllätys,
laakerithan oli hyvässä vaseliinissa! Fillari siis tuo 130 slide 29". Eipä tullut edes mieleen uutena tarkastaa onko laakereissa rasvaa.
Mites, onko muut 130 slide-omistajat olleet tyytyväisiä fillariin? Itse ajatellut että pitäisikö joskus tehdä sellainen litku-konversio renkaisiin, aika monet tuntuvat sitä harrastavan. Jostain olin lukevinani ettei onnistuisi noihin contin mountainkingeihin mitkä vakiona pyörässä, tiedä sitten. Tokko monimutkainen homma, ilmeisesti teipit vanteisiin ja sitä rataa.

----------


## znood

> Znoodin viestin innoittamana nykäsin eilen illalla tärisevin käsin linkun laakerit auki, tarkoitus siis tarkastaa kuinka ruosteessa nuo minulla on, no kerrankin positiivinen yllätys,
> laakerithan oli hyvässä vaseliinissa! Fillari siis tuo 130 slide 29". Eipä tullut edes mieleen uutena tarkastaa onko laakereissa rasvaa.
> Mites, onko muut 130 slide-omistajat olleet tyytyväisiä fillariin? Itse ajatellut että pitäisikö joskus tehdä sellainen litku-konversio renkaisiin, aika monet tuntuvat sitä harrastavan. Jostain olin lukevinani ettei onnistuisi noihin contin mountainkingeihin mitkä vakiona pyörässä, tiedä sitten. Tokko monimutkainen homma, ilmeisesti teipit vanteisiin ja sitä rataa.



Mites muut radonistit.. Nämä mun rasvattomat pyörät on olleet siis :
-QLT Litening (100mm -09)
-Slide Enduro (160mm -11)
-Slide 150 10.0 (150mm -14)

----------


## Ribbe

> Mites muut radonistit.. Nämä mun rasvattomat pyörät on olleet siis :
> -QLT Litening (100mm -09)
> -Slide Enduro (160mm -11)
> -Slide 150 10.0 (150mm -14)



Itsellä on jäykkäperäinen niin laakereista en tiedä, mutta muuten oli pientä laatu ongelmaa maasturissa alussa. Fillari on 2013 vuoden ZR Race 29 7.0. 100km ajettuna ketju katkesi ja vanteet oli huonosti kasattu. 100km ajetussa fillarissa takavanteesta oli pari kolme pinnaa melkein irti. Tiedän että ensi huolto on, mutta että noin löysällä pinnat. Toisaalta taas Radonin maantie fillarissa ei ole ollut mitään. pari sataa kilsaa ajettuna vähän joutui vaihteita hieno säätää, mutta muuten ei ole ollut mitään. Ei edes tarvetta sille ekalle ensi huollon pinnojen tiukkaukselle.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Itsellä on jäykkäperäinen niin laakereista en tiedä, mutta muuten oli pientä laatu ongelmaa maasturissa alussa. Fillari on 2013 vuoden ZR Race 29 7.0. 100km ajettuna ketju katkesi ja vanteet oli huonosti kasattu. 100km ajetussa fillarissa takavanteesta oli pari kolme pinnaa melkein irti. Tiedän että ensi huolto on, mutta että noin löysällä pinnat.



Nuo hinnat-alkaen kiekot (ja vähän kalliimmatkin) ovat koneella kasattuja ja tietääkseni siihen prosessiin ei välttämättä kuulu kiekon "sisään ajaminen". Pinnat saattavat olla tasakireydellä ennen ensimmäistä lenkkiä, mutta ne asettuvat lopullisesti paikoillensa vasta kunnon kuormituksessa. Sitten voikin muutama pinna olla todella löysällä. Jos kiekko on edelleen suora, korjaus on varsin triviaali operaatio: kiristetään löystyneet pinnat korvakuulolta samaan kireyteen muiden kanssa.

----------


## Mait

2014 Slide 130 yksi vai kaksi laakeria taisi olla lähes täysin kuivat ja muissa sitten jonkin verran rasvaa. Ainoastaan sieltä eturattaidan takaa olevaa laakeria en tarkastanut kun en jaksanut alkaa enempää purkaa pyörää. 

Muuten kyllä ollut tosi tyytyväinen pyörään. Stemmin vaihdoin 60mm pitkään ja mielestäni pyörästä tuli entistä leikkisämpi ja siis omaan käyttööni parempi ajella. Muuten ollut kyllä täysin ongelmaton pyörä tähän mennessä.

----------


## Ribbe

> Jos kiekko on edelleen suora, korjaus on varsin triviaali operaatio: kiristetään löystyneet pinnat korvakuulolta samaan kireyteen muiden kanssa.



Kiekko oli käytännössä suora, juuri kuvaamallasi tavalla sen korjasin.

----------


## Jaywalkr

Hei kaikki Radonin omistajat ja niistä enemmän tietävät. Oon nyt luultavasti tehny päätöksen pyörästä jota ajattelin kokeilla kunnes ostan sopivan 29erin kun uudet mallit saapuvat. Eli Radon ZR Race 650b 7.0 olis nyt se joka kiinnostais laittaa tilaukseen.. http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/z...817/wg_id-6198 

Ainoa vaikea päätös enään jäljellä (kaiken muun keskellä tietysti) on runkokoon valinta! Eli voisko joku kertoa että mikä olis se sopivampi meikälle, jonka koko on 193/98 inseam 90-91

Siis, lueskelin tuolta Canyon suositus -kohdasta että siellä oli eräs jolla oli lähes samat mitat kun meikällä 193/95 tai lähelle ja inseam 90-92 ja pähkäili kumman koon ottaa L vai XL. Päättyi siis XL kokoon joka oli tiptop.

Eli, siis pyörä tulee sekalaiseen käyttöön, millä myös tietysti painellaan metsää kuten kaikkea muutakin normaalimpaa ajoa.

Keskustelin Bike Discountin henkilön kanssa puhelimitse ja hän oli "ehkä" sitä mieltä että 20" olis se vähän parempi kuin 22" joka näissä Radoneissa on.
Kävin myös käpylässä eräässä pyöräliikkeessä kokeilemassa yhtä 29" renkailla olevaa Marin -merkkistä pyörää jonka runkokoko oli 20,5" ja se vaikutti oikein hyvältä, ja myyjä sanoi että Marin pyörissä on normaalisti melko iso koko.


Mutta miten paljon eroa on esim. Canyon ja Radoneilla? Jos XL olis Canyonilta se "hyvempi" niin mitä mieltä te hienot ihmiset olisitte Radonista näille mitoille kun minä olen?

193/98 - inseam 90-92? ---------- 20" ----vai------ 22"? 

Ja kiitos!

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> 193/98 - inseam 90-92? ---------- 20" ----vai------ 22"?



22-tuumaisen ottaisin. Pienempi voi olla sulle turhan lyhyt.

----------


## Jaywalkr

jaah selvä. Meikä pelkää taas et 22" olis liian iso, :Sekaisin:  ainakin ku sitä 20,5" Marinia kokeilin niin sitä isompi ei olis kyl tarvinu olla.. Eipä täs auta muuta kuin lähteä seuraavaan pyöräliikkeeseen kokeilemaan lisää pyöriä. Tai odottaa et jompikumpi kooista menee sold outtiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> jaah selvä. Meikä pelkää taas et 22" olis liian iso, ainakin ku sitä 20,5" Marinia kokeilin niin sitä isompi ei olis kyl tarvinu olla.. Eipä täs auta muuta kuin lähteä seuraavaan pyöräliikkeeseen kokeilemaan lisää pyöriä. Tai odottaa et jompikumpi kooista menee sold outtiin



Mitähän Marinia kokeilit?

----------


## Jaywalkr

http://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/mar...er-p-48211-27/

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> http://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/mar...er-p-48211-27/



Jos nyt oikein katsoin, niin tuossa 20.5-tuumaisessa on vaakaputki samanmittainen kuin 22-tuumaisessa Radonissa.

http://www.marinbikes.com/us/bikes/description/2014-palisades-trail-se-29er#geometry

----------


## Jaywalkr

Juu u, mut aika selvästi näyttäis muut mitat olevan aikas lailla isompia, en sit tiiä miltä vaikuttaa kun toi Marin on tosiaan 29" renkailla ja Radoni 27.5".. Esim toi korkeus tai pystyputki on Radonin 22" jo 3cm korkeempi kuin 20,5" Marinissa. (550mm / 520mm)? Balansoituuko toi kuitenkin jos toisessa on pienemmät pyörät?

----------


## Jaywalkr

voihan satulaa tietysti säätää, kumpaan suuntaan vaan. isommassa varmaan muutama gramma lisää painoa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Juu u, mut aika selvästi näyttäis muut mitat olevan aikas lailla  isompia, en sit tiiä miltä vaikuttaa kun toi Marin on tosiaan 29" renkailla ja Radoni 27.5".. Esim toi korkeus tai pystyputki on Radonin 22" jo 3cm korkeempi kuin 20,5" Marinissa. (550mm / 520mm)?



Satulatolpassa on säätövaraa ja standover-korkeus (vaakaputken korkeus maasta) tuskin tulee ongelmaksi. Rengaskoolla ei ole geometriamittoihin juurikaan vaikutusta.

Itse ajan XL-kokoisella Canyonilla vaikka olen sinua 3 senttiä lyhyempi ja selkä on 4-5 senttiä lyhyempi. Olen ajanut myös L-kokoisella, mutta sitä piti jo vähän tuunata pidemmällä ohjainkannattimella ja satulatolpalla.

----------


## Jaywalkr

> Satulatolpassa on säätövaraa ja standover-korkeus (vaakaputken korkeus maasta) tuskin tulee ongelmaksi. Rengaskoolla ei ole geometriamittoihin juurikaan vaikutusta.
> 
> Itse ajan XL-kokoisella Canyonilla vaikka olen sinua 3 senttiä lyhyempi ja selkä on 4-5 senttiä lyhyempi. Olen ajanut myös L-kokoisella, mutta sitä piti jo vähän tuunata pidemmällä ohjainkannattimella ja satulatolpalla.



Nojoo, kuulostaa ihan järkevältä vaihtoehdolta tuo 22", kuitenkin taulukon mukaan 190-200cm karkeesti, ja inseam radonin sivujen mukaan aika hilkulla, 90cm näyttää 20" suositusta ja heti 91cm siihe 22" kinkeliin. Ainoo vaa ettei tuu sellast köntys-fiilistä sit jos se on vähä kookkaampi, vaikka tosin myös B-D:n suosituksen mukaan jos pituus on kahden koon rajalla niin, isompi jos on enemmän tour meininkiä ja pienempi malli jos päästelee metässä enempi. Tosin itsellä tulis olla sekavaa ajoa joka koostuu myös paljon perus pyöräilystä normi teillä, joten vois kait tuon isomman sitte laittaa pikkuhiljaa tilaukseen. Jos jollain pk-seudulla tai hanko - pk-seudulla sattuis olemaan Radonia jommalla kummalla mitalla niin voisin mielellään koetestaa muutaman metrin jos passaa  :Hymy: , ellen huomenna jo tilaa siis..hm

----------


## znood

> jaah selvä. Meikä pelkää taas et 22" olis liian iso, ainakin ku sitä 20,5" Marinia kokeilin niin sitä isompi ei olis kyl tarvinu olla.. Eipä täs auta muuta kuin lähteä seuraavaan pyöräliikkeeseen kokeilemaan lisää pyöriä. Tai odottaa et jompikumpi kooista menee sold outtiin



Kokemuksesta voin sanoa että 22" ei ole liian iso.
Radonin runkokooot on aika pieniä.

----------


## Jaywalkr

Jebu, kait sitä mennään sillä sit.. Mites vielä tuo Foxin forkki, kun se on Air spring pressure, eli kantsiiko tästä samalla ostaa B-Dst pumppu, ja mikä olis hyvä kohtuuhintanen? Kiitosta vastauksista.

----------


## Odottakaa

> Jebu, kait sitä mennään sillä sit.. Mites vielä tuo Foxin forkki, kun se on Air spring pressure, eli kantsiiko tästä samalla ostaa B-Dst pumppu, ja mikä olis hyvä kohtuuhintanen? Kiitosta vastauksista.



Moi, jos ei ole iskari pumppua niin osta se samalla. Mä ostin B-D:stä aikoina tuon rokkarin iskaripumpun ja sama pumppu käy siis Fox:n keulaan ja takaiskariin (kaikissa(?) noissa on tuo scharader venttiili).

----------


## TeemuTii

Moro.

Olisi tarkoitus hankkia 29er takajäykän kaveriksi täysjoustofillari. Kysyisinkin teiltä nyt mielipidettä seuraavasta pyörästä: Radon slide 140 7.0 http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...7811/wg_id-159 

Kertokaapas nyt tästä vähän, mitä hyvää? mitä huonoa? ja omia kokemuksia voi myös kertoa. Pyörä tulisi perus harrastuskäyttöön. Kivikko- ja juurakkopolkujen polkemiseen.

Kumpikohan runkokoko oli noista parempi 18" vai 20" ? omat mitat on 183cm/82cm.

----------


## znood

Ei voi haukkua vaikka omasta 160ed:stä katkes takahaarukka alle vuoden ikäisenä. Isoin eturatas kannattaa matalan keskiön takia vaihtaa jo heti kärkeen rock ringiin. Epäilen että 20" parempi koko kun noi on aika pieniä kokoja.

----------


## TeemuTii

> Moro.
> 
> Olisi tarkoitus hankkia 29er takajäykän kaveriksi täysjoustofillari. Kysyisinkin teiltä nyt mielipidettä seuraavasta pyörästä: Radon slide 140 7.0 http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...7811/wg_id-159 
> 
> Kertokaapas nyt tästä vähän, mitä hyvää? mitä huonoa? ja omia kokemuksia voi myös kertoa. Pyörä tulisi perus harrastuskäyttöön. Kivikko- ja juurakkopolkujen polkemiseen.
> 
> Kumpikohan runkokoko oli noista parempi 18" vai 20" ? omat mitat on 183cm/82cm.



Olisiko tähän lisää kommentteja? Tilausnappi syyhyää jo, mutta olisi kiva kuulla saako rahoilleen vastinetta ja että onko pyörä RIITTÄVÄN hyvä.

----------


## stumpe

> Olisiko tähän lisää kommentteja? Tilausnappi syyhyää jo, mutta olisi kiva kuulla saako rahoilleen vastinetta ja että onko pyörä RIITTÄVÄN hyvä.



Oletko ennen ajanut kakskutosilla? On meinaan sit ihan erilaista ajaa kun kaksysillä... mut kyl noilla osilla tohon hintaan tosi hyvä paketti. Kyl tolla kivikko ja juurakkopolut hoitaa, voi hyppiäkkin.

----------


## TeemuTii

> Oletko ennen ajanut kakskutosilla? On meinaan sit ihan erilaista ajaa kun kaksysillä... mut kyl noilla osilla tohon hintaan tosi hyvä paketti. Kyl tolla kivikko ja juurakkopolut hoitaa, voi hyppiäkkin.



Kakskutonen maastossa on kyllä vieras käsite, kokemukset vain tuosta 29er jäykkäperästä. Kuitenkin ajattelisin niin, että täpäri 29 olis jotenkin liian "iso" härveli. Yksi vaihtoehto olis sitten 27,5 täpäri. Tässä kyseisessä Radonissa olisi sitten myös tuo hinta sellainen mukava.

----------


## stumpe

No, en sitten tilais "sokkona", jos kakskutonen vieras käsite. En siis väitä, että olisi huonompi maastossa. Juurakko ja kivikkomaastossa kakskutosella joutuu jumppaamaan enemmän, siirteleen kehon painoa enemmän, on siis tavallaan aktiivisempi ajettava. Joillekkin tämä on juuri se "fun factor".

Mulla on 29er täysjousto, ja sillä voi polkea perse penkissä pahat juurakot ja kivikot, joka on mun mielestä nastaa. Isompi rengas siis rullaa esteiden yli paremmin.

Hinta on mukava joo, mutta ei ole kivaa silti maksaa tollasta summaa ja huomata, että jos sittenkin olis pitäny kaksysi ostaa... Tai voithan sä sen tilata ja myydä fillaritorilla n. 1000e jos ei nappaa 26 rengas...

----------


## IncBuff

> Kuitenkin ajattelisin niin, että täpäri 29 olis jotenkin liian "iso" härveli.



Mun mielestä ei ole. Ajan 29er jäykkistä ja viime viikolla kokeilin Trekin Fuel Ex:ää. Ei se ollut sen isomman tuntuinen härveli polulla kuin tuo jäykkiskään.

Radonillahan on 29er täpärikin kohtuu hintaan. Jo tuossa halvimmassa 1699€ maksavassa on tosi hyvät osat.

----------


## TeemuTii

Hyviä pointteja kyllä tullut. Toisaalta se olis kyllä hyvä, kun on jo tuntuma tossa 29. Täytyypä nyt ottaa tämä 29 täpäri vakevempaan harkintaan. Se on kyllä sitten tympiää tosin tilattuaan 26, ruveta miettimään, että olisi pitänyt ostaa se 29.

----------


## TeemuTii

Mikähän tästä http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...909/wg_id-7261 olisi sitten hyvä runkokoko? Nykyinen 29 Focus on kokoa M ja se on erittäin passelin kokoinen. Mitat olivat siis ne 183cm/82cm.

----------


## late.

Olen suhtautunut vähän varauksella polkupyörien ensihuoltoon, mutta näemmä se on ihan hyödyllistä!

Slide 130 8.0:lla on noin 570km ajoa takana ja kertoivat juuri huollon jäljiltä että takavanteessa oli kolme pinnaa lähes irti. Oon ollu muuten erittäin tyytyväinen fillariin, vaikka painoa voisi toki olla vähemmän.

----------


## TeemuTii

Mietinnät on nyt ohi ja tilaukseen lähti tuo Radon slide 130 29 8.0 SE, runkokokona 20". Sitten vain odotellaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Jaywalkr

Tänään saapui Radonin ZR Race 650b 7.0 DHL:llän toimittamana kotiovelle kun olin sopivasti lounastauolla. Hyvin pelas palvelu siis. Kotiin päästyäni duunipäivän jälkeen unboxasin paketin ja kasasin sen pienen mitä oli kasattavana, ja siitä painelin suoraan testiajolle. Koko tuntuma fillaroinnissa oli täysin Tip Top. 22" runko on täydellinen ja olen iloinen että en päätynytkään 20":een.. Hifistelystä tai mistä tahansa poiketen, tykkään noista 27.5" renkaista, ja en välttämättä vaihtais edes 29":een vaikka voisin. Kiitos teille jotka suositteli 22" ja muutenkin nostamaan vähän budjettia, vaikka alkuperäisestä vähän nousikin. Ajonautinto ja tuntuma on hyvä, ja viikonlopun jälkeen vähän hienosäätää vielä, kuten iskarien paineet sopivaksi 98kg:lle. Ehkä jos sattuu jossain vaiheessa pyöräilemään enemmän pelkästään normaaleita teitä, niin voi olla että hommaan korkeemman riser-tangon missä enemmän nousua, tai sitten korkeemman stemmin. Mutta nyt miten tää on, niin se pieksee kyllä mun junnukokoisen Kuwaharan 15 vuoden takaa  :Hymy:

----------


## kpyora

> ...Ehkä jos sattuu jossain vaiheessa pyöräilemään enemmän pelkästään normaaleita teitä, niin voi olla että hommaan korkeemman riser-tangon missä enemmän nousua, tai sitten korkeemman stemmin...



Sitä tarvittavaa osaa sanotaan "maantiepyöräksi".  :Vink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaywalkr

Nope, en tykkää maantiepyöristä, en ulkonäöstä, enkä toimivuudelta. Olen itse sitä mieltä että perus maastopyörällä menee paremmin tavallisilla teillä kuin jollain maantiepyörällä metsässä. Jos poljen joskus muilla kuin maastopyörillä, niin se on joko lepposa cruiseri tai tandem 😄.

----------


## TeemuTii

Tänään saapui Radon slide 130 8.0 SE, ja ei voi kuin hymyillä. Mahtava laite!

----------


## Jukahia

Moroo, 
Onko Joku tilannu Radon Slideen uusia takaiskarin puslia/akselia koskaan ?? 
Itse oon vahtanut jo kaikki linkkujen laakerit kylläkin, ja nyt menee vaihtoon iskarin yläpään akseli/puslat. 

Filo on *Radon Slide 140 6.0 vuosimallia 2011.*

Onko jollain varmuus jotta sopiiko nämä suoraan, oon mitannut että läpiakseli on sen 8mm ja iskarin puslaan(Yläpään reikään) tulevalla holkilla/akselilla on mittaa  54,99mm. Laitoin kysymyksen BD:lle kans mutta vastaus tuntuu kestävän... 

nämä:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/b...iece-8mm-10713   -> nämä lähinnä arveluttaa, muut sopii kyll..
+
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/d...8621/wg_id-828
+
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...2985/wg_id-280

----------


## Terwis

Black Sin 10.0 SL:llä on tullut nyt pari kuukautta ajettua.
Kevyt ja osiltaan laadukas fillari tuohon hintaan.

Ainut iso miinus on luokattoman löysä takahaarukka. Sivuttais suunnassa ei kummia voimia tarvitse kun kumi ottaa runkoon kiinni.
Pienen pähkäilyn jälkeen syyllinen taitaa olla tuo vaihtajankorvake + akselin vastakierre paketti joka ei ole luottamusta herättävä laitos.
Koko paketti on kahdella M5x10 kokoisella ruuvilla rungossa kiinni haarukan sisäpuolella.
Tähän asti hyvin kyllä kestänyt vaikka takana on ei-niin-hellää maastoajoa yli 1000km ja hiekkatie ajeluja toinen mokoma.

Eipä tuo mavicci mikään maailman tukevin kiekkokaan ole, jotenka osasyy löysyyteen siinäkin.

----------


## goatse

Ensimmäiseksi omaksi "oikeaksi" maastopyöräksi olen ostamassa Radonin zr race 650b 7.0 .http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/z...650b-7.0-17817 . Koko kiinnostaa, sivusto suosittelee 20" runkoa joka olisikin varastossa. Oma pituus 181cm ja inseam 88cm, lieneekö tuo 20" runko passeli metsäpoluille?

----------


## tmile

> Ainut iso miinus on luokattoman löysä takahaarukka. Sivuttais suunnassa ei kummia voimia tarvitse kun kumi ottaa runkoon kiinni.



Mulla on Black Sin ollut ajossa pari vuotta ja melkein 10000km. Ikinä ei ole kumi osunut runkoon, vaikka on yleensä ollut 2.35 leveitä renkaita.

----------


## telliv

Ainakin oman 98kg ruhon alla runko on hyvin ilmeetön ja 2,4" renkailla ei ole pelkoakaan et takahaarukkaan hiertäisi.

----------


## markus.a

Radonin uudet 2015 pyörät ilmestyneet Radonin kotisivuille. Uusi Slide 29 7.0 :n kokoonpano vaikuttaa houkuttelevalta, koska kuitenkin lasken itseni lähestulkoon täysin aloittelijaksi, varsinkin täysjousto-markkinoilla, niin sanokaas konkarit + muut asioista tietävät, että eikös kyseisestä kokoonpanosta voi maksaa tuon 1599€ ja saada rahoille vastinetta?  Kiitokset jo etukäteen!

----------


## Arhipoff

Jaaha tälle kaudelle Radon saa aikaan kuumotusta. Slide 7.0/8.0 aika kova omaan silmään... Ja geokin näyttää persjalkaselle ystävällisemmältä? Oiskohan se 130mm joustava täpäri hyvä vastapaino kurjuutin jäykkäperälle...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Radonin uudet 2015 pyörät ilmestyneet Radonin kotisivuille. Uusi Slide 29 7.0 :n kokoonpano vaikuttaa houkuttelevalta,  koska kuitenkin lasken itseni lähestulkoon täysin aloittelijaksi, varsinkin täysjousto-markkinoilla, niin sanokaas konkarit + muut asioista tietävät, että eikös kyseisestä kokoonpanosta voi maksaa tuon 1599€ ja saada rahoille vastinetta?  Kiitokset jo etukäteen!



Jos löydät tuohon hintaan paremman niin osta se. Etsimisessä voi mennä vähän aikaa. Aika käsittämätön hinta tuo 1599 egeä on 130 milliä joustavasta 29-täpäristä, kun ei noissa palikoissakaan mitään vikaa ole.

----------


## Stumpperi

Onko jollain kokemusta Radonin täysjoustojen kestävyydestä? Paikallinen Spessukauppias haukkui linkkujen laakereiden kestävyyden.. kuulemma väljiä jo 500km ajon jälkeen. 
Toki ymmärrän, että myyjät on myyjiä.

Nyt alkais olla nimittäin tän vuotiset Slide 130 29":t aika edullisia..

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Onko jollain kokemusta Radonin täysjoustojen  kestävyydestä? Paikallinen Spessukauppias haukkui linkkujen laakereiden kestävyyden.. kuulemma väljiä jo 500km ajon jälkeen. 
> Toki ymmärrän, että myyjät on myyjiä.
> 
> Nyt alkais olla nimittäin tän vuotiset Slide 130 29":t aika edullisia..



Kasaustyön laadun epätasaisuudesta on tällä palstalla esitetty jonkin verran evidenssiä. Kyllähän laakerin saa nopeastikin rikki, jos se on aivan kuiva.

Hinnoissa on kieltämättä nyt myymisen meininkiä. Ehkä niillä säästyneillä rahoilla voi käydä hakemassa laakerikaupasta uudet hipolaakerit, jos orkkikset osoittautuvat susiksi.

----------


## IncBuff

Mää tahon tuon Skeen 29:n, mutta oi miksi siitä on vain yksi malli. Pärjään vähän vähemmänkin hipoilla osilla.

----------


## Ketkuilija

> Onko jollain kokemusta Radonin täysjoustojen kestävyydestä? Paikallinen Spessukauppias haukkui linkkujen laakereiden kestävyyden.. kuulemma väljiä jo 500km ajon jälkeen. 
> Toki ymmärrän, että myyjät on myyjiä.
> 
> Nyt alkais olla nimittäin tän vuotiset Slide 130 29":t aika edullisia..



Syksyllä hankittu hinnat alkaen 8.0 130 joustava slide 29. Takanapa meni takuuseen, iskarin ylempi tappi irti/poikki ja iskari paskaksi. Ei takuuseen vaikka olin käynyt pulttien kireyden läpi. Xcm Rajamäki keskeytys kun rungon pultti rieskojen takana löystyi ja kammet juntturassa. Iskaria vaihtaessa huomasin että ainakin 1 laakeri aivan mäsänä. Ylipainoa on ja runtua fillarille tulee mut aika paljo ollu kommervenkkiä tuon kanssa. Seuraava konkeli ei oo hinnat alkaen malli.

----------


## Patterson

Skeen 29:stä on tulossa kolme versiota, alkaen hinta 1999e.

----------


## YoHannes

Nyt alkoi kuumottamaan Radonin Black Sin 8.0.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/b...ery_country=39

Kokemuksia ko. fillarista? 16" kokoa ajattelin koeajettuani lyhyesti canyon grand canyon cf mallista M koon ja todettuani sen aavistuksen isoksi (olen 172cm pitkä ja inseam 80cm).
2014 väri on aika järkyttävä, mutta kun hintaeroa ensivuoden malliin on 200€ niin liekö värillä väliä.

----------


## stumpe

> Nyt alkoi kuumottamaan Radonin Black Sin 8.0.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/b...ery_country=39
> 
> Kokemuksia ko. fillarista? 16" kokoa ajattelin koeajettuani lyhyesti canyon grand canyon cf mallista M koon ja todettuani sen aavistuksen isoksi (olen 172cm pitkä ja inseam 80cm).
> 2014 väri on aika järkyttävä, mutta kun hintaeroa ensivuoden malliin on 200€ niin liekö värillä väliä.



Tuossa ylempänä kokemuksia jäseneltä Terwis: Eri osilla mutta runko sama. 

"Black Sin 10.0 SL:llä on tullut nyt pari kuukautta ajettua.
Kevyt ja osiltaan laadukas fillari tuohon hintaan.

Ainut iso miinus on luokattoman löysä takahaarukka. Sivuttais suunnassa ei kummia voimia tarvitse kun kumi ottaa runkoon kiinni.
Pienen pähkäilyn jälkeen syyllinen taitaa olla tuo vaihtajankorvake + akselin vastakierre paketti joka ei ole luottamusta herättävä laitos.
Koko paketti on kahdella M5x10 kokoisella ruuvilla rungossa kiinni haarukan sisäpuolella.
Tähän asti hyvin kyllä kestänyt vaikka takana on ei-niin-hellää maastoajoa yli 1000km ja hiekkatie ajeluja toinen mokoma.

Eipä tuo mavicci mikään maailman tukevin kiekkokaan ole, jotenka osasyy löysyyteen siinäkin."

----------


## elasto

Kenelläkään muulla ei ollut vastaavia huonoja kokemuksia tuosta rungosta, joten veikkaan että Terwiksen takakiekko on löysä kuin ylikeitetty makaroni.

----------


## phebis

Mulla on ollu keväästä saakka black sin 10. Painoa kuskilla on vajaa 90kg ja löysyyttä en ole havainnut. Ainut mainittava harmi on nariseva keskiö, jota en ole vielä jaksanut hoitaa...

----------


## Terwis

Tätä löysyyttä on ihmetelty monen muunkin kanssa. 
Kiekko on kiristelty sellaiseksi ettei pahemmin periksi anna. Jopa liiankin tiukalle. 
Aika selkeästi näkee kiekkoa vääntäessä ja heiluttaessa että takahaarukka vääntyilee sivuttain hyvin paljon. 

En sitten tiedä että onko tehtaalla unohtunut kuitua muotista. 

Tuolle on oikeasti annettu runtua ihan kunnolla ja kilometrejä on tullut. Runko ei ole mennyt miksikään, eli vaikka löysä on niin   myös kestävä. 
Vaikka kyllä tuo haarukanpää-korvake-vastakierre paketti ei luottamusta herätä. 
Esimerkiksi Canyonissa tuo on paljon fiksummin suunniteltu. 

Voin kyllä tätä suositella hinta-laatusuhteen puolesta.

----------


## YoHannes

No niin, eilen illalla meni sitten tilaukseen tällainen :

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...e-29-8.0-19837

Otin sen 16" koolla uhallakin, omat mitat siis 172cm ja inseam 80cm.
Nyt jäädään jännityksellä odottamaan, että millainen härveli sieltä saapuu.
Väri ei miellytä omaa silmää ei sitten yhtään, mutta ajattelin kattella enempi maisemia ja polulla olevia kiviä/juurakoita/kuoppia.
Vertailtuani eri vaihtoehtoja niin mielestäni tossa vaikuttais olevan ihan hyvät osat hintaan nähden.
Nyt tarvii vaan ostella vielä polkimet ja hieman kurakaarta, ettei ole silmät savessa.
Olisin selvinny varmaan kahdella eturattaallakin mieluiten, mutta noissa Radoneissa näytti aina väärässä mallissa (tai joka hinnaltaan olis ollu mukavampi) olevan SRAMin osat, joista nyt en jostain syystä pidä.
Eli tossakin siinä halvemmassa tais olla 2 eturatasta, saahan nuokin päivitettyä sitten kun aika tekee rattaille tehtävänsä.

Katotaan miten käy, menikö koko ihan metsään, mutta kaikki nuo isommat rungot ovat tuntuneet järjestään liian pitkiltä, joten kokeillaan tosiaan pienempää.
Tietenkin toi fillari on parin viikon päästä vielä isommassa tarjouksessa, mutta en jaksanut jäädä odottelemaan, kun ainakin vielä tuota 16" oli tarjolla.

Katsoin Crudin Race pack tms. lokareita, mutta mietin, että onkohan kukaan viritellyt tohon pystypytkeen jotain, koska kyllähän maastofillari sitä mutaa nakkelee joka suuntaan.
Olis nimittäin tarkoitus talvella ajaa tuolla työmatkoja ja vaikka varustus on asianmukainen niin kivempihan se on työpaikan pukuhuoneeseenkin kävellä niin, ettei lattialla ole montaa senttiä kuraa.

----------


## Ribbe

Ei ole varsinaisesti Radonin ongelma, mutta omassa on XT:n takanapa 12mm akselilla. 1800km kesti vapaaratas, pakan kun irroitti niin kuoret tippui lattialle 4 osassa. Tuntui olevan aika yleinen vika ko. navan kanssa kun asiaa Googletti. Oulussa tuntuu olevan kiven takana osa. Taitaa mennä nettitilaukseen. Mietin myös kiekkojen päivitystä, mutta valikoimaa rajoittaa tuo läpiakseli  :Irvistys:

----------


## litku

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7673/wg_id-117

VS

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7663/wg_id-117

Keula ja jarrut näyttäis olevan suurimmat erot. Eli kumpi nyt sitten ois osiltaan se parempi?

----------


## Antza44

^6.0 15mm läpipultti tapered keula. Minusta tuo ratkaisee pelin 6 eduksi. Eli tämä on uudempi runko vedos tapered keula ja pressfit keskiö. Takana pikalinkku vielä. 7.0 eteen päin 12mm läpipultti perässä.

----------


## litku

> ^6.0 15mm läpipultti tapered keula. Minusta tuo ratkaisee pelin 6 eduksi. Eli tämä on uudempi runko vedos tapered keula ja pressfit keskiö. Takana pikalinkku vielä. 7.0 eteen päin 12mm läpipultti perässä.



Nyt saisko suomennoksen tästä?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Läpipultti=järeämpi, kuin tavallinen 9mm QR pikalikku akseli. Tapered keulan kaulaputki on ala laakerin kohdalta paksumpi 1.5" ja ylhäältä 1.1/8" tapered=kartio . Suora vastaava tasapaksu 1.1/8". Kuva 1 ja 2
Pressfit keskio jämäkämpi puriste sovitteinen laakeri rungon sisään VS BSA kierteinen keskio missa ulkoiset laakeri kupit. BSA sinänsä idiootti varma ja hyvä, mutta ei ihan niin jämäkkä.

----------


## Antero_

Pari puheenvuoroa sitten huudeltiin uudesta 29" Skeen 8.0 mallista. Onko kenelläkään vielä kolahtanut postissa? Aikaisempi 26" täysjousto Slide meni myyntiin vuosi sitten kun päädyin päivittämään 29" tasolle. Nyt vaan on menossa tiukka pohdinta päädynkö Skeen vai Slide -malleihin. Molemmissa on hyvät puolensa, mutta päätöstä ei osaa tehdä. Löytyisikö keneltäkään tuota Skeeniä?

----------


## Raabjorn

Kuinka näissä Radoneissa on toiminut takuuasiat? Hakusessa ollut jo jonkin aikaa 29" jäykkäperä maasturi. Kipurajana olen pitänyt tuota +1000e, joten tällä hetkellä olen kallistumassa ZR Race 7.0 malliin. Hintaluokka mielestäni vaikuttaa hyvältä kyseisillä osilla. Pyörä kuitenkin tulisi ihan harrastekäyttöön.
Onko muilla kokemuksia kyseisestä mallista? Muita vaihtoehtojakin saisi ehdottaa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kuinka näissä Radoneissa on toiminut takuuasiat? Hakusessa ollut jo jonkin aikaa 29" jäykkäperä maasturi. Kipurajana olen pitänyt tuota +1000e, joten tällä hetkellä olen kallistumassa ZR Race 7.0 malliin. Hintaluokka mielestäni vaikuttaa hyvältä kyseisillä osilla. Pyörä kuitenkin tulisi ihan harrastekäyttöön.
> Onko muilla kokemuksia kyseisestä mallista? Muita vaihtoehtojakin saisi ehdottaa.



Noita on myyty Suomeen arvatenkin paljon ja valitusta on kuulunut vähän tai hyvin vähän. Lienee hyvä asia :-)

Vaihtoehtoinen kulkuväline on tuossa hintaluokassa tämä: 

http://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3640

----------


## Antza44

Takuut toimii suoraan Bike-Discountinkanssa ihan hionosti ainakin sähköpostilla. Radon 29er Race 6.0 -13 Vannetta olen lähetellyt sinne korjaukseen vapaarattaan osalta parikertaa. Maksavat postitukset ja 3 viikkoa on kaikkineen lehettelyineen kestänyt.

----------


## arctic biker

Pyörää sun muuta on kertynyt, ainoat takuujutut näissä lampuissa jotka -discount lähettänyt tehtaalle. Yhtä ootan kuin käy, tähänastiset reklamaatiot mennyt hienosti. Toisaalta iso versenderi ja jos ns. rehellinen takuuongelma on niin uskon että hoitavat asiallisesti. Postimyyntipuulaakin ei ole varaa jättää asioita rempalleen. Toisaalta pitää ymmärtää lähetyksien viive. Mun lamppu lähti joskus ja kaksi viikkoa meni ennenkuin BD emailasi jotta ovat saaneet ja edelleen lähettävät tehtaalle. En ole kysellyt Ixonin perään. Luulen jotta en ole ainoa asiakas.

----------


## arctic biker

Tarkennan termiäni rehellinen takuu-asia. Minä uskon ja luulen jotta monennäköistä idioottia heillekin ihan itte rikkomiaan kamppeita tyrkyttää jotta takuuseen iliman muuta. 
Siinä sitten ne parikolme asiansa osaavaa koittaa miettiä mikä on oikea ja missä reklamaatiossa täyskahjo koittaa heitä kusettaa.

----------


## Wilgios

Mitenkähän olis omille mitoille 187/93 runkokoossa 22"? 

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7809/wg_id-802

Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

^Harkitse tarkkaan haluatko vielä oikeasti 26" renkailla olevan XC täpärin varsinkin, kun kuski on ihan reippaan kokoinen. Joo hinta on kohillaan osiin nähden tuossa, mutta jälleenmyynti hinta on jotain paljon alle ja vaikeaa.
Skeen: mallistosta löytyy 29" versiot nykyään http://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/...57/brand-radon

----------


## Wilgios

Joo nyt tuli spammia vahingossa, 29eriä olin etsimässäkin eli nyt tuli ajatuskatko työviikon päätteeksi.  :Irvistys: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jami2003

Vakuuttavan näköinen tuo skeen. Emännällä Radon eikä kyllä pahaa sanaa ole siitä sanottavana. Onko kellään kokemusta tuosta pelistä. 29 täpäriä olisi ehkä ensi kesäksi tarkoitus alle laittaa.

----------


## Antero_

> Vakuuttavan näköinen tuo skeen. Emännällä Radon eikä kyllä pahaa sanaa ole siitä sanottavana. Onko kellään kokemusta tuosta pelistä. 29 täpäriä olisi ehkä ensi kesäksi tarkoitus alle laittaa.



oletteko huomanneet että hintojen suhteen on tapahtunut jotain kkummallista BD sivuilla? Skeen hinta oli vielä hetki sitten 1999 ja nyt on mahalasku noin 1600 euroon?

----------


## Jami2003

> oletteko huomanneet että hintojen suhteen on tapahtunut jotain kkummallista BD sivuilla? Skeen hinta oli vielä hetki sitten 1999 ja nyt on mahalasku noin 1600 euroon?



Ainakin minulla bd antaa 1999 eur hinnaksi. Vertailin eri versioita ja onkos tuossa 2999 jousitus ja osasarja sellaiset että tonni kannattaa maksaa. Käytön kannalta. Hintoina kyllä jos erikseen maksaa. Onhan noi kehuttua kamaa tonnin kalliimmassa mutta ei huonoa minusta halvemmassakaan.

----------


## alteregoni

Täällä oli muistaakseni tarinaa Radonien linkkujen laakereista ja niiden "laadusta". Itsellä -12 Slide ED 160 ajettu noin 900km, eli vähän, ja rocker linkun laakerit valmiina hautaan ja osa muista myös. No eipä tuo kallis homma ole, ja tulee pientä parannusta laadukkaampien laakerien muodossa. Ja tulee ihanaisen herkkä jousto. Oikeesti, en varmaan edes huomaisi eroa jos en tietäisi... :Kieli pitkällä: . Oli myös napojen (Easton Havoc kiekot) laakerit kakkina, varsinkin etunavan. Takanapa on mallia M1-321 joten pitäis mennä takuuseen ainakin jos Eastonin kampanjaa on uskominen, koitan myös etunavan laakerit vongata samaan. Tuntuu vähän köpöseltä, että paiskomista kestävissä kiekoissa ei laakerit kestä edes tuhatta kilonmetriä. Ja huollettu on. Ekan kerran kun avasin niin laakerit olivat kylläkin aika rasva vapaata aluetta. Laitin noista navoista viestiä Tanskaan kun siellä on Eastonin Suomen jakelija.

----------


## biemmezeta

Radon Sliden tilaaminen on täälläkin harkinnassa. Kun noista ed. viestissä mainituista ongelmista takajouston linkkujen laakereista ym. on täältä saanut lukea tulee mieleen että kannattaako laakerit/pusslat tilata Bike Discountista vastaisen varalle jo samalla kun tilaa pyörän. Vai saako osia Suomesta vielä vuosienkin kuluttua?

----------


## alteregoni

Tuskin kannattaa Bike-Discount:sta tilata, kun samaa kakkelbergiä ovat kuitenkin. Laakerialan tms. erikoisliikkeestä saa parempi laatuista. Esim. Tampereella nääs Top-Osa.

Nonni. Olis tullu pelkät laakerit maksaan juurikin tuolla Top-Osassa n 150 euroopan rahaa. Hetken itseni kanssa keskustelin ja tulin johtopäätökseen tilata koko romuläjän Bike-Discountista, saa noin kahdeksalla kympillä pultteineen päivineen koko setin. Availin noitten vanhojen laakerien pölysuojia, ja rasvaa on joko vähän tai se on kuivaa kökköä. Ajattelinkin sipasta noihin uusiin hyvälaatuista rasvaa ennenkuin työnnän ne paikoilleen.
Ei pitäs lähteä huutelemaan ennenkuin.....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## alteregoni

Facepalm... täältähän näitäkin olis voinut saada. Nooooooo menihän noista parista pultista kierre vähän matalaksi että...

----------


## IiroM

Radonin 29 Slide laitettu tilaukseen. Onko mitään muuta ko nuo perän laakerit, mitkä kanttis kattoo enne ajoa läpi?

----------


## alteregoni

No ei mulle muuta tule mieleen muuta kuin, jos Race Facen kammilla, niin keskiön vaihto luultavasti edessä pikapuoliin. Ellei noiden laakerien laadussa ole tullut parannusta.

----------


## alteregoni

Onpas väkevää meininkiä tällä osastolla. Noh nyt jotain muuta...menemmekin osastolle halvalla hyvää! Ainut ehjä laakeri tuossa taitaa olla ohjainlaakeri ja keskiö, niinno sekin on jo vaihdettu  :Leveä hymy: . Hyvällä säkällä vapaarattaan laakerit vielä pelittää. On se vaan hassua tämä harrastelu. Jos näihin vielä sorrun, niin väijyn ainakin alkuun laakerien rasvaprosentin ennenkuin kiskasen metriäkään metsänpuolelle.  :Cool: 


d
Siirsin tän tänne, kun ei tämä nyt varsinaisesti mikään pyöräprojekti ole, perushuoltoa vaan. Tuli Bike-Discountista uudet laakerit tässäpä tässä kuva kertoo tarinan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antero_

Hei nyt ihan oikeasti eloa tänne! Onko ketään nähnyt/kokeillut/tilaillut/harkinnut sellaista uutuutta kun Skeen 29 8.0? Olisi hyvin kiinnostava kokonaisuus ja aina enemmän kiinnostaisi jos jollain olisi kokemuksia kyseisestä pelistä...

----------


## Rawjunk

Osaakohan kukaan neuvoa mikä alakooli zr team 7.0:aan käy, jos vaihdan siihen tapered-keulan? Headset on Radon basic taper r, mistä ei löydy mitään infoa. Tässä kuva nykyisestä 1 1/8" keulasta ja adapterista:

----------


## Antza44

^Uskoisin, että Radonin conehead eli tapered runko on ylhäältä ZS44 alhaalta ZS56. Tuossa esimerkki tapered rungon alalaakerista tapered keulaan sopivalla crown racella https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ca...erteil-p35011/
Tuolta löydät laakerista peremmat  mitat http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/forty 40.ZS56 Bottom kohdalta. Tarkista onko runko alhaalta tuon 56mm sisämitta. Complete headset kohdan alhaalla Tapered vaihtoehdot sisältää yläpäänkin jota, et välttämättä tarvitse. Canen 40 seriet on perus hyvää kamaa konelaakereilla ja varaosa laakerit löytyy helposti. Tapered haarukka on alhaalta sen 1.5" eli noin 40mm on crown racen sisäreikä. Yläpää sama 1 1/8" 28.6mm, kuin suorassa haarukassa.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Osaakohan kukaan neuvoa mikä alakooli zr team 7.0:aan käy, jos vaihdan siihen tapered-keulan? Headset on Radon basic taper r, mistä ei löydy mitään infoa. Tässä kuva nykyisestä 1 1/8" keulasta ja adapterista:



Laita radonille sähköpostia ,että tarviit mitat tai sit vaan lyöt laakerikupit irti ja otat tönärin käteen.

Eli siinä pyörässä on tapered kaulaputki ,mutta keula on 1 1/8 . 
Toinen vaihtoehto. Otat rungon mukaan laakerit purettuna ja meet pyöräkauppaan ja pyydät ,että lyövät kupit
irti. En usko että maksaa mitään tai jonkun vitosen. Sit sun on helppo mitata minkälainen ohjainlaakeri siihen sopii.

----------


## Rawjunk

Pistin mailia bike-discountille mistä ostin pyörän, mut jos ei tule vastausta, niin pitää ottaa laakeri irti ja mittailla.

Edit: Otin sittenkin laakerin irti jo nyt. Tämmönen teksti löyty alalaakerista: G.W. retainer 51.9x40 45°x45°. Eli tämmönen saattas käydä: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod115643 ? 
Ilmeisesti crown race tulee mukana.

----------


## Antza44

^Oliko rungossa vielä prässätty laakeri kuppi, niin kuin linkkaamassani? Sinun ja minun linkkaamasi ero on ilmeisesti, että minun linkkaamassa tulee kuppi lisäksi. Laakeri ilmesesti sama 52mm ja crown race molemmissa.

Tuossa sama, kuin linkissäsi https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ca...erteil-p35006/

Periaatteessa riittää uusi IS52/40: crown race, koska laakeri on jo oikea, mutta aina erisarjan osien sekoituksessa voi tulla jotain haasteita. https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ca...-Serie-p36260/

----------


## Rawjunk

> ^Oliko rungossa vielä prässätty kuppi, niin kuin linkkaamassani? Sinun ja minun linkkaamasi ero on ilmeisesti, että minun linkkaamassa tulee kuppi lisäksi. Laakeri ilmesesti sama 52mm ja crown race molemmissa.
> 
> Tuossa sama, kuin linkissäsi https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ca...erteil-p35006/
> 
> Periaatteessa riittää uusi crown race, koska laakeri on jo oikea, mutta aina erisarjan osien sekoituksessa voi tulla jotain haasteita. https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ca...-Serie-p36260/



Heh, hyvä pointti :F Tuommonen kuppi löytyy:



Ei tuo laakeri tietty ihan hirveesti enemmän maksa, kuin pelkkä crown race, niin ehkä pääsisi helpommalla. Kait nuo Cane Creekin laakerit menee suosiolla tuohon vakio kuppiin? :/

----------


## Antza44

Luulis sopivan, mutta vannomatta paras. Tai sitten vaihdat koko ala hässäkän kuppeineen, näin minä tekisin. Kymppi siinä menee enempi B-C hinnoilla ja tulee askartelua enempi. Tai, jos on lähistöllä joku asiansa osaava liike, niin käyt sovittamassa uuden crown racen vanhaan laakeriin ja kuppiin.

----------


## stumpe

En muista nimimerkkejä, mutta jollain/joillakin yli 170cm jampoilla oli täällä 16tuumane radonin 29er jäykkäperä. Slide 29 ei tuntunut liian pieneltä 173/77cm mitoilla.

oletteko saaneet ajoasennon mieleiseksi? 18tuumanenki menis muuten, mutta liian korkea standover..

----------


## Mait

> Onpas väkevää meininkiä tällä osastolla. Noh nyt jotain muuta...menemmekin osastolle halvalla hyvää! Ainut ehjä laakeri tuossa taitaa olla ohjainlaakeri ja keskiö, niinno sekin on jo vaihdettu . Hyvällä säkällä vapaarattaan laakerit vielä pelittää. On se vaan hassua tämä harrastelu. Jos näihin vielä sorrun, niin väijyn ainakin alkuun laakerien rasvaprosentin ennenkuin kiskasen metriäkään metsänpuolelle. 
> 
> 
> d
> Siirsin tän tänne, kun ei tämä nyt varsinaisesti mikään pyöräprojekti ole, perushuoltoa vaan. Tuli Bike-Discountista uudet laakerit tässäpä tässä kuva kertoo tarinan



Millaisilla työkaluilla irrotit ja asensit laakerit? Irrottaminen tuskin tuottaa ongelmia, mutta mites nuo uudet asentelisi että menisi ehjänä perille kun ei löydy mitään erikoisvehkeitä...



Taitaa tuosta yksi laakeri olla kohta vaihtokunnossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## surma

Moikka. Kova hinku olis päästä taas maastoon  ajelemaan, mutta tällä kertaa poljettavalla pyörällä. Elikkä ensimmäistä maastopyörää olen katsellut ja löytyi tarjouksesta tämmöinen 
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...8201/wg_id-655
Onkos tuossa rahoille vastinetta, kun tuo 20" kokokin olisi varmaan passeli kun pituutta löytyy 185cm. Toinen pyörä mitä katselin oli tuo Radonin Slide 7.0 mitä on täällä hintaisekseen kehuttu.

----------


## alteregoni

Mait:lle: Laakerit lähtee helposti naputtelemalla vasaralla ja esim tuurnalla. Mulla oli käytössä hydrauliprässi, mutta menee kivasti esim. ruuvipenkissäkin. Vanhoja laakereita käytin asennuksessa apuna.

----------


## alteregoni

> Moikka. Kova hinku olis päästä taas maastoon  ajelemaan, mutta tällä kertaa poljettavalla pyörällä. Elikkä ensimmäistä maastopyörää olen katsellut ja löytyi tarjouksesta tämmöinen 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...8201/wg_id-655
> Onkos tuossa rahoille vastinetta, kun tuo 20" kokokin olisi varmaan passeli kun pituutta löytyy 185cm. Toinen pyörä mitä katselin oli tuo Radonin Slide 7.0 mitä on täällä hintaisekseen kehuttu.



Tuo on naisten geometrialla, mutta nyt en tän luurin kanssa pelatessa helposti nää onko mitoissa "miesten" malleihin eroja...pituus ehkä?

----------


## Antza44

^^^20" on sinulle noista juuri oikea. Linkkaamasi on ns naisten malli-14, mutta sou jos, väri miellyttää. Geometriat on tismalleen samat. Väritys oli haettu naisille ja penkin muotoilu saattoi olla naisille suunnattu(ei väliä). On siinä paremmat vanteet ja osasarjakin arvokkaampi, kuin 7.0 Molemmissa on pyörää koko rahalle. 7.0 on -15 malli.
Ite ottasin Lilan noista osien perusteella ja se on 150€ halvempi. Sillä saat hyvät polkimet, kypärän ja ym.

----------


## Mait

> Mait:lle: Laakerit lähtee helposti naputtelemalla vasaralla ja esim tuurnalla. Mulla oli käytössä hydrauliprässi, mutta menee kivasti esim. ruuvipenkissäkin. Vanhoja laakereita käytin asennuksessa apuna.



Täytyy viikonloppuna koittaa miten onnistuu. Tuli uudet enduron max laakerit jos ne kestäisi edes vähän paremmin kun nuo vakiot. Ainakaan ei olleet yhtä karun näköiset sisältä kuin sinun bd:ltä tulleet ja vähän halvemmallakin vielä selvittiin.  :Hymy:  

Vapaarattaan laakerit myös meni uusiksi, johan tuolla kerettiin vuosi ajelemaan...

----------


## alteregoni

^ . Hyvä kun otit ne Endurot. Nuo "alkuperäiset laatu osat" ei kyllä vakuuttanut. Mutta työnsin ne täyteen laakeri vaseliinia, niin jos kestäisi vähä enempi. Kiekkoihin mulla tulikin sitten Enduron laakerit. Ne tuntukin ihan oikeilta laakereilta tuntumaltaan.

----------


## surma

> ^^^20" on sinulle noista juuri oikea. Linkkaamasi on ns naisten malli-14, mutta sou jos, väri miellyttää. Geometriat on tismalleen samat. Väritys oli haettu naisille ja penkin muotoilu saattoi olla naisille suunnattu(ei väliä). On siinä paremmat vanteet ja osasarjakin arvokkaampi, kuin 7.0 Molemmissa on pyörää koko rahalle. 7.0 on -15 malli.
> Ite ottasin Lilan noista osien perusteella ja se on 150€ halvempi. Sillä saat hyvät polkimet, kypärän ja ym.



Kiitoksia molemmille vastauksista. Väri kelpaa hyvin omaan silmään ja kun halvemmalla saisi vielä parempaa osaakin. Mites tuo iskunvaimennus, saa säädettyä varmaan 85kg painoisellekin, jos ne nyt on hieman kevyemmälle naisväelle säädetyt?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Juu kyllä saa keulan säätöihin ..jos muuten passaa 👍🆒☺

----------


## Antza44

Jep. Ilmajousi iskarit. Iskari pumpulla sopivat ilmat sisään ja menoks. Pumppu kannattaa tilata samalla esim.http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/g...th-gauge-28413

----------


## MetaX

Mulla on reilu viikon ollu ajossa tommonen violetti Slide 130. Vaihdoin heti 60mm stemmin ja 750mm leveen tangon orginaalien tilalle. Tuossa on todella paljon vastinetta rahalle.

Eilen tuli ajettu reilu satkun maastolenkki, Roineen kierto. Tämän aikana alimman linkun laakerit piti kiristää, kun melkein putosivat matkalle. Samaten kammen pultti löysty ja piti kiristää kahdesti. Muuten toiminut hyvin. Takajousto on vähä jäykän oloinen, lieneekö Horst-linkun ominaisuus.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Morjestas, olen tässä jo jonkun aikaa tehnyt mielikuvashoppailu  kunnollisesta alumiini täpäristä. Jotenkin eniten tuo Radonin 27,5 slide  8.0 miellyttää silmää ja kukkaroa. "Haussa" olisi siis noin 2tontun all  mountain täpäri. Onkos foorumilailla jotain perversioita noista BD:n  pyöristä? Tuntuu olevan paras hintatasoltaan ja geometrialtaan mitä  vähän siitä ymmärrän kun katsoo tuota 2000e hintaa. Ei tunnu oikeen  mistään muualta saavan samalaista settiä pariin tonniin, Rockshox  reverb, Fox CTD keula ja perä 150mm, 12mm akselit edessä ja takana.  Mites  takuuasiat mahtaa toimia noissa tilatuissa nettipyörissä? Entä mites noi vara-osat?  Olisiko hintahaitarilla muita samantason pyöriä ?
Kiitoksia kaikille mielenkiinnosta ja kovia ajoja!  :Hymy:   Onko kenelläkään tuollaista ajossa ? http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m.../slide-275-80/

----------


## makimies

Tsekkaa vielä canyonit

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Juu olen myös canyoneja katsellut, käsittääkseni Spectral on lähinnä all mountain tyyppinen pyörä. https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3563 muuten aika samaa huttua mutta osasarjat pykälää huonompaa canyonissa.  Onko pyörissä jotain muita eroja mitä tälläinen noviisi ei osaa spotata ? Ajan lähinnä Tampereen alueen kivisiä kinttupolkuja joilla kyllä nykyinenkin jäykkäperä kulkee kohtalaisesti, mutta kyllähän tuollainen täpärikin himottaisi.

----------


## alteregoni

> Juu olen myös canyoneja katsellut, käsittääkseni Spectral on lähinnä all mountain tyyppinen pyörä. https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3563 muuten aika samaa huttua mutta osasarjat pykälää huonompaa canyonissa.  Onko pyörissä jotain muita eroja mitä tälläinen noviisi ei osaa spotata ? Ajan lähinnä Tampereen alueen kivisiä kinttupolkuja joilla kyllä nykyinenkin jäykkäperä kulkee kohtalaisesti, mutta kyllähän tuollainen täpärikin himottaisi.



Hyviä vaihtoehtoja nuo Radon ja Canyon. on. Ainut "ehkä miinus", mikä itselle noista tulee mieleen on nuo keulat ja eritoten 32 mm yläjalat, ja sitä kautta niiden joustavuus. Mutta ongelmahan saattaa tulla eteen vasta kovemmilla vauhdeilla alamäkeen pommittaessa. Mutta jos taalasmaan sepolla on jerkkua reidessä, niin kyllä tuo tasamaan kivikossakin saattaa ongelmaksi tulla. Laitan tähän hassun hauskalla nimellä näin Suomalaisittain nimetyn Vitutuk...korjaan Vituksen .
Mutta onhan tuossa Radonissa aika ylivertainen osalista muihin verrattuna, jos sitä pitää arvossaan.

edit. Itselle täysin harmaata seutua nämä 29:sit. Mutta saattaisiko tämä käydä sun ajeluihin? En tiedä mutta ei taitaisi haitata "laihat yläjalat" näissä jouston pituuksissa? Nakatkaa kivellä jos olen väärässä.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Oon pihlajankadun talkkarina tottunu vaan harjalla lakaseen niin kerroppa tälläselle viiksivallulle mitä eroa 32mm vs 36mm keulassa on = siis joo luonnollisesti puhutaan putkien halkaisijasta mutta miten se vaikuttaa ajo-ominaisuuksiin? tuottaako paksumpiputki=suurempi sylinterien ala jotenkin paremman jouston ?  ja siis tosiaan nyt ajelen 29" jäykkäperällä ja kiinnostais siis 27.5 täpäri.

----------


## stumpe

> edit. Itselle täysin harmaata seutua nämä 29:sit. Mutta saattaisiko tämä käydä sun ajeluihin? En tiedä mutta ei taitaisi haitata "laihat yläjalat" näissä jouston pituuksissa? Nakatkaa kivellä jos olen väärässä.



Ko. Pyörän ennen omistaneen voin sanoa että haittaa. Ainakin mua. Enkä ole varmaan yksin ajatuksieni kanssa. Keula sukeltelee eikä keskialue kanna.  :Hymy:  rokkarin revelation kyllä taas parempi 32 mm liukuputkinen... Jämäkämpi.

nyt mulla 34mm fox fit ja keskialue kantaa kun päästelee kovempaa kivikkoon, mikä tuo vakautta ajoon.

----------


## alteregoni

No näin on putkien halkaisijastahan tässä on kyse. Ja tarkemmin eri halkaisijoiltaan olevien putkien taipumis ominaisuuksista, kun keulan kohtaa jonkun esteen, esim kiven murkulan, juuren yms. Haitaammassa vauhdissahan tämä ei niikään ole ongelma, mutta vauhdin kasvaessa keulaan kohdistuu suurempia voimia edellä mainituissa tapauksissa. Ja tämä kaikki vaikuttaa ohjaukseen ja sen vakauteen. Toki tähän vaikuttaa kiekot ja akselit, ja runko yms. Mutta omasta kokemuksesta keulalla on suuri merkitys. Mutta en tosiaan osaa nyt suoraan sanoa onko tällä sulle ja sun ajolle merkitystä, moni pärjää 32 mm yläjaloilla olevien kanssa hyvin. Ajotekniikkakin ratkaisee. Itsellä keulassa 36mm yläjalat ja 20 mm akseli, ja kauheasti haluaisi "letkumpaa" keulaa enään.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Näkyyköhän tuollaiset erot tälläisen nöösin ajossa  :Leveä hymy:  empä usko. Toivon todella että tulee vielä aika jolloin suurimmat ongelmat ajossani ja vakaudessa johtuvat liukuputkien joustosta ja värähtelystä  :Leveä hymy:  Mites tuollaisten täpärien huolto eroaa sitten jäykkäperistä? Pitääkö niitä "pivots" linkkuja jotenkin availla ja rasvata säännöllisin väliajoin? Uskoisin kuitenkin että nuo Saksan 2k postipyörät ovat parasta mitä rahalla saa. Mielellään tietenkin pyörän myös suomesta ostaisin mutta kun hintaan tulee niin paljon lisää ilmaa ettei kyllä kehtaa.

----------


## alteregoni

No tuo varmaankin totta, eroa ei huomaa ennenkuin tulee kokemusta vyölle ja pääsee tekemään vertailua, eikä se siltikään välttämättä haittaa. No tätä ketjua kun vähän taaksepäin selaa, niin selviää Radonien linkkujen laakerien laatu. Mutta saattaahan nuo kestää kauemminkin mene ja tiedä. Rasvattomuushan noita hieman vaivaa. Mutta todella hyvän pyörän tuohon rahaan saat, ja kyllä tuo Revelation varmaankin Fox:in perusmallit hakkaa vaimentimen osalta.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Vastaavia vehkeitä olen katsonut myös Canyonilta. Olenko väärässä vaiko onko Nerve enemmän XC tyypin pyörä ja pitäisi Slidea verrata suoraan Canyonin Spectraliin? Toisaalta vähän kokemusta omaavana en edes pysty faktana sanomaan mikä olisi optimaalinen määrä joustoa täpärissä. Ajan polkuja ja korkeusvaihtelua on runsaasti. Välillä tulee myös ajettua hiihtolatupohjia ja tietä. Mahtaakohan 110mm riittää vai 130? 140 ? 150? Ehkä koitan hahmottaa kesän ajojen aikana mikä olisi optimaalinen määrä joustoa. All mountain pyörä kun nimensä mukaan tuntuu hyvältä yleisvalinnalta ekaksi täpäriksi.

----------


## alteregoni

No kyllähän se vähän noin on, mutta ei kannata pelkkää joustomatkaa pitää "oikeanlaisen" pyörän mittana. Nyky fillarit taitaa olla aika taipuvaisia genrensä ääripäissä liikkumiseen. Mutta näin se menee. Kokeilemalla selviää. Mutta jos sulla on jo 29 jäykkäperä , niin tuskin kovin lyhyt joustoista 27:kaa kaveriks hommata. Itse liputtaisin sun kohdalla, ja tuolla budjetilla Radonin puolesta. Itse tussuttelen meneen 160 joustavalla Radonilla, eikä vauhti tasamaalla todellakaan päätä huimaa, ja hyväks olen senkin kokenut. Ja kun alamäki eteen tulee, niin taivas aukeaa.
Se kannattaa muistaa, että näissä postimyyntipyörissä ostetaan aina vähä sitä siaketta siellä pussukassa. Pyörähän on osiensa summa. Ja jos ei ole vielä selkiytynyt mitä on hankkimassa, niin homma on tietenkin entistäkin vaikeampaa, kun tarvitsee lähes pelkkien mielikuvien mukaan mennä. Mutta eihän sitä sontaa oikein pysty millään ostaan nykypäivänä. 
Tuosta vielä yks hämmennys keitokseen: Rose . Tuohon kun speksaa mukaan hissitolpan, niin pariin tonniin hinta kohoaa. Vielä kokemuksesta sellainen pointti, että kun pyörässä hyvää osaa kiinni, niin hajotessaan homma tulee aina hintavammaksi (no shit sher....) . Ja aika karvasta voi olla downgreidata osia...
Ja ei ne osat oikeasti taivasta tee. Kivojahan ne on, mutta taitaa slx, deore taso olla nykypäivänä jo niin hyviä, että niillä päästelee jo hyvinkin.

----------


## Akii

Ite olen pari vuotta ajanu 29 jäykkäperällä 100mm etujoustolla. Nyt pitkän pähkäilyn jälkeen tilasin ensimmäiseksi täysjoustoksi Slide 130 7.0, kumeiksi vaihdoin heti Hansdampfit. Parin lenkin jälkeen täytyy todeta että hieno peli. Vauhti ainakin kasvoi varratuna samanlaiseen lenkkiin kuin jäykkäperällä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Vastaavia vehkeitä olen katsonut myös Canyonilta. Olenko väärässä vaiko onko Nerve enemmän XC tyypin pyörä ja pitäisi Slidea verrata suoraan Canyonin Spectraliin? Toisaalta vähän kokemusta omaavana en edes pysty faktana sanomaan mikä olisi optimaalinen määrä joustoa täpärissä. Ajan polkuja ja korkeusvaihtelua on runsaasti. Välillä tulee myös ajettua hiihtolatupohjia ja tietä. Mahtaakohan 110mm riittää vai 130? 140 ? 150? Ehkä koitan hahmottaa kesän ajojen aikana mikä olisi optimaalinen määrä joustoa. All mountain pyörä kun nimensä mukaan tuntuu hyvältä yleisvalinnalta ekaksi täpäriksi.



100-110mm on optimaalinen määrä joustoa 29-täpäriin, jos etsit endorfiinisi tasamaalta ja mutkaisilta poluilta, mutta alamäetkin kelpaavat. 130mm on optimi, jos endorfiinit (ja adrenaliinit) tulevat alamäestä, mutta tasamaa ja mutkatkin kelpaavat :-) Sekä XC- että AM-fillarit ovat mainioita valintoja ensimmäiseksi "yleistäpäriksi". 

Ei 110-millinen Nerve AL 29:kään mikään onneton alamäessä ole. Meillä juniori laskee sellaisella kohtuullisen kivistä ränniä alas viittäkymppiä :-)

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Täytyypä sitten katsoo noita cubejakin, siellä on varmaan ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja 120mm luokassa jos saisi hinnan neuvoteltua. http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...-hpa-29-239839 näyttää ihan pätevältä. http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/pyorat...e-29-2015.html tuostakin voisi tietenkin koittaa neuvotella.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Täytyypä sitten katsoo noita cubejakin, siellä on varmaan ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja 120mm luokassa jos saisi hinnan neuvoteltua. http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...-hpa-29-239839 näyttää ihan pätevältä. http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/pyorat...e-29-2015.html tuostakin voisi tietenkin koittaa neuvotella.



Cuben yhteydessä täällä on yleensä kehotettu kysymään sähköpostitse tarjous Fun-Corner.de:stä. 

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/d...ike/l-WG001036

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Täytyypäs kysyä sitten tarjousta. Mihin aikaan vuodesta muuten valmistajat julkaisevat uudet mallit? syksy? Joka tapauksessa ajan kovaa tämän kesän Cube LTD:llä mutta voisihan sitä harkita myyvänsä sen syksyllä ja keväällä sitten ostaa täpärin saksasta. Eiköhän siinä kesän vertailussa jotain tartu. Jotenkin tekisi mieli myös 2x10 voimansiirtoa mutta senhän voi sitten perus slx/xt kampiinkin itse vaihtaa. Mielikuvashoppailu on kivaa, löytää aina jotain uutta ja mielenkiintoista ja pankkitili pysyy stabiilina  :Leveä hymy:  kiitos kaikille neuvoista ja lisääkin saa aina ehdotella ja kertoa-

----------


## stumpe

> Täytyypä sitten katsoo noita cubejakin, siellä on varmaan ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja 120mm luokassa jos saisi hinnan neuvoteltua. http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...-hpa-29-239839 näyttää ihan pätevältä. http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/pyorat...e-29-2015.html tuostakin voisi tietenkin koittaa neuvotella.



Kyllä toi stereo on pätevä peli, suomestakin ostettuna. Tosta vielä tinkaat. Täys XT osasatsi ja rento geometria. Takuutkin pysyis kotimaassa, jos sitä arvostaa. Esim. Radonilla 2kiloeuron pyörässä täys XT eikä paljoa eroa cubeen.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Onkos tuolla suurta merkitystä että onko akselit tuollaisia läpiakseleita vai ihan noku pikalukkoja. Ilmeisesti tukevoittaa ajoa.

----------


## marmar

> Onkos tuolla suurta merkitystä että onko akselit tuollaisia läpiakseleita vai ihan noku pikalukkoja. Ilmeisesti tukevoittaa ajoa.



Riippuu pikalukoista. Jos on pikalinkullinen irtokuulalaakeri (se perinteinen halpa tapa) ja sitä vertaa paksuun läpiakseliin, niin ero on selvä, mutta jos on konelaakereilla oleva läpiakselinapa, joka on pikalinkkuadaptereilla kiinni, niin ero ei mielestäni ole järin suuri. Kokonaisuus ratkaisee eniten, ei se miten se on kiinni rungossa. Noita irtokuulalaakereita saa olla myös huoltamassa tiuhempaan.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Mites tuollaisen sitten tälläinen nöösi tietää  :Leveä hymy:  taidampa vetää pään täyteen simaa ja sitten mennä koettameen DH:ta ilman kypärää jopolla.  Tutustuin tuohon *alteregoni*n linkittämään roseen ja on kyllä ihan hauska idea että asiakas saa itse valita rajatulla valikoimalla specsit pyöräänsä! Helposti voi samalla valita parempaa keulaa tai osasarjaa jos siitä haluaa ylimääräistä maksaa. Ja näyttää myös tulevan suoraan asennettuna ja halvemmalla kuin irtonaisena ostettuna. Isot peukut kyllä tuosta innovaatiosta.

----------


## EemeIi

Vihdoin löytyi pyörä joka on kohtuuhintainen, vaimon mielestä kivannäköinen ja minusta riittävän hyvä. ZR Lady 27.5 6.0 siis:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7.5-6.0-238272

Tuo olisi tulossa pääasiassa ns. hybridikäyttöön, mutta tila leveille talvirenkaille on myös jees. Onko jollakin foorumilaisella kokemuksia näitten ZR Ladyjen koosta? Vaimolla on mittaa 174cm, mutta inseam on pitkä 84cm. Laskuri http://www.ebicycles.com/bicycle-too....2&b=Calculate tarjoaa 19" runkoa, mikä onkin saatavilla (18" olisi varmaan parillisista paras). Rungon geometriasta sanotaan seuraavaa:




> The geometry is modified to meet the specific requirements of female riders. The shorter top tube allows for a more upright seating position. There is plenty of stand over room too, so smaller riders are catered well for.



Ts. 19" runko lienee sopiva, vaikka kuskin selkä onkin lyhyt? Ja maastokäyttöä ei todennäköisesti tule, joten ei tarvitse olla erityisen ketterä.

PS. Sopii toki ehdottaa muitakin pyöriä, mutta valitettavasti vaimo ei ole innostunut kalliista, droppitangollisista eikä "miestenrungollisista" fillareista. Ja tuo violetti väri on kuulemma tosi hyvä.  :Hymy: 
PPS. Mielestäni 29" renkaat olisivat paremmat vaimon käyttöön, mutta 27.5" tuskin on niin kovin paljon hitaampi (vierintävastus).

----------


## orc biker

> Ts. 19" runko lienee sopiva, vaikka kuskin selkä onkin lyhyt? Ja maastokäyttöä ei todennäköisesti tule, joten ei tarvitse olla erityisen ketterä.



Satulaputki on tuossa 2 cm pidempi kuin minun pyörässäni (18") ja vaakaputki on samanmittainen, ja kuitenkin minulla on mittaa selvästi enemmän. No, lyhyitähän nämä pyörät toki ovat, mutta ehkä kannattaa miettiä kokoa pienemmän ottamista. Tosin, jos on noin hurjan pitkät koivet, niin satulatolpan riittävyys voi olla 17":n pyörässä aika rajoilla. Sen pituus ehkä kuitenkin olisi sopivampi naiselle juuri tuollaiseen kaupunkihybristelyyn, niin ei tarvitse niin kurottaa. Tällainen ajatus tuli vain mieleen.





> PPS. Mielestäni 29" renkaat olisivat paremmat vaimon käyttöön, mutta 27.5" tuskin on niin kovin paljon hitaampi (vierintävastus).



Ei ole merkitystä. Ei pysty tuntemaan eroa.

----------


## EemeIi

> Satulaputki on tuossa 2 cm pidempi kuin minun pyörässäni (18") ja vaakaputki on samanmittainen, ja kuitenkin minulla on mittaa selvästi enemmän. No, lyhyitähän nämä pyörät toki ovat, mutta ehkä kannattaa miettiä kokoa pienemmän ottamista. Tosin, jos on noin hurjan pitkät koivet, niin satulatolpan riittävyys voi olla 17":n pyörässä aika rajoilla. Sen pituus ehkä kuitenkin olisi sopivampi naiselle juuri tuollaiseen kaupunkihybristelyyn, niin ei tarvitse niin kurottaa. Tällainen ajatus tuli vain mieleen.



Ilmeisesti tuo 17" versio ei pitäisi olla miltään osalta liian suuri, ja pelkästään vaimon pituuden perusteella (inseam unohtaen) suosituskoko rungolle on 18". Sekä tuossa 19" ZR Ladyssä, että 18" miesten 29:ssä (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...601/wg_id-6666 ) etäisyys satulasta emäputkeen on ilmoitettu 590mm. Lyhytselkäiselle tuo voi tosiaan olla hieman pitkä, 17" rungolla ko. mitta on 570mm. Sen sijaan satulaputkessa tulisi aikalailla takapakkia: 470mm vs 425mm. (18" miesten 450mm).

Voitko muuten laittaa tarkemmin mittasi ja pyörän geometrian? Tuo bd:n sivuilla ilmoitettu "ylämitta" ei taida olla vaakaputken pituus?

Näillä näkymin pitäisin edelleen 19" parempana vaihtoehtona, mutta siinä täytyy pitää mielessä optio lyhyempään stemmiin. Tuolla bd:n sivuilla stemmin pituutta ei ole ilmoitettu (kysynkin sitä), mutta jos siitä olisi varaa karsia sentti-kaksi, niin saisi oikean pituisen satulaputken ja riittävän lyhyen pyörän.
PS. Kiitos huomiosta muuten.

----------


## orc biker

> Sen sijaan satulaputkessa tulisi aikalailla takapakkia: 470mm vs 425mm. (18" miesten 450mm).



Minä olen 180 cm ja pyörän mitat ovat tuon 18":n 29:n mitat. Kinttujen mittaa en muista, kun niin harvoin tarvitsee pyöriä ostella. Ei minulla kuitenkaan lyhyet jalat ole, vaan hyvin sopusuhtaiset ainakin esteettisesti arvioituna. Minulla jäi alkuperäisellä satulatolpalla muistikuvien mukaan ehkä 2,5 cm käyttämättä maksimiviivaan asti. En mene vannomaan, mutta sen muistan, että ei mennyt maksimiin, mutta ei jäänyt mitenkään erityisen paljon varaakaan. Varmaan kevyt nainen voi hitusen mennä sen ylikin tolpan tai rungon kärsimättä. Mutta minähän vaihdoin satulatolpan reiluun setback -tolppaan, joka sattuu olemaan 40 cm, niin pelivaraa on nyt yllin kyllin. Minusta tuon geometria vie älyttömän eteen (polvien kannalta) ilman setbackiä (tai vähintäänkin satulan joutuu kiinnittämään ihan kiskojen etuosasta, jos säätövara riittääkin). Ja jos näin käy, niin sehän pidentää sivuvaikutuksena myös ohjaamoa. En sitten tiedä, miten noissa 27,5":n malleissa tuo keskiön sijoittelu suhteessa on hoidettu.

Jos kuvittelen tuon mittaista naista ajamassa tällä pyörällä, niin luulen, että vähän isolta tuntuisi. Ja kun nämä ovat keulasta niin korkeita, niin en pitäisi sitä ongelmana, jos satulatolppaa on nostettu reilusti. Samoin näissähän on kaikissa korkea standover, niin pitäisin pyörän mahdollisimman matalana. Jos minä olisin ostamassa pyörää tuon mittaiselle naiselle, niin laittaisin rahani pienemmälle.





> Tuo bd:n sivuilla ilmoitettu "ylämitta" ei taida olla vaakaputken pituus?



Kyllä sen pitäisi olla. Kyseessähän on siis virtuaalinen vaakaputki, eli kuviteltu putki vaakatasossa.

----------


## Marxme

Jos jollain olisi ZR Team (8.0) 22" ja/tai ZR Race (6.0) 22" koossa ja voisi mitata stand-over mitan sekä ilmoittaa mistä kohtaa sen mittaa olisin kiitollinen.
Valmistajahan ilmoittaa mitat 852,7mm ja 848mm.

Todelliset mitat kiinnostaa kun mitään standardiahan ei kaiketi ole olemassakaan ja en löytänyt etsinnöistä huolimatta mittauspisteelle määrettä radonin sivuilta.

----------


## Marxme

> Jos jollain olisi ZR Team (8.0) 22" ja/tai ZR Race (6.0) 22" koossa ja voisi mitata stand-over mitan sekä ilmoittaa mistä kohtaa sen mittaa olisin kiitollinen.
> Valmistajahan ilmoittaa mitat 852,7mm ja 848mm.
> 
> Todelliset mitat kiinnostaa kun mitään standardiahan ei kaiketi ole olemassakaan ja en löytänyt etsinnöistä huolimatta mittauspisteelle määrettä radonin sivuilta.



Pistin nyt 22" tilaukseen ja DHL parhaillaan kuskaa sitä kun Heiko Kurz bike-discountilta totesi että tämä runkokoko on varmasti sopiva. Lampaanperseitä palstalaisille kun vastauksia satelee kuin mummolle kuolinvuoteella.

Onneksi bike-discount lupautui vaihtamaan rungon pienempään jos tarve vaatii vaikka sitä epäilen. 

Pitänee vaihtaa forumia sukankudontaforumille kun siellä todennäköisesti saa järkevämpää palautetta kuin täällä... joko et saa mitään tai joku hifisti kertoo että osta 6000e pyörä että pärjäät.

----------


## orc biker

> Pitänee vaihtaa forumia sukankudontaforumille kun siellä todennäköisesti saa järkevämpää palautetta kuin täällä... joko et saa mitään tai joku hifisti kertoo että osta 6000e pyörä että pärjäät.



Hankala ilmoittaa pyörän standoveria, jos ei sellaista pyörää omista. Samoin on hankala spekuloida, mistä Radon mittansa ottaa ja vieläpä eri malleille ja eri vuosina. 22" on yllättävän harvinainen koko.

Luulen kuitenkin puhuvani koko foorumin puolesta pahoitellessani sitä, että palvelu ei tyydyttänyt, koska sitä vartenhan me kaikki täällä vain olemme. Itsekin olen elämässäni kirjoittanut vain muutamia tuhansia viestejä auttaessani aloittelijoita pyörien kanssa. Siinä olisi kieltämättä parantamisen varaa.

----------


## Marxme

> Hankala ilmoittaa pyörän standoveria, jos ei sellaista pyörää omista. Samoin on hankala spekuloida, mistä Radon mittansa ottaa ja vieläpä eri malleille ja eri vuosina. 22" on yllättävän harvinainen koko.
> 
> Luulen kuitenkin puhuvani koko foorumin puolesta pahoitellessani sitä, että palvelu ei tyydyttänyt, koska sitä vartenhan me kaikki täällä vain olemme. Itsekin olen elämässäni kirjoittanut vain muutamia tuhansia viestejä auttaessani aloittelijoita pyörien kanssa. Siinä olisi kieltämättä parantamisen varaa.



Pyydän hartaasti anteeksi pientä pikkumaista tunteenpurkaustani. Suomen jääkiekkomaajoukkueen pelejä seuratessani tunteet oli vähän liian pinnassa ja olin hieman liian tunnekuohujen vallassa antaakseni palautetta kenellekkään. 

Toki en rehellisesti olettanut edes että kukaan ehtisi mittaamaan kyseiset mitat fillaristaan. Ja sain aika hyvän diilin että fillarin voi laittaa takaisin jos ei koko miellytä. Mutta useiden mittausten jälkeen epäilen ettei tarvitse...

Ja tiedän ja ymmärrän näin rauhoituttuani aika hyvin että forumin anti on aika antoisaa ja tulevaisuudessa toivon että kyseistä hairahdustani ei käytetä minua vastaan, koska meinaan olla forumin jäsenistöä edelleen ja todennäköisesti mopo lähtee käsistä kaluston hankinnassa kunhan maastoharjoittelun jälkeen viritän tuon radonin työmatkaan...

Joten  :Cool:

----------


## orc biker

> Pyydän hartaasti anteeksi pientä pikkumaista tunteenpurkaustani.



Sattuuhan noita. Kyllä tämä foorumi ärsyttää minuakin joskus, kun täällä joidenkin toimesta välillä markkinoidaan kuvaa, että ilman hifi-pyörää ei voisi ajaa edes lähimpään Siwaan.





> Ja sain aika hyvän diilin että fillarin voi laittaa takaisin jos ei koko miellytä. Mutta useiden mittausten jälkeen epäilen ettei tarvitse...



Tuskin tarvitsee, jos koko on muuten sopiva. Tuo standover on näissä varsin perinteisesti muotoilluissa pyörissä lähes sama kaikissa, ja selvästikin kyllähän niillä ihmiset pystyvät ajamaan. Vähän turhan korkeita ne omasta mielestäni ovat, mutta eipä sille oikein mitään voi kuin laittamalla tosi paljon rahaa tiskiin eksoottiseen pyörään tai vaihtoehtoisesti ottamalla naisten mallin, kun niissä on joissain vaakaputkea taivutettu alas. Naisten malleissa ongelmana on tietysti se, että monet tuppaavat sitten olemaan myös turhan lyhyitä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Alennusmyynnit näyttävät alkavan tänä vuonna aikaisin. Tämänkin valmiiksi tingitystä hinnasta on lähtenyt satanen pois:  

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...645/wg_id-6666

----------


## levelup!

Tulikin tuollainen halvennettu ZR Team 8.0 tilattua. Nyt odottelen sitä.

Kuskilla on sen verran painoa, että huolestuttaa noiden Mavic Crossone -kiekkojen kesto. 30kg laihduttaminen kahdessa viikossa ei tule kysymykseen, niin oliskohan ihan hullu ajatus myydä tuosta noi kiekot ajamattomina suoraan pois ja teetättää jossain liikkeessä raskaan sarjan kiekot?

Toinen vaihtoehto on vaan kylmän viileästi ajella niillä, penee paskaks tai sitten ei.

----------


## maalinni

Kannatan jälkimmäistä. Tai jätät itsellesi varakiekoiksi, kun olet laihtunut.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tulikin tuollainen halvennettu ZR Team 8.0 tilattua. Nyt odottelen sitä.
> 
> Kuskilla on sen verran painoa, että huolestuttaa noiden Mavic Crossone -kiekkojen kesto. 30kg laihduttaminen kahdessa viikossa ei tule kysymykseen, niin oliskohan ihan hullu ajatus myydä tuosta noi kiekot ajamattomina suoraan pois ja teetättää jossain liikkeessä raskaan sarjan kiekot?
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto on vaan kylmän viileästi ajella niillä, penee paskaks tai sitten ei.



Ei kai nuo mavicit mitenkään hentoiset ole? Kannattaa kuitenkin vähän tarkkailla pinnojen kireyttä. Jos yksittäinen pinna löystyy, se helposti aiheuttaa toisen pinnan katkeamisen kun rasitus ei enää jakaudu tasan kaikille pinnoille.

Jos hajoavat, tappio on satasen luokkaa. Käsin tehdyt pomminkestävät kiekot kustantavat helposti 500 euroa.

----------


## levelup!

Kiitos vastauksista, heräsin todellisuuuteen.

Tarkoitus on päästä mahdollisimman hyvään pyörään käsiksi, mahdollisimman edullisesti. Etukäteen rahatukkojen heittely kohti potentiaalisia ongelmia ei oikein sovi siihen kuvioon.

Ajelen rohkeasti Maviceilla. Korjataan ja päivitetään pyörää vain tarpeen mukaan. Raportoin jos suuria ongelmia kiekkojen kanssa.

----------


## orc biker

> Kuskilla on sen verran painoa, että huolestuttaa noiden Mavic Crossone -kiekkojen kesto. 30kg laihduttaminen kahdessa viikossa ei tule kysymykseen, niin oliskohan ihan hullu ajatus myydä tuosta noi kiekot ajamattomina suoraan pois ja teetättää jossain liikkeessä raskaan sarjan kiekot?



Ihan perusvanteet kestävät isoja massoja, kun pinnat ovat riittävän kireällä. En stressaisi tuosta.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

ei ainakaan itsellä ole ollut mitään ongelmia jäykkäperällä vaikka massaa onkin yli kymmenesosa tonnia. Millaisista massoista puhutaan sitten tosi raskaana? Tietenkin se 30kg tekee aika paljon kykyyn polkea pyörää ylämäessä. Itsellä ainakin tuntuu menevän helposti ajo niin raskaaksi että ylämäet ja kivikkoinen tasamaasto ei ole mitään vauhdin juhlaa. Renkaissahan tuntuu olevat jonkun verran painorajoituksia ainakin maantiepuolella. Joissakin raja mene siellä 80kg paikkeilla toisissa 130kg kohdalla. Erot tuntuvat olevan merkittäviä.

----------


## stumpe

No enemmänkin se oma ajotyyli ja ajomaasto vaikuttaa miten kiekot kestää. xc pyörässä kesti kiekot suorana kauan kun taas täpärillä vauht kasvoi alamäissä paljon ja tuli hyppyrit mukaan niin saikin olla usein oikomassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Huge004

Moi.
Ostin tossa 2kk sitten ensimmäisen maastopyörän (zr team 7.0) ja nyt hämmennystä aiheuttaa pyörän jarrut tai oikeastaan niiden puuttuminen.
Jarrukahvasta kun puristaa niin ei oikeastaan tapahdu mitään muuta kuin kuuluu hirveä meteli. Etujarru nyt pysäyttää vähän mutta takajarru on aivan olematon.
Jarrulevyjä olen putsaillut jarrucleanerilla ja paloja on hiottua hiekkapaperilla sekä annettu niille lämpöä kuumailmapuhaltimella.
Onko vaan niin että tämän hintaluokan pyörässä ei jarrut ole kovin kummoiset?


Terv.
Mika

----------


## Juhis.T

Taitaa jarrut olla ilmauksen tarpeessa.

----------


## Huge004

Kyllä se jarrukahva tuntuu ihan jämäkältä eikä mene pohjaan jarruttaessa.
Eikai se jarrujen vinkunaa aiheuta vaikka kierrossa olisikin ilmaa?

----------


## IncBuff

Paloissa on syystä tai toisesta öljyä. Mitkä jarrut tuossa on?

----------


## Huge004

Shimano br-m447 + br-m506.
Täytyy kokeilla vielä uusilla paloilla jos asia korjaantuisi.

----------


## Juhis.T

Joo sori tuli luettua, että etujarru vinkuu ja takajarrua on olematon/ ei oo  :Hymy:  Kannattaa myös tarkistaa, että ei sylinteri valskaa öljyä läpi, noissakin joskus maanantai kappaleita tai jo tehtaalla onnistuttu jarrut sotkee öljyllä.

----------


## orc biker

> Onko vaan niin että tämän hintaluokan pyörässä ei jarrut ole kovin kummoiset?



Ei varmasti ole. Kannattaa laittaa viestiä Bike-discountiin. Jos ei muuten, niin saavat hyvittää ne uudet jarrupalasi tai mitä nyt teetkään.

----------


## IncBuff

No ei se välttämättä bike-discountin vika ole, että ne palat on öljyssä.

----------


## stumpe

Pyyhi vielä kerran levyt brakecleanerilla. Sit osta sytkäri ja kärvennä jarrupalaa alapuolelta ihan huolella. Älä liekitä siis kulutuspintaa. Mahdollinen öljy/rasva palaa siis pois palasta.

----------


## Huge004

En jaksa enää alkaa niitä vanhoja paloja alkaa nyppimään. Kahteen kertaan olen ne jo lämmittänyt ja hionut. Ostan uudet palat eteen ja taakse putsaan levyt huolellisesti ja tarkistan vielä ettei mistään vuoda jarrunestettä.

Terv. 
Mkka

----------


## Antza44

^Palojen hiomisessa pitää olla tarkkana, jos ne hioo vinoksi ei välttämättä pidä. Uudet palatkii, levyjen putsaus ja menoks.

----------


## Suffeli

Osaisiko joku valaista paljonko on Radon Black Sin 29 8.0 -vastaavan 20" rungon standover?
Itse olen 183cm ja 20-tuumaisessa olisi soppeli vaakaputken mitta.

----------


## heccu

> Osaisiko joku valaista paljonko on Radon Black Sin 29 8.0 -vastaavan 20" rungon standover?
> Itse olen 183cm ja 20-tuumaisessa olisi soppeli vaakaputken mitta.



836 mm näyttäis olevan http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/black-sin-29/black-sin-29-80/

----------


## Suffeli

Juu tiedän tuon Radonin saitin mitat, vähän ne epäilyttää onko ne nyt ihan oikeat.

----------


## orc biker

> Juu tiedän tuon Radonin saitin mitat, vähän ne epäilyttää onko ne nyt ihan oikeat.



Ne varmaan ovat oikeat siitä kohdasta, mistä ne on mitattu. Eli ilman sitä tietoa ei noilla mitoilla tosiaan tee oikein mitään.

Kävin mittaamassa oman Radonini. Ihan eri malli, eikä mittaus varmasti ollut millin tai kahdenkaan tarkka, mutta mitä rullamitalla sain näin yön tunteina, niin... sellaiset 21 cm satulaputken keskikohdasta vaakaputkea myöten oli kohta, jossa standover oli valmistajan ilmoittama.

Tuo Black Sinin vaakaputki näyttää kaareutuvan vähän ylöspäin, mutta toisaalta osuu satulaputkeen hieman alempana kuin muissa 29-malleissa. Keula on tosin vähän korkeampi kuin Race-malleissa, mutta matalampi kuin Team-malleissa. Eiköhän tuo aika normaali ole.

----------


## Suffeli

Paljon kiitoksia mittauksesta!
Taitaa jäädä Radon tilaamatta, 20" liian korkea ja 18" liian lyhyt, hö.

----------


## JarnoL

Kuinkas näissä Radonin pyörissä on takuu asiat hoituneet? Ihan kokemuksen kautta jos on tullut vastaan, niin olisin kovasti kiitollinen? Olen koittanut tavoitella Bike-Discounttia takuu asioissa keulan ja satulaputken suhteen. Käytössä on niin täpäri kuin jäykkiskin ko,merkiltä ja nyt tuo täpäri kaipaa hieman enemmän takuuseen kuuluvaa korjaamista Rokkarin palikoiden toimesta.

----------


## Antza44

^Soita fillariosaan. http://www.fillariosa.fi/

----------


## Antza44

> Osaisiko joku valaista paljonko on Radon Black Sin 29 8.0 -vastaavan 20" rungon standover?
> Itse olen 183cm ja 20-tuumaisessa olisi soppeli vaakaputken mitta.



Minkälaista Reach ja stemmin mittaa tavoittelet? 18" 615mm vaakaputki, reach 436mm ja stack 617mm. Mielestäni kyseessä aika iso M lähentelee monen L kokoa. 
Minä 182/85 en kyllä 20" tuosta ottas se on jo aika reilu L melki XL ennemmin.

 Racen 18" ajelin 90/100mm stemmillä. Se oli ihan jees, mutta tuo Blacksinin 18" on imo aika ihanne mitoilla minulle ainakin.

----------


## stumpe

> Kuinkas näissä Radonin pyörissä on takuu asiat hoituneet? Ihan kokemuksen kautta jos on tullut vastaan, niin olisin kovasti kiitollinen? Olen koittanut tavoitella Bike-Discounttia takuu asioissa keulan ja satulaputken suhteen. Käytössä on niin täpäri kuin jäykkiskin ko,merkiltä ja nyt tuo täpäri kaipaa hieman enemmän takuuseen kuuluvaa korjaamista Rokkarin palikoiden toimesta.



Hyvin on hoituneet. Iskarin vipu ei toiminut, mutta en viitsinyt keskeen parhaan ajokauden lähettää kun pyörä kuitenkin muuten toimi. Sain tästä pienehkön 30e lahjakortin. Takakiekon navan akseli katkesi ja pitäisi pian saapua mulle. Olisko 3-4vkoa kestänyt, vaikka on sesonki. Mielestäni ihan maltillinen aika. No, varapyörä täytyy aina olla, eikä jättää kaikkia ajoja ns. postimyyntipyörän varaan.

----------


## Suffeli

> Minkälaista Reach ja stemmin mittaa tavoittelet? 18" 615mm vaakaputki, reach 436mm ja stack 617mm. Mielestäni kyseessä aika iso M lähentelee monen L kokoa. 
> Minä 182/85 en kyllä 20" tuosta ottas se on jo aika reilu L melki XL ennemmin.
> 
>  Racen 18" ajelin 90/100mm stemmillä. Se oli ihan jees, mutta tuo Blacksinin 18" on imo aika ihanne mitoilla minulle ainakin.



Gary Fisher; 630mm vaakaputki, reach(noin) 460mm & 115 stemmi, tommoseen olen tottunut.

Ajo"maasto" mulla on metsätie/latupohja/pururata-osastoa, ei niin teknistä.

----------


## tyrol

> Kuinkas näissä Radonin pyörissä on takuu asiat hoituneet? Ihan kokemuksen kautta jos on tullut vastaan, niin olisin kovasti kiitollinen? Olen koittanut tavoitella Bike-Discounttia takuu asioissa keulan ja satulaputken suhteen. Käytössä on niin täpäri kuin jäykkiskin ko,merkiltä ja nyt tuo täpäri kaipaa hieman enemmän takuuseen kuuluvaa korjaamista Rokkarin palikoiden toimesta.



Yhden takuukeikan verran kokemusta ja hyvät fiilikset jäi. Etuhaarukka (Reba) lähti huoltoon kun välystä huomasin liukuputkissa. Vastailivat maileihin vikkelästi ja kuukauden verran koko keikka kesti.

----------


## orc biker

Sain pyytämällä hyvitystä, kun rungossa oli vikaa, jonka hoidin kuitenkin itse. Takaisin lähettäminen ei oikein napannut. Rockshoxin huollatin takuuseen kotimaassa, koska sitähän koskee valmistajan myöntämä takuu. Selvisin viikossa, eikä tarvinnut postitella.

----------


## JarnoL

Mulla on revelationissa välystä liukuputkissa ja reverbissä tyyppi vika eli tuuman verran tyhjää. Mitä kotimaista käytit orc biker käytit? Fillariosaa olen koittanut pari päivää tavoitella, mutta en liene ainoa asiakas, jätkillä siellä positiivinen duuni tilanne. Pitäs ennen tahkoa saada fillari nippuun..

----------


## orc biker

> Mitä kotimaista käytit orc biker käytit?



Taisi olla http://www.sportax.fi/. Oli asiaa muutenkin Tampereelle, nääs.

----------


## Antza44

> Gary Fisher; 630mm vaakaputki, reach(noin) 460mm & 115 stemmi, tommoseen olen tottunut.
> 
> Ajo"maasto" mulla on metsätie/latupohja/pururata-osastoa, ei niin teknistä.



No noihin mieltymyksiin sitten se 20", mutta ei noissa olosuhteissa vaakaputken korkeus luulisi ihan heti harmittavan :Sekaisin: .

----------


## Suffeli

^Korkeus ottaa kiinni jo kuskin haarukkaan jalkautuessa :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juuso111111

Onkos jollain mielipidettä seuraavaan?:

Ostin radon swoop 175 7.0 viime kesänä ja on ollut melkosesti ongelmia alemman takahaarukan oikeanpuoleisen pultin kanssa. Pultti oli löysänä alkuunsa varmaan ekat 150km, jolloin huomasin ongelman ja kiristin pultin. Reilu 100km myöhemmin hajosi vapaaratas ja pyörä oli syksyn ja talven "levossa". Keväällä sitten taas ekalla rundilla huomasin SAMAN pultin taas löystyneen ja samalla huomasin että laakeri oli hirttänyt kiinni. Kenties johtuen pultin auki ollesssa sinne päässeestä vedestä. Pienen sähköposti taistelun jälkeen sain uudet "main pivot" laakerit bike-discountista (Laakereita ei kuulemma korvata koska kulutus osia ). Pyörällä tässä vaiheessa rällästetty 300- 400 km.  Pistin uudet laakerit paikalleen ja lähdin lenkille tarkkaillen jatkuvati josko pultti löystyisi taas. Pääsin huimat 5km kunnes pulttti oli taas löystynyt. Nyt bike-discountilta käskevät laittaa pulttiliimaa vai mitä lie(loctite) pulttiin jotta se ei löystyisi!!??!?!  Eihän tuollainen nyt voi olla ratkaisuksi kun kerran kaikki muut pultit pysyy kiinni paitsi tämä yksi? Omasta mielestäni rungossa täytyy olla jotain häikkää.

----------


## orc biker

> ^Korkeus ottaa kiinni jo kuskin haarukkaan jalkautuessa



Hankala löytää sopivampaa tuolta osin. Jos haluat hiilikuituisen, niin lähes mahdotonta (en muista nähneeni ikinä yhtään mallia selvästi matalammalla standoverilla).

----------


## Suffeli

^Niin se taitaa olla, ajelen varmaankin jatkossakin tuolla vanhalla.

Tai sitten hankin -> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3690 pystympään ajoasentoon tottuu kyllä aina.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Nyt bike-discountilta käskevät laittaa pulttiliimaa vai mitä lie(loctite) pulttiin jotta se ei löystyisi!!??!?!  Eihän tuollainen nyt voi olla ratkaisuksi kun kerran kaikki muut pultit pysyy kiinni paitsi tämä yksi? Omasta mielestäni rungossa täytyy olla jotain häikkää.



Jospa siinä yhdessä pultissa ei alun alkaenkaan ole ollut ruuvilukitetta? Halpa kokeiluhan tuo on jos kipaiset ja sipaiset. Pulttikin sitten oikeaan momenttiin, ei liian kireälle eikä liian löysälle.

----------


## Juuso111111

> Jospa siinä yhdessä pultissa ei alun alkaenkaan ole ollut ruuvilukitetta? Halpa kokeiluhan tuo on jos kipaiset ja sipaiset. Pulttikin sitten oikeaan momenttiin, ei liian kireälle eikä liian löysälle.



Noiden laakereiden mukana tuli uudet holkit ja pultit enkä niihin mitään laittanut kun ei vanhoissakaan näyttänyt mitään olevan. Kummallista jos vaikutus olisi vain tähän yhteen pulttiin/pultinpaikkaan.
Kokeillaan nyt sitten kuitenkin, jos siitä jotain hyötyä olisi...

----------


## JarnoL

> Taisi olla http://www.sportax.fi/. Oli asiaa muutenkin Tampereelle, nääs.



Kiitos, Sportaxille lähti juuri kusti polkemaan, siellä tuntui homma hoituvan ja kiinnostusta asian hoitamiseksi kuntoon olevan. Voi kunpa näin voisi sanoa muistakin alan toimijoista

----------


## orc biker

> Kiitos, Sportaxille lähti juuri kusti polkemaan, siellä tuntui homma hoituvan ja kiinnostusta asian hoitamiseksi kuntoon olevan. Voi kunpa näin voisi sanoa muistakin alan toimijoista



Asiallisesti hoitivat minunkin tapaukseni. Sovitussa ajassa ja tuli viestikin sovitusti, kun homma oli valmis.

----------


## levelup!

> Tulikin tuollainen halvennettu ZR Team 8.0 tilattua. Nyt odottelen sitä.
> 
> Kuskilla on sen verran painoa, että huolestuttaa noiden Mavic Crossone -kiekkojen kesto. 30kg laihduttaminen kahdessa viikossa ei tule kysymykseen, niin oliskohan ihan hullu ajatus myydä tuosta noi kiekot ajamattomina suoraan pois ja teetättää jossain liikkeessä raskaan sarjan kiekot?
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto on vaan kylmän viileästi ajella niillä, penee paskaks tai sitten ei.



No niin nyt on pari viikkoa tullut tällä vedeltyä.

Ei nitku ei notku, kuskilla 120kg+ painoa. Kasattu sikamaisen hyvin - paremmin kuin mihin Tampereen kivijalkaliikkeistä ostettaessa on tottunut. On kyllä sairaan hyvä. Ei voi kun ihmetellä, että 899EUR hintaan tällasia saa..

----------


## Arskav

> No niin nyt on pari viikkoa tullut tällä vedeltyä.
> 
> Ei nitku ei notku, kuskilla 120kg+ painoa. Kasattu sikamaisen hyvin - paremmin kuin mihin Tampereen kivijalkaliikkeistä ostettaessa on tottunut. On kyllä sairaan hyvä. Ei voi kun ihmetellä, että 899EUR hintaan tällasia saa..



Kuinka nopeesti tuli pyörä kotiin, siitä kun painoit tilaus nappulaa!

----------


## Arskav

Tarkoitus juhannuksen korvilla tilata pyörä saksasta tai hommata suomesta..heinäkuun alkuun olis pyörälle käyttöä! Kerkeekö siihen mennessä?

----------


## JarnoL

Mulla on menny parin pyörän kokemuksellla n.6-7 arkipäivää.

----------


## Arskav

Hienoa..eli jos on in stock  ja pyörän tilaa jussi perjantaina, niin pitäs olla heinäkuun eka viikolla kotona?

----------


## JarnoL

Ei varmaan kauaksi heitä, Suomen posti on se hitain lenkki toimituksessa, ainakin näillä korkeuksilla. Pääkaupunki seudulla DHL toimitti itse suoraan, niin samanlaista viivettä ei silloin ollut.

----------


## boracay

> Hienoa..eli jos on in stock  ja pyörän tilaa jussi perjantaina, niin pitäs olla heinäkuun eka viikolla kotona?



Mulla kesti 3 viikkoa pyörän tuleminen (eilen tuli paketti). Kannattee siltikin tilata. On sen arvoista!

----------


## levelup!

> Kuinka nopeesti tuli pyörä kotiin, siitä kun painoit tilaus nappulaa!



TO 14.5. illalla painettu tilausnappia.

TI 19.5. tuli ilmotus, että fillari on kasattu ja pakattu. Samana päivänä DHL:n kuitti, että paketti lähti matkaan.

PE 22.5. paketti Suomessa.

MA 25.5 paketti kotiovella Tampereella.

11 päivää tuosta taitaa tulla, kaks viikonloppua tosin osu kohdalle.

Aika paljon on kaikennäköstä kamaa tullu Saksasta tilailtua vuosien varrella ja sellasen homman oon huomannu, että tuo tavaroiden viipyminen Hampurissa (DHL) on ilmeisesti kuun asennosta tms kiinni, koska toisinaan kamat on siellä vain hetken, toisinaan taas tuntuu, että ne lojuu siellä päiväkausia tyhjän panttina.

----------


## Mendota

Maastopyöräkuume sai päätöksensä. Tilasin Radon ZR Team 8.0:n äsken runkokoossa 20" ensimmäiseksi oikeaksi maastopyöräkseni. Kuulostaa ainakin loistavalta paketilta hinta-laatu suhteensa puolesta. Nyt vain kuumeista odottelua.

----------


## aerosol

Itsekin kiinnitin katseeni ZR Team 8.0:aan Canyonien huonohkon saatavuuden vuoksi. Onko näissä Radoneissa nyt mitään "tyyppivikoja" tai vastaavia mitä pitäisi ottaa huomioon? Kuski painaa reippaat 110kg joten kulkineen olisi syytä kestää kunnolla runtua.

----------


## Jarpeli

Kysytääs nyt tältäkin puolelta kun radonin ja canyonin välillä kamppailen. Eli mietinnässä olisi ZR race, mutta koko hieman mietityttää (182cm/inseam 86cm).
18": olisko tuo liian pieni/hölmön näköinen. Metsässä varmasti tuo olisi kettärämpi kuskata. Ahdasta?
20": Olisiko jo liian kömpelö metsässä. Olisiko ajoasento turhan roikkuva?

----------


## boracay

Mulla 178cm/86cm 18" rungolla zr race 7.0 ja just passeli. 20" olisi ainakin minun mitoille liian suuri. Laskuri antoi suosituksen 19" rungolle, mutta uskalsin kuitenkin tilata 18. 
Penkkiä olen joutunut siirtää taemmaksi, mutta siltikään ei ole lähelläkään ahdasta polkea vaikka sen siirtäisi aivan eteen.

----------


## Kibbe

> Itsekin kiinnitin katseeni ZR Team 8.0:aan Canyonien huonohkon saatavuuden vuoksi. Onko näissä Radoneissa nyt mitään "tyyppivikoja" tai vastaavia mitä pitäisi ottaa huomioon? Kuski painaa reippaat 110kg joten kulkineen olisi syytä kestää kunnolla runtua.



Itselläni on tuo vanhempi malli ZR Team 7.0 ja se ainakin kestänyt hyvin tällaisen reilun 100 kiloisen kaverin. Eikä mitään muitakaan ongelmia ole ollut.

----------


## aerosol

Noniin nyt lähti bike-discountista 29" ZR Team 8.0 tulemaan. 22" kokoisena, toivottavasti riittää tämmöselle kaapille.

----------


## JarnoL

> Asiallisesti hoitivat minunkin tapaukseni. Sovitussa ajassa ja tuli viestikin sovitusti, kun homma oli valmis.



Tänään palautui Sportaxin kautta takuuhuoltoon laitettu keula ja tolppa. Alajalat vaihdettu ja tolppaan kuitin mukaan läjä varaosia vaihdettu. Kaikki meni siis hienosti ja suuri kiitos Sportaxille asian hoitamisesta.

----------


## Gooniukko

Moro, olisi tarkoitus hommata tuollainen Radonin ZR Team 29 8.0 (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7621/wg_id-117). Pulmana on se, että olen hommaamassa ensimmäistä pyörääni ja tuskailen nyt runkokoon kanssa. Oon 183/110 ja 84cm. Eli iso poika jolla on lyhyet jalat  :Leveä hymy:  Mitä mieltä ootte kannattaako mun hommata 18" vai uskaltaako ostaa jopa 20"?

----------


## orc biker

> Moro, olisi tarkoitus hommata tuollainen Radonin ZR Team 29 8.0 (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7621/wg_id-117). Pulmana on se, että olen hommaamassa ensimmäistä pyörääni ja tuskailen nyt runkokoon kanssa. Oon 183/110 ja 84cm. Eli iso poika jolla on lyhyet jalat  Mitä mieltä ootte kannattaako mun hommata 18" vai uskaltaako ostaa jopa 20"?



18" on korkeuden puolesta ylärajalla ja hieman lyhythän tuo saattaisi olla. Toisaalta itse en noilla kintuilla haluaisi niin korkeaa kuin 20", mutta minä olenkin tuosta standoverista ilmeisesti tarkempi kuin useimmat. Hankala pulma kieltämättä. Jos haluat yhtään makaavamman ajoasennon, niin ota isompi. Jos vierastat ajatusta hieman pidemmän stemmin laittamisesta, niin ota isompi. Jos tykkäät pitää satulaa varsin edessä suhteessa polkimiin, niin ota isompi. Muuten voi olla turhan kyttyräselkäistä ajoa. Kumpikin mennee ainakin pienin muutoksin. Itse ehkä vaihtaisin merkkiä noilla mitoilla. Esim. Trek olisi vähän pidempi suhteessa korkeuteen, eli voisi ajatella toimivan paremmin lyhyehköillä jaloilla ja pidemmällä yläkropalla. Komponenttien puolesta tietysti joutuu tinkimään, mutta kaikkea ei voi saada. Cubella olisi tietysti 19" ja Canyonillakin taitavat vähän eri kokoisia rungot olla. Mutta jos pitäisi sen kummemmin käyttötarkoitusta tietämättä vastata, niin 20". Omaan käyttööni ottaisin noilla mitoilla 18" ja pidentäisin ohjaamoa hieman. Kun eihän tuo virtuaalisen vaakaputken ero ole kuin 2 cm kuitenkaan. Minua sellainen stemmin muutos ei häiritsisi, mutta jotkut ovat tälle taas paljon herkempiä kuin minä.

----------


## hana79

Morjesta kaikille! Noin vuosi takaperin ostin Slide 130 29 8.0 SE:n 22"rungolla ensimmäiseksi maastopyöräksi. Enkä ole katunut yhtään. Hinta ja laatu kohtaavat hyvin, tosin nyt parisataa kalliimpi kuin viime kesänä. Uuperissa on kokeiltu hiukan DHta, kivasti meni. Ylämäkiä kiivetty verenmaku suussa. Hypittykin hiukan. Vielä ei ole osia rikkoutunut.
Viime kesän puolikas mentiin vakiona, nyt olen hiukan päivitellyt osia mieleiseksi. Vähän pystympää ajoasentoa hain ja ohjaustangon vaihdoin Renthallin Fatbaariin http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7783/wg_id-499 38mm nousulla.
Stemmin käänsin ylöspäin, tuli vielä parempi mielestäni.
Gripit vaihdoin Lizard Skinneihin http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/l...0987/wg_id-481. Suosittelen, loistava pito ja mukavat.
Keväällä avasin ja putsasin kaikki nivelet, ei löytynyt vaurioita. Pienet nivelet kiristetään 8Nm ja isot 12Nm. Tämä tieto on Radonilta.
Reverbin ilmasin myös äskettäin nyt toimii hyvin. 
Etu jarrulevyn vaihdan isompaan kun palat loppuu. Ei siinä nyt mitään järkeä ole kun noi XT:n jarrut tolla 180mm levyllä riittää mainiosti, mutta isompi levy on hieno... :Cool:  ja renkaiden litkutus ja vaihto isompi nappulaisiin pitävempiin kun nuo vanhat antautuu...
Pari kuvaa lisäksi.

----------


## Jarpeli

Hetken emmittyäni jäykkäperä vaihtui täysjoustoon. 
Nyt on Nerve jo melkein tilattu, mutta aloin miettimään, että olisiko slide 7.0:ssa kuitenkin enemmän vastinetta rahalle.
Kuitenkin muutaman vuoden maantiepyöräilyn jälkeen tekisi mieli hieman hyppiä ja päästää menemään mettikössä/kivikossa/juurakossa. 
Miteköhän tuolla taittuu perus kulkeminen (esim talvella työmatkat 7km suunta yms.) verrattunea nerveen.

----------


## JarnoL

Ilmeisesti viittaat toisessa ketjussa mainitsemaasi Nerve 7.9 malliin? Henkilökohtaisista mieltymyksistä johtuen itse kääntyisin Radonin puoleen seuraavista syistä: Rokkarin iskarit on musta jotenkin jämäkämmän oloisia, tuo revelation kantaa eritavalla keskialueella ku Fo, ei ehkä ihan niin pintaherkkä kuin Fox. Oma Slide on rokkarin Revelation RL + Monarch RT3 iskareilla vuodelta 2014, jäykkisessä taas Foxin (2015) keula ja jotenkin musta tuntuu et se sukeltelee, koskee siis nimenomaan Foxin evolution sarjaa. Muuten eroa lähinnä kiekoissa ja jarruissa, nuo Simpan M615 jarrut on musta ihan pätevät hintaansa nähden ja lenkit ei oo niistä ollu kiinni, nämä siis jäykkiksessä. Toki satasella saa vielä päivittää tarpeen mukaan, ku Radon on halvempi. Omaan ajotyyliin tuo 130mm jousto on sopiva ja haet ilmeisesti rymistely pyörää, jossa ainakin mulla tuo Slide on palvellut todella hyvin. Toki Canyonilla tulee iskaripumppu, momentti avain mukana, joista hyötyä jatkossakin. Pientä takuunalaista huoltotarvetta keulassa ja satulaputkessa oli, mutta nekin on nyt kunnossa ja hoitui iha kotimaassa.

----------


## Jarpeli

Juurikin tuollaista yleis rymistely pyörää olisin vailla, mutta pyörän pitäisi myös taipua perus hikilenkillekin sekä työmatka ajoon. Jälkimmäisten takia 29" sekä kuintekin maltillisella joustolla oleva pyörä olisi hakusessa. 
Lähellähän nuo pyörät ovat toisiaan ja sehän tästä tekeekin vaikeaa. Lähinnä tuon nerven kanssa pelottaa se että se on liian lähellä jäykkäperäistä rymistelyyn/vaiennus on liian xc painotteinen. 
Jos tuohon slideen päädyn niin ilmeisesti 20" olisi oikea koko 182/inseam 86-87cm.

----------


## ViliA

Eikös kannata valita se pyörä sen mukaan mitä tällä hetkellä pääosin tekee, eikä sen perusteella mitä olisi joskus ihan kiva koittaa. Ihan turha ostaa pitkäjoustoista pyörää jos ajot on pääosin tasamaata, pururataa ja polkua. Itseltäni löytyy nerve tallista eikä ole ajamiset jäänyt ainakaan pyörästä kiinni. Toki jos ajot pääosin on trail/enduro/dh:ta niin siihen nerve ei ole SE pyörä. Melkosta runtua olen antanu kivikoissa ja alamäissä mutta vielä ei ole pyörä antautunut. Ehkä noissa paikoissa pidempijoustosella olisi päässyt mukavammin mut ei nerve mikään jäykkäperä ole.
Eli osta se pyörä mikä paremmin vastaa pääasiallisesti ajamaasi maastoon eikä päinvastoin. Molemmat pyörät ajavat varmasti asiansa

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Onkos jollain henkilökohtaista kokemusta radonin scarteista http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...166/wg_id-6672.  Tekisi mieli parempaa työmatkapyörää. Koska budjetti on rajallinen kesätöihin niin koen 500e olevan jo riittävä budjetti. Tiedostan ostavani pomppukeppipyörää. Osaako joku kommentoida tuota ajoasentoa, koska pystyä ajoasentoa olen hakemassa.

----------


## aerosol

Montako arkipäivää porukalla on kestänyt "rapakon ylitys" pyörän tilauksesta? Eli Hampurista Suomeen? Ei tässä vielä tuskallisen kauan ole mennyt (viime torstaina paketti Hampurissa), mutta kiinnostaisi jonkinlainen arvio miten kauan tässä pitää vielä kärvistellä. DHL kyseessä ja Bike-discountista tilaus.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Montako arkipäivää porukalla on kestänyt "rapakon ylitys" pyörän tilauksesta? Eli Hampurista Suomeen? Ei tässä vielä tuskallisen kauan ole mennyt (viime torstaina paketti Hampurissa), mutta kiinnostaisi jonkinlainen arvio miten kauan tässä pitää vielä kärvistellä. DHL kyseessä ja Bike-discountista tilaus.



Viikko siinä toimituksessa yleensä menee.

----------


## Larss

9.6 tilaus sisään, 11. paketti lähetettiin ja 18. aamusta posti toimitti pakettia. Eli tarkalleen viikko.

----------


## aerosol

No saapuihan se pyörä, tasan 5 arkipäivää siitä kun lähti Hampurista. ZR Team 8.0, aivan fantastinen vehje lyhyen kelvikierroksen perusteella.

Milläs vehkeellä te täytätte tota Rebaa? AIMin pumppu ei siihen mahdu ja huoltsikalta sai vain 110psi. Taulukon mukaan tarttisi 150psi kun on tätä ylivoimaa jonkin verran...

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> No saapuihan se pyörä, tasan 5 arkipäivää siitä kun lähti Hampurista. ZR Team 8.0, aivan fantastinen vehje lyhyen kelvikierroksen perusteella.
> 
> Milläs vehkeellä te täytätte tota Rebaa? AIMin pumppu ei siihen mahdu ja huoltsikalta sai vain 110psi. Taulukon mukaan tarttisi 150psi kun on tätä ylivoimaa jonkin verran...



Ei sitä taulukkoa kannata lukea kuin raamattua, itsellä ainakin taulukkopaineilla jousto reippaasti pienemmillä paineilla niin on pintaherkkä ja kantaa hyvin keskellä. Ja iskuvaimennin pumpulla tietenkin eikä millään huoltsikalla. Saat pyöräliikkeestä tai vaikka B-Dstä tilattuna. Onnea pyörän omistajalle ja kovaa ajoa!

----------


## valentin

> No saapuihan se pyörä, tasan 5 arkipäivää siitä kun lähti Hampurista. ZR Team 8.0, aivan fantastinen vehje lyhyen kelvikierroksen perusteella.
> 
> Milläs vehkeellä te täytätte tota Rebaa? AIMin pumppu ei siihen mahdu ja huoltsikalta sai vain 110psi. Taulukon mukaan tarttisi 150psi kun on tätä ylivoimaa jonkin verran...





Ajeletko metsälenkkejä?

----------


## aerosol

> Ajeletko metsälenkkejä?



Juu no tarkoitus olisi. Ei tuo 110psi mitä huoltsikalta sai ainakaan tunnu riittävän, niiailee aika rankasti ihan hitaissakin jarrutuksissa. Mutta täytyy tuollainen iskaripumppu käydä poistamassa.

----------


## valentin

Itse olin lähes varmasti ostamassa cubee mutta tuo bikediscountin tarjous houkuttelee hirveästi ostamaan tuon Radonin. Eikä tuo nyt tuntunut hirveästi osissa eroavan cubeen.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

On hinnalta aika voittamaton tilaus... Siitä vaan pyörä tulille ja kovia ajoja.

----------


## makton

BD:n ale oli niin houkutteleva skeen 9.0 osalta, että canyon sai jäädä. Odottavan aika on pitkä, toivottava DHL:n lakko ei aiheuta ongelmia.

----------


## Pumppu

Hei.. Oisin hankkimassa ensimmäistä maastopyörää ja vaaka alkaa kallistua Radon ZR Team 27,5 7.0 pyörään. Tuo koko hieman mietityttää, elikkä olen 174cm pitkä ja jalan sisämitta n. 80cm, laskurin mukaan koko ois 18" mutta kun kävin erästä FELT:n 18" koeajamassa se tuntu jotenki valtavalta ja kun seisoin pyörä jalkojen välissä niin yläputki oli n 2 senttiä kopeksista, voisko koko kuitenkin olla lähempänä 16"?  Onkos palstalla pyöräilijöitä jotka olisi suurinpiirtein samankokosia et minkäkokonen pyörä on alla? Tuommosen taulukon löysin jonka olen keväällä johonkin koko laskuriin syöttänyt. 
*Your Measurements*


Inseam:
Trunk:
Forearm:
Arm:
Thigh:
Lower Leg:
Sternal Notch:
Total Body Height:
81
64
33
65
57
54
145
174



Tuota pyörää ei ollut BD:n listoilla kun pienimmillään 18" koossa, jos 16" ois kuiteenki lähempänä niin kuinka semmosen tilaus onnistuu? Valmistajan sivuilla kuitenkin on myös 16" kokoa saatavilla..

----------


## JustinTime

> Tuota pyörää ei ollut BD:n listoilla kun pienimmillään 18" koossa, jos 16" ois kuiteenki lähempänä niin kuinka semmosen tilaus onnistuu? Valmistajan sivuilla kuitenkin on myös 16" kokoa saatavilla..



Radonit myydään B-D:n kautta, joten ilmeisesti kyseisen pyörän koko 16" on vuosimallin 2015 osalta myyty loppuun. Osa vuosimallin 2016 pyöristä tullee taas jo syksyllä myyntiin.

----------


## ignoreland

> No saapuihan se pyörä, tasan 5 arkipäivää siitä kun lähti Hampurista. ZR Team 8.0, aivan fantastinen vehje lyhyen kelvikierroksen perusteella.



Sama tilanne itselläni. Pyörä tuntuu heti kotoisalta, vaikka säädöt vaativatkin vielä hiomista (ja oma ajotaito). Rakenne tuntuu laadukkaalta hintaan nähden.

----------


## Jumpe

Harkinnassa radon skill 6.0 työmatka- ja kauppareissuille. 

Työmatka 3.3km ja taittunut nykyisellä kalustolla ja kunnolla reippaasti poikien noin 9min ajassa, joka tuntuu minusta nopealta.  Ympärivuotisen työmatkakulkineen virkaa on toimittanut charge plug 2. Yksi (melko pitkä) vaihde, käyrät sarvet sekä puuttuvat lokasuojat ovat tehneet syksyisistä työmatkoista unohtumattomia. Hakusessa siis pyörä jolla aidosti voi ajaa myös huonommassa kelissä ja jolla myös pääsisi kovaa hyvässä kelissä.
Pyörä siis tämä:http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...896/wg_id-8497

Ongelma nyt on tämä:

En ymmärrä kokotaulukoista mitään. 179cm ja inseam 83cm
Radonia saatavana kolme kokoa 45cm, 50cm ja 55cm.
Minkä valitsen?
Mainittakoon että tuolla m-kokoisella charge plug 2 olen ajanut kokonsa puolesta tyytyväisenä tietämättä
 Paremmasta.

----------


## MetaX

Fitness-pyörien mitoitus on vierasta myös minulle, mutta esimerkiksi Rosen laskin suosittaa kokoa 50. http://www.rosebikes.com/helper/framesizecalculator

----------


## Ilmo90

Olen ostamassa uutta pyörää ja Radonin ZR Team 29 8.0 vaikuttaisi hinta-laatusuhteeltaan hyvältä, mutta koon valitsemisessa tarvittaisiin apuja. Olen siis 171 cm pitkä ja jalan sisäpituus 79 cm. Kannattaako tuolloin ottaa 16" vai 18"?

----------


## ilaril

^Mitäs jos vaikka ihan se "Size information" -linkki (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/size) sieltä pyörän sivulta? Syötät sinne pyydetyn tiedon ja sisäsaumalla 79cm se vastaavasti sanoo mielipiteekseen 18". Siltä varalta että osuisi runkokokojen väliin, antaa vielä omat neuvonsa tilanteeseen.

----------


## orc biker

> Olen ostamassa uutta pyörää ja Radonin ZR Team 29 8.0 vaikuttaisi hinta-laatusuhteeltaan hyvältä, mutta koon valitsemisessa tarvittaisiin apuja. Olen siis 171 cm pitkä ja jalan sisäpituus 79 cm. Kannattaako tuolloin ottaa 16" vai 18"?



Ottaisin 16" tuollaisessa valintatilanteessa, mutta en tietenkään voi taata, että kannattaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Jos nyt edes yhden pyörän omistaa niin kannattaa mitata siitä varsinkin vaakamitta haarukan yläpäästä penkin keskikohtaan ja verrata geometria taulukkoon. Maastopyörien koot ovat niin viitteelliset eri valmistajien välillä ja maastopyörässä rungon pituus on tärkeämpi kuin korkeus (ainakin omasta mielestä) että kannattaa asiaa hieman tutkia.

----------


## stumpe

> Ottaisin 16" tuollaisessa valintatilanteessa, mutta en tietenkään voi taata, että kannattaa.



Minäkin ottaisin 16", olen pari senttiä kysyjää pidempi. Pienemmällä oppii pyörän hallinnan paremmin/helpommin.

----------


## Ilmo90

> ^Mitäs jos vaikka ihan se "Size information" -linkki (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/size) sieltä pyörän sivulta? Syötät sinne pyydetyn tiedon ja sisäsaumalla 79cm se vastaavasti sanoo mielipiteekseen 18". Siltä varalta että osuisi runkokokojen väliin, antaa vielä omat neuvonsa tilanteeseen.



Jeps. Sitä size informaatiota jo katselinkin, mutta asettelin kysymyksen hieman huonosti. Tarkoitus olikin kysellä joiltakin samankokoisilta persjalkasilta kokemuksia koon valitsemisesta tähän pyörämalliin.





> Ottaisin 16" tuollaisessa valintatilanteessa, mutta en tietenkään voi taata, että kannattaa.



Kiitoksia vastauksesta.

Sitten vielä amatöörinä kysyisin, että mitä eroa on Radonin ZR team 29 8.0 (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...-29-8.0-237645) mallin spekseillä verrattuna Cube attention SL 29 malliin (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...-blue-230443)?

----------


## litku

> Jeps. Sitä size informaatiota jo katselinkin, mutta asettelin kysymyksen hieman huonosti. Tarkoitus olikin kysellä joiltakin samankokoisilta persjalkasilta kokemuksia koon valitsemisesta tähän pyörämalliin.
> 
> 
> Kiitoksia vastauksesta.
> 
> Sitten vielä amatöörinä kysyisin, että mitä eroa on Radonin ZR team 29 8.0 (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...-29-8.0-237645) mallin spekseillä verrattuna Cube attention SL 29 malliin (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...-blue-230443)?



Tuossa radonissa on selkeästi parempi keula. Ja kilon keveämpi. Myöskin jarrut paremmat radonissa?

Ja tuosta runkokoosta. Olen sinua 1cm lyhyempi, inseam meillä sama. Minulla on ollut ZR Team 7.0 16" ja tällä hetkellä on ZR Race 6.0 16" rungolla ja on kyllä just eikä melkein sopivan kokoinen.

----------


## yyri

Mulla on 18" koon zr team 7.0 ja pituutta on 173cm keskiarvona (toinen jalka 1,5cm pidempi kun toinen) ja inseam noin 81cm. 18" koon rungolla jää pallien ja yläputken väliin noin 3 cm tyhjää tilaa.

----------


## makton

> Tuossa radonissa on selkeästi parempi keula. Ja kilon keveämpi. Myöskin jarrut paremmat radonissa?



Radonissa on ylipäätään kertaluokkaa paremmat osat, esim jarrut on jo ihan kohtuulliset.

----------


## ignoreland

> Olen ostamassa uutta pyörää ja Radonin ZR Team 29 8.0 vaikuttaisi hinta-laatusuhteeltaan hyvältä, mutta koon valitsemisessa tarvittaisiin apuja. Olen siis 171 cm pitkä ja jalan sisäpituus 79 cm. Kannattaako tuolloin ottaa 16" vai 18"?



Itse olen 178 cm ja jalan sisäpituus ehkä noin 81-82 cm. 18'' rungolla Pallien ja rungon väliin jää niukasti, mutta riittävästi pelivaraa. Sanoisin kuitenkin, että jos olisin vähänkin pienempi, ottaisin 16''. 

Pyörä itsessään on osoittautunut kerrassaan mainioksi. Laatua edullisesti, kerrankin.

----------


## aerosol

Kuinka lyhyen ohjainkannattimen ZR Teamiin uskaltaisi nöösi päivittää jos ajelee singletrackia ja kevyttä teknistä polkua? Tavoite ettei keula lähtisi lentoon nousuissa, mutta olisi ehkä hieman ketterämpi teknisemmillä osuuksilla. Tosiaan aivan aloittelija näissä hommissa vielä, mutta tuo oletuskannatin (onkohan tuo luokkaa 100mm) tuntuu ehkä snadisti liian pitkältä maastossa. Siirtymillä vakaudesta ei tietenkään ole haittaa... Vai kannattaako sitä nyt vaan opetella perusteet kunnolla tuolla oletuskannattimella ja kokeilla sitten lyhyempää kun alkaa vauhtia olla enemmän, vai tekeekö sillä enemmän karhunpalveluksen itselleen?

----------


## orc biker

> Kuinka lyhyen ohjainkannattimen ZR Teamiin uskaltaisi nöösi päivittää jos ajelee singletrackia ja kevyttä teknistä polkua?



Pyörä itsessään on niin lyhyt, että en oikein näe mahdollisuutta jokseenkin normaalin sopusuhtaisen lyhennellä olennaisesti stemmiä. En myöskään keksi, että tuollaiseen operaatioon olisi muutenkaan mitään syytä. Ja se stemmi on pyörän koosta luultavasti hieman riippuen sellaiset 8 cm, jos en ihan väärin muista. En murehtisi koko asiasta.

----------


## aerosol

Mulla on 22" runko, lieneekö siinä sitten pidempi stemmi kuin pienemmissä en tiedä. Olen toisaalta todella pitkä (202cm), voi olla että menee paino liian taakse jos lyhentelee paljon stemmiä. Ehkä pari senttiä pois jos oikeasti tuntuu että hallintaa tarvitsisi enemmän, mutta mennään siis oletuskannattimella toistaiseksi.

----------


## juakko

Onko kenelläkään kokemusta Vaillant-maantiepyöristä? Aeropyörä kuumottelee, ja Radon olis halpa.

----------


## Pumppu

"Raato" saapui n. viikossa tilausnapin painamisen jälkeen ja ensimmäinen lenkki tehty. Maantiesiirtymää maastoon n. 15km verran ja saman verran sitte rattoriuria/mettäautoteitä. Hyvältä kyl tuntu tuo 18" tuumanen, en ainakaan tällä kokemuksella kyl kaipaa pienempää, pikku säätöjen kautta matka jatkuu..

----------


## EemeIi

Onko kokemuksia milloin ensi vuoden malleja alkaa näkyä ja tulevatko nykyiset mahdollisesti alennukseen? Vaimolle kiinnostaisi ZR Lady 27.5 6.0 (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...238272/wg_id-2 ) ja ainoa jäljelläoleva koko on sopiva. Kannattaako odottaa vai ei?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Onko kokemuksia milloin ensi vuoden malleja alkaa näkyä ja tulevatko nykyiset mahdollisesti alennukseen? Vaimolle kiinnostaisi ZR Lady 27.5 6.0 (http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...238272/wg_id-2 ) ja ainoa jäljelläoleva koko on sopiva. Kannattaako odottaa vai ei?



Ei kannata odottaa. Se ainoa sopiva koko häviää ennen alea ja ensi vuoden mallien hinnat ovat todnäk kovemmat

----------


## Kimmerialainen

Moi! Tätä ketjua luettuani olen kallistumass radonin maastopyörään. 30v kriisin iskiessä alkaa kova reeni ja ajo. Kesällä tahkolle 60km lenkille. Pyöritelly vaihtoehtona canyonia myös mutta kaksi radonin pyörää on noussut esille

Radon zr team 29 8.0
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...645/wg_id-8495

Radon zr race 29 le
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...663/wg_id-8495

Satasen hintaero ja eri haarukat nousee esiin. Osaako joku pro sanoa enemmän eroista ja onko satkun lisäsijoitus kannattava vai laitanko sen rahan lisäproteiiniin?

----------


## litku

> Moi! Tätä ketjua luettuani olen kallistumass radonin maastopyörään. 30v kriisin iskiessä alkaa kova reeni ja ajo. Kesällä tahkolle 60km lenkille. Pyöritelly vaihtoehtona canyonia myös mutta kaksi radonin pyörää on noussut esille
> 
> Radon zr team 29 8.0
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...645/wg_id-8495
> 
> Radon zr race 29 le
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...663/wg_id-8495
> 
> Satasen hintaero ja eri haarukat nousee esiin. Osaako joku pro sanoa enemmän eroista ja onko satkun lisäsijoitus kannattava vai laitanko sen rahan lisäproteiiniin?



Jostain muistan lukeneeni, että tuossa Race:n Fox keulassa olisi vuoto ongelmia. Ko.racea saa myös reban keulalla jos siihen päädyt.  Muutenkait nuissa ei sen isompaa eroa ole, runko geossa Team 8.0 on pystympi.

----------


## Kimmerialainen

> Jostain muistan lukeneeni, että tuossa Race:n Fox keulassa olisi vuoto ongelmia. Ko.racea saa myös reban keulalla jos siihen päädyt.  Muutenkait nuissa ei sen isompaa eroa ole, runko geossa Team 8.0 on pystympi.



Kiitos vastauksesta. Muistelin kanssa että fox ei välttämättä oo parempi. Race reballa kuulostaa aika hyvältä

----------


## litku

> Kiitos vastauksesta. Muistelin kanssa että fox ei välttämättä oo parempi. Race reballa kuulostaa aika hyvältä



Minulla on juurikin tuo Race 6.0 Reballa ja oon ollut tyytyväinen  :Hymy:

----------


## noonas

Terve!

Olen hankkimassa ensimmäistä maastopyörää. Monien valintojen ja pohdintojen kautta olen päätymässä Radon Slide 29 8.0 -täysjoustopyörään. Eri foorumeita ja arvosteluita lukeneena olen saanut käsityksen, että tuon pyörän kanssa ei voi mennä pahasti metsään (tai sinne juuri ollaan menossa). Haluaisin vielä kuulla kokeneiden konkareiden mielipiteen pyörätyypin sopivuudesta ja oikeasta runkokoosta ennen tilausnapin painamista. 

Pyörä on tulossa lähinnä "yleiskäyttömaasturiksi", jos näin tylsästi voi asian sanoa. Eli ainakin alkuun uskon maastoajotaitoja kartutettavan helpohkossa polkumaastossa, laakeilla kallioilla ja vastaavanlaisissa paikoissa. Kuulostaako, että pyörävalinta ja todennäköinen käyttötarkoitus ovat jonkinlaisessa linjassa? Miten parhaiten sopivan runkokoon laita? Olen 180 cm pitkä ja jalan sisämitta on 85 cm. Bike-Discountin laskuri antaisi jalan sisämitan perusteella oikeaksi runkokooksi 19 ", mutta Radonin mitoitus menee parillisilla tuumilla, joten valinta tulee tehdä 18 tuuman ja 20 tuuman välillä. Onko tässä tapauksessa pienempi runkokoko turvallisempi valinta kun kokolaskurin 18 " runkokoko päättyy 81 cm inseam-mittaan ja 20 " runkokoko alkaa 87 cm:stä?

----------


## VesaL

^Mulla 20" 9.0 Slide 29, mittaa 185/87 inseam. On juuri sopiva, mutta 5cm lyhyempänä ottaisin 18" rungon. Standover ei ainakaan mulle ole ollut mikään ongelma tällä sisäjalalla. Kuvattuun käyttötarkoitukseen minusta hyvä valinta, jos nyt ei ihan pururata-ajoon osta.

----------


## ama.

> Olen 180 cm pitkä ja jalan sisämitta on 85 cm. Bike-Discountin laskuri antaisi jalan sisämitan perusteella oikeaksi runkokooksi 19 ", mutta Radonin mitoitus menee parillisilla tuumilla, joten valinta tulee tehdä 18 tuuman ja 20 tuuman välillä. Onko tässä tapauksessa pienempi runkokoko turvallisempi valinta kun kokolaskurin 18 " runkokoko päättyy 81 cm inseam-mittaan ja 20 " runkokoko alkaa 87 cm:stä?







> Mitat on 183/86 cm ja 20" runko Slide 29 9.0 -pyörässä. *Hissitolppa on niin alhaalla, kuin se puristamatta menee ja satula ei kestäisi olla enää yhtään ylempänä. Kantapää pedaalissa menee jalka tönkkösuoraksi*. Tilava ajaa, itse tykkään sellaisesta mieluummin kuin ahtaasta.



Itselleni tuo 20" on aika ylärajoilla. Stemmiä voisi ehkä lyhentää, tänään huomasin ajelevani sillä "sormenpäät tangossa"

----------


## noonas

Kiitoksia molemmille kommenteista. Valitsen 18" rungolla varustetun mallin. 

Nämä jorinat kuuluisivat varmasti aiheen puolesta jo toiseen lankaan, mutta kysynpä nyt täältä. Mitä muita kilkkeitä ja tarvikkeita tulisi tilata konkelin kaveriksi seuraavien lisäksi: polkimet, iskaripumppu ja lukko? Olisi vielä mukava kuulla foorumilaisten suosituksia lukosta (U-tai nivellukko [Abus Bordo tai vastaava.]) ja iskaripumpusta. Onko lokasuojista mitään iloa ja apua?

----------


## Kaekopoeka

Hei, 

Tuossa ylempänä onkin asiasta jo valmiiiksi juttua joka sai minut hiukan epäröimään. Radon Slide 29 7.0 on tilaus on order napin painamista vaille valmis. Mutta, vielä arvon 18" ja 20" koon runkojen välillä. Koeajoin kaverin Radon Team 7.0:n 18" rungolla, ja siinä satulatolppa piti nostaa ihan rajoittimeen, ja ajoasento tuntui itselle hiukan lyhyeltä vakiostemmillä satulan ollessa ihan taka-asennossa. Mittani on 184 cm ja jalan sisämitta 86 cm. Suositukset täysjoustolle antaa 19" mutta eipä sitä kokoa Radonilla ole.

Tulisko suosituksia, 18" vai 20"? Jos tuo 20" mene aavistuksen pitkäksi, asiaa voi varmaan korjata satulan ja stemmin säädöillä. Korkeus ei pitäisi sinällään olla ongelma. Team mallista ottaisin epäröimättä tuon 20" koon, mutta Sliden geometria ja täysjousto yleensä on vähän tuntemattomampi juttu.

Terv. Mika

----------


## Jumo

> Hei, 
> 
> Tuossa ylempänä onkin asiasta jo valmiiiksi juttua joka sai minut hiukan epäröimään. Radon Slide 29 7.0 on tilaus on order napin painamista vaille valmis. Mutta, vielä arvon 18" ja 20" koon runkojen välillä. Koeajoin kaverin Radon Team 7.0:n 18" rungolla, ja siinä satulatolppa piti nostaa ihan rajoittimeen, ja ajoasento tuntui itselle hiukan lyhyeltä vakiostemmillä satulan ollessa ihan taka-asennossa. Mittani on 184 cm ja jalan sisämitta 86 cm. Suositukset täysjoustolle antaa 19" mutta eipä sitä kokoa Radonilla ole.
> 
> Tulisko suosituksia, 18" vai 20"? Jos tuo 20" mene aavistuksen pitkäksi, asiaa voi varmaan korjata satulan ja stemmin säädöillä. Korkeus ei pitäisi sinällään olla ongelma. Team mallista ottaisin epäröimättä tuon 20" koon, mutta Sliden geometria ja täysjousto yleensä on vähän tuntemattomampi juttu.
> 
> Terv. Mika



Aika just samoilla mitoilla tilasin 18" Slide 7.0  tänään. Ajelin laina M kokoisella Canyon Nervellä muutamia lenkkejä ja se tuntu inan pieneltä. Radonin Slide 18" on vertailujeni mukaan Nerveen verrattuna M ja L kokojen väliin joten tilasin 18". Nykyinen fillari on L kokoinen Grand Canyon ja yhtään isompaa en halua. Toivottavasti ei oo pieni ja lähde takaisin.

Se M koon Nerve oli siis pieni ,ihan ajettava kyllä mutta omaan makuun liian kiikkeräksi meni M. Tuntui että haluaa heittää tangon yli,voi toki olla tottumattomuuttakin.

----------


## Kimmerialainen

Nonni! Kyllähän se ois tuo Radon zr team 8.0 houkutellut mutta ovat jo loppuneet eikä uusia tule. kai se pitää sitten odotella syksyn uutuuksia, josko sieltä löytyis pyörä

----------


## noonas

Posti toi eilen Radon Slide 8.0:n. Pienten testilenkkien perusteella 18" runkokoko on mielestäni juuri minun kokoiseni. Kiitoksia runkokokoa suositelleille. 

Yllätyin siitä, miten vähän kokoamista pyörässä oli. Käytännössä riitti, että ohjaustangon ja polkemet asensi paikoilleen. Odotin, että pakkauskoon säästämiseksi renkaat olisivat olleet pyörän sivussa, mutta nekin oli valmiiksi paikoillaan. Kuriirikin totesi, ettei ole aikaisemmin näin isoa pyörälaatikkoa (187*130*29 cm, 17 kg) nähnyt. 

Jahka saan jonkin verran kilometrejä/käyttötunteja alle, niin minkälaista ensihuoltoa tai tarkistusta suosittelette Radoniin? Vaativatko iskarit jotain erityistä huomiota?

----------


## Jumikko

Terve foorumille!
Nyt on käynyt niin että pyöräily ja maastopyöräily on alkanut kiinnostamaan ja tarvitsisin pyörän. Pyörä tulisi ympärivuotiseen työ- ja koulumatka käyttöön, 10-20 km päivä. Työmatka sisältää asfalttia, hiekkaa ja kapoista hyväkuntoista hiihto/lenkkipolkua joka on tietty talvella auraamaton ja lumessa. Pyörän pitäisi myös soveltua marjametsälle. Vähemmän siis varsinaista maastoajoa. Toki voi olla kipinä siihenkin herää. Ainakin kiinnostusta on.

Radon ZR Team 27,5 5.0 kiinnostaisi 
Riittääkö tuo 5.0 tuohon käyttöön mitä kuvailin vai onko se ostettava 7.0 versio? Rahalla on jonkin verran väliä mutta jos 7.0 on ehdottomasti parempi pystyn sen ostamaan. hintaeroa on 350€. Mitä mieltä olette. Pyörä ei joudu kovinkaan kovalle rasitukselle. Vielä.  :Hymy:  Rengaskoolla tuskin on merkitystä isommin omassa käytössä? Siis 27,5 vai 29.


http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m...r-team-275-50/
http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m...r-team-275-70/

----------


## stumpe

Pituutesi ja jalan sisämittasi vaikuttaa valintaasi, kaikkia kokoja ei taida olla jäljellä kaikista malleista ellet odota ensi vuoden malleja..

----------


## Jumikko

Millaiseen käyttöön tuo ZR Team 5.0 on tarkoitettu? Mitä se kestää?
Omat mitat on 185cm, 70kg, jalan sisämitasta ei ole tähän hätään tietoa.. Voisin kuvitella että 29er menee lumisohjossa 27,5:sta paremmin.

----------


## stumpe

20 tuumainen passeli runkokoko, rajaa aika paljon pois vaihtoehtoja. Aika kehnot osat 5.0, en edes tiedä mikä liike huoltaa suntoureja. Suosiolla kalliimpi vaan. Parempi keula, ok voimansiirto. 27,5 kiekosta ei kokemusta, mutta 29 meni ainakin viime talven sohjoajelut hyvin, vaikka rajansa silläkin.

----------


## Jumikko

Ehkä mä unohdan ton 5.0:n ja hommaan vähän laadukkaamman. 
No ennen kun uudet mallit tulee niin ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi jää 20" Radon ZR Team 27,5 7.0 (719€). Eiköhän tolla ajele mieluusti varsinkin kun edellinen pyörä oli Jopo jonka talviajo-ominaisuudet oli mitä oli  :Leveä hymy:  Joku luokaton konna sen tietenkin varasti mutta jos jotain positiivista siitä varkaudesta niin tuskin olisin tutustumassa maastopyörien maailmaan jos J olisi vielä tallessa.

Edit: Onko kellään tietoa milloin uudet 2016 mallit tulevat myyntiin? 29er kiinnostaa sittenkin enempi kuin 27,5. 2015 malleissa ei vaan ole enää valinnan varaa...

----------


## orc biker

> Edit: Onko kellään tietoa milloin uudet 2016 mallit tulevat myyntiin? 29er kiinnostaa sittenkin enempi kuin 27,5. 2015 malleissa ei vaan ole enää valinnan varaa...



Kyllä se enemmän talvea kuin syksyä luultavasti on ennen kuin niitä oikeasti saa. Julkaisu voi tietysti tapahtua aika aikaisinkin. Tosin joskushan heillä tulee sellaisia mid season -malleja, mutta ei välttämättä.

----------


## Eeva

Jos olen tulkinnut Radonin saksankielisiä FB-päivityksiä oikein, uudet mallit esitellään tällä viikolla (edit: itse asiassa tänään, http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/), mutta ekoja eriä tilaamaan pääsevät vain ns. early bird -listalle ilmoittautuneet. Tietävämmät voivat korjata, jos olen väärässä.

Kysymys: missä olette Radoneita Tampereen alueella huollattaneet? Katsotaanko postimyyntipyörää kieroon paikoissa, joissa on omaakin fillarimyyntiä?

Tähän talouteen tuli elokuun alussa kaksi kappaletta ZR Team 29 8.0:aa. Koot arvottiin lukemalla mm. tätä ketjua, ja kyllä ne ihan kohdilleen taisivat mennä. Mitoille 169/78 cm tilattiin 16-tuumainen, 175/80 cm 18-tuumainen. Vähän korkeahan tuo 29 ainakin meikäläiselle on, mutta ilmeisesti tuo standover height ei lopulta mittana ole niin kriittinen kuin usein annetaan ymmärtää.

Kivaa puuhaahan tuo maastopyöräily on, vaikka omat pyöränkäsittelytaidot onkin aika vaatimattomat. Mutta kai ne siitä ajamalla kehittyy.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kaekopoeka

Itellekin Posti toi tänään Slide 7.0:n. Toimitus kesti aikalailla viikon ja saapui turvallisesti isossa pahvilaatikossa. Itse otin tuon 20" rungon. Ekan testiajon perusteella aivan mahtava  :Vink: . Ehkä ajoasentoa pikkuisen pitää virittää, mutta ei tuo 20" tuumainen runko suurelta vaikuttanut, jos ei 18" varmaan olisi ollut mitenkään pieni koska meikäläisen koko (184/86) menee niin lähelle raja-arvoja. Ehkä tuntumaan vaikuttaa entisen kiiturin melko makaava ajoasento, joten ei tuonkaan runkoputki/reach yhdistelmä mitenkään pitkältä tunnu. Muita fiiliksiä, satula on helkkarin kova, ja renkaat melko traktorimaiset. Tykkäsin kyllä seka-ajossa enemmän Team 7.0:n Smart Sameista. Jousitus, ja vaihteiden toiminta todella hyvä. Jarrut vaatii myös säätöä koska kahvoja saa painaa minun makuun liikaa.

----------


## orc biker

> Katsotaanko postimyyntipyörää kieroon paikoissa, joissa on omaakin fillarimyyntiä?



Katsokoot tai ei, eihän sillä ole mitään väliä. Jotkut harvat liikkeet tosin ovat niin hyvin työllistettyjä, että eivät sesonkiaikaan huolla kuin itse myymiään pyöriä. Samat shimanot ja sramit niistä kaikista löytyvät, joten katsoo vain sopivan nohevan huoltoliikkeen ja vie sinne.

----------


## Jumo

> Itellekin Posti toi tänään Slide 7.0:n. Toimitus kesti aikalailla viikon ja saapui turvallisesti isossa pahvilaatikossa. Itse otin tuon 20" rungon. Ekan testiajon perusteella aivan mahtava . Ehkä ajoasentoa pikkuisen pitää virittää, mutta ei tuo 20" tuumainen runko suurelta vaikuttanut, jos ei 18" varmaan olisi ollut mitenkään pieni koska meikäläisen koko (184/86) menee niin lähelle raja-arvoja. Ehkä tuntumaan vaikuttaa entisen kiiturin melko makaava ajoasento, joten ei tuonkaan runkoputki/reach yhdistelmä mitenkään pitkältä tunnu. Muita fiiliksiä, satula on helkkarin kova, ja renkaat melko traktorimaiset. Tykkäsin kyllä seka-ajossa enemmän Team 7.0:n Smart Sameista. Jousitus, ja vaihteiden toiminta todella hyvä. Jarrut vaatii myös säätöä koska kahvoja saa painaa minun makuun liikaa.




183/87  tänään tullut Slide 7.0 18" tuntuu myös sopivalta  :Vink: , eli näillä mitoilla molemmat mitat käy.

Takajarrut oli minulla ainakin ihan toivottomat, ei mitään pitoa ja kauhea ulina. Ei onnistunut soramontuillakaan mäkien alasajo ollenkaan. Otin palat pois ja putsailin jarrukliinerilla, mustaa tatinaa palat tukossa. Muutamaan kertaan putsasin ja ajelin korttelia ympäri jarrua laahaten että kuumeni kunnolla ja nyt tuntuu että pito sieltä löytyy. Olisko onnistuttu ihan öljyyn sotkemaan nuo kasatessa ?

Tuota nippusidettä en ihan ymmärtänyt ? Varsinainen kiinnike kun on siinä vieressä, muutenkin nippusiteet joilla esim. takajarru oli laitettu oli kyllä asennettu vähän kiireellä, ei kauhean viimeistelty kuva jäänyt tästä kasauksesta.

----------


## Coatl

> Kysymys: missä olette Radoneita Tampereen alueella huollattaneet? Katsotaanko postimyyntipyörää kieroon paikoissa, joissa on omaakin fillarimyyntiä?



Itse en ole Radonia missään huoltanut koska tässä vasta kuumottelen että niinköhän ZR Team 8.0:aa on stockissa vielä 15.9., mutta vastauksena itse kysymykseen: Pyörähuolto M&M Satakunnankadulla ja Itsenäisyydenkadulla huoltaa kaiken, omaa myyntiä noilla ei muistaakseni olekaan. Ainakin itse olen saanut tuolla aikanaan asiallista ja asiantuntevaa palvelua.

----------


## aerosol

Enpä keksi miksi mikään huoltoliike kieltäytyisi huoltamasta pyörää oli se sitten mistä tahansa ostettu. Bisnestähän se heille on oli kyseessä minkä tahansa pyörän huolto.

----------


## Laanaojan larvastaja

> 183/87  tänään tullut Slide 7.0 18" tuntuu myös sopivalta , eli näillä mitoilla molemmat mitat käy.
> 
> Takajarrut oli minulla ainakin ihan toivottomat, ei mitään pitoa ja kauhea ulina. Ei onnistunut soramontuillakaan mäkien alasajo ollenkaan. Otin palat pois ja putsailin jarrukliinerilla, mustaa tatinaa palat tukossa. Muutamaan kertaan putsasin ja ajelin korttelia ympäri jarrua laahaten että kuumeni kunnolla ja nyt tuntuu että pito sieltä löytyy. Olisko onnistuttu ihan öljyyn sotkemaan nuo kasatessa ?
> 
> Tuota nippusidettä en ihan ymmärtänyt ? Varsinainen kiinnike kun on siinä vieressä, muutenkin nippusiteet joilla esim. takajarru oli laitettu oli kyllä asennettu vähän kiireellä, ei kauhean viimeistelty kuva jäänyt tästä kasauksesta.



Samanlainen vaijerin kiinnitys oli vaimon Radonissa, olisiko asentaja keksinyt ns. oikotien "onneen" ;D

----------


## Mika_T

> Kysymys: missä olette Radoneita Tampereen alueella huollattaneet? Katsotaanko postimyyntipyörää kieroon paikoissa, joissa on omaakin fillarimyyntiä?



Sportaksi huolsi mun Raadon viime keväänä (+ keulahuolto) ja toi pyörän vielä sopivasti TdT lähtöön kun oli vähän aikataulupaineita. Suosittelen.

----------


## Makkarainen

> Pituutesi ja jalan sisämittasi vaikuttaa valintaasi, kaikkia kokoja ei taida olla jäljellä kaikista malleista ellet odota ensi vuoden malleja..



Huomasin, että ainakaan omaa kokoa 18" ei ole enää tämän vuoden mallista saatavissa. Olisiko tämän 18 tuumaisen mulle oikeaa kokoa, 20 tuumainen varmasti 178 senttiselle liian suuri. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...591/wg_id-8505



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jumo

2016 Radonit näkyy olevan esitelty. Slide 7.0 näköjään poistunut ja Slide 8.0 on nyt 2016 "hinnat alkaen" malli ja huom. Reverb Stealth ei näköjään enää tule mukaan 8.0 ja hinta edelleen kuitenkin 1999 €. 

18"  2015 Slide 8.0 näyttää nyt pudonneen 1799 €, jos on harkinnassa niin kannattaa äkkiä pukea ostohousut jalkaan...

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...8455/wg_id-153

----------


## orc biker

Team-sarjan kunkku tulee olemaan 7.0. Se ei ole kokenut pahoja huononnuksia: SLX -> Deore -> ei mitään olennaista merkitystä. Etuhaarukka on jopa vaihtunut arvokkaampaan Recon Silveriin. Tosin SRAMin sivuilla ei ole enää mainintaa edes XC32:sta, joten jotain vaihdosta varmaan oli pakkokin jo tehdä siihen. Ehkä sitä noussutta hintaa kompensoivat siten vähän edullisemmilla vaihteiston osilla.

8.0 ei ole enää se superdiili, joka se oli 899 €:lla, mutta sehän olikin jo tarjoushinta. Lähtöhinta oli sama tonnin kuin nyt, mutta osat hurjasti parempia. XT:n vaihtajat yms. eivät peitä sitä, että Reba on saanut tehdä tilaa paljon halvemmalle haarukalle ja vanteetkin ovat edullisemmat. En näe syytä ostaa 8.0:aa vuonna 2016, koska se ei tarjoa mitään olennaista 7.0:n lisäksi, ellei ihminen sitten ehdottomasti vaadi XT-vaihdevipuja, koska sillä voi olla ergonomista merkitystä.

----------


## IncBuff

Jotenkin niin ankeeta bulkkia. Ei mitään kiinnostavaa.

----------


## Jumo

> Jotenkin niin ankeeta bulkkia. Ei mitään kiinnostavaa.



Näihin postimyyntipyöriin voi sielun asentaa itse tallissa, niin minä tein tähän ja Canyoneihini.

----------


## IncBuff

> Näihin postimyyntipyöriin voi sielun asentaa itse tallissa, niin minä tein tähän ja Canyoneihini.



Canyon sentään yrittää ja tuo jotain uuttakin lähes joka vuosi.

----------


## Jumo

> Canyon sentään yrittää ja tuo jotain uuttakin lähes joka vuosi.



... ja niitä kehutaan siellä Canyon ketjuissa. 

Ajoin Nerveä ennen hankintaa, en täysin ihastunut( eikä kokoja enää ollut) joten tällä kertaa ostin Raadon.

----------


## Eeva

> Katsokoot tai ei, eihän sillä ole mitään väliä. Jotkut harvat liikkeet tosin ovat niin hyvin työllistettyjä, että eivät sesonkiaikaan huolla kuin itse myymiään pyöriä. Samat shimanot ja sramit niistä kaikista löytyvät, joten katsoo vain sopivan nohevan huoltoliikkeen ja vie sinne.



Juu, no ei toki ole väliä niin kauan kuin se mahdollinen asenne ei heijastu hintoihin tai palveluun.  :Hymy: 

Coatlille ja Mika T:lle kiitokset konkreettisista suositteluista! Ja aerosolillekin kommentista.





> Tuota nippusidettä en ihan ymmärtänyt ? Varsinainen kiinnike kun on siinä vieressä --



Täälläkin oli joku vastaava viritys, laitettiin itse menemään varsinaisen kiinnikkeen kautta. Ehkä sen kiinnikkeen näpertelyn on laskettu vievän liikaa aikaa kootessa.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kimmerialainen

Noista uusista kattonut nyt:

ZR race 29 8.0
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...463631/wg_id-2

ZR race 29 7.0
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...463611/wg_id-2

Minkälaisia ajatuksia herättää kokeneemmissa polkijoissa? Hinta alkaa olemaan race 8.0ssa jo aikamoinen

----------


## orc biker

> Minkälaisia ajatuksia herättää kokeneemmissa polkijoissa? Hinta alkaa olemaan race 8.0ssa jo aikamoinen



Arvokkaita pyöriä. Alkavat jo olla siinä hinnoissa, että tekisi mieli katsella jo hiilikuitua samaan vahinkoon: Grand Canyon CF 5.9 1399 €. En näe noissa Radoneissa vertailussa mitään järkeä.

----------


## alteregoni

> Jotenkin niin ankeeta bulkkia. Ei mitään kiinnostavaa.







> Näihin postimyyntipyöriin voi sielun asentaa itse tallissa, niin minä tein tähän ja Canyoneihini.







> Canyon sentään yrittää ja tuo jotain uuttakin lähes joka vuosi.




Nämä kaikki totta, ainakin mun mielestä. Ja mainittakoon että Radon myös itsellä alla. Ja hyväksi kokenut. Muuutta, tuossa väijyin noita uutuus Slide 150 malleja, niin pisti pahasti silmämunaani, että chainstay on joko lähes tai melkein samoista osista tehty kuin omassani. Ja mun malli wanhaa vm. -12. Ja runkohan tuossa munkin mallissa on vuodelta se ja kivi.

Ja kyllä Radonkin yrittää jotain "uutta" geometria juttua . Että eipäs huudella siä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jumo

> Arvokkaita pyöriä. Alkavat jo olla siinä hinnoissa, että tekisi mieli katsella jo hiilikuitua samaan vahinkoon: Grand Canyon CF 5.9 1399 €. En näe noissa Radoneissa vertailussa mitään järkeä.



Radon haluaa varmistaa että ensi syksynä 2016-malleja riittää halukkaille alennusmyynneissä  :Vink:

----------


## Mendota

> Samanlainen vaijerin kiinnitys oli vaimon Radonissa, olisiko asentaja keksinyt ns. oikotien "onneen" ;D



Samanlainen nippuside oli itselläni zr teamin haarukanputkessa  :Leveä hymy:  enkä edes tajunnut ennen näitä postauksia että siinähän on oikeakin kiinnike.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Noista uusista kattonut nyt:
> 
> ZR race 29 8.0
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...463631/wg_id-2
> 
> ZR race 29 7.0
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...463611/wg_id-2
> 
> Minkälaisia ajatuksia herättää kokeneemmissa polkijoissa? Hinta alkaa olemaan race 8.0ssa jo aikamoinen



Güntteri on seonnut. Komppaan palstaveljiä ja totean, että noilla hinnoilla ei pärjätä kisassa Canyonia vastaan. Alennusmyynnissä tavataan.

----------


## IncBuff

No eihän Canyon ole julkistanut edes 2016 mallistoaan noita vastaavilta osin niin miten tuon jo nyt voi sanoa? Halvin 2016 kuitu-Grand Canyon näyttää olevan 1999€.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> No eihän Canyon ole julkistanut edes 2016 mallistoaan noita vastaavilta osin niin miten tuon jo nyt voi sanoa? Halvin 2016 kuitu-Grand Canyon näyttää olevan 1999€.



Jaa-a... Tämä malli on edelleen myynnissä ja varastoa on runsaasti: 

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-can...on-cf-5-9.html

Jos tuo jää sortimentista pois ensi vuonna, sitten tarttee syödä sanansa. Halpaa Cuitua halajavien kannattaa siinä tapauksessa laukata kauppaan parasta mahdollista vauhtia.

----------


## IncBuff

Niin on, mutta kuinka kauan. Vielä sitä on varastossa..

----------


## orc biker

Niin, saa nähdä, onko kyseessä noin raju yleinen hintojen muutos, vai kenties Radonin ongelma (onko liiketiloja laajennettu reilusti tai muuta rahaa nielevää?) tai jos kokevat, että on vara rahastaa. Tai ehkä kaikkia noita vähän. Kun katselin läpi nuo edulliset jäykkäperät, niin oikeastaan vain Team 7.0 ja Lady 27,5 6.0 ovat vielä oikein hyviä diilejä. Etenkin tuo Lady. Recon Silver ja asialliset osat 699 €. Rebasta ei tonniin enää tarvitse haaveilla. Toivotaan, että Cube ja Canyon vielä jaksavat pitää tonnin saksalaisten lippua korkealla.

----------


## orc biker

Onhan Canyonin sivuilla jo joitain 2016-malleja. Oli jo parisen päivää sitten. Ja täytyy sanoa, että Radon on lyöty näissä suosituissa jäykkäperissä tonnin ja alle tonnin luokissa. Väreissäkin löytyy ärtsyä sähkönsinistä yms. Itsehän en pidä mustista pyöristä yhtään, koska ne näyttävät minusta kaikki ihan samoilta ja tylsiltä. Makuasioita, mutta tosiaan budjettitietoisten ostajien valinta epäilemättä ensi vuonna ohjautuu yhä useammin Canyoniin.

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mtb/gra...on-al-6-9.html
https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mtb/gra...on-al-4-9.html

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Onhan Canyonin sivuilla jo joitain 2016-malleja. Oli jo parisen päivää sitten. Ja täytyy sanoa, että Radon on lyöty näissä suosituissa jäykkäperissä tonnin ja alle tonnin luokissa.



On näemmä Canyonikin joutunut vähän huonontamaan speksejä maastureissansa ja siltikin on tullut korotuksia hintoihinkin. Edelleen kuitenkin saa Reba-keulaisen jäykkäperän tonnilla. Olisko haarukoiden ja iskareiden hintoihin tullut roima korotus?

----------


## tiaalto

Komponentit hinnoitellaan dollareissa ja euron kurssi ei ole enää lähelläkään sitä missä se pitkään seilasi. Jenkkifoorumeilla porukka tilaa kiimassa osia saksalaisista verkkokaupoista.

----------


## deee

> Ajoin Nerveä ennen hankintaa, en täysin ihastunut( eikä kokoja enää ollut) joten tällä kertaa ostin Raadon.



Eikös tuo Radon minkä ostit vastaa Cayonin Spectralia.

----------


## Jumo

Juu, hiukan erilainen pyörähän tuo on Nerveen verrattuna. Isona, huvikseen pyöräilevänä nöösinä( en siis kilpaile kuin itseäni vastaan) halusin kokeilla nyt tämmöistä, jospa viikonloppuna Ylläksen maisemissa pääsisi perille mitä tuli hankittua. 

Siis ajoin tuolla M kokoisella Nervellä abt. 5 lenkkiä. Eka lenkin jälkeen oli pettynyt fiilis: "jos täpärillä ajo on tämmöistä niin en halua täpäriä" ( Huom. tämä oli ihka eka kerta ikinä täpärin selässä, EVO). Pari lenkkiä myöhemmin, pyörää säädeltyäni ja pidemmän stemmin vaihdettua alkoi ilo löytyä mutta silti M koko tuntui ahtaalta ja kiikkerältä. ( en tiedä onko kiikkerä oikea termi mutta jotenkin tuntui että tää vaatii 100% keskittymistä että pysytään kumipuoli alaspäin, todennäköisesti taidon ja tottumisen puutetta)

Homma ratkesi kun L kokoja ei ollut ja tuo Slide 7.0 tuli alennuksiin. Sokkona, pelkästään geometrioita vertailtuani eri ajamieni pyörien välillä tuon tilasin.

----------


## deee

Ite oon 179/84 ja M kokoista Nerve 29 olen mietiskellyt tässä tämän vuoden ajan. Ei vaan ole päässyt koeajamaan niin ei ole viitsinyt tilata koska lyhyt reach mietityttää. Koeajoin Trekin Fuel EX 18.5 ja 19.5 koossa ja niissä reach oli 432mm sekä 447mm ja kummatkin tuntui hyvältä pituuden puolesta. Mietityttää että tuosta kun lätkäistään reilu pari senttiä pois niin voi alkaa tuntumaan jo ahtaalta. Stemmiäkään kun en halua maastopyörässä pidentää. Canyonilla vaan hinta puoltaa Trekiä vs ja ulkonäkö Radonia vs.

Vähän oli jo ot:tä.

----------


## orc biker

> Komponentit hinnoitellaan dollareissa ja euron kurssi ei ole enää lähelläkään sitä missä se pitkään seilasi. Jenkkifoorumeilla porukka tilaa kiimassa osia saksalaisista verkkokaupoista.



Euron kurssi vaikuttaa, mutta näyttää, että Radoniin se vaikuttaa keskeisiä kilpailijoita enemmän. Voihan olla, että hinnat laskevat, jos myynti ei vedä.

----------


## Ande749

Tänään painoin tilausnappia 29" Skeen 9:stä. Kuten aiemminkin tilaamani pyörät, koko perustuu vahvaan arvaukseen, tosin yleensä voin tilata suurimman runkokoon, joten tuskin pahasti vikaan menee.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Güntteri on seonnut. Komppaan palstaveljiä ja totean, että noilla hinnoilla ei pärjätä kisassa Canyonia vastaan. Alennusmyynnissä tavataan.



On kyllä hinnat noussu radonilla todella räikeesti. Tän vuoden Black Sin kuitua irtoo aleen 1800e ja siinä kuitenkin RS SID ja XT herkut. http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7928/wg_id-117

2016 halvin malli onkin sitten jo kaksi ja puoli tonttua... http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...29-8.0-463674/ ja kaikki värit on ihan pyllystä  :Irvistys:  ( tiedän tämän olevan täysin makukysymys) , mutta oksennetun porkkanalaatikon oranssi ei nyt oikein sytytä.

----------


## orc biker

> On kyllä hinnat noussu radonilla todella räikeesti.



Onko joku tietoinen, ovatko laajentaneet liikettä tai onko jotain muita suuria investointeja tapahtunut? Vai onko myyntimenestys noussut nuppiin? Luulevatko nyt olevansa jokin huippubrändi, että on vara pyytää ekstraa ihan vain siitä, että siinä lukee Radon? Vai haluavatko yrittää muuttua sellaiseksi? Osa hinnankorotuksista on niin järjettömiä, että jostain muustakin on kyse kuin kustannusten noususta.

----------


## stumpe

> Onko joku tietoinen, ovatko laajentaneet liikettä tai onko jotain muita suuria investointeja tapahtunut? Vai onko myyntimenestys noussut nuppiin? Luulevatko nyt olevansa jokin huippubrändi, että on vara pyytää ekstraa ihan vain siitä, että siinä lukee Radon? Vai haluavatko yrittää muuttua sellaiseksi? Osa hinnankorotuksista on niin järjettömiä, että jostain muustakin on kyse kuin kustannusten noususta.



Ei kyllä koske kaikkia malleja. Esim. slide 130 29er 8.0 paremmat rokkarin iskarit, okei jarrut xt-->deoreen, mun mielestä niissä ei isoa eroa ole. 9.0 pikeä ja dteen spline kiekkoja 2,5tonttua, 10.0 foxin 34 ja iskari kashimoilla ja hyvillä kiekoilla, hintaa se 3t.. eli hyvää settiä hintaisekseen.

----------


## orc biker

> Ei kyllä koske kaikkia malleja.



Ei koske. Mutta jotain on meneillään. Voihan olla, että kokeilevat joillain malleilla tikulla jäätä. Tuo tonnin sarjan liian suuri huonontaminen, syystä tai toisesta, varmaankin satuttaa myyntiä aika paljon. Joissain malleissa taas on selvästi yritetty pitää hinta samana muuttamalla mahdollisimman vähän. Esim. juurikin, että laitetaan Deorea SLX:n kampien sijaan ja jarruja pykälää halvemmaksi jne. Ihan ymmärrettäviä ja onnistuneita muutoksia, ja jos kerran niin onnistuu tehdä joidenkin mallien kohdalla, niin miksi joissain on tapahtunut ihan muuta?

----------


## Jumo

> Ei kyllä koske kaikkia malleja. Esim. slide 130 29er 8.0 paremmat rokkarin iskarit, okei jarrut xt-->deoreen, mun mielestä niissä ei isoa eroa ole. 9.0 pikeä ja dteen spline kiekkoja 2,5tonttua, 10.0 foxin 34 ja iskari kashimoilla ja hyvillä kiekoilla, hintaa se 3t.. eli hyvää settiä hintaisekseen.



Lähtihän Slide 8.0 sta Reverb Stealthkin pois...

----------


## Luimis

Jep, viime keväänä eurolla sai 1.37 taalaa, nyt 1.12. Pahimmillaan kävi 1.05. Varmaan aiheuttaa hiukka painetta eurohintoihin

----------


## IncBuff

> Euron kurssi vaikuttaa, mutta näyttää, että Radoniin se vaikuttaa keskeisiä kilpailijoita enemmän. Voihan olla, että hinnat laskevat, jos myynti ei vedä.



Ehkäpä Radonilla on ollut hinnat niin tiukalle vedettynä, että pakko ollut nostaa reilusti taalan vahvistuessa euroa vastaan. Muut ovat sitten ehkä tinkineet pikkasen katteestaan ja eivät ole siirtäneet koko nousua suoraan asiakkaalle. Mene ja tiedä, mutta onhan Radon ollutkin reilusti halvempi kuin muut.

----------


## Puzzle

Tuhkakuppi ollut jo pitkään racessa täynnä, ja ajattelinkin päivittää nyt syksyllä uudenpaan. Kauhistuneena katselin hintoja ja värejä, ja vielä kerran värejä ja hintoja.. klikkasin nykyiseen vain uudet gummit ja lezynen super drive xl lampun. 


ZR Race hybrid oli ainoa mitä teki mieli kokeilla, mutta näillä mennään.

----------


## TeemuTii

Onkohan täällä kellään kokemusta "isojen" renkaiden istutuksesta raatoon.? Olisi tarkoituksena kokeilla pistää niin suurta rengasta, kuin löytyy/mahtuu.
Pikaisella selauksella http://www.bikeshop.fi/57_622_WTB_We...427/&listpos=6 nämä olis muhkuinta, mitä perus nettikaupalla on tarjota.

Kysymys nyt sitten onkin, että mahtuukohan esim. nuo linkkaamani renkaat rullailemaan? Pyöränä 2014 Radon slide 29 8.0 SE

----------


## stumpe

Mulla mahtui 2'4 leveet chunky monkeyt kyseiseen pyörään ja se oli levee nakki eikä muistaakseni tehny ees tiukkaa.

----------


## TeemuTii

> Mulla mahtui 2'4 leveet chunky monkeyt kyseiseen pyörään ja se oli levee nakki eikä muistaakseni tehny ees tiukkaa.



Oulsprait. Tattis tästä.

----------


## Ande749

> Tänään painoin tilausnappia 29" Skeen 9:stä. Kuten aiemminkin tilaamani pyörät, koko perustuu vahvaan arvaukseen, tosin yleensä voin tilata suurimman runkokoon, joten tuskin pahasti vikaan menee.



Viikossa kotiin. Ei ole ennen nykyaikaisella jousitetulla pyörällä tullut ajettuakaan, mitä nyt aivan pieni pyörähdys Tahkolla parilla esittelypyörällä, mistä pyöräkuume tarttuikin... Takana lyhyehkö lenkki rengas- ja iskarien paineiden testaamiseksi, tuntuu varsin soivalta peliltä. Aika paljon eri tavalla sitä on ajettava paksupyörään verrattuna. En usko, että kumpikaan jää talliin pölyä keräämään, maantiepyörä sen sijaan on kohta tämän kauden kilometrinsä niellyt. Vähän äkisti XT-jarrut, tuli miltei etuvalot tarkastettua eräässä alamäessä pelkällä etusormen puristuksella...

----------


## funky_albert

Tulipa sitten tilattua ensimmäinen Radon-pyörä (Black Sin 8.0, 29"), jonka ripeä toimitus yllätti kyllä erittäin positiivisesti; about viikkohan siinä vierähti! Kokoamisen ja ensiajon myötä heräsi tosin kysymys, sillä kammesta kuuluu outo säännöllinen naksuna, kun polkee taaksepäin. Olen itse tottunut suht' hiljaisiin pyöriin, joten lentääkö mielikuvitukseni kotkan tavoin korkeuksissa, vai onko tämä vain ominaisuus Radon-pyörissä?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Katselen tässä itselleni ensimmäistä maastopyörää. Olen ostamassa vasta keväällä, mutta koitan jo selvitellä kuinka paljon hommaan kannattaisi sijoittaa rahaa.

Maastopyöräilyä en ole harrastanut, mutta bmx-taustaa löytyy monta vuotta. Vähän siitä johtuen ajattelin 27,5" rengaskokoa (ketterämpi), ja noin tonnin budjetti rajoittaa valikoiman jäykkäperäisiin pyöriin. Eniten kiinnostaa ajaa metsässä helpohkoja polkuja, ei niinkään alamäkeä.

Näillä kriteereillä olen katsonut tätä pyörää: http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes-2...r-team-275-70/

Speksit näyttäisivät olevan kunnossa: ilmakeula kapenevalla kaulaputkella, Deore/XT vaihteisto ja hydrauliset levyjarrut. Tuntuu, että 200 € lisäpanostus tuohon huippumalliin ei toisi ihan hirveästi lisää. Vähän parempi vaihteisto ja vähän parempi keula, puoli kiloa vähemmän painoa, mutta 25% lisää hintaa.

Olisiko tuo ZR Team 7.0 hyvä vehje maastopyöräharrastuksen alkuun?

----------


## Jumikko

Toivottavasti on. Pistin itse juuri tilaukseen 2015 7.0 Teamin ja nyt odotellaan saapumista. Samoin järkeilin että noilla spekseillä varmasti kelpo pyörä harrastuksen aloittamiseen.

----------


## Jumikko

Tänään hain oman 27,5" Radonin postista.  2015 vuoden 7.0 Team, 699€ alennuksessa http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...380/wg_id-6198. Tämä on mun ensimmäinen maastopyörä joten en osaa verrata mihinkään. Pyörä tuntuu laadukkaalta ja noi muutamat kilometrit mitä ehdin tänään ajaa oli hauskat. Metsään viikonloppuna. Sellanen erikoisuus tai yllätys pyörässä on että runko näyttää 2016 vuoden rungolta, vuoden 2015 teippauksilla ja maalauksilla. Samoin kaikki muut osat vaikuttaa olevan samoja 2015 mallin kanssa. Ainoastaan geometria on uudemman malliston mukainen. Outoa mutta ei haittaa mua. Kumpikin miellyttää silmää. 
Tykkään isosti tästä pyörästä.

----------


## John S John

> Tulipa sitten tilattua ensimmäinen Radon-pyörä (Black Sin 8.0, 29"), jonka ripeä toimitus yllätti kyllä erittäin positiivisesti; about viikkohan siinä vierähti! Kokoamisen ja ensiajon myötä heräsi tosin kysymys, sillä kammesta kuuluu outo säännöllinen naksuna, kun polkee taaksepäin. Olen itse tottunut suht' hiljaisiin pyöriin, joten lentääkö mielikuvitukseni kotkan tavoin korkeuksissa, vai onko tämä vain ominaisuus Radon-pyörissä?



Maantiepyörässä tuollainen naksuna lähti polkimien keskiön rasvaamisella

----------


## Jusuli

Parin viikon testailujen jälkeen Radoni tuntuu oikein hyvältä, mutta vaijerit oli vedelty vähän oudosti, mm. takavaihtaja meni oikealta runkoon ja etuvaihtaja vasemmalta. En nyt ala tuon takia sitä takasi lähettämään, mutta kysyin nyt kuitenkin valokuvan kanssa että minäkö ne omilla rahoillani vaihdan niin kuin niiden kuuluukin olla? Vastaus oli samaa tyyliä kuin vaijeritkin, thats true ja melankolinen lol.

Että jos ajattelit nauttia uuden racen hyvin toimivista vaihteista, niin kannattaa olla näppärä käsistään tai lisätä tuo pikkuhomma budjettiin.

----------


## MK16

Moi
Emännälle pitäisi tuota Radonin naisten jäykkäperää tilailla http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes-2...r-lady-275-60/

Mietityttää vaan tuo koko. Onko se 17" vai 19". Pituutta löytyy 174 ja inseam 84.
Ne jotka osaa tuota geometriataulukkoa hiukan lukea niin ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan. Kiitoksia..

----------


## Saegi

Moro,

nyt isketty silmä Radon Slide 150 8.0 HD laitteeseen. Palikat ihan kohillaan hintaansa nähden. Tällä hetkellä olis vielä pienellä alennuksella jonkun aikaa BD:stä saatavilla. Onko mitä kokemuksia näistä vanhemmista Slide-malleista? Runkona tulis oleen 22", pituutta kuskilta löytyy sen pari metriä.

----------


## hana79

Mulla on Slide 130 29" ja runkona myös 22". Hyvin on toiminut ei ongelmia. Stemmin vaihdoin just 120mm -->100mm, tuntuu paremmalle heti.
Tanko on myös vaihtunut Renthalliin olikohan se 20-30mm nostolla. Hypitty on myös hiukan. Suosittelen.

----------


## valentin

Itsellä oli kanssa maasturissa naksuntaa. Rasvasin polkimet ja keskiön ja naksunta hävisi.

----------


## Saegi

Nyt Slide 150 kotiutu. Iltapäivästä sitten kasaus ja testilenkkiä. Kaikin puolin hyvin meni toimitus pyörän osalta ja toimitus otti tasan viikon. Ei tässä vaiheessa ainakaan valittamista.

----------


## Tinke

> Itsellä oli kanssa maasturissa naksuntaa. Rasvasin polkimet ja keskiön ja naksunta hävisi.



Itse huomasin kanssa juuri omassa ZR 7.0:ssa samantyylistä voimistunutta naksunaa ensihuollosta tullessa, takana +500km. En ihan osaa sanoa tarkkaan mistä se kuuluu, mutta sanoisin että vaihteistosta, ehkä takapakasta, mutta vain keskirattailla ajettaessa ja polkiessa eteenpäin. Sellainen suht tasainen rutina. Vähän ihmettelen, että nimenomaan huollon jälkeen kuuluu vahvemmin. Aiemminkin saattoi joskus jotain vastaavaa olla, mutta ei yhtä voimakkaana.

----------


## hana79

Kävi näin että Raadosta porsi vapaaratas. Napa viottui myös eli koko kiekko menee vaihtoon. Sunringlen tuote kesti pari vuotta ilman huoltoja... Olisko huolto pidentänyt kestoa?
Nyt voitte suositella uutta kiekkoa raskaaseen ajoon, hinta max n.250e. (kuski 95kg) Mielellään 6 pulttinen levyn kiinnitys. 29".
*edit*: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...ge=1;orderby=2 oliskos tuo hyvä?

----------


## stumpe

Multa meni samasta pyörästä navan akseli katki, takuuseen korjattiin. Tyyppivika noissa. Koita saada vielä takuuseen?

Ite tilasin juurikin 250e actionsports.de sivuilta flow ex kehällä, dt350 navalla kiekon. Ja oli tukeva.

----------


## hana79

No nyt mie tilasin ton Dt swissin kiekon. Toivottavasti kestää, pitää huoltaa nyt ainakin kerran vuodessa. Takuu juttuun en usko tapauksessani, ei jaksa valittaa.

----------


## Makkarainen

Tänään menee tilaukseen Radon ZR Race 27,5 8.0 vm.2015 tilalle(varastettiin). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Odottakaa

Joku on varmasti litkuttanut tuollaiset Sliden mukana tulevat Mavic crossroc:t? Löysin Mavic:n katalogista, että crossroc:t olisivat UST tubeless ja UST tubeless ready, mun vanteissa ei ainakaan ole mitään UST tarroja erikseen mutta ilmeisesti crossroc:sta ei ole ollut mitään muita variaatioita?

Riittääkö, että ostan vain tuollaiset Stanin tubeless venttiilit ja litkun vai tarviiko ostaa tuollainen Mavicin rim tape (esim: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/m...e-21c-404608)? Vai ostanko suosiolla tuollaisen Stanin kitin jossa tulee mukana tuo rim strip jossa venttiili kiinni (http://www.notubes.com/Cross-Country...ip-P107.aspx)?

----------


## K0NE

Iltaa arvon kokeneemmat fillaristit.

Olisiko ZR Team 29 6.0 sopiva pyörä soratiepainoitteiseen seka-ajoon sekä helpoille poluille max. 800€ opiskelijabudjetilla
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...3436/wg_id-117

Kuuluuko tuohon valmiina kaikki tarvittava kuten polkimet ja ovatko tavalliset vai lukkopolkimet?
SPD-polkimet olisi napata vanhastakin pyörästä.

Miten mahdolliset takuuhuollot hoituu Saksalaisen verkkokaupan kanssa?

Vaihtoehtona tuolle läheinen liike myy esim. Insera Kaos 29
http://suomenpolkupyoratukku.fi/pyor...a-oranssi.html

Ehdottakaa toki myös sopivampiakin pyöriä  :Hymy:

----------


## orc biker

> Iltaa arvon kokeneemmat fillaristit.
> 
> Olisiko ZR Team 29 6.0 sopiva pyörä soratiepainoitteiseen seka-ajoon sekä helpoille poluille max. 800€ opiskelijabudjetilla
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...3436/wg_id-117



On.





> Kuuluuko tuohon valmiina kaikki tarvittava kuten polkimet ja ovatko tavalliset vai lukkopolkimet?
> SPD-polkimet olisi napata vanhastakin pyörästä.



Ei kuulu polkimia, mutta muuten pitäisi olla ihan ajettava.





> Miten mahdolliset takuuhuollot hoituu Saksalaisen verkkokaupan kanssa?



Sähköpostia sinne ja sitten ankaraa tuumimista, että miten hoidetaan. Riippuu liikkeessä, miten mallikkaasti hoitavat. Jotkut saattavat korvata paikallisella korjaamolla käyttämisen ja jotkut haluavat viallisen osan sinne takaisin. On suuri etu, jos ei mene sormi suuhun mahdollisten pikku ongelmien edessä, että osaa hoitaa itse jotain osien irrottamista ja kiinnittämistä.





> Ehdottakaa toki myös sopivampiakin pyöriä



Eipä niitä tuossa hintaluokassa taida juuri olla.

----------


## latte

Terve!

Minkälainen Radon R1 on ajettavuudeltaan? Onko kovin agressiivinen? Ensimmäistä maatiepyörää etsimässä.

----------


## mey

> Team-sarjan kunkku tulee olemaan 7.0. Se ei ole kokenut pahoja huononnuksia: SLX -> Deore -> ei mitään olennaista merkitystä. Etuhaarukka on jopa vaihtunut arvokkaampaan Recon Silveriin. Tosin SRAMin sivuilla ei ole enää mainintaa edes XC32:sta, joten jotain vaihdosta varmaan oli pakkokin jo tehdä siihen.



Mikä etuhaarukka siinä mahtoi aikaisemmin olla? Mä ihan muistelisin, että Rock Shox Recon Gold, TK, Air ja eikös toi Gold ole parempi?

Edit: niin, noita 27,5" malleja siis katselen.

----------


## orc biker

> Mikä etuhaarukka siinä mahtoi aikaisemmin olla? Mä ihan muistelisin, että Rock Shox Recon Gold, TK, Air ja eikös toi Gold ole parempi?



XC32 SA. Tosin pyörä hintahan oli ennen yli satasen halvempi eli tuokin sarja on ottanut takapakkia kustannusten ja dollarin kurssin muutosten takia sekä vieläpä, kun b-d:n myynti Suomeen on ylittänyt sen rajan, että joutuvat tilittämään Suomen alvin.

----------


## TUbbU

> Mikä etuhaarukka siinä mahtoi aikaisemmin olla? Mä ihan muistelisin, että Rock Shox Recon Gold, TK, Air ja eikös toi Gold ole parempi?
> 
> Edit: niin, noita 27,5" malleja siis katselen.



Rock Shox Recon Gold, TK, Air näyttää viime vuoden esitteessä lukevan.

----------


## orc biker

> Rock Shox Recon Gold, TK, Air näyttää viime vuoden esitteessä lukevan.



Ei varmaan lue 29 7.0 mallissa, josta minä puhuin.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...-29-7.0-237601

Tai tuosta sivu 11: http://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmin/2015/Docs/Radon_Specs_2015.pdf

----------


## TUbbU

> Ei varmaan lue 29 7.0 mallissa, josta minä puhuin.



Mutta tais olla kyse 27,5:sta

----------


## orc biker

> Mutta tais olla kyse 27,5:sta



Mutta minä tiedän, mistä pyörästä puhuin, ja minun kommenttiinihan tuo oli kommentti. En kirjoittanut sitä 29:ä sinne aikoinaan erikseen, koska ajattelin, että se kävi jo asiayhteydestä selville. Ehkä se ei kuitenkaan käynyt. Joka tapauksessa tuosta 29-mallista puhuin. 2015 oli pyörän ostajalle toistaiseksi paras vuosi, kun sen jälkeen hinnat ovat pompsahtaneet ylös.

----------


## d33b0

> Terve!
> 
> Minkälainen Radon R1 on ajettavuudeltaan? Onko kovin agressiivinen? Ensimmäistä maatiepyörää etsimässä.



Itselläni on Radon Ignite ja ainakaan se ei ole liian agressiiviselta tuntunut. Kyseessä on myös itselle ensimmäinen maantiepyörä. Ignite on nyt mukavassa alennuksessa Bike-Discountissa:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...ultegra-465323

----------


## jone1

Vaikuttaa aika halvalta toi hinta . Ultegraa alle 1200 ekuu.

----------


## jone1

Vaikuttaa aika halvalta toi hinta . Ultegraa alle 1200 ekuu.
Edit. Eikä ees oo kovin painavakaan tohon hintaan 7,85kg.

----------


## d33b0

> Vaikuttaa aika halvalta toi hinta . Ultegraa alle 1200 ekuu.
> Edit. Eikä ees oo kovin painavakaan tohon hintaan 7,85kg.



Niinpä! Oon kyllä ollut tosi tyytyväinen tohon pyörään.  :Hymy:

----------


## latte

> Itselläni on Radon Ignite ja ainakaan se ei ole liian agressiiviselta tuntunut. Kyseessä on myös itselle ensimmäinen maantiepyörä. Ignite on nyt mukavassa alennuksessa Bike-Discountissa:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...ultegra-465323



Kiitos vastauksesta! Etsin juuri pyörää lenkeille ja pitkään ajoon, ilman mitään kokemusta varsinaisista maantiepyöristä. Mitä varsinaista eroa Ignitellä ja R1:llä on, paitsi 105/ultegran osat?

----------


## petteri72

> Mitä varsinaista eroa Ignitellä ja R1:llä on, paitsi 105/ultegran osat?



Jos väriä ei huomioida, käytännössä muuta eroa ei ole kuin osasarja.

----------


## d33b0

> Kiitos vastauksesta! Etsin juuri pyörää lenkeille ja pitkään ajoon, ilman mitään kokemusta varsinaisista maantiepyöristä. Mitä varsinaista eroa Ignitellä ja R1:llä on, paitsi 105/ultegran osat?



Ignite on kevyempi, geometriataulukon perusteella myös rungon geometrioissa on jonkun verran eroa ja Ignitessä on Schwalbe One-renkaat Duranoiden sijaan. Vaikea sanoa, että onko pyörissä käytännön ajossa suuriakaan eroja. Schwalbe One:t vaikuttaa rullaavan tosi kevyesti ainakin verrattuna 28 mm Duranoihin.

----------


## Krabba

Tämä lähti tilaukseen tänään http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...367/wg_id-6198

----------


## Saegi

Nonni, ajossa ollut puoltoista kuukautta Radonin Slide 150 ja lenkin jälkeen linkusta löyty murtuma. Murtuma löyty linkussa olevan "kolmion" muotoisesta osasta. Täytyy laittaa reklamaatiota Bike Discountin suuntaan asiasta ja katsotaan mitä vastaavat. Asiassa ei kyllä pitäisi olla epäselvyyttä mutta odotellaan nyt vastausta saksanmaalta. Vielä kuva kohteesta.

----------


## Arskav

[QUOTE=Saegi;2534847]Nonni, ajossa ollut puoltoista kuukautta Radonin Slide 150 ja lenkin jälkeen linkusta löyty murtuma. Murtuma löyty linkussa olevan "kolmion" muotoisesta osasta. Täytyy laittaa reklamaatiota Bike Discountin suuntaan asiasta ja katsotaan mitä vastaavat. Asiassa ei kyllä pitäisi olla epäselvyyttä mutta odotellaan nyt vastausta saksanmaalta. Vielä kuva kohteesta.

Alu vai hiilari runko?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Saegi

> Alu vai hiilari runko?



Alu

----------


## znood

Itsellä murtui 2013 radonin 150 slidestä seatstay siitä keskiön takaa.
Kesti 1,5viikkoa ja uusi seat stay oli toimitettu ovelle bike-discountista.
Sielä palvelu pelaa.
-Aleksi






> Nonni, ajossa ollut puoltoista kuukautta Radonin Slide 150 ja lenkin jälkeen linkusta löyty murtuma. Murtuma löyty linkussa olevan "kolmion" muotoisesta osasta. Täytyy laittaa reklamaatiota Bike Discountin suuntaan asiasta ja katsotaan mitä vastaavat. Asiassa ei kyllä pitäisi olla epäselvyyttä mutta odotellaan nyt vastausta saksanmaalta. Vielä kuva kohteesta.

----------


## siuxor

Terve!

Tässä ollaan nyt ensimmäistä maastopyörää hankkimassa ja tällä hetkellä harkinnassa on joko ZR Team 29 7.0 tai ZR Team 29 8.0. Pyörä tulisi arkiajoon kaupungissa sekä pururadoille ja helppoon maastoon taitojen karttuessa. Ei siis mitään raakoja alamäkiajoja. Kysymyksenä, että kuinka kannattavaa on maksaa 8.0 mallista 200€ enemmän, kun 7.0 mallista? Tuolla erotuksella saisi toisaalta ostettua pyöräilyvarusteita, joita ei vielä löydy, kun pyöräilyharrastusta olen vasta aloittamassa.

Toinen kysymys koskee runkokokoa. Pituutta löytyy 190cm ja jalan sisämitta 92. Useimmat laskurit antavat kooksi 21", mutta runkoja on vain 20" tai 22". Kannataisko mun valita isompi vai pienempi runko? 

Vaihtoehdoksi katsellut Grand Canyon AL 5.9 ja AL SL 6.9, mutta niissä saatavuudet vasta kesä-heinäkuulla ja sinne asti ei viitsi odotella.

----------


## h2nkki

Moro. Ostin käytettynä radonin slide 7.0 am140 2011 rungon ja kasasin kevyehköön polku kulijailuun. Pari lenkkiä kerkesin ajella tyytyväisenä ja sit pyörää pestessä huomasin et takarunko heti alalinkun vierestä rattaan takaa halki. Käytin aluhitsarilla ja tuli kuntoon. Nyt kävin ajaa parinkympin lenkin nii sauman vierestä uudestaan halki. Mittasin vanteen kiinnitys kohdasta leveyden, 140mm ja kaiketi tää on tarkotettu 135mm navalle? Voiko tuo riittää syyksi että haarukka on vähä jännityksellä ku pikalinkku kiristetään? Vanne american classicin ns adapteri navalla nii sorvautan 5mm leveämmän holkin napaan ja runko käy uudestaan hitsarilla, jos pystyy järkevästi niin vahvistaa murtumakohdan. Kokeilen vielä kerran jos kestäis. Saakohan noita rungon osia jostai erikseen vai onko vain uuden rungon ehtiminen jos vielä halkeaa?

Kiitos.

-Olli

----------


## orc biker

Yleensä runko taipuu pikalinkkuja kiristäessä vähän, joten en usko, että tuo on ongelman syy. Sanoisin, että sen kuuluukin olla jännityksessä.

----------


## alteregoni

Niin tarkoitat chainstaytä? Onko pyörässä pikalinkullinen vai läpi akseli dropoutit? Siitä selviää oikean takanavan leveys. Jos läpiakseli niin leveys arvatenkin 142 mm. Voithan kysyä bike-discountilta onko vielä saatavilla varaosina uutta chainstayta.

----------


## h2nkki

Joo chainstayssä se halkeama. 9mm pikalinkku, eli ei varmaa voi olla ku 135mm?  Pitää laittaa kyselyä jos sattus löytyyn. On kyl nii mukavan tuntonen runko ettei millää viittis luopua.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kumpaa kokoa 16"/18" raati suosittelisi mitoilla 174/82? kyseessä Radon Slide 150 27,5 8

Kalkulaattori antaa 18" mutta samalla sivulla oleva taulukko 16-17? Luin myös jostain arvostelusta että olisi ko. pyörässä lyhyt ohjaamo.

----------


## alteregoni

18" Ehdottomasti. No, on se varmaan lyhyempi kuin joissain muissa, mutta ei tuo nyt mikään tynkä ole. Kyse on kuitenkin pyörän sopivuudessa JUURI SINULLE, ei jollekin toiselle. Ei se pyörästä huonoa tee jos ei ole "long, low and slack". Tässä pyörän suunnittelijan näkökulmaa geometrioista, mielestäni asiaa. Tosin tietysti tämä on hänen näkemyksensä. Markkinointi koneistohan myy meille mitä NE haluavat. Tämä ehkä kyynisesti sanottu, mutta varmasti on myös pyöräteollisuudessa hakua kehittää lajia ja pyöriä vilpittömästi. Koita tässä nyt sitten pieni ihminen yrittää päättää mikä on itselle parasta!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## znood

> Moro. Ostin käytettynä radonin slide 7.0 am140 2011 rungon ja kasasin kevyehköön polku kulijailuun. Pari lenkkiä kerkesin ajella tyytyväisenä ja sit pyörää pestessä huomasin et takarunko heti alalinkun vierestä rattaan takaa halki. Käytin aluhitsarilla ja tuli kuntoon. Nyt kävin ajaa parinkympin lenkin nii sauman vierestä uudestaan halki. Mittasin vanteen kiinnitys kohdasta leveyden, 140mm ja kaiketi tää on tarkotettu 135mm navalle? Voiko tuo riittää syyksi että haarukka on vähä jännityksellä ku pikalinkku kiristetään? Vanne american classicin ns adapteri navalla nii sorvautan 5mm leveämmän holkin napaan ja runko käy uudestaan hitsarilla, jos pystyy järkevästi niin vahvistaa murtumakohdan. Kokeilen vielä kerran jos kestäis. Saakohan noita rungon osia jostai erikseen vai onko vain uuden rungon ehtiminen jos vielä halkeaa?
> -Olli



Ei tule kestämään hitsaamalla koska alurungot lämpökäsitelty hitsauksen jälkeen.Eli suomeksi tehty tasavahvaksi alumiinin joustavuutta ajatellen.
Nyt metalli on sun hitsauksen jäljiltä eri kovuutta hitsaussaumassa ja vieressä niin aivan varmasti murtuu eikä jousta niinkun aluminin pitäisi.
Onko rungossa takuuta kun radonissa on 5v runkotakuu.
Ota bike-discounttiin tms mistä se on ostettu yhteyttä.
Tarjoudu vaikka maksamaan uusi seat stay jos he hommaavat sellaisen sulle kun se on tyyppivika noissa.
Vanhemmassa 2010 160ed:ssäni murtui alapuolelta keskiön takaa saumasta  ja nykyisessä slidessä murtui sama kohta yläpuolelta/saumasta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ei vissiin ole Slide 150 8.0 HD:ssä  iscg kiinnitystä rungossa?

----------


## Immo

Minun 2016 vuosimallin Slide 150 9.0:ssa on ISCG03-mallin kiinnitykset ja runkohan pitäisi olla sama.

----------


## h2nkki

Pistin bike discountille kysymystä uudesta chainstaystä, vastaus tuli ettei semmosta löydy valikoimasta. Laitoin myös suoraan Radonille kysymystä facebookin kautta, aikoivat selvittää saisko suoraan sieltä uuden osan. 

Purkasin eilen chainstayn pois. Irrotin takaa linkut ensin että näkee onko jännityksessä ja olihan se. Jarrun puoli jäi oikeaan linjaan kiinnitys kohdan kans mutta rattaan puoli oli toista senttiä ulospäin ohi. Väänsin rattaanpuolenki oikiaan linjaan ja hitsari vahvistaa murtuma kohdan niin paljon ku pystyy. 

Lauantaina pääsee testaan kestääkö. Jos ei kestä eikä mistään löydy uutta osaa nii saahan siitä tallin seinälle hienon koristeen. :/

----------


## Viltro

Mistä löytää rungon numeron? Vai onko se tuo mikä on keskiössä? Toisella puolella itsellä WOW ja ekan w:n alla SE sekä toisella puolella 4 numeroinen koodi... Ihan varmuuden vuoksi ottaisin talteen kun ohjekirjaan on näemmä "unohtunut tarra laittaa kiinni" ja laskustakaan en sitä löytänyt. Tän vuoden  zr team 5.0 29er mankeli kyseessä jos merkitystä

----------


## Saegi

> Ei vissiin ole Slide 150 8.0 HD:ssä  iscg kiinnitystä rungossa?



Kyllä se sieltä löytyy, itsellä kyseinen pyörä.





> Mistä löytää rungon numeron



Se on se WOWO XXXXXX. Ottaa koko rimpsun ylös. Itsellä ei myöskään ollut tarraa tai muuten runkonumeroo merkattu mihinkään paperille.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Kyllä se sieltä löytyy, itsellä kyseinen pyörä.



Ok, ilmeisesti tuo ISCG03? Olis hyllyssä iscg05 tarkoitettu Blackspire Bruiser bash mutta ei taida istua tuohon.

----------


## alteregoni

Ei, pulttijako on eri.

----------


## Viltro

> Se on se WOWO XXXXXX. Ottaa koko rimpsun ylös. Itsellä ei myöskään ollut tarraa tai muuten runkonumeroo merkattu mihinkään paperille.



Kiitos tästä, eli ihan oikeasta paikkaa siis kuvat otin.

----------


## Krabba

> Tämä lähti tilaukseen tänään http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...367/wg_id-6198



Odottavan aika on pitkä. Viimeinen päivitys Hampurista maanantai-aamuna. Päivitysnappi kuluu kohta puhki kun odotan milloin ilmestyy postin seurantaan.

----------


## Henkka360

> Odottavan aika on pitkä. Viimeinen päivitys Hampurista maanantai-aamuna. Päivitysnappi kuluu kohta puhki kun odotan milloin ilmestyy postin seurantaan.



Itsella sama homma, viimeinen päivitys Hampurista 19.5

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kuinka kauan noiden toimitus yleensä kestää?

----------


## alteregoni

Jos varastossa, niin keskimäärin 7 vrk tilauksesta.

----------


## Krabba

^^ 18.5 tilaus, 19.5 postitettu ja vihdoin eilen 27.5 suomessa. Olisikohan maanantaina kotona?

----------


## Henkka360

Eilen tuli pyörä perille, 2viikkoa meni.

----------


## Antero_

Raadilta kaivataan pientä kokoapua myös minulle!

Olen aikaisemmin ajanut 26" täysjoustolla, jonka myin siirtyäkseni 29" menopeliin. Hakusessa on jäykkäperäinen, sillä täysjoustolla tuntui menevän energiaa liikaa vain rungon keikuttamiseen.

Tavoitteena on xr race 7.0 tai 8.0 mutta runkokoosta en ole varma. Pituutta on 182cm ja inseam noin 88cm. Pitkät kädet ja jalat suhteessa muuhun kroppaan, selkä on melko lyhyt. Aikaisempi nojatuoliversio radon oli slide mallistoa ja muistaakseni 20 runkokooltaa. 

Mihin kallistuisitte? 20 vai 18? Onko ketään samoilla mitoilla?

----------


## HattiWatti

Tervehdys.

Mitä asiantuntijat ovat mieltä Radonin ZR Team 8? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...-29-8.0-463503

Omat mitat 179/81cm, ajattelin tuollasta 18".

Budjetti on n. 1100€. Käyttötarkoitus maastopyöräily ja yleiskäyttö, ei mitään extreme maastoilua kuitenkaan.

----------


## Tandemi

Kuumottaisi saada jo tuo ZR Team 5.0.. Mutta ei kolmessa päivässä ole liikkunut mihinkään tuolta saksanmaalta. No, ei odottavan auta muuta kuin-- odottaa..  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Nyt kun minä ensimmäisen (oman mittarin mukaan) kunnon fillarin ostin, niin mitähän tällaisena nöösinä täytyy pitää mielessä ihan pyörän kunnosta huolehtiessa ja onko nuossa kuinka tekemistä, kun ne saapuu? Mitä Radoneissa on ollut ns. tyyppivikaa, jotka kannattaa tsekata.

Teidän mielestähän 5.0 on surkea kapistus, mutta 550e pyörään on itselle paljon rahaa. Suntourista olen lukenut ja aika huonoksi haukuttu, mutta se nyt siinä sitten on. Ehkä joskus sitten päiväyksien menossa umpeen vaihdan sen toiseen, mutta se on sitten joskus.

Olen yrittänyt tässä etsiä hyviä viestejä, joista ammentaa tietoa, mutta ei niin ei. En löydä, siksi käännynkin teidän puoleen.  :Hymy: 
-ketjujen huolto mietityttää/voiteluaineet
-Rengaspaineet (108kg elopainoa tällä hetkellä)
-Levyjarrujen käyttöönotto/huolto/ylläpito
-Rengastus, jos nuo nyt sattuu puhkeamaan heti ensimmäisellä kerralla

Ehkä ensi viikolla saa odottaa pyörää saapuvaksi.. Jos sitä ammentaisi vähän tietoa tässä ennen sitä ja ehkä jonkun verran hankkisi matskua kaupasta.

----------


## orc biker

> Teidän mielestähän 5.0 on surkea kapistus, mutta 550e pyörään on itselle paljon rahaa. Suntourista olen lukenut ja aika huonoksi haukuttu, mutta se nyt siinä sitten on. Ehkä joskus sitten päiväyksien menossa umpeen vaihdan sen toiseen, mutta se on sitten joskus.



Eihän se huono ole. Minä olen ajanut suurimman osan iästäni tuota huonommilla pyörillä, koska ennenhän parhaatkin pyörät olivat tuota huonompia. Eikä se huonompi jousituskaan mitenkään ajamista estä, vaan se vain hidastaa vauhtia, mutta eihän se ole ongelma, jos ei ole tavaton kiire.





> Olen yrittänyt tässä etsiä hyviä viestejä, joista ammentaa tietoa, mutta ei niin ei. En löydä, siksi käännynkin teidän puoleen. 
> -ketjujen huolto mietityttää/voiteluaineet



Näistä taitaa olla oma ketjukin? En muista, mutta noita on niin moneen lähtöön, että en minä noista enää selvää ota. On lubeja ja squirttia ja vahaa ja myrkkyä. Kunhan et laita liian tahmeaa, koska sellainen on huonoin kerätessään kaiken hiekan.





> -Rengaspaineet (108kg elopainoa tällä hetkellä)



Se riippuu ihan siitä, missä ajaa. Tänään ajoin asvalttia, hiekkatietä ja hitusen polkuja, joten ajelin 2 barilla, mutta eilen pelkästään polkuja, joten oli 1,3 bar. Kummassakin on etunsa ja haittansa. Jos nyt vaikka ensin laitat 2,5 baria tuolle massalle ja ajelet ympäriinsä. Kyllä sen huomaa, mitä sitten haluaa minnekin laittaa. Korkeampi paine rullaa paremmin kovalla pinnalla ja matalampi pehmeällä pinnalla menoa tasoittaen. Liian alhaiset saattavat lyödä vanteille ja etenkin sisäkumien kanssa ns. snakebiten riski on todellinen eli sisäkumi sanoo poks. Rengaspaine on aina kompromissi.





> -Levyjarrujen käyttöönotto/huolto/ylläpito



Shimano taitaa suositella kovia jarrutuksia alkuun sisäänajoksi. En ole ikinä tehnyt, mutta ehkä olisi pitänyt.





> -Rengastus, jos nuo nyt sattuu puhkeamaan heti ensimmäisellä kerralla



Vähintään pumppu ja paikkapaketti mukaan. Jos mahtuu, niin sisäkuminkin voi ottaa. Renkaita on moneen lähtöön. Jos tosissaan on, niin tubeless on ns. must, mutta ehkä sitten kannattaisi harkita jo vanteiden vaihtamista ns. tubeless ready -malleihin, että siinä on yksi tulevaisuuden päivityskohde.

----------


## sahoni

Tandemi,

tuossa jo vastailtiinkin mutta lisäisin että aja. Fillari tykkää kun sillä ajetaan. Keula on mikä on mutta yksi mikä on syytä opetella niin pyyhkäise liukuputket aina puhtaaksi lenkin jälkeen. Ketjujen öljyssä pito on toki oleellinen perusasia mutta se mikä monesti unohdetaan niin ketjuöljyn lisäämisen jälkeen pyyhi suurimmat vähän ajan päästä pois ketjun pinnalta. Siinä päällä se ei hyödytä mitään muuta kuin paskan kerääntymistä. Muista myös aina ajoittain putsata ketjut ja rattaat jne voimansiirto ylipäätänsä. Rissatkin tuppaavat keräävän shittiä vaikka kuinka. Levyjarruista, alkuun palat vaativat hetken ns sisäänajamista ennen kuin voima löytyy. Tätä voit edesauttaa tekemällä kovia jarrutuksia paljon alkuunsa. Ylläpitoa ajatellen on hyvä aina välillä putsata levyt. Tähän sopii ainoastaan tujummat litkut jotka eivät jätä mitään pintaan. Esim. bräkleen on jeba tavara tai muu tarkoitukseensa tehty. Rengastusta ei tarvitse murehtia, pidemmillä lenkeillä on ok olla varasisuri tai paikkavälineet mukana. Toki tubelessia jne kannattaa kokeilla ja niistä oma tarinansa sekä ketjunsa. Paineet löydät kokeilemalla.

----------


## Tandemi

Kiitän vastauksista!  :Hymy: 

Hieman silmäillytkin tubeless-juttuja, pitää katsoa josko siihen päädyn. En edes tiedä onko tuo Schürmann YAK 622 mahdollista edes laittaa sisäkumittomaksi. Ei ilmeisesti kun kehoitettiin kiekkojen vaihtoon tulevaisuutta ajatellen  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Juu, todellakin ajan. Tuossa takapihalta lähtee pitkä maastoreitti, josta pääsee Seinäjoelle nätisti. Ehkä jopa tuon 22km työmatkan voisi joskus polkea.  :Hymy: 

Työkaveri on kova fatbikeri, kehui että hankkisin lukkopolkimet. Katsotaan nyt, mennään nyt flateilla ens alkuun.

----------


## Viltro

Ite ostin myös helmikuussa tuon 5.0 Radonin "ekaksi kunnon pyöräksi"

Nyt mittarissa ~700km joista maastossa puolet ja puolet työmatkaa kelvillä. 

Oikein tyytyväinen olen ollut kun paremmastakaan ei tiedä, keula ajaa itselläni myös asiansa. Kyllä kuskin taito/uskallus rajoittaa keulaa enemmän menoa täällä. 

Ilmajousitus tietysti pehmittäisi menoa paremmin varmasti mutta tällä mennään ja katsotaan jos oikein innostuu niin ostetaan parempi.

Jarrut juu kannattaa sisäänajaa hyvin, 15-20 kovaa jarrutusta kummallakin ja tehot pitäisi löytyä. Tätä ennen ja jälkeen kannattaa tietysti tarkistaa jarrujen keskitys että ovat suorassa ettei levy laahaa. 

Itsellä vakio palat vinkui ärsyttävän paljon varsinkin kostealla kelillä ja vaihdoin tilalle EBCn punaiset palat kun putsaus/hionta ei auttanut tarpeeksi. 

ÄLÄ käytä spray ketjuöljyä koska sitä on sitten jarrupalat täynnä, luulen että itse tein tämän virheen.. 

Stemmin vaihdoin myös 20mm lyhkäsempään ja sopii nyt itselle paremmin. 

Pyörän kasaaminen on helppoa myös nöösille kuten itsekin olin, tulee siinä paketissa myös pieni ohje joka on siellä muovitaskussa lähetys listan kanssa. Muista tarkistaa kaikki pultit että on kireälle (itselläni esim jarrusatulat sekä vaihtajan korvake oli löysällä) 

Vakio renkaat menee kelvillä hyvin mutta maastossa ei niin kauhean hyvin, varsinkin märällä pito on surkea. 

Mutta tärkeintä on että ajoa ajoa, kyllä sen sitten huomaa mistä pitää ja jos innostuu niin vuoden päästä varmasti fillari jo vaihtunut vaihtoehtoon X

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Mullakin on ZR Team 5.0 tulossa. Ajattelin, että tuolla pääsee hyvin alkuun, ja päivittää sitten myöhemmin ainakin keulan ja ehkä voimansiirron jos nuo alkuperäiset eivät miellytä.

Ainakin alkuun ajattelin laittaa kiinni bmx-ajoilta peräisin olevat flättipolkimet, mutta pitää katsoa, jos innostuisi kokeilemaan lukkojakin. Ne voi sitten siirtää maantiepyörään, jos eivät miellytä maastoajossa. BMX-ajoilta on onneksi tallessa myös hyvin polkimella pitävät ja jäykkäpohjaiset kengät. Innolla odotan päästä kokeilemaan, miten bunnyhop lähtee tuollaisella vähän isommalla pyörällä.

Tässä on nyt maanantaista asti hakattu päivitysnappia DHL:n sivuilla. Onko muuten muilla tullut tuo Radonin paketti postikonttoriin vai kotiovelle?

----------


## Viltro

> Mullakin on ZR Team 5.0 tulossa. Ajattelin, että tuolla pääsee hyvin alkuun, ja päivittää sitten myöhemmin ainakin keulan ja ehkä voimansiirron jos nuo alkuperäiset eivät miellytä.
> 
> Ainakin alkuun ajattelin laittaa kiinni bmx-ajoilta peräisin olevat flättipolkimet, mutta pitää katsoa, jos innostuisi kokeilemaan lukkojakin. Ne voi sitten siirtää maantiepyörään, jos eivät miellytä maastoajossa. BMX-ajoilta on onneksi tallessa myös hyvin polkimella pitävät ja jäykkäpohjaiset kengät. Innolla odotan päästä kokeilemaan, miten bunnyhop lähtee tuollaisella vähän isommalla pyörällä.
> 
> Tässä on nyt maanantaista asti hakattu päivitysnappia DHL:n sivuilla. Onko muuten muilla tullut tuo Radonin paketti postikonttoriin vai kotiovelle?



Ilmeisesti käyvät ovella tyrkyllä, itselleni ei mitään soittoa tullut ja olin töissä.. Postista noudin sitten pari päivää myöhemmin fillarin

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Kiitos tiedosta! Täytyy yrittää olla kotona kun tulevat, niin ei tarvi raahata isoa pakettia postista kotiin.

----------


## Saegi

> Ilmeisesti käyvät ovella tyrkyllä, itselleni ei mitään soittoa tullut ja olin töissä.. Postista noudin sitten pari päivää myöhemmin fillarin



Itelle ainakin soittivat postista ja kysyivät koska oon kotona. Ohjeistin vielä kuskia soittaan n. puolta tuntia ennen jakoa että oon varmasti kotona. Ilmeisesti käytäntöjä tässäkin on monia.

----------


## siili

Moi,

Uutta pyörää hankkimassa vanhan hybridin tilalle. Kahlasin tämän topicin läpi ja olin jo kallistumassa ZR Team 29 7.0 suuntaan. Hinta on kuitenkin kallistunut ja osat huonontuneet viimevuodesta, mutta menivät B-D:ssä tänään sitten vielä nostamaan hintaa 799€ --> 833€. Eihän tuo mahdoton nosto ole, mutta laittoi miettimään muita vaihtoehtoja. Canyon Grand Canyon AL olisi just saman 799€ ja asiakaspalvelukin Suomessa. 

Eli kysymys kuuluu, että kumman ottaisit?
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mtb/grand-...on-al-4-9.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...3482/wg_id-117 

AL 4.9 olisi saatavissa heti. Upgradea AL SL 6.9 voisi harkita Reban keulalla yms, mutta siinä lupaa toimitusta vasta syyskuulle, joten sen voikin sitten jo unohtaa..

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Tuo "hinnan nosto" taitaa johtua siitä, että siinä on Suomen eikä Saksan alvi. Koitas vaihtaa B-D:ssä maa Saksaksi, ja katso mitä hinnoille tapahtuu. Eli siis joo, se maksaa tuon 833, mutta hinta ei varsinaisesti ole noussut.

----------


## orc biker

> Uutta pyörää hankkimassa vanhan hybridin tilalle. Kahlasin tämän topicin läpi ja olin jo kallistumassa ZR Team 29 7.0 suuntaan. Hinta on kuitenkin kallistunut ja osat huonontuneet viimevuodesta, mutta menivät B-D:ssä tänään sitten vielä nostamaan hintaa 799€ --> 833€. Eihän tuo mahdoton nosto ole, mutta laittoi miettimään muita vaihtoehtoja. Canyon Grand Canyon AL olisi just saman 799€ ja asiakaspalvelukin Suomessa.



Pyörät ovat kallistuneet joka merkillä, joten onneksi ostin omani 699 parisen vuotta sitten. B-d on alkanut tilittää Suomen alvia, joten siitä hinnannousu, mutta ei se tapahtunut tänään. Radonin sivuilla on eri hinta kuin B-d:n sivuilla. Epäilen B-d:n hinnan olevan kaupan sivuilta valitun maan mukainen. Canyon on kaikista halvin ja siinä tulee myös mukana shock pump, mutta hintaero on niin pieni, että ota ihmeessä mieleisempi noista vaikka värityksen kannalta, jos ei muuten. Se jää muuten kaivelemaan. Muita noin edullisia vaihtoehtoja ei yksinkertaisesti ole, jos siis ostetaan parasta pyörää tuolla hinnalla. Nuo kaksi ovat ne.

Minä ottaisin noista Radonin, koska: 1) tykkään kaapelivedoista enemmän (enemmän tilaa takarenkaalle ja helpompi tehdä sitä vielä lisää) 2) tykkään värityksestä enemmän.

----------


## Krabba

> Ilmeisesti käyvät ovella tyrkyllä, itselleni ei mitään soittoa tullut ja olin töissä.. Postista noudin sitten pari päivää myöhemmin fillarin



Laitoin tilaukseen pyynnön että kuski soittaisi ennen toimitusta. Kuski olisi soittanut mutta puhelinnumero ei siirry osoitelappuun omalle paikalleen. Kannattaa sekin kirjoittaa viestikenttään.

----------


## siili

> Pyörät ovat kallistuneet joka merkillä, joten onneksi ostin omani 699 parisen vuotta sitten. B-d on alkanut tilittää Suomen alvia, joten siitä hinnannousu, mutta ei se tapahtunut tänään. Radonin sivuilla on eri hinta kuin B-d:n sivuilla. Epäilen B-d:n hinnan olevan kaupan sivuilta valitun maan mukainen. Canyon on kaikista halvin ja siinä tulee myös mukana shock pump, mutta hintaero on niin pieni, että ota ihmeessä mieleisempi noista vaikka värityksen kannalta, jos ei muuten. Se jää muuten kaivelemaan. Muita noin edullisia vaihtoehtoja ei yksinkertaisesti ole, jos siis ostetaan parasta pyörää tuolla hinnalla. Nuo kaksi ovat ne.
> 
> Minä ottaisin noista Radonin, koska: 1) tykkään kaapelivedoista enemmän (enemmän tilaa takarenkaalle ja helpompi tehdä sitä vielä lisää) 2) tykkään värityksestä enemmän.



Juu no tuo selittää "hinnan muutoksen"  :Hymy:  On vaan hieman hämäävää, kun ensin kasaa tuotteita koriin ja sitten kun on maksamassa niin hinta onkin toinen.. 

Radonissa fiksummin tosiaan nuo kaapelivedot, mutta Canyonin sininen väri houkuttelee. (Osissa ei taida suurta eroa olla käytännössä?). Paha valinta!

----------


## orc biker

> Radonissa fiksummin tosiaan nuo kaapelivedot, mutta Canyonin sininen väri houkuttelee. (Osissa ei taida suurta eroa olla käytännössä?). Paha valinta!



Osat ovat käytännössä samat. Jos yhtään suunnittelet pitkää takalokaria tai pyörän nostelua vaakaputkesta esim. maastossa kantaen, niin ota Radon. Muuten Canyon. Hetkinen, onko tuossa Canyonissa suora keula, eikä tapered? En huomaa sen levenevän alas kuvan perusteella, mutta saatan olla väärässä. Se hankaloittaisi keulan päivitystä parempaan, jos sellaista aikoo joskus tehdä.

----------


## Viltro

> Laitoin tilaukseen pyynnön että kuski soittaisi ennen toimitusta. Kuski olisi soittanut mutta puhelinnumero ei siirry osoitelappuun omalle paikalleen. Kannattaa sekin kirjoittaa viestikenttään.



Näin tein minäkin mutta ei auttanut, soittoa ei kuulunut vaikka joka extra kenttään laitoin soita Xxxx

----------


## pee

Kannattanee katsoa sitäkin, millaiset akselit pyörässä on. Läpiakseli olisi tukevampi. Käytöstä sitten riippunee, että onko siitä oikeasti hyötyä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tänään se tuli, Slide 150 8.0 HD. Vajaa pari viikkoa kesti toimitus.

Äkkiseltään ihan jees pyörä mutta pikkasen harmittaa kun ei mitään kunnon manuaaleja mukana tullut, epämääräisiä pusseja missä sekalaista sälää, muoviholkkeja, metalliliuskoja, ruuveja yms... Pyörä kyllä sinällään ihan ajokuntoinen mutta olis kiva tietää mihin osat kuuluvat :Sekaisin: 

Täytyy kyllä työkalujen kanssa ensimmäistä kertaa metsään lähteä kun tuntuu että puolet osista on jäänyt kiristämättä..

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Hetkinen, onko tuossa Canyonissa suora keula, eikä tapered? En huomaa sen levenevän alas kuvan perusteella, mutta saatan olla väärässä. Se hankaloittaisi keulan päivitystä parempaan, jos sellaista aikoo joskus tehdä.



Taitaa olla suora, koska pykälää kalliimmassa mallissa emäputki on selvästi kartioitu ja mainitsevatkin sen vielä erikseen.

----------


## Saegi

> Tänään se tuli, Slide 150 8.0 HD. Vajaa pari viikkoa kesti toimitus.



Muutaman sata kilometria ajaneena, ainakin itse olen tosta tykännyt  :Hymy:   Moneen ajoon sopiva eikä se niin "painava" ole polkulenkilläkään. Ite odottelen takuusta edelleen omaani uutta rockeria, toivottavasti sulla ei ole samaa vikaa edessä. Vaikutti kyllä valuvialta tossa omassa. Kerkesin siis ajaan noin kuukauden, jonka jälkeen tuli tauko. Huomenna onneks saan palikan haettua postista ja pääsee viikonlopuks rymyään poluille ja mäkeen.

----------


## siili

Missä hinnoissa zr team 7.0 on ollut päivän alessa? Onko kukaan sattumoisin seurannut millaisella syklillä nuo pyörii? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## orc biker

> Missä hinnoissa zr team 7.0 on ollut päivän alessa? Onko kukaan sattumoisin seurannut millaisella syklillä nuo pyörii?



Aiempina vuosina suosituimmat koot ovat näitä main, tai jopa aiemminkin, jo loppuneet. Ehkä talvella saattaa olla jotain alennusta muutaman kympin, max. satasen, jos niitä sitten vielä on ja missä koossa sitten onkaan. On aika hankala nähdä odottamisella saavutettavan mitään, kun mikäänhän ei edes takaa ensi vuoden mallien hintoja, mutta niihin saattaa joutua turvautumaan, jos ei tule enää lisää pyöriä. Radon valmistaa noita jonkinlaisissa erissä, joten sieltä ei aina tule uutta pyörää kysynnän mukaan, vaan tietty määrä, joka myy loppuun tai ei. Alennukseen päätyvät ne myymättömät kappaleet (usein siis pienin ja isoin koko) ennen ensi vuoden mallien tuloa loppuvuodesta.





> Tupla.. Saa poistaa.



Voit poistaa itse muokkaamalla viestiäsi. Sieltä löytyy poisto.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Muutaman sata kilometria ajaneena, ainakin itse olen tosta tykännyt   Moneen ajoon sopiva eikä se niin "painava" ole polkulenkilläkään. Ite odottelen takuusta edelleen omaani uutta rockeria, toivottavasti sulla ei ole samaa vikaa edessä. Vaikutti kyllä valuvialta tossa omassa. Kerkesin siis ajaan noin kuukauden, jonka jälkeen tuli tauko. Huomenna onneks saan palikan haettua postista ja pääsee viikonlopuks rymyään poluille ja mäkeen.



Okay, keksitkö tarkoitusta noille osille, metalliliuskoille ja ruuveille jossa mukana pienenpieniä tarralappuja? holkit oli etuhaarukan tokeneja ja muoviklipsit liittyy jarruihin mitä nyt eilen sain selvitettyä.

Hitto kun kuvien lataaminen tänne on niin vaivalloista...

----------


## Tandemi

Ilmeisesti tähän 5.0 raatoon ei kannata laittaa metallitassuja jarruttamaan.? Entäs jos päivittän jarrulevyt esmes: Deoren SM-RT66?
Jarrutellaan kuitenkin vakiopalat loppuun, mutta sitten vaihtuu levyt. Tarvittaessa aiemminkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## siili

> Aiempina vuosina suosituimmat koot ovat näitä main, tai jopa aiemminkin, jo loppuneet. Ehkä talvella saattaa olla jotain alennusta muutaman kympin, max. satasen, jos niitä sitten vielä on ja missä koossa sitten onkaan. On aika hankala nähdä odottamisella saavutettavan mitään, kun mikäänhän ei edes takaa ensi vuoden mallien hintoja, mutta niihin saattaa joutua turvautumaan, jos ei tule enää lisää pyöriä. Radon valmistaa noita jonkinlaisissa erissä, joten sieltä ei aina tule uutta pyörää kysynnän mukaan, vaan tietty määrä, joka myy loppuun tai ei. Alennukseen päätyvät ne myymättömät kappaleet (usein siis pienin ja isoin koko) ennen ensi vuoden mallien tuloa loppuvuodesta.



Juu kahlatessa tätä topicia läpi huomasin, että todella aikaisessa vaiheessa vuotta ollaan jo myyty eioota. Nyt kun hinnat eivät ole enää aivan niin kilpailukykyiset kuin ennen niin ehkä varastokin kestävät pidempään. Kesällä haluan kyllä ajaa, joten laitan tilauksen vetämään.  :Cool:  





> Voit poistaa itse muokkaamalla viestiäsi. Sieltä löytyy poisto.



Eilen illalla laitoin viestit Tapalkin kautta kännykällä ja siinä onnistui se tuplaviestikin jotenkin tulemaan. Tapalkista en saanut viestiä poistettua, mutta tänään koneelta poisto onnistui suoraan kuten mainitsitkin.

----------


## Viltro

> Ilmeisesti tähän 5.0 raatoon ei kannata laittaa metallitassuja jarruttamaan.? Entäs jos päivittän jarrulevyt esmes: Deoren SM-RT66?
> Jarrutellaan kuitenkin vakiopalat loppuun, mutta sitten vaihtuu levyt. Tarvittaessa aiemminkin.



Resin only lukee levyissä, nuo ovat sitten center lock eikä 6 pultti kiinnityksellä kuten linkin levyt näemmä ovat

----------


## Tandemi

No niinpä onkin.. Voi pahus. No eiköhän nuo resin-palat ole ihan ok.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Nämä käyvät.

Alkaa ehkä jo lipsua aiheesta, mutta aloin miettiä tuota ZR Team 5.0:n joustokeulaa. Siinä on siis Suntour XCT, josta löytyy preload adjuster eli tästä lonkalta suomennettuna jousen esijännityksen säätö. Mitä sillä käytännössä tehdään, tai siis mihin se ajaessa vaikuttaa?

----------


## orc biker

> Mitä sillä käytännössä tehdään, tai siis mihin se ajaessa vaikuttaa?



Tuosta löytyy kattava selitys: http://www.sram.com.cn/sites/default...10-replica.pdf

----------


## Krabba

> Okay, keksitkö tarkoitusta noille osille, metalliliuskoille ja ruuveille jossa mukana pienenpieniä tarralappuja? holkit oli etuhaarukan tokeneja ja muoviklipsit liittyy jarruihin mitä nyt eilen sain selvitettyä.
> 
> Hitto kun kuvien lataaminen tänne on niin vaivalloista...



Eikös ruuvit ole pullotelineiden kiinnitystä varten?

----------


## pee

> Missä hinnoissa zr team 7.0 on ollut päivän alessa? Onko kukaan sattumoisin seurannut millaisella syklillä nuo pyörii?



No nyt siellä on ainakin 8.0 10% alennuksessa: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...3503/wg_id-117

----------


## Antero_

> Raadilta kaivataan pientä kokoapua myös minulle!
> 
> Olen aikaisemmin ajanut 26" täysjoustolla, jonka myin siirtyäkseni 29" menopeliin. Hakusessa on jäykkäperäinen, sillä täysjoustolla tuntui menevän energiaa liikaa vain rungon keikuttamiseen.
> 
> Tavoitteena on xr race 7.0 tai 8.0 mutta runkokoosta en ole varma. Pituutta on 182cm ja inseam noin 88cm. Pitkät kädet ja jalat suhteessa muuhun kroppaan, selkä on melko lyhyt. Aikaisempi nojatuoliversio radon oli slide mallistoa ja muistaakseni 20 runkokooltaa. 
> 
> Mihin kallistuisitte? 20 vai 18? Onko ketään samoilla mitoilla?



Onko kenelläkään mahdollisuutta ottaa kantaa kokoasiaan? Yritin kahlata vanhoja tekstejä läpi mutta sieltä ei ole apuja tarjolla.

----------


## Makkarainen

Itellä on ZR Race 8.0 ja koko 18" ja pituutta 178 cm, itselle juuri oikea koko, sulle 20" voisi olla oikea koko


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tandemi

Kyllä odottavan aika on pitkä..

Perjantaina viimeisin päivitys Hampurista aamulta, sen jälkeen ei mitään. Toimiiko/näkyykö tuo seurantakoodi postin järjestelmässä ihan samalla tavalla.?

----------


## pee

DHL:n koodi taisi toimia postin systeemissä niin, että katsot DHL:n seurannasta kollin ID:n, lisäät siihen eteen J-kirjaimen ja syötät sen postin seurantaan.

----------


## Krabba

Kyllä se toimi suoraan kunhan paketti on suomessa.

----------


## Tandemi

Joo, kyllä se ilmeisesti pelittää. Mutta kyllä kestää toimitus.. Edelleenkään ei mitään tietoa paketista. Yleensä kamat Euroopasta maks viikossa kotia saakka, mutta nyt ei edes olla tultu Suomeen saakka. 
Liekkö sitten lentorahtina tulleet aiemmin tilatut kamat.

No, pianhan se myräkkäkin saapuu. Eipä sillä fillarilla silloin huvittais polkeakaan..

03.06.2016, 08:24 Uhr, Hamburg
Die Sendung wird ins Zielland transportiert und dort an die Zustellorganisation übergeben. (Homepage / Online Sendungsverfolgung: http://www.posti.fi/ )

02.06.2016, 08:28 Uhr, Hamburg
Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

31.05.2016, 12:35 Uhr, Neuwied
Die Auslands-Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

30.05.2016, 16:04 Uhr
Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Sama homma, hitaasti menee täälläkin. Tilaus sunnuntaina 29. päivä toukokuuta, DHL:n seuranta aktivoitui 30. päivä ja vasta tänään paketti lähti Saksasta Suomeen. Ei taida tulla tällä viikolla.

Jostain käsittämättömästä syystä meni viikko siihen, että paketti siirtyi Etelä-Saksasta Hampuriin. Harmittaa, haaveena oli polkea Pirkan Pyöräily (tämän viikon sunnuntaina) uudella pyörällä.

----------


## orc biker

> Sama homma, hitaasti menee täälläkin. Tilaus sunnuntaina 29. päivä toukokuuta, DHL:n seuranta aktivoitui 30. päivä ja vasta tänään paketti lähti Saksasta Suomeen. Ei taida tulla tällä viikolla.
> 
> Jostain käsittämättömästä syystä meni viikko siihen, että paketti siirtyi Etelä-Saksasta Hampuriin. Harmittaa, haaveena oli polkea Pirkan Pyöräily (tämän viikon sunnuntaina) uudella pyörällä.



Siis menikö paketin liikkumiseen siitä, kun se oli oikeasti DHL:n hallussa, noin pitkään, vai lasketko siitä elektronisesta jäljestä eli seurantakoodista sen? Koska yritykset usein tekevät sen hyvissä ajoin, mutta itse paketti päätyy kuljetusfirmalle vasta monen päivän päästä.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Mon, 30.05.2016 16:04 a.m./p.m.
--
The instruction data for this shipment have been provided by the sender to DHL electronically

Tue, 31.05.2016 12:30 a.m./p.m.
Neuwied, Germany
The international shipment has been processed in the parcel center of origin

Tue, 07.06.2016 02:53 a.m./p.m.
Hamburg, Germany
The international shipment has been processed in the export parcel center

Tue, 07.06.2016 08:27 a.m./p.m.
Hamburg, Germany
The shipment will be transported to the destination country and, from there, handed over to the delivery organization. (Homepage / online shipment tracking: http://www.posti.fi/)



Ymmärtääkseni paketti on ollut jo 31. päivä DHL:n hallussa.

----------


## Tandemi

No sulla meni hiukka myöhempään tuo. Omani tosiaan koodattiin 31 päivä, kuten sinulla, mutta lähti (vai lähtikö sittenkään) jo Hampurista 3.6. No, sulla vierähtää vielä enemmän sitten toimitus, ellei sitten ole rekan/laivan/aasin lastaus kestänyt todellakin eiliseen saakka ja nyt vasta lähtenyt liikkeelle minunkin paffiloora.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Oletettavasti DHL:n kaveri polkee sen pyörän Saksasta tänne, ja siksi kestää.

----------


## Tandemi

Sattumanvarainen kokeilu postin sivuilla paketin koodilla.

Ja Fu- tummmmm, siellä se paketti näkyy. Tänään saapunut maahan ja huomenna päivällä perillä. Kylmän viileästi kyllä sillä fiiliksellä että joudun sen paketin itse hakemaan postista kuitenkin..

----------


## Tandemi

Fillari saapui ja tulihan se heti koottua. Kysymys onkin mihin nuo neljä rosteriset kuusiokolo-ruuvia kuuluisi laittaa, vai onko ne "varuilla". Ja sitten neljä ovaalia tarraa.. Kai niillekin on joku paikkansa.?

----------


## rjrm

Pullotelineen pultit

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Voi bendels, mulla ei ole vielä paketti edes Suomessa. Ensi viikolle menee siis. Olisko pullotelineen ruuvit?

----------


## Tandemi

No kappas! Sieltähän ne tosiaan uupui! Tarratkin/kunityynyt mitälie ilmeisesti kuuluu myös sinne. Ilmeisesti pullotelineen/pumpputelineen alle naarmuja ehkäisemään. Pitää tänään lähteä heti pienelle lenkille ja varmistaa pyörän toimivuus.

Tsekkaa postitusnumerolla ilman mitään J kirjainta. Yks kaks se vain näkyi postin seurannassa. Eli laivamatka kesti sen pe-ke.

----------


## Viltro

> No kappas! Sieltähän ne tosiaan uupui! Tarratkin/kunityynyt mitälie ilmeisesti kuuluu myös sinne. Ilmeisesti pullotelineen/pumpputelineen alle naarmuja ehkäisemään. Pitää tänään lähteä heti pienelle lenkille ja varmistaa pyörän toimivuus.
> 
> Tsekkaa postitusnumerolla ilman mitään J kirjainta. Yks kaks se vain näkyi postin seurannassa. Eli laivamatka kesti sen pe-ke.



Ne tarrat on mun mielestä vapaasti sijoitettavissa, itse siis laitoin yhden pumpun pään alle ettei hakkaa runkoon ja loput on varalle.

Juomapullot eivät telineessä ole runkoon ottaneet kyllä yhtään kiinni kun teline tulee sopivasti ulos (Radonin oma kympin teline) 

Jos niputat ohjaamon vaijereita kannattaa sivuille laittaa heti suoja tarrat, itse en tajunnut tsekata ja hankaus jäljet löytyy jo..

----------


## Antero_

Noniin arvon foorumiammattilaiset; nyt on aika loistaa!

Olen nyt jahkaillu kovaa Jaakobinpainia noin vuoden itseni kanssa uuden fillarin hankinnasta. Olen aikaisemminajellut 26 tuumaisella Radonin Stage 6.0 –täysjoustolla. Perheenlisäyksenvuoksi se jousi myyntiin ja olen vain nauttinut työmatkoista cyclocrossinselässä.

Nyt hakusessa on jäykkäperäinen 29 tuumainen maastopyörä. Kyselinaikaisemmin runkokokoa ja päädyin pienellä avustuksella 20 kokoon: olen 183cmpitkä ja haaramitta 89cm. Pitkät jalat ja kädet, selkä mallia tynkä.
Nautin monipuolisesta ajosta, aina nopeista neulaspoluistahieman teknisempään maastoon. Haluan monipuolisen laitteen, joka palvelisivielä pitkään. Olen pitkään jahkaillut tuon ZR Race 7.0 ja 8.0 välillä:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/radon-zr-race-29-7.0-463611/wg_id-117
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/radon-zr-race-29-8.0-463631/wg_id-117
Mikä on se olennainen ero näiden kahden mallin välillä,josta kannattaa maksaa tuo hinnan erotus? XT erot määrällisesti vaihtelevat,mutta onko järkeä? Valitettavasti nämä kaksi mallia eivät ole PÄIVÄÄKÄÄN olleettarjouksessa, joten Bike-Discountin osalta ei ole apua tullut.
Arvostaisin perusteltuja ja eritoten subjektiiviamielipiteitä, niitä tarvitaan J
Kiitos!


Villinä korttina ottaisin mukaan Bike-Discountin 27,5tuumaisen:


http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/radon-zr-race-27%2C5-7.0-463591/wg_id-6666

Tässä olisi ainakin alennukset päällä ja vaikuttaamielenkiintoiselta. Tässä on halvemmalla saatavissa tukevat läpiakselit. Mitkäovat olennaiset erot rengaskokojen välillä? En ole ajanut kuin 29 kokoista.

----------


## JustinTime

29-fillareissa vain 8.0-mallissa on läpiakselit, vaikka 7.0-rungon  sanotaan virheellisesti olevan X12. Toinen mielipiteitä jakava ero on  keulaosastolla, mutta muuten en ota siihen kantaa.
Meillä on tuo  kyseinen 27.5" maasturi, ja koen sen olevan hyvä ainakin sen alle 170cm  pituiselle kuskille. Mielestäni ainoat miinukset tuossa ovat kiekot jotka  eivät ole tubeless-sopivat, ja noita kaikkia mainittuja malleja koskeva  (meillä vaihtoon mennyt) kova satula. Pulleiden juurakoiden seassa lienee  isompi rengas olisi hiukan parempi?
Canyonilta tuohon vertailuun sopisi vielä Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 (1499,-), mutta toimitukset isoimmille rungoille näyttivät menevän heinäkuun alkuun. Radoneissa keulakulma on 70° ja Canyonissa 68.5°, jos sen kokee merkitykselliseksi.

----------


## Antero_

Olen sen verran pidempi että puhtaasta kokeilunhalusta taida testata 29 kokoa seuraavassa fillarissa. Ovatko läpiakselilla ajaneet huomanneet mitään oleellista eroa ns.  normaaliin pikalinkkuun? Onko se todella tukevampi niin että vaikuttaa ajossa?

Sitten tuosta keulasta. Olen aika nöösi, mutta vaikka olen ajanut selkeästi kalliimpia pyöriä, en paljoakaan ole huomannut eroa. Miten arvioisit noiden kahden keuloja ja eroja?

----------


## Tandemi

20km lenkki vedetty. Takavaihtajaa saisi hieman säätää, kun vaatii välillä pari napsausta, että vaihtaa yhden pienemmälle. Kuinkas tämän teen? Ongelma esiintyy lähinnä 9->8 ja 8->7

----------


## rjrm

Jos vaihtajaa pitää saada pienemmälle rattaalle helpommin, vaihtajan säätömutterista pyöräytetään myötäpäivään varttikierros.

----------


## Tandemi

Kiittää. Kokeilen tehdä tuon aamusella.  :Hymy:

----------


## siili

> 29-fillareissa vain 8.0-mallissa on läpiakselit, vaikka 7.0-rungon  sanotaan virheellisesti olevan X12. Toinen mielipiteitä jakava ero on  keulaosastolla, mutta muuten en ota siihen kantaa.
> Meillä on tuo  kyseinen 27.5" maasturi, ja koen sen olevan hyvä ainakin sen alle 170cm  pituiselle kuskille. Mielestäni ainoat miinukset tuossa ovat kiekot jotka  eivät ole tubeless-sopivat, ja noita kaikkia mainittuja malleja koskeva  (meillä vaihtoon mennyt) kova satula. Pulleiden juurakoiden seassa lienee  isompi rengas olisi hiukan parempi?
> Canyonilta tuohon vertailuun sopisi vielä Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 (1499,-), mutta toimitukset isoimmille rungoille näyttivät menevän heinäkuun alkuun. Radoneissa keulakulma on 70° ja Canyonissa 68.5°, jos sen kokee merkitykselliseksi.



Itse pohdiskelin samojen pyörien välillä ja päädyin lopulta Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9. Aika näyttää oliko päätös hyvä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Jos vaihtajaa pitää saada pienemmälle rattaalle helpommin, vaihtajan säätömutterista pyöräytetään myötäpäivään varttikierros.



Mitä säätömutteria tarkoitat? vaijerin kireyttä?

----------


## Makkarainen

> Fillari saapui ja tulihan se heti koottua. Kysymys onkin mihin nuo neljä rosteriset kuusiokolo-ruuvia kuuluisi laittaa, vai onko ne "varuilla". Ja sitten neljä ovaalia tarraa.. Kai niillekin on joku paikkansa.?



Taitaa olla pullotelineen kiinnittämistä varten. Omaan tilasin ruuvit erikseen mustana, niin jäi sitten rosteriset ylimääräiseksi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Pyörä saapuikin yllättäen jo perjantaina, ja nyt on otettu vähän tuntumaa. Kyseessä siis ZR Team 29" 5.0. Päivitin saman tien renkaiksi Continentalin Race Kingit, koska pyörän mukana tulleet Schwalbet rullasivat vähän heikosti asfaltilla. Sunnuntaina ajoin Pirkan Pyhän, eli 40 km lenkin asfalttia ja hiekkatietä. Tänään oli sitten ohjelmassa polkuajoa Kaupissa. Ensimmäinen huomio oli, että pyörän koko on juuri sopiva. Pyörä on melko korkea, ja jalat yltävät juuri ja juuri satulan päältä maahan, mutta kun ajoasentoon pääsee, on tuntuma erinomainen.

Komponentit ovat tässä halvimmassa mallissa hinnat alkaen -tasoa, mutta useimmissa tapauksissa se ei ole haitannut. Erityisesti vaihteisto on ollut positiivinen yllätys. Etuvaihtajaa ei ole hirveästi tarvinut käyttää, keskimmäisellä eturattaalla (30t) takapakan tarjoamat välitykset riittävät hienosti. Takavaihtaja vaihtaa varmasti, ja Altus-vaihdekahvat yllättivät toimivuudellaan. Vaihteita saa vaihdettua alaspäin yhden, kaksi tai kolme kerrallaan, riippuen vivun painalluksen pituudesta. Luulin tämän ominaisuuden olevan vain kalliimpien sarjojen kahvoissa. Isommalle vaihteelle pääsee vain yhden pykälän kerrallaan. Jarrutkin ovat varsin tehokkaat, eli ei niistäkään mitään valittamista.

500 euron pyöräksi runko on kyllä todella hieno. Alaputken sisällä kulkevat vaihdevaijerit, kartioitu emäputki, tyylikäs väritys jne. Suntourin joustokeula vastaa aika tarkasti odotuksia, eli se on todella painava eikä kovinkaan tunnokas tai herkkä. Selvästi pyörän heikoin lenkki, ja ainoa osa, joka tuntuu oikeasti huonolta. Menee varmaan ensimmäisenä vaihtoon (siis niiden renkaiden lisäksi). 

Tiivistelmä ensimmäisten lenkkien tunnelmista on, että tässä sai pienellä rahalla todella paljon pyörää, ja heikkouksia pyörässä on yllättävän vähän.

----------


## Tandemi

Mulla taas nuo takavaihteet meinaa tökkiä.. Pitää viedä liikkeeseen säädettäväksi. Ei meinaa nyt tiputtaa isommalle vaihteelle kovin helpolla ja vaatii kaks klikkiä. Muuten meinaa vain miettiä vaihtamista. Sitten toisen klikin jälkeen sitten vaihtuukin kaksi vaihdetta isommaksi. Ei siinä muuta, mutta rykäsee inhottavasti. Pienemmille vaihteille vaihtaa tosin nätisti. Etupakka toimii kuin unelma.

Penkki on mulle kyllä tässä varmaan yksi kans vaihtamisen paikka. Perseeseen sattuu niin älyttömästi jo 20km lenkin jälkeen, ettei tiedä miten sitä olisi seuraavana päivänä. Mahtaa olla ajoasennossa moittimista..

Etuhaarukka on joo tosi raskas ja paukauttaa kovaäänisesti jo 15cm hypyssä katukivetykseltä ajotielle. 500e pyöräksi on kyllä hyvä, en ole omistanut ikinä näin hyvää fillaria, joten en osaa arvostaa usean tuhannen euron värkkejä. Onneksi näin.
 Ja jos tuo haarukka tuosta nyt tässä vuoden aikana paukahtaa, niin rockshox 30 varmaan sitten tilalle.

----------


## Viltro

> Mulla taas nuo takavaihteet meinaa tökkiä.. Pitää viedä liikkeeseen säädettäväksi. Ei meinaa nyt tiputtaa isommalle vaihteelle kovin helpolla ja vaatii kaks klikkiä. Muuten meinaa vain miettiä vaihtamista. Sitten toisen klikin jälkeen sitten vaihtuukin kaksi vaihdetta isommaksi. Ei siinä muuta, mutta rykäsee inhottavasti. Pienemmille vaihteille vaihtaa tosin nätisti. Etupakka toimii kuin unelma.
> 
> Penkki on mulle kyllä tässä varmaan yksi kans vaihtamisen paikka. Perseeseen sattuu niin älyttömästi jo 20km lenkin jälkeen, ettei tiedä miten sitä olisi seuraavana päivänä. Mahtaa olla ajoasennossa moittimista..
> 
> Etuhaarukka on joo tosi raskas ja paukauttaa kovaäänisesti jo 15cm hypyssä katukivetykseltä ajotielle. 500e pyöräksi on kyllä hyvä, en ole omistanut ikinä näin hyvää fillaria, joten en osaa arvostaa usean tuhannen euron värkkejä. Onneksi näin.
>  Ja jos tuo haarukka tuosta nyt tässä vuoden aikana paukahtaa, niin rockshox 30 varmaan sitten tilalle.



YouTuben ihmeellisessä maailmassa on monia videoita millä pystyy itse säätämään (jos siis kiinostaa) takapakan toimintaa, tuo mainitsemasi ongelma kuulostaa ihan siltä että vaihde vaijeri olisi vain väärällä kireydellä.

Itselläni myös kiitos erään koivun oksan joka nätisti juuri vaijerin ja vaihtajan väliin meni oli hukassa toiseksi pienin ratas takaa kun vaihteet hyppäsikin suoraan 7. rattaalta 9. rattaalle. 

Syy oli millin kaksi venynyt/siirtynyt vaihdevaijeri joten pienestä on monesti kiinni säädöt mutta nopeasti itse korjattavissa... 

Itellä kans perse oli ~ekan viikon kipeä mutta nopeasti tottui eikä enään ole mitään ongelmia

----------


## kni94

Itsekin tyytyväinen ZR team 5.0 malliin, mukavasti yllättynyt miten polkemalla pääsee joka paikkaan mihin vain haluaa kun ikänsä ajanut pelkkää asfalttia (siis kauppaan tai kouluun, en oikeasti ajanut  :Leveä hymy: )

Vähän alkaa houkutella päivitykset kyllä, enimmäkseen hissisatulatolppa ja parempi keula. En vain tiedä millainen hyvä keula on edes ajaa, ei oikein kehtaisi pyöräliikkeitäkään vaivata kun ei ole oikeasti ostamassa uutta fillaria. Olettaen että tähän 5.0 on vielä järkevää vaihtaa keula? Mikähän kestäisi kovempaa maastorytyytystä kivien ja juurien seassa pohjailematta, pieniä hyppyjäkin tarkoitus opetella joskus. Ei nyt mitään DH menoa kuitenkaan.

----------


## Tandemi

Joo, niitä olenkin katsellut. Tuli vain mieleen että kun tuossa deoren takavaihtajassa ei ole barrel adjustmentiä, eli sitä vaijerin kireyden hienosäätöä, niin onko se tavallaan tuolla kahvassa?

Tuli kyllä todellakin huomattua että hienoa säätämistä on! Pikkuisen vedin löysiä pois, niin vaihteiden vaihtaminen meni ihan hirveäksi. Nyt sain suurin piirtein toimivaksi, mutta isommalle vaihtaessa takertelee. 

Hyvä homma jos tuohon tottuu, olenkin antanut 3vk aikaa itselleni tottua tuohon penkkiin. Jos ei persberi totu, niin sitten pitää miettiä onko se oikeasti vääränlainen. Seuraavan päivän lenkki on kyllä erittäin tuskallista ajaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kni94

Ja tohon penkkiin en kyllä tottunut vaan suosiolla vaihdoin ja oli elämäni parhaita ratkaisuja  :Leveä hymy:  Ihan hirveä se vakiopenkki.

http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38082...rt-Plus-Satula tuon ostin itse, ei valittamista

----------


## Viltro

> Joo, niitä olenkin katsellut. Tuli vain mieleen että kun tuossa deoren takavaihtajassa ei ole barrel adjustmentiä, eli sitä vaijerin kireyden hienosäätöä, niin onko se tavallaan tuolla kahvassa?
> 
> Tuli kyllä todellakin huomattua että hienoa säätämistä on! Pikkuisen vedin löysiä pois, niin vaihteiden vaihtaminen meni ihan hirveäksi. Nyt sain suurin piirtein toimivaksi, mutta isommalle vaihtaessa takertelee. 
> 
> Hyvä homma jos tuohon tottuu, olenkin antanut 3vk aikaa itselleni tottua tuohon penkkiin. Jos ei persberi totu, niin sitten pitää miettiä onko se oikeasti vääränlainen. Seuraavan päivän lenkki on kyllä erittäin tuskallista ajaa



Juurikin kahvan puolelta löytyy tämä säätö vaijerille niin etu kuin takavaihtajalle. 
Tästä helpot ohjeet https://youtu.be/anZIgnxpCbw

----------


## orc biker

> En vain tiedä millainen hyvä keula on edes ajaa



Älä vaihda, kun et koe tarvetta. Eiköhän tuo huollon puutteessa ala mennä parissa vuodessa selvästi huonommaksi, jolloin tunnet tarpeen. Näin säästät aikaa ja rahaa, kun ajat sinne asti tyytyväisenä. Ensi vuonna kuulemma Rock Shoxin keuloihin tulisi Motion Control ihan halpoihinkin malleihin, tosin vieläkin vähän epäilyttää, kun ei siitä montaa uutista ole ollut. Sitten ei ainakaan ole kummoista syytä useimpien ostaa muuta kuin "halpa" alle parin sadan keula.

----------


## Antero_

Pohdin edelleen itse runkokokojen 18 ja 20 välillä. Voitko kertoa hieman omista mittasuhteistasi?

Minkä runkokoon tilasit? Kuinka pitkä olet ja mikä haaramitta?

----------


## orc biker

> Pohdin edelleen itse runkokokojen 18 ja 20 välillä. Voitko kertoa hieman omista mittasuhteistasi?
> 
> Minkä runkokoon tilasit? Kuinka pitkä olet ja mikä haaramitta?



Minä ottaisin sinuna 18" ja tekisin siitä isomman tarvittaessa stemmiä pidentämällä ja ostamalla pidemmän satulatolpan, koska tuo vakio lienee riittävyyden rajalla, ehkä ei edes riitä. Ei tuossa isommassa juuri muutu kuin korkeus. En jaksa tarkistaa, mutta liekö sentin pidempi? Tosin sinulla on tosi pitkät jalat, mikä hämää normaalia valintaprosessia kummasti. Minä silti itse tekisin noin sinun mitoillasi, mutta en voi sanoa, että sinun pitäisi tehdä niin. Se on ihan oma päätöksesi. Se turvallisin valintaa lienee kuitenkin suositusten mukainen 20".

----------


## Tandemi

No nyt vaihteet vaihtuu yksitellen ja tuon vaihteen paukahtamisen luulen vain ominaisuudeksi. Ketju hyppää rattaiden yläpuolelta ja napsahtaa isommalle vaihteelle. Ei ole sulavaa, mutta ei kai myöskään vakavaa?  :Hymy:

----------


## kni94

> Älä vaihda, kun et koe tarvetta. Eiköhän tuo huollon puutteessa ala mennä parissa vuodessa selvästi huonommaksi, jolloin tunnet tarpeen. Näin säästät aikaa ja rahaa, kun ajat sinne asti tyytyväisenä. Ensi vuonna kuulemma Rock Shoxin keuloihin tulisi Motion Control ihan halpoihinkin malleihin, tosin vieläkin vähän epäilyttää, kun ei siitä montaa uutista ole ollut. Sitten ei ainakaan ole kummoista syytä useimpien ostaa muuta kuin "halpa" alle parin sadan keula.



Alkoi tarvetta ilmestyä kun keulan lukituksen säätönamiska ja sen alapuolella oleva namiska lensi huitsin nevadaan porrasajossa. Vielä pitäisi lyödä kasaan ja toivoa että toimii. Samoin Kyllähän nuo pohjaavat kun joltain nyppylältä kovempaa tulee alas, toisaalta pitää myös opetella painon siirto taakse paremmin koska eihän kaikkea voi laittaa keulan työksi kun pudotusmatka kasvaa

Riittää tuo aloittelijan ajoihin mutta on helppo nähdä miksei siihen voi luottaa kun alkaa vauhtia tulla enemmän ja maasto vaikeutuu. En itsekään tiennyt että innostuisin vaikeammasta maastosta ja tekniikan harjoittelusta noin. Nyt on varaa panostaa keulaan kun pyörän oston aikaan oli aika tiukilla että saa koko pyörää. Pitäisi vain tietää onko voimansiirron osat niin pitkäikäisiä että joku 250-300e keulan ostaminen tähän kannattaa (tuo rockshox gold 30 tk esim?)

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Saahan sen voimansiirronkin päivitettyä tai ostettua uusia osia hajonneiden tilalle. Koko voimansiirron päivitys on n. 300 € setti jos ei ihan hienointa hifiä tarvi, ja yksittäiset osat muutamia kymppejä.

----------


## Jenkka

Antero. Mulla on 2013 mallin zr race 18 ja jalat 87,5 ja varsi 182,5cm. Satulaputki on sitten aika tapissa. Mutta niinhän meillä m/l välikoon miehillä on usein tämä vaikeus. Teknisempään ajoon 18" passeli, mutta, koska on myös täpäri, niin raadolla on vedetty vain helpot  jämit ja rattamaratonit. Olenkin kaipaillut hieman pitempää ohjaamoa radonin 18" koon sijaan ja tilasinkin kuiturunkoisen xxl:n rokkikoneen 19" koossa. Raadosta tulee osittainen elintenluovuttava pojan 16" koon zr race 5 malliin ja runko jää odottamaan pojan kasvua. Jännää on nähdä, kun tulee millainen härpäke tuo rock machine on... Taidankin avata uuden langan tuolle merkille :Hymy:

----------


## tumbelowski

Radonin R1 on tähän tietoon valikoitumassa ensimmäiseksi maantiepyöräkseni. Koko vaan mietityttää kovin kun koeistumaan / ajamaan ei pääse. Olen itse 184 cm pitkä ja inseam n. 84 cm. Kävin testaamassa XXL:n Rock Machine 900:sta eilen 56 kokoisena. Se tuntui ajoasennoltaan ja geometrialtaan liian pieneltä minulle (tosin ei tietenkään tappiin asti säädettynä ja on luonnollisesti eri merkkinen ja eri rungon geometria). Ajoasento tuntui ahtaalta. Toki tosiaan maantiepyöräkokemusta ei ole, joten oikean asennon määritelmä on itselle vielä hakusessa. Ja tiedän, että tässä tapauksessa olisi fiksumpaa ostaa kivijalasta suoraan ja sitä kautta hakea oikea koko, mutta haluaisin suoraan 105 osasarjalla olevan ja se jättää kotimaan markkinat pääosin pois laskuista. Eli summasummarum, onko palstalla R1 omistajia ja jos on, niin osaatteko antaa osviittaa olisiko tuo Radonin geometria 58 koossa minulle liian iso?

----------


## kni94

Tietääkö / voiko joku team 5.0 omistava vilkaista miten päin & missä järjestyksessä nämä keulan laakerit yms menee?

Hommat meni hyvin siihen asti että aloin kasaamaan takaisin läjään, huomasin tankoa laittaessa että letkut on solmussa, laskin keulaa ja järkevänä kun en irrottanut etukäteen rengasta niin painovoiman avustuksella keulaputki sinkosi alalaakerin ja kartion mäkeen enkä ottanut kuvaa miten päin ne alunperin olivat. Koitin kerran laittaa kasaan mutta tuo kartio (vasemmalla leveä rengas) on höttöistä ainetta ja alkoi vääntymään.

ps. olisi varmaan kannattanut käyttää tuo alkuperäinen suntour XCT keula irti ennen rock shoxin taperedin ostoa, luotin vain Radonin sivuihin missä luki että tapered keulat sopii team mallistoon. Nyt tuohon varmaan tarvii jotain palikkaa(?) että saa tapered keulan asennettua, en tiedä mitä rock shoxin mukana tulee
e: suntour on siis suoralla putkella

----------


## Jältti

> Ja tohon penkkiin en kyllä tottunut vaan suosiolla vaihdoin ja oli elämäni parhaita ratkaisuja  Ihan hirveä se vakiopenkki.
> 
> http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38082...rt-Plus-Satula tuon ostin itse, ei valittamista



Tämähän oli hyvä vinkki. Kävin hakemassa samanmoisen. Ilman mitään satulan hienosäätöjä tuntui perse tykkäävän heti. Tuo perus-satula on kyllä niin perseestä ettei mitään järkeä. Tuntui että jokaiseen pieneenkin töyssyyn sai perseen nostaa satulasta ettei jyrise suoraan selkärankaan. Suosittelen budjettimiehille.

----------


## paaton

> Tämähän oli hyvä vinkki. Kävin hakemassa samanmoisen. Ilman mitään satulan hienosäätöjä tuntui perse tykkäävän heti. Tuo perus-satula on kyllä niin perseestä ettei mitään järkeä. Tuntui että jokaiseen pieneenkin töyssyyn sai perseen nostaa satulasta ettei jyrise suoraan selkärankaan. Suosittelen budjettimiehille.



Sen satulan kuuluukin olla kova, eikä tuollainen motonentin sohva.

----------


## kni94

> Sen satulan kuuluukin olla kova, eikä tuollainen motonentin sohva.



Miksi? 

Kovalla penkillä oli ikävä ajaa, pehmeällä penkillä on kiva ajaa.

Mikä meni väärin?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Sen satulan kuuluukin olla kova, eikä tuollainen motonentin sohva.



Itsekin olen satulan vaihtoa harkinnut, kun ei ole vajaan kymmenen lenkin jälkeen perse tottunut tuohon vakiomalliin. Ei nyt tietenkään mitään jousitettua sohvaa, mutta mikä muka on todella kovan satulan etu?

----------


## pee

Liian pysty ajoasento?

----------


## orc biker

> Miksi? 
> 
> Kovalla penkillä oli ikävä ajaa, pehmeällä penkillä on kiva ajaa.
> 
> Mikä meni väärin?



Satulan kuuluu olla sopivan kova, niin kova kuin takamus kestää tottua. Se hiertää vähemmän ja siihen uppoaa vähemmän, mikä on hyvä verenkierrolle. Tosin tuo kova satula -juttu on sinällään vähän hassu, kun jotkut sanovat sen niin kuin karskisti, että ei sen kuulu olla mikään sohva, mutta sitten heillä itsellään on vaipat housuissa pehmustamassa sitä kovaa satulaa.

Tuo vakiona tullut näyttää kaiken tavoin huonolta satulalta, että kannattaa tosiaan vaihtaa. Monestihan se vaihto menee pieleen, mutta sitä ei välttämättä huomaa, ellei aja kovin pitkiä lenkkejä. Pehmeä satula on helpompi valinta, koska se antaa paljon anteeksi suunnittelussa, koska eihän se kovan tavoin niin nopeasti tunnu epämiellyttävältä.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Satulan kuuluu olla sopivan kova, niin kova kuin takamus kestää tottua. Se hiertää vähemmän ja siihen uppoaa vähemmän, mikä on hyvä verenkierrolle. Tosin tuo kova satula -juttu on sinällään vähän hassu, kun jotkut sanovat sen niin kuin karskisti, että ei sen kuulu olla mikään sohva, mutta sitten heillä itsellään on vaipat housuissa pehmustamassa sitä kovaa satulaa.



Kuulostaa siltä, että kovan satulan edut ovat sitä suuremmat mitä pidempää lenkkiä ajaa?

----------


## kni94

Voihan se kovempi & kapeampi olla parempi pitkällä rupeamalla mutta on tuo motonetin sohva ainakin omassa ajossa 100x parempi kuin vakiona tullut lätyskä. En halunnut edes lähteä ajamaan sen kanssa kun oli perse hellänä edellisestä lenkistä.

Pitää katsoa kun sen aika tulee, nyt on paljon muuta kehitettävää kuin istumalihaksien kovettaminen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

Minusta taas lyhyessä ajossa saa juurikin olla kova satula. Säämiskähousujen kanssa maastossa toimisi ihan hyvin koko hiilarinen jakkarakin. 
Se sohva on vaan sohva, ei sellainen kuulu urheiluun. 

 En oikein tykkää uudemmista castellin aero bibseistäkään edes maantiellä, koska noissa on hivenen aiempaa paksumpi pehmuste. Tulee taas se sohvalla istumisen tunne. Onneksi maastoon tarkoitetuissa bibseissä on huomattavasti ohuempi pehmuste.

----------


## kni94

Jos se ei kerran kuulu urheiluun niin sitten se on niin. Satulan poistamalla kokonaan saa tästäkin extreme lajin

----------


## Blackborow

> Se sohva on vaan sohva, ei sellainen kuulu urheiluun.



Kyllä. Urheilun kuuluu olla verta, hikeä ja kyyneleitä. Ei se saa missään nimessä olla mukavaa. Näinhän opetettiin jo peruskoulussa ja se tässä kansassa kyllä näkyy.

----------


## Jältti

Jännä juttu että tuo motonetin "sohva" tuntuu kouraan kovemmalta kuin tuo originelli. Ehkä se vaan sopii omaan perseeseen paremmin. (hieno)Säätämättäkin se on vielä. Originellillä tuli ajeltua yli 250km ja ei perse tottunut.

Parempi se on minusta hakea kahenkympin penkki että voi ajaa ilolla kuin tilailla erinäistä satsia erilaisia penkkejä isolla rahalla. Kun ei tiedä mitä hakee niin voi olla tyytyväinen vähäänkin. Pitkät listat tuli selailtua satuloita eri kaupoista ja kun ei testaamaan pääse niin hain (lähes)halvimman. Tilailee sitten parempaa kun siihen on tarvetta ja tajuaa mitä hakee siltä penkiltä. Ajellahan voi vaikka anaalitapilla jos sillä tyytyväiseksi tulee.

----------


## orc biker

> Se sohva on vaan sohva, ei sellainen kuulu urheiluun.



Jälleen näitä pyöräilyn ikiaikaisia "totuuksia". Pitää tehdä jotenkin, koska niin nyt vain pitää tehdä, oli siinä järkeä tai ei, eikä siinä useimmiten ole, koska järkeville asioille löytyvät järkevät perustelut.

Hyvä satula on sopivan napakka, sopivan leveä istuinluille, sopivan tasainen poikittaissuunnassa ja sopivasti nokkaa kohti laskeva pituussuunnassa. Nokassa ei ole halkiota. Sen takia, että tuollaisella satulalla paino pysyy pääosin istuinluilla ja siten verenkierto pysyy hyvänä, eivätkä hermotkaan jää puristuksiin. Kovempaan uppoaa vähemmän, joten se hankaakin vähemmän, mutta rajaa menee siinä, mihin istuinluut pystyvät tottumaan. Jos ei yksinkertaisesti totu, vaan jatkavat kipeytymistä tai muuten tuntuu hankalalta, niin sitten se on liian kova, eikä sellaisella ajamisesta tule mitään, eikä sellaista ajamista tule kovin paljoa tehtyä.

----------


## alteregoni

Niiiii-i. Mun mielestä paras satula on se mistä oma perse tykkää. Kyllä minäkin muutamaa "huippu penkkiä" kokeillut mutta, huomannut että näin hermovaurion omaavanani en kykene kovaa satulaa käyttämään. Jalasta lähtee tunto tosi nopeesti. Jokaiselle jotain. Mun mielestä aivan turhaa kiistellä, että mikä on oikea satula ja mikä ei.

----------


## Tandemi

> Tämähän oli hyvä vinkki. Kävin hakemassa samanmoisen. Ilman mitään satulan hienosäätöjä tuntui perse tykkäävän heti. Tuo perus-satula on kyllä niin perseestä ettei mitään järkeä. Tuntui että jokaiseen pieneenkin töyssyyn sai perseen nostaa satulasta ettei jyrise suoraan selkärankaan. Suosittelen budjettimiehille.




Mä kävin ostamassa viime viikolla tämän: http://goo.gl/jvIGaa ja yli 200km takana ilman ääretöntä tuskaa.
Kyllä tässäkin saa pidemmässä ajossa perseen puutumaan, mutta samanlainen kipu on poissa. Katson kovempaa jakkaraa tilalle, kun tulee ostettua housut, jossa on säämiskät. Pidemmillä ajoilla tuppaa hanuri hikoamaan enemmän ja 50km jälkeen alkaa haitata hiertymät.

----------


## tkallio

Täällä kun on muitakin ZR Team 5.0:n vastikään hankkineita, niin pitääpä itsekin kirjoitella kokemuksia. Itsellä siis 2015 mallinen pyörä joka on kyllä ollut erinomainen hintaisekseen. Työmatka ja yleisajoon alunperin ostin, mutta maastoajoa on tullut koko ajan enemmän. Suurin osa ajoista tulee kuitenkin maantiepyörällä, joka sekin Radon. 

Heti aluksi vaihdoin Suntourin keulan Rock Shoxin XC30 jousimalliin, joka osoittautui Suntouria huomattavasti paremmaksi ja herkemmäksi. Muuten Suntourikin olisi mennyt omassa ajossa, mutta siinä loppui jousto ilmojen kylmettyä pakkaselle, elastomeerit kait jäätyivät. Tuota Rock Shoxia on testeissäkin ihan kohtuu keulaksi kehuttu ja ilmakeuloja helpompi huollettavuus ja ehkä vähempi huollontarve on plussaa.
 Satula vaihtui myös Motonetin malliin ja renkaat vaihtuu jossain välissä ehkäpä Race Kingeihin.

----------


## Halpis

Nopeaa toimintaa Radonilta ja DHL.ältä.

Pyörän maksu kuitattiin  vastaanotetuksi ja näinollen tilauksen käsittely ja lähetys torstaina  16.6. Maanantaina 20.6 DHL kiikutti pyörän perille itä-uusimaalle.  Lähetyksen seuranta toimi hyvin koko matkalta, myös suomen puolella.

Pyörä  on Radonin TCS 7.0 Disc, kerron silläkin uhalla että saan haukut  varustellun (ylipainavan) pyörän ostosta  :Hymy:  Itse en ole vielä pyörää  nähnyt, tilasin sen toiseen osoitteesen. Pyörä tulee kestopäällyste- ja  hiekkatie ajoon vanhan maastopyörän tilalle.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...ery_country=39

----------


## Tandemi

En löytänyt topickia, jossa voisin kysyä tyhmän kysymyksen.

Etupyörän laakerisuojus oli lähtenyt irti ja sisälle oli päässyt moskaa.. Pitäisikö sen muovisen suojan pysyä ihan itsellään siinä laakereiden suojana vai mitä tässä nyt on päässyt käymään.?

Pitää ilmeisesti putsata laakerit ja laittaa vaseliinit sisälle, ettei kulu hiekan ja moskan takia laakerit, mutta kuinka sen suojan kanssa tehdään?

----------


## jone1

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...rce=newsletter
Alle 1500ekuu hiilikuitu radoni ultegralla.
Halpaa sanoisin.

----------


## kni94

Suosittelen välttämään kauppaa kuin ruttoa jos on mahdollista ostaa muualta, aivan käsittämättömän huono asiakaspalvelu. 

Koitin udella mikä ohjainlaakeri zr team 5.0 on ja onko heillä tapered keulalle crown racea koska pyörässä on tapered ohjainlaakeri mutta suoran kaulaputken keula jossa suora -> tapered crown race systeemi.

Ensin kerrottiin että pyörä on tehty tapered keulalle, sitten että ohjainlaakeria ei tarvitse vaihtaa parin viestin verran, sitten että ei heillä ole reduction conusta myynnissä mitä ikinä sillä tarkoittikaan ja viimeiseen viestiin että ei siihen mitään tapered keuloja voi asentaa. Mikä ihme siinä on niin vaikeaa vastata normaalisti.

----------


## orc biker

> Suosittelen välttämään kauppaa kuin ruttoa jos on mahdollista ostaa muualta, aivan käsittämättömän huono asiakaspalvelu.



Joo, sieltä ei aina saa järkevää vastausta, vaan usein jopa vinoilua. Ja tuo viimeisin saamasi vastaus on pelkkää käsittämätöntä tietämättömyyttä tai mitä lie. Suosittelen edelleen mittaamaan sen itse tai sitten ihan vain luottamaan siihen, mitä sanoin toisessa ketjussa sopivasta laakerista. Se on toki minulta arvaus, mutta se on kuitenkin aika todennäköisesti oikea arvaus. Eikä siinä kuitenkaan ole kyse kuin parista kympistä, ja saahan sen varmaan vaikka myytyä, jos tulee väärä.

----------


## Saegi

> Mikä ihme siinä on niin vaikeaa vastata normaalisti.



Sama mielikuva jäi itselle, mutta kaippa toi tyyli on enemmän Saksalaista mentaliteettia. Muutaman sähköpostin vaihdoin heidän kanssaan ja kyllä se loppujen lopuksi oli ihan asiallista keskustelua. Ensimmäinen vastaus minkä heiltä sain tuntui suoranaiselta vittuilulta mutta sen jälkeen asia meni ongelmitta, eikä jäänyt mitään itsellä hampaankoloon. Muutaman muun saksalaisen kanssa vaihtanut myös sähköpostia ja tyyli on ollut hyvin samanlaista alkuun. Vastaukset tuntuu olevan todella suoria ja töksähteleviä.

Mutta muuten Bike-Discountista tilanneena ei voi valittaa toimintaa.

----------


## JimmyR

24.6 tuli tilattua Bike Discountista Radon ZR Race 8.0. 
Samana päivänä oli pyörä pakattu ja valmis lähtemään. Mutta 28.6 asti on ollut paikoillaan hamburgissa. Saa nähdä saapuuko pyörä ennen viikonloppua. Pääsis vähän testaamaan. Tähän asti ollut todella tyytyväinen BD toimintaan. Onko muilla saapunut viikossa pyörät sieltä?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> 24.6 tuli tilattua Bike Discountista Radon ZR Race 8.0. 
> Samana päivänä oli pyörä pakattu ja valmis lähtemään. Mutta 28.6 asti on ollut paikoillaan hamburgissa. Saa nähdä saapuuko pyörä ennen viikonloppua. Pääsis vähän testaamaan. Tähän asti ollut todella tyytyväinen BD toimintaan. Onko muilla saapunut viikossa pyörät sieltä?



Mulla meni kymmenen arkipäivää. Tilasin sunnuntaina, ja paketti saapui siitä reilun viikon päästä perjantaina. Munkin tapauksessa paketti jumitti Saksassa todella pitkään, mutta kun lähti sieltä kohti Suomea, niin ei enää kauaa mennyt. En kyllä usko, että saapuu viikonlopuksi, jos ei ole vielä Saksasta lähtenyt.

----------


## Viltro

Itsellä myös vain hyviä kokemuksia, fillarin ja X  määrän muuta tilauksia onnistuneesti ja nopeasti kotiuttanut. 

Takuu hommiinki tutustuin kun Sigman mittarin anturi oli rikki jo uutena. Sekin meni oikein kivuttomasti parilla sähköpostilla ja lappujen tulostus suoraan omilta sivuilta ja paketti postiin.

Oisko pari-kolme viikkoa mennyt siitä kun rikkinäisen laitoin postiin ja uusi oli jo pyörässä kiinni.

Sähköposteihinkin on vastattu mielestäni ihan asiallisesti kun olen vaihtajankorvaketta yms kysellyt.

----------


## Viljouu

Tulipa tuossa ostettua ensimmäiseksi ''kunnon'' maastopyöräksi zr team 5.0  
Liekö normaalia että jarrulevyn ja renkaan välillä on edestakaisin välystä ja napsahtelua paikallaan liikutettaessa jarrupohjassa. Onko muilla sama vai olenko tässä aivan turhaan huolissaan. Kiristelin kaikkia mahd ruuveja ja pultteja muttei tuo välys mennyt miksikään. Muuten kyllä vaikuttaa melko pätevältä peliltä, ainakin kun ei ole paremmasta tietoa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## alteregoni

Vaikea varmaksi sanoa näkemättä, mutta uskoisin että on normaalia. Palat noissa Shimanon jarrusatuloissa pääsevät liikkumaan edestakaisin. Luultavasti ääni tulee tästä liikkeestä.

----------


## pee

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ski%F6-liikkuu

----------


## Viltro

> Tulipa tuossa ostettua ensimmäiseksi ''kunnon'' maastopyöräksi zr team 5.0  
> Liekö normaalia että jarrulevyn ja renkaan välillä on edestakaisin välystä ja napsahtelua paikallaan liikutettaessa jarrupohjassa. Onko muilla sama vai olenko tässä aivan turhaan huolissaan. Kiristelin kaikkia mahd ruuveja ja pultteja muttei tuo välys mennyt miksikään. Muuten kyllä vaikuttaa melko pätevältä peliltä, ainakin kun ei ole paremmasta tietoa



Itselläni oli samaa, pieni "klappi" eestaas jarru pohjassa. Syy oli inan löysä centerlock kiinnitys, tai näin ainakin päättelin koska vika korjaantui kun vaihdoin levyt uusiin ja kiristin pirun tiukkaan . Jos ei löydy kiristys työkaluja niin kovaa ajoa vain. Ei haittaa ajossa yhtään mitään

----------


## kni94

Omaan zr team 5.0 vaihdoin tosiaan rock shoxin gold 30 tk 29 120mm keulan joka ainakin paikallisen liikkeen mukaan on ulkomitoiltaan sama kuin gold 30 100mm versio (joka on kalleimmassa teamissa) joten geometrian ei pitäisi mennä aivan päin hanuria. Käytännössä tuo keula on valovuosia edellä suntourin jousikeulaa ja ymmärrän nyt hyvin vihan budjettimaastureiden keuloja kohtaan. Kyllä halvallakin pystyy ajamaan polkuja mutta ei se kovin nautinnollista ollut, ei vain tiennyt paremmasta. Rockshoxin kanssa pyörää on aloittelijanakin paljon helpompi käsitellä painonsiirron, keulimisen, bunnyhopin yms opettelussa ja muutenkin ihan kaikessa ajossa tuntuu paremmalle.

Aika näyttää miten voimansiirto pärjää, onko vaihtamiselle ylipäätään jotain suositusta miten se kannattaa tehdä että säästää osia eniten ja pääsee parhaalla hyödyllä? Pelaa ihan ok mutta takavaihtajan vaijerin pää on rispaantunut lähes poikki ja takavaihtaja ei aina vaihda ylös aivan välittömästi, varmaan säädöissä vikaa. Paha sanoa onko kalliimmat voimansiirtosetit paljonkin parempia kun ei ole kokeillut.

Hemmetin kallista tämä maastopyöräily kylläkin on, nyt on fillari melkein puolet auton arvosta. Jotenkin sitä vain on saanut iskostettua mieleen että max 50e käytetty fillari riittää kauppa/kaupunkipyöräksi niin mitä ihmeen järkeä on maksaa tonnia maastofillarista. Toisaalta on niitä huonompiakin tapoja tuhlata rahat, varmaan..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## lateksi

Radon Skeen 29 8.0 tuli pari päivää sitten perille, alle viikossa.
Tanko kiinni, säädöt oli kohdillaan ei muuta kuin kovaa ajoa...

----------


## orc biker

> OPelaa ihan ok mutta takavaihtajan vaijerin pää on rispaantunut lähes poikki ja takavaihtaja ei aina vaihda ylös aivan välittömästi, varmaan säädöissä vikaa. Paha sanoa onko kalliimmat voimansiirtosetit paljonkin parempia kun ei ole kokeillut.



Ei tuo laadusta ole kiinni, vaan säädöistä. Laita vaikka pikaliimaa ja teippiä, jos sinulla ei ole niitä alumiinisia vaijerin päätyjä, koska se äkkiä irrottaessa pääsee purkautumaan liian kauas ja se on sitten pilalla ja sillä voi pilata kuorenkin äkkiä. Jos ei vaihda isommalle rattaalle, niin vaijeria pitää kiristää.

Vai, mikä on rispaantunut poikki? Onko se kohta, mistä vaijeri puristetaan kiinni? Se on vähän huono monestakin syystä.

----------


## Jältti

Ei prkl mulla on jotenkin paska mäihä nyt tän fillarin kaa. Sports Trakkeri näyttää hiukka alle 400 kilsaa ja nyt kävi tämmönen.


Klikkaamalla isommaks.

Ei taia ihan normaalia kulumista olla? Taitaa olla kolmanneks pienin vaihde ja tuolla tulee runtattua kaikkein härskimmät ylämäet. Oon mä sen aina tienny et jaloissa on voimaa mut että näin. Mihinkään ei ole ottanut iskua ja kertaakaan en ole pyörällä kaatunu. Mite voi olla noin paskaa laatu. Huhu et vituttaa rueta tappeleen taas takuu-asioiden kaa ja tilaileen uutta.

E: Parasta tässä on et n. viikko sitten en muista että mitään vikaa olisi ollut. Parvekkeella säilyttänyt jotenka kukaan talttahammaskaan ei ole päässyt käsiks. Lenkille lähtiessä yritin vaihtaa pienempää isompaan ylämäkeen ja rutina vaan kuulu. Vaihdoin siis enne ylämäkeä. Taluttamalla mäki ylös ja matka jatkui. Jäin sitten myöhemmin kuvarastia napsimaan ja aattelin et tossahan on hyvät portaat reenailla ylöspäin ja rupesin rullaan pienempää niin ketju jäi tuonne 2-3 vaihteen väliin jumiin. Hyvä että oli tämmöen paikka ja kävelyvauhti. Ois muuten menny solmuun koko takapakka kun ois vähän runtannu.

----------


## paaton

> Huhu et vituttaa rueta tappeleen taas takuu-asioiden kaa ja tilaileen uutta.



Vedät henkeä, menet kauppaan ja ostat uuden ja laadukkaamman pakan.

----------


## Jami2003

Väärin vaihdetta vaihdettu  :Leveä hymy: 

... Se rikkoo pakan kuin pakan..

----------


## h2nkki

Moro. Onko tietoa sopiiko slide 7.0 am140 2011 runkoon tapered ohjainlaakeri?  Ostin 1 1/8 integroidun sarjan, laakerikupit oli huomattavasti pienempi ku vakiot. Siitä tuli mieleen että voiko isompi koko johtua tapered tai 1,5"  sovite varauksesta?

----------


## Jältti

> Vedät henkeä, menet kauppaan ja ostat uuden ja laadukkaamman pakan.



Näin mä aattelinkin tehdä. Toivottavasti lähtee pakka auki normityökaluilla. Viimeks oli niin jumissa että tarvi oikeat työkalut.
Onko suosituksia kestävästä pakasta? 

Ei tuo voinut tällä lenkillä käydä. Ei tapahdu tuommosta kävelyvauhdista, mikä oli myös siinä ennen ekaa nousua. Pakko olla että jotakin käyny pari lenkkiä takaperin kun olin vähän teknisemmällä pätkällä. Joku kivi lentäny ketjujen väliin? En tiiä, omituinen on.

----------


## stumpe

Millä normityökaluilla sä pakan irroitat? Mä oon aina tarvinnu pakka-avaimen ja ketjuruoskan.

----------


## paaton

> Millä normityökaluilla sä pakan irroitat? Mä oon aina tarvinnu pakka-avaimen ja ketjuruoskan.



Isoilla siirtoleukapihdeillä saa hyvin kiinni siitä rissan päältä.

----------


## alteregoni

Itse en kyllä ottais millään muulla kuin ketjuruoskalla, jos meinaan vielä pitää pakan käyttökuntoisena....

----------


## Jältti

Joo isoilla piheillä. Tai ruuvipenkkiin. Eikä se ehjänä silloin lähde. 

Pitää katella mitä tarjontaa jykylässä on. Tarviiko noissa tarkkailla muuta kuin hampaita ja rattaiden määrää? Elikkäs tossa oli 10-pakka 11-36 http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...5151/wg_id-402

Jos sitä kokeilis vaikka sramia seuraavaks. Käykö esim tommonen? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...8349/wg_id-402

Puoltas kyllä tilata ulkomailta kun samalla pitäisi tilata läjä työkaluja mutta jos edukkaasti löytyy kivijalasta niin sieltä sitten.

----------


## paaton

> Joo isoilla piheillä. Tai ruuvipenkkiin. Eikä se ehjänä silloin lähde.



 :Hymy:  Arveletko, että minkä vuoksi tuo ratas on aluperin hajonnut?

----------


## Jältti

Ei ne vissiin siellä bike-discountilla nuin brutaaleja menetelmiä käytä, vaikka mistä minä tiiän. 

Kyllä sen vanhan voi ottaa pois ihan miten tykkää jos viskoo mäkeen sen jälkeen eikä rupea kunnostamaan.... :Sarkastinen: 

e: Niin siis ostin tuon pyörän 400km sitten kasattuna bike-discountilta. Ratti, etupyörä ja penkki kiinni ja menoks (tottakai pulttien ja ohjekirjan checkit). Edelliseen pyörään vaihdoin pakan joskus, kaupasta samanlainen tilalle. Brutaaleja menetelmiä, ei toimi. Polkupyöräpajalle irrottamaan ja sitä rataa.

----------


## Buny

Onkos jollekin muulle tullut linkuston laakereiden vaihdon yhteydessä vastaan väljiä puslia? Aloin tuossa tarkastamaan 2014 vuosimallin Slide 130 29" laakereiden kuntoa ja huomasin, että keskiön lähellä ja satulaputkessa olevien nivelten puslat (alla olevissa kuvissa) olivat väljähtäneet melkoisesti (yhteensä niitä oli siis 4, joista 3 olivat väljähtäneet). Erityisesti tämän huomasi tuosta satulaputken nivelestä. Sivuttaisliikettä osan päässä oli varmasti reilun millin. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hms32sh8a1...81%29.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4tld874rlx...81%29.jpg?dl=0

Koitin bike-discountin sivuilta katsella, josko sieltä olisi puslia löytynyt, mutta ainoastaan laakereita oli tuohon kyseiseen malliin tarjolla. Laitoin sitten asiasta viestiä suoraan bike-discountille, mutta en ole vastausta sieltä vielä saanut.

Löytyykö täältä kohtalotovereita? Ja mikäli löytyy, oletteko saaneet uusia puslia tilalle?

----------


## kni94

Saksanihme sai päivityksenä nyt myös takalokarin, eikä maksanut kuin kympin prismassa. Ammattilaiset ei tietysti pidä lokasuojia mutta jätetään ammattitouhut niille jotka sen taitaa. Alkaa olla pyörä kunnossa, vielä kun sais ukon kuntoon...  :Leveä hymy: 



Pitäisi keksiä vielä lisää hyviä ajoreittejä kun yleensä törmää joko niin tekniseen renkaanlevyiseen juurakkopolkuun etteiajamalla pääse eteenpäin tai sitten ihan hiekkateitä





> Ei tuo laadusta ole kiinni, vaan säädöistä. Laita vaikka pikaliimaa ja teippiä, jos sinulla ei ole niitä alumiinisia vaijerin päätyjä, koska se äkkiä irrottaessa pääsee purkautumaan liian kauas ja se on sitten pilalla ja sillä voi pilata kuorenkin äkkiä. Jos ei vaihda isommalle rattaalle, niin vaijeria pitää kiristää.
> 
> Vai, mikä on rispaantunut poikki? Onko se kohta, mistä vaijeri puristetaan kiinni? Se on vähän huono monestakin syystä.



Juurikin sen kohdan jälkeen mistä vaijeri puristettu kiinni. En ole vielä perehtynyt vaihto-operaatioon mutta oletettavasti ei ihan hirveän hankalaa? Tietenkin pitää saada se rungon läpi.

----------


## Akii

> Onkos jollekin muulle tullut linkuston laakereiden vaihdon yhteydessä vastaan väljiä puslia? Aloin tuossa tarkastamaan 2014 vuosimallin Slide 130 29" laakereiden kuntoa ja huomasin, että keskiön lähellä ja satulaputkessa olevien nivelten puslat (alla olevissa kuvissa) olivat väljähtäneet melkoisesti (yhteensä niitä oli siis 4, joista 3 olivat väljähtäneet). Erityisesti tämän huomasi tuosta satulaputken nivelestä. Sivuttaisliikettä osan päässä oli varmasti reilun millin. 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hms32sh8a1...81%29.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4tld874rlx...81%29.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Koitin bike-discountin sivuilta katsella, josko sieltä olisi puslia löytynyt, mutta ainoastaan laakereita oli tuohon kyseiseen malliin tarjolla. Laitoin sitten asiasta viestiä suoraan bike-discountille, mutta en ole vastausta sieltä vielä saanut.
> 
> Löytyykö täältä kohtalotovereita? Ja mikäli löytyy, oletteko saaneet uusia puslia tilalle?



Tommosia ilmeisesti olisit vailla: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...ery_country=39

Näköjään ei ole enää saatavilla, niin tuossa setissä olisi samaiset puslat kuvauksen perusteella: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...t-stay-2-58337
(On hintaa parille puslalle)

----------


## znood

onko täällä swoop 170 omistajia .. ? mikä fiilis on ostetusta pyörästä .. muista mainita vuosimalli ja malli

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Joo isoilla piheillä. Tai ruuvipenkkiin. Eikä se ehjänä silloin lähde. 
> 
> Pitää katella mitä tarjontaa jykylässä on. Tarviiko noissa tarkkailla muuta kuin hampaita ja rattaiden määrää? Elikkäs tossa oli 10-pakka 11-36 http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...5151/wg_id-402
> 
> Jos sitä kokeilis vaikka sramia seuraavaks. Käykö esim tommonen? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...8349/wg_id-402
> 
> Puoltas kyllä tilata ulkomailta kun samalla pitäisi tilata läjä työkaluja mutta jos edukkaasti löytyy kivijalasta niin sieltä sitten.



Tuo linkittämäsi Shimano on sama kuin se hajonnut pakka (jos muistan oikein, että sulla on ZR Team 6.0 tai 7.0). Ota vaikka se kympin kalliimpi SLX, jos haluat paremman.

----------


## alteregoni

> Onkos jollekin muulle tullut linkuston laakereiden vaihdon yhteydessä vastaan väljiä puslia? Aloin tuossa tarkastamaan 2014 vuosimallin Slide 130 29" laakereiden kuntoa ja huomasin, että keskiön lähellä ja satulaputkessa olevien nivelten puslat (alla olevissa kuvissa) olivat väljähtäneet melkoisesti (yhteensä niitä oli siis 4, joista 3 olivat väljähtäneet). Erityisesti tämän huomasi tuosta satulaputken nivelestä. Sivuttaisliikettä osan päässä oli varmasti reilun millin. 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hms32sh8a1...81%29.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4tld874rlx...81%29.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Koitin bike-discountin sivuilta katsella, josko sieltä olisi puslia löytynyt, mutta ainoastaan laakereita oli tuohon kyseiseen malliin tarjolla. Laitoin sitten asiasta viestiä suoraan bike-discountille, mutta en ole vastausta sieltä vielä saanut.
> 
> Löytyykö täältä kohtalotovereita? Ja mikäli löytyy, oletteko saaneet uusia puslia tilalle?




Hmm. Mietin vaan että ovatko väljähtäneet. Tuohan on osa minkä ei ainakaan periaatteessa pitäisi edes olla liikkuva osa. Vaan tuon puristuu laakerin sisäkehää vasten pultin avulla ja laakeri hoitaa liikkeen. Laakerit itse kyllä saattavat olla p...skana.

----------


## Buny

> Tommosia ilmeisesti olisit vailla: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...ery_country=39
> 
> Näköjään ei ole enää saatavilla, niin tuossa setissä olisi samaiset puslat kuvauksen perusteella: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...t-stay-2-58337
> (On hintaa parille puslalle)



No juurikin noita koitin katsella! Mikähän siinäkin on etteivät enää ole saatavilla.

----------


## Buny

> Hmm. Mietin vaan että ovatko väljähtäneet. Tuohan on osa minkä ei ainakaan periaatteessa pitäisi edes olla liikkuva osa. Vaan tuon puristuu laakerin sisäkehää vasten pultin avulla ja laakeri hoitaa liikkeen. Laakerit itse kyllä saattavat olla p...skana.



Unohtui mainita tuossa aikaisemmassa viestissä, että nuo isot laakerit on siis vaihdettu uusiin noin 1 kk takaperin. Pienempien laakereiden osalta olin tarkastamassa nyt tilannetta ja kiinnitin tuohon sivuttaisliikkeeseen huomiota.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0lcm2o3yje...21.06.jpg?dl=0

Tuossa peukalon kynnen kohdalla oli siis havaittavissa se reilun 1 mm pystysuuntainen liike (kun ajatellaan kuvan katselusuuntaa). Tuo kämmenen puoleinen pää ei heilunut mihinkään. Kyseiseen liikkeeseenhän ei laakeri ole mitenkää osallisena, tai näin olen ainakin itse käsittänyt? Täytynee koittaa putsailla nuo nivelet vielä ja katsoa häviäisikö se klappi samalla, jos siellä on ollut vaikka tuo toinen pultti liian pienessä momentissa. On sitte sekin mahdollisuus poissuljettu. 

Odotellaan nyt mitä vastaavat sieltä bike-discountilta.

Edit: Kävin nyt kokeilemassa niitä puslia vielä äsken, niin nyt niissä kaikissa tuntui sellainen pieni välys. Olisikohan se nyt sitten kuitenkin niin, että niissä pitää pieni pelivara olla  :Sekaisin: 

Editedit: Ja tuossa vielä video tilanteesta: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vl6hnq5hca...63141.mp4?dl=0

----------


## Buny

> Tommosia ilmeisesti olisit vailla: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...ery_country=39
> 
> Näköjään ei ole enää saatavilla, niin tuossa setissä olisi samaiset puslat kuvauksen perusteella: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...t-stay-2-58337
> (On hintaa parille puslalle)



Mahtaiskohan nuo olla keskenään sopivia? 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/umpcora2nm...kerit.png?dl=0
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...-pivot-2-58333
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...w-kit-ii-40485

----------


## alteregoni

Aivan totta. Tulee myös mieleen Radonin valmistus toleranssit, että ovatko uudet tuon tiukempi sovitteisia. Nyt kun muistelen, oman Radonini linkustoa kun sitä huolsin, niin olisko siinäkin ollut tuon rocker armin kohdalla ollut klappia... En nyt jaksa varmasti muistaa, mutta en täysin vakuuttunut ollut noista nivelistä.

----------


## Akii

Omassa 2015 slide 130 oli toisella puolella tuon kaltainen klappi, mutta korjaantui laakerin vaihdolla.

----------


## alteregoni

Joo noissa taitaa kaikissa olla nuo laakerit aika kakkelbergia. Jopa jos ostaa uudet Bike Discountilta kannattaa avat ne ja laittaa vaseliinia, koska tuppaavat olemaan kuivia kun navajo ketun per...naama.

----------


## Buny

No sepä tässä nyt onkin ku ne laakerit on vaihdettu n. 1 kk takaperin ja sen jälkeen ajettu maks. 6h. 

Nyt vastasivat B-D:stakin ja käskivät vaihtaa laakerit. Laitoin nyt vielä tarkennuksena sinne, että ne laakerit on tosiaan jo vaihdettu. Katsotaan mitä vastailevat. 

Puslista sanoivat, että on tällä hetkellä sold out.

----------


## alteregoni

Yhtenä ensiapunahan voisit ottaa pölysuojat irti laakereista ja truutata vaseliinia täyteen. Jos ovat niin kuivia kuin omassani oli, niin varmasti väljän tuntuisia. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti HI5 Bikestä Enduron laakerit.

----------


## Buny

> Yhtenä ensiapunahan voisit ottaa pölysuojat irti laakereista ja truutata vaseliinia täyteen. Jos ovat niin kuivia kuin omassani oli, niin varmasti väljän tuntuisia. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti HI5 Bikestä Enduron laakerit.



Unohtuipa tuohon edelliseen viestiin kirjoittaa, että vaseliinia on koitettu ruutata aika reilulla kädellä laakereihin lisää. 

Vastailivat nyt muuten uudemman kerran sieltä B-D:sta. 

"...if you want to change the main pivot bolts and bearings Artikelnr: KO00003182 is exactly what you need.

Cube and Radon are similar bikes. Slides are assembled by Cube!"

Eli pistin nyt sitten tuon Cuben kitin tulemaan (ihanan kallista...). Toivotaan, että sillä saadaan ongelma ratkaistua.

----------


## Buny

Koitinpa nyt vielä kerran tutkailla noita laakereita ja ei jumalauta! Ne on kuin onkin ne laakerit siellä, mitkä on väljiä! En olisi kyllä heti uskonut, että 6h käytön jälkeen ne on jo noin väljät! Eipä taida tarvita jatkossa enää hakea Laakerikeskukselta laakereita. Toivotaan, että tuossa Cuben setissä olevat laakerit nyt olisivat vähä laadukkaampia. Jos nekään eivät vakuuta niin täytyy tilata noita enduron laakereita.

----------


## alteregoni

No oho! Toivotaan että saat fillarin kuntoon.

----------


## paaton

Hullulta kyllä kuulostaa, että laakerit hajoasivat muutamaan tuntiin.
Eihän niitä vaan voi asentaa mitenkään väärin? Esimerkiksi niin, että pultti vetää sisäkooleja vastakkain?

----------


## stumpe

Oliko pultit oikeassa momentissa?

----------


## Jältti

> Tuo linkittämäsi Shimano on sama kuin se hajonnut pakka (jos muistan oikein, että sulla on ZR Team 6.0 tai 7.0). Ota vaikka se kympin kalliimpi SLX, jos haluat paremman.



Eka asiallinen vastaus. Kiitos siitä. Tilailen varmaan tuon SLX sitten.

----------


## paaton

> Hmm. Mietin vaan että ovatko väljähtäneet. Tuohan on osa minkä ei ainakaan periaatteessa pitäisi edes olla liikkuva osa. Vaan tuon puristuu laakerin sisäkehää vasten pultin avulla ja laakeri hoitaa liikkeen. Laakerit itse kyllä saattavat olla p...skana.



En yhtään tunne tuota linkuston rakennetta, mutta kannattaa oikeasti tarkistaa miten laakerit kiristyvät. Eli sisäkoolien pitää vastata siihen väliholkkiin mieluummin vähän ennen ulkokoolien ottamista pesiin kiinni. Eli jos se väliholkki on jostain syystä kulunut tai liian lyhyt, niin laakerit hajovat takuulla nopeasti.

----------


## orc biker

> Tuo linkittämäsi Shimano on sama kuin se hajonnut pakka (jos muistan oikein, että sulla on ZR Team 6.0 tai 7.0). Ota vaikka se kympin kalliimpi SLX, jos haluat paremman.



Minä tilasin juurikin tuon, kun taitaa olla korvannut aiemman no-name-sarjan HG62:n, joka on erinomainen pakka. Se on kestänyt minun "en pese koskaan" -tyylillänikin monta tuhatta, ja tuntuma on vieläkin kuin uudessa, ja se oli oli halpa (27 €). En tietysti voi sanoa, että tämä HG50 on yhtä hyvä, mutta tuskinpa ovat huonontaneet teräslaatuaan, enkä usko, että muotoilussakaan on ihmeitä muutoksia, joten odotan siltä ainakin lähes vastaavaa hinnan ja laadun suhdetta. SLX-pakassa taitaa lähinnä olla vain vähän eri päällystys osassa rattaita. En oikein jaksa uskoa, että se olennaisesti parantaisi kestävyyttä. Keveyshän noissa yleensä tuo sitä lisähintaa, ei kestävyys.

----------


## hana79

8 Nm for the small joints (seatstay, horstlink and shockbolts)
12 Nm for the big ones (mainpivot and pviot arm)

The bearings are pregreased an sealed so no additional lubrication is necessary.
The joints should be cleaned an greased with standad bike grease once or twice a year.

Best regards,

H&S Bike-Discount GmbH

Tuollaisen ohjeen sain kun omat linkut huolsin keväällä.

----------


## Buny

> 8 Nm for the small joints (seatstay, horstlink and shockbolts)
> 12 Nm for the big ones (mainpivot and pviot arm)
> 
> The bearings are pregreased an sealed so no additional lubrication is necessary.
> The joints should be cleaned an greased with standad bike grease once or twice a year.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> H&S Bike-Discount GmbH
> ...



Kiitoksia tuostakin infosta. 
Ajattelin kyllä pistää laakereihin lisää vaseliinia vaikka mainitsivatkin, ettei tarvitsisi lisävoitelua. Samoin täytyy huolehtia, että menevät uusilla kilkkeillä oikeaan momenttiin.

----------


## Jältti

> Minä tilasin juurikin tuon, kun taitaa olla korvannut aiemman no-name-sarjan HG62:n, joka on erinomainen pakka. Se on kestänyt minun "en pese koskaan" -tyylillänikin monta tuhatta, ja tuntuma on vieläkin kuin uudessa, ja se oli oli halpa (27 €). En tietysti voi sanoa, että tämä HG50 on yhtä hyvä, mutta tuskinpa ovat huonontaneet teräslaatuaan, enkä usko, että muotoilussakaan on ihmeitä muutoksia, joten odotan siltä ainakin lähes vastaavaa hinnan ja laadun suhdetta. SLX-pakassa taitaa lähinnä olla vain vähän eri päällystys osassa rattaita. En oikein jaksa uskoa, että se olennaisesti parantaisi kestävyyttä. Keveyshän noissa yleensä tuo sitä lisähintaa, ei kestävyys.



Näin minäkin olen ymmärtänyt. Pitäs saada kunnon isältä pojalle versio. Painolla ei mitään väliä. Siksi kyselin että onko noissa paljon juttuja mihin kiinnittää huomiota kun en mistään mitään tajua. Tuo orggis ainakin ihan shaibaa jos alle 400km hajoaa. Pakettikin oli ehjä kun fillarin sain. Pakko sen on olla iskua ottanut. Pitänee rueta ajamaan enemmän ilman musaa niin ainakin kuulee jos vaihtovirhe tapahtuu. Vääntyminen tuntuu oudolle kun vedon pitäs tapahtua suht suoraan. Saa olla ihan järjettömiä voimia että ketju tuon mutkalle vetäs mutta mistä minä tiedän. Meneekö niillä Dirttikisoissakin pakat solmulle aina vai mitä ihmettä? Onko muilla käyny näitä? Tänään huomasin ajellessa että enemmän tulee vaihettua veto päällä asfaltilla juurikin pieniä, maastossa kun yleensä jo valkkaa takapakan valmiiksi ja puottaa sitten etuvaihtajalla pienemmälle jos tarvetta on ja ennen kun menee kunnon väännöillä.

----------


## orc biker

En usko vaihtovirheeseen, enkä liian isoihin reisilihaksiin. Pitäisin todennäköisimpinä, että sinne väliin on jotenkin 1/10000000:sta lentänyt jokin kivi tai jotain vastaavaa. En tosin oikein keksi, miten se kivikään sitä voisi hajottaa hajottamatta ketjua samalla. Toki ainahan valmistusvirheitäkin tapahtuu, vaikka miten olisi 6 sigmaa, mutta siihen, että tuo olisi ominaisuuksiltaan niin heikko, on minun aika hankala uskoa. Terästähän tuo on. Sehän on materiaalina aika koeteltu, enkä muista ikinä nähneeni tuollaista tapausta. Suntourin vääntyneet eturattaat olen nähnyt, kun ihmisellä meni ylämäessä ketju jumiin rattaiden väliin.

Kun nyt googlettelin tuota HG50:stä, niin ei tuosta ihmisillä tunnu pahaa sanaa olevan. Eli varmaan hyvin harvinainen maanantaikappale tai "freak accident". Jos maltat odottaa pari vuotta, niin voin kertoa kokemuksiani, kun tilasin tuon tosiaan ihan vain varastoon odottamaan vaihdon hetkeä.  :Hymy:  Minä pyrin ostamaan tuollaisia halpoja, mutta ainakin oletettavasti vahvoja osia. Mitäpä noihin kuluviin osiin liikoja panostamaan, kun halvatkin omat minulla aina hoitaneet hommansa hyvin. Kun nyt katson Shimanon kuvastoa, niin näyttäisi olevan niin, että HG50-10 kuuluu Deore/Tiagra-sarjaan ja tuo HG62 oli myös näköjään sittenkin Deore, eikä mikään non-series.

----------


## latte

Moro!

Kysyin jo aikasemmin tosta radonin r1 maantiefillarista niin vielä ois siitä kyssäriä! Eli nyt on muodostumassa probleema, kun en osaa päättää rungon kokoa. Ukolla pituutta 181cm ja inseam on 82-3, riippuu miten mittaa. Painoa +-100kg, jos siitä tiedosta on jotain hyötyä. Pituuden puolesta pitäis olla 58cm runko (178-183), mutta inseamin puolesta 56cm (171-178cm). Olen melko lyhytjalkainen. Eka maantiefillari olis hankinnassa lenkkeilyyn ja polte pyöräilemään kova

----------


## Crux

Mites nuo Radonin DH-koot menevät? Tarkemmin sanottuna Swoop 200. En ole DH-pyörän päällä aikasemmin ollut, vähän mietityttää kallistuisiko sitten 18" vaiko 20" kokoiseen. Pituus sen 182cm ja inseam semmoiset 87cm.

----------


## fjonde

Olisiko kellään Espoon seudulla Radonin R1-mallia isossa koossa (n. 60cm)? Mietinnässä seuraavaksi maantiepyöräksi, Canyonin kanssa kilpailee.. Haluaisin kokeilla / ihmetellä minkälainen pyörä on todellisuudessa.

----------


## Jältti

Tilasin nyt sitten ton peruspakan kuitenkin. Ja läjän työkaluja. Voi olla että ajelen tämän kesän/talven tuolla vanhalla käyttämättä 3. ja 4. vaihteita. On niin vähän kilometrejä tuolle pakalle että hukkaanhan se muuten menee. Pitää katsoa tilannetta. Maasto-ajoa kuitenkin vaikeuttaa huolella nuiden puuttuminen.

Pyöränä siis Radon ZR Team 7.0 29er ja pikakyssärinä. Pitäskö tuossa keskiössä olla joku tulppa? Mulla kun se on tämän näköinen, päivä paistaa läpi:

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Tilasin nyt sitten ton peruspakan kuitenkin. Ja läjän työkaluja. Voi olla että ajelen tämän kesän/talven tuolla vanhalla käyttämättä 3. ja 4. vaihteita. On niin vähän kilometrejä tuolle pakalle että hukkaanhan se muuten menee. Pitää katsoa tilannetta. Maasto-ajoa kuitenkin vaikeuttaa huolella nuiden puuttuminen.



Jokainen toki tavallaan, mutta itse en viitsisi rampauttaa yli 800 euron pyörää 30 euron osan takia.

----------


## Blackborow

> Pyöränä siis Radon ZR Team 7.0 29er ja pikakyssärinä. Pitäskö tuossa keskiössä olla joku tulppa?



Ei pidä.

----------


## Buny

> Kiitoksia tuostakin infosta. 
> Ajattelin kyllä pistää laakereihin lisää vaseliinia vaikka mainitsivatkin, ettei tarvitsisi lisävoitelua. Samoin täytyy huolehtia, että menevät uusilla kilkkeillä oikeaan momenttiin.



Tänään viimein sain uudet laakerit ja puslat käsiini. Ihan samanlainen klappi sillä uudella laakerilla ja puslalla siinä rocker armissa oli kuin vanhoillakin :/
Koitin kuitenkin pistää fillarin kasaan siitä huolimatta ja käydä pienellä testilenkillä. Jokin pyörässä edelleen naksuu. Keskiönkin jo vaihdoin samaan syssyyn laakereiden kanssa. Vähän alkaa neuvoton olo olemaan pikkuhiljaa :/ 

Mahtaakohan niissä enduron laakereissa olla samanlainen välys uutena kuin noissa peruslaakereissa mitä olen nyt koittanut käyttää? 

Koitin myös pinnojen kireyksiä kokeilla käsin ja takakiekossa tuntui toisella puolella olevan hieman löysiä pinnoja. Yksi mahdollisuus on tietysti, että pinnat naksuu. Tarvii varmaan nekin käyttää vielä varoiksi rihtautettavana.

----------


## Buny

> Tänään viimein sain uudet laakerit ja puslat käsiini. Ihan samanlainen klappi sillä uudella laakerilla ja puslalla siinä rocker armissa oli kuin vanhoillakin :/
> Koitin kuitenkin pistää fillarin kasaan siitä huolimatta ja käydä pienellä testilenkillä. Jokin pyörässä edelleen naksuu. Keskiönkin jo vaihdoin samaan syssyyn laakereiden kanssa. Vähän alkaa neuvoton olo olemaan pikkuhiljaa :/ 
> 
> Mahtaakohan niissä enduron laakereissa olla samanlainen välys uutena kuin noissa peruslaakereissa mitä olen nyt koittanut käyttää? 
> 
> Koitin myös pinnojen kireyksiä kokeilla käsin ja takakiekossa tuntui toisella puolella olevan hieman löysiä pinnoja. Yksi mahdollisuus on tietysti, että pinnat naksuu. Tarvii varmaan nekin käyttää vielä varoiksi rihtautettavana.



Nyt on taas vähän rasvailtu fillaria lisää ja naksunta hävisi  :Hymy:  Rocker armissa sitä välystä edelleen on, mutta ehkä se kuuluukin olla. Ei tosin linkusto kasattuna tunnu missään.

----------


## KippariZ

Suunnitelmana olisi tilata Radon ZR Team 5.0 (27,5" tai 29" renkailla), olen 171cm pitkä ja ~80kg, sisäjalka n~78cm. minkä kokoista pyörää suosittelisitte minulle ?

Päällimmäisenä omassa mielessä luettuani foorumia vähän enemmän 29" renkailla ja 16" frame sizellä

ja ilmeisesti kannattaa tilata täältä ? : http://www.bike-discount.de/en/ Mitenkäs tuo tilaaminen tuolta ? tulee suoraa postiin ? kesto ? ja minkä kokoinen paketti sieltä tulee, koska posti on sen verran kaukana että autoon pitäisi mahduttaa.

----------


## lateksi

Ostin kesällä Radon  Skeen 29:n S-kokoisen. Olen 171 cm pitkä, koko on just oikea. DHL toi kotiin tosi ison paketin, meneeköhän henkilöautoon? Viikossahan tuo tuli.

----------


## KippariZ

joo kyllä tuo 29" ja 16" lähtee tilaukseen

Mitäs muuta kannattaa tilata ? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...89969/wg_id-52 ? ja pultit siihen

Minkälaista lukkoa suosittelette ? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/m...8221/wg_id-346 oisko tommoisesta mihinkään ?

----------


## hana79

Pullotelineen pultit ovat pyörässä.

----------


## orc biker

Ottaisitteko Radonin Team-sarjan jäykkäperistä 174-175-senttisenä 16" vai 18"? Ja renkaiksi 29" vai 27,5"? Tutun harrastusta aloittavan puolesta kyselen. Kyllähän minulla on omakin mielipide asiaan, mutta jos näin saisi vähän laajempaa näkemystä ja kokemusta, mitä ihmiset ovat valinneet itselleen. 

Itse mietin, että tuo 18":n 29 menisi ihan hyvin, mutta standover muodostuu jo vähän ahdistavan korkeaksi. Pyörähän on kuitenkin lyhyt, eli siitä ei tulisi ongelmaa. 16" menisi jo turhan pieneksi muuten kuin korkeudeltaan. 18 tuuman 27,5 olisi selvästi matalampana ehkä siten se paras kompromissi tässä, vaikka itse kovasti kannatankin isompia rengaskokoja.

----------


## alteregoni

Itse ajattelisin näin 168 cm lyhyenä, että ehdottomasti 18". Kuustoistanen ehdottomasti lyhyt ja pieni. Ja jos stand over mitta on tärkeä, niin sitten vaan kiekko kooltaan oikea.

----------


## TUbbU

> Itse ajattelisin näin 168 cm lyhyenä, että ehdottomasti 18". Kuustoistanen ehdottomasti lyhyt ja pieni. Ja jos stand over mitta on tärkeä, niin sitten vaan kiekko kooltaan oikea.



Itse 168 pitkänä valitsin 16" ja 27,5". Mutta valintaan vaikuttaa tietty jonkin verran mittasuhteetkin. Voi tietty olla, että olen valinnut väärin, mutta toisaalta taas jos 168 pitkä valitsee 18" koon, kuinka lyhyille se 16" on sitten tarkoitettu?

174-175 on toki vaikeampi, menee vähän välimallin kokoon...

----------


## paaton

> Ottaisitteko Radonin Team-sarjan jäykkäperistä 174-175-senttisenä 16" vai 18"? Ja renkaiksi 29" vai 27,5"? Tutun harrastusta aloittavan puolesta kyselen. Kyllähän minulla on omakin mielipide asiaan, mutta jos näin saisi vähän laajempaa näkemystä ja kokemusta, mitä ihmiset ovat valinneet itselleen. 
> 
> Itse mietin, että tuo 18":n 29 menisi ihan hyvin, mutta standover muodostuu jo vähän ahdistavan korkeaksi. Pyörähän on kuitenkin lyhyt, eli siitä ei tulisi ongelmaa. 16" menisi jo turhan pieneksi muuten kuin korkeudeltaan. 18 tuuman 27,5 olisi selvästi matalampana ehkä siten se paras kompromissi tässä, vaikka itse kovasti kannatankin isompia rengaskokoja.



No ei kai 175cm pitkällä ole korkeuden kanssa mitään ongelmia 18" koossa. Itse olen 178 ja väliä yläputkeen on luokkaa 10cm

----------


## orc biker

> No ei kai 175cm pitkällä ole korkeuden kanssa mitään ongelmia 18" koossa. Itse olen 178 ja väliä yläputkeen on luokkaa 10cm



Hankala uskoa, kun standover on tuossa 79 cm.

----------


## Kolme9

Paremmalla puoliskolla 18" 29 ja pituutta 169cm, sopii mainiosti hänelle.

----------


## paaton

> Hankala uskoa, kun standover on tuossa 79 cm.



Mistähän on mitattu.
Oma pyörä on hivenen vanhempi zr race. Se vaakaputki on aika vino.

----------


## Antza44

+1 18" ja 29. En keksi mitään syytä miksi 27.5" tuon kokoiselle kuskille.

----------


## orc biker

> Itse 168 pitkänä valitsin 16" ja 27,5". Mutta valintaan vaikuttaa tietty jonkin verran mittasuhteetkin. Voi tietty olla, että olen valinnut väärin, mutta toisaalta taas jos 168 pitkä valitsee 18" koon, kuinka lyhyille se 16" on sitten tarkoitettu?



Minusta 16" on juurikin sinun mittaisellesi. Jos hän olisi 168, niin sanoisin, että 16" ja 29. Mutta tuo 174 menee juuri väliin, joten tuntuisi, että se 18" voisi olla selvästikin sopivampi, mutta 29:ssä se menee aika korkeaksi.

----------


## Makkarainen

Noin yleisesti voi sanoa, että pienen kanssa pärjää, kun voi säätää penkkiä yms sopivaksi, kun taas isoa ei saa mitenkään pienemmäksi. Itsellä Radon 18" ja pituutta on 178 cm ja taidan olla siinä rajoilla, että 20" voisi olla hyvä. Itselle 18" on just sopiva


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antza44

Minä ajelin aikoinaan 18" Racella 180.5/87 ja stemmi oli 100mm ja tanko 700mm. Pyörä oli oikeen sopiva. 20" ois mennyt jo mutta 18" oli mielestäni parempi. Varsinkin, kun XC tyylistä pyörään soveltuu mielummin pikkasen pidempi stemmi, kuin esim AM tyylisiin.

Minun Racella ajeli aikoinaan noin 160cm nainen talvella ilman ongelmia vaakaputken kanssa. Vai johtuiko se siitä, että oli nainen :Nolous: .

----------


## Tebb0

Onko porukalla kokemusta tuosta skeen 100 29 tuumaisesta pyörästä? Kahlailin tätä topikkia läpi, mutta tosi vähän löytyy käyttökokemuksia. Paperilla ainakin speksit ovat äärimmäisen hyvät. Runkoa on ainakin painavaksi haukuttu, mutta lähinnä kiinnostaisi tietää onko se kestävä, jäykkä ja toimiiko takalinkku hyvin?

----------


## skonkeli

Tervehdys kaikille, olen uusi Radonisti ja myös uusi täällä. ZR Team 6.0 saapui alkuviikosta ja nyt on pyörän varustelu työmatkailuun käynnissä. Mainio pyörä ainakin nyt lyhyen testiajon jälkeen. Toki aiempi kokemus 15-vuoden ikäinen, vaihteeton Monark. 

Pyörää odotellessa ostin siihen valmiiksi Bilteman 29' MTB lokasuojat mutta eihän niitä saa tuohon kiinni millään ilveellä. Millaisia lokasuojia olette muut tähän pyörään käyttäneet tai muuten suosittelisitte? Lokarit tulisi olla mielellään olla sellaiset että pystyy syksyn sateissakin töihin kulkemaan ilman totaalista kurakuorrutusta.

Bilteman ei toimivat lokarit:
http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...29-2000038030/

----------


## orc biker

SKS Bluemels 65 mm. Ei ole täydellinen, vaan liian lyhyt. Cascaria 29er on parempi, pidempi, mutta saatavuus on paljon huonompi, joten varmaan hintakin. SKS riittänee nipin napin taakse tuohon Radoniin taakse siten, ettei yhtään roisku selkään, mutta edestä pitäisi jatkaa jopa 20 cm.

Mikä noissa biltemoissa oli vikana? Miksi ei sopinut? Etuhaarukka näissä vaatii aina kikkailua. Ei se ikinä käy suoraan.

----------


## skonkeli

Takalokari ei mahdu siitä takahaarukan alta, jumittaa kun renkaan ja lokarin väliin ei jää montaa milliä ilmaa. Vajaan tunnin yritin tuolla syysillassa väkertää mutta hermot meni. Etulokaria en vielä alkanut edes säätämään. Toki jos rautasahalla tms tuunaisi takalokaria niin voisi onnistuakin mutta en halunnut alkaa rikkomaan. Ehkä teen vielä uusintayrityksen...

----------


## orc biker

Minä sain omaan Teamiin laitettua SKS:t ja vieläpä Race King 2,2":n (25 millin vanteella) kanssa. Nuo ovat aika leveät ja etenkin korkeat renkaat. Jotain 2,35" käytännössä noilla vanteilla. Etuvaihtaja piti vaihtaa sideswing-tyyliseen ja vaihtajan kohdalta piti leikata vähän lokaria pois. Ei niihin montaa milliä jäänyt, mutta ei siitä haittaa ole ollut. Vähän tietynlaisella soralla pienet kivet rohisevat siellä, mutta mitäpä tuosta. Eipähän ole mennyt käpyjä, kun ei sinne edes mahdu. Työlästähän tuo kokonaisuutena oli, mutta kyllä se kannatti. En ole kaivannut irtolokareita, vaikka eivät ne noita lyhyemmät edes juurikaan olleet. Ei ole tullut ongelmia juurakoissaan.

Ehkä nuo Bilteman lokarit ovat jotenkin huonosti kaareutuvia tai jotain.

----------


## hece

Asensin aikonaan Focuksen Black Falls hybridiin 65mm SKS Bluemelsit ja 2.1 kumit:


Ei mahtuneet tuossakaan takana seatstayn tai chainstayn poikkitukien alle, vaan lokari on asennettu niiden päälle. Vaati vähän lokasuojan puukotusta. Ylhäällä piti tehdä lokasuojaan kavennus ja lisäreikä nippusiteelle.

----------


## orc biker

Kun katselen tuon pyörän kuvaa verkkosivuilta siitä 3d-näkymästä, niin olen aika varma, että Bluemels menee taakse. Toki tämä nykyinen runko ei ole sama kuin minun pyörässäni. Riippuu siitä, mikä tuossa Bilteman lokarissa oikein tarkalleen ottaen ottaa kiinni. Jos se ei jotenkin johdu siitä kaareudesta, niin sitten se ei mahdu. Kuvassa ne näyttävät kyllä toki voimakkaasti reunoille kaareutuvilta. Jos ne muuten toimivat, niin minä varmaan yrittäisin muokata niitä tarvittavista kohdin. Tuossahan takalokari ei tule seat stayhin kiinni, mutta se kannattaa siihen tietenkin laittaa tukevuuden lisäksi myös siksi, että silloin sen saa siitä mahdollisimman ylös tiukalle vedettyä. Nuo aisathan heiluvat jo sen verran, että yksi ylimääräinen kiinnitys tekee hyvää.

----------


## mikkox9x

Oon miettiny tota Radonin ZR Team 29 5.0 jäykkäperää semmoseksi yleispyöräksi niin maantielle, kaupunkiin, soralle kuin maastoonkin. Myös talvikäyttöön. Kesäksi jotku Bigg Applet tai sitten maastorengasta, jos intoutuu maastossa ajeleen hieman enemmänkin. Ilmeisesti tommoseen käyttöön ihan ok. pyörä ja Bigg Appleilla käy monenlaiselle alustalle?

Semmonen ton kans mietityttää, että soveltuuko tämmöselle 163cm tapille ollenkaan? Laskurit sanoo, että 16.5" on sopiva, eli 16" Radon ois ok, mutta tolla 29" rengastuksella stand overiksi on ilmotettu 75,7 niin onko se sitten turhan korkea mulle, ku inseam on 74cm? 27,5 järkevämpi valinta, parempia ehdotuksia? Ei näyttänyt tosta pienemmästä kokoluokasta olevan ainakaan ZR Team 27,5 5.0 Radonia saatavilla.

----------


## lateksi

8^ vastaus Tebb0lle
Skeen 100 29 tuli hankittua alkukesällä.
Vajaa pari tonnia tullut ajeltua.
Jämäkkä ajotuntuma rungon osalta, 
vanteet on kaposet mun makuun,
 renkaat notkuu vanteilla. 
Ostin toisiksi kiekoiksi leveämmät dtswissit.
Paketissa oli fillari johon piti laittaa vain tanko paikalleen.
Ei ole tarvinnut säätää vielä vaihteita tai jarruja ollenkaan.
Satula ei ollut mun persukseen suunniteltu...

----------


## N-Man

> Oon miettiny tota Radonin ZR Team 29 5.0 jäykkäperää semmoseksi yleispyöräksi niin maantielle, kaupunkiin, soralle kuin maastoonkin. Myös talvikäyttöön. Kesäksi jotku Bigg Applet tai sitten maastorengasta, jos intoutuu maastossa ajeleen hieman enemmänkin. Ilmeisesti tommoseen käyttöön ihan ok. pyörä ja Bigg Appleilla käy monenlaiselle alustalle?
> 
> Semmonen ton kans mietityttää, että soveltuuko tämmöselle 163cm tapille ollenkaan? Laskurit sanoo, että 16.5" on sopiva, eli 16" Radon ois ok, mutta tolla 29" rengastuksella stand overiksi on ilmotettu 75,7 niin onko se sitten turhan korkea mulle, ku inseam on 74cm? 27,5 järkevämpi valinta, parempia ehdotuksia? Ei näyttänyt tosta pienemmästä kokoluokasta olevan ainakaan ZR Team 27,5 5.0 Radonia saatavilla.



Kyllä se varmaan on sinällään sopiva. Kannattaa kuitenkin ottaa huomioon että 29" rengas pidentää pientä runkoa suhteessa enemmän kuin isompaa runkoa joten se tekee pienellä rungolla pyörästä helposti vähän kankean ja junamaisen jota isommat kaksysit eivät ole. Siksi moni valmistaja tarjoaa pienempiin kokoihin samasta mallista 27.5" kiekkoja ja isompiin 29" kiekkoja.

----------


## pystykorva99

Mielipiteitä pyörästä Radon Skeen?
Käyttötarkoitus xc/trail tasaisista poluista juurakkoon ja haussa pehmennystä pyrstölle. Yksi Radon takajäykkä jo on ja olen laatuun ja ominaisuuksiin tyytyväinen, jos otetaan huomioon hinta/laatu niin erittäin tyytyväinen.
Siis Skeenistä mielipiteitä, kiitos!

----------


## Puzzle

Radonin 2017 pyörät näytti olevan jo ainakin bike discountin tarjottimella.
Eipä näytä vieläkään olevan uudelle tarvetta.

----------


## Viltro

No onpas mielenkiintoiset värit uusissa ja ei mitenkään hyvällä tavalla

----------


## sende

Nyt viimeinkin löytyi sopiva pyörä oman budjettini haarukassa.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...2375/wg_id-117

Kysyisinkin kokeneemmilta mielipidettä ko. pyörän keulasta ja etenkin tuosta Sramin NX voimansiirrosta. Keula on ilmeisesti ihan kelvollinen tonnin fillarissa olevaksi?
Vaihteisto on ilmeisesti aika uutta mallistoa... Mahtaakohan olla laadukas vai ei?

Kiitos.

----------


## stumpe

Hyvä ja säädettävä ilmakeula, NX toimii hyvin on vaan todella painava osasarja jos alkaa grammanviilaajaksi. Huoltovapaa kierteellinen keskiö, perusvarmaa osaa ja hieno luukki. Eipä ton tilaamalla voi oikeen vikaan mennä.  :Hymy: 

Mieti toki kummalla kiekkokoolla otat.

----------


## sende

Grammanviilaajaksi ei ollut ajatus ryhtyä ja 29 kiekoilla mennään. Mutta kuten sanoit, niin mielestäni hyvä tilaus tuohon hintaan. Kiitos vastauksesta. 
Runkokoko on vielä mietinnässä. Olen 179cm ja jalkapituus 82. Eli 18" vai 20"... Hmmm..

----------


## orc biker

> No onpas mielenkiintoiset värit uusissa ja ei mitenkään hyvällä tavalla



No tämä. Pari, kolme vuotta sitten oli parhaimmillaan tosi kauniita pyöriä, mutta nyt teippauksetkin ovat menneet tosi rumiksi. Onneksi itse ostin aikoinaan nätin Radonin. Se on aivan mahtavan värinen. Nämä nykyiset jäisivät ehkä jopa ostamatta. Tosin onhan noissa eroja, mutta yleisesti ottaen huonompaan on mennyt.

----------


## orc biker

> Runkokoko on vielä mietinnässä. Olen 179cm ja jalkapituus 82. Eli 18" vai 20"... Hmmm..



18. Ei puhettakaan muusta noista mitoilla. Se osuu sinulle juuri, et ole yhtään kokojen välissä.

----------


## sende

> 18. Ei puhettakaan muusta noista mitoilla. Se osuu sinulle juuri, et ole yhtään kokojen välissä.



Ok. Bike discountin laskuri antoi vain minun mitoilleni 19" ja 49 cm.
Lähempänä siis kaksikymppistä koska 18" on 46 ja 20" on 51.

Kumpi mielummin mielestäsi jos ajatellaan teoreettisesti.. Liian iso vai liian pieni runko?

----------


## orc biker

> Ok. Bike discountin laskuri antoi vain minun mitoilleni 19" ja 49 cm.
> Lähempänä siis kaksikymppistä koska 18" on 46 ja 20" on 51.
> 
> Kumpi mielummin mielestäsi jos ajatellaan teoreettisesti.. Liian iso vai liian pieni runko?



20 on sinulle liian iso. 18 on hyvin lähellä optimia noille mitoille. Laskurit sanokoot mitä tahansa. Tiedän tämän omankin kokemukseni perusteella, kun olen sinua hitusen pidempi ainakin jaloissa ja minun pyöräni geometria on täsmälleen sama. Ja mieluummin liian pieni, koska standover ei kasva silloin häiritseväksi. Mutta kuten sanoin, niin et tosiaan ole noiden kokojen välissä, vaan 18":n yläpäässä, mutta et edes ihan ylärajalla, joten se tekee sinulle siitä juuri sopivan, koska pienempi ja matalampi on ketterämpi ja vakio satulatolppakin riittää hyvin. Setback-tolpan saatat joutua ostamaan, mutta se on pyörän geometriasta muuten kiinni. Minä koen, että minun satulallani ainakin se heittää muuten ihan liian eteen (tai satula tulisi paljon huonommin kiinni, siihen tulee paljon isompi vääntö, jos sen joutuu kiinnittämään ihan kiskojen etuosasta), mutta sama tapahtuisi isommallakin versiolla.

Olen 100%:n varma, että 20 olisi sinulle turhan iso. Kyllä sillä varmasti voisi ajaa, mutta se olisi tarpeettoman korkea ja siten kömpelö. Pituuseroahan niillä on vain virtuaalisessa vaakaputkessa 2 cm, joten ei päätöstä sikälikään tarvitse pelätä. Muuten se isompi on vain korkeampi. Nyt 18":n pyörällä vielä pystyt seisomaan vaakaputken päällä jalat molemmin puolin, mutta 20":lla jo tosissaan ahdistaisi. Toki pyörä on muuten minusta aika lyhyen mallinen, mutta toisaalta se on nykymuotia. Minun näkökulmaani vaikuttaa se, että ajoin koko 90-luvun sen ajan pyörillä, jotka olivat huomattavasti pidempiä, kun sen ajan tyyli oli usein ajaa hyvin kisakireästi.

----------


## sende

> 20 on sinulle liian iso. 18 on hyvin lähellä optimia noille mitoille. Laskurit sanokoot mitä tahansa. Tiedän tämän omankin kokemukseni perusteella, kun olen sinua hitusen pidempi ainakin jaloissa ja minun pyöräni geometria on täsmälleen sama. Ja mieluummin liian pieni, koska standover ei kasva silloin häiritseväksi. Mutta kuten sanoin, niin et tosiaan ole noiden kokojen välissä, vaan 18":n yläpäässä, mutta et edes ihan ylärajalla, joten se tekee sinulle siitä juuri sopivan, koska pienempi ja matalampi on ketterämpi ja vakio satulatolppakin riittää hyvin. Setback-tolpan saatat joutua ostamaan, mutta se on pyörän geometriasta muuten kiinni. Minä koen, että minun satulallani ainakin se heittää muuten ihan liian eteen (tai satula tulisi paljon huonommin kiinni, siihen tulee paljon isompi vääntö, jos sen joutuu kiinnittämään ihan kiskojen etuosasta), mutta sama tapahtuisi isommallakin versiolla.
> 
> Olen 100%:n varma, että 20 olisi sinulle turhan iso. Kyllä sillä varmasti voisi ajaa, mutta se olisi tarpeettoman korkea ja siten kömpelö. Pituuseroahan niillä on vain virtuaalisessa vaakaputkessa 2 cm, joten ei päätöstä sikälikään tarvitse pelätä. Muuten se isompi on vain korkeampi. Nyt 18":n pyörällä vielä pystyt seisomaan vaakaputken päällä jalat molemmin puolin, mutta 20":lla jo tosissaan ahdistaisi. Toki pyörä on muuten minusta aika lyhyen mallinen, mutta toisaalta se on nykymuotia. Minun näkökulmaani vaikuttaa se, että ajoin koko 90-luvun sen ajan pyörillä, jotka olivat huomattavasti pidempiä, kun sen ajan tyyli oli usein ajaa hyvin kisakireästi.



Selvä. Kiitokset näistä infoista.. Olen ajanut aiemmin vain kaikenlaisilla rimpuloilla, joten siksi tästä rungon koosta ei ollut itsellä tarkempaa otantaa.
Moottorilla varustetuista kulkupeleistä siis olen vanhuuttani siirtymässä fillariin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta selvä siis. Nyt uskallan tilata 18 tuumaisen ja saahan siihen sitten hieman pidemmän stemmin, jos sarvet tuntuvat olevan liian lähellä.

----------


## Nikkke

> Mutta selvä siis. Nyt uskallan tilata 18 tuumaisen ja saahan siihen sitten hieman pidemmän stemmin, jos sarvet tuntuvat olevan liian lähellä.



Kerrohan sende mitä olet fillarista tykännyt? Joku vois hieman valaista miten tuo 1x11 soveltuu maantiekäyttöön? Tämä fillari kiinnostaa itseäkin.

----------


## Hylsy

Tällä foorumilla ilmeisesti on aika tietävää porukkaa, joten pari kysymystä tulin tänne esittämään. Näitä samoja varmasti on kysytty, mutta näitä viestejä on vähän turhan paljon läpi kahlattavaks. Eikä kai kukaan just

Nyt on maastofillarin ostoa tarpeeks paljon mietitty, ja päädytty tähän Radon merkkiin. Vaihtoehtoina on nyt joko ZR team 5.0 tai 6.0. Mitenkä paljon näissä on eroa? 6.0 alkaa olla jo vähän kipurajan yläpuolella, mutta mahollisesti siihen pystyis venymään, jos erot on huomattavat.

Toinen mikä mietityttää, on koko. Renkaat 27.5" vai 29"? Toisaalta kiinnostais ehkä pienempi, kun sellanen pieni kikkailu on niin mukavaa ja yleensä tykänny vähän "liian pienellä" crossi pyörälläkin ajaa enemmän, kun isommalla. Tuntuu laitteet tekevän paremmin sen, mitä käskyttää. Toisaalta taas jonkun verran tulis tolla matkaakin poljettua, jolloin ilmeisesti 29" ois ehottomasti parempi?

Sitten rungon koko, pituutta joku 180-182cm, ja jalan sisämitta, jos en pahasti väärin mitannu, noin 83cm. Laskurit sanoo 19", ja lähempänä 20" kuin 18", mutta vaihtoehtoina on 18" tai 20". Ajattelisin, että toi 18" menee ihan hyvin vai ottaakko 20"?

Ja viimesenä, mitä muuta laittaa tilaukseen? Fillari, polkimet ja lukko tietenkin, mutta tartteeko jotain muuta?

----------


## orc biker

> Nyt on maastofillarin ostoa tarpeeks paljon mietitty, ja päädytty tähän Radon merkkiin. Vaihtoehtoina on nyt joko ZR team 5.0 tai 6.0. Mitenkä paljon näissä on eroa? 6.0 alkaa olla jo vähän kipurajan yläpuolella, mutta mahollisesti siihen pystyis venymään, jos erot on huomattavat.



6.0:ssa on ihan ok peruskeula teräsjousella. Sillä jo ajelee ihan hyvin. 5.0:ssa on Suntour, jota kukaan ei liene edes testannut, mutta tietää kertoa silti, kuinka huono se on, koska niin on tapana täällä sanoa. En tiedä siitä, mutta toinen on testatusti ihan ok. Minulla on vastaava kauppapyörässä, jolla voi halutessaan oikaista polun kauttakin. Lisäksi 10-vaihteinen vs. 9, mistä en enää vaihtaisi pois totuttuani siihen. Välitysten tiheys sopii minulle hyvin. Sen lisäksi siihen voi päivitellä parempia osia, kun taas 9 on jo vain halpasarjaa. Esim. tuossa kalliimmassa on jo täysin nykyaikainen Hollowtech II -keskiö ja -kammet. Minä maksaisin tuon erotuksen. Kuitenkin vaikka nyt ei ehkä siltä tunnu, niin ero pyörän hankintahinnassa on loppupelissä tosi pieni kustannus suhteessa osien uusimiseen, päivittämiseen ja työkaluihin, joten kannattaa maksaa yleensä se erotus. Toki jossain vaiheessa erot muuttuvat merkityksettömäksi, että rahalla ei saa itselleen mitään erityisen olennaista, joten siitä ei ehkä kannata enää maksaa. Minä ottaisin ehdottomasti noista 6.0:n, koska siinä olisi paljon helpompi aihio pitää se jatkossakin täysin pätevänä pyöränä. Esim. myöhemmin joskus siihenkin voi vaihtaa paremman keulan ja vanteet yms., niin se on kivempi lähteä tekemään, kun muu pyörä on paremmin ajan tasalla: keskiö, kammet, vaihdevivut, vaihtaja jne.





> Toinen mikä mietityttää, on koko. Renkaat 27.5" vai 29"? Toisaalta kiinnostais ehkä pienempi, kun sellanen pieni kikkailu on niin mukavaa ja yleensä tykänny vähän "liian pienellä" crossi pyörälläkin ajaa enemmän, kun isommalla. Tuntuu laitteet tekevän paremmin sen, mitä käskyttää. Toisaalta taas jonkun verran tulis tolla matkaakin poljettua, jolloin ilmeisesti 29" ois ehottomasti parempi?



Ei se ole ehdottomasti parempi. Se on inasen parempi. Rullaa hitusen paremmin, mutta se ero on niin pieni, että se on mitätön kaikkien muiden mahdollisten erojen rinnalla. 29 menee hieman paremmin pienten epätasaisuuksien, kuten kuoppien yli, kun renkaan säde on suurempi. Mutta jos haluat ketterän tunteen, niin älä osta 29:ä. 29 menee kuin juna. On se parempi mielestäni tasoittaen hiekan enemmän maastoa, mutta ei se varmasti tunnu ketterämmältä.





> Sitten rungon koko, pituutta joku 180-182cm, ja jalan sisämitta, jos en pahasti väärin mitannu, noin 83cm. Laskurit sanoo 19", ja lähempänä 20" kuin 18", mutta vaihtoehtoina on 18" tai 20". Ajattelisin, että toi 18" menee ihan hyvin vai ottaakko 20"?



Ei missään tapauksessa 20", vaan 18", joka on juuri oikea koko ja parempi kuin 19".

----------


## Hylsy

Kiitoksia!

Tulipa nyt sit vasta huomattua, että noihan on alennushintoja joita kattonu tuolta bike-discount.de osotteesta. Eikä se 27.5" ZR Team 6.0 tietenkään oo alennuksessa, vaan 29" on. Ei kyllä millään pysty tonne 700€ tienoille venyä, satasen verran siinä on liikaa hinnassa mulle. Jos siinä kerran on isokin ero ketteryyden osalta, en kyllä tollasta 29" halua, joten taitaa mennä puolipakolla 5.0 sitte tilaukseen. "Myyntipuhe" sulta olis kyllä muuten riittäny vakuuttamaan tohon kalliimpaan.


Lisäkysymys vielä, oisko jollain suositella joitain polkimia tollaseen fillariin? Onko esimerkiksi nämä hyvät, joita toi sivu suosittelee? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...nc-black-88489

----------


## AKT

Ratukoita tilanneena voin suositella merkkiä. zr team 7.0 26", zr race 8.0 27,5" zr lady 7.0 27,5" zr race 7.0 29" ja viikolla 7 lähtee tilaukseen zr team nx1 29". Pariin pyörään olen https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-pd-mx80-57325 ostanut ja todettu hyviksi.

----------


## putkitunnus

> Kiitoksia!
> 
> Tulipa nyt sit vasta huomattua, että noihan on alennushintoja joita kattonu tuolta bike-discount.de osotteesta. Eikä se 27.5" ZR Team 6.0 tietenkään oo alennuksessa, vaan 29" on. Ei kyllä millään pysty tonne 700€ tienoille venyä, satasen verran siinä on liikaa hinnassa mulle. Jos siinä kerran on isokin ero ketteryyden osalta, en kyllä tollasta 29" halua, joten taitaa mennä puolipakolla 5.0 sitte tilaukseen. "Myyntipuhe" sulta olis kyllä muuten riittäny vakuuttamaan tohon kalliimpaan.



En ole kokeillut 27,5" rengaskokoa, mutta epätasaisessa maastossa 29er on 26" verrattuna miellyttävämpi ja sinun mitoilla ottaisin sen tarjoushintaisen kaksysin. Olen itsekin Radonin (18" zr team 8.0) omistaja, 180 cm pitkä ja inseam 83 cm, eikä pyörä tunnu maastossa kankealta.

----------


## orc biker

> En ole kokeillut 27,5" rengaskokoa, mutta epätasaisessa maastossa 29er on 26" verrattuna miellyttävämpi ja sinun mitoilla ottaisin sen tarjoushintaisen kaksysin. Olen itsekin Radonin (18" zr team 8.0) omistaja, 180 cm pitkä ja inseam 83 cm, eikä pyörä tunnu maastossa kankealta.



Hyvältähän se tuntuu, paremmalta. Minä ottaisin ehdottomasti tuolla tarjoushinnalla 29erin, ottaisin toki muutenkin. Ei sitä tuntumaan kuitenkaan ketteryydeksi voi kuvata. Se vain menee, kunhan laittaa menemään.

----------


## Jami2003

Itse ottaisin kyllä noilla mitoilla ehdottomasti 20" rungon eikä 18". Radonit on lyhyitä pyöriä.

----------


## orc biker

> Itse ottaisin kyllä noilla mitoilla ehdottomasti 20" rungon eikä 18". Radonit on lyhyitä pyöriä.



Silloin ei ainakaan tunnu ketterältä, kun standoveriksi ilmoitetaan mahtavat 85,4 cm. En suoraan sanottuna tosin usko tuota lukua, eihän se voi olla noin korkea. Vai voiko? Korkeampi kuin 29:ssäkin. Lyhyitähän ne ovat, mutta ihan nykymuodin mukaisesti. Kyllä se maastoajoon sopii, xc-kisaan huonommin, kun ottaa tuulta. Mieluummin laittaisin vaikka 110 millin stemmin kuin ottaisin 20":sta jättikorkeaa pyörää 29:stä tai 27,5:sta. Makaavaan asentoon on parempi ostaa vaikka Trekki. Ei sen takia kannata ottaa liian isoa kokoa, vaan mieluummin pyörä mieleisemmällä geometrialla.

----------


## Hylsy

Kiitoksia kaikille taas, nyt tässä vähän miettineenä, teitä kuunnelleena ja lueskelleena, taitaa tää homma kuitenki kallistua sinne 29" 6.0 puolelle. Jos ei tunnu hyvältä, ni voihan sen sitte joskus vaihtaa. Myydä pois ja ostaa vaikka käytettyä alle. Toisaalta en kyllä usko ton reilun kolmen sentin olevan nyt niin hirveen iso ero ees. Tai mistä minä tiiän, ku en oo kokeillu.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> 6.0:ssa on ihan ok peruskeula teräsjousella. Sillä jo ajelee ihan hyvin. 5.0:ssa on Suntour, jota kukaan ei liene edes testannut, mutta tietää kertoa silti, kuinka huono se on, koska niin on tapana täällä sanoa.



Mulla on viime vuoden ZR Team 5.0 ja siinä oli tuo Suntourin XCT. Ihan paska ja painaa kuin synti. Ostin siihen alesta Rockshoxin halvimman mallin ilmakeulan, eli XC32:n. Pyörästä lähti melkein kilo painoa ja suorituskyky nousi ihan uudelle tasolle. Suosittelen siis kysyjälle lämpimästi tuota kalliimpaa mallia.

Muuten tuo 5.0 on kyllä ollut mun käytössä ihan asiallinen. Mikään muu komponentti kuin keula ei ole varsinaisesti ollut huono, joten ihan hifistelyn ilosta päivittelen pyörää pikkuhiljaa. Voimansiirroksi on tullut 1x10 ja kesällä varmaan vielä uudet kiekot. Sitten alkaa olla sen verran päivityksiä, mitä tuohon pyörään nyt kannattaa edes laittaa.

Ai niin, renkaat vaihdoin myös. Ne Smart Samit oli aika painavat ja huonot. Shimanon hinnat alkaen -mallin 3x9 vaihteisto sen sijaan toimi mainiosti.

Runkokoosta vielä: Radonit on mallia lyhyt ja korkea. Mä oon suhteessa lyhytjalkainen 188-senttinen, ja ajan 20" runkokoolla. Ei jää montaa senttiä turvaväliä vaakaputken ja sukukalleuksien väliin, eli yhtään isompi ei pyörä voisi olla.

----------


## Jami2003

> Silloin ei ainakaan tunnu ketterältä, kun standoveriksi ilmoitetaan mahtavat 85,4 cm. En suoraan sanottuna tosin usko tuota lukua, eihän se voi olla noin korkea. Vai voiko? Korkeampi kuin 29:ssäkin. Lyhyitähän ne ovat, mutta ihan nykymuodin mukaisesti. Kyllä se maastoajoon sopii, xc-kisaan huonommin, kun ottaa tuulta. Mieluummin laittaisin vaikka 110 millin stemmin kuin ottaisin 20":sta jättikorkeaa pyörää 29:stä tai 27,5:sta. Makaavaan asentoon on parempi ostaa vaikka Trekki. Ei sen takia kannata ottaa liian isoa kokoa, vaan mieluummin pyörä mieleisemmällä geometrialla.



Kuulostaa kyllä toi mitta uskomattoman korkealta. Ehkä ne sitten on noin korkeita. Ei ole tullut mitattua.

----------


## N-Man

Sen verran otan vielä kantaa tuohon monien mainitsemaan 29 tuumaisen huonompaan ketteryyteen ja junamaisuuteen että oman kokemukseni mukaan se on enemmänkin tunne kuin suuri käytännön vaikutus. Ainakin fiksusti tehdyt modernit 29" geometriat tekevät pyörästä yllättävän hyvin kääntyvän mutta se pitää hyödyntää ikään kuin enemmän "väkisin" eli visuaalinen vaikutelma ei tue sitä mitä pyörä käytännössä pystyy tekemään jos ymmärrätte mitä ajan takaa. Pitää siis opetella enemmän uusi tekniikka että saa pyörästä kaiken irti ja menemään samalla tavalla kuin pienempirenkaisen pyörän kanssa. Näin olen ainakin itse kokenut kun siirryin kaksysiin.

----------


## orc biker

> Sen verran otan vielä kantaa tuohon monien mainitsemaan 29 tuumaisen huonompaan ketteryyteen ja junamaisuuteen että oman kokemukseni mukaan se on enemmänkin tunne kuin suuri käytännön vaikutus.



Paremmin minä sen olen saanut metsässä menemään. Ei se tunnu ketterältä, eikä se sillä tavoin ole, mutta se vain menee esteistä yli ihan hämmästyttävän hyvin. Muistan, kuinka alussa ei uskaltanut ajaa, kun tuntui vähän hankalalta. Mutta sitten kun vain ajoi, niin sehän ei pysähtynytkään mihinkään, vaan hämmästytti, miten se kiipesi esteiden yli.

----------


## N-Man

> Paremmin minä sen olen saanut metsässä menemään. Ei se tunnu ketterältä, eikä se sillä tavoin ole, mutta se vain menee esteistä yli ihan hämmästyttävän hyvin. Muistan, kuinka alussa ei uskaltanut ajaa, kun tuntui vähän hankalalta. Mutta sitten kun vain ajoi, niin sehän ei pysähtynytkään mihinkään, vaan hämmästytti, miten se kiipesi esteiden yli.



Juu, kyllä se paremmin menee yli esteistä ja varsinkin jos vertaa 26 tuumaiseen. Ja itselle ensimmäiset lenkit olivat myös sikäli hankalia että ajolinjat menivät jatkuvasti leveäksi kun ei osannut kääntää tarpeeksi. Pyörä siis tuntui hyvin kankealta mutta vähitellen tajusi että ei se sitä ole kun vain ronskisti ohjaa sinne minne haluaa.
Samalla tavalla tämä on näitä ajofiilis asioita kun moni muu asia pyörässä. Jos pyörä tuntuu ketterältä, sitä ajaa luonnostaan ketterämmin, jos se tuntuu kankeammalta, sitä ajaa helposti myös sellaisena.

----------


## Hylsy

Varmaan loppuviikosta vasta laitan tilauksen menemään, ja taas on mieli muuttunu.. Monestihan ehtii vielä tässä?

Eli Youtubessa seikkaillessa oon tullu tässä nyt päätökseen, etten mä tota 29" ota. En usko sen olevan se mun juttu. Eli, onko tossa ZR Team 5.0 fillarissa muuta osaa joka on hirveetä kuraa, kun keula? Vaikka on aika tuhlausta, en pidä hirveenä juttuna laittaa vaikka parin kuukauden päästä parilla sadalla uutta keulaa. Pidän ehkä huonompana, jos koko fillari on väärän tyylinen.

Ois aika jees jos tuo 27.5" ZR Team 6.0 tippuis kanssa tonne ~550€ tietämille ennen tilaamista.

----------


## Viltro

> Varmaan loppuviikosta vasta laitan tilauksen menemään, ja taas on mieli muuttunu.. Monestihan ehtii vielä tässä?
> 
> Eli Youtubessa seikkaillessa oon tullu tässä nyt päätökseen, etten mä tota 29" ota. En usko sen olevan se mun juttu. Eli, onko tossa ZR Team 5.0 fillarissa muuta osaa joka on hirveetä kuraa, kun keula? Vaikka on aika tuhlausta, en pidä hirveenä juttuna laittaa vaikka parin kuukauden päästä parilla sadalla uutta keulaa. Pidän ehkä huonompana, jos koko fillari on väärän tyylinen.
> 
> Ois aika jees jos tuo 27.5" ZR Team 6.0 tippuis kanssa tonne ~550€ tietämille ennen tilaamista.



Itse myös ostin "ensimmäiseksi kunnolliseksi" maastopyöräksi tuon 29er 5.0 viime vuonna. 
Ennen sitä  ajelut meni Helkama Oivalla.. 

Kuten pari kertaa aiemmin tulikin jo jengillä vastauksia niin omasta mielestäni 5.0 on oikein pätevä peli aloittaa. 
LUKUUNOTTAMATTA keulaa, se oikeasti painaa paljon ja ei toimi niin kuin sen pitäisi. 

Itsehän tätä en tiennyt mutta kun päivitin uteliaisuuttani kun halvalla löytyi Rockshox xc32 ilmakeulan tilalle niin pyörä muuttui kokonaan. 

Uusi keula toimii aktiivisesti ja vaimentaa pienet töyssyt vaikka olisi lukossa. Lisäksi yli kilon lähtö painosta ei kuulosta isolta mutta eron huomasi jo siinä kun pyörän nosti ilmaan ja kappas sehän olikin tasapainossa eikä keula kohti maata kuten aiemmin. 

Itse olen vaihtanut siis keulan, renkaat (löytyy kesärenkaat, liukkaan kelin renkaat ja vielä nastarenkaat) ja isoimman eturattaan otin pois ja tilalle bashguard suojaamaan kiviltä. 

Itse siis suosittelisin jos oikein tiukkaa on niin vähän säästämään lisää ja ostamaan vaikka tämän https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...313/wg_id-6198 jos se 27,5 maistuu paremmalta kuin 29er 

Oikeastaan tuplaisin alkuperäisen budjetin ja ostaisin suoraan tämän https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...375/wg_id-6198
1x11 vaihteet, loistava keula 

Näin tekisin itse siis jos nyt pitäisi ostaa fillari mutta kuten sanottu ei sitä voi tietää ennen kuin itse testaa mistä pitää ja mikä toimii. Vuodessa omakin tietämys ja ymmärrys kasvanut potenssiin sata

----------


## pee

^ Samaa mieltä. Kannattaa laskea kokonaiskustannukset, jos keula menee kuitenkin vaihtoon.

Aika ihme olisi, jos rautajousella varustettu keula olisi juuri sopivan jäykkä. Ja jos jäykkyys on pielessä, niin mitä sillä tekee? Ilmajousikeula toimiessaan on kyllä hyvä ja ennen kaikkea käyttökelpoinen, mutta mahdolliset ongelmat vuotojen, herkkyyden, ylläpidon jne. suhteen on hyvä ottaa huomioon. Jousitus-alueen juttuja kannattaa lueskella: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/f...ost&order=desc

Ja mitä rengaskokoon tulee, mun mielestä kannattaa ottaa 29 jo senkin vuoksi, että renkaita ja kiekkoja tuntuu olevan saatavilla paremmin. Ja ehkäpä lie halutumpi myydessäkin.

----------


## kni94

Täällä myös radon team 5 ostettu ensimmäiseksi kunnon pyöräksi. Kannattaa budjetoida siten että vaihtaa sen suntourin keulan, se on oikeasti perseestä ja epäturvallinen ( itellä lensi ekoissa portaissa joustolukituksen osat huisin hiiteen ) ja ei ollut raju mäki. 

Lisäksi mennyt
Kryptonite u lukko 50e
Ice spiker Pro nastat jotain 150e
Satula 20e 
Matkapumppu 5e
Rockshox tk Gold Air 200e 
Lokasuojat 20e
Lukkogripit 5e
Polkimet 20e
Uusi keulan laakeri 20e

Se onkin äkkiä tonnin pyörä vaikka aluksi mentiin budjettimallilla. Muistaakseni canyonilla oli myös hyviä 700-800e luokassa.

Itse säästäisin suoraan lisää rahaa vaikka 500 tuntuu jo paljolta. Toisaalta kun lähtee pohjalta niin jokainen päivitys tuntuu mahtavalle ja tietää mistä maksaa. Hyvä pyörä jokatapauksessa

----------


## orc biker

> Itse siis suosittelisin jos oikein tiukkaa on niin vähän säästämään lisää ja ostamaan vaikka tämän https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...313/wg_id-6198 jos se 27,5 maistuu paremmalta kuin 29er 
> 
> Oikeastaan tuplaisin alkuperäisen budjetin ja ostaisin suoraan tämän https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...375/wg_id-6198
> 1x11 vaihteet, loistava keula



Kummassakin on "sama keula". Motion Control -vaimennus. Ei pitäisi tulla toiminnassa mitään havaittavia eroja. Rebassa maksetaan siitä keveydestä lisää.

----------


## orc biker

> Se onkin äkkiä tonnin pyörä vaikka aluksi mentiin budjettimallilla. Muistaakseni canyonilla oli myös hyviä 700-800e luokassa.



Kaikkiin harrastuspyöriin saa lisätä hetkessä monta sataa lisää: työkaluja, varaosia, mieleisempiä osia, ajovarusteita jne. Se on yksi hyvä syy olla tinkimättä pyörästä. Minusta 7.0 on useimmille järkevin ostos. 6.0 menee vielä ihan hyvin. Ei sen keula huono ole normaalipainoiselle ~ 70-85 kg, vaikka sitä ei niin säädetäkään, joskaan ei hyväkään, mutta kyllä sillä jo pääsee. 5.0:ssa ei minusta ole järkeä kuin ihan työmatkapyöräksi, johon se varmasti menee ihan hyvin, oli keulana mitä tahansa. Enemmänkin saa maksaa, mutta minusta se ei ole harrastamisen kannalta välttämätöntä. Suurin yksittäinen parannus näiden jälkeen on tubeless.

----------


## sende

> Kerrohan sende mitä olet fillarista tykännyt? Joku vois hieman valaista miten tuo 1x11 soveltuu maantiekäyttöön? Tämä fillari kiinnostaa itseäkin.



Keväämmällä vasta tilaan pyörän. Saatavillakin vasta viikosta 7 alkaen. Mutta raportoin toki, kun on muutama kilometri takana.

----------


## Razer

Tilasin tänään bike discountilta Radonin ZR Team 29 6.0 pyörän mielestäni hyvästä tarjouksesta ja ajattelin täältä kysellä vähän neuvoja mitä kannattaa tarkastaa ennen käyttöönottoa? Kyseessä siis ensimmäinen ns. parempi pyörä ja en haluaisi rikkoa uutta pyörää vääränlaisella käytöllä  :Leveä hymy:  Kaipaisin myös neuvoja siihen, mitä kannattaa muutamien satojen kilometrien jälkeen tarkastaa/huoltaa?

----------


## orc biker

> Tilasin tänään bike discountilta Radonin ZR Team 29 6.0 pyörän mielestäni hyvästä tarjouksesta ja ajattelin täältä kysellä vähän neuvoja mitä kannattaa tarkastaa ennen käyttöönottoa? Kyseessä siis ensimmäinen ns. parempi pyörä ja en haluaisi rikkoa uutta pyörää vääränlaisella käytöllä  Kaipaisin myös neuvoja siihen, mitä kannattaa muutamien satojen kilometrien jälkeen tarkastaa/huoltaa?



Tarkistaa tietysti, että kaikki on sopivasti kiinni. Muuten navat kannattaa ottaa auki, koska ne ovat yleensä liian kireällä. Siinä kannattanee samalla lisätä vähän rasvaakin, kun sitäkin siellä voi olla niukasti. Napojen aukaisu on vähän pelottavaa ehkä, mutta hyvillä ohjeilla se onnistuu ja palkitsee varmasti, etteivät kulu turhan aikaisin liiallisen tehdastiukkuuden takia. Jännitysten poisto pinnoista, mutta se hoituu ajamallakin. Toki on mukavampi askarrella puhtaiden vanteiden parissa. Joka tapauksessa vanteet saattavat hieman heittää vähän ajan päästä, koska harvalla kiekkotehtaalla taitaa vieläkään olla laitteistoa, joka osaisi kasatessa tuon tehdä. Ei siinä oikeastaan muuta ole. Nuo navat ovat käytännössä ainoa, joihin voi saada pysyvää tuhoa, jos ei hoida heti. Haarukan liukuputket voi kevyesti öljytä, jos on sopivaa öljyä. Sellaista, joka ei syö kumitiivisteitä. Esim. jotain silikoniöljyä tai vastaavaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Jaa. Olen aika monta pyörää ostanut vastaavaan tyyliin enkä koskaan ole ensimmäiseksi napoja aukaissut. Eikä koskaan yksikään napa ole mennyt.

----------


## orc biker

> Jaa. Olen aika monta pyörää ostanut vastaavaan tyyliin enkä koskaan ole ensimmäiseksi napoja aukaissut. Eikä koskaan yksikään napa ole mennyt.



Niin? Sinulle on käynyt sitten sillä tavoin kivasti. Haluatko siltä pohjalta yleistää, että ei kannata avata napoja ja säätää tarvittaessa tiukkuus kohdalleen vai mikä oli pointtisi?

Jos anekdootteja kerrotaan, niin minun viimeksi ostamassani Radonissa navat olivat liian tiukalla. Samoin kasatessani viimeksi uudet kiekot navat olivat liian tiukalla tehtaan jäljiltä. Se on 4/4. Mitä tästä siis voi päätellä? Sitä, että sinun kokemuksesi ei voi todistaa, etteivätkö navat voisi olla liian tiukalla. Sinun kokemuksesi ei ole sillä tavoin yleistettävissä, koska sen pitäisi esittää, että niin ei voi tapahtua, mutta eihän se sitä tietenkään esitä. Sen sijaan minun riittää osoittaa vain, että tuo on mahdollista, minkä minun kokemukseni todistaa. Sivu mennen sanoen, ei se ole ainoa laatuaan, vaan monet ihmiset ovat sitä mieltä, että on varsin tyypillistä, että Shimanon navat tulevat turhan tiukalla.

Edelleenkin, jos haluaa käydä pyörän läpi ja varmistua siitä, että ei turhan aikaisin riko tai kuluta mitään, niin navat ovat mielestäni kaikista olennaisin tarkastelun kohde. Kyllähän ne silti varmaan kestävät tuhansia kilometrejä, mutta kuluvat kuitenkin turhan nopeasti.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo olen samaa mieltä että kannattaa tarkastaa. Ei avata jos ei syytä ole. Ja varsinkin ettei mikään ole liian löysällä. 

Näin tulee toki tehdä myös kivijalasta ostetulle pyörälle. 

Juo rauhassa aamukahvi ja hengitä syvään. Kiva pyöräilypäivä odottaa. Ei kannata hermostua jokaisesta viestistä   :Hymy:

----------


## orc biker

> Juo rauhassa aamukahvi ja hengitä syvään. Kiva pyöräilypäivä odottaa. Ei kannata hermostua jokaisesta viestistä



Kirjoitin perustellun vastauksen. Alan hermostua vasta tuollaisen fiktion liittämisestä minuun.

----------


## sianluca

Onko kokemuksia Black Sin:in rungoista? Kestävätkö rynkytystä? Omassa käytössä olleet Cuben hiilarirungot ovat kestäneet keskimäärin puolitoista-pari vuotta käyttöä (3 Cubea)

----------


## noniinno

^ olisiko parempi siirtyä jykevämpiin, enempi trailiajoon suunniteltuihin runkoihin? Xc-rungot kun ovat kuitenkin enempi vähempi keveyden, ei kestävyyden, ehdoilla tehtyjä. Tai sitten lukeudut niihin kuskeihin, joilla ei vaan yksinkertaisesti kestä mikään 😀. Näitä omassa tuttavapiirissäkin riittää.

----------


## N-Man

> ^ olisiko parempi siirtyä jykevämpiin, enempi trailiajoon suunniteltuihin runkoihin? Xc-rungot kun ovat kuitenkin enempi vähempi keveyden, ei kestävyyden, ehdoilla tehtyjä. Tai sitten lukeudut niihin kuskeihin, joilla ei vaan yksinkertaisesti kestä mikään . Näitä omassa tuttavapiirissäkin riittää.



Juu, monesti oikein ihmettelee mitä kaikkea osaa ihmiset oikein saavatkaan rikki samaan aikaan kun taas joku muu ajaa vuosia ilman juuri yhtään ongelmaa. Kyllä se ajotyyli ja vauhti vaikuttaa ihan ratkaisevasti pyörän kestävyyteen.

----------


## sianluca

Yleensä pyöräni rungot ovat hajonneet takakolmiosta tarkemmin alaputkista ja kampien puolelta putken taivutuksen kohdalta. Näin on käynyt myös yhdelle titaanista tehdylle maantierungolle. Yhden Cuben takakolmio paukahti takakolmion yläputkesta vastakkaiselta puolelta kampisettiä. Yhdestä maantierungosta takakolmio lähti polkimien puolelta irti keskiöstä alhaalta kokonaan. Kilometrejähän on rungoilla tullut ajettua runsaasti varsinkin silloin kun vielä ajoin kilpaa. Nyttemmin ajelen pitkiä kuntolenkkejä kun sydämen rytmihäiriötaipumuksen vuoksi en enää intervallitreenejä vetele. Ajattelin vaan kysellä kokemuksia BlackSin-rungoista ja niiden kestävyydestä, en oikeastaan kaipaa muunlaisia kommentteja....tässä topicissa kai käsitellään pyöriä ja niiden ominaisuusia.

----------


## Razer

Nopeaa toimintaa bike discountilta, tilasin 3. päivä iltapäivästä ja tänä perjantaina aamupäivästä paketti olikin jo ovella ! Ja olen todella yllättynyt kuinka laadukas ja hyvä ajaa ZR Team 6.0 on  :Leveä hymy:  

Mutta semmonen jäi arveluttamaan että onko normaalia kun keulan lukituksen laittaa päälle, niin keula joustaa lukituksesta huolimatta (tosi jäykästi kuitenkin)?

----------


## sianluca

Kyllä minulla rokkarin sid jousti isoissa iskussa lukossakin ollessaan. Muuten mieleen on tullut ajatus Black Sin:in tilaamisesta ensi kesää varten, kiva olisi 100mm täysjoustojen jälkeen kokeilla jäykkäperäistä.

----------


## orc biker

> Mutta semmonen jäi arveluttamaan että onko normaalia kun keulan lukituksen laittaa päälle, niin keula joustaa lukituksesta huolimatta (tosi jäykästi kuitenkin)?



Normaalia on.

----------


## sianluca

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...3682/wg_id-117 tollaiseen tuli haksahdettua...........

----------


## Razer

Tossa nyt muutaman 100km jälkeen team 6.0 takajarrupalat sain syystä tai toisesta lasittumaan, ja niitä purkaesssa huomasin takanavan pitävän mietoa ääntä. Purin, putsasin ja tyrkkäsin uuet rasvat sisään, mutta huomasin nyt että vapaaratas ei pidä enää ääntä. Onko normaalia navan huollon jälkeen?

----------


## Moska

No, jos laitoit vaseliinia niin voi vaikuttaa asiaan. Itse käytän vaparissa ohuelti öljyä.

----------


## Razer

Niinsiis en vapaaratasta purkanut, vaan navan laakeroinnit?

E: vapaaratas siis toimii normaalisti mutta on äänetön

----------


## Zero

Päätin laittaa kysymyksen, josko täällä joku viisas osaisi neuvoa  :Hymy: 
Harkinnassa on Radonin pyörä ja erityisesti tämä malli kiinnostaa https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...375/wg_id-6198 
Itsellä on Cube ja haluaisin kevyemmän pyörän hyvillä osilla. Tämä nyt ensiksi pisti silmään, ja luulen että on oikein passeli omaan käyttöön, mutta kaipaisin myös kriittisiä kommentteja, mikä voisi olla vielä hiukan paremmin ja mitä pikku fiksauksia siihen voisi vielä tehdä. ZR Race 8.0 olis kiinnostanut mutta hintaa on liikaa. Entä mites tuo SRAM vs Shimano? Entä keulan laatu?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kelvollisen oloinen laite kustannustehokkailla osilla. Jos tuota lähtisi viilaamaan ylöspäin komponenttien osalta, niin vetokaluston osalta päivitys olisi ensimmäinen juttu. NX on itselleni tuntematon tuttavuus; lienee tasoltaan Shimanon Deore/SLX -osastoa. Toisaalta, rattaat ja ketju on uusittava joka tapauksessa ennemmin tai myöhemmin kulumisen takia, jolloin päivityksen voi tehdä siinä yhteydessä. Jos hintalappu on muuten sopiva, en jättäisi kauppaa tekemättä vetokaluston takia.

Keula tuossa on bueno, samoin kiekot.

----------


## JackOja

> Itsellä on Cube ja haluaisin kevyemmän pyörän hyvillä osilla....



Paljonko se sun Cube sitten painaa, sillä eihän tuo linkin fillari millään tavalla "kevyt" ole? Perus 12-kiloinen jäykkäperä.





> ...mutta kaipaisin myös kriittisiä kommentteja, mikä voisi olla vielä hiukan paremmin... Entä mites tuo SRAM vs Shimano? Entä keulan laatu?



No kun kerran kysyt niin... jarrut ei vakuuta, mutta saattaa olla ihan toimivat. Renkaat sais mielummin olla muuta kuin Performance-sarjaa. Keulahan on hyvä. Samoin kiekot, mutta vapaaratasta pitää sitten aika ajoin hoivata.
SRAM-voimansiirrosta plussat minulta.

----------


## Zero

> Paljonko se sun Cube sitten painaa, sillä eihän tuo linkin fillari millään tavalla "kevyt" ole? Perus 12-kiloinen jäykkäperä.
> 
> 
> 
> No kun kerran kysyt niin... jarrut ei vakuuta, mutta saattaa olla ihan toimivat. Renkaat sais mielummin olla muuta kuin Performance-sarjaa. Keulahan on hyvä. Samoin kiekot, mutta vapaaratasta pitää sitten aika ajoin hoivata.
> SRAM-voimansiirrosta plussat minulta.



Mitä jarruja suosittelisit? Omani painaa lähestulkoon 14kg joten todellakin alle 12kg pyörä on jo parannus, ja toki muutenkin parempi pyörä olisi haussa. Toki ostaisin kymppikiloisen, jos hyvän sellaisen järkevään hintaan saisin, mutta tuskinpa saan.

----------


## JackOja

> Mitä jarruja suosittelisit?



Shimpan XT (M8000) on varma ja helppo perusjarru. Laitoin sellaiset täpäriini ja tykkään kovasti. Sellaiset saa pariin sataan. Mutta noi Maguratkin saattaa olla ihan kelvolliset, takavuosina merkin halvimman pään jarrut tuottivat ongelmia. Aja ja koe, vaihda tarvittaessa.

Niin ja kumit vaihtamalla saat helposti puoli kiloa pois jos sille päälle sattuu.

----------


## Stagertoni

Nyt on aivan suunnattomia vaikeuksia valita kahden väliltä. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...313/wg_id-1293 & https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eam-6.0-581928

Budjettina on 900e ja mikäli valinta kohdistuu 7.0:aan niin lisukkeisiin ei iskaripumpun ja polkimien lisäksi jää juuri mitään. Tässä kuitenkin varsinkin iskari on ilmeisesti huomattavasti parempi kuin 6.0:ssa. Tosin omat kokemukset iskunvaimentimista ovat ammennettu Suntour XCT - haarukasta, joka onkin hyvinkin mielenkiintoinen kapistus kaikessa mielenkiintoisuudessaan..

6.0:en valinta mahdollistaisi kuitenkin lukuisten lisävarusteiden oston. Ostoskoriin pyörän ohella päätyikin vaikka mitä tarpeellista, aina lokasuojista monitoimityökaluun.

Ajo vaihtelee varsin paljon aina maanteiltä pienille juurakkoisille metsäreiteille, puhdasveriseen maastopyöräilyyn ei siis pyörä ole tulossa. Mikäli valitsen tämän halvemman mallin, tulenko huomaamaan jotain kovin konkreettista verrattuna siihen, että alla olisi tuo 7.0? Edellinen pyörä on budjettimallin KTM, Aceran tekniikalla ja jo perus Deorella vaihtaminen tuntui kuin olisi ajanut automaattivaihteilla..  :Leveä hymy:  

Tuolla vanhalla pyörällä on kuitenkin vuosien saatossa runtattu menemään vaikka missä ryteiköissä ja reiteillä, joten tässä pystyi hyvin huomaamaan, kun taidot kehittyivät huomattavasti tekniikan ohi. Mielellään siis seuraavan pyörän kanssa näin ei kävisi ainakaan pariin vuoteen!  

Lähinnä siis tuo iskari ja vanteet mietityttävät.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Kyllä panostaisin tuohon kalliimpaan, siinä on tosiaan huomattavasti parempi keula ja kiekot. Ja paljolti keulan ansiosta se myös painaa lähes kilon vähemmän. Varsinkin jos ihan oikea maastoajo alkaakin sitten kiinnostaa, niin tuo 7.0 antaa kyllä paremmat valmiudet siihen.

Oheistarvikkeita (lokarit yms) voi sitten vaikka ostaa pikkuhiljaa myöhemmin, mikäli tarvii. Itse en lopulta ostanut lokasuojia ollenkaan.

----------


## Radonx

Kokemuksia tästä / suosituksia korvaavasta?  

Rakastuin sähköavusteiseen maastopyörään kun pääsin sellaista kokeilemaan.  Tätä Radion Slide Hybrid 140 7.0 500 Vario :ta en ole testannut, mutta voitti saksalaisen lehden testin ja on osiltaan ihan mallikas. Tykkään leveästä pyöräkoosta, satulatolpasta, Boschin moottorista (Yamaha oli huonompi, liikaa joutui vaihtamaan) ja osista muutenkin.

Kokoni on 168 cm / inseam 75 cm, joten suosittelevat minulle 17", mutta kokoja vaan 16" tai 18", niin meinaan että otan 16". OK?

Tämä vai joku muu? Ilmeisesti saatavilla taas ensi viikolla, joten voisi kuvitella että parissa viikossa saisi kotiin?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...1?varid=623423

Konan Precept ~1200 €:n täysjousto löytyy jo tallista, ja huomasin miten paljon hauskempaa on mennä sähköavusteisella kun pääsee ajamaan paljon enemmän teknisiä ja alämäkiä, ja ajat siirtymillä ja ylämäissä vähenee. Väsyneenä ei nauti samalla tavalla. Alle kahteen tonniin saisi jäykkäperän, mutta ei niillä tuolla metsässä mennä samalla tavalla.

----------


## alteregoni

Reach on kyllä älyttömän lyhyt tuossa 16" mallissa. En ottaisi sitä sen takia. Sulle vois käydä tuo 18" myös. Itse olen saman pituinen, sisäjalka tosin on 80cm. Ja mulla on fillari missä satulaputki on tuon 440mm, mikä myös tuossa Radonin 18" koossa. Ehkä ottaisin sinuna riskin ja tilaisin tuon 18" mallin, ja jos liian pitkä satulaputki niin palauttaisin, eikös se ilmaista ole?

----------


## Toube1

Moro kaikki!

haluaisin jakaa muutaman mielipiteen Radonin palvelusta jne.

Omistan Radon Swoop 200 Team mallisen pyörän.
Ostin pyörän toiselta henkilöltä joka oli voittanut pyörän kilpailussa ja pyörä oli vielä paketissa eikä kertaakaan käytetty kun sen hain. Eli puhutaan uudesta pyörästä jossa pitäisi olla nomi takuu jne.
No pyörä onkin ihan loistava muuten.. aika raskas polkea ylämäkeen kun se onkin alamäkeen tarkoitettu ajaa mutta eipäs tuo nyt niin paljon haittaa.. saa paremmat treenit kun on raskampaa polkea  :Hymy: 

No kuitenkin huomasin heti ekan testauksen jälkeen että vaihteet eivät kunnolla toimi. Ketju pomppii ja hyppii keskivaihteilla todella paljon ja vaikka kuinka yritin säätää niin en saanut kunnolla toimimaan niitä.
Joten vein pyörän pyöräliikkeen huoltoon (sram koulutettu) ja siellä saivat vaihteet toimimaan suhteellisen hyvin hiomalla takavaihtajan kiinnikkeen (hanger) vinoon jonka jälkeen takavaihtaja oli suoremmassa asennossa kuin ennen.
Pyöräliikkeen huollon yhteenveto oli se että runko oli vino siitä kohtaan kun se kiinnittyy takavaihtajan kohdalla tai sram takavaihtaja oli viallinen.

No ei siinä mitään olin tyytäväinen että saatiin kuntoon ja pystyn pyöräilemään sen kanssa hyvin.
No tästä päätin kuitenkin ottaa Radinonin tukeen yhteyttä. Selitin parhaani mukaan heille mistä oli kyse ja olivat varmoja siitä että hangeri eli vaihtajan kiinnitys oli vinossa joten he lähettivät minulle uuden.
No sain uuden ja laitoin sen alle ja sama ongelma kuin ennenkin joten vaihdoin takaisin hiottuun kiinnikkeeseen.

Radonin tuki ei tuntunut tajuan mistä oli kyse ja halusivatkin että tuon pyörän Bonnin liikkeeseen tarkistuttavaksi.. johon vastasin että voin tuoda js maksatte rahdin ja matkan.. eivät tykänneet ajatuksesta  :Hymy: 
No tuen kanssa ei asia edennyt joten laitoin reklamaation liikkeelle ja ei sieltäkään olla haluttu tulla vastaan millään tavalla. Ehdotus oli ett voivat lähettää minulle jonkun t-paidan johon totesin että ei kiitos ja mielummin haluaisin saada takavaihtajan kuntoon tai jos jotain haluavat lähettää niin ajohanskoja, ajohousut jne. voisin ottaa vastaan. Se ei myöskään tuottanut tulosta joten pelasin viimeisen oljenkorren ottamalla videoklippi vaihteiden toiminnasta ja siihen sitten ei enää vastattu.
Eli pyörät ovat varmasti hyviä ja laadukkaita mutta oma kokemus heidän asiakaspalvelun joustavuudesta ei ole paras mahdollinen.
Tässä vielä videoklippi:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzp...lROUJCVXM/view

all in all olen kuitenkin tyytyväinen pyörään muuten mutta ostaisinko heiltä uuden pyörän tuon kokemuksen perusteella.. en välttämättä.

T.Toube

----------


## stumpe

Taitaa tosiaan olla vino runko. Just in case, onko kaikki linkun laakerien pultit kunnolla kiinni, sitä kautta voi tulla vino ketjulinja jos löysällä?

Harmi juttu. Eikö siis kelpaa että lähetät pyörän Bonniin?

----------


## Toube1

> Taitaa tosiaan olla vino runko. Just in case, onko kaikki linkun laakerien pultit kunnolla kiinni, sitä kautta voi tulla vino ketjulinja jos löysällä?
> Harmi juttu. Eikö siis kelpaa että lähetät pyörän Bonniin?



Täytyypä tarkistaa tuo vielä. Ainakaan ei ole ajettaessan mitään huomannut.
Voisin varmaan sen lähettää mutta sitten ollaan näin parhaan kauden aikan ilman pyörää se 2-4 viikkoa sekä joutuisin itse pulittamaan lähetyskustannukset isoineen paketteineen ei olisi halpaa.

----------


## Radonx

> Reach on kyllä älyttömän lyhyt tuossa 16" mallissa. En ottaisi sitä sen takia. Sulle vois käydä tuo 18" myös. Itse olen saman pituinen, sisäjalka tosin on 80cm. Ja mulla on fillari missä satulaputki on tuon 440mm, mikä myös tuossa Radonin 18" koossa. Ehkä ottaisin sinuna riskin ja tilaisin tuon 18" mallin, ja jos liian pitkä satulaputki niin palauttaisin, eikös se ilmaista ole?



Joo Reach suoraan seisaalta pedaaleilla on lyhyt, ja taas 18":sessa se on samaa tasoa kun mun nykyisessä M-kokoisessa Preceptissä.  http://2014.konaworld.com/precept.cfmToki istuessaan matkaa tulee enemmän istuinkulman vuoksi, joten pitää katsoa 

Pyörä olisi myös helpompi joskus myydä eteenpäin, jos sen pitäisin, jos se olisi 18" koossa. Tänään mittailin uudestaan, ja oma inseam korkeus nousi ~76-78 cm:n.

Tuosta saisi 8.0 mallia myös, jota harkitsen. Kumpi on parempi keula?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...8.0-500-585023

Erot: 

*7.0*
Fork
*Rock Shox Yari, RC,* SA, disc, taper, S15

Travel
150mm/140mm

Rear Shock
Rock Shox Deluxe R, Debon Air, 185x55 *(ei lukitusta)*


Rear Derailleur
SRAM NX

Gear Shifters
SRAM NX, 11-speed, Shiftmix

Cassette
SRAM PG-1130, 11-42

Chain
SRAM PC-1110


*8.0*

Fork
*FOX 34 Float Rhytm*, Sweep Adj., QR15

Travel
150mm/140mm

Rear Shock
Rock Shox Deluxe RT3, 185x55 *(lukittava, 3 eri asentoa, kiinni, pedal, auki)
*


Rear Derailleur
Shimano XT RD-M8000-SGS

Gear Shifters
Shimano XT SL-M8000, 11-speed, I-Spec

Cassette
Shimano XT CS-M8000, 11-46

Chain
KMC X11e

----------


## alteregoni

Painisivatko aika samassa luokassa? Foxista en tiedä, mutta itsellä Yari 170mm versiona, ja todella tyytyväinen siihen. Kantava, progressiivinen, tukeva. Vaimennuspuolikin mainio. Yari mutuna jäykempi, koska on kuitenkin Lyricin kanssa sama "runko"? Googlettele vaikka Yarin arvioita. Ehkä miettisin itse tässä kohtaa muiden osien tuomaa lisäarvoa kuin keulojen erot.

----------


## Radonx

Kokemuksia Radonin käyttämästä  JD Vario seatpostista? 150 mm hissitolppa

Cuben Reverbillä ilmeisesti ongelmia pakkasessa. Toi olisi parempi?

----------


## Saegi

> Kokemuksia Radonin käyttämästä  JD Vario seatpostista? 150 mm hissitolppa
> 
> Cuben Reverbillä ilmeisesti ongelmia pakkasessa. Toi olisi parempi?




Itellä JD Vario 100mm, pakkasongelmia löytyy, tolpasta tuli noin -15 asteessa jousi. Muuten toimi talviajossa ihan hyvin, eikä tuotakaan ongelmaa esiintyny kun kerran.

----------


## Rolleros

Varas vei edellisen työmatkapyörän (Felt QX85 vm. 2012) ja jotenkin olisi töihinkin päästävä, niin aloin etsimään sopivia ehdokkaita 700-1000€ hintaluokasta. Jostain selittämättömästä syystä kiinnostaisi Alfine 11 ja Radon Urban Supreme:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...84710/wg_id-29

Viitsisikö joku osaavampi vilkaista osalistaa ja katsoa, että onko tässä mitään yllätyksiä luvassa? Ajo on 95% asfaltilla mutta toisaalta vuoden ympäri, joten nastarenkaisen pitäisi mahtua pyörimään lokareiden kanssa. Tuossa on vakiona Schwalbe G-One:t. Nämä ilmeisesti ovat kuitenkin sisurilla eivätkä tubeless?

Miten Urban Supremen osat suhtautuvat vaikkapa XXL:n White SC Lite 17 osiin? Saako tuolle 300€ lisähinnalle vastinetta? Alfine vs. deore/XT ero nyt on selvä, mutta onko näissä jotain muuta, mikä selittää hintaeroa?
https://www.xxl.fi/white-sc-lite-17-...FRKAsgodKNgGVQ

Kiitos!

----------


## Radonx

> Itellä JD Vario 100mm, pakkasongelmia löytyy, tolpasta tuli noin -15 asteessa jousi. Muuten toimi talviajossa ihan hyvin, eikä tuotakaan ongelmaa esiintyny kun kerran.



Onko kovin jäykkä painaa alas?

Suositteletko JD:n vario tolppaa?

----------


## Saegi

> Onko kovin jäykkä painaa alas?
> 
> Suositteletko JD:n vario tolppaa?



Kyllä sitä ihan painamalla saa painaa, että sen alas saa. Mutta ei omasta mielestä kuitenkaan liian jäykkä. Suosituksia on vaikea antaa kun ei ole muuta, mihin verrata. Omassa ajossa toiinu hyvin ja oon ollu tyytyväinen.

----------


## Radonx

> Kyllä sitä ihan painamalla saa painaa, että sen alas saa. Mutta ei omasta mielestä kuitenkaan liian jäykkä. Suosituksia on vaikea antaa kun ei ole muuta, mihin verrata. Omassa ajossa toiinu hyvin ja oon ollu tyytyväinen.



Ok. Paljon sulla on painoa, jos saan kysyä?

Vertaan omaani 72 kg.

Noista Slide Hybrideistä ei ole oikein kunnon Youtube arvosteluja missääb, vaan yks artikkeli saksalaisessa lehdessä.

----------


## Saegi

> Ok. Paljon sulla on painoa, jos saan kysyä?
> 
> Vertaan omaani 72 kg.
> 
> Noista Slide Hybrideistä ei ole oikein kunnon Youtube arvosteluja missääb, vaan yks artikkeli saksalaisessa lehdessä.



Siis käsin painamalla saa oikeesti painaa kunnolla, että sen saa alas. Päällä istumalla sen saa helposti alas, ei tuota vaikeuksia.

----------


## pee

Liekö kukaan kokeillut, mahtuneeko 29" ZR Team -runkoon 2,6" Nobby Nic? Keulan puolelle Rebaan se joidenkin kirjoitteluiden mukaan mahtuu, mutta rungosta en tietoa löytänyt.

----------


## coma

radon 170 kokemuksia?

----------


## Reiska79

Itselläni harkinnassa olisi sekä ympärivuotisen työmatkapyörän, että maantipyörän hankinta. Käyttöpyörää ei nyt olekaan - ja maantipyöränä palvellut hyvin tähän asti 2010 alkaen Spessun Allez Sport. Nyt hyvinä vaihtoehtoina voisi olla seuraavat:

Ympärivuotiseen työmatka-ajoon:

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ill-7.0-584791

Maantielle:

https://www.radon-bikes.de/en/roadbi...ge-carbon-105/

https://www.radon-bikes.de/en/roadbi...arbon-ultegra/

Onko porukalla kokemusta näistä? Sattuisko parhaassa tapauksessa olemaan testiin jossain päin Suomea, mieluiten pohjoisempana (minä Oulusta). Se mikä eniten arveluttaa on, että lähtökohtaisesti olisi mielessä leppoisan puoleinen ajoasento, mikä ei näissä ehkä täysimääräisenä toteutuisi. Sage ilmeisesti inhimillisin ajoasento noissa maantiemalleissa Radonilla. Toisekseen, geometrioita katselemassa koot vaikuttivat pieniltä, eli pitäisi miettiä tarkkaan minkä koon tilaan. Tuo 58cm Sagelta vaikuttaisi olevan aika lähellä Allez Sportin 56sta, jolla itse ajan. Kuitenkin ehkä hivenen lyhkäisempää ja/tai korkeampaa ajoasentoa olisi toivonut, koska mulla lyhyt yläkroppa ja kädet - ja jonkun verran ongelmia ollut (ei pelkästään pyöräilyssä) hartioiden ja selän kanssa. Olenkin lyhyempää stemmiä vaihdellut pikkuhiljaa Spessuunkin. 

Onko muuten näistä sanottavaa? Onko tietoa kuinka leveät kumet saa mahtumaan Sageen? Mielellään vähintään 28mm, jos ei paksumpaakin tekisi mieli ale laittaa... Ja jos koeajo järjestyy, niin voin tarjota vähintään hyvät pullakahvit - tai vaikka lounaan.

----------


## Pipo

Ekassa vannejarrut...ihan sen perusteella en ostaisi sitä..

----------


## Onni

Tilasin tänään tämän: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eam-8.0-582341
Plussat ja miinukset?

----------


## rocksted

Plussat: Ajokausi alkaa! Pääset pyöräilemään.
Miinukset: Tili tyhjä  :Irvistys:  tai ainakin pienempi. Vähemmän jätskirahaa

----------


## Onni

Hyvin sanottu😀

----------


## Onni

Keula ei tietääkseni ole kovin laadukas suhteessa muihin osiin. Olenko oikeassa? Olen täysin aloittelija pyörissä ja tuohon Radon zr team 8.0 pyörään päädyin muutaman viisamman opastuksella.

----------


## MrLure

Toissapäivänä meni sitten tilaukseen tällainen 29er 20" Radonin ZR Team 7.0 https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eam-7.0-713482. Ai, että on kuin joulua odottaisi. ihka eka maastopyörä allekirjoittaneelle ja tähän sitten lopulta päädyin vaikka puntarissa oli Trekin X-Caliber 8 sekä Roscoe 7 ja Canyonin Grand Canyon 6.0. Tuo jälkimmäinen kuten Roscoekin kariutui lähinnä saatavuuden heikkouteen ja X-Caliber ei vaan jotenkaan säväyttänyt vaikka sen olisi saanut parissa päivässä kivijalasta. Saas nähdä jos jo ensi viikolla saisi paketin perille  :Hymy: .

Pitääpä vielä tiedustella sellaista asiaa, kun tietämystä aiheesta ei ole vielä kertynyt, että tuohonhan ymmärtääkseni mahtuu myös + koon renkaat, että vaativatko esim. 29+ rengas leveämmät kiekot verrattuna normi 29er renkaisiin? Vai olisiko järkevämpää joskus koittaa enneminkin 27,5+ kokoa vai onko sellainen edes mahdollista?

Ai niin ja olisiko suositella jotain seisontajalkaa noihin Radonin pyöriin vai onko aivan pyhäinhäväistystä laittaa maastofillariin sellainen?

----------


## alteregoni

On pyhäinhäväistys. Älä laita

----------


## Krabba

Ja jopa vaarallista jos maastossa meinaat ajella.

----------


## jala

Kyseessä Radon ZR Team 8.0 pyörä ja halu kokeilla vähän pystympää ajo-asentoa iäkkäälle aloittelijalle.
Millaista tangokannatinta suosittelette, onko noista säädettävistä mihinkään?

----------


## Jumo

> Kyseessä Radon ZR Team 8.0 pyörä ja halu kokeilla vähän pystympää ajo-asentoa iäkkäälle aloittelijalle.
> Millaista tangokannatinta suosittelette, onko noista säädettävistä mihinkään?



Säädettävään stemmiin nuo samat vastaukset kuin tuohon jalaskysymykseen.

----------


## MrLure

Jaahas, pitääpä kirjoitella hieman tunnelmia tuosta Radonin ZR Team 7.0 29er pyörästä. Pyörä meni siis tilaukseen toukokuussa BD:stä ja se saapuikin noin viikossa. Hymy huulilla sillä sitten tulikin painettua tasan kuukauden verran, kunnes eräänä päivänä pihamaalla pyörää pestessä huomasin kuinka runko (hitsaus) oli murtunut satulaputken ja takahaarukan yläputken liitoksesta. Onni onnettomuudessa tämä ei tapahtunut missään maastossa, mutta kyllähän se söi kuin pientä oravaa.

No sitten sähköpostin vaihtoa BD:n kanssa seuraava kuukausi, kun tuo rungon vaihto oli heille niin kovin hankalaa. Menin nimittäin ehdottamaan, että laittavat vain uuden rungon postiin ja hoidan osien vaihdon itse pientä hyvitystä vastaan. No he vastasivat (viimein) ja ehdottivat, jotta olisin lähettänyt heille rikkinäisen rungon ja olisivat sitten lähettäneet sitten uuden tilalle. Olin tietenkin juuri hävittänyt sen paketin jossa pyörän sain ja tiedustelin että otanko kaikki "irto-osat" pois eli renkaat, tangon ja penkin. Asiakaspalvelu ja viestien vaihto BD:n kanssa oli viimeisenpäälle verkkaista puuhaa ja kun heiltä kysyi jotain, niin vastauksen sai parin päivän päästä ja silloinkin osaan kysymyksistä ei saanut edes vastausta. Lopulta, kun ymmärsivät kuinka älytöntä/kallista olisi ollut lähettää heille riisuttu runko, jotta olisivat saaneet vaihdettua siitä osat (etuhaarukka, keskiö, jarrut ja vaihteet) uuteen runkoon, niin he päättivät lähettää uuden rungon ja hyvittivät 50e osien vaihtoon.

Eli paskaa tsäkää rungon kanssa ja vielä paskempaa tsäkää tuon menetetyn ajan kanssa. Uusi runko kuitenkin saapui ja täytyy myöntää, että varsin opettavainen kokemus, kun päätin itse vaihtaa osat vanhasta rungosta uuteen. Reilusti YouTubea ja CRC:stä hommattu korjaussetti olivatkin kovassa käytössä ja parissa päivässä pyörä oli taas kasassa ja säädöissä. Huomasin samalla, että ei se alkuperäinen pyöräkään ollut ihan loppuun asti säädetty, kun esim. takavaihtaja oli vähän niin ja näin asennossa. Nyt kuitenkin pyörä oli taas iskussa ja omistaja helkkarin paljon viisampi pyörän kokoamisesta ja säädöistä.

Mutta entäs sitten tuo pyörä. Olen kyllä ollut erittäinkin tyytyväinen jos ei lasketa tuota harmittavaa runko-episodia. Pyörästä on lisäksi mennyt vaihtoon niin penkki (Ergon SMA3), gripit (Ergon GE1) ja viimeisimpänä renkaat (eteen Nobby Nic Evo ja taakse Rocket Ron Evo + litkutus). Lisäksi yhdet halvat Scudan polimet tulivat jo tiensä päähän sekä ketjunkin onnistuin hajoittamaan heti uutta runkoa testatessa. Eli sen minkä säästi pyörän hinnassa olisi osaltaa saanut takaisin jo hankkimalla tuon 8.0 version, samalla olisi saanut ehkä mielekkäämmän vain kahden eturattaan paketin, ja muutenkin parempaa osaa (kiekot, vaihtajat, jne.). No ensimmäinen pyörä on aina ensimmäinen ja vielä haetaan sitä omaa tuntumaa ja maastoja. Kuitenkin silmissä kiiluu jo se täysjousto ja ehkä sitä seuraavaa ostosta ei rasita se kauhea kiire ja hinku joka osaltaan laittoi tämän ostoksen haaveissa olleen Canyonin edelle.

----------


## jala

Harmi tuo runko episodi.

Mulla tuossa 8:ssa oli säädöt ok. Ja nuo vaihteet toimii kuin sveisiläinen kello. 
Nolo minä=> tänään huomasin, että pienemmälle voi vaihtaa vivusta molempiin suuntiin  :Sekaisin:  Jo ihmettelinkin tuota ergonomiaa tangossa, mutta nyt  vain pyörä parenee kun oppii käyttämään.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MrLure

> Harmi tuo runko episodi.
> 
> Mulla tuossa 8:ssa oli säädöt ok. Ja nuo vaihteet toimii kuin sveisiläinen kello. 
> Nolo minä=> tänään huomasin, että pienemmälle voi vaihtaa vivusta molempiin suuntiin  Jo ihmettelinkin tuota ergonomiaa tangossa, mutta nyt  vain pyörä parenee kun oppii käyttämään.



Vaihteet toimi kyllä ihan ok, mutta tuo takavaihtajan kulma oli jätetty säätämättä.

----------


## Jepu_ko

> Jaahas, pitääpä kirjoitella hieman tunnelmia tuosta Radonin ZR Team 7.0 29er pyörästä. Pyörä meni siis tilaukseen toukokuussa BD:stä ja se saapuikin noin viikossa. Hymy huulilla sillä sitten tulikin painettua tasan kuukauden verran, kunnes eräänä päivänä pihamaalla pyörää pestessä huomasin kuinka runko (hitsaus) oli murtunut satulaputken ja takahaarukan yläputken liitoksesta. Onni onnettomuudessa tämä ei tapahtunut missään maastossa, mutta kyllähän se söi kuin pientä oravaa.
> 
> No sitten sähköpostin vaihtoa BD:n kanssa seuraava kuukausi, kun tuo rungon vaihto oli heille niin kovin hankalaa. Menin nimittäin ehdottamaan, että laittavat vain uuden rungon postiin ja hoidan osien vaihdon itse pientä hyvitystä vastaan. No he vastasivat (viimein) ja ehdottivat, jotta olisin lähettänyt heille rikkinäisen rungon ja olisivat sitten lähettäneet sitten uuden tilalle. Olin tietenkin juuri hävittänyt sen paketin jossa pyörän sain ja tiedustelin että otanko kaikki "irto-osat" pois eli renkaat, tangon ja penkin. Asiakaspalvelu ja viestien vaihto BD:n kanssa oli viimeisenpäälle verkkaista puuhaa ja kun heiltä kysyi jotain, niin vastauksen sai parin päivän päästä ja silloinkin osaan kysymyksistä ei saanut edes vastausta. Lopulta, kun ymmärsivät kuinka älytöntä/kallista olisi ollut lähettää heille riisuttu runko, jotta olisivat saaneet vaihdettua siitä osat (etuhaarukka, keskiö, jarrut ja vaihteet) uuteen runkoon, niin he päättivät lähettää uuden rungon ja hyvittivät 50e osien vaihtoon.
> 
> Eli paskaa tsäkää rungon kanssa ja vielä paskempaa tsäkää tuon menetetyn ajan kanssa. Uusi runko kuitenkin saapui ja täytyy myöntää, että varsin opettavainen kokemus, kun päätin itse vaihtaa osat vanhasta rungosta uuteen. Reilusti YouTubea ja CRC:stä hommattu korjaussetti olivatkin kovassa käytössä ja parissa päivässä pyörä oli taas kasassa ja säädöissä. Huomasin samalla, että ei se alkuperäinen pyöräkään ollut ihan loppuun asti säädetty, kun esim. takavaihtaja oli vähän niin ja näin asennossa. Nyt kuitenkin pyörä oli taas iskussa ja omistaja helkkarin paljon viisampi pyörän kokoamisesta ja säädöistä.
> 
> Mutta entäs sitten tuo pyörä. Olen kyllä ollut erittäinkin tyytyväinen jos ei lasketa tuota harmittavaa runko-episodia. Pyörästä on lisäksi mennyt vaihtoon niin penkki (Ergon SMA3), gripit (Ergon GE1) ja viimeisimpänä renkaat (eteen Nobby Nic Evo ja taakse Rocket Ron Evo + litkutus). Lisäksi yhdet halvat Scudan polimet tulivat jo tiensä päähän sekä ketjunkin onnistuin hajoittamaan heti uutta runkoa testatessa. Eli sen minkä säästi pyörän hinnassa olisi osaltaa saanut takaisin jo hankkimalla tuon 8.0 version, samalla olisi saanut ehkä mielekkäämmän vain kahden eturattaan paketin, ja muutenkin parempaa osaa (kiekot, vaihtajat, jne.). No ensimmäinen pyörä on aina ensimmäinen ja vielä haetaan sitä omaa tuntumaa ja maastoja. Kuitenkin silmissä kiiluu jo se täysjousto ja ehkä sitä seuraavaa ostosta ei rasita se kauhea kiire ja hinku joka osaltaan laittoi tämän ostoksen haaveissa olleen Canyonin edelle.



Mulla tismalleen samasta kohtaa pettänyt runko samaisesta pyörämallista. Bike-Discount pisti pienen väännön jälkeen uuden rungon myöskin melko nopeasti, mutta se oli valmiiksi viallinen (emäputki vääntynyt ja alaputkessa ruhjeita). Noh, sitten taas viestittelyä Bike-Discountin kanssa, mutta tässä kohtaa ilmeisesti mielenkiinto asiakaspalveluun katosi, sillä vastausta viesteihin ei alkanut kuulua. Siispä puhelin kouraan ja soittoa lafkaan. Noh, pyysivät laittamaan lisää kuvia lähettämästään rungosta. Sitten taas odotellaan ja ei ala mitään kuulua. Uudelleen soittoa ja tällä kertaa pyysi tekemään reklamaation ja lähettämään rungon takaisin heille. Nyt runko on viimeisimmän tiedon mukaan Radonilla tarkistettavana ja käsittelyaika 2-3 viikkoa. Hyvällä tuurilla saan uuden ehjän rungon kahden viikon päästä.

Mukavasti tässä on mennyt ajokausi pilalle Bike-Discountin sekoilun takia, kun on joutunut olemaan 3kk ilman maasturia. Itse pyörään olen siis ollut todella tyytyväinen, mutta kun kyseessä on Bike-Discountin oma merkki, niin takuuasioihin he ilmeisesti pystyvät suhtautumaan vähän niin ja näin.

Ainiin, kannattaa olla myös tarkkana mitä runkoa he tarjoavat tilalle jos tällainen tapaus tulee eteen. Minulle tarjottiin alkuun vanhemman mallin ZR Teamin runkoa, joka on siis aivan erilainen näihin uudempiin verrattuna. Tämän kokemuksen perusteella tuskin enää ostan Bike-Discountilta pyörää, jos ei sitten ole kunnon alessa että jaksaa säätää mahdollisten takuuasioiden kanssa.

----------


## MrLure

> Mulla tismalleen samasta kohtaa pettänyt runko samaisesta pyörämallista. Bike-Discount pisti pienen väännön jälkeen uuden rungon myöskin melko nopeasti, mutta se oli valmiiksi viallinen (emäputki vääntynyt ja alaputkessa ruhjeita). Noh, sitten taas viestittelyä Bike-Discountin kanssa, mutta tässä kohtaa ilmeisesti mielenkiinto asiakaspalveluun katosi, sillä vastausta viesteihin ei alkanut kuulua. Siispä puhelin kouraan ja soittoa lafkaan. Noh, pyysivät laittamaan lisää kuvia lähettämästään rungosta. Sitten taas odotellaan ja ei ala mitään kuulua. Uudelleen soittoa ja tällä kertaa pyysi tekemään reklamaation ja lähettämään rungon takaisin heille. Nyt runko on viimeisimmän tiedon mukaan Radonilla tarkistettavana ja käsittelyaika 2-3 viikkoa. Hyvällä tuurilla saan uuden ehjän rungon kahden viikon päästä.
> 
> Mukavasti tässä on mennyt ajokausi pilalle Bike-Discountin sekoilun takia, kun on joutunut olemaan 3kk ilman maasturia. Itse pyörään olen siis ollut todella tyytyväinen, mutta kun kyseessä on Bike-Discountin oma merkki, niin takuuasioihin he ilmeisesti pystyvät suhtautumaan vähän niin ja näin.
> 
> Ainiin, kannattaa olla myös tarkkana mitä runkoa he tarjoavat tilalle jos tällainen tapaus tulee eteen. Minulle tarjottiin alkuun vanhemman mallin ZR Teamin runkoa, joka on siis aivan erilainen näihin uudempiin verrattuna. Tämän kokemuksen perusteella tuskin enää ostan Bike-Discountilta pyörää, jos ei sitten ole kunnon alessa että jaksaa säätää mahdollisten takuuasioiden kanssa.



Olen myös huomannut, että kommunikointi on todella nihkeää ja kun olen muitakin asioita heiltä tiedustellut liittyen esim. vanteisiin ja renkaisiin niin vastaukset olleet kovinkin lyhyt sanaisia. Uusi runko oli kylläkin täysin sama kuin vanhakin ja nyt sen kanssa ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia. Kaikissa tilauksissa olen sittemmin välttänyt BD:tä ja uutta Radonia tuskin tähän talouteen enää tulee, juuri tuon heikon asiakaspalvelun takia. En tiedä onko siellä niin kova ruuhka noiden reklamaatioiden kanssa vai mikä, mutta suurin ongelma oli juurikin nuo lyhykäiset vastaukset ja se 2-3 päivän viive joka miltei jokaisen sähköpostin kanssa oli.

----------


## jala

> Vaihteet toimi kyllä ihan ok, mutta tuo takavaihtajan kulma oli jätetty säätämättä.



Tarkoitatko vaihtajan rungon suhdetta haarukkan? Jäi vaivaamaan  :Sekaisin:  kun en ymmärrä  :Irvistys:

----------


## kni94

Samaa ongelmaa oli bike discountin kanssa 2016 ja näköjään vieläkin. Pyörä on ollut hinta-laatusuhteeltaan hyvä ja esim takavaihtaja oli hyvin säädetty mutta ei tee mieli ostaa kalliimpaa pyörää niiltä ihan asiakaspalvelun takia, vaikka pyörä olisikin laadukas. Toki jos säästää useita satasia niin kyllä siihen hintaan on jo valmis vänkäämään mikäli takuupalautus tms osuu kohdalle.

En ymmärrä miksi ne ei edes yritä vastata siihen mitä kysytään. Ilmeisesti kauppa käy liian hyvin että kiinnostaisi mitä asiakkaat ajattelee. Enkä tarkoita sitä että menisi vaikka viikko vastatessa vaan se että ei yksinkertaisesti vastata kysymykseen vaan länkytetään jotain jonninjoutavaa hevonsontaa

----------


## Invisigoth

Aika hiljaista ollut tässä ketjussa, mutta kokeillaanpa  silti. 

Löytyisikö Radon Slide 130 29" ajajia, jotka ovat vaihtaneet pyörään leveämpää vannetta ja rengasta? Oma Slideni on vuosimallia 2014 ja orkkiskiekot ovat Mavic Crossrocit.

Kiinnostaisi vaihtaa tuohon i30 vanteet ja niihin jotkut 2.6" renkaat. Mutta sokkona ei kehtaisi ostaa, jos eivät mahdukaan pyörimään.

----------


## jala

Missä Radon pyörässä on runkonumero, tai yksilöllistä tunnusta?
Tuosta ZR Team 8.0 en löydä.

----------


## MrLure

> Missä Radon pyörässä on runkonumero, tai yksilöllistä tunnusta?
> Tuosta ZR Team 8.0 en löydä.



Keskiön alta se pitäisi löytyä

----------


## jala

Kiitos, siellähän se on vaijeriohjureitten alla.

----------


## Aleksiron

Ekaksi kunnon maasturiksi tuli tilattua Radonin Skeen Trail 8.0.

https://www.radon-bikes.de/en/mounta...trail-80-2019/

löytyykö tuollaisen omistajia?

----------


## Rikkutus

> Ekaksi kunnon maasturiksi tuli tilattua Radonin Skeen Trail 8.0.
> 
> https://www.radon-bikes.de/en/mounta...trail-80-2019/
> 
> löytyykö tuollaisen omistajia?



Tämä kiinnostelisi kovasti, joko pyörä on saapunut talliin? :No huh!:

----------


## 0802905

Hei kaikki Radon 2020 skeen trailin omistajat.

Tämä kohta näyttää omassani oudolta, sillä toisella puolella tuo puslan rako on paljon kapeampi. Purin hieman linkustoa ja huomasin, että toinen pusla uppoaa syvemmälle drive siden puolella, siksi rako on pienempi drive siden puolella. Takaisin kasatessa takalinkkua piti toiselta puolelta hieman pakottaa, jotta sain pultit ruuvattua takaisin. Mikä ei mielestäni ole normaalia.


Tämä ratkaisu tuntuu myös oudolta. Kaikissa muissa pyörissäni molemmilla puolella dropouteissa on ollut huuli, johon takanavan akselinholkki nojaa.

Mietiskelen, että onko omani maanantaipainos, vai kyseessä vain ominaisuus.

----------


## Jersonki

Tässä on nyt tulossa ajankohtaiseksi uuden pyörän hankinta ja tuli vastaan Radonin Skeen ja Slide. Löytyykö foorumilta kokemusta ko fillareista? Osat näyttää olevan huiput tuon hintaisiin vehkeisiin mutta miten ajettavuus ja muuten kestävyys? Hirveästi ei ole löytynyt arvosteluja.

Tuo nettikaupan toimivuus myös mietityttää, jos jotain reklamoitavaa löytyy. 

Yhtenä vaihtoehtona tullut katseltua myös Canyonin Neuronia, vaikka se vanhahtavalla geolla onkin. 

Viimeksi kun fillaria hommasin, niin kävelin kauppaan ja otin sen mikä hyllystä löytyi. Nyt tullut speksattua monta kuukautta ja aina löytyy joku syy miksi ei valitsisi tiettyä mallia.

----------


## N-K

Radon Slide Trail 9 löytyy itseltä ja ei ole juurikaan mitään valittamista. Ketterä ja leikkisä pyörä ja hyvät osat suoraan, vaikka onkin jo tullut aika paljon vaihdettua.
Mallista riippuen eturengas kannattanee vaihtaa heti johonkin pehmeämpiseoksiseen. Jostain syystä speksaavat aika kovalla kumilla sen.

Takuu toimii kyllä hyvin. Yksi takapään laakeripesä oli vähän löysä niin lähettivät suoraan uuden seatstayn, joka oli helppo vaihtaa.
Varaosiakin on aika hyvin saatavilla bike-discountilta. Joku linkuston pultti oli pudonnut johonkin niin uuden kitin sai halvalla ja laakeritkin tuli mukana.

----------


## Jersonki

Kyllä toi slide 10 olisi aika kiihoittava, sopii melkein budjettiinkin. Näyttäisi tulevan uudet mallit viikolla 16 myyntiin.

Toisaalta skeen sopisi omiin ajoihin paremmin, mutta kaikki mallit loppuunmyyty. 

Lähinnä noissa kiinnostaa miten kulkevat tasaisella ja ylämäkeen. Alamäkeen käsittääkseni tosi hyviä pyöriä

----------


## N-K

Onhan se tosi nopea ihan tasasellakin ja ylämäissä. Jousitus ei notku kun kiihdyttelee tms. Hyvässä balanssissa.
IMO Slide kympissä ei tunnu olevan mitään niin massiivista parannusta ysiin nähden. Kannattaa ainakin harkita sitä halvempaa ja sitten jää rahaa päivittää jotain osaa jos tuntuu että tarvii.
Pitävämpää rengasta eteen ja rullaavampaa taakse esim.

----------

